#ubuntu+1 2007-08-13
<albert23> instabin: I have Intel/Realtek. I need to compile alsa myself, with a special pacth
<DanaG> wtf?  Compiz just dimmed my firefox window.
<DanaG> And now it's stuck dim.
<DanaG> And the app is not frozen.
<chasetoys> i downloaded the nvidia drivers direct from nvidias site... how can i get rid of those in favor of nvidia-glx ?
<darkstar61> chasetoys: you could run the *pkg*.run with --uninstall
<askand> Hmm..tried gutsy herd 4 recently..it doesnt find my dlink wifi card and not my intel (?!) soundcard...what has happened :S
<davmor2> I just want to confirm a bug if possible.  Could some one change their login screen to Human List.  Do you get any Icons to click on instead of typing in your user name?
<theverant> is gdesklets known to not work in Gutsy ATM?  ...or is it just me...
<seiflotf1> hi guys
<seiflotf1> wanted to ask how is gutsy gibbon going
<seiflotf1> is it very buggy
<seiflotf1> or can i work with it
<theverant> I'm running it right now
<theverant> it's buggy, but seems like nothing too major
<seiflotf1> i am familiar iwth dpkg and everything
<seiflotf1> but still can i  do most of my work on it
<theverant> I have no idea... what kind of work are you doing?
<seiflotf1> also does it still ahve that annoyign bug that when u move with ur mouse over t he tray the descitpions pop up but dont fade again
<seiflotf1> well mostly openoffice at the moment
<seiflotf1> and developing stuff under windows vmware
<theverant> I have no bug with the mouse/tray
<seiflotf1> however i want to look for bugs report and try to solve some
<seiflotf1> what baotu empathy
<theverant> OO is the development version 2.X
<theverant> so i don't think I would trust it with important stuff
<seiflotf1> well its only a word document at the moment
<seiflotf1> and a presentation
<seiflotf1> nothing more
<theverant> I dunno... OO seems ok, but again I'm not sure I would trust it with anything important
<theverant> maybe just save a lot :)
<theverant> VMWare - I have no experience with
<seiflotf1> can i install another partiion with gutsy
<seiflotf1> so i can boot feisty or gutsy
<seiflotf1> depending on my needs
<theverant> I'm not the person to answer that, but I think you should be able to...
<theverant> if you can dual boot with Windows, why not another linux install?
<theverant> I've never tried it though...
<theverant> you should be able to set up grub to do it though... maybe.. :p
<seiflotf1> but then i need to choose another boot partition for gutsy
<seiflotf1> and how will i name the "/"
<theverant> just get it it's own HDD
<seiflotf1> well i have a 50 MB partition here
<seiflotf1> is that enough
<theverant> http://www.go2linux.org/dual-boot-two-linux-distros-debian-and-mandriva
<theverant> maybe can help you?
<theverant> 50GB is tons
<theverant> I really dunno if it'll work... Google it... lemmie know :)
<seiflotf1> this means i will be deleting my windows partition
<seiflotf1> wohooooo
* d4rkmonkey claps
<theverant> just as I'm reinstalling windows on my lappy :/ There is balance in the universe ;)
<seiflotf1> hehehehe
<seiflotf1> yeah
<seiflotf1> well i dont really need windows anymore
<seiflotf1> i got tvuplayer to work under ubuntu
<seiflotf1> :)
<seiflotf1> and my favourtie games are all available und linux
<seiflotf1> so
<seiflotf1> no windows
<theverant> I only "need" it for video support in Skype... :|
<maria> anyone feel like helping me out, im getting weird stripes all over my screen, i made a screenshot ; http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpz9.png
<seiflotf1> well thats why i hope empathy does its job
<theverant> yeah, I'm going to look into Empathy... the mother in law has Skype installed and working, though... she wants to see the baby... so... bleh!
<seiflotf1> well i cant c any stripes
<seiflotf1> coudl be ur gpu
<laga> maria: you can't see them on the screenshot
<maria> laga
<maria> oh
<maria> laga : i guess its my screen
<laga> maria: could be the screen or your VGA card. or the cable - wiggling might help ;)
<maria> i tried that :(
<theverant> maria - nice excuse to go buy a sweet 20" wide LCD :)
<maria> its crappy onboard riva tnt2
<maria> 20" lcd for a p3 700 :(
<theverant> nasty
<seiflotf1> ok guys
<maria> why onboard video card would light on fire trying to go over 1024x768
<seiflotf1> should i install gutsy amd64 or i386
<seiflotf1> ?
<theverant> I'd stick with i386
<ccooke> seiflotf1: depends what you need to do
<theverant> unless you have apps which can really benefit from 64bit
<theverant> or you want to feel cool ;)
<seiflotf1> well i got everyting workign under 64 bit
<ccooke> 64bit is faster on x86
<seiflotf1> well i have an intel c2d
<ccooke> seiflotf1: same here.
<ccooke> As far as I can see, 64bit is almost there in terms of working
<seiflotf1> yeo
<ccooke> I ran feisty for three months on 64 bit
<seiflotf1> only flash
<seiflotf1> and i hear gnash is to fo the job
<ccooke> finally gave up, though, because of the java problem
<ccooke> seiflotf1: nah, flash is easy - there's a 32-bit wrapper for it.
<seiflotf1> what java problem
<ccooke> worked perfectly for me
<ccooke> The java problem is that there is no 64-bit sun java plugin. For *any* architecture
<seiflotf1> well ia32 ?
<ccooke> and the 32bit plugin can't be wrapped like flash can
<seiflotf1> did any1 try empathy
<seiflotf1> ?
<ccooke> empathy?
<seiflotf1> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<seiflotf1> its supposed to be in the repositories
<ccooke> Basically, if I didn't need java, I could run a 64-bit browser with 32-bit flash. Since I need java, I had to run a 32bit browser. If Ubuntu provided that as a package, I'd be using 64-bit now. But... no.
<ccooke> ah, yes
<ccooke> I remember that being announced. Not looked since
<theverant> it is in the repo - i just installed it
<seiflotf1> and how is it
<seiflotf1> ?
<seiflotf1> does the dock problem still exist
<seiflotf1> so guys
<seiflotf1> wish me luch
<seiflotf1> luck
<theverant> it only has protocols for Jabber, Salut, Google Talk, MSN, and IRC
<seiflotf1> i am actually typing gutsy into the repositories
<seiflotf1> still not sure htough
<theverant> empathy seems to dock fine
<theverant> it's not blowin my skirt up though
<theverant> I guess it's a work in progress still?
<theverant> seiflotfl - good luck ;)
<theverant> gdesklets doesn't work for me... :(
<seiflotf1> well i dont like gseklets htough
<theverant> well I'm new to gnome - I wanted to try it out...
<ccooke> ... Has gdesklets *ever* worked?
<seiflotf1> yep
<theverant> I have no idea... I'm a KDE user usually... :)
<seiflotf1> try adeklets
<ccooke> ... nope, gdesklets still doesn't work
<seiflotf1> upgraded
<seiflotf1> i mean upgrading
<theverant> I wuz gunna say - that was fast
<theverant> bleh.  I'm too used to things closing to the task tray in KDE... :p
<seiflotf1> i just stopped the download
<seiflotf1> changing to a server for mgermany
<seiflotf1> now thats muc hbetter
<seiflotf1> 2889 kB/s
<seiflotf1> wohoooooooooo
<theverant> shweet
<seiflotf1> 3357 kB/s
<Instabin> I had problems installing the restricted driver for an nvidia geforce 6800gt. restricted drivers installed the nvidia-glx and it should have install nvidia-glx-new
<Instabin> I thought ubuntu tribe 4 had the nvidia 100.14.11 driver...
<d4rkmonkey> hmm in my restricted drivers it says lirv_gpio is enabled but not in use
<d4rkmonkey> *lirc_gpio
<d4rkmonkey> anyone have any idea what that is?
<RAOF> That's a IR remote driver, IIRC.
<DanaG> Oh yay, the logic of "Snap Inverted" has been... inverted.
<d4rkmonkey> IR?
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: mine says the same thing
<d4rkmonkey> like infra red?
<RAOF> Yes.  Infra-red remote.
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: do you know how to get the nvidia-settings icon in the start menu
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: do you know how to get the nvidia-settings icon in the applications menu
<d4rkmonkey> no?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF, thats retarded. I don't even have IR on my laptop. what will it do if I disable it?
<RAOF> Nothing.
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: I don't have ir on my desktop...
<RAOF> Also, it's doing nothing now, so... :)
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: I just let it alone
<d4rkmonkey> I'm going to disable then
<seiflotf1> wow i am excited
<DanaG> lirc is not irda, either -- it's for IR remotes.
<seiflotf1> my ubuntu is upgrading
<DanaG> IRDA is severely deprecated, itself, nowadays.
<Instabin> any one know when they are going to update the restricted drivers?
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin, NEVAR!!!!
<Instabin> what?
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: what ????
<d4rkmonkey> I don't know?
<d4rkmonkey> I just felt like saying something
<d4rkmonkey> Instabin, ^^
<Instabin> oh
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: where is the status page for gusty....
<d4rkmonkey> uhm
<d4rkmonkey> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<d4rkmonkey> wait
<d4rkmonkey> no
<d4rkmonkey> thats not it
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<d4rkmonkey> goddamn.
<Instabin> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> !gutsy-release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy-release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Instabin> !status
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Instabin> !state
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about state - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> I forget where the schedule is
<Instabin> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Instabin> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Instabin> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<Instabin> lol
<Instabin> !tell d4rkmonkey foo
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<d4rkmonkey> !foo > Instabin
<Instabin> !tell d4rkmonkey about foo
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<Instabin> lol
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<d4rkmonkey> meanie.
<Instabin> foo is bar
<Instabin> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ @ 2.41GHz]  mem[Physical : 1519MB, 81.3% free]  disk[Total : 216.50GB, 85.80% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] ]  sound[] 
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: ^^
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<Instabin> d4rkmonkey: sysinfo
<d4rkmonkey> eww I'd have to install that then
<d4rkmonkey> pfft
<Instabin> lol
<DanaG> Argh, compiz broke my 'del' key.
<d4rkmonkey> that sucks
<Instabin> lol
<d4rkmonkey> desktop-effects stop all my Amarok shortcuts for some reason
<d4rkmonkey> and break my MythTV
<Instabin> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Instabin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Instabin> YEA!!! im getting my restricted extras
<Instabin> with out automatix
<DanaG> argfh, ctrl-shift-arrow is also broken.
<DanaG> Now I can't select text that way.
* Instabin wounders if dvd player will work....
<Instabin> DanaG: What was ctrl-shift-arrow
<Instabin> DanaG: did you install compiz settings manager
<Instabin> How do i setup the desktop corner short cuts.....
<Instabin> lol i crashed my x server
<Instabin> I tryed to run glxgears
<Instabin> I tryed to run glxgears -info
<Instabin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DanaG> aah, enhanced-zoom is stealing ctrl-shift-arrow.  Bad!
<Instabin> yea!!! i have dvd playback
<marginoferror> Anyone know why the FUSE ntfs driver simply fails to display files with non-ASCII names?
<marginoferror> Is there a setting I'm missing?  Like the "don't be a retard" setting in /etc/fstab?
<RAOF> Because you're not using the right codepage, maybe?  I've got absolutely no experience, though :)
<RAOF> Using UTF-8?
<marginoferror> I'm using whatever the default is.  However, I've seen filesystems mounted with the wrong codepage before and they always show files with ??? filenames - not just nothing.  Lemme check fastb
<marginoferror> err, fstab
<marginoferror> UUID=0A00172E00171FED /media/hdd1     ntfs-fuse    defaults,nls=utf8,uid=1000
<marginoferror> I AM using utf8.  But maybe that's part of the problem, since I carried that option over from when I was using the standard driver.  I'll delete that part.
<marginoferror> Yep, that fixed it entirely.  I'm guessing that's a bug.
<RAOF> Woo!  Totally clueless help works :)
<marginoferror> =)
<marginoferror> Thanks
<nosrednaekim> WOOT! gutsy fixed my sound too! and i'm getting 30 minutes better battery life off the tickless option!
<nosrednaekim> this is one awesome release!
* RAOF wished tickless-on-x86-64 made it it :(
<TBZ> How can I read the contents of GNOME.desktop? It is blank, but if I make a new session with custom name, and leave contents blank, it loads in failsafe mode?
<TBZ> sorry, wrong chan
<Bl00dFox> Hi!
<Bl00dFox> i just wanted to ask a question about gutsy
<RAOF> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> any1 there
<Bl00dFox> okay
<seiflotfy> for some reason ubuntu starts wit heth0 disconnected
<seiflotfy> although
<seiflotfy> it is connected
<seiflotfy> i just upgraded from feisty
<seiflotfy> and gnome starts up very slow
<seiflotfy> :(
<Bl00dFox> I wanted to ask a question about compiz fusion - I had to follow a complicated guide on how to install it using feisty
<Bl00dFox> its automatically installed in gutsy right?
<d4rkmonkey> I believe so
<RAOF> Yes, it is.
<Bl00dFox> but i still have to install my ATi drivers right?
<d4rkmonkey> maybe
<Bl00dFox> that was a pain last time
<d4rkmonkey> try the tribe 4 live CD
<d4rkmonkey> just see if that runs
<d4rkmonkey> also if you don't do a clean install
<RAOF> Although if you're upgrading from Feisty with the trevinho repositories, you may have problems.
<d4rkmonkey> you shouldn't have to re-install anything
<Bl00dFox> will the live CD come with Compiz Fusion??
<RAOF> Yes.
<Bl00dFox> cool
<d4rkmonkey> yeah the live CD will have everything that gutsy has
<Bl00dFox> Ill dl it at school tomorrow
<d4rkmonkey> so if it works you can try out whatever
<Bl00dFox> wow
<seiflotfy> i got naother question
<Bl00dFox> Man the live CD is so convenient
<seiflotfy> i got a usb audio device as well as an onboard audio device
<seiflotfy> however totem uses only the usb
<seiflotfy> although i want it to use the onboard
<seiflotfy> how do i do that
<RAOF> seiflotfy: Install "asoundconf-gtk", then System->Preferences->Default Sound Card.
<seiflotfy> been there
<seiflotfy> done it
<seiflotfy> no help
<seiflotfy> totem still plays usign the usb
<seiflotfy> :(
<RAOF> System->Pref->Sound, and select the right device for the various things?
<seiflotfy> i selected my onboard for everything
<seiflotfy> still not working
<seiflotfy> i even tried it through multimedia selector
<Bl00dFox> ok guys thanks for all the help
<darkstar61> hi all, i-m running kde4 on gutsi t4... i ve these issues with the kmenu (duplicated entries) > http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/4738/kde5ma1.png
<DanaG> I can't even get kde4 to start, so I can't help there.
<darkstar61> DanaG: i just install the packages with adept and followed these instructions http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<darkstar61> *installed
<DanaG> When I tried that, various things (such as the window manager) crashed.
<darkstar61> Danafrom gutsy trice 4?
<darkstar61> *tribe
<DanaG> I haven't tried since about a week ago.
<DanaG> I might as well give it another try now.
<DanaG> I wish there were a metapackage of kde4.
<darkstar61> DanaG: i istalled all but *dev and followed that
<darkstar61> To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4.
<darkstar61> so i can start kde4 or 3 from the login
<darkstar61> menu
<DanaG> Stupid 3-megabit connection -- while it's certainly not the worst, it's still rather lame.
<DanaG> Too bad I'm not on my college campus right now -- then I'd be downloading at nearly a gigabit.
<DanaG> GbE on my laptop + insanely fat pipes on "Internet2" == the win.
<DanaG> s/the/teh/
<DanaG> The first time I downloaded something from kernel.org using that connection, I immediately noticed the insane download speeds I was getting: roughly 20000 kilobytes per second.  (yes, twenty thousand.)
<DanaG> Compare that to my measly 380 here at home.
<DanaG> Well, anyway, I'll have to wait a few hours for the download to finish.
<DanaG> s/a few/one or two/
<RxDx> im running Gutsy Tribe4, and 3D effects arent running ok... i cant see the menu bars. (nVidia GeForce 6200)
<DanaG> Oh yay, my Home key is broken, too.
<Shadow_mil> will Gutsy have beryl || compiz || whatever, by default?
<Shadow_mil> or do we not know?
<Shadow_mil> I heard humors they wanted to put it into feisty
<Hobbsee> it's already got compiz fusion by default
<RAOF> It currently has Compiz + Fusion by default.
<RAOF> I believe that's likely to be removed before release, though, because drivers still suck.
<Shadow_mil> Hmmmm
<RAOF> s/removed/not enabled by default/
<RAOF> It'll still be trivially enabled.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: is it?  where'd you hear that?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: it should auto-fallback on cards that dont support it, though
<RAOF> Hobbsee: From Amaranth, after #ubuntu-devel hated on Compiz for a while :)
<Shadow_mil> do you know if they put it into feisty Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: but you didnt hear that from the release team and such
<Hobbsee> Shadow_mil: they havent
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yeah, but even on drivers where it nominally works it breaks important stuff.  Video, for example :)(
<Shadow_mil> I would say that the Kubuntu team should just save the work, and wait til KDE4.0, since QT/KDE4 will have openGL stuff in it
<RAOF> Hobbsee: No, I didn't hear it from anyone on the release team.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: this is true, but the release team knows that if htey pull it from a tribe, it'll be incredibly hard for it to get back into the release.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: iv'e got the feeling that they'll press thru with it anyway.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: That'd be cool, and I think that Xorg 7.3 fixes some of the more annoying bugs.
<RAOF> It still wouldn't surprise me if it slipped, sadly.
<RAOF> *again*
<Hobbsee> we have 7.3 now, dont we?
<RAOF> Not last I checked, but maybe.
<RAOF> No.  We have xserver-xorg 1.3, which is clearly a part of Xorg 7.2
<RAOF> Why should versioning make sense!  Stop saying words!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: haha
<Hobbsee> RAOF: right
<RAOF> Bryce is working to get 7.3 in.
<DanaG> What does 7.3 give?
<RAOF> Working EXA for a start.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: when's it released?
<RAOF> The ati, and possibly the intel, drivers also gain working Xv under Composite.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: August, or so says the infrequently-updated release page.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: heh, right
<Jacob> all i'm looking for is Xv + composite. totem hates compiz. :)
<RAOF> Jacob: Fixed.  For ati certainly.  And probably for intel, although I'm less sure.
<RAOF> And since that's just covered the set of Compiz-capable open-drivers cards... :)
<Jacob> nope, not yet for intel, although i've subscribed to the bug and it seems progress is underway
<lymeca> What kernel version will Gutsy have?
<RAOF> 2.6.22
<lymeca> 2.6.23?
<lymeca> aye
<lymeca> with 23 not be out in time?
<RAOF> No
<lymeca> It's a shame because 2.6.23 will have the new scheduler and Xen
<DanaG> Oh...kay, I just installed the new KDE4.
<DanaG> Everything is completely broken.
<DanaG> Desktop is empty except for a thingy in the upper left, and the panel is entirely empty.
<Hobbsee> this is a surprise?
<Hobbsee> this is likely as plasma is a WIP
<DanaG> I expected it to have some semblance of _trying_ to work.
<Hobbsee> the libs should work.
<Hobbsee> the GUI shouldnt
<DanaG> I'd use this analogy: broken is a car with missing or damaged pieces.  kde4 is just a bunch of parts lying around.
<DanaG> Oh, somebody else gave me the impression that it was supposed to be at least something try-able.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, perhaps part of it is that I do not also have kde3 installed.
<Hobbsee> that may not help, no
<DanaG> Back to Gnome.
<DanaG> Well, at least it was polite enough to leave my kde3 settings alone.
<DanaG> (I do have kcontrol installed, because I want to be able to change those settings.)
<Hobbsee> DanaG: of course it does.  kde4 uses ~/.kde4
<DanaG> Hmm, yet this news thingy shows more stuff working.  http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta1.php
<DanaG> I still can't figure out why my 'del' key suddenly broke.
<DanaG> All I get is a few notifies and this:
<DanaG> KeymapNotify event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x0,        keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0              0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<RAOF> "Support for random background colours per tab".  Wow.
<DanaG> Well, dolphin works.  kmahjongg works.  Other stuff may still work.
<tulga> someone use ltsp on gutsy?
<DanaG> Arfgh, my delete key is still broken.
<DanaG> Oh, and I got a couple of segfaults after one of the init-scripts.
<Ayabara> mounting nfs still doesn't work? did my monday morning update now, but things look to be as they were on friday.
* Hobbsee notes that the devs dont tend to work 24/7
<DanaG> yay, old deskbar.  New version is useless.
<graft> anyone having atheros issues with the latest  kernel?
* RAOF doesn't mind the new deskbar.  It still does what it needs to do.
<apache2> hey all
<apache2> wonder if anyone can help me troubleshoot why whenever I play any type of video, vlc, mplayer, etc -- the video is completely "shaky"
<benanz2> not much going on in here
<apache2> appears like an earthquake is going on
<apache2> running ATI, fglrx, using xine
<benanz2> hmm.  Have you got desktop-effects enabled?
<apache2> no
<benanz2> the whole screen or just the video window?
<apache2> just the video window
<apache2> when I run xvinfo and fglrxinfo everything seems to check out
<apache2> if I could somehow capture what it looks like, maybe that would be helpfull?
<benanz2> I really have no idea.  is it just the Xine player?
<apache2> every player
<benanz2> try a gstreamer app like totem-gstreamer
<apache2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/131943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131943 in Ubuntu "When using mplayer, vlc, kmplayer in 7.10 Gusty Gibbon with ATI card fglrx, xv overlay, the video appears "Shaky"" [Undecided,New] 
<Ayabara> can someone try to mount an nfs drive? just want to check if it's me or Gutsy that's to blame :-)
<benanz2> apache2: try changing the output module for xine to X11 (no xv)
<apache2> okay I'll try that
<apache2> in the mean time I just opened a video in totem and all the colors were inverted :)
<apache2> didn't "shake" but full screen it still appeared to be in software mode (no hardware accel -- sortof pixelated)
<apache2> benanz2: right, with no XV just X11 it plays fine, but when you go fullscreen it stays the same size
<apache2> if you know what I mean
<apache2> I switched to gl and gl2 and it is much better, so that narrows it down to an XV bug
<RAOF> Yay.  Xv bug in a binary blob.
<RAOF> Can there be any greater fun?
<apache2> what package does Xv come with, xorg itself?
<apache2> libxv1, libxvmc1
<RAOF> It's a driver feature.
<RAOF> Those would be libraries for programs that want to use Xv.
<RAOF> I don't suppose you can test with a free driver?
<apache2> the "ati" driver?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<apache2> I've never used anything other than fglrx, I'd have to research what to do
<apache2> does the "ati" driver even work with the X**** series ati cards?
<apache2> using a MacbookPro w/ X1600 here
<crdlb> no
<apache2> thought so, that'd be why I haven't used it before :P
<crdlb> the avivo driver is an attempt to make a free r500 driver though
<apache2> ah
<crdlb> but it's extremely alpha
<apache2> so that's another option
<apache2> I see
<crdlb> like slower-than-vesa alpha
<apache2> damn
<apache2> so this Xv problem would be a bug that ATI/AMD would have to sort out
<apache2> ?
<apache2> (cough cough----sh*t :(  )
<DanaG> Is there any way to make Pulseaudio run high-priority, yet not speed up cpufreq?
<RAOF> DanaG: It didn't, not when I was using it.
<DanaG> Hmm, it's using about 12% CPU.
<DanaG> Okay, something else is also causing issues.  I temporarily absolve PulseAudio of blame.
<DanaG> Oh, and it's not running high-priority, so that's not the issue.  It's running at priority 0.
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone heere successfully compiled Compiz-Fusion under Gutsy?
<contrast83> here*
<apache2> if I try to run xine it crashes hardcore
<titanix88> hello
<titanix88> ?
<d4rkmonkey> hi?
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<tulga> howto know which card is eth0 and which card is eth1?
<ranjan> amarok does not show any dropdown menus
<ranjan> i cannot get inti the settings... any ideas?
<Infecto> root     15394 95.8  0.0   2432   388 ?        R    11:00  57:18 vbetool dpms on
<Infecto> ?
<Infecto> 95% of cpu?
<_4strO> yop yop
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(Instabin|work/#ubuntu+1) Where can i find the status of the restricted nvidia drivers
<tatters> trying to run my Tvcard and webcam gives me error  Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoModia I googled around and read that the nvidia drivers do not suppt this mode anymore , his mean that any app that uses capture devices are broken for me , there is a option to use -nodga switch with xawtv which works but is not an ideal solution,,,,,,,,,,,,,anyone any knowledge of this problem?
<tatters> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<tatters> is video4linux fully implemented yet in gutsy?
<leperkhanz> What's the best tool for converting .mdf or .img over to .iso?
<Pici> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tatters> a computer :)
<leperkhanz> Thanks Pici.
<leperkhanz> Is there a way to right click an iso and mount it?  Or make that possible in Ubuntu?
<leperkhanz> I'd love to just right click an iso and select "mount" from the list.
<Pici> I think there is an application to make mounting of ISOs easy, but I cant think of its name.
<tatters> linux noob here but that sound like an easy project to make a script and add to right click menu,
<tatters> anyone use a TVcard and latest Nvidia drivers, I am having problesm running any capture app gives me error  " X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode"    unless I use "-nodga" ,strangly though Kopete works fine with device without the "-nodga" option. I googled around nnd found that Nvidia does not support this mode anymore, does this mean all capture apps have to be updated?
<leperkhanz> I'm not trying to do that, but TVtime worx good 4 me.
<tatters> do u have nvidia propriastry drivers?
<leperkhanz> Where is the right place to upload a feature request?  Somewhere in launchpad?
<leperkhanz> yep.
<leperkhanz> TVtime is workin' good!
* genii sips a large black coffee and ponders if his new gadgets will work on Gutsy
<tatters> hmm
<genii> BTW hats off to whoever worked on restricted drivers manager
<tatters> guess it must be somethin else then , I get same prob with Tvtime
<leperkhanz> Yeah, Ubuntu has come a long way.  Feisty was a big step forward.  Gutsy is going to rock.
<genii> leperkhanz: What sort of tuner card/device you have? I just got a pci tv wonder 200
<tatters> I was just gunna ask that
<leperkhanz> Mine's a AverTV somethin' I think?
<tatters> avertmedia tv studio and a fx5200 here
<tatters> all worked good in fiesty
<leperkhanz> Where do I put feature requests?
<Pici> leperkhanz: Log a bug on launchpad
<genii> 7600GT and of course the tv wonder :) I'm gonna put the tuner in tonight and see how it goes. The 7600 works awesomely
<tatters> leperkhanz: are you running compiz-fusion at all?
<leperkhanz> tatters: Of course!
<leperkhanz> :D
<leperkhanz> 6600 gt
<tatters> I dont understand if latest drivers do not support XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode Y I have to add the switch an u dont
<leperkhanz> I ruined m .dmrc file though, somehow, so I have to load compiz by hand every reboot.
<tatters> compiz is working like a dream here
<leperkhanz> The funniest is that no animations besides fade and dodge work for me, except every little text box that pops up (hints?) use every other animation, so there's constantly tiny little fires and bizarre compiz animations of that sort all over the screen... but the windows only fade, lol.
<leperkhanz> I think isobuster works better in wine than in windows.  LOL
<hylje> :o
<leperkhanz> Now if I can just get it to make these damned files into .iso
<leperkhanz> I've made .bin, .img, where is the .iso button?  doh!
<hylje> bchunk
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know which package does gconftool reside in?
<Hobbsee> shirish: dpkg -S gconftool
<shirish> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> no problem
<tatters> I am having problems getting any capture device to work this thread contains same error and the a kinda solution that works,but it seems like an old issue does anyuone know about this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-334508.htm
<shirish> is there some kind of front-end/ui to gconftool?
<Pici> shirish: gconf-editor perhaps, I'm not sure what you're trying to do, nor have I used gconftool
<shirish> Pici: dunno if this is a bug or not, the thing is in Settings, Preferred applications I have set firefox-granparadiso (i.e. ff 3.0a7 as the default/preferred browser) but looking the same at gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command shows me firefox %s
<Pici> shirish: Sounds like it might be an alternatives issue.
<shirish> ubotu alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<shirish> Pici: lol, there is only There is only 1 program which provides gnome-www-browser
<shirish> (/usr/bin/firefox). Nothing to configure.
<Pici> hmm
<shirish> Pici: even 'x-www-browser' also throws up only 2 alternatives, firefox & icecape
<hylje> iceweasel!
<shirish> hylje: nope it says iceape, /usr/bin/iceape although it might be iceweasel, the browser the debian guys use
<shirish> Pici: if you do put up a bug please tell me the bug no. for I wanna subscribe to it.
<IdleOne> what is the update-alternatives command to choose java?
<Hobbsee> sudo update-alternatives --config java, i think
<IdleOne> yup ty
<DanaG> You can also install the 'galternatives' thingy to give you a GUI.
<Pici> DanaG: Ooh, good to know
<IdleOne> galternatives?
<IdleOne> ty DanaG didnt know there was a GUI for it
<shirish> ubotu resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IdleOne> shirish, how do I make a symlink to java6 so paradiso will use it?
<shirish> IdleOne: no idea m8, I just crashed out my xserver & am having problems there :(
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<shirish> now in windows, trying to see if I can fix that problem first
<Eq|work> hm.. seems a lot quieter in here.
<Eq|work> anyone got suggestions on getting a dell d630 to work properly with gutsy? not having much luck atm.. well, to an extent. got gfx working, though everything feels rather large (in spide of being the right res), but no sound, and no optical drive..
<pvandewyngaerde> Commando '/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1' is niet gevonden.
<pvandewyngaerde> when enabling zeroconf browsing in KDE
* tumbleweed is busy testing a laptop on gutsy/tribe4
<tumbleweed> are esd problems general?
<nemik> tumbleweed: esd? like the startup sound? i never hear it
<Instabin|work> I submited a wall paper image to the ubuntu wiki could someone tell me what they think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Blubuntu/BlubuntuWallpaper
<Instabin|work> its teh one wat the bottom
<Instabin|work> sry fat fingers ( its the one at the bottom)
<Matir`> very clean
<nemik> nice
<Matir`> i like it
<nemik> but blue should be for kubuntu, no?
<Instabin|work> myI duno it under artwork incomming blubuntu...
<Instabin|work> it was my first time using gimp
<nemik> ah i see
<shirish> guys does anybody know when xserver-xorg 7.3 be coming into Gutsy?
<Instabin|work> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Instabin|work> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Instabin|work> shirish:^^
<Eq|work> that doesn't specifically answer the question as such.. though it does imply it may well not.
<shirish> Instabin I know when Gutsy is being released, I wanted to know when xserver-xorg 7.3 will be in gutsy, I am running gutsy
<Eq|work> IF
<shirish> I am seeing this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xorg7.3Integration atm, but that doesn't tell me what is happening atm :(
<Matir`> It looks like, if it's not pulled in in the next 3 days, it won't make Gutsy
<Eq|work> yeah
<tumbleweed> nemik: when I run any standard gnome multimedia programs, I get trouble...
<tumbleweed> lots of crashes, the samaple videos don't play, etc
<Eq|work> hopefully xorg will be granted an extension.. as tbh 7.3 looks like it'll make a lot of difference..
<voidmage> xorg usually gets in
<Eq|work> we shall see.
<Eq|work> wonder if it'll improve the x stuff on my d630..
* Eq|work shakes a fist at the lack of sound & non-working optical drive.
<shirish> it should, gotta see what bryce has to say about it
<shirish> he would have more of the info.
<shirish> there is a testing thread in ubuntuforums about xorg 7.3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490982
<intra> Hi
<intra> Where can I download the latest release of Gutsy?
<voidmage> you can either download a cd image or upgrade from feisty
<Instabin|work> I was getting lockups on video while playing dvds
<Instabin|work> shirish: did you check the launchpad link?
<Instabin|work> nvr mind its just a blue print
<Instabin|work> How bout the nvidia restricted 100.14.11 driver is there a page for it
<shirish> Instabin: there is a .deb packages if one wants to test
<shirish> Instabin: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/
<shirish> Instabin|work: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Testing/
<shirish> Instabin|work: it has nvidia stuff, but don't know which driver & most probably it would be configured for xorg 7.3
<Instabin|work> shirish: i see the nv 2.1.1 driver but not the restricted
<Instabin|work> ahh found it its under fglrx
<Instabin|work> but its still just driver version 9631
<Instabin|work> 9775
<ccooke> 9631 is the latest driver packaged as nvidia-glx in Ubuntu
<ccooke> 9755 is packaged in nvidia-glx-new
<shirish> Instabin|work: if you need the newer version driver for whatever purposes, file a bug report at launchpad & give reasons for it, as to why its needed,
<Instabin|work> shirish: yes the old ones dont support the 8400m
<ccooke> Instabin|work: have you tried nvidia-glx-new ?
<Instabin|work> Yes
<Instabin|work> ccoke:^^
<Instabin|work> ccooke:^^
<ccooke> ah, I misread your correction
<Instabin|work> ccooke: do you have a link to the launch pad
<Instabin|work> found it
<Instabin|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<shirish> ubotu launchpad | Instabin|work
<ubotu> Instabin|work: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<shirish> guys, I am suffering from a peculiar bug, from one profile I can't access/use GNOME but another profile i can use/work in GNOME, in such case, how can I have a clean GNOME profile ?
<shirish> right now in XFCE
<Eq|work> shirish : rm -rf .gnome2/ ?
<Eq|work> in the b0rked profile
<Eq|work> or probably better to mv it
<Eq|work> may need to do .gnome , .gnome2 and .gnome2_private
<shirish> Eq|work: There is also a .gnomerc, would that also need to be moved?
<Eq|work> hrm.. i don't have that
<Eq|work> probably safest to, yeah
<Eq|work> mkdir gnomefiles-b0rked; mv .gnome* gnomefiles-b0rked
<Eq|work> :P
<Instabin|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/132237
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132237 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Nvidia Restricted drivers card support" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> Eq|work: actually did that, not with the .gnome* but did that nonetheless & the name used is broked profile
<Instabin|work> could some one check out that link and see if i have enough info...
<Instabin|work> I could get and lspci -v later
<shirish> Instabin|work: usually I tag the bug as an upgrade if its an upgrade or update of a release I am asking for, the developer can see that stuff, haven't asked any driver upgrades so unknown about that.
<cr1ss> hi, I 'm having a weird problem with my speakers.. with win xp , I have no sound issues, with gutsy, when I raise the volume, a "fsssssssh" is being heard which gets stronger as I raise the volume. what could this be ?
<Instabin|work> cr1ss: do you have another set of speakers or headphones to test if its your spearks or something else causing the problem?
<cr1ss> I don't think it has to do with the speakers, because, while on windows xp, everything works ok
<cr1ss> also, using feisty before, this problem didn't exist
<tatters> improvements in gutsy include audable "fsssssssh" when raising or lowering volume for the benifit of the sight impaired
<tale_> can anyone tell me why there are two new terminal applications under "system tools"?
<tale_> they seem redundant
<Eq|work> shirish : it work after doing that?
<cr1ss> tatters : is there any way I can disable this function ? because, it gets a little bit annoying listening to this..
<Eq|work> tale_ : xterm and unicode-xterm
<IdleOne> tale_: they are different GUI's from what I can tell
<shirish> Eq|work: actually doing a bunch of updates, then will go to GNOME & see what happens.
<Eq|work> shirish : cool
<Eq|work> think it's about time to head home..
* shirish out for couple of secs.
<MenZa> Hey; can anyone tell me how I can configure XScreensaver in Gutsy?
<tatters> only fix I know involves duct tape and small hammer
<tale_> Eq|work, IdleOne, but why include them in addition to gnome-terminal?  I thought the goal of Ubuntu was to pick a good choice and remove redundant apps.
<tale_> at least for the base install
<Eq|work> tale_ : failsafe
<Eq|work> xterm is on pretty much every distro
<Eq|work> for the simple reason that if x is in failsafe mode, that's what is started
<Eq|work> if you do startx, it's xterm that gets started
<tale_> so it's for the bulletproof X updates?
<Eq|work> no
<MenZa> meh; I figured it out: xscreensaver-demo
<Eq|work> it's so that no matter how you start x, you'll always have access to a terminal
<tale_> it's installed on my feisty install by default.  I guess the only thing new is the addition of the links in the menu
<Instabin|work> I would like to create a deb for the nvidia restricted 100.14.11 driver.... Could someone tell me where to learn how
<shirish> anybody knows stuff about keyboard-applet
<shirish> in GNOME I get this error about something to do with keyboard indicator applet "OAFIID: GNOME_Keyboard applet" Do you want to delete this applet from your configuration?
<tale_> Instabin|work, check out a package called envy
<tale_> it creates a debian package of the nvidia restricted drivers
<tale_> you can look at the source if you still want to do it
<shirish> tale_: do you know the package which is responsible for keyboard indicator in GNOME?
<shirish> tale_:  modify the query to keyboard language indicator in GNOME panel in GNOME?
<tale_> shirish, I'm not sure.  Sorry
<shirish> tale_: no issues, thank you
<NSCAD_Nathan> what is up with Samba?  I never had a problem setting it up in Feisty... Now I can't even get a directory listing from my host
<shirish> NSCAD_Nathan: have you updated/upgraded all the updates, even the full-upgrade/dist-upgrade ones, for there was a new release in samba about a day back
<NSCAD_Nathan> I thought I did... lemmie double check
<shirish> NSCAD_Nathan: do the double check, if you did & still samba is not showing any stuff, there are only 2 possibilities, 1. either something has changed in the configuration stuff (rare although could happen), or 2. its some bug, more common occurrence but often under-reported. See if any bugs have been filed to whatever is happening at your end, if there have been similar bugs, then post whatever was asked of them in those bugs, while filing your bug.
<NSCAD_Nathan> okie, thanks
<NSCAD_Nathan> I know I was having issues at home as well, and I ended up unistalling, deleting config files, reinstalling and it worked - despite me doing the same set up routine
<tale_> I'm new to tracker.  I have my indexing preferences set to index evolution.  However, it doesn't return any results.  Is that because it won't index imap accounts?
<NSCAD_Nathan> I tried that here, but no joy
<tale_> btw, indexing is complete
<shirish> tale_: have you configured tracker, there are some config stuff you can play with, although no idea about imap accounts stuff
<shirish> tale_: put tracker-preferences in CLI to access the GUI way
<tale_> shirish, yeah, I've enabled evolution indexing.  I don't see any other options in the track config file
<shirish> tale_: about the other options, seems to be a bug, filing it as we speak, would give the bug no. as its done
<tale_> cool
<Marco> How unstable is gutsy at this point?
<Marco> more or less broken than debian unstable?
<shirish> tale_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/132246 although the bug I have put up describes things a little differently.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132246 in tracker "tracker-preferences e-mail indexing in Evolution is inadequate" [Undecided,New] 
<shirish> Marco: depends, mine is broken in parts, but i still get to enjoy whatever i need to/want to most of the time ;)
<nosrednaekim> Marco: no big bugs for me here on kubuntu, and it fixed my sound and wireless and gave me 30 minutes more battery life.
<nosrednaekim> so i'm VERY happy
<Marco> hmm
<Marco> where's the upgrade guide?
<shirish> ubotu upgrade | Marco
<ubotu> Marco: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pvandewyngaerde> i cantt acces the partition ediitor on kubuntu
<Instabin|work> does kubuntu 7.10 have kde 4.0?
<pvandewyngaerde> beta 1
<Marco> kde4 beta 1 is sadly not beta quality
<Instabin|work> How do you like it
<pvandewyngaerde> depends on how you define beta
<nosrednaekim> its very unstable and unfinished
<Marco> it has potential
<nosrednaekim> yeah, its definately going to be great when its finished
<Marco> pvandewyngaerde, usually beta software is usable but you just have to put up with some major bugs
<Marco> I'd venture to say that kde4 is not usable
<pvandewyngaerde> that is the google definition of beta
<nosrednaekim> KDE4 isn't even what I would call "usable"
<Instabin|work> I have used gnome sincie it used sawfish as a window manager
<tale_> shirish, thanks
<Marco> Instabin|work, it's perfectly fine if you want to toy around with it
* shirish has been dividing his time between XFCE as well as GNOME & find both pleasant
<Marco> but don't expect to use it as your primary environment
<Instabin|work> i can install kde on reg ubuntu 7.10 by type apt-get kde-desktop right?
<Marco> shirish, btw, that page doesn't cover upgrades to gutsy
<shirish> ubotu gutsy | Marco
<ubotu> Marco: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<shirish> drats, they moved the entry I guess
<Marco> heh
<shirish> Marco: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<Marco> thanks
<shirish> Marco: there is also another thread at ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501893 which you can take a look/browse through , you might find some better ways to update/upgrade.
<Marco> shirish, for some reason, update-manager -d doesn't do the trick
<databuddy> is everyone else getting the firefox instabilities?
<nosrednaekim> databuddy: no problems here
<nosrednaekim> doesn't mean its not a bug tho ;)
<shirish> Marco: did you upgrade update-manager from feisty-proposed? You need to enable feisty-proposed & then upgrade that.
<Marco> shirish,
<Marco> # update-manager -c -d
<Marco> warning: could not initiate dbus
<Marco> current dist not found in meta-release file
<databuddy> gah
<databuddy> apparently i cant bookmark things now
<Instabin|work> installing kde on ubuntu now
<darkstar61> databuddy: mine is working fine (can bookmark) Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20070810 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.6
<genii> databuddy: my bookmarking works. Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.6 (Ubuntu-feisty)
<geser> Marco: are you affected by bug #129392?
<databuddy> quite nice then lol
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129392 in update-manager ""update-manager -d" in Feisty presents no option to upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129392
<databuddy> for me gutsy 7.10 ubuntu 64bit
<genii> Ah, forgot I'm on feisty box atm LOL
<databuddy> lol
<databuddy> works fine in feisty :>
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Instabin|work> I want ubuntu on my xbox360
<databuddy> with some updates from last week i get to play with compiz-fusion too :)
<genii> But didn't notice any issues last night on gutsy, 2.0.0.6 ff
<databuddy> Instabin|work: last i heard no audio on xbox linux
<Marco> geser, yes
<genii> and i did bookmark some stuff as well
<databuddy> ah and xmms wont open again
<databuddy> owell they fixed it last time in a couple days imsure itl be decent again this time ^^
<nosrednaekim> OK... thats annoying... the synaptic bug with package download scripts has STILL not been fixed!
<mplayer> hey nosrednaekim
<mplayer> at least when we finish alpha/beta testing gutsy we get to keep it
<mplayer> and we can upgrade from it
<mplayer> unlike vista ~_____~
<nosrednaekim> haha
<mplayer> now that was a worthless beta lemme tell ya
<nosrednaekim> yeah. but this was broken in fiesty and there is a legnthy bug report!
<pimp31415> hm
<voidmage> has anyone packaged wine .43 yet?
<nosrednaekim> and its a simple fix too i'm sure.
<nosrednaekim> just a space needed.
<nosrednaekim> in fact, I found where the problem was in the source.
<necronekostar> then bug the maintainer of the package and tell to put a space there lol
<necronekostar> oik i gotta find a job today or im screwed so i'll prolly c u later :P
<nosrednaekim> :)
<JosefK> has anyone else noticed today's daily amd64 alternate build doesn't have an installable kernel?
<Nicke> voidmage: I see it in the repository I use atleast (the one linked from winehq.com, for amd64)
<turbooster> Hi! I wanna update my feisty to latest gutsy build but can't find the How-to page (that I saw once).
<turbooster> I don't wanna burn it on CD I wanna download on a "running machine" btw
<turbooster> Any ideas?
<nemik> turbooster: do you like things not working and endless debuggin?
<turbooster> wanna try, yes
<nemik> then just replace everything that says feisty with gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade
<turbooster> doews this update to the tribe4-release or to the brand newstuff
<nemik> brand-new
<nemik> for tribe4 i think you should just install it all over from the cd
<nemik> but there's no point really because you'll need the new stuff anyway, it gets updates a few times a day even
<turbooster> Can I use the Feisty CD to install a second feisty for safeties sake?
<turbooster> to be precise: How do I do it?
<nemik> no, just do all this on a new partition
<turbooster> thanks a lot nemik!
* turbooster is wrecking his newly installed feisty 2
<nemik> good luck, seriously
<JosefK> does ubiquity drop a log anywhere by default?
<voidmage> Nicke: the feisty packages work?
<Nicke> voidmage: Oh.. my bad, didn't realize it was in this channel.. sorry for that
<Nicke> I think the chances that it will work are pretty high though, but I haven't tested it
<voidmage> usually someone packages wine up to pretty close to release
<voidmage> then the budgetdedicated repo opens some time around release
<Nicke> voidmage: Seems we may get wine for amd64 in gutsy's repos:
<Nicke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/43324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43324 in wine "There is no 64 bit package available." [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Nicke> (scroll down to the last few posts)
<voidmage> i run 32 bit
<Nicke> oh.. okey
<Nicke> ah, and that was just 0.42.. I see
<pawalls> Has anyone else had regressions w/ 30" monitors on Gutsy? Same exact X config as Feisty (using nvidia drivers). Tried manually setting modelines, but won't go higher than 1280x800.
<DanaG> Argh, whenever I hit my delete key, I merely get a dialog from an unspecified app, saying "Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)".
<voidmage> DanaG: do you have any way to identify that?
<crackerbox> I know this could be considered a general question... but i cant seem an answer on the forums and appearently i know as much as the active people in the normal channel at the moment, so i will ask here, and hope that i am not taken into the perverbial street and beaten... Is there a way to install a USB printer without having it actually connected to the PC.  I am trying to setup a replacement system that I will ship to my grandparent
<keram`> kylem, has that sound problem been fixed yet?
<DanaG> Argh, whenever I hit my delete key, I get a paste dialog.
<DanaG> I mean, I get this in a nameless dialog:
<keram`> thats some wack stuff
<DanaG> Text was empty (or contained only whitespace)
<keram`> when you press the delete key anywhere?
<keram`> even in the irc window?
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> Even in terminal, or on desktop.
<DanaG> Also, if I do xwininfo -a, it shows that the parent is the root window.
<keram`> no idea :/
<robtaylor> so.. can anyone tell me why gutsy needs so much space in /boot? I have a boot partition and a large lvm partion (probably from breezy or suchlike), so I can't even resize /boot :/
<crimsun> 19M     /boot
<crimsun> doesn't seem terribly "so much space" to me, but I'm not in a space-constrained system.
<robtaylor> crimsun: update manager bug, i suspect
<robtaylor> "The upgrade needs a total of 262144000 free space on disk /boot"
<robtaylor> 262M, thats a bit wtf territory for /boot
<robtaylor> ah, figured it now
<robtaylor> cos i''ve got too many old images installed, and it plans on reinstalling them, or somesuch
<DanaG> I've always wondered why people use 'cos' for 'because'.  I see 'cos' and think 'cosine'.  "  'cuz " seems more like 'because' to me.
<robtaylor> DanaG: cos its pronounced becos?
<robtaylor> =)
* jussi01 wonders why koffice is not included in kubuntu...
<TheInfinity> jussi01: because OOo is standard and atm ODF is not full compatible :/
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-14
<sn9> #ubuntu+2 does not properly forward to #ubuntu+1
<junmin> hi .. i am using feisty, but i installed compiz fusion using "sudo apt-get -t gutsy install compiz-fusion* compizconfig-setting-manager" ... then when i run "compiz --replace", it doesnt show the window borders. the video card is intel x3100. can somebody help me? i have been working on this since yesterday, but get no resolved. :(
<sn9> are there errors at the command line?
<sn9> junmin: ^^
<databuddy> junmin: lol
<databuddy> install the ccsm and make sure that the window decorations are on
<voidmage> is there a PAM solution for kwallet like the one for gnome in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager ?
<DanaG> Argh, my delete key is broken.
<skkane> why do i always have to reinstall the nvidia driver after a reboot ?
<skkane> i hate it
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/105756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105756 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "DISABLED_MODULES="nv" doesn't stop nvidia_new.ko from loading" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<skkane> DanaG, i'm not using the restricted driver, i'm using the 100.14.11 from nvidia.com .....
<DanaG> But that's what breaks it.... it keeps overwriting it with the packaged one.
<skkane> ooh
<skkane> any fix for it?
<crdlb> DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<DanaG> Just be aware: for me, the 100.14.11 would often lock up xorg on compiz exit.
<skkane> crdlb, you're here also, thanks :)
<DanaG> If you don't have that issue, then you don't have to worry, but be aware that it exists.
<skkane> DanaG, don't have that issue on my other distro
<skkane> i'm just testing on this anyway so no probs if it locks or anything...
<DanaG> Oh, and if it locks, ctrl-alt-backspace won't work, but alt-sysrq-k should.
<DanaG> Hah, Azureus's tooltips are bugged.
<DanaG> Anything without a tooltip explicitly set gets a tooltip of "Close".
<DanaG> (without quotes or period.)
<DanaG> And plugin-helper is missing.
<skkane> ok, xorg just crashed, lol
<skkane> does it crash with any 100 series driver or just 100.14.11 ?
<RAOF> Any 100 series driver we've seen so far.
<RAOF> Presumably they'll fix it at some point.
<skkane> so i have to go back to 9755? :/
<RAOF> Yup.
<skkane> ok, tkz
<RAOF> Why not?  Newer != better
<skkane> i'm using 100.14.11 on slack without any problems with fusion and everything... 9755 gives me worse performace
<skkane> lol
<skkane> anyway, brb, gonna install that
<DanaG> Ome of myyyy bugs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Low,New] 
<DanaG> er, I responded to, not posted.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<skkane> can't start x with 9755... "couldn't find module "glx", couldn't find module "nvidia""
<skkane> installed 100.14.09
<nosrednaekim> skkane: how did you install it?
<skkane> sh NVIdia.....
<skkane> normal way
<nosrednaekim> skkane: ah ok, not from the repositories..
<skkane> nah
<DanaG> I kinda' like the way I have my compiz animations set.
<RAOF> skkane: For future reference "Normal way" is "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new" :)
<DanaG> Show/hide are these:  Normal window: dream/sidekick.  Menu: vacuum/vacuum.  Tooltip: Fade/Fade.
<skkane> RAOF, i don't like that method ;)
<DanaG> Mininize and Maximize are magic lamp.
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: hey, I can't get compiz working with XGL at all! no window decorations.
<DanaG> Hmm, what happens if you try to run (in console) gtk-window-decorator --replace          ?
<DanaG> Oh, run it with '&' after it and use 'exit' (not the button) to close the terminal when done.
<RAOF> You might want to put a "disown %1" in there somewhere :)
<skkane> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_commercial_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<skkane> on sudo apt-get build-dep compiz
<skkane> ...
<skkane> it worked fine on tribe3
<RAOF> Remove the commercial repo from your sources.list?
<RAOF> That'll fix i
<skkane> sound is not working either altough alxamixer shows my card just fine
<skkane> :/
<skkane> E: Build-dependencies for compiz could not be satisfied.
<DanaG> What is disown?
<RAOF> Wicked.  You've really messed up your apt :)
<RAOF> DanaG: "This job is no longer associated with this terminal"
<RAOF> DanaG: So, basically, it doesn't die when the terminal dies, and it doesn't spit stuff to the terminal's stdout, etc.
<DanaG> Aah.  I figured that out when I did "help disown"
<RAOF> Heh
<DanaG> But you want it to spit to stdout, and if you just exit after the detach, it works.
<DanaG> I mean, you can see it, and you can exit.
<verb3k_> Please guys help .....I have a nvidia card and when I run the restricted drivers manager and hit enable driver nothing happens ...what's the problem?
<verb3k_> Please guys help .....I have a nvidia card and when I run the restricted drivers manager and hit enable driver nothing happens ...what's the problem?
<Instabin> How do i keep this from happening when compiling programs
<Instabin> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Instabin> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<Instabin> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PACKAGE_CFLAGS
<Instabin> and PACKAGE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<Instabin> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<DanaG> Can somebody try showkey in console, and press and release the 'del' key?  I get this:
<DanaG> 0x6f 0xef
<DanaG> Oddly, delete works on console, but is broken in Xorg.
<nosrednaekim> anyone else playing around with powertop?
<RAOF> Instabin: By installing the appropirate -dev packages
<DanaG> Oh yay, sometimes scrolling will lock up Xorg for a few seconds.
<Instabin> RAOF: what do i need to install
<defendguin> i've run into a bit of an issue running gutsy and i was curious if anyone else was experiencing it.  i am not sure if i caused it myself by tinkering.   all of a sudden the usplash doesn't work properly.  the bar only moves a tiny amount and then it goes right back to text mode.   could some one look at the kernel line from their gurb menu.list file and paste it here?
<crdlb> Instabin, depends on what's missing
<Instabin> crdlb: it says gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 and gthread-2.0
<crdlb> all those are missing?
<crdlb> what are you compiling?
<RAOF> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Instabin> gpredict 0.8.0
<Instabin> and the thing to dump the nvidia card for the nv driver
<Instabin> the reverse enginering for the 3d support...
<RAOF> Instabin: You mean renouveau?  Cool.
<Instabin> RAOF yes
<Instabin> RAOF: I have 3 cards i can dump
<RAOF> Instabin: If you don't want to build that, you can wait a bit & I'll have it packaged in...
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Instabin: *Awesome*.  Yay testable cards!
<Instabin> I have a 6800GT
<Instabin> on this system
<Instabin> and a 5xxx Series on another
<nosrednaekim> RAOF: gutsy is getting a nouvea driver?
<RAOF> nosrednaekim: Not a chance :)
<RAOF> nosrednaekim: But I'm building them in my PPA.  See that link.
<nosrednaekim> awww (not like I have an nvidia).
<RAOF> Instabin: ahuillet's calling for Xv testing on <NV40, for which your 5xxx qualifies :)
<Instabin> RAOF: Wich one do I install
<nosrednaekim> hey, any clue why compiz window decorations wouldn't be working within XGL? compiz didn't show any errors
<RAOF> Instabin: The -ahuillet branch, if you want to help him.  Come join #nouveau :)
<Instabin> RAOF: cool
<d4rkmonkey> I'm hungry.
<d4rkmonkey> But I don't wanna make food.
<d4rkmonkey> Someone send me food through the internet
<d4rkmonkey> Find a way.
<defendguin> anyone know a little bit about usplash?
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<d4rkmonkey> bot is eating just to make me feel hungrier
<nosrednaekim> SEE!
<defendguin> is anyone else having a problem with usplash image not making it all the way through boot
<DanaG> I have a GeForce Go 7600.  Aren't those quite very common?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> I have one.
<DShepherd> DanaG, i have one too
<DanaG> I find it funny that NVIDIA calls PCI Express "PCI-X".  It's just plain WRONG!
<DanaG> PCIe != PCI-X.
<nosrednaekim> DanaG: my brother has one and my friend does to... got he for like $25
<DanaG> Oh, you mean the desktop card.  Well, hopefully the 3D functions have no differences there.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, why is the "Plugin Finder" missing in Azureus?
<DanaG> And "Restart Azureus".
<nosrednaekim> ah... missed the "go"
<DanaG> WTF?  Home, End, and Del are all broken.
<DanaG> Oh, and down-arrow is now enter.
<DanaG> Up is Katakana.
<DanaG> Left is Henkan_Mode
<DanaG> Right is Muhenkan.
<DanaG> Okay, so "Evdev-managed Keyboard" is broken.
<nosrednaekim> haha
<DanaG> Okay, so something is grabbing the delete key, but I can't tell what.
<nosrednaekim> I have control of myself now, DanaG, you no longer can torture me with monkeys! -- HAL
<DanaG> Huh?
<nosrednaekim> ever seen 2001 space odyssey?
<DanaG> Yeah, or at least I've read the book.  I don't remember that quote.
<nosrednaekim> its the theme.. a computer becomes self relient, makes a mistake and tried to conver up its mistake.
<DanaG> Oh, and my Firefox is all jiggly.  Tabs wiggle up and down as they load, and the search and address bars have parts move up and down when typing.
<slavik> anyone try gutsy on a laptop?
<slavik> for a 200M, should I use ati driver or fglrx?
<d4rkmonkey> I dunno?
<d4rkmonkey> I have gutsy running on my laptop
<d4rkmonkey> it runs fine
<slavik> d4rkmonkey: what video card on it?
<RAOF> slavik: Fglrx.  There's no 3d with the free driver yet.
<d4rkmonkey> slavik, I'm not sure what the card itself is called, it has some weird name, but the chipset is Intel GM 965 I believ
<slavik> RAOF: my x800 and x300 get accelaration (well, that';s what glxinfo says), but beryl does crash as soon as I move a window
<slavik> d4rkmonkey: GMA950 :)
<RAOF> slavik: Then that's a beryl problem.
<slavik> intel != amd/ati
<slavik> RAOF: I was using it with the ati driver
<RAOF> Your 200M, however, won't get 3d with the free drivers.
<slavik> k
<RAOF> slavik: Also, why beryl?  Gutsy comes out of the box with Compiz fusion, which is better.
<slavik> but fglrx doesn't have aiglx, right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Well, kinda.
<slavik> RAOF: beryl is on feisty :P
<Instabin> what is libtoolize?
<slavik> kinda?
<Instabin> and where do i get it
<RAOF> slavik: Then why are you asking this in #ubuntu+1? :P
<slavik> because I am installing gutsy right now
<RAOF> Ah.
<slavik> that was "past experience"
<slavik> so, I need a "stuff changelog"
* slavik hates amd
<d4rkmonkey> wheres the release schedule for gutsy found?
<RAOF> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RAOF> No, that's not it.
<RAOF> Eh.
<d4rkmonkey> yeah I did that before when I was looking for it
<slavik> RAOF: so, gutsy won't be fair about scheduling tasks?
<RAOF> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<slavik> RAOF: I also hear that gutsy has devicescape :), that true?
<khoa> since upgrading to 7.10, i'm getting no TLS/SSL support in pidgin... any ideas?
<d4rkmonkey> khoa, uhh theres some packages, but I forget what they're called
<d4rkmonkey> khoa, did you install pidgin yourself in feisty?
<RAOF> slavik: If by that you mean "will not use the new, relatively untested core kernel component called CFS", then yes :)
<khoa> yeah
<burner_> anyone know where I can get a .deb of miro for gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> khoa, uninstall that one, and install from gutsy repos. That should fix everything I think
<RAOF> burner_: In Universe Real Soon Now(tm)
<khoa> d4rkmonkey: ok thanks, i'll try that right now
<slavik> !miro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> :(
<RAOF> burner_: And I wouldn't trust one of their builds to work :(
* burner_ wishes real soon were yesterday ;)
<slavik> RAOF: but gutsy is in development anyway
<burner_> they don't build it for gutsy
<burner_> only feisty... libboost problems with using their feisty pack with gutsy
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> I should build a miro package this evening.
* RAOF wishes Debian didn't have a broken libboost-python, so he could just merge a debian version.
<burner_> you'd be my hero
<burner_> i really miss the content on miro
<d4rkmonkey> whats miro?
<RAOF> You do know there's a working democracyplayer in the repos, right?
<burner_> d4rkmonkey: www.getmiro.com
<RAOF> And that miro is just a minor version bump over democracy?
<burner_> i did not
<RAOF> Miro is 0.9.8, democracy is 0.9.6(.5, I think)
* burner_ remembers holding out for miro due to new artwork ;)  
<RAOF> Install democracy now, get a free upgrade to Miro when I finish packaging it!
<slavik> what's miro for?
<RAOF> It's a vodcast viewer thingy.
<RAOF> RSS feed with video.
<RAOF> For Channel Frederator!
<Instabin> RAOF: going to bed will check on your build for the nvidia driver tomorrow
<RAOF> K.
<RAOF> Maybe by then all the langpacks will have built and my job can get a look in :)
<Marco> I'm getting a really really weird bug in gutsy
<khoa> d4rkmonkey: still not working properly, googletalk and msn are throwing SSL errors
<Marco> Sub-menus of context menus
<Marco> don't work
<Marco> the sub-menus display
<Marco> but clicking the items closes the menu, but does nothing
<d4rkmonkey> khoa, theres some packages but I'm not sure what they're called
<khoa> hmm
<Marco> has anyone else experienced this
<RAOF> Works for me.
<DanaG> Hmm, I must say, this site has the best blue+orange theme I've ever seen.  http://www.wiebetech.com/home2.php
<Marco> RAOF, for seem reason it works if I right click the entries
<RAOF> Marco: Any program in particular?  Gnome-terminal worked for me.
<Marco> all
<khoa> d4rk: yeah i guess this has gotten pretty screwed up... google doesn't have much advice for me either
<Marco> besides the task bar
<Marco> the taskbar works fine
<RAOF> Marco: Are you using Compiz?
<Marco> RAOF, I first noticed it in compiz
<Marco> happens in metacity too
<Marco> understand that it's only submenus,
<RAOF> Hm.  What can I say?  Works for me :/
<khoa> has anyone else had problems with Pidgin (particularly TLS/SSL support) in 7.10?
<Marco> I'm gonna submit the bug
<RAOF> khoa: No, works for me.
<Marco> how can I start gnome without compiz?
<RAOF> Um... by disabling desktop effects?
<Marco> I wanna see if it's caused by some random compiz setting
<Marco> RAOF, where?
<Marco> >_>
<RAOF> Marco: Sys->Pref->Appearance->Desktop Effects
<RAOF> Marco: Are you running compiz with --loose-binding?
<Marco> no
<Marco> why?
<RAOF> Marco: Because that could be causing your problems :)
<Marco> using it or not using it?
<RAOF> Marco: Using it.  It's broken, and only ever works by accident.
<Marco> unless that's the default, I've never used it
<RAOF> Ok.  It's not default.
<Marco> whenever I start compiz manually, I just run "compiz"
<Marco> brb
<Marco> gonna start gnome without compiz
<Marco> the problem persists
<Marco> reporting the bug now
<RAOF> Good plan
<Marco> what package should I report it in?
<RAOF> *Maybe* gtk?
<Marco> hmm, that's probably right
<Marco> seeing as it happens in xchat too
<RAOF> If it's doing it for all apps.
<Marco> (quickly checks kde apps)
<Marco> ugh, I've non installed
<RAOF> :)  That's not an ugh :)
<Marco> heh
<Marco> good point
<d4rkmonkey> what will uninstalling ubuntu-desktop do?
<Marco> d4rkmonkey, depends how you uninstall
<d4rkmonkey> Marco, with apt-get
<Marco> nothing will happen
<Marco> the package will be gone
<Marco> but nothing will change
<Marco> though if applications are added to the default install by making ubuntu-desktop dependent on them
<d4rkmonkey> what does that package do though?
<Marco> it's just a meta-package
<Marco> that depends on gnome and friends
<Marco> openoffice
<Marco> and some others
<d4rkmonkey> oh ok
<Marco> new packages are added to the default install
<Marco> by making ubuntu-desktop require them
<Marco> :)
<d4rkmonkey> hmm is there an easy way to uninstall then reinstall compiz-fusion?
<Marco> you wanna purge the config?
<d4rkmonkey> uhhh I dunno?
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Marco> what's wrong?
<d4rkmonkey> whenever I enable it
<d4rkmonkey> it tells me that its disabled
<d4rkmonkey> though I can clearly see its enabled
<d4rkmonkey> and its always disabled when i start up
<Marco> has it worked before?
<d4rkmonkey> not really
<d4rkmonkey> it works, it just disables itself
<d4rkmonkey> and its really annoying
<aslan> hello has anyone here gotten compiz-fusion 0.5.2 working ?
<Marco> RAOF, in case you're interested, I just submitted the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/132372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132372 in gtk+2.0 "Submenus of context (right-click) menus don't work" [Undecided,New] 
<DanaG> Is there a nice easy way to get certain commands to be run at shutdown?
<DanaG> By "easy", I mean, as easy as /etc/rc.local is for boot.
<RAOF>  /etc/rc.local :)
<DanaG> That doesn't do at shutdown.
<DanaG> er, s/do/run/
<RAOF> Should do.
<RAOF> I think.
<RAOF> Or maybe not.
<RAOF> Anyway, you could symlink something to the appropriate rc directory.
<DanaG> I just want to run "sudo killall -INT FAH500-Console.exe"
<Marco> DanaG, rc.local runs at the END of any multiuser runlevel
<Marco> that would happen right before a shutdown
<DanaG> (running Folding@home under Wine, so I can share workunits with Windows.)
<Marco> DanaG, or, figure out what runlevel shutdown is (I always forget)
<Marco> and put a script in /etc/rc6.d/
<Marco> replacing 6 with whatever the run level is
<RAOF> I think it actualy *is* 6 :)
<Marco> do it for reboot and shutdown runlevels
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> But what's the deal with S and K?
<Marco> no clue
<RAOF> They change what gets sent to the script.
<Marco> I'm no expert
<RAOF> S == start, K == stop.
<RAOF> Since you don't care either way... :)
<Marco> so you'd make a new script, K99stopfold inside /etc/rc6.d/
<Marco> (don't use 99, I'm not sure what the numbering is)
<Marco> it may be seconds
<Marco> or milliseconds
<Marco> I dunno
<DanaG> I could also make an /etc/init.d/folding@home
<DanaG> (yay, 'at' symbol in file name.)
<Marco> that'd be fancier
<DanaG> That reminds me of a prank you could do: make a file with an annoying name on somebody's Windows desktop, with characters invalid for Windows filenames.
<Marco> what does that do?
<DanaG> Makes it undeletable in Windows.
<RAOF> Makes an undeletable file, of course :)
<RAOF> Marco: Actually, it's the ordering.  00->01->...->99
<Marco> oh, ok
<DanaG> Can/t play video under compiz.  :(
<DanaG> At least, not without dropping frames like crazy.
<Marco> tried the video playback plugin?
<Marco> apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Marco> then start it System->prefs->compizconfig...
<Marco> and enable it
<RAOF> ...and watch as it does nothing.
<Marco> :/
<RAOF> Sadly, nothing uses the interface provided by the Video plugin.
<Marco> oh, nice
<Marco> :(
<RAOF> Except a patched mplayer.
<DanaG> Dang.  I always use kaffeine, with xine.
<DanaG> Argh, how do I make windows not steal focus in Metaacity?
<DanaG> If window X is in front and focused, and window Y wants focus, then it gets it and jumps to the front.
<jdt> hi, has anyone experienced constant crashing of web browsers (firefox, konquerer and opera) in k/ubuntu?
<DanaG> Then if I click X again, it gets focus and stays in the back!
<DanaG> I have to click Y and then X yet again for it to work.
<DanaG> aRGH, how the heck do you install icon themes now?
<DanaG> nevermind, you have to use the Install button in the parent dialog.
<DanaG> Oh, and what can you do with the TrouSers TCS daemon?
<RAOF> That's awesome.
* RAOF doesn't know, obviously
<DanaG> Note that that has to do with the "OMG EVIL!!!" (as many people say)  TPM chip.
<DanaG> I'm just curious what it can be used for.
<RAOF> Oooh, cool.  Hardware crypto can be fun.
<DanaG> Actually, I've heard that it's not hardware crypto, just hardware key storage.
<DanaG> i.e. it doesn't accelerate encryption, but it does give you keys in some way.
<DanaG> http://trousers.sourceforge.net/
<ameyer> eww, treacherouss computing
<ameyer> a M$ plot to kill (!winblows)
<DanaG> Not if I'm using it with Linux.
<DanaG> And any Vista issues are moot for me, since I have deleted that partition.
<ameyer> when TC is used to make your computer refuse to run software that isn't signed by Microsoft...
<DanaG> In fact, Vista was so broken that the only way to fix it was to boot the install CD and nuke it from orbit.  Instead, I just nuked it and made an ext3 partition.
<DanaG> I'll now only use XP and Gutsy.
<ameyer> it's  unlikely they could do that without a BIOS update though
<ameyer> and nobody ever updates their BIOS
<ameyer> well, without a BIOS "upgrade" on current hardware
<masterloki> i having a problem with my printer can't print any thing in open office
<masterloki> and what would happen if I delete one of my root bin files
<DanaG> Oh, and I _can_ turn off the TPM chip in the BIOS.
<DanaG> If I can't do anything useful, I might as well remove the daemon.
<ameyer> I don't know that you can do anything useful with trousers
<DanaG> Besides wearing them.
<DanaG> (sorry, I couldn't resist the joke.)
<ameyer> heh
<DanaG> Odd: the first time the volume OSD appears after a switch from metacity to compiz (or vice versa), gnome-settings-daemon crashes.
<DanaG> it restarts just fine, but it's still a bit annoying.
<RAOF> That seems likely to be a corner case no one has thought of.  Bug filed?
<DanaG> Hmm, I think I'll look for one, and file one if necessary, tomorrow.
<DanaG> Right now, I'm going to go to bed.
<DanaG> Midnight, pacific time.
<DanaG> And perhaps I should also file one on the broken delete key.
<masterloki> I am have a problem with my printer can anyone help me out
<masterloki> everything is installed  hpjls but when i try to print in openoffice it will not print i just do understand what is going on
<masterloki> don't
<masterloki> hplip see my printer
<masterloki> when i try to print a test page I get stopped: job stopped
<masterloki> how can I veiw what is going on with my printer in a termial
<masterloki> can anyone help out
<jeffwheeler> It seems Tribe 4 livecd is trying to constantly access the cd; is this normal?
<masterloki> Thank for the help I think I found out what was wrong
<ryo> Oh hey wow, that one guy who pirates movies is on
<ryo> anyways, for some reason it won't let me connect to wired internet.
<ryo> I have a feeling it's a hardware detection problem, considering the LAN card is listed as having "unknown purpose".
<ryo> well it looks like no ones on, so I'll just give my specs so you guys all know this is a bug.
<ryo> The LAN card that doesn't work is an RTL-8139 Integrated.  I'm going to install a PCI one for now.
<ryo> Okay, nevermind earlier, appearently all wired networking is broken under Gutsy.  This REALLY needs to get fixed.
<ryo> Anyone know of any solutions?
<ryo> Because this is annoying the hell out of me...
<Hobbsee> ryo: define "broken"
<Hobbsee> ryo: i dont expect it's broken for anything like everyone
<ryo> It's grayed out, when I remove wireless devices it doesn't work, and overall, nothing about it actually works.
<Hobbsee> so nm-applet
<ryo> Well it doesn't allow me to use it as a whole.
<ryo> I've played around with it in every way I can think of and no luck.
<Hobbsee> does it work if you kill NetworkManager, and use dhclient?
<ryo> Let me try.
<ryo> By network manager, you mean Nm-applet, correct?
<Hobbsee> no, NetworkManager, the daemon.
<ryo> okay, it looks like this is deeper rooted, because neither of those are on my process list...
<Xemanth> ryo: define brtoke?
<Xemanth> broken*
<ryo> Wired network doesn't initiate.
<ryo> period.
<Xemanth> i'm using gutsy and wireless and wireless works perfectly :)
<ryo> Well yes the wireless works beautifully
<Hobbsee> ryo: it may be the mangler, it may be your connection.
<ryo> I'm on my neighbors unencrypted wirelss
<Hobbsee> ryo: use sudo killall NetworkManager to kill the mangler, then try
<ryo> but I'd prefer to be on my own
<ryo> Hobbsee: working on it.
* Hobbsee notes it's always helpful to not start by telling people that something REALLY NEEDS fixing, when they havent debugged it at all.
<Hobbsee> unless you're into wand waving, of course
<ryo> Sorry, it's just this bug is annoying.
<ryo> dhclient didn't get any DHCP offers.
<ryo> and yes, I've tried debugging it.
<ryo> and nothing I've tried has worked at all.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  so it's not a problem with the mangler.
<Hobbsee> that's interesting.
<Hobbsee> presumably you tried sudo ifdown $interface && sudo ifup $interface && sudo dhclient $interface?
<ryo> So please don't insult me for the fact that I'm stuck with using a wireless connection that doesn't even belong to me because you don't believe a bug could exist.
<Hobbsee> oh, i know it could exist - no question
<Hobbsee> but for looking at *where* - absolutely no idea, until you'd tried a bit.
<ryo> I've been finding that the problem is with the DHCP system.
<Hobbsee> and so saying that it NEEDS FIXING, with no indication of what, or where, isnt helpful
<Hobbsee> do you usually have problems/
<ryo> No, I had none on Feisty.
<Hobbsee> and it's never worked on gutsy?
<ryo> I've never gotten a successful wired connection on gutsy, no.
<Hobbsee> hm.
<Hobbsee> !info dhclient
<ubotu> Package dhclient does not exist in gutsy
<ryo> that might explain it.
<Hobbsee> no, it appears the package doesnt exist under that name
<ryo> what's the name it appears as?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ search dhclient
<Hobbsee> dhcdbd - D-Bus interface to the ISC DHCP client
<Hobbsee> runit-services - a UNIX init scheme with service supervision (services)
<Eq|work> dhclient doesn't have its own package afaik
<Eq|work> ryo : try dhcp3-client
<Eq|work> !info dhcp3-client
<ubotu> dhcp3-client: DHCP client. In component main, is important. Version 3.0.5-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 215 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Eq|work> that's got dhclient in it.
<pvandewyngaerde> google search field is broken here
<pvandewyngaerde> in firefiox
* Hobbsee looks at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3
<Eq|work> some of those are bugs only by semantics.
<Eq|work> imo
<jscinoz> Hey everyone
<jscinoz> Is it just me or is the latest Gutsy beta dvd iso too large?
<Hobbsee> jscinoz: it' soversized, yes
<jscinoz> anything i can do aside from downloading the cd image?
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: i suspect they need someone to go thru them, yes.
<jscinoz> like cut out some files?
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : yeah, i suspect so..
<Eq|work> jscinoz : possibly, with an iso editor, but probably not a good idea.
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont get it, my / is full   /dev/sda2              15G   14G     0 100% /
<Eq|work> what about that is hard to understand?
<pvandewyngaerde> i just moved 5 GiB
<Eq|work> it probably wasn't directly on /
<pvandewyngaerde> omg, my .xsession-errors is  growing
<jscinoz> gah oh well, words cannot describe my hatred for vista so im going to go blow my bandwidth limit on the normal gutsy cd
<Eq|work> jscinoz : yes, vista is shite
<Eq|work> before you do that though
<Eq|work> what gfx do you have?
<Eq|work> (if you have an intel 965 based board with integrated gfx, gutsy tribe4 doesn't install from normal.. you have to use alternate, text mode. or server.
<jscinoz> Nvidia 8400M GS
<Eq|work> ok, you should be fine then
<jscinoz> this is a shiny new XPS m1330 :) from what i've read, feisty doesnt like santa rosa
<jscinoz> so im going with gutsy beta :)
<Hobbsee> jscinoz: gutsy's an alpha, not a beta.  </pedant>
<jscinoz> Can wait to be back on good ole Ubuntu, in the 3 days i've had this laptop vista has BSOD'd twice, and corrupted its boot files once :)
<jscinoz> Oh well Alpha Ubuntu > Vista by a long way
<Eq|work> jscinoz : yes. and surely you mean fista :P
<Eq|work> pvandewyngaerde : what are you seeing in .xsession-errors ?
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: 965 with integrated gfx hey?
* Hobbsee thought that worked
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : didn't for me..
<Eq|work> got a dell latitude d630
<Eq|work> neither tribe3 nor 4 would install off the normal cd
<Eq|work> i got dumped back to busybox
<pvandewyngaerde> Eq|work:  i once enabled kio_http_debug: and forgot to turn it off, it floodfills my disk faster than i can erase it
<Eq|work> oh, and if i did the normal install with the alt cd, i got major graphical corruption after package install (before bootloader), resulting in the machine being unusable until i reset it..
<Eq|work> had to use alternate command line only install, then install ubuntu-desktop
<Eq|work> things don't feel right :P
<Eq|work> pvandewyngaerde : what's generating the traffic? X itself, or anything you're using http in?
<pvandewyngaerde> im surfing
<pvandewyngaerde> a lot
<Eq|work> well, kill your surfing, erase the log, and turn off that thing?
* Eq|work tries to find where to add virtual desktops.. gah.
<Eq|work> it's being difficult :P
<Eq|work> not to mention very different from my debian/sid install..
<pvandewyngaerde> oops. it the xsession error log for my kde4 user   KMessageFilePipe::exec:: Cookie error...transmission failure...serious problem...
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: probably the compiz manager
<Eq|work> pvandewyngaerde : that could be due to the disk space thing..
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : then where would i change it?
<Eq|work> i do kinda need/want more than a single desktop
<Eq|work> but the normal method of specifying the number in the switcher ain't valid..
<pvandewyngaerde> back nomal now /dev/sda2              15G  8,3G  5,6G  60% /
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: in the compiz manager config thingy.  it uses viewports, not virtual desktops
<jscinoz> gah this is going to be such a bitch... i wish dell put some of their partitions in an extended >_<
* Eq|work hasn't seen any compiz manager config thing int he menus..
<Eq|work> jscinoz : why keep the dell partition?
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: unsure if you need to install the relevant package
* Hobbsee runs kde
<RAOF> Eq|work: You'd be after compizconfig-settings-manager, it's not installed by default
<Eq|work> ah.
<Eq|work> that seems.. silly
<Eq|work> seems like a fairly basic thing to require
<RAOF> Eeeh, that settings manager is insane.
<Eq|work> ah
<Eq|work> shouldn't gnome-compiz-manager handle it?
<Eq|work> (though it seems that it doesn't work..)
<RAOF> Yeah.  It doesn't.
<Hobbsee> depends how much of compiz you want to provide, i guess.
<Hobbsee> ti's all experimental anyway
<RAOF> Actually... Gnome-compiz-manager *might* work.
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : yeah, but it's also been in ubuntu for some time..
<RAOF> Bits of it, at least.
<Eq|work> RAOF : afaict, it added a GL Desktop icon to my menus.. and does bugger-all
<Eq|work> ooh
<Eq|work> it has a missing dependancy
* Hobbsee waits to see how corrupted this cd is
<RAOF> Yeah, pretty much.  The config has changed too much.
<Eq|work> having installed a few other things, it's working now.
<Eq|work> it wasn't actually starting before
<Eq|work> just sat there for a while
* Hobbsee quietly wtf's.
<RAOF> Oh.  Cool!
<Hobbsee> so, this cd buggers up in my car, yet works fine here.
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : audio?
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: yeah
<Eq|work> ok, not entirely working..
<Eq|work> a lot of car cd players are very intolerant
<Eq|work> hrm.. i can't seem to get the shutdown dialog up..
<Eq|work> yay!
<Eq|work> :P
<Eq|work> next thing i need to do is get sound working, and see about reducing the font sizes in the login screen..
<Hobbsee> and amarok wont play cds from konq.  weird.
<Eq|work> it doesn't seem to like 1440x900.. :P
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : is it an original, or a copy?
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger.  it apperas that i need 2 cd drives
<Hobbsee> it's an original
<Eq|work> well, for reference, car cd players can destroy cd's.. they tend to scratch them badly, and overheat them to an extreme
<Eq|work> so far better to copy it and play that in the car :)
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: well, i do have a .ogg format on my hard drive - have had for ages :)
<Eq|work> pff
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: it's jus tthe fact tah tnow my car cd player *has* killed my cd, and so i wish for a working cd :P
* Eq|work uses .flac :D
* pvandewyngaerde to
* Hobbsee needs better computer speakers for it to matter :P
<pvandewyngaerde> .flac rules
<Eq|work> i'm pretty happy with the set of speakers i have.
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, my only options here are the ones out the side of the computer (crap), or the ones which the power cable is held in with duct tape (less crap, but still crap)
<Eq|work> heh.. i've turned on the cube thing, only it's gotten massively confused, set the switcher to show the various viewports and gets them in the wrong order.. :P
<Eq|work> though only when i use the kb
<Eq|work> weird
<Eq|work> and the gnome thing works.. as long as you try and start it twice.
<rikai> are there any plans to include fusion-icon(for compiz fusion) in gutsy?
<mikkael> uhm somebody got the link to the MOTU site, where new packages are listed ?
<Instabin|work> When im at work i miss my gusty with compiz
<Instabin|work> I hate running gusty in a VM
<Eq|work> argh
<Eq|work> if i use win+r gutsy is zooming to whatever window is active.. :-/
<Eq|work> but it doesn't seem to be in the gnome kb shortcut list.
<Pici> Eq|work: Maybe its in ccsm
<Eq|work> yeah
<Eq|work> just seeing something that looks rather like it may be
<Eq|work> yep
* Eq|work turns off the accessibility shite
<Eq|work> ok, that's that sorted.. only now my rotation doesn't seem to be working from the mouse.. gah
<Pici> I personally think that ccsm needs to be made more user friendly
<Eq|work> it's not as bad as it could be
<Eq|work> not by a long shot
<stdin> at least you don't have to edit an XML file
<Pici> I just dont think that it could use some tooltips explaining with a bit more detail what each option does.
<RAOF> Pici: It's really not intended to be friendly.  It's intended to be comprehensive.
<RAOF> Someone will write a settings manager for humans to use at some point, and we'll include that :)
<Pici> Okay :)
<Eq|work> RAOF : yeah, but it's been designed in such a way that it wouldn't be difficult to make it more usable..
<Eq|work> at least in terms of the gui :P
<Instabin|work> Im try to set ubuntu up as a network client how do i get it to automaticly mount network shares for each user like windows would map drives..
<RAOF> Eq|work: Errr.  Maybe.
<Eq|work> unrelated to that.. best way to get the synaptics touchpad util to actually reconfigure the touchpad, rather than the 'nipple' ?
<Ng> is there a correct way to stop udev from renaming my network interfaces?
<Eq|work> renaming how?
<Eq|work> it should be static once you've booted once.
<Ng> Eq|work: nope, udev has a new persistent net alias generator
<Instabin|work> RAOF: do you ever sleep?!?!
<Ng> but I do all kinds of things with my network interfaces and I don't want it to think they are new ones
<Ng> (e.g. my wireless iface is now eth1_rename because I changed its MAC address)
<Hobbsee> Instabin|work: he's australian
<Instabin|work> Hobbsee: what does that mean?
<Hobbsee> ....
<Instabin|work> other than hes on the bottom of the globe
<Hobbsee> it means he lives in australia
<Instabin|work> lol
<Eq|work> Ng : ah, right. you're doing stuff that bypasses the new useful stuff.
<Instabin|work> Hobbsee I know
<ameyer> Instabin|work: that he's in a significantly different time zone than most people in here
<Ng> Eq|work: yes. it's a neat hack I use - if I set my wired and wireless MAC addresses to be the same, then I can plug/unplug my cable without fear of losing network connections. If there's a more correct way to do that, I'm all ears :)
<Hobbsee> Instabin|work: timezones.
<ameyer> s/he/she/?
<Hobbsee> no, RAOF is definetly male
<ameyer> ok, then he
<Instabin|work> Hobbsee: I was on here last night talkin to RAOF till about 1:00
<Hobbsee> Instabin|work: 1:00 in local time is useless.
<Instabin|work> Blah blah blah Off topick....
<Instabin|work> IM in US Eastern
<Hobbsee> as is "morning"  "afternoon"  "evening"  "today"  "tomorrow", etc.
<Instabin|work> its 8:02
<Instabin|work> am
<Hobbsee> put it in UTC - you're not the only part of the world.
<Pici> Good timezone-specific-greeting!!
<Instabin|work> +5 hrs to it
<ameyer> umm, probably +4
<RAOF> Instabin|work: But it wasn't 1:00am for me :)
<Eq|work> Instabin|work : what you have to remember is that the world does NOT revolve around .US
<Instabin|work> RAOF I had to get up at 5:00 for work
<Instabin|work> lol
<Eq|work> atm it's what, 2-3 am for you RAOF ?
<Eq|work> maybe a bit later
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: 10pm local
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: indeed!
<Eq|work> ah cool, not quite as late as i thought then :P
<Instabin|work> ameyer: Estern Time us & canada is - 5 gtm so it would be +5 to get utc right?
<Eq|work> Instabin|work : what city?
<ameyer> umm, +4 right now, due to DST
* Hobbsee suggests Instabin|work bookmark www.timeanddate.com
<ameyer> is it @now?
<ameyer> @now UTC
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 14 2007, 12:06:04 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Server Team meeting in 2 hours 53 minutes
<Hobbsee> there's a neat app in kde - kclock, that sits in the kicker, and shows the current time at any timezones you ask it for
<Instabin|work> EQ|work: harrisburg, pa
<Instabin|work> well an hour south of there
<Instabin|work> small country town
<Hobbsee> lifesaver for aussies, particularly as the times greatly change every 6 months or so
<ameyer> "greatly change"?
<Instabin|work> country I mean im surounded by farms and a moutain
<Hobbsee> ameyer: by about 2 hours each way, although not all countries
<Eq|work> ok, how about a major city :P
<Instabin|work> Harrisburg, is a major city
<Instabin|work> its the state capatiol
<ameyer> Hobbsee: you australian or something?
<Eq|work> ok, you're GMT-5
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: you *do* realise that the majority of people, at least development-wise, are in europe?
<Eq|work> GMT is _PRESENTLY_ UTC+1
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : yes.
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: so the aussies and US people, etc, have to convert to them
<w00t> Hobbsee: re ;p.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: i am, yeah
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : i'm in .uk
<Instabin|work> Eq|work: I allready said i was -5 gtm
<Eq|work> i know quite a few folk in .au :P
<w00t> Hobbsee: hmm. where in .au are you?
<Hobbsee> oh meh, i meant that to Instabin|work
<Hobbsee> w00t: sydney
<Eq|work> heh
* w00t lived on the east coast formerly
<w00t> .. and sydney for 6 months
<Instabin|work> hobbsee: Nope did not realize that
<ameyer> Instabin|work: state capital != major city
<Instabin|work> ameyer: what?
<ameyer> Springfield, Illinois is in the middle of f***ing nowhere
<ameyer> Instabin|work: you were insisting Harrisburg was a major city because it's the state capital
<Instabin|work> ameyer: our biggest cities in pa is phily, pitt, and harrisburg
<ameyer> meh
<Eq|work> and harrisburg is the only one of those i've never heard of
<Eq|work> i suspect i'm not alone there
<ameyer> heh, 4 of the 5 biggest cities in Illinois are in the Chicago area
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of a fair few of the US cities.
<ameyer> Chicago, Aurora, Naperville, and Joliet are, Rockford isn't
<Hobbsee> but then again, i have heard of the US, which is better than the other way around.
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : can you identify your country on a globe?
<ameyer> unless you subscribe to the news media definition of "chicago area"
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: yes
<Hobbsee> it's fairly distinct, see...
<Instabin|work> General Question: What do you like best? Aptitude or apt-get
<Hobbsee> apt
<Hobbsee> it's clearer, etc
<Hobbsee> although i tend to use both, within aliases
<w00t> I'm having a few problems with gutsy, one being that tracker isn't appearing in deskbar preferences - though tracker, libdeskbar-tracker and of course deskbar are installed. Is there some way I can track down what's going wrong? :)
<Eq|work> Instabin|work : apt-get.
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : dunno about now, but 15-20 years ago most americans thought russia was the USA.
<Pici> Instabin|work: I prefer aptitude
<Hobbsee> Eq|work: that's americans for you...
<Eq|work> Hobbsee : indeed
<Pici> Lets not generalize here...
<Eq|work> Pici : we're not saying it's ALL americans
<Hobbsee> Pici: the general american population, though... :P
<Eq|work> dammit.. win+r and win+c are being blocked by something.. fairly sure it's compiz.. gah!
* Instabin|work will be back have to go fix a printer
<Instabin|work> Anyone here remember when redhat or mandrake use enlightenment?
<hylje> no
<genii> Yes. I had it on RH 5.2
<Instabin|work> genii: so did i but i couldnt remember what version it was... I'll have to see if i still have the cd..
<genii> I think mandrake had it til 7.3 or so as well
<Instabin|work> back then it was just a window manager
<genii> Yes, there were several on that dist installed by default...fvwm,kde,enlightenment,blackbox
<w00t> I don't suppose anyone replied to me earlier? I had a forced restart.
<Pici> I dont believe so.
<w00t> :-(
<Pici> I'd help, but I dont know anything about tracker :/
<shirish> hey guys, what's up?
<Hobbsee> the sky
<Hobbsee> rain
<Hobbsee> LIGHTNING BOLTS!!!
<shirish> Hobbsee: nice weather report ;)
<Hobbsee> shirish: :)
* Hobbsee runs from the ZOMG LIGHTNING BOLTS.
<Pici> Hobbsee is hyper today.
<shirish> Pici: that I can see although good for her
<Pici> Indeed :)
<shirish> guys can somebody look up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/EnhancedBash
<Hobbsee> hehe
<shirish> there are some things given so that people can have more color in their life in bash
<shirish> I made some changes to the .bashrc, but I wanted to run it through you people
<w00t_> ack.
<w00t_> Pici: sorry about that.
<w00t_> I got rebooted.
<w00t_> anyway. I don't know enough about it either I feel. nautilus integration works, though, which makes me happy.
<shirish> guys, take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33688/
<Eq|work> hrm.. what's the best keyring thing to use in gnome? need an ssh-agent thingy..
<shirish> Pici: Hobbsee: commented from line 28 to line 36, and uncommented line 39, is this good enough
<shirish> Eq|work: there is something called seahorse, maybe you want to try that, its supposed to be much more easier to do stuff with that.
<shirish> ubotu seahorse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eq|work> ahar.. the description needs altering
<shirish> p   seahorse                                        - A Gnome front end for GnuPG
<Eq|work> yeah.. if you do apt-cache show seahorse, it does mention much more than just gpg
<Eq|work> it also doesn't seem to depend on gpg
<Eq|work> or maybe it does.. already had that installed
<shirish> Eq|work: do an aptitude show seahorse, that shows the depends as well as recommends needed.
* Eq|work loathes aptitude
<Eq|work> apt-cache show does it as well
<Eq|work> i just didn't read that far
<shirish> bbiaf, will see if whatever I did in bash does improve stuff or screws up bash
* Eq|work has a nagging feeling seahorse isn't going to quite manage
<Eq|work> especially as i use konsole for terminal, but gnome overall..
<shirish> bah, I did the change & the change is good, but the colors suck in terminal
<Eq|work> lol
<w00t_> Eq|work: i'm curious, why konsole? :p
<Eq|work> because it does decent tabbing
<w00t_> hm
<Eq|work> gnome-multi-terminal does not
<w00t_> i've never noticed much wrong with gnome-terminal
<Eq|work> if you can't change tabs in both directions with the kb, it's useless.
<w00t_> aha. can't say I need that often
<w00t_> though
<w00t_> I apparantly have keyboard shortcuts for both directions
<shirish> w00t_: have you tried out fish, you use fish as a noob & you'll never want to work with gnome-terminal again.
<Eq|work> i could never get that working
<w00t_> can't say I have :)
<w00t_> though really I don't do a lot of work in terminals so I'm okay as-is
<shirish> Eq|work: you couldn't get fish working, why?
<w00t_> in fact, the only time I (usually) use tabs is when I'm testing a compile on multiple machines at once
<shirish> w00t_: I do tabbing also in most of the terminals, CTRL+ALT+T gives new tab
<Eq|work> shirish : was referring to kb shortcuts in gnome-terminal
<Eq|work> also, i use kb shortcuts to start a variety of different shells within one konsole window :P
<shirish> Eq|work: did you mean tab completion
<Eq|work> no
<Eq|work> i mean changing the tabs of the terminal window
<Eq|work> how in the hell is seahorse supposed to import ssh keys? the documentation is nowhere to be found..
<shirish> Eq|work: you tried to see /usr/share/doc/seahorse to see if some documentation is there?
<Eq|work> nothing helpful
<Eq|work> copyright, changelog, and a readme saying to refer to the website or the included manual
<Eq|work> there's nothing on the website
<shirish> and there is no man/manual?
<Eq|work> and if there is a manual, i can't find it.
<Eq|work> nope
<Eq|work> that would be far too useful :)
<shirish> lol
<shirish> that means we need to file a bug about seahorse
<shirish> I remember there was some discussion of making seahorse to do quite a bit of stuff in ubuntu
<Eq|work> it has a whole heap of stuff in /usr/share/gnome/help, but it seems to just be a couple of xml files, heap of png's, and in multiple languages.
<Eq|work> that's it.
<Eq|work> afaik it won't import existing ssh keys
<Eq|work> which, tbh, is a bit pointless.
<shirish> damn, evolution went through an update, 30 MB of updates
<Eq|work> heh
<w00t_> hmm
<w00t_> I appear to have another problem, adjusting my master volume doesn't do crap
<Eq|work> that's 40megs of updates since a couple of hours ago.. sweet :P
<Eq|work> though i'll probably remove evolution.
<Instabin|work> What font is the ubuntu logo writen in
<sjoeboo> so, i figured i would raise this here first: yesterday/today, the "new" deskbar hit gutsy, theres a lot of complaining going on in launchpad/gnome bugzilla about the new ui, how buggy it is, how its a whole UI revamp days before a feature/UI freeze etc, but, that aside, there this problem: Tracker. TRacker by default in gutsy right? Well the new deskbar no longer integrates with tracker. anyone have any thoughts/input, idea where to bring this issue to,
<Toma-> Instabin|work: google "ubuntu font"
<Toma-> pretty easy tbh...
<iblicf> hello,,,eveyboday ^^
<iblicf> hello .:).. anybody knows some mirror site ,,i want to download gutsy-T4 ,,but i can't download it from the official "cdimage.ubuntu.com"
<shirish> iblicf: you can download the .torrent if needed.
<shirish> iblicf: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/gutsy-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<iblicf> shirish,  ...i know that ,but the torrent ,i have try it ever ,,faild at 98%
<shirish> iblicf: what do you mean failed at 98%?
<shirish> no seeders or something?
<iblicf> shirish, , :)
<shirish> ok hold on
<shirish> iblicf: did you try linuxtracker, they usually have stuff also
<iblicf> shirish,  at first ,i'ts seems no problem ,,but when it finished at 98% ,99% ,it stop
<shirish> iblicf: also at linuxtracker?
<shirish> iblicf: look at http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4454
<iblicf> shirish,  ? wha't u mean ? i have use linux /windows pt tools both to try to download
<iblicf> shirish, ,,..let me see
<shirish> iblicf: you could do it either way, download the .torrent file & let it check wherever it has downloaded the rest of the .iso (kinda recheck) and then download the rest. This is assuming the pieces distribution is the same as in the link given in cdimage.ubuntu.com
<shirish> another way, would be just to add the linuxtracker tracker details in the .torrent you have, either way unless the pieces are different it should be a 5 min. job
<shirish> sjoeboo: can you enlighten us a bit more about the tracker & deskbar stuff
<iblicf> yeh , it's strange so much , i have try somthing like you say ,,:) indead i have down it by the axel ,,, it's stoped at 90% or 95% ,
<iblicf> then i put the "temp file" ,,use some bt tools
<sjoeboo> shirish: yes, deskbar's UI changed, drastically within the last few days. I belive it was a SOC project to revamp the whole program, though the UI is obviously the easiest thing to notice
<iblicf> i use <transmission> bittorrent ,,,both no use to download the rest
<shirish> iblicf: haven't used transmission much, do all my torrenting through deluge & love it.
<iblicf> shirish,  hoho  ,, deluge don't work for me ,,,it just coredump
<shirish> iblicf: which one, the deluge.deb or the svn ones?
<iblicf> both , :(
<shirish> iblicf: that is truly sad :( for I never had any issues, you don't have an amd64 by any chance, do you?
<iblicf> shirish,  deluge is beautifull ,, i used it ever
<iblicf> no im not a 64bit arch
<shirish> I heard it had some issues on amd64, not everybody has it, but some do, maybe you can install the dbgsym file & do it
<iblicf> :) , no paitient yet ,, i will install my feisty and update to ....
<iblicf> anyway ,nice to talk to u
<shirish> iblicf: ah yes, I forget, you are on feisty still
<iblicf>  ^^ ,,does here a ...develope channel ?
<shirish> iblicf: there are specific developer channels, this is support channel for people who have issues with gutsy gibbon, the next release
<w00t> anyone here clued up on ALSA? :)
<iblicf> o ,, so i got the right place ,,hoho
<Eq|work> so..
<Pici> buttons
<Eq|work> who has a recommendation for an ssh key manager?
<Eq|work> ideally i want it to prompt me for the pw the first time i ssh, and add it to the agent..
<Eq|work> seriously debating just installing keychain
<Eq|work> i know it works :P
<andrew_> Okay, I've been trying to debug this, but no luck.  Wired connection= Down.
<Eq|work> :-*
<andrew_> The wired network system on Gutsy seems to have some issues that I just can't get around.
<Eq|work> gah
<Eq|work> must remember i don't have mouse-focusing on here.
<Eq|work> odd.. it's working fine for me
<Eq|work> what kind of issues?
<andrew_> This is the weirdest part, when I went into "Connection Problems" and try to configure it
<andrew_> it says this:  Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system.
<shirish> andrew_: lol
<andrew_> But when I use NM applet, it detects it fine, but for some reason, it grays it out, like it's disabled.
<Eq|work> the card definitely works?
<andrew_> Yes.  It worked on feisty.
<andrew_> I even tried using another PCI based card.  Still no luck.
<Eq|work> odd.
<shirish> andrew_: I remember reading some stuff about NM, but then NM has had loads of stuff
<andrew_> Well, hopefully this'll get fixed in an update, because I've had no luck at all fixing it.
<Eq|work> when you left click on the NM icon in the dockbar thingy, wired is ticked?
<andrew_> Wired is unclickable.  Grayed out.
<Eq|work> ah
<Eq|work> most unusual
<andrew_> Oh and I forgot one part of the error message when I try to configure it.
<andrew_> It says this before it:  The interface does not exist
<andrew_> Even though the interface most definitely exist.
<Eq|work> what happens if you do it from the commandline?
<Eq|work> do you have dhcp3-client installed btw?
<andrew_> Yes, I do.
<Eq|work> ifconfig -a shows the network card?
<andrew_> It shows it, but lists it twice.  One as just "eth0" and one as an Avahi version.
<andrew_> Which is probably part of the problem.
<andrew_> Also my "interfaces" document has an "eth2" listed, in spite of the fact that I have no eth2.
<stdin> if you get an avahi one, that normally means it couldn't get an IP address from DHCP
<virtuelv> hm. Anyone have redundant items in "Places" after upgrading?
<Instabin|work> The appearance preferences seems to be crashing alot when using svg as a wallpaper
<Eq|work> andrew_ : you have eth0, eth1 and an eth2 showing then?
<Eq|work> eth2 could be firewire or wifi..
<shirish> virtuelv: I have a .aptitude in Places, other than that nothing
<andrew_> You know now that you mention it, I do have redundant items in places, haha, wow.
<andrew_> eth1 is wifi
<Eq|work> eth2 is probably firewire then.
<virtuelv> how do I get rid of said redundant items?
<andrew_> I have a firewire port, but it's not plugged into my mobo.  and I have no idea how to get rid of said redundant items.
<andrew_> they never bugged me enough.
<Eq|work> if the firewire port is on the system, such as on a sound card, or it's a mobo one that you just haven't plugged the header into, linux 'll see it
<andrew_> well it's literally not plugged into the motherboard.  It's part of the case, and my motherboard could only support me plugging in either front side USB or front side Firewire.  I chose USB.
<Eq|work> right, that sounds like it's just the pin header you've not plugged in
<Eq|work> i should mention that usb & firewire aren't the same pinouts, though they're the same style of pinblock
<Instabin|work> andrew_: the firewire controler is what shows up not the port.
<Eq|work> exactly.
<andrew_> Ah.  So even having the potential to use firewire on my motherboard would show up?
<Instabin|work> Correct
<andrew_> that makes more sense.
<Instabin|work> andrew_: if you realy want to you probably go in to your bios and disable the controler
<Instabin|work> since your not using it...
<andrew_> My BIOS is by Compaq. It's not very flexible.
<Instabin|work> LOL
<andrew_> Yeah.  I hate compaq.
<Instabin|work> Im used to building my own...
<andrew_> I would if had any money
<andrew_> this thing is years and years old.  I've upgraded it so many times that it's lasted though.
<gesker> Anyone having trouble installing mount 2.13 on Gutsy?
<Instabin|work> andrew_: You can build a system for 500 bucks
<andrew_> yeah, but I have literally no money.  Only 17 and no license.  And if you're in the US, you pretty much can't get a job if you have no license.
<andrew_> by license I mean Drivers license.
<Instabin|work> andrew_: yep  I live in pa
<Instabin|work> the state...
<andrew_> But I'm working on it, and as soon as I get the chance, I'll probably get a job, and get a new computer first thing.
<shirish> andrew_: hear you, same here although yrs. older, but gone though tht patch, here a system is about 3-5 months of salary, a medium system though
<andrew_> also, just curious, how well do Wacom Tablets work on Linux?
<khoa> anyone having problems with Pigdin (specifically TLS/SSL support) in 7.10?
<w00t> ugh.
<w00t> as I was trying to say earlier.
<hylje> andrew_: i believe they work at least fine
<w00t> any ALSA-knowing people about?
<andrew_> awesomeness.  Also, I haven't had any problems with pidgin.  What issues are you having?
<w00t> pidgin works for me
<andrew_> It's practically half the reason to upgrade to gutsy in my opinion.  :P
<Instabin|work> shirish: wheres teh system
<Eq|work> hrm.. seahorse is running ssh-agent, but it doesn't seem to be intercepting my keys at all..
<khoa> andrew_: well it will not allow me to connect to googletalk or MSN, ... saying missing TLS/SSL libraries
<w00t> :-/
<andrew_> khoa:  I've had no issues connecting to either.  Did any errors occur during install?
<Eq|work> khoa : you got openssl installed?
<khoa> andrew_: nope it went smoothly
<andrew_> khoa:  Do you have any firewalls that might be blocking it?
<khoa> andrew_: no it worked fine pre-gutsy
<khoa> eq|: i'm checking
<khoa> eq: "openssl is already the newest version."
<Eq|work> check that the libs are installed
* Eq|work beats seahorse with a big stick
<khoa> hmm, Eq you don't know which libraries they are offhand do you? i have tried to walk through various pidgin installs, adding numerous other packages
<Eq|work> libssl* /
<virtuelv> nevermind the "Places" question. Nautilus bookmarks show up there, and sometime, Nautilus has added defaults
<andrew_> good to know that you found the solution, and sorry I was no help on that one.
<Eq|work> dammit.
* Eq|work gives up
<Eq|work> cba with trying to work out wtf is wrong with seahorse atm
<Eq|work> docs are present, but broken.
<w00t> I "fixed" my ALSA problem by telling my keyboard buttons to modify my PCM volume instead of my master, but I really am curious why lowering master doesn't do anything
<Eq|work> heh
<Eq|work> mismapped in the driver?
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> My load on Gutsy is pretty insane...
<Stormx2> I'm averaging about 5, when I was getting maybe 0.2 on feisty.
<w00t> have you tracked down what's causing it?
<Stormx2> I'm trying
<w00t> IO wait time, etc
<Stormx2> I don't really know how...
<ccooke> Anybody here using Kubuntu Gutsy?
<Pici> I'd just run top/htop and see whats using up the most cpu
<w00t> start by checking tasks in top, i.e. if too many are running at once, your system will be more heavily loaded
<Hobbsee> ccooke: yeah
<w00t> I'm not sure how to check IO time in linux, in freebsd you'd use iostat
<Stormx2> What is "busybox"?
<ccooke> Hobbsee: I'm trying to update https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/131476, but I don't have access to a KDE system atm (or a spare system to install it to)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131476 in ubuntu-meta "esd not found" [Low,Confirmed] 
<w00t> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox <- perhaps
<Pici> Stormx2: From what I understand its what loads right after the kernel loads but before the bulk of ubuntu does.
<Stormx2> Xorg seems to be taking up a lot... Maybe my restricted driver isn't working.
<Hobbsee> ccooke: esound removal from ubuntu-desktop was deliberate, iirc
<Hobbsee> check the seeds
<Stormx2> Whats the command which allows me to check if it is working? It's like.... something | grep -i direct
<ccooke> Hobbsee: I thought so. I know it was *intended*
<w00t> Stormx2: in case you're curious, my top 3 are Xorg, compiz and top, right now. :)
<ccooke> Hobbsee: still, its removal has left some nasty cruft
<Stormx2> My load is still at 3, but i don't see why... Xorg is taking up some, so is busybox.
<Stormx2> That's about it.
<w00t> hmm
<Hobbsee> ccooke: waiting for the output
<w00t> I don't have any busybox process running
<ccooke> Hobbsee: thanks!
<Hobbsee> ccooke: holy cow.  do you want to kill my system with that command or something?
<Hobbsee> ccooke: http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/snapshot9.png
<w00t> Stormx2: I'd advise grabbing a copy of iostat and seeing if anything is fighting over disk IO. :-)
<ccooke> Hobbsee: It should do a load of disk access, sure - it's going to search everything under /usr for the string /usr/bin/esd
<Hobbsee> ccooke: i know :P
<ccooke> Hobbsee: I can see you've now got a *hell* of a lot of the disk cached :-)
<Hobbsee> ccooke: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> ccooke: yeah, to manage to get to swap, when i've got 2gb of ram, is pretty impressive!
<sindile_> totem does not show video with desktop effects enabled
<sindile_> what must i do
<ccooke> Hobbsee: indeed
<ccooke> Hobbsee: ... do you do much compilation?
<w00t> Hobbsee: ..you get swap with 2gb of RAM?
<Hobbsee> ccooke: i'm a core dev.  yes
<Hobbsee> w00t: yeah
<ccooke> Hobbsee: That'll do it, then :-)
<w00t> impressive
<Hobbsee> ccooke: bits of vmware and such, too
<w00t> I only get that with make -j ;-p
<ccooke> Hobbsee: my /usr was fairly clean...
<Hobbsee> ccooke: i didnt think it should be too bad, though
<Hobbsee> ccooke: seeing as pbuilder is used
<ccooke> Hobbsee: how big is /usr ?
<ccooke> Hobbsee: (used, not free)
<Hobbsee> ccooke: command returns nothing
<Hobbsee> ccooke: /usr is 2.1gb, it appears
<ccooke> Nothing, huh? Hmm.
<Hobbsee> not bad.  certainly a use for that extra ram.
<ccooke> could you grep for esd in your .xsession-errors ?
<sindile_> any ideas on why video is not showing with desktop effects enabled in gusty
<Hobbsee> ccooke: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found 13 times over
<ccooke> Interesting.
<ccooke> recursive grep of /etc ?
<Hobbsee> do i have to?  :P
<ccooke> nope
<ccooke> you've already done plenty, and many thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> let's see....
<Hobbsee> ccooke: returns nothing
<Hobbsee> that was quick
<ccooke> on /etc? I'd *hope* so!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> well, i wouldnt want to run it on ~/pbuilder/ or something
<ccooke> *laugh*
<Hobbsee> it's only feisty and gutsy, iirc.
<Hobbsee> running it in /devel/ would be bad enough.
<sindile_> any ideas on why video is not showing with desktop effects enabled in gusty
<Instabin|work> sindile_: what video card do you have
<w00t> any ideas why tracker isn't showing up in deskbar preferences, despite libdeskbar-tracker being installed? :-)
<sindile_> Instabin|work ati do not know how to get the rest of the card detail
<sindile_> Instabin|work ATI RV350 Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 using Hardware Information
<DanaG> Argh, overnight, my e1000 module crashed,
<DanaG> And then when I tried to reload the module, I got something about the EEPROM being corrupt.
<d4rkmonkey> pidgin keeps crashing for some reason, its getting kind of annoying
<omha> hey
<omha> when i run "update-manger -d" i get dont get the option to upgrade. but i get current dist not found in meta-release file, im running a updated feisty
<Trewas> is compiz (or whatever the preferences / appearance / desktop effects starts nowadays) supposed to still work with intel (i810) driver?
<Trewas> it apparently closes metacity but starts no other window manager in its places... worked a couple of weeks back, but no more even for a new used
<crdlb> Trewas, it is indeeds supposed to work
<crdlb> indeed*
<Trewas> hrm, ok... the messages "compiz --replace" gives are not exactly useful
<Trewas> well ok it works for a completely new user but apparently does not like some old setting I have for my normal user
<gmonteiro> Hi! I need some guidance for the correct way of reporting the problems I'm experiencing with gutsy. I'm not sure if I follow the notebook testing procedure writing to a wiki page or report the problems as bugs. My laptop is a Toshiba U305-5127,  Centrino Intel Core2Duo T7100, 4GB RAM, SATA disk and iwl4965 wireless card. I'm experiencing crashes when booting with the iwl4965 on and also when...
<gmonteiro> ...copying large files through the wireless network. Also I'm experiencing some  hardware support problems like the dvd and bluetooth adapter that is not recognized, acpi problems for suspend and hibernate and mute audio.
<voidmage> is openoffice still broken in kde?
<stdin> works for most if you install openoffice.org-gnome
<gmonteiro> exit
<gmonteiro> ops, sorry! Wrong window... :-D
<gmonteiro> At least was not my password... :-D
<hwilde> anybody use a logitech cordless rumblepad?  http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=315857
<`Matir> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to get the orinoco_cs driver under Gutsy?  There's a long-standing bug based on its removal and I haven't seen any workarounds, other than booting a Feisty kernel.
<instabin|work> why is it so hard to compile a kernel now days. it was so easy on redhat 5
<instabin|work> download the new source. make mrproper make xconfig  blah blah
<Trewas> there are probably 20x options to choose nowadays, otherwise I don't think it has changed so much
<Trewas> not that there is so much need to compile kernels as distro kernels are usually fine, unlike then
<pwnguin> you know, the "restart firefox" information pop up is short enough that i think you dont need two
<pwnguin> one which just says, "click me for another popup!"
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<frax> hi, I have a problem with my intel gfx driver, when Im using xserver-xorg-video-intel my font turns enormous, any tips?
<d4rkmonkey> frax, is it enormous everywhere?
<frax> yeah, and when I change the fontsize, it only affects the font on terminals etc.. folder names and such are still huge
<d4rkmonkey> frax, I'm sorry then, I don't have any idea what to do, I'm using the same driver, it seemed a bit bigger in gutsy than in feisty, but doesn't seem enormous to me.
<frax> for me it is enourmous as in, when looking at folders I get 2-3 characters instead of the entire name, cause of lack of space :)
<d4rkmonkey> frax, do you need to use xserver-xorg-video-intel, or can you use some other driver where the font isn't enormous
<`Matir> anyone got an orinoco card working under feisty?
<`Matir> err
<`Matir> gutsy
<d4rkmonkey> I don't know what an orinoco card is
<`Matir> wireless card
<d4rkmonkey> oh
<genii> prsm2 chipset
<genii> prism2 even
<`Matir> this one has the lucent chipset
<Falstius> if I install gutsy, will I be able to enable and disable my second monitor without logging out?
<genii> Ah, no help then
<d4rkmonkey> Falstius, no idea, why not try the live CD?
<`Matir> ya know, i should try multi-monitor setup on this machine... just never done it before
<frax> thanks anywai
<frax> *y
<frax> I need the xserver-xorg-video-intel, need them for an opengl-issue with wine >.<
<d4rkmonkey> oh ok
<davmor2> sorry I asked before but my t'internet connection went down.  Could someone please check and see if you change the login window to human list do you get listed icons or not please?
<Falstius> d4rkmonkey: liveCD might not support it or I might not be able to figure out how even if it is possible :)  I have a VM installed, but that isn't so useful for this.
<d4rkmonkey> Falstius, well, its worth it to try the liveCD
<Assid> when would it be a good time to try out gutsy on a production box? i mean reasonably good time (before the official release)
<`Matir> Assid, define "production"... server, workstation, notebook... mission-critical, personal, etc.
<d4rkmonkey> Assid, I have gutsy installed on my laptop, which is pretty much the only comp I have
* Falstius waits for download to finish.
<Assid> `Matir:  well.. its my desktop at home (primary and only machine) which is shared by my bro and i use it for everything.. and am pretty dependant on the gui to get any work done atm
<`Matir> ehh... you could run it any time now probably.  My laptop is running gutsy very stably
<Assid> servers.. honestly.. no gui.. i really dont care super cow apt does the job.. but desktop.. a gui is pretty much a must these days
<Assid> really?
<Assid> hrmm
<`Matir> i haven't had any significant problems, but YMMV
<Assid> ymmv ?
<`Matir> I'm holding off on my desktop for a little while, just because it has a lot of more unusual software on it
<`Matir> ymmv = your mileage may vary
<Assid> unusual ?
<stdin> Assid: boo
<Assid> you need to stop spreading your seed.. i know its human nature.. but stop cloning!
<`Matir> blender, virtualbox, etc.
<Assid> virtualbox?
<Jminckoft> I restarted my ubuntu desktop (gutsy) and when it had finished loading, it didnt recognized my monitor (emachines TFT1560PS) but it did come up because i heard the sound on the logon screen. Is there a way i can fix this?
<Assid> local pc magazine now doing alot of hype for linux.. hehee.. and this is a mag just 1 year ago didnt have anything of linux on it
<hylje> inux, particularly ubuntu is raising its head
<davmor2> Assid freer version of vmware
<Assid> err just curious.. i got this repository that did some fix for fonts (made a diff to me)
<Assid> have the rgb fonts been taken care off in gutsy?
<Assid> deb http://www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu feisty fonts  <-- this one
<Assid> im guessing the freetype2 is patched with gutsy and i dont need this right ?
<d4rkmonkey> Assid, no idea...
* Assid prays to the gods of the penguins
<Assid> please dont kill me!
<Assid> Need to get 1348MB of archives.
<Assid> After unpacking 885MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Assid> damn.. thats alot of disk space being used
<Assid> will konqueror automatically default the file browser?
<databuddy> Assid: in gnome or kde
<Assid> kde
<stdin> Assid: for now, yes
<databuddy> yes
<databuddy> meh
<databuddy> wish me luck - frys interview ~_~
<Assid> i thought dolphin was taking over
<stdin> it may
<stdin> but not yet
<Assid> gl databuddy..  "eat a fly.. eat at frys"
<Assid> ;)
<databuddy> ;p
<Assid> 1.5 hours to go downloading..
<Assid> wish i have more bw
<Assid> err.. something is wrong with this..everything going slow on the machine.. and i havent started installing yet.. its still dling
<Assid> weird
<eugman> Will it be possible to turn off copiz easily for running cpu intesive programs?
<eugman> er compiz
<SeveredCross> Is Thunderbird known to be broken?
<d4rkmonkey> in Gutsy? I dunno
<SeveredCross> Well, it seems you can't add new folders.
<SeveredCross> Which is slightly annoyin.
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<SeveredCross> *annoying.
<SeveredCross> Yeah...Looks like there's some malformed XUL or something.
<SeveredCross> I think I might switch to Evolution if I can figure out a way to import stuff from Thunderbird into it.
<d4rkmonkey> hah its messed up in my menues... it wants mozilla-thunderbird for some reason...
<Assid> Seveas:  evolution should support a normal import
<Assid> err. SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> Excellent. ^_^
<Assid> the only reason im sticking to thunderbird is cause of the features it has.. plus cross platform
<Assid> otherwise tbird 2 is pretty darn slow
<Assid> tbird2 is one of the few applications thats slower on linux than windows too
<Assid> but thats not linux's fault
<Assid> ive pretty much come to "accept" that
<Assid> oh crap.. the downloads become slow :(
<SeveredCross> Assid: Can you import everything in one fell swoop from Tbird to Evolution?
<Assid> SeveredCross:  everything? no. i dont know.. i dont use evolution
<Assid> but it shouldnt be that hard
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<SeveredCross> http://www.debianadmin.com/import-thunderbird-email-into-evolution.html
<Assid> err.. anyone know how ot get apt to use multiple servers ... and multiple threads per server?
<Assid> if evolution made it to windows natively they would probably be adopted a whole lot more
<Assid> hrmm how long approx does it take to "install" all those packages? 900mb of packages suppose
<omha> hey
<omha> i have some serious bugs that i dont know how to report if to report
<omha> when i boot i get BIOS BUG #81 failed to alloc mem, and i need to hit the power off botten to make it go on. and if i to recorvery mode i get a segmentation fault after some /scripts are run
<`Matir> anyone else feel that gutsy is laggy?
<Pici> omha: The bug is coming from your bios or from Ubuntu?
<omha> Pici, the kernel
<Pici> omha: hmm
<omha> Pici, i also get it in feisty but there i dont need to hit keys and power off to boot
<Pici> I'd check for it on launchpad
<omha> i did but did not find anything
<omha> or anything relativ
<Assid> laggy ?
<omha> laggy?
<Assid> woulda been nice if kde4 made it to gutsys release
<omha> yea
<omha> but im a gnome kinda man ;)
<omha> isnt KDE4 scheduled some weeks after gutsy release?
<Assid> thinkso
<Assid> 303 packages done so far.. 55%
<Assid> `Matir: why do you find it laggy?
<Assid> i wish i started this before .. i coulda been done by now..
<`Matir> I don't know... it maybe something in my configuration
<Assid> err.. isnt gutsy gonna use the latest kernel ?
<Assid> oh wait it does
<Pici> Its not budging from 2.6.22
<Assid> huh?
<SeveredCross> 2.6.22 is latest, isn't it?
<Pici> Latest stable iirc
<Assid> yes it is
<Assid> my bad
<DanaG> My brightness bug, and the audio bug I attached info for, have not seen developer responses.
<Assid> Format of daily data statistics files has changed in version 7.1.3 of sysstat and is *not* compatible with the previous one!
<Assid> what do i do here?
<Pici> Whats the question?
<Assid> Pici:  never mind..
<Assid> it asked if i wanted to change how /var/log/sysstat was handled
<Assid> *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/sbin/dhelp_parse terminated
<Assid> warning: error occured during execution of /usr/sbin/dhelp_parse at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 353.
<Assid> got that during the upgrade
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-15
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<RAOF> Marco: Yes.
<Marco> why?
<RAOF> There's a bit of thinking involved in that answer, but it ends up as "yes"
<RAOF> Because they stomp all over system libs.
<Marco> damn
<Marco> I need 100.14.11
<slavik`lap> yay, gutsy :D
<RAOF> Hello, libGL!  Mind if I kill you dead!
<Marco> to fix this issue of X locking up for half a second every so often
<Marco> it's incredibly annoying
<RAOF> Marco: Does 100.14.11 actually fix that?
<Marco> I asked in #linux about that problem, and somebody told me they had the same problem and fixed it by installing the latest nvidia driver
<slavik`lap> is it me or does therestricted device manager needs more work?
* RAOF is sckeptical.  The 100 series drivers have some annoying regressions.
<Marco> really?
<Marco> what about?
<RAOF> However, I'm *certain* I saw bryce having a repository with the 100 series drivers.
<RAOF> Marco: With Compiz.
<RAOF> Specifically, with hard-locking X anytime you wanted to switch from compiz.
<Marco> hmm
<Marco> that lockup is just so annoying
<Marco> is it a known issue?
<RAOF> Known to nvidia?  No idea.
* RAOF basically doesn't care.  I can't fix them, and they don't make it easy to complain.
<Marco> it'd be nice if nvidia would open source their driver
<Marco> what's their reason for not doing so?
<RAOF> Because they suck.
<RAOF> "Because the Xorg community doesn't have sufficient expertise"
<RAOF> Because they may have patented code in there.
<RAOF> Because then they couldn't offer more features than other Xorg drivers.
<slavik`lap> nvidia is not as bad as ati :(
* crdlb holds both in equally low regard
<d4rkmonkey> intel is better!!!
* d4rkmonkey hides
<RAOF> No need to hide!
<Marco> intel's approach is nice
<Marco> but intel doesn't make high end gfx cards :(
<Marco> or even mid-end for that matter
<slavik`lap> and intel might be the owner of that patented code
<slavik`lap> and I found a reason why perl is better than python :D
* Marco is a ruby lover
<slavik`lap> perl > ruby :P
<Marco> heh, LET THE FANBOY BATTLE BEGIN
<slavik`lap> no python binding in the purple/pidgin api :P
<Marco> slavik`lap.lose
<Marco> :D
<Marco> slavik`lap, is there a ruby binding?
* RAOF wishes that everyone would embrace the CIL, so that python bindings would *be* ruby bindings and C# bindings and VB.NET bindings and Java bindings and...
<slavik`lap> it's funny that someone comes on the programming forum and is like "What are some good tutorials on C?" and everyone is like "learn python"
<slavik`lap> Marco: no
<Marco> I learned C as my first language
<slavik`lap> CIL?
<Marco> I'd recommend it
<slavik`lap> Marco: lucky you, Qbasic was my first ...
<Marco> C is nice for learning
<slavik`lap> Marco: python lovers suggestpython, C++, C in that order, which is horrible IMO
<Marco> it's very verbose and little abstraction
<Marco> which for everyday coding sucks
<slavik`lap> Marco: scheme is better for learning (it was created for that purpose)
<Marco> but for learning is great
<Marco> hmm
<Marco> never tried scheme
<Marco> lisp is just so weird
<slavik`lap> (define func a b) (dostuff)
<Marco> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((you know?))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<slavik`lap> scheme is a lisp derivative :)
<Marco> ya
<slavik`lap> Marco: but the parser is very simple :)
<Marco> I can imagine
<jaime-san> how's gutsy testing going for everyone
<benanzo> gutsy testing going just great
<slavik`lap> not going anywhere :(, restricted driver manager needs work :P
<benanzo> anyone running compiz on an intel chip?
<jaime-san> i agree
<jaime-san> compiz kinda runs for me
<jaime-san> keeps telling me my nvidia driver is enabled
<jaime-san> like its a bad thing
<benanzo> I'm looking to see if the compiz video playback bug has been fixed with the new intel driver today (it didn't work for me)
<nemik> benanzo: what bug is that? what happens? i am runnning compiz on an intel chip
<nemik> also does anyone have a problem with mounting large nfs volumes and them timing out? it works on earlier ubuntu versions
<se7enof9> somebody know what /dev/sr0 is...
<se7enof9> i am on a acer aspire 5920
<se7enof9> Sysinfo for 'AmaTaraSu': Linux 2.6.22-9-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7300@2.00GHz at 800 MHz (4000 bogomips), , RAM: 398/2026MB, 115 proc's, 35.29min up
<allbert> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 58.2% free]  disk[Total : 4.64GB, 33.20% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ]  sound[] 
<slavik`lap> where does the bcm43xx firmware go in gutsy?
<RAOF> se7enof9: Likely to be a CD drive.
<RAOF> slavik`lap: Wherever the restricted-manager installs it to :)
<se7enof9> ok get an error while booting
<slavik`lap> RAOF: it don't work :( (downloads and then nothing)
<RAOF> slavik`lap: Also, CIL == Common Intermediate Language == what mono and .NET run.
<slavik`lap> ahh, ok
<RAOF> slavik`lap: Ah.  Then file a bug(tm) :)
<slavik`lap> RAOF: will, tomorrow :P
<RAOF> :)
<slavik`lap> RAOF: why not then use java bytecode?
<RAOF> I'm sorry I can't help you, I don't have any non ipw experience.
<RAOF> slavik`lap: Because it's not as flexible.
<slavik`lap> isn't CIL same level as java bytecode?
<Instabin> RAOF: check question in nou thne
<slavik`lap> also, ever hear of parrot?
<RAOF> slavik`lap: Yes, but CIL was designed to be usable for multiple languages.  Java bytecode is tied to Java.
<slavik`lap> RAOF: no it isn't
<RAOF> slavik`lap: That's python-on-something?
<RAOF> Ok.  Not "tied to" java, but that's what they were thinking of when they designed it :P
<slavik`lap> RAOF: java bytecode is as tied to java (the language) as assembly is tied to C
<RAOF> Kinda.
<nemik> is there any way to increase the time-out on `mount`?
<nemik> i'm not sure why gutsy's time-out is the only one not working
<slavik`lap> RAOF: but at least sun makes a large effort on providing a jvm for other platform, which is not the case with microsoft
<RAOF> While you *could* compile to java bytecode, the CIL makes it easier.
<slavik`lap> and aparently,some core .net libraries have patented code ...
<RAOF> Not as far as the mono team knows :)
<RAOF> Also, mono :)
<RAOF> I don't care about .NET :)
<slavik`lap> RAOF: that's because there weren't lawsuits yet :P
<slavik`lap> is CIL even a standard?
<RAOF> Yes.
<slavik`lap> and is it the same type of standard that OOXML is?
<RAOF> No.
<slavik`lap> so, it's actually a well written standard?
<RAOF> It's an implementable standard :P
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It's what the mono people have implemented.
<RAOF> http://www.mono-project.com/ECMA
<RAOF> *Mono* runs everywhere, so I don't have to care that .NET doesn't :)
<slavik`lap> surprising ...
<slavik`lap> RAOF: but mono != .net, so what about those .net developers?
<RAOF> I don't care about them.
<slavik`lap> I see
<RAOF> If they don't want to write portable code, who am I to stop them?
<slavik`lap> technically, the mono team can say that mono is a separate platform altogether
<RAOF> Mono isn't meant to be a Windows compatibility layer :)
<slavik`lap> RAOF: but they often cite mono as being ".net for nonwindows"
<RAOF> And windows, too :)
<slavik`lap> RAOF: I am talking about .net developers, not you :P
<mzuverink> Trying to update to gusty from feisty, running update-manager -d  does not seem to work, is there something more I need to do?
<RAOF> slavik`lap: And referring to .net is the easiest way to explain
<sn9> it's only .net 2.0 that mono doesn't do yet
<slavik`lap> RAOF: why not use perl? it's portable...
<slavik`lap> sn9: there is .net v3 already
<RAOF> slavik`lap: I think you're thinking of C# 3.0, no?  Although I could be wrong.
<sn9> c# 3 mono can do, i think
<slavik`lap> RAOF: could be, but I am pretty sure it was .net 3.0 on windows updates at work
<sn9> well, how much software requires that as of now?
<slavik`lap> sn9: dunno
* slavik`lap has seen 1 application written using .net, and it was crappy ...
<RAOF> And a bunch of good mono apps :)
<slavik`lap> it ran msinfo32 and collected information from that... took like 5 minutes for it to run ... my perl script on a mac would take 6 seconds
<slavik`lap> novell employs the mono dev, team, no?
<sn9> i sense a sco joke in the making...
<slavik`lap> no
<slavik`lap> just a point that whenever microsoft wants to be compatible with linux, for somereason it is linux that become more compatible windows, not vice versa
<slavik`lap> mono, samba ...
<genii> gutsy with KDE... after changing default resolution (from 1600x1200 to 1024x768), kdm login window still relatively appears as it did previously eg: now on bottom right when should be netered). Not crucial but annoying. Any fast fix for this? Delving into kdm theme file or so?
<RAOF> Because micrsoft *never* wants to be compatible with linux :)
<slavik`lap> RAOF: that's not what they say :P
<genii> netered=centered
<slavik`lap> so, where should I drop the fw files?
<sn9> well, m$ invented ppp and dhcp
<RAOF> Please, not M$.  Haven't you seen the penny-
<RAOF> arcade comic?
<genii> When Microsoft was at odds with Oracle, the saying at their hq used to be: work ain't done if oracle runs.  shows the petty mindset
<RAOF> And MS *has* developed useful technology.
<RAOF> genii: I thought the quote was "It ain't done until Lotus don't run".  WRT dos... 3?
<genii> RAOF: Yeah that might be more exact :) But you get the idea
<RAOF> Anyway.  I'm not saying they haven't been, or aren't now, evil.
<RAOF> Just that their evil nature shouldn't prevent us from (carefully) stealing good ideas from them.
<RAOF> And the CIL is a good idea :)
<genii> I think we should take the best from everything
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> And, as far as I'm aware, the CIL is the best general-purpose bytecode/VM combination.
<genii> I'm not up on the latest acronyms...what is CIL exactly?
<Tm_T> Coolin In Lava
<Tm_T> +g
<RAOF> Common Intermediate Language.  The .NET/mono bytecode.
* Tm_T hides
<genii> Ah, dot net stuff
<RAOF> Not to be confused with the CLI, which is of course the Common Language Infrastructure :)
* genii finds Tm_T and gives him a light slap on the wrist for inserting confusion
<hylje> MS Python implementation is among the fastest
<RAOF> But sucks, because all the extension modules are for CPython, sadly.
<RAOF> But maybe with PyPy having both a CIL backend, and a certain ammount of community support, we can get Python-on-CIL that way.
<hylje> doesnt .NET support native code hooks?
<RAOF> Yes.
<hylje> porting the necessary modules might be trivial enough depending on task
<RAOF> But to support CPython extensions, you would have to essentially rewrite CPython (apparently)
<genii> mostly I'm stuck in a twilight zone of perl,php,bash and on occasion C
<RAOF> hylje: Not really the point :).  If you need to do that extra work, it's not worth it.
<mzuverink> help with upgrading to gusty anyone?  Cant seem to get mine to go...
* genii jots a note to read some python documentation
<genii> while it's quiet again :) ...
<genii> gutsy with KDE... after changing default resolution (from 1600x1200 to 1024x768), kdm login window still relatively appears as it did previously eg: now on bottom right when should be centered). Not crucial but annoying. Any fast fix for this? Delving into kdm theme file or so?
<hylje> the resolution problem is most likely due xorg7.3/xrandr1.2
<RAOF> hylje: Not unless he's running Xorg 7.3 :).  Not yet standard in Gutsy.
<hylje> oh
<hylje> ive been following the blueprints mostly
<genii> fast way to check ? /var/cache/apt/archives?
<RAOF> X -version :)
<RAOF> If it says 1.3, it's Xorg 7.2
<genii> apparently 1.3.0
<genii> Hmmm. I'm suspecting hard-coded pixel placement in theme file based on original reolution instead of relative window placement
<hylje> optimizations
<genii> AFK poking around
<Eluzion_> Evening everyone
<Eluzion_> So I'm trying to install Gutsy but during the "Partion formatting" section, the dialog just closes and nothing happens. *shrug*
<genii> hard-coded pixel positions in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu/kubuntu.xml for dialog.png placement, Tinkering now
<genii> brb
<nemik> so none of my avi's play or other files, all media players give a X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) error. has anyone seen this?
<nemik> huh, so it is only a compiz problem. as soon as i switched to metacity, i could play all videos with no problem
<Eluzion_> meh I can't even get it installed ;P
<genii> kdm now centered. ksplash off centre now however
<genii> (was before didn't notice)
<genii> system settings/splash screen test    shows it's the only one in the list not centering, must be some more non-relative window placement etc
* genii sips a coffee
<genii> hmm kubuntu ksplash uses moodin centering or so it seems (per /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Theme.rc)
<d4rkmonkey> your point is...?
<genii> brb
<mzuverink> Is anyone else having this problem "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"?
<genii> hard setting base resolution in Theme.rc does not seem to work to center ksplash. While experimenting with changing screen resolutions from system settings/monitor and display, found no matter what resolution chosen the screen actually remains the same size, even when it does the windoze-like "Keep this screen setting?" X many seconds   and so on. In xorg.conf no resolution entries, just default depth
<genii> Using nvidia restricted driver
<genii> I suspect the driver is to fault, previous to installing it from restricted driver manager xorg.conf contained resolution entries, where I originally changed it
<genii> reverting now
<genii> brb
<genii> As i suspected
<d4rkmonkey> ... having fin genii ?
<jdt> has anyone experienced firefox, opera and konquerer crashing all the time in (k)ubuntu 7.10?
<genii> resolution is now what i last set it to when it appeared not to change, also Theme.rc changes worked
<genii> d4rkmonkey: Well, exploring :) Annoying the restricted driver removes ability to adjust resolution from kcontrol, also does not pass resolution info to kdm and ksplash
<benanzo> FF crashes consistently closing a tab with active flash content.
<benanzo> if closing a tab with active flash content
<benanzo> did the new Intel video driver fix Xvmc under Compiz for anyone?  It was supposed to but didn't work for me.
<RAOF> benanzo: Technically, it's Xv, not Xvmc.  They're two different things :)
<benanzo> "This package also provides an XvMC (XVideo Motion Compensation) driver"   I don't know, was just reading from the changelog.  Am I thinking of a different bug?  I thought this was supposed to fix the Compiz video playback bug?
<RAOF> Xv is what compiz breaks, Xvmc is hardware video decoding :)
<genii> brb
<benanzo> I don't know the details, but I thought Compiz breaks Xv because it uses a rendering layer that isn't supported.  Implementing XvMC is aimed at fixing that?
<RAOF> benanzo: NO.
<RAOF> Sorry, that wasn't meant to be all caps.
<RAOF> The Xvmc change is separate to "make Xv work under Composite"
<benanzo> oh ok
<benanzo> So this patch wasn't aimed at fixing the Compiz video issue
<RAOF> I think it was, wasn't it?
<RAOF> Maybe not.
<benanzo> I thought it was because the changelog on gutsy-changes stated: "- use xf86XVFillKeyHelperDrawable() to fix video playback with compositing enabled"  But the new version doesn't fix anything.  I was just seeing if it fixed for anyone else
<RAOF> benanzo: Yes, that should have fixed it.  If it doesn't, go reopen the bug :)
<benanzo> I'm totally confused by the bug status of this one.  According to Launchpad the bug status is "Incomplete" but the severity is "High" and yet they're releasing potential fixes.  is there some disconnect here?
<benanzo> it's Launchpad bug 122979
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122979 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[aiglx] [intel] [r300]  Video playback is buggy under Compiz" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122979
<Assid> yoza
<Assid> meh .. kopete stopped working ever since i upgraded to gutsy
<RAOF> benanzo: It's proabably incomplete because they don't know whether it's fixed or net
<benanzo> ok
<RAOF> benanzo: You might want to comment on that bug, say that you've got the new driver (mention the changelog, probably), and that it doesn't fix it for your.
<RAOF> s/your/you/
<Assid> err. anyone usign kopete?
<RAOF> benanzo: You probably want to reboot first, just for safety, and make sure you're using the -intel, not -i810 driver.
<benanzo> Yeah, I tried that but it's still broke.  I'll leave a comment.
<Assid> darn
<Assid> i think kopetes broke too
<ohad> hi. i have the same problem as dan -- does anyone know how to resolve this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523282
<benanzo> sounds like you're not getting good DNS servers
<benanzo> brb
<ohad> how do i make my wifi card work?:/ it used to work?
<ohad> not anymore..
<Assid> modprobe for your card
<ohad_> hi, trying to figure out why my wireless card is being so flaky...:/
<aslan> hey guys.. I installed gutsy, and then after logging in tried to enable desktop effects
<aslan> however it's not doing anything... ?
<bjames> hi, does anyone know if pidgin will be included in the Ubuntu 7.04 repositories?
<bjames> I'd prefer to install via synaptic
<RAOF> Nop
<RAOF> Actually, maybe.
<RAOF> You could ask for a backport
<RAOF> But why not Gaim?  It's essentially the same thing
<bjames> well pidgin is newer - may be more stable, has a slightly updated user interface
<bjames> I was just wondering
<aslan> bjames: there's a few repos out there that have pidgin for feisty.
<bjames> aslan: which? I'd like to add it to my repo list
<aslan> bjames: umm it's on ubuntuforums..
<bjames> cheers
<Assid> heya
<ameyer> umm, /me wonders how Pidgin in feisty is on-topic for #ubuntu+1...
<ameyer> not that it really matters
<aslan> hehe it's not
<ameyer> then again, #ubuntu-offtopic gets lots of stuff that is more on-topic in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 , and #ubuntu* gets a lot of kubuntu/xubuntu/bastardizedbuntu stuff
<ohad> i'm trying to install on gutsy 2.6.22-9 generic -- the intel wireless card 4320. i can get an ip for about a  min. i lose connectivity
<ohad> ideas why?
<ohad> and how to resolve this?
<RAOF> ohad: You mean the iwl4965 drivers?
* genii sips a coffee
<RAOF> ohad: The *experimental* iwl4965 drivers? :)
<aslan> RAOF: did you build latest compiz-fusion from source or use apt to install it ?
<RAOF> apt.
* RAOF is not crazy.
<aslan> RAOF: and it worked fine?
<ohad> i guess so
<aslan> I can't get it to do anything here at all...
<ohad> how do i get those to work?
<RAOF> aslan: Yes.
<ohad> i mean - whenever i boot-- wifi works fine for two minutes
<RAOF> ohad: By fixing them, I think.  I see something similar with iwl3945
<aslan> RAOF: hrmm.. did you just click "enable desktop effects" and it worked for you ?
<RAOF> ohad: And then after that, it spits a huge number of messages to dmesg
<RAOF> aslan: Pretty much, yes.
<aslan> RAOF: damnit.. I wonder why it doesn't work here.
<ohad> RAOF, what is the best route to go about using this wifi card.. i need it to work proerly
<RAOF> aslan: You can try running "compiz --replace" in a terminal.
<aslan> I click that, and it doesn't do anything.. just sits there
<RAOF> ohad: Wait for intel to fix the drivers.
<aslan> RAOF: ya I did try it.
<RAOF> aslan: Then pastebin the output.  My psychic pony is on vacation.
<ohad> RAOF, that sucks how long do you think that would take?
<aslan> RAOF: lol.. hold on a sec
<crdlb> RAOF, still???
<crdlb> when does he get back?
<RAOF> crdlb: She's taking longer than expected.
<aslan> RAOF: actually I'm building from source right now.. I'll try the debs again if this doesn't work.
<crdlb> oh she sorry :)
<RAOF> aslan: Please don't sudo make install those.
<aslan> RAOF: uh.. why ?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you have a psychic pony????
<aslan> sudo make yes
<aslan> I know not to use sudo make
<aslan> but sudo is the only way to install.....
<ohad> RAOF - it says that my card is 4230 - not iwl4965
<DanaG> Oh yeah, linux-ubuntu-modules has iwl3945 and iwl4965.
<RAOF> aslan: Because you may leave stuff lying around the filesystem which will inexplicably break compiz later.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Yeah, but she's never available :(
<DanaG> Oh, and for Pidgin in Feisty, debuntu.org has it.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: awww
<RAOF> aslan: You can ./configure --prefix=$(USER)/Compiz
<RAOF> aslan: Then you don't leave crud around.
<aslan> RAOF: oh ya true..
<DanaG> er, ~/compiz
<RAOF> DanaG: ~/compiz doesn't get expanded by configure :)
<benanzo> er ${HOME}
<RAOF> At least, not for me with bash.
<DanaG> Eeh, you got it.
<RAOF> benanzo: Probably
<Ayabara> anyone got acroread working in gutsy? when I try to launch it from shell it floods "syntax error" messages
* Hobbsee doubts that people can actually fix that, if it's a bug in acroread.
<fraction> does anyone know how to fix enormous font issue with the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver? thanks
<albert23> fraction: did you try and change the resolution / dots per inch setting in fonts?
<benanzo> I think it's System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts
<fraction> yeah it only affects the terminal fontsize etc, the labels on windows etc remains huge
<albert23> fraction: also if you change the dpi in details?
<benanzo> are you fully updated?  I thought this was fixed
<fraction> I am..
<fraction> it seems that the font-size changes does not affect the GUI just the terminal text and in some other places
<fraction> 1 letter takes up almost 1/4 of my screen,
<benanzo> I fixed it in Tribe 3 by messing around in the font preferences.  I don't know why that wouldn't work now
<fraction> ( using another driver in order to be able to talk in here )
<albert23> I changed dpi from 96 to 85. That changes everything at once.
<databuddy> fraction: system > preferences > appearance > fonts > advanced
<databuddy> ;p
<databuddy> the dpi setting
<databuddy> put in like 120 and push enter or that lil up arror
<databuddy> arrow
<databuddy> once in a while u gotta restart X if its feeling buggy
<fraction> k thanks.. will try that
<benanzo> did the new intel driver fix compiz video playback for anyone?  it was supposed to but didn't work for me
<databuddy> not really no
<fraction> databuddy isnt that the same thing as changin dpi in xorg.conf?
<databuddy> fraction: not tried it there
<databuddy> lol
<fraction> when I restart x and is going to log in .. the login screen still can only display 3-4 letters cause of lack of space
<fraction> does the system-> ... -> font change the login -screen settings aswell?
<benanzo> I believe the GDM login is controlled by the root account's settings in gdmsetup.  I think the chosen theme decides fonts etc.
<benanzo> are fonts huge in GDM too?
<fraction> I use KDE
<Eq|work> so kdm
<fraction> but logged in I have normal fonts now it seems, just at the login window there are some trouble
<Eq|work> question essentially stands.
<benanzo> mmmkay.   I think you'll need to change the root account's font settings as well.  You can just make a symlink from /root/.fonts to ${HOME}/.fonts if you want them to be the same
<fraction> ok thanks.. will try that
<benanzo> do 'sudo ln -s /home/{user}/.fonts /root/.fonts'
<Ayabara> I get a lot of "YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound" messages on my gutsy. Anyone got a clue what might cause that?
<benanzo> no idea
<fraction> my root doesnt have a .font , though my user account has .fonts.conf
<benanzo> oh yeah, you're on KDE.  I don't know then
<benanzo> Ayebara: can you ping and traceroute to a remote server?
<fraction> ok.. thanks anyway
<se7en^Of^9> is there a chance to get a Mobile 965 Express chipset, wireless capabilities that stretch to the Draft 802.11n standard working on gusty
<RAOF> se7en^Of^9: Yes.  Try iwl4965, from linux-ubuntu-modules
<se7en^Of^9> ok
<instabin|work> where is the ubuntu loco team list
<stdin> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<stdin> instabin|work: ^
<se7en^Of^9> RAOF: As of July 26th the IWL4965 driver and firmware is included in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 which should be installed by default. ...
<se7en^Of^9> how can i check if the module is loaded
<instabin|work> stdin: found one for PA but looking for a more localized group
<etalli> I am having problems getting on to a WEP secured network in Kubuntu Tribe 4. It says connection failed after a couple seconds on IP Configuration.
<etalli> I am using the wireless Firmware for Broadcom from the Restricted Driver Manager.
<Do``> hulo
<Marco> does the kernel include KVM?
<Marco> or do you have to build it as a module with module-assistant?
<jdt> hello, has anyone tried installing 7.10 on a macbook pro?
<omha> Marco, yea
<Marco> omha, to which question?
<omha> Marco, sudo apt-get install kvm, its also if feisty
<Marco> hmm, I'm deciding between xen and KVM
<omha> Marco, desktop or server?
<Marco> what do you think will be better for running windows and perhaps OS X
<Marco> desktop
<omha> try Virtualbox
<Eq|work> bear in mind that vbox doesn't support osx guests atm.
<Eq|work> technically vmware only does through lots of hacks
<omha> virtualbox with kvm loaded with windows and windows is faster then native
<Eq|work> heh
<omha> Eq|work, does vmware do OSX?
<omha> Apple wont like that
<sn0> vmware does yes
<Eq|work> omha : yes and no
<Marco> omha, I have a native OS X install
<Eq|work> afaik it only does a very hacked version.
<Eq|work> of 10.0 or 10.1 x86
<Marco> Eq|work, actually, only the kernel is hacked
<Eq|work> which was never publically released
<Marco> and it runs 10.4.9
<Eq|work> Marco : nah, there's more to it than that
<Marco> 10.4.10 is being worked on
<Eq|work> ok, that's an improvement :)
<Marco> :)
<Marco> I like linux as a system much more than OS X
<Marco> but OS X has a few very neat apps
<omha> heh
<omha> Marco, all osx can do linux can do
<omha> just better
<omha> and nicer
<Marco> omha, of course
<Marco> but there's always a few cool OS X apps
<omha> like?
<Marco> that there's no linux counterpart too
<Marco> I find their new spreadsheet
<Marco> quite nice
<omha> hmm i havent tried it
<Marco> hmm, so virtualbox uses kvm?
<omha> it can
<omha> but it's not needed
<Marco> and it benchmarks faster than xen :o
<Marco> ?
<omha> donno
<omha> but it's faster then native
<omha> i installed it on a mates laptop and XP scored 32k in cpumark
<omha> native it gets 8k
<omha> superpi 1M 15sec
<omha> normally it takes 32
<Marco> :o
<omha> but after a reboot virtualbox crashed when kvm was loaded
<Marco> btw, do you know if the nvidia driver in ubuntu is patched to load with xen?
<RivaeAerya> Speaking about virtual computers - I just had a question about that
<RivaeAerya> I downloaded a KDE 4 liveCD and want to run it without rebooting or burning a CD (we ran out of CDrs). But i need a good virtual computer software thingy. Tried vmware player, but HECK it is slow..
<RivaeAerya> can anyone point me to a good virtual computer thingy?
<RivaeAerya> (by the way, i'm not using Gutsy, i'm using Feisty, but since you guys were talking about this..)
<omha> RivaeAerya, the problem is that no VM player has proper gfx
<omha> so no composite or bling bling
<RivaeAerya> yeah but i'm not seeking openGL, just fast speed so KDE 4 doesn't crash so often when you try to open an app (like it did in vmplayer)
<omha> virtualbox seems fast and good
<RivaeAerya> virtualbox? where to get?
<omha> virtualbox.org
<omha> and install kvm if you cpu supports it
<RivaeAerya> kvm?
<omha> kernel virtualization module
<RivaeAerya> where to get?
<omha> aka hardware accelerated VM's
<omha> sudo apt-get install kvm
<RivaeAerya> how to check if my cpu supports it?
<omha> modprobe kvm && modprobe kvm-intel/amd
<RivaeAerya> ok
<omha> RivaeAerya, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<RivaeAerya> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)
<RivaeAerya> supported?
<Eq|work> model name is not relevant
<omha> under flags do you have vme
<Eq|work> flags is what you're looking for
<RivaeAerya> omha: yes
<omha> RivaeAerya, then you can use kvm
<RivaeAerya> omha: how to enable?
<omha> enable?
<RivaeAerya> yes, kvm
<omha> sudo modprobe kvm && sudo modprobe kvm-amd
<IdleOne> RivaeAerya: you enable by install the kvm module using sudo apt-get install kvm
<RivaeAerya> ok
<IdleOne> ohma will be able to help you further because I have no idea what kvm does :/
<johnf> anyone know of LVM brokenness in gutsy? my /dev/mapper/vg0-var etc have disappeared after reboot.
<omha> johnf, checked launchpad?
<johnf> had a quick look bug 132138 looks like it might be the same but not much detail there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132138 in Ubuntu "segfaults during boot, lvm symlinks in /dev/vg/lvs not created" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132138
<omha> burning gutsy tribe 4 :D finally a system that does not have shitloads of gene problems left from feisty :D
<Assid> stdin:for geforce fx 5200 i need the  Latest Legacy GPU version (1.0-71xx series): 1.0-7185 right ?
<omha> Assid, use the restricted-manger ;)
<stdin> let me look
<omha> manager*
<Assid> restricted-manager?
<omha> Assid, system -> administration -> restricted-manager
<omha> Assid, it will install nvidia drivers
<Assid> i think it did that
<stdin> Assid: yep latest
<Assid> and i dont have system > administration
<Assid> then how come glxgears kills my x session?
<omha> stdin, what about gefore go 7600?
<omha> :)
<Assid> stdin: so should i get that?
<omha> Assid, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Assid> restricted-manager got the nvidia one
<omha> Assid, click enable?
<Assid> its enabled
<stdin> go 7600 just about makes it in to the latest driver version
<omha> stdin, shouldnt i use nvidia-glx-new then?
<Assid> see this
<Assid> i run glxgears
<Assid> it dies
<omha> Assid, glxinfo | grep direct
<Assid> direct rendering: Yes
<stdin> omha: like i said, it just about makes it in that list, so -new is right for you
<omha> stdin, hmm strange is restricted-manger only set to install nvidia-glx?
<omha> stdin, because i always installs it
<omha> it*
<stdin> omha: it falls under the 1.0-9755 list and that's the -new package
<omha> dammm a clean gutsy is nice
<omha> dist-upgrading is useless
<omha> does gutsy not have ccsm to configure compiz fusion?
<Eq|work> omha : it's not installed by default
<omha> Eq|work, yea i figured it out, just had a hard time finding the name
<Eq|work> apt-cache search compiz
<Eq|work> :P
<omha> Eq|work, btw does Gutsy have a smaller dictionary then feisty and how can i get xchat's spelling todo multiple langs in the suggestion menu like in feisty?
<omha> Eq|work, i thought it was called ccsm
<Eq|work> i have no idea on either of those
<Eq|work> and compiz'll show up in the description of ccsm
<Eq|work> even if it's not in the package name
<omha> yea but its not called ccsm
<omha> and the compiz list is long
<Pici> omha: the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<omha> Pici, yea i found it
<Marco> is xen currently non-installable in gutsy?
<IdleOne> !info xen
<Marco> many of the deps for ubuntu-xen-desktop aren't available
<ubotu> Package xen does not exist in gutsy
<Marco> !info ubuntu-xen-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-xen-desktop: Xen software for running on servers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Marco> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/ubuntu-xen-desktop
<Marco> most of the deps are missing :(
<IdleOne> Marco: if xen is a depend of ubuntu-xen-desktop then it cannot be installed seeing that xen is not available
<Marco> there is no xen package
<Hobbsee> looks like that package needs a rebuild.  we have xen-3.1 now
<Hobbsee> no idea if *that* builds, though
<Marco> I guess I can manually install all the components of that package but the 3.1 version
<shirish> guys has anybody installed gmailfs here? on gutsy?
<shirish> or can install & work with me
<Marco> shirish, what doesn't work?
<shirish> Marco: I don't know how to work it
<shirish> the README says
<Marco> http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-using.html
<shirish> put an entry in /etc/fstab
<shirish> none /mnt gmailfs noauto,username=gmailuser@gmail.com,password=gmailpass,fsname=zOlRRa
<shirish> Marco: read that also
<shirish> Marco: its not something the average user is going to know what would be the right thing to put in there
<shirish> Marco: in the link you have given it says /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py   /path/of/mount/point       gmailfs   noauto,username=gmailuser, password=gmailpass, fsname=zOlRRa
<shirish> Marco: now according to the site gmailfs should reside in /usr/local/bin/ nothing is there
<Marco> dpkg-query -L gmailfs
<Marco> pastebin the results of that
<shirish> ah yes, how forgetful of me.
<shirish> Marco: its http://pastebin.ca/658394
<Marco> I don't know what to say
<shirish> Marco: do you have gmailfs installed?
<Marco> no
<shirish> ok :(
<shirish> I need somebody who has installed gmailfs who can tell me what I need to do
<shirish> Marco: what would be path of mountpoint /mnt or something else?
<Marco> you can make any mountpoint you want
<Marco> just do mkdir /media/gmail
<Marco> and use /media/gmail as your mount point
<omha> how come pidgin dont put to be in tray?
<omha> how come pidgin dont want to be put in tray?
<shirish> bbiaf, lets see the stuff I did is right or not.
<IdleOne> ask a question the leave
<IdleOne> ok took me 25 minutes to look but still
<mzuverink> Even when you have changed the login screen and background color to something other than the standard ubuntu brown, it still shows up as brown between logging in and starting up the desktop, how would I fix that?
<nr5-ubuntu> high there
<nr5-ubuntu> if i upgraded to gutsy... and ran into problems, should i downgrade or try to install previous versions of a problem causing compound?
<geser> what problem do you have?
<tatters> what I do not undertsand is on 7.3  with nvidia binary drivers I could run xawtv and any capture application without problem. with 7.10 I get " X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode,"  it appears that Nvidia drivers do not support the DGA thing anymore soooo does this mean all the packages that use that function need to be updated?
<nr5-ubuntu> geser i installed xserver-Xgl and according to Xorg.0.log the server exits with some backtrace naming certain librarys like libGL
<geser> I know RAOF is working on an updated xserver-xgl
<tatters> anyone here use tvcard and nvidia binary drivers ?
<Trewas> tatters: yes, the programs have to be modified... fortunately dga appears to be used by only few programs
<tatters> Trewas I been trying to get zoneminder running which has only just been included in repo, I cannot get any stream in browser interface and not sure if that error is the reason why or if it is has you one of the few programs that do use it
<nr5-ubuntu> geser it sais libGLcore.so(_mesa_free+0x1d)  one line 3 from that backtrace output, i compiled dri/drm modules from a "mach64-20060403-linux.i386" archive i downloaded from freedesktop.org
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(Kousotu/#ubuntu+1) nr5-ubuntu: how do I install it?
(tatters/#ubuntu+1) surely thats a less secure method?
(nr5-ubuntu/#ubuntu+1) Assid, nice cube dancing on the floor
(nr5-ubuntu/#ubuntu+1) Kousotu, what do you mean by 'have the driver' ?
(Assid/#ubuntu+1) thanks.. but thats there in compiz.. i wanna get the mac look
(Assid/#ubuntu+1) and also make the effects look neater
(Kousotu/#ubuntu+1) I downloaded it already
(Assid/#ubuntu+1) like see shift switcher.. i wanna use that
<Assid> sorry.. see the ring switcher
<attunix> Isn't there a command where if I have multiple boot screens installed, it lets me choose which one?
<attunix> Because I did sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop. Later, I removed it, but the boot screen (with the loading bar) remained. Please help.
<nr5-ubuntu> Assid here you go: http://download.enlightenment.org/snapshots/2007-07-10/
<Assid> nr5-ubuntu:  ?>
<stdin> attunix: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash.so
<Assid> whats that for?
<stdin> attunix: no, it's  "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash.so" not dpkg :p
<attunix> stdin: thanks
<nr5-ubuntu> Assid, http://www.macewan.org/2006/03/17/howto-install-e17-on-ubuntu-dapper/ this is the correct link
<stdin> attunix: after you choose one, you have to run "sudo update-initramfs -u" that will update your initrd.img for your kernel
<Assid> nr5-ubuntu: okay whats it for but?
<attunix> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<stdin> ^ I knew I missed a step there
<attunix> will that work?
<stdin> attunix: sure :)
<attunix> thanks
<nr5-ubuntu> Assid, strange... somehow i clicked the wrong link and now im talking shit... have a look for "engage" this is what you need, it comes with enlightenment
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Assid> why would i need engage ?
<Assid> as far as i remember its some docker and stuff i need
<nr5-ubuntu> assid wellthendontask
<Assid> dont remember what exactly
<tatters> I have a usb webcam which use to work in feisty,   if I type lsusb I get "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:602c Microdia Clas Ohlson TWC-30XOP WebCam" and yet it does not show up in lspci which it used to before no idea why not or if it should not before but it did. could this be a driver problem I thought video4linux was the driver for video devices if so it still works fine for my tvcard.
<shirish> stdin: could you help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132727 maybe I'm missing a step somewhere?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132727 in gmailfs "There is no gmailfs.py package" [Undecided,New] 
<stdin> shirish: "no gmailfs.py" "/usr/share/pycentral/gmailfs/site-packages/gmailfs.py" ?
<shirish> stdin: while its there , its not in /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py as given in the documentation, README as well as the site.
<stdin> shirish: documentation is for manual install, manual install has the prefix "/usr/local", package install has prefix "/usr"
<shirish> stdin: aha ok
<stdin> shirish: you should have grep'd the list :)
<shirish> stdin: what do you mean grepped the list?
<verwilst> hi, i'm seeing a linux-image-2.6.22-9-xen in gutsy
<verwilst> but only for i386
<verwilst> any idea why it's not available for amd64?
<stdin> shirish: dpkg -L gmailfs | grep gmailfs.py
<shirish> ah, you mean like that, sure
<shirish> stdin: have u used gmailfs?
<stdin> shirish: I have before, but that was a while ago. and I did a manual install
<Do``> is it normal that a dist-upgrade from a well maintained feisty takes  twelse hundred package updates and over 1g new data?
<stdin> Do``: depends how many packages you had installed, but it would update (just about) all packages
<shirish> stdin: that's ok, I just want to have some info. as to what would be the right thing to write in /etc/fstab so a user, other than root can use gmailfs
<Do``> stdin: i see
<IdleOne> Do``: if you havent done any dist-upgrades before I guess it would be normal
<Assid> hrmm
<stdin> shirish: fstab is a bad place for it (imo) as it's mounted by root. but maybe "uid=1000" ?
<shirish> stdin: could you explain it a bit more, I know that we have something called uuids now, but frankly have no idea how to use them
<stdin> shirish: not a uuid, a uid (user ID)
<Do``> IdleOne: not really, i started with 7.04 beta
<stdin> shirish: 'id -u' to see yours
<stdin> 7.04 BETA?
<shirish> stdin: ok hang on
<IdleOne> herd he means
<stdin> still 7.04 is feisty
<Do``> stdin: yes, my linux life started with 7.04 beta
<IdleOne> yes but if he hasnt ever dist-upgraded he would still have older packages right or does apt-get update get him to final release
<Do``> so i didnt see a dist-upgrade beofre
<shirish> stdin: let's say its the same uid, "uid=1000" then how would i do it so shirish gets to play with gmailfs?
<stdin> Do``: ahh, so you're just saying you've done this before :P
<Do``> yes. i havent done this before. normal updates got me to where i was 10 minutes ago
<IdleOne> Do``: go ahead and accept.
<Assid> okay time to get back tow rok
<Assid> lost enough time on all this
<IdleOne> gonna take a little time to finish but it will get done
<stdin> shirish: like i said, add "uid=1000" to the mount options (and your uid is probably 1000, as that's the default for the 1st user ;)
<Do``> IdleOne: already downloading. 3 more hours to go :)
<IdleOne> Do``: worst that can happen is your machine will explode and start a fire that might end up burning down your entire block :)
<shirish> stdin: in /etc/fstab its right now
<shirish>  none    /mountpoint     gmailfs         username=gmailuser,password=gmailpass,fsname=zOlRRa     0     0
<shirish> stdin: now where do I fit in the uid=1000?
<Do``> IdleOne: so i was told by the update manager ;ppp
<stdin> shirish: add ",uid=1000" after the fsname=BlAhBlAh..
<IdleOne> Do``: you planning on upgrading to gutsy?
<shirish> stdin: did, btw it should be "uid=1000" or ",uid=1000" (the comma is right? and quotation marks necessary?)
<Do``> IdleOne: i think i'm already doing so, even if its tribe 4 at the moment
<Linuturk> I've got tribe 4 live cd booted to my laptop. My sound device isn't detected. I'd like to know if the Intel hda chipsets will be support in Gutsy, and if not, what do I do to get support added?
<IdleOne> Do``: what command did yourun exactly?
<stdin> shirish: comma goes before all options, no quotes tho
<Do``> IdleOne: certain updated packages are already missing from the feisty repos and i wont beg for backports, its easier to just upgrade, its fairly stable for my needs
<Do``> IdleOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3089562&postcount=3 <-
<IdleOne> Do``: update-manager -d or did you just change feisty to gutsy in sources.list?
<shirish> stdin: thanx, is there a way to refresh fstab, to know the new thing, or one has to shutdown & then re-login for fstab to take place?
<nr5-ubuntu> this is my situation :/ http://pastebin.ca/658640
<shirish> stdin: for stab to notice the change done I mean
<Do``> IdleOne: all the 3 commands you see there. i was told it works and so far it looks that way
<IdleOne> Do``: yup that will work
<stdin> shirish: seeing as it's not mounted, just "sudo mount /mountpoint"
<Do``> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Servers_HACKED :/
<Piyush_1q> Hello everyone, anyone know if Pidgin will replace gaim in 7.10
<jussi01> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1823 kB, installed size 5140 kB
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> Piyush_1q:
<jussi01> can anyone get the videos here to work? if so, what do I need installed? http://stage6.divx.com/Liverpool-FC
<Piyush_1q> wow, nice. Thanks ubotu and jussi01
<Piyush_1q> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: transitional package to Pidgin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 112 kB, installed size 156 kB
<nr5-ubuntu> the servers were not upgraded past breezy, leaving them open to vulnerabilities after Breezy's EOL; LoCo team users were running an array of web applications (Drupal, Wordpress, Mediawiki, etc), but not updating their systems with new security patches...
<jussi01> !bot | Piyush_1q:
<ubotu> Piyush_1q:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* jussi01 pokes stdin....
* stdin pokes back
<jussi01> lol,
<IdleOne> Do``: if you read on in that post you will see that it had nothing to do with the OS and was bad administration that was at fault
<Do``> huh?
<jussi01> stdin: you have any idea how to make those vids work? they are divx embedded in a web page...
<IdleOne> Ubuntu/Mandrake/Centos/Windows/OSX all can be hacked if not properly maintained and secured
<Do``> oh the article on digg, right :P
<IdleOne> yeah
<Do``> ye, i figured btw
<stdin> jussi01: you have the mplayer plugin?
<etalli> I really need some help with WIFI
<jussi01> stdin: yes, I do, but still no go...
<jussi01> etalli: whats your problem?
<stdin> jussi01: edit ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf make sure "enable-dvx=1" is there
<shirish> stdin: you there buddy?
<stdin> I guess :p
<etalli> I used the new Restricted thing to install the Broadcom stuff, and it kind of worked.  I could see the networks and try to connect to them but they failed.  Now, after disabling them to try other stuff, I reenabled them and it never enables.  No check even after I download the fw, etc.
<shirish> stdin: no dice, I'm still not able to paste anything in gmail, although the folder does show up in /media/gmail
<stdin> shirish: what does "ls -ld /media/gmail" say?
<etalli> jussi01: And in the Network settings window, it says that I am in roaming mode, so it should give me a list, right?
<shirish> stdin:  ls -ld /media/gmail
<shirish> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-08-15 21:34 /media/gmail
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> shirish: it's because it's being mounted by root, and fuse is supposed to be mounted by the user
<etalli> jussi01: Any ideas?
<jussi01> etalli: no, sorry
<etalli> Anyone?
<shirish> stdin: I know i don't have rights, hence can't paste anything, what I want to know is how do i set things right
<jussi01> stdin: I dont have that file...
<stdin> shirish: try putting in the "user" option to fstab
<attunix> How do I install the ubuntustudio-desktop file? Apt-get gives me "E: Couldn't find package ubuntustudio-desktop."
<jussi01> attunix: you need to add the ubuntustudio repo
<shirish> stdin: should I take uid=1000 out or let both remain?
<stdin> jussi01: ok, on a page that has video in mplayer, right-click it and go in to the preferences, you can enable divx there
<attunix> jussi01: what's that?
<jussi01> stdin: thanks
<stdin> shirish: try with both, can't hurt
<jussi01> attunix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromFeisty
<shirish> stdin: ok will do, btw this is what I did last time we talked, I'm putting all the findings at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+bug/132727/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132727 in gmailfs "There is no gmailfs.py package" [Undecided,New] 
<attunix> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> ;)
<shirish> stdin: please read the comment I made, so we know if the stuff I did was right or not.
<stdin> ok carry on
<attunix> I don't really understand what to do to install ubuntustudio-desktop. The site isn't up.
<jussi01> attunix: the one i gave you?
<attunix> yeah.
<shirish> stdin: ok bbiaf, will shutdown & then come up again, btw each time I boot up I get this message about line 25 not right in /etc/fstab and then (mntent) or something similar
<shirish> stdin: will give the exact error this time when I boot up again.
<attunix> jussi01: never mind I got it
<peeps_work> will gutsy have pidgin in repos?
<peeps_work> or still gaim
<stdin> yes it has pidgin
<shirish> stdin: no luck at all, this time gmail is not to be found, although there is a cdrom folder in /media which was not there before I think
<stdin> what was the error you got then?
<tatters> when trying to run usb webcam I get  http://pastebin.com/m678918b0    this is syslog when webcam plugged in http://pastebin.com/m3e597acd
<shirish> stdin: actually this time when i got a different error
<shirish> stdin: it said Mounting local filesystems
<shirish> stdin: Invalidating stale software images
<shirish> stdin: Ignored options:rw
<shirish> stdin: Ignored option: noexec
<shirish> stdin: ignored option:user
<jussi01> grrr, i kill somebody
<shirish> stdin: ignored option:nosuid
<stdin> shirish: post your fstab to pastebin
<shirish> stdin: will do
<jussi01> stdin: any other ideas? it just keeps popping up with that it needs to install some plugin...
<nr5-ubuntu> jussi01, which codec does mplayerer say is this file encoded with?
<stdin> jussi01: did you check the settings ?
<jussi01> stdin: I tried, but it doesnt give me any option to.
<jussi01> stdin: this is the vide
<jussi01> o
<jussi01> http://stage6.divx.com/Liverpool-FC/video/1527990/Toulouse-v-Liverpool---Voronin-(15/08/07)
<shirish> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33857/
<shirish> stdin: I just edited out my username, password & fsname details apart from that everything is the same.
<shirish> stdin: the / & /home on two seperate partitions, maybe they also have a bearing?
<Some_Person> How unstable/unusable is Gutsy at this point?
<shirish> Some_Person: Its very much usable, breakage is there but not much at this point in time
<shirish> jussi01: me thinks stdin left, so many people were asking him questions including me
* stdin is still here, just googleing like mad
<jussi01> shirish: probably
<nr5-ubuntu> Jussi  wget http://video.stage6.com/1527990/.divx
<jussi01> stdin: :)
<Some_Person> Do the desktop effects have the same bug they have in Feisty?
<shirish> stdin: :)
<jussi01> nr5-ubuntu: what will that do?
<nr5-ubuntu> Playing 1527990.divx. VIDEO:  [DX50]   352x272  24bpp  25.000 fps  599.1 kbps (73.1 kbyte/s)
<shirish> Some_Person: which is?
<jussi01> Some_Person: and which bug would that be?
<Some_Person> The titlebar turning white from time to time
<nr5-ubuntu> jussie01 mplayer http://video.stage6.com/1527990/.divx
<Some_Person> Oh, and does the live cd use restricted drivers?
<shirish> Some_Person: didn't see that but then on very low end-hardware & never tried all the effects, i845GL integrated 8 MB graphics chipset
<Some_Person> Well I have a crappy machine.
<jussi01> nr5-ubuntu: thanks, it works in vlc, however mplayer gives me an error about opening the vo device
<stdin> shirish: you may just have to mount it manually, somewhere in your home dir, mounting it as root seems to just not work
<Some_Person> I just hope they fixed the titlebar bug.
<nr5-ubuntu> jussie01 ur welcome
<stdin> jussi01: I'm about to test something...
<Some_Person> Does the Gutsy live cd use restricted drivers?
<shirish> stdin: ok willing to mount it manually, in my /home/shirish/gmail or something but how to do it?
<jussi01> stdin: ok
<shirish> stdin: and does this mean I should delete tht whole entry from /etc/fstab or it would change something?
<Some_Person> Hello?
<stdin> shirish: yeah you'll need to remove that
<shirish> Some_Person: there are lot of improvements that are being made to stuff, but can't say anything for sure.
<Some_Person> Well, if you all installed Gutsy, how could you not know this?
<shirish> stdin: just commented it, so maybe in the future we can play with this
<stdin> shirish: something like "mount -t gmailfs gmailfs /home/shirish/gmailfs -o username=gmailuser,password=gmailpass,fsname=FSNAME"
<shirish> Some_Person: the thing is, I didn't use feisty with composite or beryl or anything, for whatever little I used in gutsy I didn't see the white titlebar bug which you said about
<stdin> jussi01: wooh, got it working :)
<stdin> jussi01: open a terminal
<stdin> jussi01: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<stdin> jussi01: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.so
<Some_Person> shirish: I understand that, but I'm talking about the other thing: restricted drivers on live cd
<shirish> stdin: ok will try that, btw is there any difference between fsname=FSNAME . why did you use caps?
<stdin> jussi01: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug-in-dvx.xpt
<stdin> jussi01: restart firefox, done
<stdin> shirish: I just mean use whatever your fsname is
<shirish> Some_Person: haven't used the live CD in a long time, did that in gutsy tribe 1
<shirish> stdin: ah ok
<Some_Person> oh
<shirish> stdin: fsname=something is just a variable right, it can be anything?
<stdin> shirish: yep
<shirish> stdin: for instance it can fsname=stdin or fsname=shirish
<stdin> shirish: you can use that (but it's best to make it secure)
<jussi01> stdin: bingo!!! you are a lifesaver, thanks a lot!!
<stdin> jussi01: :D
<jussi01> works perfect now :)
<shirish> stdin: relax, I am going to make that secure, although don't know if alphanumeric is allowed or not
<shirish> stdin: for the examples they have given they haven't used alphanumeric or special characters
<stdin> yep, any a-z|A-Z|0-9
<shirish> stdin: but that's another story
<shirish> stdin: lemme get this straight each time I can do something "mount -t gmailfs gmailfs /home/shirish/gmailfs -o username=gmailuser,password=gmailpass,fsname=FSNAME" & it should work right?
<shirish> stdin: this would be for this session or throughout, if throughout for all sessions where will all this stuff go?
<stdin> shirish: you'll have to do that manually for each session
<burner_> gutsy's updates are so frequent in the past few weeks, this is nuts :)
<stdin> that's what you get for running a devel version :)
<burner_> I guess, just seems busier than any time I remember in the Ubuntu history.  I love it!  /me still wishes miro would get in soon.  democracy died on me
<tatters> Could someone tell me what is possibably happening here when I try  -hwscan with xawtv    http://pastebin.com/m5e95595e
<cbothner> I need help.  I have a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 4 (+915resolution).  I cannot connect to my wireless network.  Can anyone help?
<tatters> I noob I can only say try ifconfig n lspci to if it is recognised
<cbothner> I have a Broadcom Air Force One that masquerades as a Dell wireless card.
<Do``> lovely
<Do``> the distupgrade just finished dowloading over 1gb of stuff
<Do``> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Do``> and then it ends with this error message.
<d4rkmonkey> that sucks.
<jussi01> Do``: just change your repo and try again
<Do``> change to what?
<jussi01> Do``: just go to adept/synaptic, go manage repos, then select a different repo
<nr5-ubuntu> Do``, what about running the same command again?
<nr5-ubuntu> Do``, this worked for me several times on differens systems
<Do``> i'm doing that with --fix-missing
<nr5-ubuntu> sudo apt-get update
<Do``> its unpacking now lots of stuff
<Instabin> gutsy is asking me to do a partial upgrade... should i do it?
<Instabin> im at tribe 4 now...
<Marco> How can I tell which scheduler my current kernel is configured to use?
<d4rkmonkey> o_O why'd i just get a message about doing a partial upgrade?
<d4rkmonkey> whaz this?
<Marco> ah, finally
<Marco> gnome-cups-manager is removed
<Marco> having two printing control panels
<Marco> was annoying
<nr5-ubuntu> ayeaye
<nemik> is anyone else experiencing por signal/performance with ar5212 on a thinkpad t61?
<nr5-ubuntu> i have agpgart, drm, and mach64 loaded, why does my xserver not enable direct rendering? i.e. when wil the next xgl-package appear?
<nosrednaekim> nemik: well, i'm experiencing poor range on a 5211 in a Acer 5050
<nosrednaekim> I guess the real name is AR5005G
<nr5-ubuntu> nemik does this driver support "iwconfig eth* txpower 150mW"?
<Marco> nr5-ubuntu, what card do you have?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys, so i have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed, how do i make the ubuntu usplash show up rather than the kubuntu one
<pace_t_zulu> usplash artwork that is
<nr5-ubuntu> marco its a rage M (with mach64 RT chip) http://pastebin.ca/658640 for more details
<pace_t_zulu> i already have gdm rather than kdm
<Ryo> Okay, wired network is still not working and Im still definately wanting it too...
<Ryo> I already know it's a flaw with DHCP3.
<Ryo> there's just absolutely nothing I can do.
<awen> after upgrading to gutsy nearly all my Fn-key combinations stopped working on my IBM T42... anybody experienced something similar?
<SeveredCross> What the heck kinda funky setup are you using that DHCP fails to handle it?
<Ryo> I'm using a wired connection on a router
<Ryo> there's absolutely nothing "funky".  It worked on Feisty
<nr5-ubuntu> pace_t_zulu, apt-cache search usplash and after choosing one apt-get install it
<Ryo> It's just that DHCP3 is broken.
<Ryo> And if Gutsy ever intends to be good, I think having it work with wired connections might be a good idea.  Maybe.
<nemik> nr5-ubuntu: no clue i suppose i could try it
<Do``> eh
<Do``> the default system font in gusty changed
<nosrednaekim> nemik: tell me the results please.
<Do``> now everything is weird looking and twice as big
<Do``> where can i change the default font settings?
<Ryo> Go to system-> Preferences -> Themes.
<Ryo> sorry, appearance, not themes.
<Do``> and what was this setting in feisty? :D
<Ryo> I don't remember, sorry.  But play around with it till it makes you happy.  Go to the fonts tab.
<Do``> hm
<Ryo> Dropping the DPI to 100 or 96 helps alot.
<Do``> hm
<Ryo> that's in details.
<Do``> changing the main font from 11pt to 10pt solved most of it
<Ryo> kay :P
<Do``> but gnome commander shows the contents with a very weird fixed fidth font now
<Ryo> Try a different font.
<Ryo> I've always liked Jamrul, personally.
<Do``> gnome commander didnt change
<Ryo> A lot of terminal programs can have independant fonts.
<Do``> gnome commander isnt a terminal program :D
<Ryo> Oh.  Sorry.  What exactly is it then?
<Do``> a twin-panel file manager
<Do``> like total commander and krusader and norton commander from the old times
<Ryo> Ah.  Are there font settings in its preferences?
<nr5-ubuntu> what would you say... downgrading just because of Xgl server?
<Ryo> Downgrading what just because of XGL?
<Ryo> Back to feisty?
<nr5-ubuntu> yes chances are, that xgl in another version is linked to some older (stable) mesa libGLcore
<Ryo> If you want to downgrade, be my guest.  I can help things sometimes.
<Do``> Ryo: i found it, it's all working and stuff
<Do``> but none of the changes have any effect on gnome commander
<Do``> which they should because gnome commander doesnt have a font settings option
<Ryo> Gnome commander must have a little independence from the GTK theme engine, either that or it just isn't fully worked in yet.  You might have to just tolerate it for now.
<nr5-ubuntu> Ryo then what do you say about my way of doing this: vi /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get -u upgrade
<Ryo> as far as upgrading goes, I just do the commands one at a time.  Plus, I don't see why you put vi /etc/apt/sources.list in.
<Ryo> also, apt-get commands have to be run with "sudo" in front.
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo hmm because it is faster for me to use VI than booting some of this synaptic suite
<Ryo> I personally like to use nano if I'm editing sources.list.  Although you should only ever have to open it if you're changing it.
<Do``> Ryo: found it, it works :)
<Ryo> Do'' Yay ^.^  Glad I could be of at least some help
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo i do have to change gutsy to feisty in order to downgrade, right?
<Ryo> that's correct, allthough I'm not sure you can downgrade with apt readily.
<Do``> now a new issue raised its hand
<Do``> The following packages have been kept back:  traceroute
<Ryo> what you could do, however, is have the feisty repos available
<nr5-ubuntu> apt-get -u upgrade or dist-upgrade and whats the difference?
<Do``> what should i do with it?
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo really? can i provide both in my sources list?
<Ryo> do'' and nr5-ubuntu:  Dist-upgrade is different because it can go past files that are "kept back".  use it if you're doing major upgrades.
<nr5-ubuntu> or downgrade?
<Ryo> nr5-ubutnu-  Theoretically, yes you can, and you can use those repos to downgrade specific packages.
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo wow i'd prefer it like that, it would save a lot of time
<Ryo> Because if two versions of a package are available, synaptic allows you to change versions.
<Marco> what package contains the kernel sources?
<Ryo> There's multiple versions of it.
<nr5-ubuntu> marco linux-source
<Ryo> nr5-ubuntu just to note, I just tested, and it does work to keep both feisty and gutsy repos and use feisty for downgrades when needed.
<Ryo> I'm going to go for now, I'm bored.
<Pici> Is anyone having intermittant issues with libnotify not working from scripts?
<DanaG> I've had issues with NetworkManager not connecting with ipw3945, yet it surprisingly works with iwl3945.
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-16
<DanaG> Hmm, new in capplets-data: "Use CTRL-ALT-DEL as default keybinding for 'Log out' window"
<DanaG> How do I prevent that?
<DanaG> And why does gcc never have changelogs?
* Pici is having deja vu
<Pici> I always see the gcc changelogs
<DanaG> E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc-defaults_4.1.2-2ubuntu6/changelog
<Pici> I just use aptitude and I have apt-listchanges installed
<DanaG> I like to see changelogs before I install.
<Pici> it does do it before it installs
<Pici> but it does download the packages first
<DanaG> Hmm, nice tip!  apt-listchanges sounds cool.
<DanaG> I'm installing it now.
<xorl> Ok, so I have this weird issue in gutsy trying to fix it, but not getting anywhere, gnome-panel just started jumping to 100% usage i checked for the xdg menus bug, but that was clear, it's something else
<xorl> gonna try this out
<Stormx2> FFS.
<Stormx2> I want azureus to work :(
<xorl> I just want gnome-panel back :(
<xorl> brb
<xorl> yeah that didn't work
<xorl> odd
<xorl> I removed .gnome* .gconf*
<xorl> restart X
<xorl> and yeah, gnome-panel still blank with 100% cpu usage
<jscinoz_> hey everyone
<jscinoz_> im using Gutsy tribe 4 on a xps m1330, i cant seem to get the proper nvidia drivers to install, and when they do install, X halts when anything requiring hardware acceleration occurs, and requiers a hard reboot. any ideas what i should do?
<voidmage> jscinoz_: what nvidia card is it?
<voidmage> i'm not familiar with dell's models
<jscinoz_> 8400M GS
<jscinoz_> im writing this from bitchx as i cant start X atm
<voidmage> hmm.
<voidmage> you might need the 100 series cards
<voidmage> drivers*
<voidmage> yeah
<voidmage> you do
<voidmage> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<voidmage> make sure to install build-essential if you haven't already
<jscinoz_> those are the ones i used
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> hmm.
<DanaG> And then you have to disable nv and nvidia_new from /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<jscinoz_> 100.14.11
<jscinoz_> ok dana ill try that
<voidmage> oh yeah, forgot about that part
<DanaG> And then reinstall the nvidia drivers.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/105756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105756 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "DISABLED_MODULES="nv" doesn't stop nvidia_new.ko from loading" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<jscinoz_> alright reinstalling drivers now
<jscinoz_> one other thing
<jscinoz_> how do i change the keyboard layout in console?
<jscinoz_> its stuck on us international which makes doing quotes and tilde's annoying
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<jscinoz_> cheers
<jscinoz_> alright X started this time.. lets see if we have hardware acceleration or if it crashes the system
<jscinoz_> gah, i have that bug i had with beryl back on 7.04, no window decorations and terminal is purely white, how can i fix that?
<DanaG> Oh, make sure xorg.conf mentions argb glx visuals.
<DanaG> Or just sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<fsckr> anyone alive in here :)
<d4rkmonkey> I am!
<nr5-ubuntu> im too
<d4rkmonkey> no you aren't.
<fsckr> have you had any issues with firefox with gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> you're obviously a zombie nr5-ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> fsckr, nope, are you running kubuntu? I heard there were some issues there
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey,  how come u think so... do i stink?
<fsckr> any link I click on firefox stops responding....and also i can't do anything with the preferences it does the same thing
<d4rkmonkey> nr5-ubuntu, maybe... lol
<fsckr> no not kubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> fsckr, thats weird, its working fine for m
<d4rkmonkey> *me
<fsckr> hmmm
<fsckr> this is a fresh install too
<d4rkmonkey> mine isn't
<d4rkmonkey> ;)
<jscinoz_> Gah i still cant get hardware acceleration with the nvidia driver, and when something requests it, my entire  system hangs....
<d4rkmonkey> that sucks.
<d4rkmonkey> do you know if you need hardware acceleration for Grid Wars 2?
<DanaG> Hmm, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fsckr> im goin to reboot see what happens
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, you can render anything in software ;)
<d4rkmonkey> nr5-ubuntu, Grid Wars 2 doesn't work on my comp :(
<w00t_> what's the process for getting a package version bumped [gutsy, of course] ? I've got a crash on start for a gnome program that apparantly was fixed upstream by them
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, yes i think this uses openGL but MESA-SDL should be able to render this in software
<d4rkmonkey> nr5-ubuntu, openGL works fine on my computer and I have no idea what MESA-SDL is
<fsckr> hmmm i dont understand why my firefox is borked
<w00t_> anyone?
<w00t_> don't all come screaming at once :p
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, xdriinfo and glxinfo are true both?
<fsckr> sorry w00t_ didn't see your question i just logged on
<d4rkmonkey> nr5-ubuntu, you zombies know much more than me.. what are those?
<w00t_> [00:28:47]  <w00t_> what's the process for getting a package version bumped [gutsy, of course] ? I've got a crash on start for a gnome program that apparantly was fixed upstream by them <-
<w00t_> :)
<fsckr> o can't answer that one sorry
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, just type "xdriinfo" in your terminal and then "glxinfo|less" there you should see if everything works
<d4rkmonkey> glxinfo|less gave me a hell of alot of things I don't understand
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, just watch the first 4 lines
<d4rkmonkey> says direct rendering: Yes
<d4rkmonkey> name of display: :0.0
<d4rkmonkey> display: :0  screen: 0
<d4rkmonkey> direct rendering: Yes
<d4rkmonkey> server glx vendor string: SGI
<fsckr> hmm can someone tell me how to add icons to gutsy?  You can't just go to appearance and install....
<d4rkmonkey> and xdriinfo just says Screen 0: i965
<nr5-ubuntu> great then your card seems to be completely installed
<d4rkmonkey> yeah, its weird that Grid Wars 2 doesn't work.. it just freezes X and I can't restart X
<Pici> fsckr: usually you just drag the icon tar.gz over the appearance window
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, can you run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/biof -o
<d4rkmonkey> it does the same thing using any program with OpenGL in feisty does on this comp
<d4rkmonkey> one sec, I'll check
<fsckr> yea Pici i tried that
<nr5-ubuntu> eek
<d4rkmonkey> yup, it works fine nr5-ubuntu
<nr5-ubuntu> so should grid wars too... did you set NvAGP in your xorg.conf?
<jscinoz_> hey guys
<d4rkmonkey> nr5-ubuntu, uhh I don't know entirely... my xorg.conf is kind of weird cus of the fixes I had to do in Feisty for my video card.
<jscinoz_> I installed the nvidia driver v100.14.11, then added nv and nvidia-new to the blacklist, now X starts with the nvidia driver, but i have no window decorations, and terminal is just a white box. Also if anything tries to use 3d accleration the entire system hangs requiring a hard reboot. my GPU is an 8400M GS, and im on a santa rosa chipset.
<fsckr> !nvdeco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdeco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, ok dont touch... *G* as long as it works you may choose to leave it like that ;)
<d4rkmonkey> nr5-ubuntu, ok.
<fsckr> jscinoz_, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<jscinoz_> talright...
<d4rkmonkey> hmm, I'm going to try and put in the default xorg.conf file I have (I backed it up a while ago) and see if that works...
<nr5-ubuntu> d4rkmonkey, i recently installed a nvidia gt8500 with BETA drivers, as the system kept crashing i switched some options regarding irqs and correctly installed the CPU cooling, now this box runs stable =)
<slavik`lap> so, fglrx is still crap?
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not using nvidia though... using intel GM 965 chipset (its a laptop)
<d4rkmonkey> brb
<fsckr> where is the link for the tribe 4 release?
<jscinoz_> fsckr, done, still no decorations
<jscinoz_> also i still have that problem where if something request 3d acceleratoin my system hangs
<fsckr> restart x
<jscinoz_> i did...
<fsckr> ok the topic says tribe 4 released but its not on the d/l page?
<jscinoz_> i'm using tribe 4
<jscinoz_> cdimage.ubuntu.com and it was in there somewhere
<jscinoz_> cant be much more specific as i dont have access to a webbroswer
<fsckr> blah firefox is borked all to hell...can't even go to that page
<jscinoz_> >_<
<nr5-ubuntu> fsckr, whaa... iceweasel epiphany dillo links opera
<jscinoz_> so any idea why i dont have 3d accel even with the nvidia driver?
<jscinoz_> or window decorations
<nr5-ubuntu> jscinoz_, i had a similar issue but i dont know how to fix
<fsckr> jscinoz_, what do you get when you type glxinfo in terminal
<jscinoz_> you sad "had" as if you fixed it
<d4rkmonkey> changes back to default xorg.conf, restarted and went into recoverymode to reconfigre, got it working again with not-super edited xorg.conf, now I gotta install gridwars2 to see if it'll run
<jscinoz_> fsckr i cannot run terminal in X as it appears entirely white (part of the no decorations bug)
<fsckr> press alt-f2 and type in metacity --replace
<jscinoz_> hangs my system..
<fsckr> and do you have this in your xorg.conf? Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<jscinoz_> yes
<jscinoz_> in the screen section
<fsckr> you can't alt-f2 to run a command?
<jscinoz_> basically, if i alt-f2 and type metacity --replace my system hangs and needs a hard reboot
<jscinoz_> and if i open terminal its entirely white, so its unusable
<fsckr> can you go to system<preference<appearnace<desktop affects and turn that off?
<jscinoz_> not listed in menu, whats the command to open that applet?
<fsckr> to be honest i dunno...i just installed gutsy this morning.  I dont know why you dont have that option
<jscinoz_> can you check for me
<jscinoz_> right click menus, edit, go to system-admin, find desktop effects, right click, launcher properties
<jscinoz_> and tell me the command line
<jscinoz_> also, if i have X running and a switch to one of the tty consoles, when i switch back to X the screen is purely white and i need to restart x
<fsckr> gnome-appearance-properties
<d4rkmonkey> it took longer to crash this tiem!
<d4rkmonkey> *time
<d4rkmonkey> I hope I didn't break my OpenGL not crashing my comp...
<d4rkmonkey> nope, just grid wars
<jscinoz_> ok thanks
<jscinoz> no good
<jscinoz> second i clicked no effects, system hung
<jscinoz> im just going to apt-get remove compiz
<jscinoz> then i can atleast have window decorations
<jscinoz> alright, thats done, time to see if glxgears kills my system
<jscinoz> whee it didnt break it
<jscinoz> therfore, compiz is the cause of all the problems >_<
<jscinoz> wow, i'm impressed, apart from compiz breaking GLX, Gutsy got nearly everythign right. Multimedia keys, laptop remote, 802.11N, bluetooth all working
<nedw> should i wait for tribe 5 or download a tribe 4 cd now for my laptop?
<nedw> *cough*
<nr5-ubuntu> right click here dragndrop there then type in your password and the worldsgonna be allryte sounds like some bobmarley stuff %)
<d4rkmonkey> ok.. this sucks. All the windows on my laptop are white.
<d4rkmonkey> I can do commands in the terminal, but I can't see what I'm writing
<d4rkmonkey> how to I turn off compiz-fusion?
<d4rkmonkey> *do
<d4rkmonkey> through terminal
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Nvidia, right?
<d4rkmonkey> nope
<d4rkmonkey> intel
<d4rkmonkey> I enabled something I shouldn't have
<d4rkmonkey> everything went white XD
<RAOF> Hm.  That would be compiz.
<d4rkmonkey> yup
<d4rkmonkey> I just need to disable compiz
<d4rkmonkey> I can open up a terminal
<d4rkmonkey> and I can run commands
<RAOF> But that should just work for you - your drivers don't suck!
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> i enabled some weird reflective thing
<d4rkmonkey> I duno
<RAOF> At least, don't suck too badly.
<RAOF> Aaaah
<RAOF> Ctrl+Alt+F1 is your friend.
<d4rkmonkey> whats that do?
<d4rkmonkey> RAOF I can open up a terminal (I have it on ctrl+alt+t) I just need command to kill desktop effects...
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Oh, sorry.  "metacity --replace!
<RAOF> d4rkmonkey: Oh, sorry.  "metacity --replace"
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> thanks
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> I just tried installing gutsy and met a problem in the installer
<johnnybuoy> (tribe 4)
<johnnybuoy> the problem was that I have a separate /boot partition
<johnnybuoy> and I set the partitioner up so that it uses the /boot partition
<johnnybuoy> now it told me it wouldn't advance because /boot wasn't marked for format
<Marco> I just downloaded the 2.6.23-rc3 patch and I've uncompressed it and placed it in the 2.6.22 source directory
<Marco> how do I go about actually performing the patch?
<johnnybuoy> which pretty much beats the purpose of having a /boot partition...
<johnnybuoy> Marco, don't put it in the source directory
<johnnybuoy> you do " patch -p0 < /path/to/patch"
<johnnybuoy> or " patch -p1 < /path/to/patch"
<johnnybuoy> iirc
<johnnybuoy> in the root directory of your kernel
<johnnybuoy> (if i understand right it's the kernel that you want to patch)
<Marco> oh, woops
<Marco> I was trying to patch the source I got off apt
<Marco> and I just remembered that ubuntu sources != vanilla sources
<johnnybuoy> yep
<johnnybuoy> but it could work
<johnnybuoy> see it
<Stormx2> Could someone suggest a working CD burner for gutsy?
<Marco> will I still get the boot splash
<Stormx2> k3b is borked, serpentine is borked...
<Marco> with vanilla sources?
<johnnybuoy> Marco, try it, if the patch applies cleanly it should, yes
<johnnybuoy> Marco, well, I don't know about that
<johnnybuoy> Marco, just try applying the patch to the ubuntu sources
<Marco> I'm patching to 2.6.23rc3 to try out the new cpu scheduler
<Marco> supposedly it's supposed to work miracles
<johnnybuoy> oh?
<johnnybuoy> :-P
<johnnybuoy> yeah, I heard about it..
<Tomi-idle> Stormx2: try brasero
<johnnybuoy> what is the installer of ubuntu called?
<johnnybuoy> !installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Odd: trying to enable bcm43xx in restricted-manager does not actually apply.
<RAOF> Marco: Yeah, I heard it cured a lepper in Venezuela.
<Tomi-idle> johnnybuoy: ubiquity
<Marco> yes, it's very impressive
<johnnybuoy> RAOF, :-D lmao
<Marco> btw, I want to use my 2.6.22 config for 2.6.23
<johnnybuoy> Tomi-idle, thx
<Marco> how do I do that without causing problems?
<DanaG> Odd: restricted-manager downloads the firmware, but doesn't do anything with it.
<DanaG> Oh, and even if I download it myself, it doesn't work -- "okay" does nothing.
<Marco> why does ubuntu use dash instead of bash?
<crdlb> Marco, as the name implies, it's faster :)
<crdlb> according to wikipedia, it's smaller, and less likely to break
<alexandros> hey guys!
<alexandros> how long till gutsy goes stable? :D
<Pici> October
<alexandros> cool!
<flowbot> is there a changelog available for the latest kernel?
<RAOF> aptitude changelog linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic :)
<DanaG> The !aptitude thingy should be updated to point to this, too.
<DanaG> http://www.pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<flowbot> RAOF: cheers!
<Falstius> why is all the hplip, hpfax, etc installed in gutsy by default? (especially since it is broken with a basic install)?
<d4rkmonkey> I dunno, but somehow i fixed 99% of my desktop effects errosr by mistake :D
<johnnybuoy> anyone to confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/132840 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132840 in ubiquity "/boot partition doesn't need to be formatted ( gutsy tribe 4 )" [Undecided,New] 
<mzuverink> No sound upon Gnome login?  Anyone else have this?
<johnnybuoy> by the way, what language is ubiquity written in?
<rexbron> is anyone else having trouble connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<DanaG> Argh, something is breaking my delete key.
<DanaG> How can I figure out what app is grabbing it?
<IdleOne> rexbron: lemme check
<rexbron> thanks
<IdleOne> connects fine here
<johnnybuoy> hahaha python :-)
<IdleOne> rexbron: try connecting to 91.189.88.39
<rexbron> IdleOne: that works, thanks
<IdleOne> np
<databuddy> oo it would be good if /boot/ didnt have to be formatted
<databuddy> i would consider that a feature rather than a bug personally XD
<databuddy> i'll try to confirm that tomorrow
<d4rkmonkey> I'm convinced my laptop hates me.
<d4rkmonkey> the brightness keys work like 35% of the time
<Toma-> Is there anyway to see the build log for the mplayer package?
<Pici> Toma-: Yes...https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+builds?build_state=built&build_text=mplayer
<Toma-> ta
<Pici> yep
<Toma-> tis still broken, apparently
<Toma-> RE: Mp3 encoding
<d4rkmonkey> I <3 the ring switching thing in desktop-effects
<d4rkmonkey> :D
<Toma-> well that doesnt make sense
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<Marco> rofl
<Marco> this kernel
<Marco> has been compiling for quite a while now
<nr5-ubuntu> ayeaye
<d4rkmonkey> :O
<nr5-ubuntu> hehe my laptops battery is crashed but it takes 30-40 minutes until it poweroffs
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<d4rkmonkey> how do I un-modprobe a mudle?
<d4rkmonkey> *module
<d4rkmonkey> if that makes sense...
<Toma-> rmmod
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<d4rkmonkey> thanks
<crdlb> modprobe -r :)
<Ryo> Wow I feel like an idiot.  I've been searching for why my wired internet fails over and over, and I finally found out it wasn't plugged into the router.
<d4rkmonkey> thanks
<d4rkmonkey> gah it says its busy...
<Hairulfr> Ryo: Hahaha, nice move'
<Ryo> Since I'm here, anyone need tech support?
<nr5-ubuntu> hey ryo =)
<Marco> I keep getting this error: The changelog says we are creating 2.6.23-rc3-marco-remixmarco-remix
<Marco> However, I thought the version is 2.6.23-rc3-marco-remix
<Marco> how can I remove said changelog
<Ryo> hey.
<d4rkmonkey> My CD drive won't open for some reason :(
<Ryo> d4rkmonkey:  try typing "eject" in the terminal.
<d4rkmonkey> nope, doesn't work
<d4rkmonkey> its weird.
<Marco> is it mounted?
<Ryo> have you tried unmouting it?
<Marco> type "mount"
<d4rkmonkey> uhh
<d4rkmonkey> it doesn't seem mounted but it should be automounted...
<d4rkmonkey> it doesn't have anything in it
<d4rkmonkey> its just weird
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo i made it! but then apt-get upgrade destroyed my house of cards again... and now i think its over.... [dri]  mach64.o kernel module version is 1.0.0, but version 2.x is needed (with 2
<nr5-ubuntu> .x >= 2.0)
<tehk> Anyone know if displayconfig-gtk is included already?
<Ryo> nr5-ubutnu:  If you set it up to have all feisty repos, you can just downgrade all the dependancies.
<RAOF> tehk: Yes, it is.
<mzuverink> Does anyone know what I need to do to get sounds to work?  I have no login or shutdown sounds, and no notification sound upon login screen loading.
<tehk>  RAOF, do you know how to you access it? I thought it was going to be an advanced button in the resolution menu
<Ryo> mzuverink:  I've noticed that one too... the rest of the sound works for me though.
<RAOF> tehk: Dunno.
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo does ubuntu keep a list of actions when doing apt-get upgrade?
<mzuverink> Ryo, do you also have the brown screen between login and desktop loading even though you changed the color scheme?
<Ryo> nr5-ubuntu:  yes, it's in synaptic marked file -> history.
<Ryo> mzuverink:  that's just how ubuntu is.  The brown screen login is just the default GDM theme.
<qmf> i'm getting errors with linux-libc-dev " unable to make backup link of `./usr/include/asm/debugreg.h' before installing"
<mzuverink> Ryo, but normally if you change the login screen, you can also change the background color.
<nr5-ubuntu> ryo ok now i did not used synaptic does apt have such a list?
<mzuverink> Ryo, the changing of background color does not hold
<Ryo> nr5-ubuntu:  synaptic is just a GUI of apt, so granted it does.  I just have no idea how to access it.  try "apt-get --help"
<Ryo> mzuverink:  GDM has seperate theming.  Let me try and find where the adjustment was for it again.
<mzuverink> system..admin..login screen
<mzuverink> Ryo, system..admin..login screen
<Ryo> mzuverink:  yeah, you got that earlier than me.
<mzuverink> Ryo, any changes that you make to the background color does not hold, it goes back to brown no matter what.
<mzuverink> Ryo, but you get your choice of gdm themes
<Ryo> mzuverink:  that's because the background is actually a png.
<Ryo> mzuverink:  there's more GDM themes on www.gnome-look.org.  I <3 that site.
<d4rkmonkey> ok, this is retarded. My optical drive won't eject in Gutsy, but when I restarted, when gutsy was loading, it ejects fine.
<mzuverink> Ryo, yeah, I know, but when did the background on gdm change to a png?
<mzuverink> Ryo, it changed and held in feisty
<Ryo> mzuverink:  That's the ubuntu default theme.  Just get a different one from gnome-look and it'll all be fine.  I don't know why they changed it.
<mzuverink> Ryo, not the actual gdm theme, but the colored background you see in between the login screen and the background of your desktop
<Ryo> mzuverink:  Ah.  There's possibly a problem with it applying the change in that case.  You might have to wait for upgrades.
<mzuverink> Ryo, thanks
<shirish> Ryo: have you used gmailfs?
<Marco> How can I make ccache play well with APT?
<Ryo> shirish:  No.
<Marco> I want to symlink gcc and g++ and friends to ccache
<Marco> but I'm scared that everytime gcc is updated
<Marco> that'll be overwritten
<Ryo> shirish:  Is it good?
<RAOF> The symlink will die :)
<RAOF> Marco: You can dpkg-divert stuff.  Check it out.
<shirish> Ryo: I am stuck in trying to mount it, just can't get it right I guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+bug/132727
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132727 in gmailfs "There is no gmailfs.py package" [Undecided,New] 
<Ryo> shirish:  Try finding a .deb of the python package.
<shirish> Ryo: the .deb package is there, it installed the mount.gmailfs which is now its correct name
<shirish> Ryo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+bug/132727 the description is changed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132727 in gmailfs "Can't configure gmailfs" [Undecided,New] 
<d4rkmonkey> whats gmailfs?
<shirish> d4rkmonkey: its basically a way to use gmail as a filesystem
<nosrednaekim> mount your gmail account as a remote file system
<d4rkmonkey> oh sweet
<shirish> d4rkmonkey: yup its sweet, its so damn easy to do the same in windows, why its so fucking hard in GNU/Linux :(
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Ryo> shirish:  when you typed "dpkg -l gmailfs"  did you mean "dpkg -i gmailfs"?
<RAOF> shirish: Man, those commands are messed up.
<Ryo> shirish:  Also, cd to your directory of instillation, and make sure to call gmailfs "gmailfs.deb".
<shirish> Ryo: no, its dpkg -l gmailfs
<Marco> RAOF, that's very very very neat
<shirish> Ryo: I didn't do any manual install, its there in the repository
<Ryo> shirish:  -l is the list command.  -i is install.
<d4rkmonkey> Why do my brightness buttons only work less than 25% of the time?
<RAOF> shirish: The *actual* command that you want to run, from "man mount.gmailfs", is "sudo mount -t gmailfs none /path/of/mount/point -o username=gmailuser,password=gmailpass,fsname=zOlRRa"
<shirish> Ryo: I know I installed it through "sudo aptitude install gmailfs"
<Ryo> shirish:  Okay.  Well RAOF seems to know more about this application than I.
<RAOF> shirish: Replacing all the various things with the appropriate mount-point, username, password.
<shirish> ROAF: I ran that, the problem with that is, it gives only access only to root then, I want the user (shirish) to only have access to gmailfs & not any other user, sudo or root is an exception.
<shirish> Ryo: you forgot, there is also an fsname
<DanaG> Many people seem to be having various issues with brightness control.
<DanaG> For me, I can change brightness with hotkeys, but I don't get Gnome's OSD.
<shirish> ROAF: I did read the mount.gmailfs manpage
<shirish> DanaG: there is a way to get GNOME's OSD? From where did you get that?
<Ryo> DanaG:  GNOME doesn't have an embedded brightness adjuster, to my knowledge.
<RAOF> shirish: You may want to add the a "uid=<youruid>" to that cammand line, after the other options.
<DanaG> I'm not sure -- the OSD isn't working for me.
<RAOF> shirish: I'm not sure if gmailfs supports that, though.
<DanaG> My BIOS is what adjusts brightness, and then it notifies the OS of the change.
<shirish> ROAF: I did try that though, but it didn't make any difference :(
<andne> anyone have issues with static in ogg files when played in rhythmbox?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<RAOF> shirish: You haven't tried "sudo mount -t gmailfs none /path/of/mount/point -o username=gmailuser,password=gmailpass,fsname=zOlRRa,uid=1000", have you?
<DanaG> My bug report
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<Ryo> andne:  I've had a lot of issues with rythmbox.  I suggest exaile.
<shirish> ROAF: I tried that already yesterday
<RAOF> shirish: Not according to your bug report you haven't.
<shirish> RAOF: now it does, added a comment so you guys know I tried this too & what it gives me.
<andne> Ryo: I suppose one of those is crashing if the you try to bring up a file browser twice in the preferences window?
<Ryo> andne:  With me it crashed when I tried to upload my libraries.
<shirish> ROAF: I did change the appropriate username, password & fsname values as needed, my uid is 1000 on the system.
<DanaG> I just added another note to my bug report.
<andne> there's something funny about the way it plays files compared to totem that causes files to sound bad when played in it but not in totem
<shirish> RAOF: lemme know if you get some more info. or idea what to do?
<RAOF> shirish: Anyway, that doesn't really seem like a bug report.  You should probably open up a support request on answers.launchpad.net.
<shirish> ROAF: you are right, I should probably mark this invalid & then open a support request on answers.launchpad.net
<fsckr> back after a  reinstall of gutsy :P
<Ryo> well, I'm going again, cya all.
<nosrednaekim> bye
<DanaG> Oh, why do Flash videos always take such ridiculous CPU usage?
<dick-richardson> the font that firefox is using for the toolbars is incredibly small. where's that specified? I'm not seeing changes in about:config
<DanaG> It'll often take 100% of one of my CPU cores.
<andne> DanaG: Because adobe can't figure out how to write a codec that actually works
<crdlb> because it use software scaling
<crdlb> uses*
<crdlb> ie not Xv
<DanaG> Is it just their Linux version that sucks so horribly?
<DanaG> I've never noticed the Windows version using video overlay.
<andne> how hard is it to port something like flash to 64bit?  kind of annoying that neither 64bit computer I have can run flash
<DanaG> I wonder if I'd be better off putting Flash on Firefox in a VM.
<nosrednaekim> andne: did you try nspluginwrapper?
<andne> flash on linux does something weird, it tends to get in the way of drop-down menus on sites
<crdlb> andne, that's actually a limation of gecko
<RAOF> andne: Tried "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" anytime recently? :)
<andne> no
<RAOF> andne: You may be pleasantly surprised.
<andne> hm, maybe I should actually pay attention to things
<dick-richardson> anyone know how to change the toolbar fonts in firefox?
<Marco> RAOF, btw, I found an even better solution
<RAOF> Marco: For what?
<Marco> /usr/lib/ccache is a directory full of symlinks (named gcc, g++, etc...) that all link to ccache
<Marco> for using ccache
<Marco> so you add that to the beginning of your path
<Marco> and :)
<RAOF> :)
<andne> dick-richardson: my guess is that they're set by gnome, not firefox
<dick-richardson> everything else is correct... :/
<shirish> ROAF: I finally opened up a support request at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+question/11592 lemme know if I need to add anything else in it too.
<Toma-> shirish: whats the mount point?
<shirish> Toma-: its /home/shirish/gmailfs
<Toma-> ahh ok
<shirish> Toma-: I didn't want to make the bug as well as the support request muddled hence put up the generic statement.
<Toma-> might want to state youre using gutsy in the support question
<shirish> Toma-: right, would also do that.
<Toma-> did you try adding 'user' to the options?
<Toma-> like a normal filesystem
<shirish> Toma-: I also did that yesterday, can try it again
<DanaG> Argh, I so hate flash.
<DanaG> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=217328&cid=17657948
<Toma-> i hear flash hates you too. >_>
<DanaG> (that's not me)
<shirish> Toma-: I get the same mount options as before
<DanaG> Oh, so is that why it rapes my CPU?
<ameyer> I think the term isn't rape, it's "surprise sex"
<DanaG> That's not funny to joke about.
<Toma-> shirish: not too sure then sorry
<Toma-> guys, is that even gutsy related?
<Stik> lol
<ameyer> umm, the flash cpu-rape thing might be
<shirish> Toma-: ok thanx for trying anyway
<Toma-> shirish: i suspect it might be one of those options, like defaults or soemthing. after all, its still a regular filesystem
<Toma-> np
<DanaG> The brightness bug I talked about earlier is a more relevant issue, and it's actually about something not closed-source.
<shirish> Toma-: I hope so too, I wish there was a guide or something, the manpage as well richard's webpage doesn't cover the normal use-cases
<ameyer> DanaG: related to Xv video on an intel chip?
<DanaG> Nope.
<ameyer> *graphics chip
<DanaG> I mean, more relevant to the channel.
<DanaG> I also have issues with xv under Compiz on nvidia, though.
<ameyer> well, xv video looks weird on an intel graphics chip
<ameyer> off and on since at least dapper
<ameyer> at least it no longer randomly kernel panics
<Marco> hmm, I added this to my .profile, but it's not affecting my path
<Marco> PATH=/usr/lib/ccache:$PATH
<Marco> export PATH
<DanaG> Oh, and update-manager is also buggy.
<DanaG> Try scrolling through the list with the keyboard, and you'll see the wrong changelogs.
<Toma-> Marco: you did start a new bash session right?
<Marco> yes
<Marco> I closed the terminal
<Marco> and opened a new one
<Toma-> easier just to run bash
<Marco> tried that too
<Marco> no cigar
<Toma-> i dont think export is needed either
<Toma-> and there are executables in /usr/lib/ccache?
<Marco> symlinks
<Marco> named gcc, g++, etc...
<Toma-> ok
<Marco> that all point to ccache
<Toma-> how can you be sure its not working? :)
<Toma-> 'which gcc'
<Marco> I figured it out
<Marco> well, I was doing echo $PATH
<Marco> and it wasn't there
<Marco> .profile and /etc/profile are only run on a new login shell
<Marco> I have to run bash --login
<Marco> at least until next time I login
<shirish> Marco: I did export PATH=/usr/lib/ccache:$PATH long time back & at the next login, the /usr/lib/ccache is there.
<Marco> brb
<shirish>  which gcc
<shirish> /usr/lib/ccache/gcc
<Marco> where is the cache stored
<Marco> I don't see it
<Marco> :/
<shirish> Marco: what does which gcc give you?
<Marco> oh, gcc compiles fine
<Marco> everytime I compile with gcc. "called for link" in the stats goes up
<Marco> but nothing is cached
<shirish> Marco: i know nothing about ccache just the fact that it compiles stuff faster.
<DanaG> Argh, why is HAL trying to mount ntfs-3g with write support?
<DanaG> And why doesn't it fall back to read-only if it can't mount writeable?
<DanaG> Not mounting at alll.... is very bad behavior.
<Marco> change fstab
<Marco> change rw to ro
<DanaG> It's not in fstab -- it's a USB drive.
<Marco> oh
<Marco> why is your USB drive ntfs?
<Marco> O.o
<voidmage> anyone else have problems with mythfilldatabase using 90%+ cpu?
<Marco> bad call
<Marco> wait, do you mean thumb drive or actual HD?
<DanaG> Hard drive.
<shirish> Marco: its actually an interesting use-case whether the drive in question is a thumb drive or actual HD
<shirish> its definitely interesting
<DanaG> I can't figure out where it's getting the idea to use 3g.
<Marco> DanaG, btw, why does mounting read/write fail?
<Marco> well, is it formatted ntfs?
<Stik> Noone would happen to know of a fix for vmwares systray icon would they?
<DanaG> It's failing because of unclean mount, but I don't really care for writeability, anyway.
<DanaG> If I want to write, I'll manually use the script in ntfs-3g-nautilus-utils (from somewhere... I don't remember where).
<DanaG> Odd, it's trying to set write even without -3g.
<DanaG> spawnv(): executing /bin/mount '/bin/mount' '-t' 'ntfs' '-o' 'nosuid,nodev,user,async,atime,noexec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,nls=utf8' '/dev/sdb6' '/media/Documents'
<DanaG> Well, that was pmount-hal /dev/sdb6 -d
<DanaG> I can manually tell pmount-hal to use ro mode.
<shirish> bbiaf
<DanaG> Somehow, it's trying to use ntfs-3g even when told to use ntfs.
<voidmage> oh shit.
<voidmage> it is 4E
<voidmage> wrong channel.
<voidmage> my bad
<shirish> DanaG: are you around m8?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<shirish> DanaG: is there a manual about pmount? For I can't find it?
<DanaG> Use the manpages, Luke.  (heh, play on "Use the Force")
<shirish> DanaG: shirish@Mugglewille:~$ man prmount
<shirish> No manual entry for prmount
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ man pmount
<shirish> No manual entry for pmount
<shirish> DanaG: I tried before I asked you
<DanaG> Odd, I have those manpages.
<DanaG> I'll try to find out what package has them.
<shirish> DanaG: thanx
<DanaG> Hmm, it's in the package pmount.
<DanaG> You can also try using gnome-mount.
<DanaG> I always forget about that one.
<shirish> DanaG: this means that its not installed by default either pmount or gnome-mount
<DanaG> pmount is not installed by default, because I believe gnome-mount may supersede it.
<shirish> DanaG: yup I have gnome-mount installed.
<DanaG> I'm trying to figure out the syntax of gnome-mount.
<DanaG> gnome-mount -d /dev/sd(whatever)
<shirish> DanaG: perhaps that might be an answer to an issue I have been having https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+question/11592 what do you think? Although this is a virtual file-system
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't used gmailfs before.
<DanaG> And doesn't it violate their TOS?
<shirish> DanaG: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-smime/gmail-smime.html
<shirish> DanaG: there is also a firefox-extension I believe and from what i know google people would like people using their service no matter how we use it.
<shirish> DanaG: actually I wanted to give this link http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html inadverantly gave you the extension link, oh well.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Well, you can try gnome-mount or pmount with the correct options.
<DanaG> Note that if you have incorrect parameters, all gnome-mount does is spit out its version number.
<DanaG> (I call that bad design.)
<RAOF> File a bug.  That seems poor behavior, yes.
<Sayers> Ehm, why does pidgen seem not to always want to dock?
<sayers_> Hi all
<sayers> Flac is an amazing format :o
<keram> hello
<keram> when i start up gusty tribe 4 trackerd is running with like 30% cpu usage
<keram> is there a fix for this?
<keram> i've just been doing killall trackerd
<h1st0> thats the fix
<h1st0> lol
<keram> is trackerd even important?
<keram> so whats the purpose of trackerd?
<keram> i didnt have this problem with tribe 3
<h1st0> keram: did the package update?
<keram> yeah
<h1st0> keram: check /var/cache/apt/archive see if you have an older version of it to install.
<keram> no i reinstalled with tribe 4 yesterday
<h1st0> keram: ahh from cd?
<keram> yeah from cd
<h1st0> I don't know then.
<keram> with tribe 4 there is better wireless card support i think
<keram> i dont have to compile the intellinuxwireless driver
<keram> it just works
<keram> :] 
<h1st0> I wish they could get the broadcom cards that way.
<h1st0> Hey does keyring still prompt for password on every start up stil??
<sayers> Why does pidgin not want to Dock :( ?
<h1st0> Because it s abird
<h1st0> not a boa
<h1st0> boat
<RAOF> It perches :)
<sayers> :(
<sayers> well why isnt it a boat
<sayers> I need it to dock
<RAOF> sayers: You're going to need to state your problem more clearly.  What does "dock" mean, for example :)
<sayers> its mega early, Ill get it tomarow
<keram> can you start trackerd with certain options s othat it wont consume so many resource?
<voltagex> hi, I was wondering if there's a jigdo image available for tribe-4
<voltagex> for the -desktop release I mean
<troxor> has anyone experienced dpkg zombies during upgrades?
<DanaG> What's the opposite of adduser?
<DanaG> I want to remove a user from a group.
<Hobbsee> deluser?
<DanaG> Wouldn't that delete a user entirely?
<RAOF> man deluser :)
<RAOF> In short, no.
<RAOF> deluser <user> <group> is the inverse to adduser <user> <group>
<DanaG> Aah, cool.  Thanks.
<RAOF> In fact, deluser is pretty much the inverse of adduser :)
<Assid> userdel
<RAOF> Assid: I'll use higher-level tools where available, thanks :)
<Assid> high level tools?
<RAOF> deluser vs userdel
<DanaG> Odd: Unable to create view: org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<Hobbsee> hiya
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Hobbsee! Is it a known problem that konqueror's mouse gestures vanish in Gutsy or is it unique for me?
<Hobbsee> no idea
* MilhousePunkRock felt dary two days ago and ran "kdesu adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<MilhousePunkRock> Worked better than Edgy --> Feisty and USB now works after hibernation...
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i didnt think you were running gutsy
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I got a new printer last week, the very latest driver for it has dependancies that were newer than what feisty offered...
<MilhousePunkRock> So I though, why not give it a go. The ThinkPad was scheduled for a clean reinstall after gutsy's stable release anyway, so there was not much to lose...
<arooni> folks trying to install ubuntu.... on a thinkpad t61.... i can boot up live cd... but graphics are messed up (intel x3100 card)..... and i already used safe graphics mode... any other ideas?
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: According to thinkwiki.org the card only supports a depth of 24. Did you try that?
<MilhousePunkRock> http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock, how do i set that
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: On the boot menu, you can configure the graphics, set it to you resolution with a colordepth of 24 and see if that helps
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock, i'm a bit of anoob
<arooni> can you tell me what i'd set as a bootoptin?
<arooni> colordepth=24
<arooni> ??
<arooni> and should i use the safe graphics mode
<arooni> or regular
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: One of the F-keys will give you a list of graphics modes to choose from
<arooni> ah ok
<arooni> i have installed ubuntu on the exact same laptop a month ago
<arooni> and it worked great
<arooni> i'm not sure whats going on
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Why would you install alpha software if you consider yourself a noob anyway?
<arooni> well i'm really installing 7.04
<arooni> but no one is answering in #ubuntu
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock, theres no x24 option
<arooni> but there is 16!
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: That should work too... You can probably install the propietaty driver afterwards
<arooni> what is 32 bit color
<arooni> i made the right move getting this video card rather than the nvidia one
<arooni> at least i hpoe i did?
<arooni> ;p
<ameyer> is it ATI?
<arooni> no, its integrated
<arooni> intel x3100
<arooni> 965 chipset
<arooni> i never play games, i just use for business + programming
<ameyer> yeah, intel's stuff is the only stuff that's  properly supported by linux
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: In that case it should not make a difference... NVidia is pretty nice supporting linux though
<arooni> go me ;p
<arooni> i was optimizing for battery life
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: In general, a ThinkPad is the right choice anyway... :D
<arooni> awesome!
<ameyer> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, if you like your graphics cards with a side of GPL violation and a side of unknown kernel mode code
<arooni> oh man
<arooni> graphis is still messed up
<arooni> even at 1024x768 16bit
<arooni> i cant see what i'm doing
<arooni> it looks all interlaced and stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Try the alternate CD instead, if you can...
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock, does it need to be burned to a cd
<arooni> or can it be burned to a dvd
<MilhousePunkRock> ameyer: I am not a free-as-in-speech hardliner and my NVidia card works fine on the desktop with closed source drivers...
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock, and what speed should i burn it on
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: That's a good question
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Slower is better in that case... Make sure you run the intergrity test for the CD too, my very first Kubuntu install didn't turn out to work because of a badly burned CD
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock, 2x?
<arooni> 4x?
<ameyer> well, closed source drivers clearly violate the GPL...
<RAOF> I think "clearly" may be overstating the case, there.
<RAOF> Whether or not they do, they still suck because we can't fix them.
<ameyer> and closed source drivers may work on windows (let's face it, one more backdoor doesn't change things), but not on Linux...
<RAOF> !nouveau ftw!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau ftw! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Go as low as you can go...
<DanaG> Another thing that sucks about NVIDIA; no framebuffer driver.
<DanaG> No native-res framebuffer.
<ameyer> Let's face it, if nvidia/ATI/$wifi_manufacturer wanted to root anyone who used their proprietary driver, they could
<ameyer> it's generally not good practice to root your customers or the customers of your customers though
<RAOF> DanaG: I'd be happy if they didn't segfault when trying GL under compiz, frankly.
* NastyAccident is away: ZzZzZzZzZzZzZ train has kidnapped me... Ohzz Nozz, send an SoS out!
<DanaG> I never used to have that gl-crashes-xorg under Beryl.
<DanaG> Even with the same drivers.
<RAOF> It's possible that compiz does something wrong.
<RAOF> Also, Compiz does a whole lot more than beryl, now.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, here's an easy way to crash Xorg on some SiS video chips:
<DanaG> glxinfo.
<DanaG> Crash!
<ameyer> nice
<ameyer> Intel's driver used to randomly fsck the kernel when using accelerated video
<ameyer> now it only does it when loading GDM
<ameyer> and occasionally when coming back from hibernation
<DanaG> Wow, Nautilus is taking 30% CPU.
<DanaG> Oh, and something has decided to grab my DEL key and not let go.
<DanaG> How can you figure out what app is grabbing a key?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm now using iwl3945, since sometimes ipw3945 won't get an IP address when using NetworkManager,
<RAOF> And that works consitently for you?
<DanaG> I just switched today, so I haven't had enough time to get a trend.
<DanaG> Plus, I normally use wired ethernet when at home, and open access points when on campus.
<RAOF> Well, mine dies hard pretty quickly.
<DanaG> My e1000 has actually been dying sometimes -- the connection will drop.
<RAOF> iwl dies worse than that.
<DanaG> Then if I modprobe -r and re-modprobe it, I get something about corrupt EEPROM checksum.
<DanaG> Then I have to reboot to fix it.
<RAOF> When *I* modprobe -r iwl, it doesn't work and then prevents me from restarting :)
<DanaG> I mean, it's not just the connection dying; it's more like the card fails to send or receive.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<DanaG> Oh, I thought of a workaround for my broken 'normal' delete key: use the numpad delete key.  Oh, I love having a number pad.
<RAOF> On a laptop?
<arooni__> hey folks
<MilhousePunkRock> wb arooni__
<arooni__> MilhousePunkRock: i have a couple questions going thru this text install
<arooni> the network was not configured
<arooni> i.e. on the screen 'Configuring the network with DHCP'
<arooni> failed.... but then again i have encrypted invisible wireless
<arooni> theres no network connection
<arooni> is that oK/
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: If you do not need it during installation, you can do that later. In case you use DHCP it's just point and click in network-manager
<arooni> great
<arooni> what should the hostname be?
<arooni> is that the computer name?
<ameyer> at least Ubuntu doesn't stop for like a minute to attempt to get internets
* ameyer glares at fedora
<ameyer> well, at least as recently as FC3
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Yeah, that's how the machine will be identified on your network
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: how would you reccomend setting up partitions?
<arooni> i was thinking ... 5 gigs for /, 2 gigs for swap, and the rest for /home
<arooni> does that shound reasonable?
<ameyer> I'd think that's a prime case for FC3, launch the internet getting thingy, then background it and do something else...
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: That's an almost philosophical question
<ameyer> erm, not fc3, parallel init\
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: 5 GB for / is too small
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: how about 10?
<RAOF> MilhousePunkRock: I've used 5gb / before.
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Sounds better, how much space do you have? If it's plenty, make it bigger...
<ameyer> @lart ameyer
<RAOF> MilhousePunkRock: Although it does depend on what else you're going to have.
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: i have like 37 gb right now
* ameyer pokes ubotu 
<MilhousePunkRock> RAOF: I have 12 on my Gentoo machine and it's constantly full
<arooni> until i can shrink the windows parittion down
<RAOF> MilhousePunkRock: Have /var, /tmp on separate partitions.  5Gb is *plenty* :)
<arooni> um, should i have the bootable flag = true
<MilhousePunkRock> RAOF: Yeah, moving var to a seperate partition was suggested to me already... I'll put Kubuntu on that machine anyway when Gutsy is stable
<arooni> for my partition for /
<arooni> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: I think you don't need that, grub will handle it
<arooni> so whats the consensus
<arooni> on the parittion size for /
<arooni> and if i should create a separate one for /var
<MilhousePunkRock> 10 GB at least
<RAOF> MilhousePunkRock: Note that you *can't* share /var between dists :)
<MilhousePunkRock> RAOF: What ment that Gentoo will go and Kubuntu will come... Too much maintenance effort.
<arooni> how big should swap be?
<arooni> 2gB?  i have 2gb of ram
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: Moot if you need swap at all then... Have it at least your RAM + your Video RAM so you can hibernate to it
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: but isnt my video ram just integrated into the 2gb?
<RAOF> MilhousePunkRock: You don't migrate vram to swap, surely?
<MilhousePunkRock> RAOF: That's what I have been told, at least...
<arooni> should my partition for /home be primary or logical?
<RAOF> Logical.
<arooni> location:  beginning/end?
<RAOF> who cares?
<arooni> i dont know
<arooni> if it matters at all
<arooni> next q:  how do i name the /swap partition
<arooni> i dont know what the mount point is for swap....
<arooni> do i select "do not mount it" ?
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: The swap partition is named /swap, IIRC and does not get mounted
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: so should i manually name it /swap .. or should i just select do not mount
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: latter
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: how will linux know to store swap files there
<MilhousePunkRock> arooni: It uses a different filesystem
<arooni> MilhousePunkRock: ah you're right... now i got it
<arooni> i thought i was going to use ext3
<arooni> and we're off
<arooni> with the alternative ubuntu install cd
<DanaG> OH yeah, to answer a question way late, I do have a number pad on my laptop / notebook.
<DanaG> 17" size has its perks.
<nr5-ubuntu> eeek how can i downgrade a package to one of its previous versions while keeping dependencies intact?
<Assid> hrmm the new updates today say theres an update for adept-notified
<Assid> notifier
<Assid> but i cant seem to update it
<Assid> now it wants to remove adept ?
<nr5-ubuntu> ayeayye jussi01
<Assid> ?
<jussi01> hello nr5-ubuntu
<Assid> nr5-ubuntu: you got the latest update?
<nr5-ubuntu> assid why should they remove adept? i'd say go for the update, but that kind of thinking broke my direct rendering yesterday ;) so dont listen to what i say *gg*
<Assid> broke your direct rendering?
<Assid> what card do you have
<Assid> pastebin that log
<Assid> err. wrong window
<constrictor> how do i check what version of update-manager i have?
<Assid> nr5-ubuntu: no adept.. then i dont get updated :(
<DanaG> Argh, powertop shows 700 or so wakeups per second.
<Hobbsee> Assid: just wait.   breakages like this happen
<Hobbsee> Assid: this is why you dont hit "yes" to everyhting
<DanaG> Big offenders are Java (Azureus), eth0 (e1000), uhci_hcd, acpi, HDA Intel.
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
<constrictor> cannot get update-manager -d to pick up upgrade release
<DanaG> I always like to see changelogs before upgrading.
* Hobbsee hugs jussi01 :)
<DanaG> And if you need old versions, dig around on the mirror directly.
<jussi01> hows things Hobbsee? do you have the same bug as me? (kde usplash is, well, large)
<Hobbsee> havent noticed it, but i think i use a different one
<jussi01> Hobbsee: oh, ok
<constrictor> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<constrictor> I'm getting the following error..."current dist not found in meta-release file" any ideas?
<DanaG> Hmm, http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6587671
<DanaG> Synopsis                                                            JRE wakes up kernel 20 times per second when idle
<ameyer> nice
<DanaG> Hmm, something new for Lenovo-made Thinkpads:  ACPI: thinkpad-acpi: allow use of CMOS NVRAM for brightness control
<DanaG> (not that I have a thinkpad; I'm just digging around in changelogs to see if there's anything interesting.)
<nr5-ubuntu>  whats wrong with that?  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati=1:6.6.192
<leperkhanz> Is any body else getting kind of glitchy performance?
<leperkhanz> (Yes, I'm using Compiz+Fusion, but it seems slower, jumpier than yesterday or before.
<leperkhanz> )
<nr5-ubuntu> leperkhanz, i had a similar issue: beryl with some GL screensaver ran fine after boot but after a couple of minutes it started running slower and even failing to render some frames wich made the whole thing appear more jumpy.: i suspected the nvidia-BETA drivers to heat up the passively cooled GT8500 but in fact it was the CPU's cooling that was incorrectly installed
<nr5-ubuntu> leperkhanz, i fixed the cpus cooling and added a fan to the GT8500 same driver same system no crashes and no slowdown... even the cpus cooling fan ran a lot more quiet.
<rfdparker2002> hello, does anyone know if there will be an update to the evms package on gutsy anytime soon to fix bug #115616? as on my laptop i have to kill udevd every time I boot i otherwise the CD/DVD Drive continuously scan itself and of course i get the dm-linear lookup failed managed failed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115616
<nr5-ubuntu>  #320828
<nr5-ubuntu>  #320828?
<nr5-ubuntu> bug  #320828?
<nr5-ubuntu> hey ubotu how do u work?
<nr5-ubuntu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nr5-ubuntu> i c
<leperkhanz> Huh, I hope it ain't the geforce 6600 gt.  Lame as that is I don't have the duckets for a new one right now.  *sigh*
<Pici> rfdparker2002: If you're really concerned about it, you can bug the person its assigned to
<Pici> rfdparker2002: Or ask about it in #ubuntu-kernel
<leperkhanz> wow, ubotu might be the most informative !help I've seen an an IRC.  That is, if that wiki has good stuff.
<rfdparker2002> Pici: I'm not too worried I was just wondering but as it's 'In Progress' I suppose they'll be releasing a fix soon anyway so I'll just wait but thanks for pointing me to the right channel
<Hobbsee> half of the kernel team is on holidays atm, iirc
<Pici> Which half?
<leperkhanz> Stupid summer!  lol
<Hobbsee> Pici: benc, i believe
<Pici> :)
<padavoine> hi all. I have a problem with installing Kubuntu Gutsy Tribe 4. It partitions everything correctly, then quits right after "Setting System Locales". I could try the alternate CD, but I'd like to get the Live CD to work
<padavoine> anyone?
<praecox> hey guys, is it normal and known problem OO.org doesn't work under Kubuntu Gutsy?
<Hobbsee> praecox: yeah
<Hobbsee> praecox: install openoffice.org-gnome
<Hobbsee> althought htis should be fixing itself
<praecox> but what if I have Kubuntu not Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> it requires bits of the gnome stuff, as a workaround
<Hobbsee> the updates should fix it, though
<praecox> oh, I see.
<praecox> oh, it works, indeed.
<praecox> thank you.
<pvandewyngaerde> there is a package called openoffice-kde
<pvandewyngaerde> openoffice.org-kde
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: yes, but it doesnt fix the problem.
<praecox> pvandewyngaerde, I have already had it on my workstation.
<praecox> pvandewyngaerde, but it crashed anyway.
<Infecto> and what about acroread? :)
<leperkhanz> What's the easiest software to make a slide show video in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> leperkhanz: qdvdauthor - GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools
<IdleOne> xslideshow - An Image Viewer on X with Animation display function.
<IdleOne> check them out
<IdleOne> not sure if it is exactly what you need. you can also search synaptic for slideshow
<IdleOne> dvd-slideshow also
<leperkhanz> What is the absolute easiest way to put an mp3 to a series of photos in Ubuntu, for upload to YouTube.
<leperkhanz> ?
<IdleOne> leperkhanz: try #ubuntu-studio they will be able to help you much more
<leperkhanz> Hmm.  That's not a very encouraging answer. :P
<Assid> leperkhanz: slide show video ?
<IdleOne> leperkhanz: I say ask them only because Ubuntu-studio focuses more on graphic manipulation and audio
<Assid> either use openoffice to make a slide show..
<Assid> or be a bit more specific on what u wanna do
<leperkhanz> Yes, I'm over there.
<leperkhanz> Kinda slow. :P
<Assid> hrmm
<IdleOne> yeah but they know theyre stuff
<Assid> openoffice is broken in gutsy
<leperkhanz> I just want to make a slideshow from a bunch of images, built on an mp3 narrative.
<Assid> yep.. openoffice dosnt work in gutsy
<Assid> crap
<RAOF> Assid: openoffice-gnome is apparently a solution
<Assid> ?
<Assid> whats the difference ?
<Hobbsee> praecox: it appears that ooo is still broken in kubuntu.  it's suppsoed to be fixed.
<Assid> yep broken
<am_> hey guys, done my second dist-upgrade for gutsy and the newer kernel still won't boot. Just sits there waiting. Doesn't even try and load the kernel. Old one still works though.
<am_> any ideas where to look for whats wrong
<am_> the device in yaboot is the same for both
<leperkhanz> #ubuntustudio said pitivi or kino, pitivi doesn't import .jpg, and kino doesn't import .wav?!?! LOL
<Assid> Hobbsee: do you know the maintainers of the openoffice package?
<Hobbsee> Assid: calc
<Hobbsee> (yes)
<Assid> calc?
<Assid> hrmm care to ask him when can we port to the "normal" version of openoffice
<Hobbsee> he's in this room
<Assid> calc: you on?
<Hobbsee> [23:22]  [Whois]  calc has been idle for 9 hours, 5 minutes, and 17 seconds.
<Assid> okay im outta here
<Assid> lates Hobbsee
<shirish> hi all
<shirish> pretty quiet around here
<Pici> Ssh, dont spoil it ;)
<shirish> ;)
<Hobbsee> shhhh...we're hunting
* w00t__ runs around screaming
* Hobbsee skulks around
<w00t__> hmm
<w00t__> where's my bnc gone. :(
<shirish> Hobbsee: can you look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmailfs/+question/11592 and see if you could contribute somehow, I'm just lost on that one.
<Hobbsee> shirish: i think i saw the ML post.  no
<Pici> hehe
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok cool enough, thanx
<sayers> Whats with the small emblems on folders?
<Pici> sayers: Huh?
<shirish> hi guys, does anybody know of a software which uses svn to make backups. Like I could use it with let's say making my gedit or openoffice.org documents & then update or delete stuff & svn would help me in seeing what changes I did, I did come across such a software sometime back but lost its link, anybody knows?
<sayers> Pici, http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=smalliconsrj6.png
<Pici> sayers: Well, I dont believe I've seen that before
<sayers> nor have I :)
<Pici> I'm logging into gnome here to take a look
<Pici> sayers: Looks like the Human theme's emblems look like that now.
<sayers> So a different theme = normal emblems
<Pici> sayers: They look more normal with the Tango theme
<Pici> Rather, Tango iconet
<Pici> s/iconet/iconset
<sayers> Clear Looks it is :)
<Some_Person> Is there any way to boot the Gutsy live cd with the nvidia-glx driver enabled?
<bigon> hi, The last version of the update-notifier package is broken, see bug #132941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132941
<Some_Person> Is there any way to boot the Gutsy live cd with the nvidia-glx driver enabled?
<calc> Hobbsee: wonder what assid meant wrt normal
<Hobbsee> calc: no idea, but ooo still doesnt start with kubuntu, without -gnome
<Some_Person> I'm trying out Gutsy using the live cd
<Some_Person> I've already found several bugs
<Some_Person> Where do I report bugs?
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<calc> Hobbsee: yes, i am planning on fixing that in the next few days
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> calc: ah right, so it is known
<calc> Hobbsee: i finally got the go ahead from the author of the patch that fixes the issue
<Some_Person> Where would I report bugs?
<Hobbsee> calc: neat
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: you asked that 1 minute ago.  the answer has not changed.
<Some_Person> No one answered
<Hobbsee> [00:26]  <ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> is that not an answer?
<Some_Person> i did not see that message
<Hobbsee> oh, you quit, right
<Some_Person> Gutsy live cd seems buggier than I expected
<Some_Person> I was able to get the nvidia-glx driver to run on the live cd
<Some_Person> And I think the desktop effects need a lot of work
<Some_Person> also, why is XTerm included?
<Some_Person> What is Gutsy using for the effects? Compiz Fusion?
<Some_Person> How do you configure desktop effects on gutsy?
<Some_Person> I can't get ccsm to run
<Pici> Did you install it?
<Some_Person> Obviously
<Some_Person> Note: I'm using the Live CD
<Some_Person> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33936/
<Pici> oh...
* Pici shrugs
<sayers> well eh, Update-Notifier just broke on me
<Some_Person> its broken on this live cd too
<sayers> Well it just broke
<sayers> aptitude cant fix it
<sayers> so I guess I wait ?
<Some_Person> Seems like Gutsy is nowhere near release time
<sayers> simple reinstall should work
<sayers> Some_Person, ofcorse not theres still like 2 months
<Hobbsee> sayers: yes, there are bugs filed on that
<Some_Person> Well I hope the developers do a lot of work in those 2 months
<Some_Person> Especially on the desktop effects
<sayers> ubuntu wont be as new feeling as Kubuntu will
<leperkhanz> What's the easiest way to take a screen cast, and then put it on YouTube?
<Some_Person> Why's that?
<sayers> kde4 is susposed to be great
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: please run  ldd /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/compizconfig.so | grep local and pastebin the output.
<w00t> kubuntu is probably going to kde4
<Hobbsee> w00t: it wont be.  not for gutsy
<leperkhanz> This release?
<w00t> Hobbsee: ok
<sayers> I dont see whats so great about kde4 though :s
<Some_Person> kubuntu is kde4 in gutsy+1 i think
<w00t> i'm still not touching kde with a bargepole
<Some_Person> Hobbsee: I get no output
<leperkhanz> Which software should I use to make a screen cast?  What's most stable in Gutsy atm?
<sayers> there are updates daily Some_Person
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: please join #ubuntu-bugs
* leperkhanz sees the updates RIGHT NOW!
<Some_Person> All I know is the desktop effects are worse than they are in Feisty
<sayers> leperkhanz, the whole fun is unstable things
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: it's changed a lot.
<leperkhanz> They're steadily getting better.
<w00t> sayers: it's been surprisingly stable so far, considering how far out it is
<Some_Person> Especially since there is no way to configure the effects.
<w00t> the thing that pisses me off the most would still be tracker <-> deskbar
<leperkhanz> Yeah, I've been surprised by the stability too, though I did lose a valuable drive... :(
<leperkhanz> When I try to access it, I have to restart X.
<w00t> Some_Person: there is
<Some_Person> w00t: how?
<leperkhanz> system pref compiz
<w00t> let me try figure it out, i did this a few days/week ago
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: would be helpful if you could actually answer in #ubuntu-bugs, the questions being asked of you
<Some_Person> leperkhanz: theres no such thing
<leperkhanz> you have to install it in synaptic.
<Some_Person> Note: I'm on the live cd
<leperkhanz> it's not in by default.
<Some_Person> Is it that ccsm thing?
<leperkhanz> compiz config setting manager.
<leperkhanz> yeah.
<w00t> ^ yeah, that
<Some_Person> i cant get that to run
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: otherwise you have absolutely no right to complain about *any* bugs you encounter.
<Some_Person> well, i found 2 just booting the dang thing
<Hobbsee> greetings, mvo
<leperkhanz> It's ALPHA Some_Person.
<Some_Person> one kinda major, one not major at all
<leperkhanz> That's how it works!
<leperkhanz> Wait till October, or stick to Feisty.
<leperkhanz> Or report the bugs in detail.
<Some_Person> That's why I haven't installed gutsy
<Hobbsee> mvo: sorry about this - Some_Person doesnt seem to be interested in stopping complaining about the bugs to give useful input over a bug he's being asked about.
<Some_Person> alright, i will give some good input
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go.
<Some_Person> Bug #1: Changing screen resolution on live cd menu results in black screen and weird noise from computer.
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: about the pastebin you reported.  [01:08]  <seb128> libcompizconfig0 installed version?
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: the ccsm
<Some_Person> Bug #2: ccsm fails to run, terminal output: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33936/
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: suggestion:  listen to what's being asked fo you, asnwer that.
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: so as to stop wasting developer time.
<Some_Person> ok
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: now, [01:08]  <seb128> libcompizconfig0 installed version?
<Some_Person> how would i know? i installed ccsm from repository
<Hobbsee> apt-cache policy libcompizconfig0
<Some_Person>   Installed: 0.0+git20070725-0ubuntu2
<Some_Person>   Candidate: 0.5.2-0ubuntu1
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> i probably have several outdated packages, the update manager is broken
<Hobbsee> mvo: do i want to ask why the update manager broke?
<Hobbsee> mvo: we're getting some bugs in about it
<Hobbsee> Some_Person: can you update to the latest stuff, via apt?
<Some_Person> sure
<Pici> Perhaps you should try updating manually until the manager is fixed
<mvo> Hobbsee: the kde side, right?
<Some_Person> i'll do it using synaptic, is that ok?
<mvo> sure
<Hobbsee> mvo: https://launchpad.net/bugs/132941 https://launchpad.net/bugs/132942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,New] 
<Hobbsee> mvo: nope, looks like your side
<Some_Person> as long as i dont have to reboot here, i'm fine
<Some_Person> because this is the live cd
<Pici> hmm
<Hobbsee> shouldnt need to, for ccsm
<mvo> Hobbsee: update-notifier? that is taken care of. is there anything wrong with update-manager too?
<Pici> Some_Person: Which tribe's livecd?
<Hobbsee> mvo: oh, meh.  i thought they were the same, sorry
<Some_Person> Pici: I downloaded it yesterday, so whatever the latest is
<Pici> Some_Person: Okay, just checking :)
<leperkhanz> after sudo apt-get install -f, I get this:
<leperkhanz> /var/cache/apt/archives/update-notifier-common_0.59.2_all.deb
<leperkhanz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<leperkhanz> and also I'm getting an error that $HOME/drmc file is being ignored on boot.
<mvo> Hobbsee: no worries, thanks
<Hobbsee> leperkhanz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/132941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,New] 
<leperkhanz> Probably separate problems.
<Some_Person> Also: one suggestion, make an option to start the live cd with nvidia-glx!
<mvo> leperkhanz: sorry for that, this is currently worked on
<leperkhanz> oh, cool
<Some_Person> that was a pain for me to figure out how to use live
<w00t> oh, update-notifier hasn't been fixed? then my question is answered before I ask :P
<leperkhanz> how about my home/drmc being ignored problem?
<Hobbsee> leperkhanz: probably a different person deals with that - maybe in debian
<leperkhanz> That's right before I leave the username password screen and load the desktop.
<Hobbsee> mvo: hmm.  ccsm's working here
<Hobbsee> Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.
<Some_Person> My live session still says it needs to reboot for nvidia-glx
<frax> does anyone have an idea what might be wrong with my wireless networkcard, I have installed the drivers and enabled the card in bios but I only get 2 interfaces, loopback and eth0 which is not the wireless one.. any tips? thanks
<Some_Person> but i got it running anyway
<Some_Person> by killing/restarting X
<jussi01> frax: what type of card?
<Hobbsee> mvo: then again, during running ccsm, i get...
<Hobbsee> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Utils.py", line 138, in Update
<Hobbsee>     changedSettings = self.Context.ChangedSettings
<frax> jussi01: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Hobbsee> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Context' object has no attribute 'ChangedSettings'
<Hobbsee> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/ccm/Utils.py", line 138, in Update
<Hobbsee>     changedSettings = self.Context.ChangedSettings
<Hobbsee> AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Context' object has no attribute 'ChangedSettings'
<Hobbsee> mvo: want me to file a bug?
<jussi01> frax: it should work out of the box...
<frax> yeah
<Some_Person> May I ask: Why in the world is XTerm and UXTerm included?
<frax> I have also tried to download the gutsy tribe4 live cd but it didnt work from there either
<jussi01> frax: thats weird, maybe the module needs to be made active?
<frax> jussi01: ok, how to I do that? I have already "enabled" it in bios
<w00t> Hobbsee: i get that every so often too
<w00t> it doesn't seem to blow things up, though
<w00t> and i can't reproduce it
<w00t> (happens randomly)
<jussi01> frax: i _think_ the module is iwl3945 so try "modprobe iwl3945" but I have no idea other than that...
<jussi01> frax: could also be ipw3945
<Pici> I was just going to say that
<jussi01> :)
<frax> jussi01: got an error on iwl3945, but not on ipw3945 but nothing seems to have changed
<jussi01> frax: hmmm, I dont know other thatn that...
<frax> jussi01: ok.. anyway thanks for your help :)
<Some_Person> uhh, synaptic stopped updating, the update "firefox" failed
<Some_Person> now it isn't doing anything
<Some_Person> but theres other updates it needs to download
<Some_Person> what should i do?
<Some_Person> whoops, it says the update "yelp" just failed too
<jussi01> Some_Person: go back to the list of updates, mark the firefox one as not to be updated and tryagain?
<Pici> Some_Person: How much ram do you have on that compuer?
<Some_Person> 640MB
<Pici> How much is used now?
<Some_Person> how do i check?
<Some_Person> Wait
<Pici> cat /proc/meminfo
<Some_Person> Nautilus says Free Space: 0 bytes
<Some_Person> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/33940/
<Pici> Hm..
<Pici> I'm just wondering if you're running out of RAM to download stuff into while doing your update.
<Some_Person> do you think the live cd used up all my ram?
<Some_Person> looks like it ded
<Some_Person> *did
<Some_Person> i refuse to do an install
<Some_Person> how about i clear the APT cache and update only python, compiz, and dependencies?
<Pici> I wonder if you could grab a daily build iso and test with that.
<Some_Person> daily build?
<Some_Person> great idea
<Pici> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070816/
<Some_Person> Server not found
<Some_Person> cdimage.ubuntu.com must be down
<Pici> Its working here fine
<Some_Person> not here
<Some_Person> hang on
<Some_Person> i cant access google
<Pici> http://91.189.88.34/daily-live/20070816/
<Some_Person> that got me there
<Some_Person> looks like my DNS stuff is screwed up
<albert23> daily builds seem to be broken atm
<Hobbsee> can anyone else reproduce the ccsm not starting?
<sayers> Why can't I seem to change mouse cursors
<Hobbsee> else it's probably been fixed in later versions
<Hobbsee> albert23: not surprising.  things are still broken
<albert23> I mean, they don'install at all
<Some_Person> so should i get a daily build?
<albert23> seems to be a problem with mount
<Some_Person> mount is a major thing
<Some_Person> they probably did fix the ccsm thing im having trouble with
<albert23> Hobbsee: bug 131981
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131981 in debian-installer "[gutsy]  Daily CD Aug 12 fails: no valid kernel, mount segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131981
<Some_Person> im gonna clear the apt cache (to gain some space), and update only python and compiz stuff
<Hobbsee> i *really* doubt the daily builds will solve the problem
<Hobbsee> albert23: odd.
<Hobbsee> they tend not to work between tribes, though
<Pici> Hobbsee: My thought was that he was using up all his RAM updating his packages, thats why I suggested it
<Some_Person> uhh, gotta fix dns first
<Some_Person> that was easy
<shirish> has somebody filed a bug about the update-notification upgrade failing?
<Some_Person> would it save space if i could make it use my swap partition for swap, or is it already doing so?
<Some_Person> ok, i updated just compiz and python stuff, and ccsm still wont start
<Some_Person> OH NO! MY DISHWASHER IS LEAKING!
<Some_Person> *sigh*, now i got a big puddle on the kitchen floor, *sigh*
<Pici> I dont think we can help you with that
<Some_Person> I know you can't
<Some_Person> Unless you know how to repair a more-than-15-year-old dishwasher
<leperkhanz> Sock her in the face, and say, "get the @#%^ back in the kitchen!"?
<leperkhanz> :P
<Some_Person> I know, I know, it's old
<Some_Person> My refridgerator is also more than 15 years old though.
<leperkhanz> Man, when compiz is working right, it's really a dream.
<Some_Person> I've got it working, I just can't configure it
<Some_Person> But I still get the white titlebar bug I get on Feisty
<Some_Person> I get the same bug in compiz, beryl, and compiz fusion on Feisty
<geser> Some_Person: are you looking for a configuration tool for compiz?
<Some_Person> ccsm isn't working on this gutsy live cd
<geser> :(
<Some_Person> Is there another compiz/beryl/compiz-fusion alike thing that i can try, that hopefully wont have the bug?
<Some_Person> by "the bug" i mean the white titlebar bug
<Hobbsee> Pici: indeed.  could well be.
<Some_Person> ooh, my lights just flickered
<Some_Person> not good
<Some_Person> its these @#%^ing apartments!
<Some_Person> If you want to see my review of the apartments: http://www.apartmentratings.com/rate/TX-Houston-Stratford-House-Apartments-647732.html
<buz> i just got a brandnew dell latitude d830 and installed gutsy on it, everything works splendidly except for sound
<buz> i dont even have /dev/dsp
<nr5-ubuntu> Some_Person XTerm roXx is fast and.... well u know enlightenment
<neo2dot0> hi, how do I install acroread?
<Hobbsee> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hobbsee> or by going to the adobe site
<neo2dot0> ok, thanks
<stdin> why do you need acroread, kpdf rocks :)
<Hobbsee> neo2dot0: (it's illegal to redistribute)
<stdin> gpdf is ok too, i guess
<nr5-ubuntu> pdftk
<ccooke> Hmm. update-notifier (and hence ubuntu-desktop) appear to be rather... broken.
<Hobbsee> ccooke: known, fix already uploaded
<ccooke> I figured it was known, but I couldn't find any bugs open
<buz> because kpdf still doesnt render all pdfs exactly right
<buz> and no support for forms either
<Hobbsee> ccooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/132941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,Fix released] 
<Hobbsee> ccooke: probably cos htey're not open :)
<Hobbsee> ccooke: they're fix released
<ccooke> Hobbsee: ... so updating now should fix it?
<Hobbsee> should do
<ccooke> nope.
<Hobbsee> depending on your mirror, etc
<ccooke> 0.59.3 is displaying the same problem, on this system
<buz> can i use kwin_composite in gutsy?
<Assid> cupsys is broken :(
<Assid> i cant print no more
<Assid> anyone around?
<Assid> stdin: you around?
<stdin> depends what for :p
<Assid> you got a printer connected?
<stdin> yeah, but through samba
<stdin> not that I ever actually use it...
<mzuverink> Anyone know how to fix this error with the updates to update-notifier and update-notifier-common?  http://pastebin.org/636
<Assid> damn
<Assid> cups is broken in gutsy..
<stdin> mzuverink: that's some html...
<mzuverink> stdin, well that did not work, webboard did it to me again, anyways... Unpacking update-notifier (from .../update-notifier_0.59.3_i386.deb) ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/update-notifier_0.59.3_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required', which is also in package update-notifier-common Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mzuverink> update-notifier_0.59.3_i386.deb
<stdin> mzuverink: have you reported that as a bug?
<mzuverink> stdin, it just happened, thought Id check here first
<Assid> update-notifier is a bad update
<Assid> it breaks things
<ccooke> I reopened the bug a few mins ago
<Pici> #?
<ccooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/132941
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132941 in update-notifier "Package 0.59.2 broken" [High,Confirmed] 
<ccooke> the email about it only just reached me, so don't expect anyone to be looking at it again quite yet
<Assid> Aug 16 22:54:35 INTELBOX python: [12633] : error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.
<shirish> anybody having the update-notifier not being able to upgrade cleanly bug?
<Assid> Aug 16 22:58:28 INTELBOX kernel: [ 4086.298495]  audit(1187285308.508:96): REJECTING rw access to /dev/tty (bash(13499) profile /usr/sbin/cupsd active /usr/sbin/cupsd)
<Assid> when i try to print
<johnficca> ok so I have broken dependencies, I think it has to do with update-notifier-common...is there a fix
<Pici> No, its a known issue though.
<johnficca> ok cool so it should be fixed soon
<mzuverink> Assid, my hp printer wont work either
<Assid> they should really fix that
<Assid> its kinda impt
<Assid> brb
<finalbeta> ubuntu never spell checks "virtualsization"
<finalbeta> worth filing a bug against something?
<hylje> there is a spellchecker?
<guignome> hey eveybody
<guignome> I booted the Gutsy tribe 4 CD on my dell inspiron 1420 (the ubuntu preloaded dell laptop). It crashes in the initrd
<Assid> mzuverink: there has to be a way to get the hp printers working
<finalbeta> hylje: the spell checker gnome user, gspell or whatever.
<Assid> anyone know who the maintainer is for cups?
<calc> Assid: what were you asking about wrt openoffice earlier today?
<Assid> calc: yessir
<Assid> it doesnt work
<Assid> developer snapshot 2.x and after the bar loads.. it doesnt start
<calc> Assid: heh, yes that is known, if you are running kde then install -gtk -gnome openoffice packages will probably fix it, i should have a fixed upload done in the next few days
<calc> Assid: if you are just running gnome ubuntu then -gtk may be enough to fix it
<Assid> openoffice-gtk ?
<calc> openoffice.org-gtk yea
<Assid> insalling
<Assid> am loading up some more stuff..  so will take a few
<calc> Assid: ok
<freakyy> hi all. im on gutsy and the ati driver isn't working - vesa neither. I'd need someone to give me the direct download link of the newest ATI Driver for the Radeon Mobility X700. I can't get there with lynx. It would be really nice if someone could help me. ;)
<freakyy> afaik the newest driver supports Xorg 7.1
<freakyy> if i use the ati driver the screen goes blank and nothing is displayed can't even use CTRL+ALT+F?
<freakyy> so i need to install the fglrx one
<freakyy> nm got it thx
<Joanie> hey.  Any known issues regarding the latest updates?  Seems xorg is not happy with my multi-head system, but I'm not sure how to go about fixing it.
<c1|freaky> should composite and stuff work by default in gutsy?
<DanaG> Argh, somehow my e1000 network card keeps crashing when under heavy load, such as torrenting.
<DanaG> NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<kiba> hello
<kiba> I am having problem with mozilla-gnash-plugin
<kiba> so hundred of my packages are outdated
<nr5-ubuntu> gutsy is strange: xserver-xorg-video-ati is somehow GONE... and -amd seems to not provide a ati module
<stdin> xserver-xorg-video-ati is there, at least I can see it
* kiba wonders what is wrong with gnash
<kiba> mozilla-gnash is the first to be tried for installation
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin so what did i do this time... eat my sources.list?? ... hmmz while talking about eating... im thinking about heating the partly eaten pizza ration
<kelsa|martalli> Doing an upgrade-manager -d from feisty I got an error to the effect that gutsy-commercial not found
<stdin> possibly, it's in main anyway (x86)
<kelsa|martalli> Should I just comment out the sources.list line for feisty-commercial?
<stdin> kelsa|martalli: yeah, best to remove all the non *.archive.ubuntu.com ones
<kelsa|martalli> This system has been updated all the way from dapper (some sources are commented out for dapper)
<masterloki> right
<kelsa|martalli> stdin:  thanks
<masterloki> update-notifier-daemon broken it seems
<Pici> Yep
<masterloki> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/update-notifier-common_0.59.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<masterloki>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required', which is also in package update-notifier
<kelsa|martalli> deb-src is OK, though, right?
<masterloki> known problem then?
<masterloki> just wait for it to be fixed?
<Pici> masterloki: Yes.
<masterloki> sweet
<masterloki> <<---- databuddy @ masterloki;s compy
<masterloki> i told him that just now
<masterloki> XD
<masterloki> /zing/
<masterloki> ty
<Pici> gnyffel: I'm using 2.6.22-9 right now.
<gnyffel> Pici: I never could get newer kernels to work, what with the precompiled Ubuntu drivers
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> gnyffel: Rather, I'm using that on Gutsy, so everything is good.
<gnyffel> Pici: Oh, so 2.6.22.* is regarded as security updates, and will be incorporated?
<Pici> gnyffel: I'm not really an authority on this
<gnyffel> Pici: But you do have a good bet? Or..?
<Pici> gnyffel: You could ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<gnyffel> Pici: I'll try that. Thank you.
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin, my sources.list got entries for de.archive.ubuntu.com with main universe multiverse restricted
<kelsa|martalli> I am trying to clear out my archives, etc, to free up space.  However, is there  a way to have update-manager use the space on my home partition?  It is much larger
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin, still no -ati driver apt-cache searcheable
<stdin> nr5-ubuntu: if you do "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati" do you see it ?
<nr5-ubuntu> kelsa|martalli, sure login as root, then go to /var/cache/apt, then rename archives to archiveS, then mkdir /home/archives, then ln -s /home/archives /var/cache/apt/archives, then move your archiveS/ directory to /home/archives
<nr5-ubuntu> i see something
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin ok i deleted the PIN in /etc/apt/preferences (because the revision i requested had no install candidate) and installed it
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin thanks!
<stdin> :)
<Assid> calc: worked.. thanks mate
<calc> Assid: ok
<Assid> now if i cna get my printer.. i will be happy
<Assid> anyone know the price for a geforce 6600GT ?
<kelsa|martalli> nr5-ubuntu:  I get this trying to rename the /var/cache/apt/archives directory: bryan@pundit:/var/cache/apt$ sudo rename archives/ archiveaS/
<kelsa|martalli> syntax error at (eval 1) line 2, at EOF
<nr5-ubuntu> kelsa|martalli, then use the command "mv"
<nr5-ubuntu> instead of rename
<kelsa|martalli> mv: target `archiveS/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<kelsa|martalli> hmmm
<kelsa|martalli> one sec
<stdin> take off trailing slashes
<kelsa|martalli> aha
<kelsa|martalli> thx
<c1|freaky> I'd need some help: http://rafb.net/p/tAJfvo84.html (apt problem)
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin, -ati installed correctly but i get: [dri]  mach64.o kernel module version is 1.0.0, but version 2.x is needed (with 2.x >= 2.0)
<stdin> hmm, don't know about that, I don't use ati
<nr5-ubuntu> stdin, ok
<stdin> intel ftw :)
<kelsa|martalli> q6600n for my next comp
<kelsa|martalli> s/q6600n/q6600
<kelsa|martalli> One of my main problems was the openclipart package (thank you automatix =)
<kelsa|martalli> after going through synaptic to clear out packages, I cleaned out several old versions of the kernel and then found those old (and heft) pckages
<kelsa|martalli> Maybe now I will have space to install kde, too =)
* DanaG is annoyed at how Intel decided to duplicate NVIDIA's naming and numbering.
<DanaG> I remember hearing that Intel was planning to use the name Quadro for something.
<DanaG> And naming things 6600... 7600.... ugh, nvidia got there first.
<DanaG> Oh, and now "GeForce 8500" and the speculated "GeForce 9800" are colliding with ATI's numbering a few years ago.
<c1|freaky> how can I get beryl working? is it possible when i use a ati graphics card with the newest driver from ati.com?
<c1|freaky> i have a mobility X700
<kelsa|martalli> w00t: fetching file 1 of 1368
<kelsa|martalli> Im off to the races =)
* NastyAccident is away: Why in this advanced day an age would somebody use a TEXT FILE based filing system instead of MySQL why!??!
<shirish>  guys just a shot in the dark, does anybody of a personal document backup system (automated with nice GUI) which uses subversion by any chance?
<shirish> so let's say i am taking some notes on gedit or openoffice.org & keep updating/refining something, svn takes snapshots at some given interval & I can always go back & forth & see what changes i did.
<Do``> heyhey
<Do``> why does my machine keep outputting sound and stuff when the volume control shows muted volume settings?
<Do``> this is the way it worked in 7.04 for 7-8 months and it's like that in gusty too
<jussi01> Do``: mute the pcm
<finalbeta> Do``: that's weird, in gutsy thay is fixed for me
<jussi01> just change the channel your volume contrals from master to pcm ;)
<Do``> i know how to mute, but shouldnt the volume control's mute position also achieve this? :D
<Do``> jussi01: how? where? what? :D
<jussi01> Do``: using gnome?
<finalbeta> the thing is, 0 os not an absolute point for soundcards
<Do``> uhum
<jussi01> if so, right click volume control on the taskbar, select master channel, then select the channel you want it to control, something like that anyway
* jussi01 has kde
<Do``> thanks, i'll check rightaway
<jussi01> :)
<Do``> it works
<d4rkmonkey> update manager says theres an update for dpkg under Distribution updates but it won't let me update :S
<Do``> but its a workaround nevertheless
<Do``> d4rkmonkey: same here, but it also says traceroute to me
<jussi01> Do``: no, its just like that for certain sound cards
<d4rkmonkey> any idea why
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<Do``> like an sb live! 5.1?
<Do``> d4rkmonkey: nop
<Do``> d4rkmonkey: i just noticed it a few minutes ago, havent started looking around for a fix
* jussi01 goes to cook some dinner...late dinner
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: August 16 2007, 23:32:21 - Current meeting: Ubuntu Development Team
<kelsa|martalli> @now st. louis
<kelsa|martalli> @now chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: August 16 2007, 15:37:14 - Current meeting: Ubuntu Development Team
<Tall_guy26> hey all
<Tall_guy26> has anyone encounterd an broken package after performing the updates?
<Do``> Tall_guy26: traceroute and/or dpkg?
<Tall_guy26> dpkg a
<WormRunner> i am getting dependency issues trying to install the base system, possibly dpkg issue
<Tall_guy26> error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/update-notifier-common_0.59.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<Tall_guy26>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required', which is also in package update-notifier
<Tall_guy26> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tall_guy26>  /var/cache/apt/archives/update-notifier-common_0.59.3_all.deb
<Tall_guy26> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tall_guy26> is that an isolated case?
* kiba is having problem with mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Do``> Tall_guy26: i think i saw that today
<Do``> but it disappeared after a few more update upgrade combos
<Tall_guy26> where in the ubuntu development forum?
<Some_Person> Can I make Feisty's taskbar have set size for items like in Gutsy?
<Tall_guy26> do i tried doing that
<Tall_guy26> doesnt work
<DanaG> Heh, when I'm on AC, powertop gives me this:
<DanaG> Power usage (5 minute ACPI estimate) :   0.0 W (1655.9 hours left)
<Some_Person> That's the one thing in Gutsy I absolutely like
<Do``> is there a way to set an order of the gnome panels if i want both of mine on the bottom, but the taskbar above tray and application menu?
<Pici> Update notifier still giving issues, or is it safe to install?
<Pici>  /upgrade
<aka_youtube> hi
<aka_youtube> update-notifier-common cannot upghrade with error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/update-notifier-common_0.59.2_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/update-notifier/notify-reboot-required', which is also in package update-notifier
<Pici> Guess so, aka_youtube, its a known issue, which is being worked on
<aka_youtube> ok thanks
<Tall_guy26> aka_youtube got the same problem
<aka_youtube> sauerbraten won't run either...
<aka_youtube> I don't know if Im in the right place for this kind oif reports...
<Tall_guy26> is there a way to import the linux mint main menu in gutsy?
<aka_youtube> $ ./sauerbraten_unix
<aka_youtube> init: sdl
<aka_youtube> init: enet
<aka_youtube> init: video: mode
<aka_youtube> init: video: misc
<aka_youtube> init: console
<aka_youtube> init: gl
<aka_youtube> Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G 20061017 (Tungsten Graphics, Inc)
<aka_youtube> Driver: 1.3 Mesa 7.0
<aka_youtube> WARNING: Using floating point vertexes. (use "/floatvtx 0" to disable)
<aka_youtube> Rendering using the OpenGL 1.5 assembly shader path.
<aka_youtube> WARNING: No occlusion query support! (large maps may be SLOW)
<aka_youtube> WARNING: No framebuffer object support. (reflective water may be slow)
<aka_youtube> WARNING: Non-power-of-two textures not supported!
<aka_youtube> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Pici> !paste | aka_youtube
<ubotu> aka_youtube: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Tall_guy26: What does that look like?
<aka_youtube> ok
<Tall_guy26> well hmmm i guess i can look for an image
<c1|freaky> should adept be installed in kubuntu?
<aka_youtube> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33993/
<c1|freaky> because it isn't and when i try to install it says it shouldnt be isntalled
<Pici> There is a gnome-main-menu that might be what you're looking for
<kaminix> So, like... what's new in Gutsy?
<c1|freaky> too much to list ^^
<c1|freaky> nice new graphics
<speaker219> please help me
<c1|freaky> usplash is still the same though
<speaker219> gusty messeded uppy my comp
<kaminix> Is there a list somewhere else?
<Pici> kaminix: check the gutsy blueprints on lp.net
<speaker219> can someonnle help me?
<Assid> hey
<Pici> !please | speaker219
<ubotu> speaker219: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Pici> er, just ask
<kaminix> will do, thanks Pici
<Tall_guy26> http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/cassandra/2.png
<Assid> err.. anyone know a decent card similar to or better than 6600GT? under 60$ ?
<Tall_guy26> there you go
<speaker219> I've tried mint, its great
<kaminix> How stable is Gutsy now?
<Pici> Tall_guy26: gnome-main-menu is similar, but not exactly the same.
<aka_youtube> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Tall_guy26> pici im not a fan of the gnome-main-menu. its buggy
<aka_youtube> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !botabuse | aka_youtube
<ubotu> aka_youtube: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stormx2> Yo.
<Pici> Yo
<Assid> hrmm
<Stormx2> What's the best way to "downgrade"? Back up and reinstall?
<Pici> Stormx2: Yes.
<shirish> does anybody how do I do use the "purge" option with apt-get?
<Assid> yep
<Pici> shirish: apt-get remove --purge package I believe
<shirish> Pici: thanx
<Assid> Aug 17 02:42:03 INTELBOX kernel: [ 3095.041598]  audit(1187298723.561:28): REJECTING m access to /etc/passwd (cupsd(5459) profile /usr/sbin/cupsd active /usr/sbin/cupsd)
<Assid> anyone got their hp printer working yet ?
<Tall_guy26> havent tried mine yet
<Assid> did you choose the new securetty ?
<Tall_guy26> nop
<Assid> hrmm okay
<Assid> i think i did.. and now its breaking onme
<Assid> try it
<Assid> anyone here maintaining cups by any chance?
* kiba ponders where is the next place to promote his wiki
<Assid> kiba ?
<Assid> isnt that some kinda docker?
<kaminix> Is Gutsy stable enough for a "normal" home laptop?
* kiba is a common japanese name
<kiba> I think it is common
<kiba> it mean fang
<kaminix> kiba: Not in names though? :s
<jussi01> kaminix: read the topic....
<jussi01> ie.  Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc
<jussi01> ;)
<kaminix> Well, I am a little but... well... that answers my question. Thanks :p
<jussi01> :)
<borisa> anyone else having trouble getting kubuntu to connect to a wep protected wireless network? This isn't related to drivers, as I see the wireless gateway, it just hangs when connecting.
<Instabin> Could some one help me make a deb package for ubuntu
<Instabin> I am compiling the new version of gpredict
<albert23> Instabin: do you need to make an offical debian package or is it only for yourself?
<albert23> If it is for yourself you could use checkinstall
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> kiba: how do i get kibadock ?
<jussi01> Assid: you could also grab awn, if you run beryl/desktop effects/compiz
<jussi01> or kooldock
<jussi01> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<lontra> is compiz fusion in gutsy ... along with emerald?
<Assid> awn ? its not there
<jussi01> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> hmmm, might not be in yet
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-17
<martalli> I amin the middle of upgrading and the only real probems that have cropped up so far is that almst anything related to LyX has failed.
<lontra> what's the proper way to install compiz-fusion in kde?
<MacSlow> can somebody tell me what happende to the prism54 driver for gutsy?
<DShepherd> MacSlow, try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<MacSlow> DShepherd, will do
<DShepherd> kool
<ccooke> Hmm. It's odd how a good desktop effects config actually makes using the system *nicer*. Prettier I expected, but easier and nicer...
<martalli> uh-oh - u-m -d failed on me...right at the end of the installing updates phase
<martalli> oh why, oh why did I install Lyx?
<RAOF> ccooke: You will wrest the Scale plugin from my cold, dead hands.
<martalli> If u-m -d failed after installation was complete, but before the reconfiguring etc, have I missed anythign too important?
<keram> hey
<keram> how come when i try to do bluetooth chat it doesnt prompt me for a passkey?
<keram> it just says connection refused
<keram> with an error code 111
<keram> Connection error (111).
<martalli> How can I check to see if my system will be bootable?
<martalli> I did get this out of one of several apt-get updates: Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<martalli> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-9-386
<martalli> When I look at grub.lst, 2.6.22 is listed.  Should I be OK to reboot?  When u-m failed on me it said "your system may be in an unusable state"
<keram> martalli, i think it will be fine, there should always been a 'recovery mode' in grub just in case it doesnt work
<keram> so if the first one doesnt boot
<keram> you can just boot the recovery and fix the problem
<dhgwill> curious if anyone else's copy of /lib/linux-sound-modules/noOSS.modprobe.conf is borked? i was getting these nonsense messages at bootup about skipping bad lines, so i just copied the file from my feisty install... how does something like that get messed up?
<dhgwill> (er, the messages were actually about bed lines in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-oss or something)
<martalli> OK - I will see you all on the other side
<ribando_> hi everyone
<ribando_> is there someone that can answer a few of my questions?
<ccooke> RAOF: In my case, I'm really loving 5 desktops, 50% transparent desktop cube with skydome.
<ipx> just state them if you want em answered
<ccooke> RAOF: And cube reflection, which adds some realism.
<ribando_> I read somewhere that gutsy gibbon comes with compiz-fusion, but I've just installed it, and I can't even see where do I change de window manager. I got Gutsy Tribe 4
<ribando_> can someone help?
<dhgwill> ribando, you shouldn't have to install anything.
<RAOF> ribando_: System->Preferences->Appearance->Desktop Effects.
<dhgwill> (second that)
<RAOF> ribando_: And you might want to install compizconfig-settings-manager.
<ribando_> dhgwill that's the first thing I tried after installing it, but I only get 3 options there which are "no effect, normal effect and extra effect", I choose extra effect and nothing happens.
<ribando_> RAOF that's the first thing I tried after installing it, but I only get 3 options there which are "no effect, normal effect and extra effect", I choose extra effect and nothing happens.
<RAOF> ribando_: Right.
<RAOF> So, you can rotate the cube and stuff?
<RAOF> (Wobbly windows are disabled by default)
<ribando_> RAOF that's what I found very strange, once I enabled extra effects, I tried to rotate the cube, and nothing, not even wobbly windows.
<RAOF> Hm.
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the output of "compiz --replace" ?
<ribando_> RAOF even whithout compiz-fusion, I should be able to rotate the cube. I got feisty fawn in another laptop, and before I installed compiz-fusion I could still rotate the cube...
<ribando_> RAOF it seems that I dont even have Xgl
<ribando_> RAOF where do u want me to paste the output?
<RAOF> ribando_: That's fine.  You probably don't need Xgl.
<RAOF> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dhgwill> ribando_: i actually needed to install xgl, thanks to my nvidia card...
<ribando_> dhgwill I got an ATI card.lol
<RAOF> dhgwill: You shouldn't *need* xgl with an nvidia card
<ribando_> RAOF the address for the pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34007/
<RAOF> ribando_: Ah, right.  You do need xgl.
<RAOF> !howto #ubuntu-effects
<RAOF> Gah.
<RAOF> ribando_: help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<ribando_> RAOF lol...
<ribando_> RAOF there is something on my "restricted drivers manager" that is not in used.it's "lirc_gpio".it's enabled but its not in use.do u know what that is?
<RAOF> ribando_: It's an IR driver, ignore it.
<ribando_> RAOF thanks
<ameyer> that'd be a bug?
<RAOF> Dunno.  He may well have some IR hardware :)
<ameyer> I have it too, and I don't
<ribando_> RAOF ahahaha...that's a very  complicated way of installing it.lol
<RAOF> ribando_: What, Xgl?
<RAOF> ribando_: That's pretty much as simple as it gets, at least until my new xgl package is finished & uploaded.
<martalli> I updated to gutsy from a feisty install, and now X is failing...but my real problem is comething more basic.
<martalli> Every 1-2 seconds, the screen outputs 50-60 lines along the lines of "device-mapper: table: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<ribando_> RAOF but then, it has something like the way xgl will start and some dbus-11 or something like that...lol
<RAOF> ribando_: If you can wait a bit, installing Xgl on Gutsy will be as simple as "sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl xsession-xgl-gnome"
<martalli> Althought he constantly scrolling screen is hard to work with, I finally killed the udevd process and the errorr messages stopped...but that doesn't seem like the cleanest approach
<ribando_> RAOF still there?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Generally a better idea to just ask the question, though.
<ribando_> someone told me something about a minute ago...my computer crashed, I couldnt see what was said.lol
<ribando_> RAOF I've just installed xgl, do u know what do I do after that?
<ribando_> RAOF if not, can u give me the name of that channel that u gave me before?
<RAOF> #ubuntu-effects?
<RAOF> ribando_: Anyway, after you've got it set up as in the !howto, you just need to select the Xgl session before logging in.
<ribando_> RAOF aaahhh...is it that simple?lol
<ribando_> RAOF didnt have to do none of this stuff with the other laptop.lol
<RAOF> ribando_: Yup.  Ati sucks.
<ribando_> RAOF but do I still have to install compiz fusion?
<RAOF> No, it's already installed
<ribando_> RAOD I'm just finishing downloading Sabayon 3.26...its amazing, it comes pre installed with beryl and everything...its an incredibly fast distro :o
<ribando_> RAOF I'm just finishing downloading Sabayon 3.26...its amazing, it comes pre installed with beryl and everything...its an incredibly fast distro :o
<RAOF> Also, non-legal, from what I recall.
<ribando_> RAOF is it non legal?
<ribando_> RAOF I thought this stuff was supposed to be free...u know...linux stuff... :o!lol
<RAOF> ribando_: Well, if it comes with the fglrx drivers pre-installed I think that's against the licence.
<ribando_> RAOF humn...better give some reading to that :o!.thanks for telling me that :o
<ribando_> RAOF one more thing...everytime I start my gutsy, I have to type in my passphrase for the wifi connectivity
<RAOF> ribando_: libpam-keyring.  I'm not sure if it's installed by default or not.
<ribando_> RAOF and then, the connection fails, and it asks me again for the passphrase, only then, it asks me for the keyring...isnt there a way of doing it automatically?
<RAOF> Um, no idea really.  File a bug :)
<ribando_> RAOF in my feisty, when I start it, I inly need to type in the keyring once, and the wifi connects straight away
<ribando_> RAOF ...lol...whats that "libpam-keyring"?
<ribando_> !libpam-keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpam-keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> I though such things were stored by kwallet?
<ribando_> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuriy> should the restricted manager on kubuntu gutsy work to install nvidia drivers?
<ribando_> nosrednaokim I never had to do this before, in my feisty all I do is type it in once, and it connects straight away
<ribando_> RAOF ...lol...whats that "libpam-keyring"?
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: yep!
<nosrednaekim> ribando_: hmm ok
<yuriy> i click the checkbox, adept pops up, disappears, and the checkbox gets unchecked again
<RAOF> !pam-keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam-keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> !pamkeyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pamkeyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !info pam-keyring
<ubotu> Package pam-keyring does not exist in gutsy
<ribando_> be right back
<kelsa|martalli> I upgraded to gutsy, but there is no "desktop-effects" apprently available in the System->Preferences menu
<kelsa|martalli> Is it somewhere else?  I looked in synaptic, and there is a "desktop-effects" package, but it has no information, no version number, and no little ubuntu symbol that I would expect from such a major pckage
<RAOF> kelsa|martalli: That's because it's in Appearance
<kelsa|martalli> danke
<RAOF> bitte
<kelsa|martalli> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<kelsa|martalli> I believe I am running the nvidia driver....
<RAOF> kelsa|martalli: Try #ubuntu-effects, I can't help you right now
<kelsa|martalli> no problem, thx
<ribando_> RAOF I'm back.lol
<ribando_>  RAOF I tried to login using xgl session, but nothing, the only options I got are "last session, Xclient script, GNOME, failsafegnome, and another failsafe".
<nosrednaekim> ribando_: it might be Xclient script... depending on what you called it.
<darkstar61> hi all, i have a problem with a scsi scanner (canoscan 2700)... it seems visible by the system
<darkstar61> darkstar61@darkstar-1:~$ dmesg |grep scsi
<darkstar61> [   32.114068]  scsi0 : ACARD AEC-6710/6712/67160 PCI Ultra/W/LVD SCSI-3 Adapter Driver V2.6+ac
<darkstar61> [   32.131852]  scsi 0:0:1:0: Scanner           CANON    IX-27015C        1.15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<darkstar61> but when i run quiteinsane 8or kooka) the device is not found...
<darkstar61> even sane-find-scanner finds it...
<darkstar61> but not the front-ends...
<darkstar61> the /dev/sg0 is rw owned by scanner group and my user is in that group...
<darkstar61> i'm running gutsy fully upgraded...
<darkstar61> any clue...?
<ribando_> nosrednaekim depending on what I called it?lol
<nosrednaekim> exactly
<nosrednaekim> ribando_: was that it? (sorry I had to switch from gutsy to fiesty)
<ribando_> nosrednaekim what exactly do u mean by that?the only thing I did ws install xgl, but I dont know how to start a session with xgl
<ribando_> nosrednaekim sorry my ignorance on the xgl stuff :o.lol
<nosrednaekim> ribando_: oh... you just installed it..lol. I can't really help you though because I am using Kubuntu/KDM and you are using GDM so things will be different
<nosrednaekim> in other words... go to #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> or maybe google for a tutorial
<ribando_> nosrednaekim oki doki, thanks...
<ribando_> RAOF hey there...r u still here?
<nosrednaekim> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<fsckr> so far im liking gutsy :)
<keeganX> Hi everyone, could someone help me out with a compiz-fusion problem?
<fsckr> keeganX, i can try
<keeganX> When I click on Extra Effects in the Appearance Preferences it never starts and goes back to metacity
<keeganX> I tried running it in the terminal and I get this http://www.pastebin.org/667
<keeganX> I am also using Nvidias Legacy drivers, but I remembered they worked with Beryl when I was using Feisty.
<fsckr> you have direct rendering?
<keeganX> How would I know if I had that?
<fsckr> open up terminal and type glxinfo
<fsckr> it should say
<nosrednaekim> legacy requires XGL....
<keeganX> It says it is missing.
<keeganX> I know to install xgl?
<fsckr> keeganX, did you must install gutsy
<keeganX> need*
<fsckr> must = just
<fsckr> :)
<keeganX> Yeah I just installed tribe 4 about 3 hours ago
<iblicf> aha,, i hava compiz question also ,,,that is how to stop it,,, and how to prevent it auto start ... :)
<fsckr> all i did was in synaptic click on search
<fsckr> and type in nvidia-glx
<fsckr> i found the 9755 drivers and installed
<iblicf> keeganX,  glxinfo|grep render
<fsckr> edited my xorg and restarted x
<fsckr> he doesn't have it iblicf
<keeganX> iblicf: It says its missing
<iblicf> o i c
<fsckr> keegan do what i did
<keeganX> fsckr: I have older hardware and the new drivers don't work I believe.
<fsckr> what vid card?
<fsckr> 9755 isn't all that new the newest ones are 100.X.X.X
<keeganX> Oh okay..
<fsckr> besides there are older ones in synaptic
<keeganX> I'll will do that for sure.
<fsckr> i just choose 9755
<keeganX> right now
<iblicf> sorry to interrupt ...can i stop the compiz and prevent it from autostart ,,i use grep -r ,,but could not find where is the config
<keeganX> Alright I will be right back with my results
<fsckr> iblicf, umm system<preferences<appearance
<fsckr> then go to desktop affects tab and disable effects
<iblicf> fsckr, wha't that mean :)
<iblicf> fsckr,  menu ?
<fsckr> top right
<fsckr> applications places system
<fsckr> click on system
<fsckr> preferences
<iblicf> ic ,,but it must be somewhere configure
<fsckr> install fusion-icon you can turn it off and on all you want
<iblicf> it's not a service ,,and ..bashprofile not found
<DanaG> Where is fusion-icon?
<iblicf> fsckr,  ,,ok ,no effect will disable it ...thanx ,,seems that compiz have integrated to the gnomeX
<fsckr> yes iblicf compiz is part of gutsy
<fsckr> i use fusion-icon to turn it off and on when I want or need it :)
<iblicf> fsckr,  that is a little  delay with my mouse reaction ,, i dont know why ,,so i want to stop it
<shirish> in the old NM, there was a /etc/network/resolv.conf now that seems to have gone for a toss, does anybody know where the DNS entries are stored anymore?
<iblicf> shirish,  there still have resolv.conf  /etc ...seems gutsy have local DNS cache by default
<shirish> iblicf: what do you mean gutsy has local DNS cache by default
<shirish> iblicf: also I haven't been able to find resolv.conf in /etc/network/ it shows me just interfaces & 4 directories which are for wireless stuff.
<iblicf> coz i use dnsmasq to make it work ever ,,but yestday i reinstall my system ,found that already work
<shirish> iblicf: of course I use network-manager & nm-applet & they are good for most of my needs but still its nice to know where resolv.conf now resides.
<iblicf> shirish,  same question ,,:) i remenber i have grep to looking for it
<fsckr> shirish, /etc/resolv.conf
<fsckr> :
<fsckr> :)
<shirish> fsckr: oh, they moved it one directory up, did they?
<fsckr> locate resolv.conf in terminal
<fsckr> tells you :P
<fsckr> i want to add the "systray" to my bottom bar does anyone know what its called in ubuntu?
<iblicf> i told you there have in /etc ,,but is does not record all dns message at all :)
<iblicf> fsckr,  notice area ? im chinese locale ,,so i can't told you the name exactly
<fsckr> no its not that ive tried
<fsckr> it hought it was but its not
<shirish> iblicf: I just wanted to see where the nameserver records are kept, that's all.
<iblicf> shirish,  i know ,,, :) that 's i want to find also
<ribando_> hi everyone
<ribando_> I got a  small question...I'm using gutsy...I've sucessfuly created an XGL session, but when I run compiz --replace I get something saying nvidia :not present.can someone help?
<crdlb> ribando_, what's the problem?
<ribando_> crdlb .I'm using gutsy...I've sucessfuly created an XGL session, but when I run compiz --replace I get something saying nvidia :not present.can someone help?
<crdlb> yes I saw
<crdlb> but why is that bad?
<ribando_> crdlb well, I'll put here what I got from the terminal, garuzito@garuzito-laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<ribando_> Checking for Xgl: present.
<ribando_> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<ribando_> Checking for Xgl: present.
<ribando_> Enabling Xgl with fglrx ATi drivers...
<ribando_> crdlb that's what I got
<crdlb> and?
<crdlb> it just stops there?
<ribando_> crdlb it doesnt, it keeps flashing, as if it was trying to enable it.
<ribando_> crdlb do u know what can I do to solve that problem?
<crdlb> have you tried #ubuntu-effects >
<crdlb> ?
<ribando_> crdlb I'll try it now
<slavik`lap> gutsy +1 is going to be awesome :D
<Scorpaen> need help getting mp3 support in Amarok, please.
<stdin> Scorpaen: same instructions as feisty
<Scorpaen> thanks
<Crell> Hi all.  Somewhat odd question.  I'm following some laptop tutorials that say that to get sound to work I need "alsa from CVS", apparently the version *right after* 1.0.14.  I notice gutsy is running alsa-base 1.0.14-1.  What exactly is the -1 for in this case?
<Crell> I tried installing it on my feisty system, but I still get no audio.
<stdin> -1 is the release number in ubuntu
<Crell> So if ubuntu were to backport the fixes in alsa CVS before a 1.0.15 release, that would get called 1.0.14-2?
<stdin> no, not quite
<Crell> hm.
<stdin> if there were some fixes, but no new version
<stdin> then -2 or
<RAOF> Technically, the -1 is the release number in *Debian*.
<RAOF> The ubuntu1 is the release number in Ubuntu :)
<Crell> I'm trying to figure out the best course of action to get audio working.  Checking out CVS HEAD source and compiling it myself is by definition not "best" in my book. :-)
<RAOF> Crell: You should be able to find a patch on the ALSA bugtracker.
<stdin> gutsy uses -1ubuntu1 anyway :p
<RAOF> Or, you could build from source, then see if it works.
<Crell> ThinkWiki.org (it's a thinkpad) has links to the patches, but also a note "don't use these, use CVS".
<RAOF> If it works, you then want to find the patch which *made* it work, attach that to a bug on launchpad, and it'll go into thu Gutsy packages.
<Crell> Hrm.
<Crell> stdin: Apparently -1ubuntu1 doesn't have whatever these patches are yet.
<stdin> 1.0.14-1ubuntu1 doesn't ?
<Crell> RAOF: Would a reference to them be sufficient for launchpad?
<RAOF> Yes, certianly,
<Crell> stdin: I'm running 1.0.14-1ubuntu1 on my feisty now, and I get no audio errors, but no audio either.
<RAOF> However, the more work *you* do, the more likely it is to be fixed :)
<RAOF> You can, of course, just file an "audio doesn't work" bug, but that's not going to be fixed as fast as "ALSA CVS revision 2442 works", which will in turn be fixed slower than "Sound works if I apply this patch" :)
<Crell> Apply the patch to what, if the latest CVS of ALSA supposedly includes those patches alread?
<Crell> alreayd?
<Crell> bah!  already.
* Crell beats his keyboard.
<RAOF> Crell: So, if ALSA CVS works, good.  Mention that.
<Crell> Great, that means I need to figure out how to compile it and install it without breaking things to confirm it, doesn't it? ;-)
<RAOF> Crell: *Better* than just saying "ALSA CVS works" is, "If you apply this patch to the Ubuntu package, sound works"
<RAOF> Crell: Yes, it does :)
<RAOF> Crell: You can always just file a "sound doesn't work" bug ;)
<Crell> Next question then, presumably there will be a 1.0.15 release eventually.  Is that something Debian/Ubuntu will be upgrading to?
<RAOF> Crell: Yes, but it won't go into already-released releases :)
<Crell> Well I'd like to be slightly more useful than that if I can. :-)  I'm just a PHP developer, not C developer, so I'm compiler adverse.  (Any compiled code on my system not managed through apt is a bug, not a feature, IMO.)
<RAOF> Crell: Absolutely right :()
<Crell> And policy is to apply selective patches, not track CVS semi-stable points, I take it?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Absolutely.
<Crell> Next question... if I do this on a feisty box, will that invalidate any reports given? :-)
<RAOF> Hm.  Difficult.
<RAOF> The trick would be to make sure you can revert the changes.
<Crell> Right now the box is 99% feisty kubuntu, with the kernel (and dependencies) and alsa-base pulled from gutsy.
<RAOF> You're probably better off trying it in a Gutsy system, though.  Can you make a 5gb gutsy partition or something?
<Crell> That would take quite a while.  It's a laptop, and I just partitioned it.
<RAOF> That has the advantage of being disposable.  You can play around in there all you like.
<Crell> Could that be done with a live CD, just for testing?
<Crell> apt-get source alsa-base, apply patches, build, install, modprobe something?
<RAOF> If you've got enough RAM, a Livecd would work.
<RAOF> Crell: Yes, pretty much.
<Crell> 2 GBs. :-)  I already booted the gutsy kubuntu live cd the other night to see if the new kernel would work.
<RAOF> So, with the LiveCD & an internet connection you should be able to build & install a new ALSA, then modprobe the appropriate module.
<RAOF> All from the safety of a disposable ramdisk :)
<Crell> Have you got a few min to hand-hold me through that as needed? :-)  I haven't played with system components in a while, so I'm somewhat rusty.  (Since I switched from Sid to Ubuntu, actually...)
<genii> Interestingly I just blew away gutsy install by choosing suspend when closing wm instead of shutdown. no single-user mode boot either now
<RAOF> Ok, I'll give it a shot.
<Crell> genii: Interesting.  I just got suspend/hibernate working fine with the gutsy kernel by adding a config statement to grub.
<Crell> It's not that fast, but it works fine.
<genii> I get total blackout now when trying to do normal boot to it, no numlock light etc either, so thats dead entirely. but single-user at least gives some kinda kernel dump
<genii> But can't get to a prompt there either
<Crell> What laptop?
<genii> Desktop
<genii> Asus p5k se mb, satahd
<Crell> And you're using suspend?
<genii> Luckily I still have my Feisty parition :)
<genii> Crell it may actually have been hibernate, my mouse is messed up and wrong just as I clicked on it
<genii> (wrong icon under when I meant to shut down)
<Crell> Still, I didn't know suspend/hibernate worked on a desktop in the first place.
<genii> Crell: Then that it would appear as an option when leaving wm brings to mind "why is it an option?" then
<Crell> That is a very good question.
* Crell waves to himself.
* Crell42 waves back.
<genii> Kinda sucks since I had just compiled cvs KDE successfully as well
<Crell42> ouch
<Crell42> That's what, 3 days of work right there? :-)
<genii> After all those hourly updates, yeah LOL
<genii> Maybe I'll mount the gutsy partition and see if any way to recover it
<genii> Or retrieve something useful to prevent it happening again
<genii> logs etc
<genii> Crell:: Of curiosity, what config stuff did you add to grub? For future reference testing etc
<Crell42> http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_(Feisty_Fawn)_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Suspend
<Crell42> Ignore all the scripts stuff.
<voidmage> hrm.
<genii> bookmarking for studying later
<voidmage> my pvr-150 card has kind of crappy signal
<Crell42> One of the comments there said he just needed to add a line to grub once he was on 2.6.21.  Worked for me with 2.6.22 as well, using the Intel video chip instead of nvidia.
<genii> looking up the kernel I had on gutsy, brb
<genii> Weird, menu.lst can't be right
<genii> Has all kernels now at same exact version on all the different partitions
<genii> Which is total nonsense
<Crell42> oops?
<Crell42> gutsy so doesn't like my widescreen... :-)
* ameyer is glad he didn't dist-upgrade
<genii> Crell42: Nah I haven't messwed with grub at all
<genii> Gives me an idea though, perhaps this is the reason it is choking etc.
<Crell42> RAOF: OK, I'm in a gutsy live CD.  Should I dist-upgrade first?
<Crell42> Looks like it has a crapload that's new since the live cd was built.
<RAOF> Crell42: Maybe?  Might as well.
<Crell42> Hey, I haven't played with cutting edge system software since... last year. :-)
<genii> reboot needed.
<Crell42> Been nice knowing you.
* Crell42 is impressed with his neighbors.
<Crell42> There are 9 wireless networks near me... all of them are secured with at least WEP. :-)
<Toma-> weps easy
<Crell42> Yes, but it wasn't that long ago that I'd find 5 APs with no WEP and an ESSID of "linksys".
<Scorpaen> one should be required to have a license for the information superhighway
<Scorpaen> they call me all night at work
<Scorpaen> grrr
<Scorpaen> "i see dumb ppl"
<Scorpaen> lol
<genii> My gutsy is back :)
<ameyer> y'know, it'd be an awesome birthday present for a gutsy update to cause a non-functioning computer in the 24 hour period starting about 15 minutes from now...
<Crell42> hm, a few packages failing up upgrade...
<DanaG> Somehow, my e1000 NIC crashes under heavy loads, such as BitTorrent.
<genii> AFK looking for enlightenment in /var/log
<ameyer> I somehow think I should avoid dist-upgrading if  I want to avoid topping last year's debacle
<Crell42> Wouldn't it be better to look in #enlightenment?
<genii> smartass :)
<genii> wtf, /var/log/boot contents: (nothing has been logged yet.)
<genii> this just me?
<arooni>  recently installed 7.04 on a thinkpad t61. i had to use the alternate cd install because the graphics were messed up. i got output, b ut its this wierd interlaced thing and I can't make out anything! ;(. it has an intel x3100 (965) chipset integrated video card.... any suggestions on how to get the video working?
<Crell42> RAOF: OK, so I'm updated and just apt-get source'd alsa-base.  Now I run the patches with patch -p0 < foo.patch from within the directory where the source I just downloaded lives?
<arooni> anyone know how to jump into text login/startup?  when i do control+alt+f1... i jsut get a blank screen that's dark
<RAOF> Crell42: That should work, yes.
<genii> arooni: boot to recovery then if changes are made that allow the gui to run, do telinit 3
<arooni> genii: i booted to recovery
<Crell42> Bah.  It keeps asking me for the file to patch.
<arooni> genii: but i dont see a file system at all.. all i see is:  root@LilArooni:~#
<genii> arooni: So try alt-f1 thru alt-f6
<genii> what do you mean you see no filesystem?
<arooni> genii: when i do 'ls' i get nothing back
<Crell42> arooni: ls /
<genii> try: mount   and you will see whatever filesystems you have mounted
<genii> arooni: In root home directory there is nothing to list for files until you ran a gui or put something in it
<arooni> Crell42: ls /
<arooni> works !
<genii> arooni: at any rate, since you are already in command line and nned to reconfigure your video, do:dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to input by text interface some sane X settings
<Crell42> That's because the / directory has stuff in it, whereas root's home directory does not.
<arooni> sweet action
<arooni> genii: ok ... should i need to configure internet... if i just plug in an ethernet cable?
<arooni> cuz its not plugged in yet
<genii> not right now, just do the dpkg
<arooni> do i need internet to plug in?
<genii> one thing at a time
<arooni> i mean to do what you said?
<Crell42> Great.  The patch is tiny, but still doesn't apply.
<genii> no need for internet to reconfigure video
<arooni> genii: shhould i have it auot detct video hardware
<arooni> well even if i did... it doesnt find it ;(
<genii> arooni: yes, use auto settings where possible
<arooni> so what should i use to start?
<arooni> vesa?
<genii> yes
<genii> or i810 for your card may do too
<genii> but I suggest vesa just to get it back up
<arooni> genii: what should i set for # of kb for shared mem card?
<genii> nothing, just hit entere
<genii> when in doubt on what to put, just hit enter
<genii> or select OK by tab to highlight then enter
<arooni> genii: ok.. which resolution should i pick for monitor
<genii> something sane
<arooni> lcd supports upto 1440x900
<genii> like at most 1024x768
<arooni> gotcha
<arooni> what about depth?
<genii> 24
<arooni> ok done
<arooni> should i restart?
<genii> no need
<arooni> ctrl + alt + delete?
<arooni> or ... /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Crell42> The latter.
<genii> no. wait for instructions please :)
<arooni> hehehe
* arooni is a big n00bster
<genii> all you need is: telinit 3
<genii> kdm will begin
<arooni> sadly... the screen is still royally messed up
<arooni> this link makes it sound like i need a package: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<Crell42> arooni: I'm working on that exact same laptop and chip, and X is fine.
<arooni> lucky duck
<genii> in single user mode no kdm or gdm runs until init level is 2-5 so no need for any kind of /etc/init.d/Xdm start/stop/restart etc
<Crell42> Gutsy thinks the desktop space is smaller than it really is, but in feisty it loaded perfectly without me doing anything.
<Crell42> Did you just do a normal install?
<arooni> Crell42: u know this is my second t61.. the first loaded fine as well
<Crell42> Weird.
<arooni> Crell42: i had to do alternate cd install... as the video was messed up
<arooni> but apparently it has happend to others
<arooni> (via link)
<genii> Crell42: I have the same weridness with centering but only on the ksplash
<genii> arooni: OK, so vesa did not go. can you get back to console?
<Crell42> It's not centering.  In Feisty it's fine, but in gutsy Kicker only goes about 4/5 of the way across the screen and is not at the bottom of the display, maximizing doesn't go beyond that boundary, etc.
<DanaG> Hmm, I just noticed something: when my router is refusing to give me an IP, it's because it seems to be waiting for a response to an ARP query.
<DanaG> Hmm, I just noticed something: when my router is refusing to give me an IP, it's because it seems to be waiting for a response to an ARP query.
<DanaG> Woah, somehow the router was storing my IRC data for a while while my connection was down.
<genii> arooni: If you can get to a console/terminal once more edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change vesa to i810 in there
<arooni> sorry folks
<arooni> i'm back
<arooni> i had to move downstaris
<DanaG> Once I did ifup, I got 10 or 20 lines of chat all at once.
<arooni> in case we needed internet
<arooni> cuz thats where the router was
<genii> arooni: If you can get to a console/terminal once more edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change vesa to i810 in there
<genii> arooni: to do that, issue: sudo nano /etc/X11111/xorg.conf    <-- please note uppercase X
<genii> X11 rather
<arooni> ah i can get to a termainl
<arooni> what should i use to edit
<genii> my 1 key sticks
<arooni> i usually use vim
<Crell42> nano is better for a newbie.
<genii> If you like vim swap nano for vim in command
<arooni> woah!  vims installed by default
<RAOF> genii: They probably wants the intel driver, incidentally
<genii> RAOF Yes, i810 and vesa sometimes have issues
<arooni> ok i changed
<arooni> let me restart gdm
<shirish> guys anybody here who has know-how or knowledge about using ./configure ?
<ameyer> hmm, intel, eh?
<shirish> ameyer: if asking me, then intel yes
<Crell42> RAOF: OK, everything's patched.  Now how do I properly build the new alsa-base?
<arooni> error: failed to start X.  Fatal server error:  no screens found :9
<genii> shirish:   man i810   has much useful info for xorg settings btw
<genii> arooni: please do: lspci|grep vga
<genii> report result here
<RAOF> Crell42: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<shirish> genii: ah, ok so that was directed to somebody else for something else, I am looking for knowing info. about using "configure"
<RAOF> Crell42: This will require you to have the "build-essential" and "fakeroot" packages installed :)
<shirish> ROAF: I checked out a trunk svn, the instructions there are ./configure, make & make install
<Crell42> So I am discovering.
<arooni> i was going to try installing this package: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<arooni> genii: i did that command i get back nothing] 
<shirish> RAOF: when I go inside the checked out tree & do ./configure it complains about
<shirish> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Crell42> yay, it's compiling!
<genii> arooni: do then just lspci|more   then look at the results by eye to see what it says your video card is
<DShepherd> hmmm anyone know if gimp 2.4 going to make it into gutsy?
<DShepherd> and doesnt gutsy feel like what edgy was to feel like? :-)
<Crell42> RAOF: OK, that generated a series of deb files.  dpkg -i all of them, I presume?
<RAOF> Crell42: Yup, should be right.
<RAOF> That was pretty quick, too :)
<shirish> DShepherd: I think feature-freeze is today or was yesterday, either way its too late to ask for it I guess
<Crell42> 2.2 GHz of Core 2 Duo goodness. :-)
<DShepherd> shirish, :-(
<arooni> genii: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
* DShepherd shys
<RAOF> Ah. Slightly faster than my C2D :)
<RAOF> DShepherd: Is 2.4 out yet?
<ameyer> hmm, the intel driver would work if I just swittched "driver i810" to "driver intel"?
<RAOF> ameyer: Yes, as long as you had xserver-xorg-video-intel installed.
<DShepherd> RAOF, no but they released the RC today i think
<ameyer> or does the "boardname" paramater do anything
<genii> arooni: next to that on left, what is the abcd:efgh   type thing saying?
<Crell42> Right then... now how do I convince it to start using the new package?
<DShepherd> RAOF www.gimp.org
<Crell42> Without rebooting, which would rather defeat the purpose here. :-)
<arooni> 00:02:01 VGA compatible controller: Intel corp mobile integrated graphic controller (rev 0c) .. and
<arooni> 00:02.1 display controller: intel mobile integrated grahpics controller
<genii> hmm
<arooni> that first one is 00:02.0 ...
<genii> dualhead
<DShepherd> shirish, what version of gimp in gutsy now/
<arooni> i mean!  00:02.0
<DShepherd> ?
<RAOF> Crell42: So, you probably just want to rmmod all your sound-related stuff and modprobe the new ones.
<Crell42> Which are the new ones?
<RAOF> Crell42: The ones that are there now :)
<ameyer> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program - DEVELOPMENT VERSION. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.18-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4413 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<RAOF> Crell42: Just an rmmod and modprobe should work. :)
<Crell42> helpful...
<RAOF> DShepherd: That release statement says to me "We're done hacking on the features.  Now to fix bugs!"
<arooni> what to do next?
<Crell42> RAOF: So just rmmod/modprobe everything from lsmod that looks vaugely sound-ish?
<RAOF> DShepherd: That's not *exactly* what we want to hear at upstream-version-freeze :)
<RAOF> Crell42: Yup.
<Crell42> hm
<shirish> DShepherd: gimp  2.3.18-1ubuntu2
<DShepherd> RAOF, ok
<DShepherd> shirish, yeah i noticed..
<genii> arooni: OK, do: lspci -nn then at end of where it says the Intel card name it has something like (8086:####)     I need the ####
<arooni> i tried to do this:  apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel .... but i got an error:  E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_fesity_main_sources_Sourdces - open (2 No such file or directory).... anyone know how to fix?
<arooni> genii: ok han gon
<Crell42> Here's what kubuntu needs... a basic text editor in the KMenu installed by default!  GahQ!
<genii> Crell42: Yer really gonna hate kde4
<RAOF> Crell42: What, Kate isn't installed by default_?
<genii> LOL
* RAOF boggles.
<arooni> genii: for VGA compatible controller [2a02]  (the former)..... and for Display Controller [2a03] 
<ysth1> I'm having suspend problems, and quirks_checker.sh recommends switching from ipw3945d to iwl3945  (also, there are no quirks available for my laptop model)
<Crell42> I'd settle for KWrite.  I mean, geez, I need a frickin' notepad!
<genii> arooni: good. Looking up exact model now
<ysth1> how do I do that?
<arooni> genii: i *really really really* appreciate your help
<genii> arooni: btw put sudo before apt-get and replace source with install
* arooni wants his ubuntu
<genii> arooni: in that command you tried that failed
<Crell42> Hm.  It won't let me rmmod them because they're in use....
<arooni> genii: yups.... error is:  Package xserver-xorg-vidoe-intel is not available, but is referred to by another package... this may meant that the package is missing, has been obslelted, or is only avaialble from another source
<RAOF> Crell42: Got anything eating the soundcard?
* RAOF tries to remember his lsof foo.
<Crell42> Not that I know of.  All that's running is IRC, konsole, and knoqueror.
<Crell42> Isn't that lsof-fu?
<Instabin> any one have problem with firestarter crashing?
<RAOF> Crell42: Not the way I practise it :)
<Crell42> hehehe
<Crell42> Well artsd is running.
<Crell42> as is kmix.
<RAOF> Ba-baw
<Crell42> kill artsd?
<RAOF> Crell42: Ha!  "lsof /dev/snd/*"
<RAOF> You probably want to kill everything in that list.
<Crell42> The list is empty.
<RAOF> Kill artsd & kmix, then :)
<Crell42> :-)
<RAOF> artsd *can't* still use OSS, right?
<Crell42> I have no idea.
<arooni> genii: got any more magic :P?
<RAOF> Crell42: Anyway, has killing artsd & kmix allowed you to rmmod?
<Crell42> Seems to be.
<shirish> guys can libcurl3 & libcurl3-dev reside with each other without an issue, libcurl3-dev is a virtual package & there is no libcurl4 apart from the libcurlssl4 library?
<DanaG> Wow, Firewire really does take less power than USB 2.0.
<DanaG> I'm using powertop, and when using my USB hard drive, I see a lot of wakeups coming from the USB modules.
<RAOF> Heh, cool.
<DanaG> When I'm using my firewire CD drive, I don't see the firewire-related modules show up at all.
<DanaG> Granted, all I was doing with CD was dd from it to something else, so perhaps it doesn't take much to do a linear read.
<arooni> anyhone have other ideas?
<arooni> on how to get my video working :(?
<DShepherd> RAOF, GIMP 2.3 is in no way a final product. A lot of new features are incomplete and some things may even be completely broken. If you need to get work done, please use the stable version, GIMP 2.2.
<DShepherd> RAOF, scary
<Crell42> gr.  Still noting.
<Crell42> noting.
<Ayabara> How can I install a new icon set in gutsy (gnome)? Where do I put it, and how do I activate it?
<shirish> ubotu wxwidgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxwidgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crell42> RAOF: I'm still not getting any sound. :-(
<Instabin> !find fusion-icon
<ubotu> Package/file fusion-icon does not exist in gutsy
<Instabin> !find emerald
<ubotu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<RAOF> Crell42: So, there's a good chance that the patch doesn't work for you :(
* Crell42 grumbles.
<Crell42> Let me see if I can get the files back to my feisty install, then I'll try them there.  I may just not be modprobing right.
<mildsauce> Is gusty stable for everyday use yet?
<RAOF> No
<shirish> can somebody tell me where wxwidgets is? Can't seem to find it :(
<Crell> Dagnabbit, that still didn't do it. :(
<RAOF> Crell: It seems the answer is "no, that patch doesn't fix it".
* Crell cries.
<RAOF> You've done the simple things, like making sure your sound isn't muted, right?
<Crell> system volume is at 100%, kmix is at 100%.
<RAOF> Crell: In particular, you've seen this page?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Crell> hm.  Let me try alsamixergui...
<Crell> alsamixer, alsamixergui, and kmix are atll at 100% and sho no signs of muting.
<Crell> I've also tried both speakers and headphones.
<RAOF> It sounds like you've gone through all the easy options, then.
<Crell> :-(
<Crell> Well, I filed an issue on launchpad about it with links to the patches anyway (while I was still on the gutsy live cd).
<Crell> Not sure what else I can do at this point.
<fignew> Crell: did it work before?
<Crell> fignew: No, has yet to work.
<shirish> ROAF: where is wxwidgets in gutsy? I believe there was http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/wxwidgets2.6 fpr dapper
<shirish> fpr/for
<RAOF> !info wxwidgets
<ubotu> Package wxwidgets does not exist in gutsy
<RAOF> !info wxwidgets2.8
<ubotu> Package wxwidgets2.8 does not exist in gutsy
<RAOF> Bah.
<RAOF> !find wxwidgets
<ubotu> Found: plplot9-driver-wxwidgets
<Crell> RAOF: Anything else you can suggest I try before heading to bed?
<RAOF> !find libwxgtk
<ubotu> Found: libwxgtk2.4-1, libwxgtk2.4-1-contrib, libwxgtk2.4-contrib-dev, libwxgtk2.4-dbg, libwxgtk2.4-dev (and 6 others)
<fignew> Crell: have you done cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Crell> hm, no.  sec.
<RAOF> Crell: I've got nothig more for you, sorry.
<arooni> Crell: i've been reccomended to upgrade to gutsy
<Crell> Nope, not a peep out of it.
<arooni> Crell: are u crell42
<Crell> Yes.  Crell42 is what I was from the laptop in question.
<fignew> its a laptop?
<Crell> Yes.  Thinkpad T61.
<fignew> Thinkpad? it's gotta work!
<Crell> That's what I said!
<fignew> have you tried any other distros?
<fignew> see if they detect it right?
<Crell> Feisty with the gutsy kernel got me wifi, and a small tweak to grub got me suspend/resume, BT already worked, but still no sound.
<Crell> Other distros, what's that? :-)  Not yet.
<fignew> like knoppix or summin, just a liveCD ;)
<Crell> According to ThinkWiki, alsa was patched to support the T/X61 line like the day after 1.0.14 was released.
<arooni> Crell: would you reccomend trying tribe 4/
<fignew> ALSA 1.0.14?
<Crell> But the patches for it I just tried on the source package in gutsy and it still didn't work for me.
<Crell> Yes.
<Crell> arooni: It gives me video, but the desktop is mis-aligned.  Trying the live CD's probably worthwhile, but I'm not going to be running it myself until October.
<arooni> Crell: i cant get video working at all on feisty :(((
<Crell> Very odd.  We have the exact same laptop.
<Crell> What screen res? :-)
<Kousotu> anyone know how to repair a driver?
<arooni> Crell: 1440x900
<Crell> Mine I've found is not that speedy on OpenGL screen savers, but is otherwise OK.  I'm not sure if that's an actual problem or if it's just a cheap Intel chip. -)
<Crell> Ah, you got the + model.  I got the 1280x800 display.  I wonder if that's the difference.
<arooni> Crell: i sent this back for the + mdoel... the 1280x800 worked like a charm
<Crell> :-(
<Crell> I guess I'm glad I didn't get the +...
<arooni> ah
<shirish> RAOF:I installed libwxgtk2.8 and still I have issues with compiling something
<shirish> does anybody know a way to know to know exactly if (universe sources) is enabled or not?
<Crell> Just check /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kousotu> ok, question
<Kousotu> I found the zd1211rw drivers and what looks like the backup to it, how to reinstall it?
<shirish> Crell: thanx, just realized my country server doesn't have the sources, only the binaries, the sources are still from the official server.
<Crell> Ah ha.
<Crell> OK, I'm off to sleep.  I guess I'll just have to wait a while on sound. :-(
<shirish> RAOF: you around m8?
<Kousotu> \lib\modules\2.6.22-9-generic\kernel\drivers\net\wireless
<Kousotu> I notice the zd1211rw folderhas the same file as in that dir, but bigger
<Kousotu> is that suposed to be a backup?
<arooni> can someone help met to get my ethernet device working in 7.04 (t61).... its not listed in ifconfig and if i try:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up i get the rror :  Unable to allocate MSI interrutpErrror: -22
<arooni> what should i do?
<shirish> arooni: shouldn't that be something to ask in #ubuntu
<Kousotu> what is your eth controler?
<arooni> shirish: i do but this cahnel seems more knowledgeable and responsvie
<Kousotu> arooni: somehting we disagree on
<shirish> arooni: cool
<Kousotu> lol
<arooni> Kousotu: # 4.2 Intel IWL4965 A/G/N
<Kousotu> hm...
<shirish> and I'm still downloading/updaing the sources list
<arooni> im going from: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_Tribe_4_on_a_ThinkPad_T61
<Kousotu> I don't think Fiest supports that
<arooni> i mean
<arooni> tjos pme" http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<arooni> this one
<arooni> hehe i cant type tonight
<Kousotu> lmao
<Kousotu> my keybord types like shit
<Kousotu> so I feel ya there
<arooni> i cant even get my ethernet thing going
<arooni> so i cant fix my video problesm :(
<Kousotu> try ndising it?
<Kousotu> ndiswrapper*
<arooni> Kousotu: what does tha mean
* arooni is as bit of n00bster
<Kousotu> ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers
<arooni> Kousotu: we're talking about the ethernet jack though
<arooni> same thing?
<Kousotu> I think..
<Kousotu> I donno if ndis works on ethernet
<arooni> anyone have a t61 laptop with 1440x900 and the intel x3100 graphics card?  i'm having massive troubles getting video output with ubuntu 7.04
<shirish> Kousotu: you up m8?
<Kousotu> of course
<Kousotu> lol
<shirish> Kousotu: how do I install this file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/wxwidgets2.8/2.8.4.0-0ubuntu3
<shirish> Kousotu: or is it a file that cannot be installed or something?
<Kousotu> shirish: I donno
<shirish> Kousotu: any idea whom I should ask about this?
<Kousotu> someone else?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> what is a t61 laptop?
<Kousotu> lol
<DanaG> Wow, ntfs-3g takes quite a bit of CPU power.
<Kousotu> lol
<DanaG> Wow, my ACPI temperature is stuck at 40 C, yet my coretemp sensors say it's 67 and 69 C.
<Kousotu> \lib\modules\2.6.22-9-generic\kernel\drivers\net\wireless
<Kousotu> I notice the zd1211rw folderhas the same file as in that dir, but bigger
<Kousotu> is that suposed to be a backup?
<DanaG> Ouch, my screen blinks twice when it tries to fade the brightness.
<DanaG> It goes bright-OFF-medium-OFF-dim
<DanaG> er, 100-off-75-off-50-off-25
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:14:57 AM): I got a wifi issue
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:15:24 AM): can I run the live CD and put the file from there into m installed version?
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:14:57 AM): I got a wifi issue
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:15:24 AM): can I run the live CD and put the file from there into m installed version?
<Hobbsee> sure, but whether it'll do what you want depends on the file...
<THX-1138> arooni: If your card is made by nvidia and you are using the non-free "nvidia" driver "nvidia-settings" is likely to help - apologies for not knowing anything about an ATI card.
<arooni> ITS NOT NVIIDA
<arooni> oops
<arooni> didnt mean caps
<arooni> ;p
<arooni> its intel x3100
<THX-1138> arooni: backup your xorg config first
<arooni> THX-1138: i need to install an xorg package
<arooni> but i can't
<arooni> because i dont get internet
<Kousotu> arooni: do you have wireless?
<arooni> when i do ifconfig
<arooni> i dont see anything
<Kousotu> have a windows partion?
<arooni> i think the first thing is to get video workig
<arooni> where can i get: xserver-xorg-video-intel as a .deb file
<arooni> that i can put on a flash drive
<arooni> Kousotu: yeah
<arooni> i do have a vista parittion
<Kousotu> go on windows, and grab is
<Kousotu> ista.. hm....
<Kousotu> I hate vista..
<Kousotu> and my ext3 program don't work on vista
<arooni> rab what
<Kousotu> the driver deb
<Kousotu> lol
<arooni> where can i get: xserver-xorg-video-intel as a .deb file?  i need to put it on a flash usb drive ... because the target comptuer doesnt have internet
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: fondthe zd1211rw items, will the ones on the live cd work n the installed version?
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: no idea.
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> well, T4a hasn't had a kernl update, did it?
<Infecto> arooni: apt-get hawe option to download package
<arooni> i dont have internets right now
<arooni> i'm tryin get video working
<Kousotu> ypur eth don't work eiher hih?
<Infecto> so if You dont have internet how You talk to us?
<Kousotu> reminds me of this pc's move from Vista to XP lol
<arooni> yeah its bomb bad
<arooni> i have another laptoppy
<Kousotu> took me a WEK to get mine working
<arooni> :(
<Infecto> so on another laptop use dpkg and put it on ubs
<arooni> ok so i inserted the right video package
<Infecto> usb
<arooni> as a usb key .... into my drive
<arooni> done ;p
<arooni> but now what
<arooni> how do i mount it
<arooni> and copy to file system, and intall the *.deb fle
<Infecto> arooni: its basics
<Infecto> try google
<Kousotu> it should automount
* arooni is a n00bster
<Infecto> type dmesg
<Infecto> dmesg give You info about device
<arooni> attached scsi removable disk sbd
<Infecto> mount /dev/device /media/mount_point
<Hobbsee> arooni: why dont you run feisty?
<Infecto> dpkg -i /media/mount_point/package-name.deb
<Infecto> thats all
<arooni> ahh i see
<arooni> but if i do:  ls /media
<arooni> i only see sda1 and sda2
<Infecto> dmesg tell you what
<Infecto> paste but onlu correct lines
<Infecto> not all
<arooni> Infecto: please bear with me i'm pretty new at this
<Kousotu> [01:47:36]  arooni : can someone help met to get my ethernet device working in 7.04
<arooni> Infecto: um... i just see a lot of :  SCSI device sbd: 196797616 512 byte hdwr sectors (1007 MB)
<Hobbsee> arooni: why dont you run feisty?
<Hobbsee> arooni: if you're new
<arooni> i am trying to run feisty
<arooni> i cant get it to work
<Hobbsee> then this is not the correct channel, is it?
<arooni> and #ubuntu is not as responsive
<THX-1138> Hobsee - be nice (grin) lol
<Hobbsee> THX-1138: :)
<Hobbsee> THX-1138: it just stops anyone from getting gutsy help here, which is kind of a problem, it being a gutsy support channel and all.
<THX-1138> Hobbsee (i guess this the part where i am grateful for the time you spend here and apologise.
<arooni> well i'm baffled
<arooni> how do i mount this usb drive..... sbd does not appear
<THX-1138> Hobsee I am sorry Hobsee
<arooni> in /media
<shadeofgrey> okay look folks...  i spent serioyus dough on Adobe CS3: Design Premium... and i have a shot at getting a macpro from a charity that gives money to folkks with disabilities that dont spend time pissing vinegar or being bitter  about things they cant change..  i want to volunteer my time installing ubuntu on messed up windows installations
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: I get gutsy help in ununtu from time to time
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> less questions/help needed here
<shadeofgrey> but i cant do that without running it myself becayse imn eudsty as hell.  does 7.04 run on macpro's if i spend the grand and get a quadro4500 card?
<Kousotu> and usually this chan is deadsilent
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: dunno why.  #ubuntu is busy enough wihtout gutsy
<Hobbsee> clearly only during your TZ..
<Kousotu> obviously :(
<shadeofgrey> i dont mind one bit about being risky with my machine because i take daily images of my mac partition
<Kousotu> but it is 2:53 am right now
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: 7.04?  #ubuntu for that
<Hobbsee> most of us dont even run feisty
<Kousotu> kik
<shadeofgrey> Hobbsee, dude...  i hate to say it but the folks in #ubuntu have gotten pretty close to heads up their asses useless
<Kousotu> lol*
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: yes, but we dont run feisty, so probably havent on a macbook either.
<shadeofgrey> no
<shadeofgrey> im talking about a quadcore macpro desktop
<shadeofgrey> specifically so i have an nvidia card and can get raid through their raid card
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: I run tribe 4 alpha still, but hey, I cam give tjeories for fiesty
<arooni> can somoene pleas ehelp me mount a usb flash drive .... sbd is what its named in dmesg
<Kousotu> arooni: it automonuts
<arooni> but it doesnt
<arooni> cuz if i go and do:  ls /media
<shadeofgrey> id go back to an alienware pc but i just spent over a grand on adobe cs3: design premium
<shadeofgrey> ill have to dual boot
<arooni> i dont see anything but sda1 or sda2
<shadeofgrey> im willing to risk  running alpha
<Kousotu> arooni: sda0?
<shadeofgrey> i figured if i were to find someone crazy enough to talk me through it it'd eb one of you guys
<Infecto> arooni: dmesg|grep sdb
<shadeofgrey> you do alpha shit...  you've got balls
<Infecto> card is formated?
<arooni> Infecto: yes
<Kousotu> shadeofgrey: tribe 4 is BETA
<Kousotu> lol
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> where do i get it
<Infecto> type what i say or i will not help you
<Kousotu> I have trve 4 alph
<Kousotu> alpha*
* Kousotu hides from gary
<shadeofgrey> Kousotu, point me to where to get the tribe4 LiveCD
<Kousotu> um...
<Kousotu> I suck at urls
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: ubuntu.com/development, usually
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: or cdimage.ubuntu.com/release
<Hobbsee> s
<shadeofgrey> im downloading 7.04 i386 and i386alternate right now...  are there more recent ones than what im getting becausee these are from april
<shadeofgrey> ill get 7.10 as well
<arooni> Infecto: theres nothing that came back from dmesg | grep sbd
<Infecto> dmesg | grep sdb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arooni> Infecto: i'm typing what you say!!!!
<Infecto> = 10:01 < Infecto> arooni: dmesg|grep sdb
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Infecto> where You see sbd?
<arooni> Infecto: i see the drive at /dev/sbd
<shadeofgrey> im getting the daily of the gutsy liveCD
<arooni> if i do a fdisk -l
<arooni> its the right drive,ritght size
<shadeofgrey> ill start with that
<Infecto> o man
<shadeofgrey> if i can actually get the bastard to boot ill just say screw it, get the macpro with the Quaddro 4500 card and my 2 30" Dell displays and if i have to ill just wait until you guys figure it out for we mac dudes
* Infecto work mode on
<shadeofgrey> look..  im severely physically handicapped...  i can only move one arm undermy own power and thus my computer is my whole life
<shadeofgrey> hence why im getting folks to help me buy 9 grand worth of equipment
<shadeofgrey> i promised id donate all the cpu cycles i dont use to projects that need distributed horsepower and i wantto donate my weekends to helping folks with ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> because i really care about big U -- you guys work your asses off and its a ggreat OS
<shadeofgrey> better than tiger in a lot of ways
<shadeofgrey> nobodys listening to me pour my soul out
<shadeofgrey> but thats okay'
<shadeofgrey> this channels logged somewhere
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey: i've got this vague suspicion that no one's answering you,b ecause no one knows
<Hobbsee> you've been on irc long enough to know how it tends to work
<Kousotu> lol
<shadeofgrey> its okay
<shadeofgrey> Hobbsee, YOU saw whgat i said so you know my heart is in it
<shadeofgrey> Hobbsee, im doing this because i genuinely want to help other people
* Hobbsee fails to see how the rationale behidn the questions affects the answer that "we cant help you, due to the fact that we dont know"
<Hobbsee> s/that/of/
<shadeofgrey> i dont expect you to know
<shadeofgrey> im just downloading the shit and if it works ill use it
<shadeofgrey> if it dont it aint ready and ill wait
* Dannilion knows very little. The things she does know tend to be useless to other people, but she spent several days trying to figure out.
<shadeofgrey> Dannilion, well...  the way i figure it...  now that macs are intel and i can get a Nvidia graphics card with plenty of horespower and video memory and a good raid card...  its ojnly a matter of time before its as easy to install as on regular pc's
<Kousotu> shadeofgrey: if you had actual answers or hardware specs we might be able yto
<shadeofgrey> Kousotu, quadcore Xeons they're using in the quadf macs, Nvidia quaddro 4500 card, SATA raid controller card
<shadeofgrey> Kousotu, what more do you need?
<Kousotu> nvidia needs the alternate cd
<Kousotu> and I don't deal with raid
<Dannilion> Nvidia needs the alternate CD? That's news to me
<shadeofgrey> Kousotu, i didnt bother even trying to install on my macbookpro with ATI graphics card...  ATI driver support still blows rancid ardvark nuts
<arooni> i finally mounted my silly flash drive
<arooni> but when i cd to the flash drive
<arooni> nothing is on it
<arooni> but i know there is smoething on it
<shadeofgrey> Dannilion, its a pleasure to meet you by the way
<Dannilion> and you :)
<Kousotu> arooni: doublecheck on vista
<shadeofgrey> Dannilion, pardon me for being a tad profane..  7 purgocet 10's will do that to a sentimental shit like me
<Kousotu> !nvidia | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Dannilion has no idea what a purgocet 10 is
<shadeofgrey> do what everybody else close to me does... whenever i run into walls with my wheelchair or make absolutely no sense whatsoever -- smile, nod, encourage, pat me on the head and blame it on the drugs in private or whenever im out of earshot
<arooni> Kousotu: on ubuntu 7.04 on my other laptop i can see it just ifne
<shadeofgrey> Dannilion, high end painkillers
<Dannilion> okay
<shadeofgrey> Dannilion, the only thing american insurance will buy for cripples like me.
<shadeofgrey> besides booze
<Dannilion> booze I get :)
* Dannilion is Englisg
<Dannilion> *English
<shadeofgrey> ah good
<shadeofgrey> go manchester united
<Dannilion> and didn't get much sleep so is making a lot of typos
<shadeofgrey> god save the queen...  feed her a qualude while your at it
* Dannilion growls at Manchester United
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* Dannilion supports Liverpool
<Dannilion> sorry
<Kousotu> now let's keep politics out o it
<shadeofgrey> my bad
<arooni> anyone know why
<Kousotu> arooni: no idea
<arooni> i cantg see3 the files i put on my flash card?
<arooni> um
<arooni> maybe i should try formatting as ext3
<shadeofgrey> my goaL once i have the desktop mac running ubuntu is to trick out an electric wheeelchair with a control system that runs embedded ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> i wanna be the first cripple to rip through 6 gears with linux
<Dannilion> my computer was randomly not showing me files on my mp3 player yesterday. I'm not sure what I did, but it's working this morning
<Dannilion> the file system is fat32
<shadeofgrey> why in gods name would you use fat32
<Kousotu> Dannilion: in ubuntu it was doing that?
<Dannilion> Kubuntu
<Kousotu> oh.. kde is a pain at times
<Kousotu> lol
<Dannilion> that's what the mp3 player came with, and I didn't bother changing it?
<shadeofgrey> admitting you use windows file systems is the first step tpward rehab and recovery
<Dannilion> it wasn't KDE
<Dannilion> It wouldn't work in the shell either
<tonyyarusso> That factoid should actually a bit more terse - this channel is _strictly_ for issues directly related to unreleased versions, and discussion should center around bug reporting, triage, and fixing, and the like.  If you are having a problem with 7.04 or earlier, mention it in #ubuntu.  Please specify whether gutsy issues are regressions from a previous version, or persistent.
<shadeofgrey> hes telling me i need to leave
<shadeofgrey> okay dude'
<shadeofgrey> im sorry
<Dannilion> I don't- that problem was with gutsy
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso, before i do go i do have a serioius gutsy question...  if i run it on my mac and it actually works
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso, where do i post about it and furthermore does it matter?  would it be a help or a hinderance
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: I'm not sure what Mac status would be, as this is the first release where it's not supported.  I believe there is an #ubuntu-ppc community channel that may be of more use for Mac-related issues than the normal ones though.
<Hobbsee> ppc arch is a port, not an official arch now, so tonyyarusso is right
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:14:57 AM): I got a wifi issue
<Kousotu> demonsui0 (2:15:24 AM): can I run the live CD and put the file from there into m installed version?
<tonyyarusso> We DO want it to run on Macs, so anything you can report etc. towards that end is great, it's just not being supported by Canonical.
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: ...you got answered last time
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: didn't see, unless it was that donno
<Kousotu> lol
<shadeofgrey> nono
<shadeofgrey> im intel mac
<shadeofgrey> none ofg that ppc bullshit
<tonyyarusso> oooh
* tonyyarusso has even less idea how those work :P
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: i answered, and you answered to me
<Hobbsee> !language | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: suggest you try it and see
<shadeofgrey> and im getting the $1700 nvidia graphics card because ubuntu wont even boot with my macbookpro's ati chipset
<Kousotu> obviouslt Im spacey today lol
<tehk> Anyone here using pulse audio and libflashsupport? if so did you have an issue compiling it?
<tonyyarusso> I believe Intel Mac support was a stated goal for Gutsy back in the spring, but I don't know how it's followed through to now.
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso, can i please speak with you in private for just a minute?
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso, i wont take more than ten i promise
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: [01:46:16]  Kousotu : \lib\modules\2.6.22-9-generic\kernel\drivers\net\wireless <is that the only think I need to copy?
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: Sure
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso, great
<Kousotu> that's the only place zd1211rw showed up
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: i have no idea, i dont have htat driver.
* Hobbsee does not know everything
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: is there another place thatit should show up?
<Kousotu> besides the swap partion
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> see the part about me not knowing everything.
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> now even if a list of installed drives exists?
<shadeofgrey> tonyyarusso, are you getting any ogf my pm's?
<cyphase> hmm.. something in main depends on something in universe
<cyphase> ubufox depends on apturl
<tonyyarusso> shadeofgrey: yup
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: oh, df -h -T.  or ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Hobbsee> or, by-whichever option you want
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> if you're looking for the list of installed drives
<Hobbsee> but i've got no idea how that related to the previous
<Jordan_U> Why does the tribe4 liveCD have the live session user not in sudoers and have a root account?
<Kousotu> like what wifi drivers ubuntu defaults with
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: oh, right.  all of the free ones, or almost all of them.
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: good question.  it doesnt?
<Kousotu> jordan_U: live CD runs under the root acct
<Kousotu> when you sudo it's automatic
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: it so doenst...
<Hobbsee> but the sudo is automatic, yes, unless something has broken
<Dannilion> sudo has to be- there's no password on the live CD
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: answer me this: if a sudo is automatic, isn't that the same as a SU acct?
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: no
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: it just means the user is in the sudoers file.
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I was just running it and tried to use sudo and got an error that I wasn't in sudoers , looked, confirmed that I wasn't tried to su and couldn't guess the password, looked in the administration menu with alacarte to see how it was running apps with root privileges and saw that it was using gksu ( like normal ) and somehow while sudo, su and gksudo asked for a password gksu did not
<arooni> how do i run the dpkg reconfiguration thing?
<AnRkey> where can i find the gutsy tribe 4 powerpc cd images?
<AnRkey> just found a mac in our store room and i wanna do some testing
<AnRkey> it's a g4
<AnRkey> i think
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: so you're saying that my kousotu acct, the nly one on Ubuntu, isn't in the sudo file?
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: there is no "sudo" file.  there is a "sudoers" file.
<Kousotu> yet I can use sudo without issue
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: you dont login as root, no
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, So I take it this is a bug and not intentional ?
<Kousotu> right, but in the Live CD it's diferent
<Kousotu> I've never had to sudo anything
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, Then something is wrong, the "ubuntu" user should not be able to do that
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: i would, yes.  can you subscribe me to it?
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, It should be able to run sudo without a password though
<pvandewyngaerde> AnRkey:  i also DONT see them at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/
<Kousotu> Jordan_U: well aware of that
<arooni> what should i set my Video RAM at for my intel x3100 video card?  i have 2GB of ram
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: the livecd usually doesnt give a password prompt.  a regular ubuntu user will
<AnRkey> pvandewyngaerde, just found them
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Yes, hopefully I can re-create it, I have since shut down
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I know
<AnRkey> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports
<arooni> in kb
<AnRkey> thanks though
<pvandewyngaerde> have fun
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Should I try re-creating it on a daily image or is tribe4 recent enough?
<AnRkey> development after tribe 4 seems to be flying along, I can't believe how many updates there are everyday. It's fun watching it grow into a little ape :D
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: it's recent enough
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: please milestone it for tribe 5, if you have permission to
<Kousotu> Hobbsee:is there any reason the T4a cd should HAVE to be in the CD drive to update/install packages?
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: sure, if your sources list has the cd as a repo
<Kousotu> oh.. and.. is there a way to reinstall the core?
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, No, take the CD out of your sources.list
<Kousotu> Jordan_U: I never put it there
<Jordan_U> Kousotu, It is there by default
<Kousotu> ah..
<arooni> can someone help me figure out why x doesn't start on my lenovo t61 with intel x3100 integrated graphics??  using intel driver....  screen flashes for a sec.... then goes black....
<Kousotu> arooni: I had that issue with gutsy T3
<arooni> EE GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpart (No such file or directory) .... (WW) /dev/agpart is either not available or no memory is availble
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Unfortunately not reproducible on my box, I can try on my friends box where I encountered the bug in the first place tomorrow, hopefully it is reproducible there :(
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: i'd be more happy if it was a heisenbug
<Hobbsee> anyway, /me --> home
<AnRkey> how do i boot a mac g4 from cd?
<AnRkey> i already don't like this thing
<Jordan_U> AndrewB, Boot holding the C key
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Or holding down option to see a list of all bootable devices
<Jordan_U> ( with fancy little icons to boot, isn't open firmware great ;)
<AnRkey> tried option+c
<AnRkey> thats alt+c correct?
<AnRkey> or am i being silly
<AnRkey> hold down alt as i power it on, wait a second or two or wait till the keyboard flashes?
<AnRkey> nope
<AnRkey> tried all three now
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, How can the keyboard flash on a G4?
<AnRkey> caps lock flashes
<Jordan_U> Ahh
<ameyer> sounds like a kernel panic
<AnRkey> just can't get it to boot into cd
<AnRkey> driving me nuts
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, And the keyboard works when the OS is booted?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, haha, lemme confirm
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, You can also change the default boot device in system preferences from within OSx
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, yeah keyboard is fine
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> gonna try that
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, brb
<tomi> anybody got compiz f working with nvidia yet? (crashes when using other opengl app)
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, really strange
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, What?
<AnRkey> the icon for the gutsy cd is on the desktop of osx
<AnRkey> and i can browse the cd
<AnRkey> can't see the option to boot from the cd in system options though
<AnRkey> harddisk and network are there but not cd
<Jordan_U> Do you have a known bootable CD like an OS X install CD?
<AnRkey> no
<AnRkey> u wanna confirm that the drive is bootable?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, See if rebooting and holding down Command + O + F brings you to an open firmware prompt
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, No, I Don't remember if the OSx boot disk selector recognizes other OS's even if they are bootable, I know OS9 did
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> doing a 250mb update now
<AnRkey> command = ctrl?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, No, the Apple key
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> gimme a few, brb
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Try command + C possibly also
<AnRkey> tried both
<AnRkey> keyboard does work, fully tested and dvdrom does too
<AnRkey> can't figure this one out
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Sorry, for Open Firmware prompt it is command + option + O + F
<AnRkey> i feel so stupid in front of this thing
<AnRkey> so apple key pluss?
<AnRkey> never used one of these things sorry
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Plus as in hold them all down at the same time
<AnRkey> haha i know that bit
<AnRkey> command key?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, The key with an apple logo on it
<AnRkey> thats command
<AnRkey> then option key?
<AnRkey> alt?
<AnRkey> man i feel like a noob here
<Jordan_U> Yes option == alt, it should show option on the keyboard though
<AnRkey> brb
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Well, holding down C should have worked, so it's not exactly your fault :)
<AnRkey> i am gonna break this thing
<AnRkey> nothing
<AnRkey> i have tried every combination of keys now
<Jordan_U> :(
<AnRkey> and that startup sound is soooooo annoying
<Jordan_U> If you mute the audio when booted into OS X it mutes the boot sound also
<jussi01> AnRkey: what is the issue?
<AnRkey> can't boot gutsy on a mac gv
<AnRkey> g4
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, This is stretching it a bit, but you could make an OSx LiveCD with a program called BootCD ( http://www.charlessoft.com/ ) set OS X to boot from that as it will actually recognize it as bootable then switch out CD's
<jussi01> AnRkey: intel mac or powerpc?
<AnRkey> powerpc
<Jordan_U> powerPC
<AnRkey> nobody is in our school and we have a 3rd floor
<AnRkey>  :D
<jussi01> hmmm, isnt there a section in the mac prefernces that you can change the boot device?
<AnRkey> looked
* jussi01 's wife has a ibook g4...
<AnRkey> it won't change boot order unless a mac os disk is in the drive it seems
<Jordan_U> jussi01, Yes, but it only let's you select an OS x boot disk
<AnRkey> snap
<AnRkey> that'll be 6 beers
* Jordan_U passes AnRkey 6 beers
<AnRkey> haha
<AnRkey> cheet
<jussi01> lol
<AnRkey> cheat
<AnRkey> :D
<AnRkey> okok
<AnRkey> so this BootCE qpp
<AnRkey> app
<AnRkey> where?
<Jordan_U> http://www.charlessoft.com/
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> gonna try that
<AnRkey> be back in a bit
<Jordan_U> Hopefully you aren't running 10.4
<AnRkey> man the things i do for this os
<jussi01> AnRkey: just reading abit about it, have you tried burning the cd with a different app than apple disk utility?
<Jordan_U> jussi01, Why would that make a difference?
<jussi01> Jordan_U: I dont know, I was just reading a forum and someone said they had the same issue and that fixed it...
<jussi01> Jordan_U: AnRkey see the last post here: http://forums.macnn.com/104/alternative-operating-systems/328062/cant-boot-off-non-os-x/
<AnRkey> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> AnRkey: did it work?
<AnRkey> i did the burn with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Is it now seen by OS X or does holding C work, or both?
<AnRkey> have not reburned the dirsk
<AnRkey> disk
<AnRkey> i wanted to try the OSx LiveCD thingy
<AnRkey> hahahah, it was the freaken keyboard
<AnRkey> i went to the charlssoft.com site and it kept loading the site before i could finish the address
<AnRkey> then i saw that the return key it stuck/broken on the mac keyboard
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, :)
<AnRkey> just plugged the box into all ibm compatible perrifs and boom
<AnRkey> i can't believe this
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, jussi01, thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, np :)
<jussi01> :)
<AnRkey> it's running through the setup nicely now
<AnRkey> just goes to show, never give up :)
<jussi01> \o/
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Are you using the LiveCD installer, and if so does Compiz Fusion work?
* Jordan_U needs to go to sleep if he thought for one second Compiz Fusion would run on a G4 :)
<jussi01> lol
<Jordan_U> I forgot how old those things are, I still think of them as being fast machines
<Jordan_U> Then again they do run a composited window manager in OS X...
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> so
<shadeofgrey> officiallyu..  gutsy boots on my macbookpro
<shadeofgrey> it asaks mee if i want to run the live CD or create adriver disk
<shadeofgrey> but when i say start LiveCD it thinks REAL hard gets all the way through strting the abstraction layer and then the screen goes pourple and all hell breaks loose
<shadeofgrey> BUT
<shadeofgrey> the eject button actually functions in that state
<shadeofgrey> clearly we're making progress
<shadeofgrey> what i cant understahnd
<shadeofgrey> is
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, What model macbookPro?
<shadeofgrey> if the liveCD can display the ubuntu logo petfectly and handle drawing the progeress bar why in the world cant it do that with everything else?
<shadeofgrey> first generation macbookpro with ati hardware
<shadeofgrey> which of course is the problem
<shadeofgrey> ati
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I have the same model, I got the liveCD to work with a little work
<shadeofgrey> i am all ears
<shadeofgrey> brother
<shadeofgrey> noiw hers my second question then
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Can you see switch to tty1 and see it ( sounds like you can't with your explanation of a purple screen but I could after X crashed initially ) ?
<shadeofgrey> is the option to make a driver disk what needs to happen so when i run bootcamp i put that in instead of the drivers disk theymake for windows?
<shadeofgrey> no but i COULD see some really long error that was just garbage
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, No, just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose VESA
<shadeofgrey> how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Ok, at that point press ctrl+alt+F1
<shadeofgrey> and how do iset the sudo password?
<Jordan_U> No need, it won't ask for a password when you use sudo
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> what do i doi after i give that command then
<shadeofgrey> reboot?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, No, if you reboot all settings will be lost
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> i have togo through all the options
<shadeofgrey> i understand
<shadeofgrey> this isnt going to make changesto my system is it?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<shadeofgrey> and jordan may we speak in privcate a moment?
<Jordan_U> No, it's all in RAM
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Sure
<shadeofgrey> jordan ae you getting my pm?
<Jordan_U> Yes, And I responded
<shadeofgrey> i didnt get the responses
<shadeofgrey> hang on time to change clients
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, It was my fault, I hadn't identified myself as a registered user so my PMs were being blocked
<shadeofgrey> shadeofgrey> bottom line
<shadeofgrey> [07:14]   <shadeofgrey> the make a wish foundation ius willing to buy me 12 grand worth of computing equipment
<shadeofgrey> [07:14]   <shadeofgrey> do i get a macpro with 12 gig of ram and triple boot
<shadeofgrey> [07:14]   <shadeofgrey> or buy an alienware, dual boot win and ubuntu and then buy adobe over?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U,  no suitable kernel :(
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, When are you getting this error?
<AnRkey> near the end of the base install
<AnRkey> downloading the live cd version quick
<AnRkey> i had this on the build from the 15th for i386 too
<AnRkey> it's holidays here so i don't have much work as our school kids are not here so testing allot now
<AnRkey> i have 4 comps to test on now
<Marco> hey, is the plan to include 2.6.23 with the final gutsy release?
<Pici> Marco: I dont believe so.
<SeveredCross> Is there a reported issue with NetworkManager/networking in general not starting dhclient?
<SeveredCross> Because I've been having severe internet issues and narrowed it down to DHCP not starting when it's supposed to.
<SeveredCross> More precisely, dhclient.
<SeveredCross> I think I fixed it...Looks like a bug in /etc/init.d/networking
<SeveredCross> Nearly the whole restart section ends up looking like one big string due to some bad writing of a sed | grep combination for stop.
<AnRkey> SeveredCross, I have had some issues with tribe3's network manager but it's fine now on all 5 test workstations here
<AnRkey> to fix my problems i had to disable roaming for my nic
<AnRkey> ok i can't get any daily builds to run on this mac g4
<AnRkey> who do i report this problems too?
<Hobbsee> daily builds probably arent working yet - we're not near a tribe
<Hobbsee> wait a few days (until tuesday or so) and try again
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: but you didnt mention what the problem is
<AnRkey> no kernel candidate to install on the alternate cd
<AnRkey> and the live cd just hangs
<AnRkey> can't get much from the live in the way of logs
<AnRkey> can't switch to console at all
<AnRkey> is there a trouble shooting guide for mac testing?
<AnRkey> this is my first time testing on macs
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Try switching to a console with fn+ctrl+alt+F1 , the function keys may be brightness controls by default
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, gonna try now
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, How much RAM does the mac have?
<Pici> AnRkey: Is that a ppc?
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: ah yes, that's known
<Jordan_U> Pici, Yes ( earlier he said it was a G4 )
<Pici> Jordan_U: Okay, I'm not up to spec on my mac hardware ;)
<AnRkey> it's a ppc
<AnRkey> this is a tough one today
<AnRkey> can't get any joy
<AnRkey> well the alternate was fine, just needed a kernel to be installed and that failed so i will wait for a working build
<AnRkey> gonna try again on monday
<AnRkey> this mac has been in the store for a year now :D
<AnRkey> fixed the keyboard though, keypad return was stuck in the down position
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: main doesnt freeze again until tuesday.  would be helpful for you to get involved with the tribe 5 testing.
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, i have loads of time in the next little while so i don't mind testing
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: as in, testing before the main freeze is mostly useless - it's not really expected to work
<AnRkey> i have 3 pc's 1 mac and my wife and i are gonna dist-upgrade when tribe 5 comes
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, ok will wait then
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, how much software is in the ppc archives? or do mac users compile from source allot? How big is the mac team?
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: a bit less than is in i386/amd64.  some of it doesnt build.
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: teh canonical people dont do mac stuff anymore (as in, spend time fixing it if it breaks) as it's a community port
<Pici> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, Are there no more ppc based macs being made then?
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: you'd really have to ask a mac person that....
<AnRkey> haha, ok cool, i'll ask our art teacher shes a mac nut
<AnRkey> I wanna make this on our mp3 server :D
* Hobbsee is no mac person
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, no, there are no more PPC macs being made
<AnRkey> I have an mpd server at home and i want one here at work
<kakaruto> whats new in "Gutsy Gibbon"?
<AnRkey> Jordan_U, u use a mac?
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, Yes
<AnRkey> kakaruto, check this out to get an idea of what is going on ... >> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/
<AnRkey> i wanna see how compiz fusion runs on this g4
<AnRkey> i was amazed at how smooth it is on a 4 year old intel onboard
<kakaruto> AnRkey ok
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, I honestly don'T THINK
<Jordan_U> as
<Jordan_U> asdf
<Jordan_U> Sorry, cat on the keyboard :)
<Jordan_U> AnRkey, I honestly don't think Compiz Fusion will run at all, this is what, a 7 year old computer?
<AnRkey> well i have a friend that said feisty and beryl runs fine on his
<BetaTester> Can somebody give me just some basic directions regarding gs, gs-esp and gs-gpl. #ghostscript is "dead"
<coNP> BetaTester: what do you want to kow? :)
<coNP> know even
<BetaTester> coNP. I have problems with the wrapper min12xxw or with ghostscript. My printers stops printing on docs with more pages. I had a stock ubuntu 6.06. Then I compiled from source gs-gpl 8.54 and thigs were better - I could print about 5-6 pages more
<BetaTester> I have gs-esp too install
<BetaTester> which one is used
<BetaTester> I see the ppds contain lines starting gs only
<BetaTester> can I use gs-esp or gs-afpl instead of gs
<BetaTester> what do I do coNP, can I switch between different ghostscript types installed?
<coNP> BetaTester: sorry, I don't know.
<BetaTester> coNP, thank you for your time.
<coNP> Actually update-alternatives is the usual way, but ghostscript seems to work somehow else
<coNP> I am almost sure someone knows the hows and whys... If there is no answer for a while, you might ask this question on #ubuntu-devel as well.
<BetaTester> coNP I am 90% sure this is a wrapper problem - min12xxw because the wrapper of the HP-s hplip prints these documents just fine on all HP-a
<BetaTester> *HP-s
<BetaTester> they both use GS
<BetaTester> imho it comes out that GS passes one and the same info to the wrapper and min12xxw breaks while hplip is fine
<BetaTester> I dunno if ubuntu-devel will help me on a wrapper problem...
<BetaTester> I guess I will have to seek the developers of the wrapper
<Dekkard> is thundrbird broken?
<Do``> anybody else noticed opera freezes with flash content on web pages?
<Pici> Do``: Firefox does the same
<sn0> Do`` some flash sites in opera cause opera to hang if they are in fullscreen mode
<sn0> it does the same in windows, so more a flash/opera thing maybe
<Amaranth> Do``: flash sucks, it crashes a lot
<Amaranth> and it takes the browser down with it
<sn0> its nice to see gnash getting very useable :)
<pvandewyngaerde> gmometris is slow on my kubuntu
<THX-1138_> Does anyone remember the command to see if your video card is using direct rendering? was it glxinfo |  grep direct ? pvandey i wonder if that is what you need?
<robtaylor> THX-1138_: that'd work
<robtaylor> THX-1138_: glxinfo ouputs "direct rendering: Yes" if DRI's on
<THX-1138_> Ah, Great! - Thank You.
<daniele_982> hello all
<daniele_982>  i'm a user of debian and ubuntu and i want know if there're a solution for a big bug of gutsy (and prevoiusly Feisty): http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ErroreTTY
<daniele_982> sameone here or i'm only?
<daniele_982> mmm i'm only
<daniele_982> i'm a user of debian and ubuntu and i want know if there're a solution for a big bug of gutsy (and prevoiusly Feisty): http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ErroreTTY
<Pici> daniele_982: Is there a bug filed on Launchpad for this? (I can't read italian?)
<daniele_982> Pici: yes...one second
<daniele_982> Pici: this's for tribe 3 but also tribe 4 same error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Tribe 3 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<daniele_982> ubotu: yes but my laptop is a sony vaio fz18m
<Pici> daniele_982: The comments for that bug says that the changes missed Tribe 4 but should be fixed.
<daniele_982> Pici: noooo
<Pici> daniele_982: ubotu is a bug.
<Pici> er, bot.
<daniele_982> Pici: the error is present
<daniele_982> yes :-D
<Pici> daniele_982: So comment on the bug and say its still an issue
<daniele_982> Pici: excuse me i not understand
<daniele_982> Pici: you want know the problem on my laptop?
<Pici> daniele_982: Is bug 121111 applicable to your problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Tribe 3 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<daniele_982> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129817
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129817 in linux-source-2.6.22 "install fails: busybox (initramfs): can't access tty: (/dev/sda trouble?)" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Pici> I'm really not sure what to say, sorry.
<daniele_982> Pici: not sure??? why??? the problem is simple abd there're a lot of people with the same problem. Really this problem is present in feisty and now in gutsy. When you insert the live-cd it show: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off and than (busybox)
<albert23> daniele_982: Do you want to install Gutsy or do you just want to run the Live CD?
<daniele_982> albert23: install, but the problem is still in live cd because it not start: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off and than (busybox)
<albert23> daniele_982: To install Gutsy you can use the alternate CD. That doesn't have the busybox problem.
<daniele_982> albert23: i've seen il launchpad, a lot of people and a lot of different solution but not one good. This is ridicule because the same bug is present in feisty (not in edgy) and the installer has still this problem
<daniele_982> albert23: ok but in desktop cd not solve this problem??? isn't new, this is still a problem of feisty
<daniele_982> albert23: and if i'm a newbie??? i'm died
<albert23> daniele_982: I think the problem is related to the new Intel chip-set (santa rosa). It will take some time to get that new hardware supported.
<daniele_982> albert23: if the problem is the the new intel chipset why in Edgy found???
<daniele_982> excuse-me for my english i'm italian :(
<albert23> I only have seen this in Feisty before, no idea about edgy
<albert23> Maybe people just re-use their old CD's on new hardware?
<daniele_982> albert23: mmm, i not understand...but in the same laptop with Feisty and gutsy= busybox in Edgy no
<albert23> Don't know about that. It seems they have been changing drivers anyway, because in Feisty I need to use piix and in Gutsy I need ide-generic for my CD.
<leperkhanz> Is there a fix for the update manager problem yet?
<albert23> I can only say the alternate CD worked on my new laptop, the Live CD did not work.
<albert23> leperkhanz: update manager was updated twice in the past 24 hours. Now it works fine again.
<leperkhanz> So how do I make it work?
<Eq|work> albert23 : is your onboard sata controller in ide or ahci mode?
<daniele_982> albert23: but the developer working for this problem???
<leperkhanz> it says software index is broken.
<albert23> Eq|work: ahci
<Eq|work> and you have your cdrom/dvdrom working?
<albert23> Eq|work: yes, try modprobe ide-generic. If it works add ide-generic to /etc/modules
<Eq|work> hrm
<daniele_982> no this solution for my laptop is bad
<Eq|work> will check it now
<Eq|work> odd that the edgy installer works..
<Eq|work> daniele_982 : install edgy, then update from that to feisty, then finally to gutsy?
<leperkhanz> sudo apt-get update did it.
<daniele_982> Eq|work: ridicule solution, you think?
<Eq|work> to an extent, yes
<Eq|work> but linux support for this chipset is very new
<Eq|work> and many things aren't straightforward
<Eq|work> in this case, the issue lies with two things, afaik
<Eq|work> one - the cdrom disappears when the kernel loads up
<Eq|work> two - the X driver on gutsy isn't new enough
<daniele_982> but if the chipset is new why in Edgy found?
<Eq|work> the 2nd may have been corrected for tribe4
<albert23> leperkhanz: I first went back to the old update manager, then the update today went fine
<Eq|work> daniele_982 : i suspect that the older livecd uses ide-generic when piix fails
<daniele_982> but in this channel thare're developers that works for ubuntu?
<Eq|work> and the older version of piix would fail due to it not knowing anything about that chipset
<Eq|work> at times
<Eq|work> not constantly
<Eq|work> this isn't a ubuntu-specific issue though
<daniele_982> Eq|work: but you think that the problem is irrisolute for finally release of Gutsy?
<Eq|work> depends more on the kernel in my opinion
<Eq|work> albert23 : sweet, that works..
<Eq|work> and gives me an idea.
<Eq|work> daniele_982 : hold on a few, i want to check something
<GuyFromHell> anyone know how to get katapult to actually show up in the task bar so i can get the settings?
<daniele_982> Eq|work: hold an a few = attend??? excuse my but i'm italian
<Eq|work> daniele_982 : wait a few minutes please
<albert23> Eq|work: the break=top / modprobe ide-generic trick works to start the Live-CD, but it seems there are still problems if you install Gutsy from the Live CD
<daniele_982> Eq|work: ok thans
<Eq|work> albert23 : break=top ? and what sort of problems?
<daniele_982> Eq|work: is one of solution for this problem in launchpad
<Eq|work> link?
<albert23> The live CD breaks to busybox on santa rosa. There is a trick to get it running.
<Eq|work> yes, i know it does.. it's rather annoying tbh.
<Eq|work> but i do understand why it's doing it
<albert23> I think it cannot read the CD because ide-generic is not in the initramfs
<Eq|work> personally i believe it IS
<albert23> or at least not loaded...
<Eq|work> and in fact, it is
<Eq|work> the problem, however, is that another module is matching
<Eq|work> so it doesn't load it
<Eq|work> well, it's that or that it tries to load it before some other module that is required
<daniele_982> Eq|work: what module? ide-generic?
<Eq|work> yeah
<daniele_982> Eq|work: no!!! whit this module i re-enter in busybox
<daniele_982> *with
<Eq|work> daniele_982 : no, ide_generic is the correct module
<albert23> daniele_982: do you use the break=top boot option?
<Eq|work> here is a possible thing of what is happening
<Eq|work> initrd is trying to load various modules. it tries ide_generic, but it fails
<daniele_982> albert23: yes
<Eq|work> later, it tries ata_piix and ata_generic
<Eq|work> they succeed
<Joanie> hey is there a way to reverse an update?
<Eq|work> if it tried ide_generic AFTER them, it should work
<daniele_982> Eq|work: in fact i've read also this solution in launchpad but same error
<daniele_982> albert23: i've read also acpi=off acpi=force ....
<albert23> daniele_982: the break=top / modprobe ide-generic did work for me, so I have not tried any other options
<daniele_982> albert23: according to me you're lucky :-D
<daniele_982> (18:27:06) sistpoty: daniele_982: ah, k... maybe you'd want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel then (as it appears to be a kernel bug). However don't expect it to be top priority, as the kernel causes lots of subtle and hard to debug bugs
<daniele_982> ahhhahhhahh
<albert23> Well, I already installed with the alternate CD, so I was lucky already....
<daniele_982> not top priority???
<daniele_982> albert23: with alternate cd it found but if i'm newbie??? i not use linux
<albert23> I would say the menu's are not too difficult. Just give it a try....
<SoulChild> how do i deactivate UUID's in grub/menu.lst ??? tried already to change "kopt" to "/ev/hda3" but update-grub still puts the UUID's as device names , any help would be great !
<lontra> could someone tell me the url that the restricted manager uses to get the firmware for bcm43xx?
<lontra> i can get the bcm43xx firmware to work in the 2.6.20 kernel but not the 2.6.22 kernel cause i don't have internet access ... and apparently i need to run restricted-manager twice .. thanks
<lontra> what's the best way to install compiz-fusion in kubuntu gutsy?
<nosredna_ekim> lontra: its installed by default :)
<lontra> nosredna_ekim: really?
<nosredna_ekim> yep
<lontra> nosredna_ekim: Package `compiz-kde' is not installed
<nosredna_ekim> lontra: try just typing compiz" into the command line.
<lontra> nosredna_ekim: compiz isn't installed either
<nosredna_ekim> lontra: maybe it isn't... maybe I installed it.
<nosredna_ekim> lontra: it is on ubutnu.... odd
* nosredna_ekim can never get the "ubuntu" right,
<Do``> is there any easy way to set up a random rotating wallpaper feature for ubuntu?
<Do``> downloading from any photosharing site isnt a required feature, i only want to rotate pictures from a given folder
<shirish> hi all, I had filed a bug & somebody says I need to run /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 in the CLI does he mean this
<shirish> ./usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 or something else?
<mon^rch> gl slideshow is nice for looking at pics
<shirish> mon^rch: do you know anything about how to run the applet from the CLI?
<Pici> shirish: Why dont you just try it and see.
<shirish> Pici: I did & it tells me bash: ./usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2: No such file or directory
<mon^rch> shirish: no, sorry :(
<shirish> Pici: and when I go to the gnome-applets directory its sitting there
<Pici> shirish: Whats the bug #?
<shirish> Pici: bug #129315
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129315 in gdm "GNOME-desktop does not lemme log in. " [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129315
<Pici> just do /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2
<shirish> Pici: thanx
<Pici> !test pici read this
<Pici> !test > pici read this
<shirish> guys is there a way to find the package which installed a certain command
<Pici> shirish: sure
<Pici> shirish: dpkg -S /usr/bin/command
<Pici> Works for any file
<shirish> Pici: I did that but with small -s rather than -S , stupid of me
<Pici> shirish: if you're feeling fancy, you can do:  dpkg -S `which command`
<shirish> Pici: while the above worked, the 'which' is kinda tempting until unless you have installed a games package also called 'whichwayisup' as that one also gets pulled in.
<Pici> you need to use the backticks
<shirish> Pici: ah
<shirish> Pici: what do you know it works ;)
<Pici> Of course ;)
<shirish> Pici: if you have 2-3 different applications open to cycle through them you use ALT+TAB right?
<shirish> Pici: kinda like app. switcher
<Do``> hmhm i just installed 'drapes' to set up rotating wallpapers
<Do``> and it's using over 1.3gb of ram now
<Do``> could be buggy?
<shirish> Do``: wow, that's a lot of RAM, it could be very buggy
<Do``> i just added a directory of pictures, about 160mb
<Do``> first i thought it was 'processing' them, i dont anymore
<Assid> hey
<shirish> Pici: you there buddy?
<Pici> shirish: Yep
<shirish> Pici: ok 1 question, do you run compiz? If yes, can you disable it & run couple of things for me
<Assid> err
<Pici> I do run it on my laptop at home...
<Assid> anyone got the printers working using cups on gutsy
<Pici> But thats not where I am right now.  My work ubuntu computer isnt running compiz.
<shirish> Pici: but have you ran compiz ever on this machine or no?
<nosredna_ekim> Assid: yes... but i'm not on gutsy right now.
<Assid> you using HP ?
<Pici> shirish: Nope, it doesnt support it
<shirish> Pici: ok :(
<nosredna_ekim> Assid: yeah... but remote CUPS server.
<shirish> Assid: I don't know much but there is lot of stuff happening with cupsd, I read couple of specs of getting the fedora print manger or something to work, they beautified it also or something like that.
<SoulChild> hey all
<SoulChild> Pressign TAB after entering my username in GDM it does not switch to password, instead it selects my username ,.. why had that been changed ?
<nosredna_ekim> hello
<shirish> Pici: have you had success with doing debugging program crashes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Pici> shirish: to some extent
<shirish> Pici: I thought this was not possible due to a kernel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/74691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74691 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Unable to debug under 2.6.22 on i386: Failed to read a valid object file image from memory" [High,Fix released] 
<Assid> kvpnc is broken ?
<shirish> Assid: what's kvpnc?
<shirish> ubotu kvpnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvpnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> shirish: I dont know, I was using strace to do debugging when I was debugging something.
<Assid> magical workd of vpn
<shirish> vpn as in virtual private networking?
<Assid> yes
<|muelli|> Hi. Did anyone ever boot a livecd off the network? like with PXE? (or even USB?)
<`Matir> When I do a suspend from the power manager, it works fine, but when it comes back up, there's a message saying "Your computer failed to suspend..."
<nosredna_ekim> `Matir: thats probably because it couldn't stop/start a service.
<dgjones> anybody used the alternate gutsy cd? i downloaded it to try, when i got to the disk partitioning section, I could only select use whole disk, or use LVM, I couldn't get to an option to use free space and create a partition within that
<Assid> damn
<Assid> i wish the cups maintainer would  check cups on gutsy.. and the whole security stuff
<Assid> somehow i think selinux is causing cups to go nuts
<nosredna_ekim> Assid: you have selinux?
<Assid> gutsy is selinux
<Assid> rather seems to use it
<buz> does anybody know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/126249 made it into -9? (just trying to figure out if my latitude suffers of yet another issue)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126249 in linux-source-2.6.22 "dell m1210 sound completely broken - gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<nosredna_ekim> Assid:  i THINK YOU ARE GETTING CONFUSED WITH APPARMOR
<nosredna_ekim> sorry, caps
<Assid> nosredna_ekim: nope./.. syslog kept showing rw access.. something i did in /etc/security now it says m access
<Assid> i dont know what else to do.. so now im not printing :(
<teratoma> i am runnign aiglx, but i can't get compiz to work, any ideas?
<buz> teratoma: what graphics card
<teratoma> buz: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<buz> not sure if that one really supports aiglx
<teratoma> how do i figure out if it does?
<nosredna_ekim> yes, it does... anything above a 835 does
<nosredna_ekim> my 835 works soo...
<buz> mhh does compiz say anything?
<buz> is there already a working gui for xrandr 1.2?
<nosredna_ekim> teratoma: are you on Kubuntu?
<buz> i can't really figure out the man page so far
<teratoma> nosredna_ekim: i am using ubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> teratoma: so what doesn't work?
<teratoma> desktop effects
<teratoma> when i try to turn them on i get the vague error 'cannot turn on desktop effects'
<buz> did you try compiz --replace on the console?
<buz> that should give slightly more useful errors
<teratoma> buz: now i get Checking for Xgl: not present.
<buz> thats what its supposed to say
<teratoma> and 'no manageable screens'
<nosredna_ekim> its NOT supposed to say that...
<buz> not supposed to say the second one, yes
<buz> gna xrandr is useless, it can only do 1920x1920 for dual head and my primary screen is 1920x1200 alone
<buz> back to frigging xinerama then
<Do``> could someone suggest a cleanup software that checks packages based on usage or something? after upgrading to 7.10 i lost nearly 2g free space and i guess most of that could be freed back somehow
<buz> Do``: check /var/cache/apt/archives
<buz> thats where it stores the .deb, usually they arent used after install anymore
<Do``> hm
<Do``> that's only 800mb
<buz> well it's a start ;)
<Do``> where could the other 1.2gb stuff hide?
<buz> gutsy likely is somehwat bigger
<Do``> i doubt its all new features
<buz> but not that much
<buz> oh of course, the old kernel stays after an update
<buz> thats a few 100mb as well
<Do``> already cleaned it
<Do``> with synaptic
<buz> how are my chances to get the feisty kernel onto an gutsy userland? supposedly it does support my soundcard whereas its broken on gutsy
<SeveredCross> buz: You should be able to just download the deb from the archives and install with dpkg or gdebi.
<SeveredCross> Do``: Try deborphan.
<SeveredCross> It checks for unused packages.
<yuriy> hi, anybody know how (an easy way) to get back the gaim icons in pidgin on gutsy?
<SeveredCross> Download an old gaim deb from feisty repos, extract it, and install the icon theme as you would any icon theme in pidgin.
<yuriy> how would i normally install an icon theme? can i just extract it somewhere or do i need gnome config dialogs? (i'm on kubuntu)
<SeveredCross> I think you extract it somewhere and drag it into the pidgin icon theme dialog.
<Marco> to any developers, you might want to make installing libmtp6 mandate removal of libmtp5
<nosredna_ekim> Marco: #ubuntu-motu
* Eq|laptop yawns
<Eq|laptop> albert23: do you have working sound?
* Eq|laptop == Eq|work
<albert23> Eq|laptop: yes, I have
<Eq|laptop> cool. what codec is hda_intel using?
<Marco> btw, which package provides support for volume keyboard buttons in gnome
<SeveredCross> Uh...Huh?
<SeveredCross> Soundcards don't deal with codecs do they?
<albert23> mine is realtek. I need to compile Alsa myself, with a patch for the realtek chip
<Marco> I want to change the track which it changes the value for
<Eq|laptop> ah.. mine isn't realtek
<Marco> SeveredCross, they can
<Eq|laptop> SeveredCross: you obviously haven't seen the boot messages pertaining to hda_intel
<Marco> a really expensive card can do decoding and encoding all on board
<SeveredCross> I haven't looked at any of the hda_intel boot messages, tbh.
<SeveredCross> And I should've figured that a really expensive card would, yeah.
<Eq|laptop> mine uses sigmatel.. i've not been able to find anything about that chipset for hda_intel on any linux distro, let alone ubuntu
<SeveredCross> I know I have a Sigmatel chipset, and everything works fine.
<SeveredCross> Actually, one thing is borked.
<SeveredCross> That wasn't borked in Feisty.
<Eq|laptop> give me a sec and i'll tell you exactly which one
<SeveredCross> LFE is suspiciously missing...
<Eq|laptop> *powers up work laptop*
<Eq|laptop> yeah, there are bugreports about taht
<Eq|laptop> the mixer is mapped wrong
<SeveredCross> I have a third speaker on my Inspiron E1705, and it worked in Feisty, but LFE poofed in Gutsy.
<Eq|laptop> came across reports of that one
<SeveredCross> Is it gonna be fixed again for Gutsy release?
<Eq|laptop> no clue
<Eq|laptop> ask the devs? :)
<albert23> Eq|laptop: my  alsa source tree has a lot of hits on sigmatel
<Eq|laptop> albert23: if i'm going to have to start rebuilding things from source, i'll just go back to debian
<Eq|laptop> so far i've not really had the benefits i was looking for from ubuntu
<albert23> Eq|laptop: I moved from Debian to Ubuntu a couple of months ago. I thought Debian (sarge) was getting too old.
<Eq|laptop> i've not used stable in years
<Eq|laptop> and sarge is positively ancient
<albert23> At least Ubuntu will give you an update 2 times per year
<Eq|laptop> has been oldstable for nearly a year
<Eq|laptop> only one of those is ever considered properly stable
<Eq|laptop> afaik
<Eq|laptop> and tbh, so far i've had more trouble (with both feisty and gutsy) that i've ever had with debian/sid
<albert23> Feisty has been running stable for me since June. Edgy was fine too
<Eq|laptop> i even run experimental on a couple of machines, and they've been rock solid
<Eq|laptop> not to mention everything just working
<soc> hi
<soc> how likely is it that x.org devs will be on time with their 7.3/1.4 release?
<soc> is there a chance that it will make it into gutsy?
<|muelli|> umm.. I can't install with the gutsy netinstaller. It complains about a BAD gpg signature... :-\
<Eq|laptop> soc: probably, maybe, respectively, afaik
<soc> ah ok
<Eq|laptop> if it's on time, it'll likely make a late entry into gutsy
<Eq|laptop> but i don't know for sure
<soc> so it is planned?
<Eq|laptop> |muelli|: try a different mirror?
<Eq|laptop> soc: i /believe/ so
<Eq|laptop> but i'm not a dev nor a member of the people that make the decisions
* Eq|laptop just uses ubuntu, a bit
<soc> ok, so if the x.org dev are on time we will probably see it in gutsy too
<Eq|laptop> all being well
<soc> thx eq|laptop
<soc> with 7.3 comes 1.4 if i'm right?
<|muelli|> Eq|laptop: I did... But I give the tuvalun mirror a try...
<|muelli|> nope.. no luck :(
<albert23> soc: 7.3 is reported on blueprints as "good progress". 1.4 is TBD
<|muelli|> darn
<ameyer> isn't 7.3 1.3?
<soc> tbd?
<soc> no, 7.2 had 1.3
<soc> ah ok
<ameyer> you sure?
<albert23> tbd is to be decided
<soc> to be determined
<soc> ah ok
<|muelli|> funny. I deleted the gpg signature and now it works...
<Eq|laptop> |muelli|: heh. sounds like a dodgy sig dl then
<|muelli|> but it fails "can't chroot /target mount -t proc proc proc"
<|muelli|> :-\
<soc> wth is 2.7.7+2.7.7-0ubuntu4?
<soc> the version number is quite weird ...
<soc> (hpijs)
<|muelli|> mount - no such file or directory
<|muelli|> ...
<Do``> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-announce-list/2007-August/msg00047.html
<Do``> any debs on this? :P
<soc> in gutsy
<Eq|laptop> |muelli|: something in your dl is buggered
<Eq|laptop> any particular reason you're trying to do the netinstall?
<|muelli|> yes Eq|laptop. I have no cdrom drive and USB doesnt work for me...
<|muelli|> if you have any good ressources of how to boot a livecd off a USB drive, that tell me...
<Eq|laptop> ah
<|muelli|> s/that/than/
<|muelli|> s/than/then/ omg..
<|muelli|> if a download fails, what's the difference between "Continue" and "Go Back". I can't see any...
<Eq|laptop> |muelli|: at that stage, probably nothing
<darkstar61> hi all, i'm running kubuntu gutsy fully upgraded... according to this http://www.rzg.mpg.de/~mpd/sane/sane-canon.html#Download i need to patch/recompile the sg.c driver, so i downloaded the kernel source and applied the patch to the sg.c file...
<soc> Die Abteilung Verkehrsbussen, die nichts mit Strassenbahnen und Omnibusverkehr zu tun hat, informiert mich ber meine Zahlungspflicht:
<|muelli|> Eq|laptop: but will it retry or just skip the package?!
<soc> bussen sind buen?
<darkstar61> now i have only to do a make...?
<soc> innert = innerhalb?
<soc> ooops
<|muelli|> I mean skipping packages would be crazy...
<soc> wring channel
<darkstar61> and change the new sg.o with the default one?
<darkstar61> what is the correct procedure to accomplish the sg substitution...? thnx...
<Eq|laptop> |muelli|: i think it aborts and goes back to the start..
<|muelli|> well Eq|laptop.apparantly it doesn't...
<Eq|laptop> odd
<|muelli|> very..
<|muelli|> but my network connection seems to be very flaky as well. I can't understand that...
<Instabin> doing an update and now i have a broken package
<Instabin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmtp6_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules', which is also in package libmtp5
<Eq|laptop> sounds like bad timing
<Eq|laptop> then again
<Eq|laptop> looks like it should be replacing libmtp5
<Eq|laptop> so probably a missing conflicts
<databuddy> i got ter damn job :>
<Instabin> Now update says my software index is broken
<Eq|laptop> yep. you've caught it in the middle of a repo update
<albert23> bug: #133207
<albert23> bug 133207
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133207 in libmtp "libmtp6 cannot coexist with libmtp5 and should be made to remove libmtp5 (dup-of: 133165)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133207
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133165 in libmtp "Should conflict with libmtp5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133165
<Instabin> EQ|laptop: heres what i did removed rythembox: its the one that had broken dependecy: removed libmtp5 install libmtp6
<SeveredCross> There's an mtp6/
<Eq|laptop> evidently
<SeveredCross> Aptitude doesn't show it.
<SeveredCross> Oh, libmtp6 is brand spankin' new.
<SeveredCross> I just did aptitude upgrade and got it.
<naksha> hi folks, how can I solve this?
<naksha> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<naksha> There's nothing on the sources.list thats related to medibuntu.. When I was in feisty, I tried to get a theme off the medibuntu repository.
<naksha> anybody home?
<fsckr> naksha,
<naksha> fsckr: hey.. just got it resolved via #ubuntu
<naksha> thanks..
<tomi> what was the  problem?
<fsckr> ok
<naksha> tomi: just me.. medibuntu installs the sources in sources.list.d
<naksha> :)
<naksha> oh and one more thing. I've got a circular dependancy problem.. how can i resolve it?
<naksha> http://pastebin.com/m4991abc9
<naksha> i cant update and gnomad2 and rythmbox depends of libmtp6 which fails to install for some reason
<naksha> according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/133193, it should be fine if I remove rythmbox with libmtp5 but i cant
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133193 in Ubuntu "libmtp6 dependency error (dup-of: 133165)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133165 in libmtp "Should conflict with libmtp5" [Undecided,New] 
<naksha> http://pastebin.com/d215ac768
<fsckr> naksha, try sudo apt-get remofe
<fsckr> remove
<naksha> i'm root
<fsckr> nm you are using root
<Pici> Or wait for the devs to fix it.
<fsckr> tsk tsk
<naksha> I cant install nothing so even if the devs fix it, i wont be able to update
<naksha> there must be a work around
<Pici> Huh? If the devs fix it, then you can update, then upgrade/.
<fsckr> dunno what you did to cause that problem :) thats what happens when you use root :P
<Pici> fsckr: Its not that.
<naksha> fsckr: just tried to upgrade
<Pici> naksha: I'm having the same issue, theres nothing we can do until the package is fixed.
<fsckr> Pici, i was being smart :P
<naksha> i don't use root unless i have to..
<fsckr> this is fiesty or gutsy?
<naksha> gutsy
<fsckr> hmm ive had no problem at all so far
<naksha> dist-upgraded from feisty
<fsckr> ahh
<fsckr> clean install is your friend :)
<Pici> naksha: Can you please not ask the same questions in #ubuntu, you will only end up confusing people there. :)
<Pici> I'm running a dist-upgrade with no issues...
<naksha> clean install is a pain in the ass. I've to move all my backup in and stuff
<naksha> yeah but you are right
<fsckr> naksha, thats what backups are fer hehe
<naksha> Pici: Ok..
<naksha> I need to learn ubuntu in depth. I've some programming experiance with perl and am a tinkerer. So I think I can bend by head around anything tech. so where can I get the docs? Is there a book or something?
<naksha> Everything is on the internet but is there a single manageable source?
<Pici> The ubuntu wiki is a good place to start.  Or just reading stuff in #ubuntu
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder why I often get a panic on one of my CPU cores following resume from suspend...
<naksha> Pici: the wiki is just the surface.. much like poking around the GUI..
<naksha> I don't know what I'm doing half of the time
<Pici> naksha: I just join myself to alot of the irc channels and observe, just to understand more about whats going on.
<naksha> Pici: A lot of commitment aye??? ;_)
<Pici> A fair bit. :)
<naksha> *:-)
<naksha> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/9781593271527/ theres this but is it too noobish?
<naksha> it says non-geeks specifically. although I don't classify myself as a geek that what everyone else thinks
<pwnguin> converting rpms into debs
<pwnguin> it'd be neat if someone covered the dangers of alien in the same way automatix was converted from general anxiety to specific actionable items
<naksha> , thats
<naksha> *
<Pici> naksha: I'd search for it on amazon and see if you can 'search inside the book' so you can get a better feel of what its audience is
<naksha> or ed2k he he he
<naksha> ;-)
<Cwiiis> anyone know why update-manager -d wouldn't work in feisty? (it doesn't offer the option to upgrade)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129226 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel oops after resuming from suspend to RAM" [High,Fix committed] 
<DanaG> Fix committed?  Ooh, cool.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<iblicf_> anybody knows ...where can get some emerald themes ?
<kaminix> What X.org version is 7.04 and 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> 704 is 7.2
<nosrednaekim> 710 will be 7.3 I think
<kaminix> Hmm... not so big changes then?
<nosrednaekim> HUGE changes between those changes
<nosrednaekim> *versions
<kaminix> So it will be like... FASTER? :D
<pwnguin> oh neat
<pwnguin> i used aptitude to break my system
<pwnguin> apparently a score of 41 for resolution isn't very good
<nosrednaekim> 41?
<nosrednaekim> where did you get this score?
<pwnguin> The following packages have unmet dependencies: rhythmbox: Depends: libmtp6 but it is not installable
<pwnguin> Resolving dependencies...
<pwnguin> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<pwnguin> Install the following packages:
<pwnguin> Score is 41
<pwnguin> libmtp6 [0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (gutsy)] 
<nosrednaekim> thats just scoring for packages...
<nosrednaekim> mtp is a media plugin library with has a scroe of 41
<pwnguin> huh?
<pwnguin> if i pick no, it removes rhythmbox and ubuntu-desktop for a score of 188
<nosrednaekim> *score
<nosrednaekim> pw
<nosrednaekim> thats odd
<pwnguin> i imagine score is related to the acceptablity of various actions
<nosrednaekim> I don't know aptitude...
<pwnguin> the man page doesn't appear to really explain what scores are ...
<pwnguin> people say aptitude is smarter, but somehow i feel dumber for using it
<kaminix> I like aptitude.
<pwnguin> i take it libtp6 is currently broken
<Pici> Yep
<nosrednaekim> pwnguin: thats what i've heard
<nosrednaekim> you have to uninstall libmtp5 first I think.
<pwnguin> nosrednaekim: indeed, that seems to have fixed it, after convince apt it was okay to remove that
<nosrednaekim> pwnguin: saw that fix on here earlier.. I believe there is a bug report.
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-18
<fsckr> when running gutsy and compiz-fusion how much memory does it use up for you guys?  Mines 17.4MB
<jussi01> fsckr: you would be better off asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Instabin> I is there a package for google earth?
<jussi01> Instabin: I dont think so
<Instabin> lol I just got an update and the only 2 things in there
<Instabin> command-not-found and command-not-found-data
<Instabin> lol
<kiba> I am having problem with  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-plugin-gnash_0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<soul9> and what is the problem?
<kiba> it doesn't install and keep all the other packages from upgrading
<soul9> what is the error?
<soul9> are you using gutsy?
<kiba> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kiba> sould9: yes
<kiba> it been like that for days
<kiba> now
<kiba> I am unable to upgrade my system
<soul9> paste the whole error to
<soul9> !paste > kiba
<soul9> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kiba> working on it..
<kiba> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34130/
<soul9> kiba, so you'll need to try and edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-plugin-gnash.postinst
<soul9> but I'm not sure it'll work, as I think those are always overwritten
<soul9> worth a try tho
<soul9> can you paste that file to the same place
<kiba> got to go
<Acanar> shouldn't "sudo update-manager -c -d" give me the option to upgrade from Feisty to Gibbon?
<muelli> where can I actually set the number of workspaces?
<Acanar> What is the correct way to upgrade from Feisty to Gibbon? I've read about changing "feisty" to "gibbon" in /etc/apt/sources.list but i'm not sure thats the right way to do it.
<muelli> Acanar: the update-manager should do the trick
<muelli> update-manager -d -c or the like
<crdlb> Acanar, it's "feisty fawn" and "gutsy gibbon"
<crdlb> so if you were going to do it manually, you'd put "gutsy"
<Acanar> i'm trying it (sudo update-manager -c -d) and I get the same window as if I run update-manager with no flags. it says I don't have any updates and doesn't say anything about gutsy gibbon
<Acanar> am I correct in assuming the update-manager method would be safer than manualy changing my sources.list?
<muelli> well Acanar. more or less. I think it doesn't do anything else though...
<Acanar> does it mean anything that my terminal says "current dist not found in meta-release file" in my terminal? I think I'll just download tribe 4 and reinstall. This is a new install of feisty anyway
<kiba> hello
* kiba lost track of what he supposed to do...
<kiba> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34130/
<kiba> if anybody can help me, please respond..
<CyberSlug> Hello everyone! In my ubuntu gutsy, after upgrading my system a while ago (cannot exactly remember how long now - but the current package lists have not fixed it), none of my USB devices automount
<Jordan_U> kiba, Could you pastebin your /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-plugin-gnash.postinst
<CyberSlug> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> kiba, And have you filed a bug yet, or checked if one has already been filed?
<kiba> no
<Jordan_U> kiba, Please do
<kiba> report a bug :/
<Jordan_U> kiba, Check first, but yes
<Hobbsee> oh, meh
<CyberSlug> Has anyone else experienced my problem? There is a bug filed in launchpad, but there does not seem to be much response there, and I have not heard much from anyone else about it
<Hobbsee> kiba: can you pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-plugin-gnash.postinst ?
<kiba> I am
<kiba> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kiba> !paste > kiba
<Jordan_U> kiba, Looks like a bug has already been filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/131864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131864 in gnash "gnash crash! ...gnash 0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<kiba> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34135/
<kiba> any workaround?
<Hobbsee> kiba: fix the postinst.
<Hobbsee> easy
<kiba> uh how?
<kiba> I am not familiar with the syntax
<Hobbsee> the bash doesnt validate
<Hobbsee> sorry, dash
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Shame on the Ubuntu devs having a Bashism
<Jordan_U> Unless that's completely upstream, in which case shame on upstream / Debian
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: doesnt look like a bashism to me
<Hobbsee> but that shell script...i dont know enough shell to fix it
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Oh, I havn't actually looked at it, I assumed that is what you meant
<Hobbsee> kiba: oh, read the bottom of the bug
<Hobbsee> it's fixed now
<kiba> just upgrade now?
<Hobbsee> you'll need to remove it manually
<kiba> ok
<kiba> removing the postinstall thingie
<Hobbsee> where "it' is the package,
* kiba is done
<kiba> did I do something just bad right now?
<Hobbsee> if you followed the steps told in the bug report, no
<Hobbsee> if you just removed the postinst, and didnt follow the instructions in the bug report...yes.
<kiba> yes
<kiba> I did
<Hobbsee> cool
<kiba> cool?
<kiba> not so cool man!
<Jordan_U> kiba, Did you follow the instructions or did you remove the file?
<kiba> just remove the file
<Hobbsee> why?
* Hobbsee notes that when given an "either or" question, the correct answer is NOT yes.
<ameyer> Hobbsee: well, yess is just saying that one of the two is correct...
<Hobbsee> ameyer: indeed.  which is useless.
<Hobbsee> particularly if one wants more help
* kiba_ accidently quit
<Hobbsee> [11:52]  <kiba> just remove the file
<Hobbsee> [11:52]  <Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> [11:53]  * Hobbsee notes that when given an "either or" question, the correct answer is NOT yes.
<Hobbsee> [11:53]  <ameyer> Hobbsee: well, yess is just saying that one of the two is correct...
<Hobbsee> [11:54]  <Hobbsee> ameyer: indeed.  which is useless.
* kiba_ lost the links again
<ameyer> yeah, it is
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/131864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131864 in gnash "gnash crash! ...gnash 0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Removing the file will probably work also, all the script does is run update-alternatives, the rest isn't needed if you do that manually
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Though he should probably put it back as per the bug report anyways
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: "if"
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: the "if you do that manually" part is the important part there
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: your'e right, whether the postinst is there or not wont matter for the next upgrade, as the new package will just add the postinst again
<Jordan_U> kiba_, Re-make the file from your paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34135/ then follow the fix in the comments of the bug report
<kiba_> link to bug report
<kiba_> please..
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/131864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131864 in gnash "gnash crash! ...gnash 0.8.1~trunk.070802-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<kiba_> thanks dude
<kiba_> fixed already eh
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> was fixed on teh 12th
<kiba_> for several days...
* kiba_ is lazy
<kiba_> hmm
<kiba_> the instruction for it is rusty
<kiba_> then there also the issue of an unmet depedency :(
<Hobbsee> which one?
<kiba_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmtp6_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
* kiba_ is depressed
<kiba_> that why I shouldn't run experimental software
<shirish> kiba_: I was going to say the same thing, good I'm not the only one way who is having issues with the upgrade
<shirish> libmpt6 not being able to be installed hence rythmbox is not configured properly
<kiba_> testers make life easier for the rest of us
<databuddy> lol
<kiba_> ?
<databuddy> thats also why we run multiple packages that do any given task~!
<databuddy> if rythmbox is not treating you right try quod libet
<databuddy> if you dont like that check out listen
<databuddy> if not that amarock might do it for you
<Hobbsee> kiba_: well, yes...
<databuddy> and as a last resort there is always banshee :>
<shirish> didn't know there is/was a package called quod libet
<databuddy> [plus thats why i have seperate feisty and gutsy installs :>] 
<kiba_> lunchpad is not Free software
<kiba_> I am disappointed
<databuddy> btw Hobbsee if ppl hollah about firefox bugs make sure they are on default theme.
<databuddy> and i mean ubuntu default theme not firefox's
<databuddy> lol
<shirish> kiba_: A part of it had recently been made open source
<Jordan_U> kiba, But neither is sourceforge :)
<kiba_> right
<Jordan_U> kiba, And they do plan on making it open source
<kiba_> someday open source will lost its meaning as it become marketingspeak
<kiba_> s/lost/lose
<Hobbsee> kiba_: if you're not wanting breakage, you shouldnt be running gutsy yet
<Hobbsee> kiba_: besidse, i've fixed the libmtp stuff
<kiba_> Hobbsee: breakage is part of life for experimental softwares
<Hobbsee> shirish: uh?  which part?
<kiba_> I want to run the latest and greatest
<Jordan_U> kiba, Try Archlinux :)
<Hobbsee> kiba_: indeed, which is why you need to be able to follow bug reports, and instructions on fixing things
<databuddy> kiba: how big is your hdd? actually whats you partition setup like?
<Hobbsee> kiba_: oh, and to not say things like "there is an unmet dependancy".
<shirish> Hobbsee: hang on, it was on announcements, about a month back, if needed can google it & let you guys know
<Hobbsee> kiba_: seeing as there are 102 packages not installable due to them.
<Hobbsee> shirish: oh, not landscape, the other one
<kiba_> I run Debian unstable for a long time
<Hobbsee> shirish: yeah, i remember which one you mean
<Jordan_U> shirish, It was CSCVS
<kiba_> every once in a while, someone put a wench into my system
<kiba_> it was not fun but I don't want to run old softwares
<shirish> Hobsee: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/storm-python-orm-open-sourced
<Hobbsee> shirish: ah yes, that's the one
<Hobbsee> shirish: and tab is your friend
<Jordan_U> kiba, Have you tried a distro with rolling releases?
<nosrednaekim> like gentoo?
<Jordan_U> Or Archlinux <3
<Jordan_U> nosrednaekim, But yes
<shirish> Hobbsee: when did you fix the libmpt6 stuff?
<Hobbsee> shirish: about an hour ago?
<shirish> Hobbsee: ok, then its gonna take time to come out to the various mirrors I guess
<Hobbsee> yeah, couple of hours
<Hobbsee> you can just force overwrite it, though
<shirish> Hobbsee: nah, I would wait for it
<Assid> vrv
<Assid> brb
* kiba_ feel like fixing it tommorow
<|Assid|> back
<Assid> okay
<Assid> so
<Assid> anyone got any updates on how to print on gutsy?
<Assid> cups doesnt seem to like mr
<Assid> me
<shirish> Assid: there is something called system-config-printer,  have you installed it? And did you update it/upgrade it, there have been some updates couple of hrs. back also.
<shirish> Assid: while I don't have access to a printer atm, there is a spec. which I could give a re-direct you so you know what's going on
<Assid> hrmm k.. one sec.. lemme update adept
<Assid> lets see what it says
<Assid> wish i checked it earlier.. now my line is only 256kbit
<shirish> Assid: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~till-kamppeter that has all the blueprints on printing
<shirish> Assid: he is the main developer/maintainer who does all printing stuff (I guess) at ubuntu atleast on gutsy
* kiba_ will fixed his installation tommorow
<Assid> hrmm k
<Assid> kiba: what installation?
<kiba_> my linux distro
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> k
<shirish> Assid: I'm going off to do my daily business, but if you are new here, I would suggest you look at the blueprint, there would be link to the wiki where each of the idea behind it is explained in greater detail so you know how each component works with another. If you still have some issues, hang around here, somebody would guide you for sure.
<kiba_> which managed to catch bugs from gusty update
<kiba_> gnash problems and stuff
<kiba_> also unmet depeendency stuff :(
<shirish> kiba_: both are old news, there is a thread in ubuntu forums, look at development corner about gnash issues
<Assid> shirish: why would i need the blueprints?
<shirish> Assid: there has been some changes in how things work, I don't claim to understand or haven't tried it but do know some changes have happened.
<Assid> one sec.. im gonna try and see if my 2mbit account is still active so i can quickly update
* shirish out
<Assid> shirish: ok.. will see what i cna get .. thanks
<kiba_> shirish: but I don't follow news
* Hobbsee notes that the forums are not a great place for getting information, as people have a tendancy to report it wrong
<nosrednaekim> yeah... use IRC chat logs ;)
<Hobbsee> they are more up to date, yes
<Hobbsee> mailing list posts on development lists arent bad either
<Hobbsee> gutsy-changes is also useful
<nosrednaekim> and of course bug reports...
<Hobbsee> true
<konam> is that true that compizfusion will not be default on gutsy? I just read it this morning. I know that you guys want to get into the default-3D-desktop bandwagon but compizfusion is not ready yet. Is not our fault, is the fault of the hardware manufacturers and their close source drivers/specifications. If compiz is not ready we don't have a reason to ship it, not by default at least. If this move turn out to be wrong it will tarnish the ubuntu nam
<konam> e and just for a 'whim' like this. my 2 cents.
<Hobbsee> see the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<konam> Hobbsee I just wanted to give my opinion, I wasn't expecting an answer
<masterloki> Hobbsee, how bad would it be to let libmtp6 overwrite that /etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules ?
<Hobbsee> masterloki: not at all, i dont think
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<ameyer> haha, <3 wikipedia truthyness...  apparently the first Ubuntu release based on Etch will have SELinux...
<ameyer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SELinux#Implementations
<ameyer> sorry, that's probably somewhat offtopic...
<jscinoz> eq any idea where i can get the source for the uvcvideo module?
<jscinoz> ti have apatch that should make it work on santarosa
<jscinoz> :(
<Eq|laptop> jscinoz: the kernel?
<jscinoz> not the whole thing just the module
<jscinoz> anyways ill be back later gtg dinner
<jscinoz> thanks for all the help
<Eq|laptop> you'd need to get the kernel source
<Eq|laptop> unless it's a 3rd party module, which is unlikely
<Do``> hm
<Do``> azureus freezes completely when i try adding a new torrent to it
<Do``> has anyone seen this in gusty?
<pvandewyngaerde> i dont use azureus
<pvandewyngaerde> do you get any errer messages ?
<pvandewyngaerde> do you see anything in log files ?
<Do``> i dont see any error messages
<Do``> and i dont know where to look for the log files
<Do``> i just know that whatever way i try loading a new torrent file, it freezes permanently
<Do``> then i restart it, and it's back to normal
<jscinoz> azures gives me some trouble on gutsy too
<jscinoz> double clicking a torrent to see more info about it crashes it
<pvandewyngaerde> i have problems with slow with slow non responsive gnome-games on kubuntu
<Lappy> how can i install the restricted-modules-2.6.22.3 ?
<masterloki> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmtp6_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/udev/rules.d/libmtp.rules', which is also in package libmtp5
<masterloki> is there a fix for this
<masterloki> or how do I rcover libmtp4
<elmargol> is tribe 5 delayed?
<Sebastian> masterloki: I used dpkg to remove libmtp5 and then the upgrade worked.
<pvandewyngaerde> masterloki:  i removed 5, and installed 6
<masterloki> is there A howto that I can follow on how to remove it
<kakaruto> is it true that compiz is going to be implemented in gutsy?
<finalbeta> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<masterloki> thanks <Sebastian & <pvandewyngaerde that work out I forgot that I can remove packages from synaptic I am still new to unbuntu
<nikolam> Does Ooo on gutsy doesn`t work on you as it on mine x86-64 installation?
<pvandewyngaerde> i think you need to install openoffice.org-gnome
<nikolam> will check it out. Thanks.
<nikolam> Nope, no change Ooo still dont start
<pvandewyngaerde> do you get an error message ?
<nikolam> ** (process:7623): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<nikolam> when I start oowiter from console
<pvandewyngaerde> nikolam:  could it be this bug ? http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=80539
<ubotu> OpenOffice.org bug 80539 in framework "bad gtk initialization causes hang on glib 2.13.x gtk 2.11.x" [Defect,Closed: worksforme] 
<twosouls82> what changed in the font setup (from Feisty to Gutsy)? My fonts look horrible... subpixel rendering is turned on nowadays?
<nikolam> I duuno, I am runing fresh updated tribe3 xubuntu, Ooo dont start
<nikolam> It seem it is that bug and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/127944
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org "[gutsy]  Open Office applications don't start " [High,Confirmed] 
<nikolam> OK :)
<twosouls82> nikolam: on the page of the bug report seems to be a solution to your problem too
<twosouls82> +there =)
<nikolam> Ok, i am happy enough that Bug exists.
<nikolam> Thank you!
<Linux_Galore> yeah OOo wont start for me either, I posted a bug update a few days ago
<Linux_Galore> its been that way now and started just before tribe 3
<Linux_Galore> s/way/way for a few weeks/
<Linux_Galore> Konqueror still crashes on flash sites too
<Linux_Galore> ff is fine
<Linux_Galore> with now and again crashes that seem to be related to java/flash heavy web sites
<Linux_Galore> ktorrent crashes when you try clear a download after it is complete if you have a few downloads running
<Linux_Galore> hardware though seems fine accept glx wont load for me for some stupid reason so no 3D
<Linux_Galore> this is on stock a stock intel machine with a nvidia card
<Linux_Galore> s/stock//
<Do``> those bugs you listed seem pretty common
<Do``> my ooo wont start either
<Do``> my opera freezese all the time with flash content (which after the freeze wont even display)
<Do``> and azureus freezes permanently when trying to add a torrent file
<Do``> so java and flash have serious problems
<Linux_Galore> I noticed though the shutdown last night was ultra fast, I though something had broken
<Linux_Galore> thought*
<Linux_Galore> so I tried it again, yep it was that fast
<Linux_Galore> the startup is faster than windows XP for me (even makes OSX look a bit slow)
<Linux_Galore> Do``: yeah Java/Flash is a pain
<Linux_Galore> adept has stopped crashing
<twosouls82> I just read that Opera seems to have the same issue with flash as Konqueror is having
<Do``> well opera doesnt crash per say
<Do``> but every embedded flash object causes a 30-40 second freeze
<Do``> and after that it's replaced by a grey box
<twosouls82> Konqi keeps looping on something :(
<Linux_Galore> its not konqueror per se its the plugin manager, check "top" (or ksysguard) you will see what I mean
* twosouls82 hurts his cpu again
<twosouls82> wtf 6 instances of it
<Happu> is anyone experiensing problems with samsung DVD-RW driver on gusty?
<Happu> mine doesn't mount
<Assid> wtf
<Assid> firefox crrashing like crazy
<dennda> are these bold fonts normal?
* dennda just installed gutsy.
<dennda> large fonts, tiny icons
<jscinoz> hey guys
<jscinoz> trying to get my webcam working under gutsy, and i need to install a patched uvcvideo, i've installed it but if i modprobe uvcvideo i get "FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.22-9-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter" and dmesg returns "uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_ioctl32" what should i do?
<dennda> err gdm doesn't accept TAB any longer ;)
<Eq|laptop> jscinoz: that didn't work for my audio :(
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> maybe the soundcards different
* Eq|laptop blames the sigmatel chipset
<Eq|laptop> yeah
<jscinoz> but it worked on my santa rosa laptop
<dennda> Does gutsy utilize compiz fusion by default? (or is it normal compiz / beryl?)
<Eq|laptop> there seem to be 4-6 different chipsets used for audio on the santa rosa boards
<Eq|laptop> yes.
<Eq|laptop> have you done depmod -a since you replaced the uvcvideo module jscinoz?
<jscinoz> no letm e do one now
<dennda> Eq|laptop: Was your "yes." intended to answer my question?
<jscinoz> blast your logic
<Eq|laptop> dennda: yes.
<Eq|laptop> jscinoz: working?
<jscinoz> dennda, Yes, compiz fusion is the default
<dennda> Eq|laptop: thanks
<jscinoz> well the driver installed gotta test
<dennda> Where's the compiz-fusion settings dialog?
<dennda> What was it's package name?
<Eq|laptop> you have to install it..
<Eq|laptop> do a search for compiz
<jscinoz> god damnit
<Eq|laptop> if you're using gnome, you can get some basic settings from GLDesktop
<jscinoz> still doesnt work even with patched driver
<Eq|laptop> far easier to use than the full settings manager
<Eq|laptop> but doesn't do as much
<Eq|laptop> heh
<Eq|laptop> typical mate
<Eq|laptop> right, i'm going to play some guild wars.
<Eq|laptop> bbl
<dennda> Eq|laptop: doesn't find any "settings manager"
<Eq|laptop> dennda: do a search for compiz - it's there
<dennda> ah now it doeas
<dennda> sorry for the mezz
<dennda> mess
<Eq|laptop> heh
<Asd> Hi
<Asd> How do i get ubuntu 7.10?
<Hobbsee> ...
<Asd> Sorry
<Hobbsee> Asd: if you have to ask, you shouldnt be running it.
<Hobbsee> Asd: 7.10 doesnt exist yet
<Asd> I have downloaded and installed ubuntu
<Asd> I want to get the newest package
<runge> Hobbsee, that makes me a bit hesitatnt to ask about my problem when trying to upgrade
<Asd> In Debian i just change it to unstable
<runge> I get Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Hobbsee> Asd: it breaks.  you dont want to run it
<Hobbsee> runge: disable that repo, it hasnt been updated for gutsy yet
<IdleOne> Asd: 7.10 is not ready to be used
<Asd> I just want the newest packages...
<runge> Hobbsee, ah thanks!
<Hobbsee> runge: no problem
<Hobbsee> Asd: and the breakage?
<IdleOne> Asd: if youare running 7.04 you have the newest packages
<Asd> Hmm ok
<runge> Hobbsee, being a tad filosofical, do one not need lots of alfa and beta testing to get a good product?
<IdleOne> Asd:  7.10 will be released in 2 months wait till it is ready
<Jordan_U> runge, But those testers need to know what they are getting into, and be willing and able to report bugs
<Asd> Good..
<Hobbsee> runge: one does, but one also needs those people testing to file good bugs about it, and not require a huge lot of support (which will clog up other resources), and stop those users providing support, from filing bugs.
<runge> yeah I guess you both have good points
<Hobbsee> runge: as in, if we have 40 bugs about the same package not installing, clearly our testing audience is dodgy, and should learn to search first.
<IdleOne> runge: yes but you want beta testers who understand the risk of running a "Unstable" OS
<Hobbsee> runge: incidently, a few people had to go and mark all of those bugs as dupes, which was a waste of time.
<Jordan_U> Is it now basically set in stone that no feature freeze exception will be made for Xorg 7.3 ?
<runge> hopefully I will be of more good then harm. though no promises..
<phoenix_> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3270&SubCatID=167
<phoenix_> is the a newer version of this driver ?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: no.  but most of the stuff will be in by then
<elkbuntu> phoenix_, you'll have to explain your problem again, and try to put it all on one line this time
<phoenix_> via vt8251 sata chipset not detected
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Xorg 7.3 was what I was most looking foreword to in Gutsy, it would be a shame not to ship with it
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: i would expect we do
<runge> Jordan_U,  any big new thing in xorg 7.3?
<Hobbsee> when it's released
<phoenix_> i load alternate install cd and it gets to detect the hdd .. says none found and i cant find the correct feisty driver elkbuntu
<phoenix_> found a dapper one but diff kernel >> link above
<Hobbsee> phoenix_: would this happen to be a daily cd?
<phoenix_> nop
<phoenix_> alternate feisty
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<Hobbsee> phoenix_: then you're in the wrong channel.  #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> this is *gutsy* only
<phoenix_> i wanne try gutsy
<phoenix_> but same problem
<Jordan_U> runge, Much less reliance on xorg.conf, support for hotplugging monitors.
<runge> Jordan_U, ah nothing for me then
<Jordan_U> runge, Honestly not for me either, but multi monitor support is a deal breaker for many people
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: i think there might be some testing packages out, actually
<runge> Jordan_U, I have both my monitor and my lcd-tv connected and working
<runge> though, you are right, I needed some xconfig.org editing
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, "2007-08-17 bryce: as discussed at the developer meeting yesterday, we're going to opt for leaving xserver 1.4 for Gutsy+1. In checking with some upstream xorg developers, they concur this is probably the wise approach given our release schedule."
<phoenix_> Hobbsee,  wher can i find the daily cd ?
<phoenix_> and if it allso happens to the daily cd can seek a way to have the driver added ?
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: ahhh....i havent read that yet.  i knew that they were pushing for it
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hobbsee> phoenix_: the daily cd is known broken
<whazilla> bummer
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, Not sure why the series goal is still listed as Gutsy though
<whazilla> so how do i get latest gutsy ?
<whazilla> if daily cd is broken ?
<Hobbsee> whazilla: use tribe 4
<whazilla> kool
<Jordan_U> whazilla, That is what tribes are for :)
<whazilla> :)
<whazilla> i'll download and try tomorrow
<whazilla> im afk
<whazilla> catch u tomorrow
<whazilla> bytehway im phoenix
<Assid> hey Hobbsee
<phoenix_> bye
<whazilla> ttyl
<nosrednaekim> so we're not going to have 7.3 in this release?
* nosrednaekim cries
<runge> and there firefox crashed (during upgrade). ah the great feeling of being on the edge. Must be how pirates were sailing uncharted territories in the dark
<finalbeta> yes... how brave you are...
<shirish> guys can anybody found about a screen reader application called ogra
<shirish> supposed to be about accessibility
<Hobbsee> shirish: orca.
<Hobbsee> shirish: ogra is a person
<shirish> Hobbsee: oops, its orca is it, sorry didn't mean to offend anybody
<shirish> Hobbsee: just heard about it recently
<Hobbsee> :)
<runge> finalbeta, one tries to make life at lest sound more interesting then it is. every bit helps!
<Jordan_U> I am glad there isn't any package called ogra, it would be a PITA to search for :)
<yotux> Is it dangerous to use the same home partion for two different verisions of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> yotux, If one of those versions is Gutsy it could corrupt your preferences files ( or less likely your data )
<shirish> Jordan_U: lol, I have heard of more dangerous, naughty packages having names, but don't ask me to recall them now, as I'm really tired. Been attending a local unconference the whole day.
<yotux> Jordan_U that is what I was afraid you where going to say
<Jordan_U> yotux, You are *probably* safe as long as you use a different user for each
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> firefox is pretty unstable :(
<Jordan_U> I wouldn't expect any bugs to just start randomly deleting files but there is always the possibility
<Jordan_U> Assid, Try running it in safe mode and see if you still have stability issues
<Assid> Jordan_U: randomly closes.. cant say
<yotux> Jordan_U: I wi;; try to get setup a small IMAP server and then the emails that I need access to are not in danger
<Jordan_U> Assid, run "firefox -safe-mode and file a bug with any output you see when it crashes
<yotux> EMail is the important part to me.
<Assid> Jordan_U: ive filed a few bugs already
<Assid> but with the auto crash thing
<Jordan_U> Assid, It is best to file bugs while running in safe mode, that way the developers can rule out third party plugins as causing the problem
<Assid> its something to do with the raise event
<kiba> hmm
<Assid> one of these days.. im gonan get that mac bar dock.. and make my machine look like a mac
<Assid> too bad i gotta return this geforce 6600GT card :(
* nosrednaekim has already done that
<Assid> nosrednaekim: you did?
<Assid> nosrednaekim: kooldock ?
<nosrednaekim> Assid: yeah, get the package "kwin-baghira"
<nosrednaekim> Assid: nah.. didn't do a dock yet.
<nosrednaekim> I just use the KDE one
<Assid> doesnt giv that effect then
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<Assid> lemme know when you get a nice dock
<Assid> kooldock didnt do it for me
<shirish> Assid: I would suggest you use #ubuntu-mozillateam , they are pretty active on firefox issues
<Jordan_U> Assid, AWM is nice
<Assid> Jordan_U: avant ?
<Jordan_U> *AWN
<Jordan_U> Assid, Yes
<Assid> not part of the respository yet.. and last time i tried to compile i had some issues
<Jordan_U> Assid, Did you have all of the dependencies?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> i think i did
<Assid> hold im gonna retry
<Assid> cant run either
<Assid> neither the preferances nor app
<Assid> assid@intelbox:~$ avant-window-navigator
<Assid> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Assid> too bad kde4 wont be in gutsy :(
<nosrednaekim> it will be.
<nosrednaekim> just not by default
<Assid> hrmm backports
<nosrednaekim> no... it'll be in the universe.
<Assid> really ?
<Assid> hrmm.. nice
<Assid> still in beta1
<Assid> i wonder if its time to try it out..
<Assid> hey i can run kde3 and 4 side by side right ?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> but its 1, not easy... and 2, not stable
<shirish> guys what's is the meaning of A in the context below, I know the i stands for installed
<shirish> i A libxi-dev
<shirish> A is for activate or something else?
<Assid> alrite time to hit the gym
<Assid> laters
<shirish> Hobbsee: can you tell me what's the meaning of A in the context below, I know i=installed
<shirish> i A libxi-dev
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> shirish: only that it's the letter before B
<Hobbsee> shirish: you dont seem to have mentioned which program it's in, or anything like that.
<Hobbsee> although i'd hazard a guess at aptitude, in which case, i'd suggest you check aptitude's manpage
<shirish> Hobbsee: yup, it was of aptitude, and looking at the man page solved the issue.
<Hobbsee> cool
<DaveTheAve> Hello, I'm getting a little upset with my system. Every time I attempt to load Thunderbird, it attempts to load than never shows up. It worked yesteday, and I have done numerous restarts and updated the system.
<DaveTheAve> Also I have noticed that other applications like Komodo, Pidgin, etc. Are failing to load as well.
<dennda> Does "Selection and Grouping of Windows" of Compiz Fusion not work in Gutsy? (works on the laptop with feisty, not on the desktop with gutsy)
<dennda> forget what i said
<DaveTheAve> I'm still looking for help
<nosrednaekim> DaveTheAve: ehat error are you getting?
<DaveTheAve> let me get a pastbin
<nosrednaekim> !oastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oastebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaveTheAve> http://pastebin.ca/662239
<DaveTheAve> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.ca/662239
<nosrednaekim> k
<nosrednaekim> DaveTheAve: hmmm interesting. looks like a bug.
<nosrednaekim> see if there is a bug report already.. or go to #thunderbird... may be a thunderbird bug
<DaveTheAve> Thank you
<DaveTheAve> ... #thunderbird isn't there
<nosrednaekim> hmm. go to #mozilla
<DaveTheAve> thanks
<nosrednaekim> or maybe even #firefox and ask where the thunderbird help is
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim:
<nosrednaekim> yeah?
<Hobbsee> oh, meh, he's left
<Hobbsee> was going to say that thunderbird, and mozilla* help is on irc.mozilla.org
<nosrednaekim> ah!
<Hobbsee> the thunderbird channel is still quiet, but does exist.
<cables> I read somewhere that X.org 7.3 was delayed until gutsy+1... is this true?
<foxiness> i dont know :) "just a response"
<moogman> Hi guys, I'm getting a problem.. HAL isn't starting on boot, but if I restart dbus after login, HAL restarts and all works fine. Any ideas? Could someone also ls -l /etc/rc3.d/{*hal,*dbus}
<moogman> I have S12hal, S12dbus, wondering if that's the problem
<moogman> I upgraded Feisty->Gutsy earlier FWIW.
<Do``> i read on digg that xorg is supposed to have a gui for the testers of gusty
<Do``> where can i find it?
<bluefoxicy> Anyone know what package contains gtk-window-decorator
<bluefoxicy> dpkg-query -S gtk-window-decorator ....
<moogman> bluefoxicy: apt-cache search gtk-window-decorator
<moogman> =libdecoration0
<bluefoxicy> ah, cool
<bluefoxicy> moogman:  it's not installed by default and desktop effects breaks without it.
<bluefoxicy> k, it is installed
<bluefoxicy> however, it doesn't supply that file.
<bluefoxicy>  /usr/lib/libdecoration.so.0.0.0 and a bunch of documentation is all it supplies.
<geser> compiz-gnome contains gtk-window-decorator
<bluefoxicy> alright.  THAT'S not installed :)
<geser> if you want compiz install also compiz
<bluefoxicy> geser:  what normally controls the desktop effects settings?
<bluefoxicy> because by default it seems broken
<geser> iirc compiz (a wrapper) checks if compiz can be run or not
<moogman> Could anyone help out by pasting the output of: ls -l /etc/rc3.d/{*hal,*dbus}
<bluefoxicy> k
<geser> moogman: both have S12
<bluefoxicy> hm.  Wobbly windows is gone
<bluefoxicy> Turning on extra effects freezes my mouse cursor but the pointer still moves invisibly.
<geser> bluefoxicy: install compizconfig-settings-manager from universe, start it and check if the plugin in enabled
<bluefoxicy> nah, i'll leave it off for now
<geser> with ccsm you can also finetune compiz to your liking
<bluefoxicy> it causes screen corruption
<bluefoxicy> mouse cursor vanishes randomly, chunks of the screen move and other parts don't, pieces vanish, etc.
<geser> with normal effects or extra effects?
<bluefoxicy> normal effects.
<bluefoxicy> Extra effects makes it worse
<moogman> Thanks geser. I'm gonna play about with some stuff involving nuking dbus, therefore network manager. cya!
<geser> bluefoxicy: I've no problems with normal effects (extra seems to freeze my box). What graphics card do you have?
<bluefoxicy> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<finalbeta> Where where you when the lights whent out
<finalbeta> eeek, sry, wrong channel
<elkbuntu> haha
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Jazzva|away> Has someone recently upgraded to gutsy? How stable is it at the moment? :)
<nosrednaekim> its so so.... open office is broken kubuntu... thats about it
<Dannilion> I've not had problems the last couple of weeks that I haven't caused myself :p
<Jazzva|away> Hmm... sounds stable enough ;)...
<Jazzva|away> Thanks...
<SeveredCross> For me, Gutsy is v. stable.
<SeveredCross> I've been using it since ~Tribe 2, had very small issues.
<SeveredCross> Off the top of my head, the only major problems I've had were apt & OpenOffice breakage (this was about the same time, dependency issues), and more recently NetworkManager stuff.
<Jazzva|away> Mhm... Thanks for the comment. I guess I'll give it a try :).
<leperkhanz> Hey, how do I clean up a full disk?
<jussi01> leperkhanz: delete stuff?
<dick-richardson> powersave mode in kubuntu gutsy doesn't work properly for me. It's ramping the cpu to the max...htop shows nothing requiring it
<leperkhanz> Yeah, but like, what can I delete?  If / is full, then what directories do I need to clean up?
<Pici> leperkhanz: directories under /
<Pici> If you can get into xwindows, use the disk usage analyzer
<leperkhanz> Is home under /?
<Pici> leperkhanz: everything is under /, unless you mounted a different partition for /home
<dick-richardson> it doesn't do it when the power is plugged in, then powersave works as anticipated
<jussi01> dick-richardson: sounds like a bug, please file one.
<jussi01> !bug | dick-richardson
<ubotu> dick-richardson: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dick-richardson> jussi01: thank you!
<jussi01> dick-richardson: no, thank you. :)
<runge> I would have to say: Good job. everything is nicer and my mp3player works now in amarok!
<BHSPitMonkey> runge, what kind?
<runge> clix2
<runge> It looks like some kind of indexer is active as default. I am guessing it is something like whereis/locate..
<shirish> guys for some reason I'm not able to hear music on my system, what could be the issue? I was able to hear stuff couple of days ago
<shirish> is there any way to test sound?
<pvandewyngaerde> speaker-test ?
<shirish> pvandewyngaerde: there is something called speaker-test?
<shirish> Ok I am running it but no sound is coming, there are a bunch of numbers rolling on the screen though, could they give any indication?
<leperkhanz> what's the command line to quit compiz and switch back to metacity?
<nosrednaekim> "metacity --replace
<leperkhanz> thnx
<Do``> hm
<Do``> i found a workaround to azureus freezing when i load a torrent file :)
<Do``> turn on the webui and upload it from there :)
<shirish> hi all, I can't get sound through my PC speakers in gutsy, while couple of days back they were doing well.
<shirish> I did the speaker-test & there is no audible output
<shirish> I went to windows, and there I can listen to music, so its not a hardware issue for sure.
<shirish> oh oh, exaile seems to be giving some traceback
<Muelli> is anyone successfully running vmware 6 on a 64bit gutsy?
<finalbeta> Muelli: there are posts on the forums about running VMWare on gutsy, check those out.
<Do``> is there a way to do a 'sudo apt-get update' & 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in 1 line?
<Muelli> webforums suck.. :-\
<geser> Do``: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Do``> hah. thanks :)
<finalbeta> Then the answer is no Muelli  =-)
<Do``> and how could i make an alias to that?
<Do``> like 'update' or something?
<Muelli> Do``: I don't know if you can pass sudo multiple commands. But a workaround would be "cat 'apt-get update&&apt-get update' > /tmp/apt; chmod a+x /tmp/apt; sudo /tmp/apt"
<finalbeta> Do``: http://www.ss64.com/bash/alias.html
<burner__> is the intel video playing with totem bug supposed to be fixed in gutsy?  I thought I saw something in a changelog, but it doesn't seem to work here
<Do``> finalbeta: thanks
<geser> Do``: alias update="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
* bur[n] er prefers "alias update="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade $1" so you can run "upgrade -s"
<bur[n] er> my quotes are off, but you get the idea
<geser> add it to ~/.bashrc if you want to keep it
<Do``> ye, thanks
<bur[n] er> then run "source ~/.bashrc" or reload your term
<leperkhanz> anybody wanna help me figure out how I screwed up my $home/.dmrc file?
* bur[n] er knows not what .dmrc is
<bur[n] er> that said, check permissions?
<leperkhanz> something that apparantly is necessary to retain my session info.  Well, I need to know where it is.  Perhaps mine is missing?
<bur[n] er> what if you "mv ~/.dmrc ~/.dmrc.bak" and then do whatever .dmrc does
<bur[n] er> gnome-session related?
<leperkhanz> believe so.
<bur[n] er> aww, read by gdm i think
<bur[n] er> it's a two line file for me
<leperkhanz> Is it a directory?  Because I have "show hidden" enabled, and don't see it.
<leperkhanz> Perhaps the directory is just missing?
<bur[n] er> ls -la |grep .dmrc  <--does this show you that you own it?  it's just a file leperkhanz
<leperkhanz> I don't see the file, either.
* bur[n] er shrugs.  leperkhanz, you use kubuntu?
<leperkhanz> Should I just create that file?
<leperkhanz> No, gnome.
<leperkhanz> What if I just create a file and give it the right permissions?
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/dmrc.txt is mine
<runge> so.. where is the database for gutsy bug? thought I would search for the one I have
<geser> bur[n] er: Forbidden
<leperkhanz> I don't have permission to access that site.
<bur[n] er> oops, fixed permissions
<bur[n] er> runge: launchpad.net
<runge> thanks bur[n] er
<leperkhanz> and that file is just .dmrc.txt?
<bur[n] er> leperkhanz: just .dmrc no .txt
<bur[n] er> I just did the .txt so it would show up in my browser
<leperkhanz> OK, thnx.  Gonna see if I can make that work.
* leperkhanz goes to make files by hand.
<bur[n] er> sudo nano ~/.dmrc from term or alt+f2, gksudo gedit ~/.dmrc
<bur[n] er> er... scratch that sudo ;)
<leperkhanz> lol, i'm a gui guy, right click "Create new text document", rename, copy your txt file paste, save, permissions read and write all....
<leperkhanz> XD
<leperkhanz> Goin' for the reboot, let's see if I broke it.
<leperkhanz> Nope, still getting that error.
<leperkhanz> meh, Im on 2 a new project.
<Eq|laptop> leperkhanz: what error are you getting?
<leperkhanz> $HOME/.dmrc is being ignored, make sure permissions are correct, yada yada yada, then it boots fine, albeit I have to altF2 compiz --replace & every boot to get going.
<Eq|laptop> /exec -out ls -l ~/.dmrc
<Eq|laptop> run that
<leperkhanz> no such file or directory?
<Eq|laptop> that's.. concerning
<Eq|laptop> seems the file isn't there.
<philip_> gksudo "update-manager -c -d" does not work, forgot how to upgrade
<kiba> timmme to fix my gnash thingie so I can remove it!
<rbrunhuber> on my up to date gutsy machine xdpyinfo is not recognising the screen dpi's correctly. Anyone else having the problem?
<soothsayer> I want to enable a particular configure option. Where do I do that in the package? An older version of the package had an obvious configure rule in configure.status in debian/rules. The new version is pretty spartan (3 lines). Where do I specify the option?
<leperkhanz> what's the best software or interface in Ubuntu for uploading files to an ftp server?
<soothsayer> Sorry wrong chan (for my message above)
<Skiessi> leperkhanz: I don't know, but gftp is one
<Skiessi> quiet around here..
<musikgoat|work> hello, anyone help with installing gutsy?  getting "failed to fetch http://archive.cononical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<ggilbert> musikgoat|work: Canonical's commercial archive probably hasn't been set up for gutsy yet
<musikgoat|work> how can i take that out of the update-manager -c -d   update?
<Skiessi> it's * archiva.canonical.com
<Skiessi> probably
<Skiessi> btw, what Canonicals commercial archive?
<Skiessi> >,< I meant archive.canonical.com
<musikgoat|work> idk really
<musikgoat|work> i'm just looking at how to modify the automatic update manager,  i'm not really used to it
<ggilbert> Skiessi: Canonical maintains an archive of packaged software that isn't freely redistributable. Things like vmware
<nosrednaekim> I think it has.. like.... vmware server
<ggilbert> I'm not sure what exactly is in it
<Skiessi> ok..
<Skiessi> musikgoat|work: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the line containing that url if you find one
<ggilbert> opera, real player, sugar crm, vmware-server, desktop secure, db2exc, and arkeia
<musikgoat|work> in my fiesty sources.list?
<Skiessi> you have more of them?
<musikgoat|work> heh, no
<Skiessi> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ this is saying they don't have the commercial stuff for gutsy yet
<musikgoat|work> there is no references to commercial in /etc/apt/sources/list
<musikgoat|work> sources.list even
<musikgoat|work> the issue that I'm presented with is how to tell update-manager -c -d  that?
<musikgoat|work> heh
<musikgoat|work> in the past, we just self modified sources.list, and that would work, but now with the update-manager, it seems to automate htat
<Arwen> just upgraded and I don't seem to have virtual consoles when I hit ctrl+alt+f1?
<Skiessi> musikgoat|work: maybe it's trying to upgrade your feisty commercial packages to gutsy ones by guessing, replacing the word feisty to gutsy in the sourcelist
<musikgoat|work> Skiessi, i don't have commercial in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skiessi> ok :P no idea
<Arwen> any ideas? can someone else see if they still have their consoles?
<Skiessi> I have
<Arwen> ick
<Arwen> my filesystems aren't being mounted on boot either :-\
<shachaf> I've installed Gutsy, and things mostly look right, except that the fonts in GTK programs are too big. Is there an easy way to fix that? It seems that gnome-font-properties (is that what it was called?) is gone.
<Skiessi> System>Settings>Appearance
<kiba>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<kiba>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kiba> hmm
<kiba> I did something majoritly wrong
<musikgoat|work> so, during the upgrade, where I get the "Third party sources are commented out"   i went into /etc/apt/sources.list   and there are still no references to commercial in any of the deb entries
<kiba> there is no such thing as commercial methink
<musikgoat|work> i agree, i think its a sub channel of multiverse or something, i'm going to try commenting that out
<ggilbert> hmmm? It does exist
<Skiessi> :b I've done most of my upgrading with apt-get so I don't know so much about update-manager
<philip_> I can't do a gksudo "update-manager -c -d" for some reason. Anyone know why? has the command changed?
<ggilbert> Looking at it, it's just dapper, edgy, and feisty atm
<Skiessi> :O
<musikgoat|work> Skiessi, i've read that there are issues with updating through apt-get,  do you think that is not right?   I'll try going that route if neccessary
<databuddy> musikgoat|work: it does it wierd in gutsy
<databuddy> not everything is in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<musikgoat|work> really?
<databuddy> do it via system > admin > software sources
<musikgoat|work> ok?
* kiba screwed up the mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm methink
<kiba> ls
<musikgoat|work> databuddy, there is no references to commercial in three
<musikgoat|work> *there
<kiba> hmm
<kiba> you can confuse percise people if you say commercial
<kiba> they do not know if you're refering to Free software or proprietary
<musikgoat|work> sorry kiba, but thats what the error says
<Skiessi> flashback
<Skiessi> " hello, anyone help with installing gutsy?  getting "failed to fetch http://archive.cononical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found""
<kiba> huh
<kiba> where do I get a copy of mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm
<kiba> ?
<musikgoat|work> its not part of multiverse either, i commented that out
<Eq|laptop> Skiessi: the commercial archives don't exist for gutsy yet afaik
<Skiessi> I know
<Eq|laptop> ah, mistread it
<musikgoat|work> heh
<Eq|laptop> -t
<Eq|laptop> thought you were saying that
<Eq|laptop> :P
* kiba ponders where do he get a copy of mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm
<kiba> I broke mine when trying to be able to remove it
<Skiessi> it's part of the gnash package
<musikgoat|work> he was quoting my original problem
<Eq|laptop> kiba: install apt-file
<Eq|laptop> then do apt-file update; apt-file search mozilla-plugin-gnash.prerm
<Eq|laptop> assuming you don't know the package
<Eq|laptop> once you know the package, download the .deb, extract it and put the .prerm file in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Eq|laptop> iirc
<Eq|laptop> hrm.. lego star wars 2, or geometry wars...
<Skiessi> o.O
<kiba> unable to install apt-file
<Skiessi> I think #ubuntu should be split to few smaller channels :P It's starting to look like flooding
<Eq|laptop> heh
<Eq|laptop> kiba: because the other package is in a remove-failure point?
<Skiessi> what does "dpkg --configure -a" say?
<rbrunhuber> Skiessi: I have quite a good experience to grab one question and ask people to add my name to every answer.
<Skiessi> okay
<Skiessi> kiba: what does "dpkg --configure -a" say?
<Skiessi> I usually ask them only when I think it's necessary
<rbrunhuber> Skiessi : I always do this. This trains people to do it. Otherwise they often forget it even in the case of high volume. So i miss their answers/replies.
<bluefoxicy> is vmware-server gone from gutsy?
<FunnyLookinHat> Has anyone here had issues with trying to enable the broadcomm driver through the restricted managers and when you try to check the box and click "Ok" and all that crud...  then it doesn't check the box?
<bluefoxicy> yes.
<bluefoxicy> it fails pretty hard on 64-bit too
<bluefoxicy> that shouldn't matter anyway though because I just need firmware.
<bluefoxicy> it flat doesn't run here XD
<Skiessi> rbrunhuber: Yeah I could start doing that too. But I would only use characters you can find on your keyboard in your nick or at least the few first ones.
<Skiessi> it can be difficult for people using (for example) irssi
<Skiessi> I just noticed my IRC-font is kinda weird...
<rbrunhuber> Skiessi:  i use the first few characters and press tab then so the name gets completed. did not use irssi though
<Skiessi> ok, switched back to Fixedsys and what looked like some kind of mathematical symbol revealed to be "r"
<rbrunhuber> Cool I'm now "owner" of #kubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> ooo... good.
<nosrednaekim> i'll become a "member"
<Skiessi> I could be a "visitor"
<Arwen> anyone here have issues with their text consoles? zz...
<Skiessi> sorry, but no :<
<Arwen> hit ctrl+alt+f1 and tell me if you see anything
<Skiessi> there's still emacs running because I don't know how to quit it
<Arwen> huh, guess it's just me then
<Skiessi> does anyone here know are the ctrl-alt-f-consoles provided by a package or a kernel thing?
<nosrednaekim> kernel I think.
<Arwen> kernel's broken then, no fun :-)
<Arwen> or maybe they're just not initializing right
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: do you have an ATI?
<Arwen> yes
<nosrednaekim> fglrx?
<Arwen> not any more
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: I had probelms with my ATI fglrx,and consoles
<Arwen> yeah, I stopped using fglrx because I didn't feel like going through the hassle of recompiling modules and stuff, but even with the open driver I'm not getting consoles
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: recompiling.... wha? just use the stock one!
<Arwen> screw that
<Arwen> wtf, my menus have a bunch of random junk under "other"
<Skiessi> me too ^^ I think it belongs to KDE but I'm not sure
<teethdood> ok how do I update to gutsy? gksudo "update-manager -c -d" doesn't do anything
<Arwen> cut out the "gksudo" part
<Skiessi> you're the 3rd guy I've heard today/tonight asking about that :/
<Skiessi> I think it doesn't work.
<teethdood> Arwen, still doesn't do anything :(
<Arwen> eh? dunno then
<musikgoat|work> Skiessi digg had an article saying use gksudo
<teethdood> so...looks like the manual way then?
<Skiessi> so...use gksudo.
<teethdood> I've used gksudo/gksu
<musikgoat|work> i'm not saying it works, i'm saying that is the reason why so many are asking?
<musikgoat|work> idk
<Arwen> nothing happens? absolutely nothing?
<teethdood> nada
<Skiessi> :O ok
<teethdood> says system up-to-date
* Arwen shrugs, update-manager -c -d worked for me
<Skiessi> *bury*
<musikgoat|work> heh
<Arwen> <teethdood> says system up-to-date <-- you just said nothing happened
<Arwen> don't lie, it doesn't help
<teethdood> Arwen, heh well up-to-date with feisty
<Arwen> at the top of the box, is there anything about a new "version 7.10 blah blah blah out"?
<teethdood> Arwen, nope
<teethdood> anyway I'm going to go gamble my new laptop away...in Las Vegas baby!!!
<Arwen> man, this lack of consoles is irritating. What am I gonna do if X crashes?
<Skiessi> :/ has anyone noticed Firefox crashing a lot more today?
<Arwen> I've got stock firefox, it always crashes :-\
<Arwen> whee... time to compile amarok, ffmpeg, tilem, tilp2, and vlc. Fun.
<Skiessi> and if you're bored enough...
<Skiessi> "<soothsayer> Can someone confirm the following bug: libxmlrpc-c3/gutsy does not build from source"
<Arwen> doesn't sound too big, I'll add it to by compile queue, lol
<dennda> Hi. Where to find Gutsy Daily Builds?
<dennda> found it
<ameyer> hmm, that was a lot more work than it should have been...
* ameyer just upgraded his monitor, even though xorg refused to cooperate
<ameyer> multiple manual "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"s shouldn't be required for something so simple...
<ameyer> don't mind me, I'm just slightly annoyed...
<Arwen> well, it's not. You could just manually edit xorg.conf
<ameyer> well, maybe I think it should "just work"
<ameyer> or at least work after only one dpkg-reconfigure (i.e. the defaults that are detected just work)
<Arwen> eh, I'd like more plug-n-play in x.org too, but it's not like it's Ubuntu's fault.
<DanaG> I never use dpkg-reconfigure for xorg; it doesn't give me all the options I need.
<DanaG> For example, you can't customize scrolling on the touchpad, and you can't use evdev for mice.
<DanaG> I wish dpkg for Xorg had a "leave my existing configuration alone" option.
<crimsun> it should do that by default.  If it doesn't, file a bug against the xorg source package.
<musikgoat|work> have people been having trouble installing VMware in Gutsy?
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-19
<Eq|laptop> musikgoat|work: you'll need the latest any-any patch..
<musikgoat|work> any-any patch, hmm,   so I will compile myself?
<Eq|laptop> musikgoat|work: err, you compile part of vmware yourself during the installation..
<Eq|laptop> the kernel modules
<musikgoat|work> thanks Eq|laptop  i'll look into that
<Eq|laptop> ameyer / Arwen: 7.3 has a lot more automatic stuff in it.
<Eq|laptop> hell, so does 7.2 - it's just not used by default
<Eq|laptop> and not as advanced as what is in 7.3
<Eq|laptop> anyway
<Arwen> Eq|laptop, I see
* Eq|laptop sleeps
<Eq|laptop> (7.3 doesn't need monitor or gfx card sections anymore..)
<Arwen> would you happen to know what creates the text mode consoles? because I'm not getting them
<Arwen> and that's not good
<Eq|laptop> the tty's?
<Arwen> yeah
<Eq|laptop> you have no getty's??
<Eq|laptop> they're created by init
<Arwen> oh shit...
<Eq|laptop> it spawns the 6 getty processes
<Eq|laptop> what init level are you in?
<Arwen> normal I think
<Eq|laptop> usually the only time it doesn't spawn them is if you're in init level 1
<Eq|laptop> (single user mode)
<Eq|laptop> it is possible to disable the others though
<Eq|laptop> i suggest you have a look at the contents of /etc/inittab
<Eq|laptop> anyway
<Eq|laptop> must sleep
<Arwen> it doesn't exist :-\
* Eq|laptop blinks
<Eq|laptop> i'd be a bit concerned then
<Eq|laptop> unfortunately, i'm too knackered to check things here (would have to reboot my other laptop).. will be back in ~8-10 hours.
<spiroo> hello I wanna report som bugs in Kubuntu, how do I do
<spiroo> I have found some heavy bugs in Kubuntu v7.10 Gutsy development version
<spiroo> please, anyone help me?
<albert23> ubotu bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<spiroo> I wanna report about kubuntu, but I do not know how to do.
<spiroo> Do I report about Kubuntu, on the same website?
<nixternal> yes
<spiroo> okay, thank you.
<nixternal> yessir
<DanaG> inittab doesn't exist for me, either.
<DanaG> Oh, for blank consoles, try this: modprobe fbcon
<DanaG> Somehow, it's not being loaded.
<DanaG> How can I figure out what app is breaking my 'del' key?
<Arwen> DanaG, thanks, that got my console back
<DanaG> Now add the one line 'fbcon' to /etc/modules
<DanaG> And it'll auto-load at boot.
<Vorian> what is the dbus fix for gksu dist upgrade to gutsy?
<Vorian> and hello :)
<musikgoat|work> Vorian i just ignored it, i'm in the process of upgrading now
<musikgoat|work> "Fetching the upgrades" now
<Vorian> it wont upgrade
<musikgoat|work> really?
<Vorian> no "new version available"
<musikgoat|work> where does it stop?
<Vorian> it doesn't even start
<Arwen> it starts for me, well, it already finished
<Vorian> gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<musikgoat|work> try sudo update-manager -c -d
<musikgoat|work> or not sudo
<musikgoat|work> gksudo "update-manager -c -d" worked perfectly for me
<Vorian> sudo update-manager -c -d
<Vorian> oh, I got the script error this time :)
<DanaG> Hmm, is it possible to run it not as root, and then let it elevate later?
<musikgoat|work> but i did get the "warning: could not initiate dbus" error though
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34248/
<Vorian> that's the newest error
<Vorian> I added the gutsy info to ~/.update-manager-core/meta-release
<Vorian> DanaG, That worked!
<Vorian> update-manager -c -d
<musikgoat|work> nice, so no sudo?
<musikgoat|work> ok
<Vorian> no sudo
<musikgoat|work> ugh, 40 minutes for the packages,  i hate works dl,  they limit me to .5 mb, :-(
<theron> When running the live cd, the restriced modules app successfully discovered and allowed me to configure my wireless card.  I was hardwired at the time however when I ran the installation.   Upon rebooting after installation, my wireless card is not detected in the restricted modules app.
<theron> is there a way to rerun the detection piece?
<DanaG> Argh, xorg just crashed.
<DanaG> Stupid compiz.  I never had GLX apps crash Xorg when run under Beryl.
<DanaG> (Actually, I do like Compiz, but this bug is a PITA, and a showstopper for Compiz-by-default.)
<musikgoat|work> compiz or compiz fusion?
<DanaG> That there is a sure sign of confusing naming.
<musikgoat|work> i agree
<DanaG> Is it Compiz (base) + Fusion (Addons)?
<DanaG> Or is it a new thing, "Compiz Fusion"?
<musikgoat|work> fusion seems to be the compilation of compiz and beryl elements
<DanaG> You might as well call it Compiz with a Cherry On Top.
<DanaG> (er, caps on With)
<musikgoat|work> mmm, makes me too hungry
<Arwen> hmm, I can't use Compiz with ATI. Oh well.
<theverant> anyone know what's up with Samba in Gutsy?  I got a share working in Feisty in about 10 seconds.  Gutsy is being a real problem child
<Arwen> on gutsy, I've got a process called trackerd taking up 100% CPU. what's the deal?
<nosrednaekim> thats the search indexer
<Arwen> oh, time to kill that
<Arwen> thank god.... my CPU was gonna fry
<robtaylor> Arwen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/132741
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132741 in tracker "Tracker should not be enabled by default until it doesn't clobber everything" [Undecided,New] 
<nosrednaekim> nice wording...
<Arwen> heh
<Arwen> hmm, only one compile left. I can do it tommorow.
<musikgoat|work> anyone have issues with udevd taking up ~99% CPU after updating to gutsy?
<Arwen> udevd? nope. I had an issue with trackerd though.
<musikgoat|work> i heard
* Arwen doesn't go to download it
<Arwen> darn, wrong channel
<smallfoot-> now im angry
<smallfoot-> i read on digg.com that there will be no xorg 7.3 in Gutsy Gibbon
<Arwen> o.O
<musikgoat|work> awe, that sucks
<Arwen> that's a pity
<smallfoot-> ya, and no BulletProofX
<smallfoot-> that fucking sucks!!
<Arwen> Ubuntu 7.10 Vanishing Vaporware.
<Arwen> :-)
<musikgoat|work> hehe
<smallfoot-> mark shuttleman can goto space, but he cant put xorg 7.3 in gutsy gibbon?
<smallfoot-> he has 1000 millions
<smallfoot-> why dont he buy some chinese people to code on xorg so its ready in time?
<nosrednaekim> no bullet proff X? you sure about that?
<Arwen> hey hey, calm down
<Arwen> I can't find the blueprints page, hrmm.
<smallfoot-> nosrednaekim, thats what Digg.com says
<Arwen> lol @ trusting digg.com
<nosrednaekim> I don't think bulletproof x depended on 7.3
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Pici> Calm down...
<smallfoot-> http://digg.com/linux_unix
<musikgoat|work> awe   https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<smallfoot-> why they dont delay Gutsy Gibbon couple days?
<smallfoot-> or put some developers on Xorg, to speed it up?
<nosrednaekim> because they have to stabalize it as well !
<nosrednaekim> things like that don't just happen overnight to a distro that thousands of people are going to be using!
<Arwen> blueprints say that bulletproof X is "deployment". Does that mean it's out?
<nosrednaekim> its in!
<ameyer> all I know, as xorg exists in gutsy, it sucks
<nosrednaekim> really? I don't mind it ...
* ameyer never wants to see the "Viva Viagra" commercial
<nosrednaekim> it hasn't given me any troubles... haven't had to touch a command line yet for gutsy.
<Arwen> I don't see how it's any worse than the one in Feisty.
<ameyer> nosrednaekim: i had some "fun" upgrading my monitor today
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, I haven't either. Simply because it refuses to give me one, lol.
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: haha
<nosrednaekim> ameyer: fun fun... how did you do it?
<Arwen> seriously, I only just figured out how to get my ttys back
<ameyer> If I wanted d*ck pill ads, I'd look at my inbox...
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: what was the problem?
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy | ameyer
<ubotu> ameyer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> kernel wasn't loading the framebuffer module
<nosrednaekim> ah
<ameyer> apparently the defaults that xorg figured for the new monitor weren't particularly sane...
<Arwen> eh, I've got a ~1997 monitor here. The defaults don't work very well on it either.
<ameyer> well, the 1997 monitor worked fine with 1280x1024 or 800x600
<ameyer> 1024x768 was f***ed
<nosrednaekim> dude.... if you are going to star it out... why even say it?
<ameyer> the new monitor, the defaults didn't work at all
<Arwen> 1280x1024 and 800x600 seem to be incompatible with each other
<Arwen> seeing as one is 5:4 and the other is 4:3
<ameyer> well, the defaults were fine at those resolutions...
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: umm no... they are both 4:3
<Arwen> take a calculator
<Arwen> 1280/1024 = 1.25
<musikgoat|work> so i'm getting a ton of the following error in syslog:
<Arwen> 800/600 = 1.33333333333333333333333
* nosrednaekim crawls back into corner
<ameyer> Arwen: the standard resolutions for a 4x3 monitor are apparently 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, and 1280x1024, i'm not sure why...
<Pici> Because those resolutions are 4:3
<Arwen> yeah, I run mine at 1280x960 to get a correct AR
<ameyer> well, there's probably something above 1280x1024
<Arwen> it supposedly supports 1600x1200, but at 15", that's too small
<Arwen> 1600x1200
<Arwen> and even 2048x1536
<ameyer> 15" usually ends up limited to 1024x768
<musikgoat|work> device-mapper: table 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<musikgoat|work> device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<Arwen> a CRT technically has no limit though
<Arwen> though what you can see is probably limited by the number of dots
<musikgoat|work> that seems to be whats hanging up udevd
<ameyer> well, my (now retired) crt couldn't do 1024x768 or anything above 1280x1024...
<Arwen> heh
<ameyer> I suspect the default xorg conf was fubar'd in some ways...
<ameyer> or the monitor was somewht nonstandard
<Arwen> it could have been reporting its H/V rates wrong
<ameyer> or even broken
<Arwen> that to
<Arwen> too*
<ameyer> Arwen: that could be considered non-standard...
<ameyer> the thing's sounded like it's dying for years...
<Arwen> hmm, VLC finished compiling *prays he got the debian install script right*
<ameyer> debian? this is ubuntu?</intentionally_dense>
<Pici> ameyer: You need to do that in your best 300 Sparta!! impression
<ameyer> heh
<Arwen> TODAY, WE DINE IN HECK
<Arwen> how's that? :-)
<Pici> :)
* nosrednaekim prepares a !ohmy, but forgets about it
<ameyer> slightly overzealous with the !ohmy, eh?
<Arwen> I wonder if the ops would be willing to finally unban me (proudly banned since Edgy's release)
<nosrednaekim> yep :)
<ameyer> if it's semi-legitimately a place name, it's ok as far as i can tell...
<nosrednaekim> unban you from what?
<Arwen> the main channel
<nosrednaekim> ameyer: I was kidding..
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: what for?
<nosrednaekim> I remember seeing you over there..
<ameyer> although heck isn't a place... although it is a last name...
<Arwen> for being an asshole :-\
<nosrednaekim> tsk tsk... #kubuntu or #ubuntu?
<Arwen> both :-\
<nosrednaekim> wow..
<nosrednaekim> change your name?
<Arwen> lol
<Arwen> nah, I like my name
<tehk> So I guess they are removing displayconfig-gtk now
<ameyer> is traceroute broken for anyone else?
<nosrednaekim> why?
<tehk> No xorg 7.3
<ameyer> well, the package is broken
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, eh? because getting this Wikipedia cloak took a while
<nosrednaekim> I don't think bullet proof X depended on 7.3
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: sorry wasn't mean you
<nosrednaekim> *meaning
<tehk> No it does not but displayconfig-gtk is 7.3 dependent. they panned on having 7.3 until today.
<Arwen> why did they change their mind?
<tehk> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg7.3
<tehk> Seems that August 29th is to late
<Arwen> ah
<nosrednaekim> eh..someone will make an external repository for those who really care
<tehk> Well It does not bother me for my own use
<tehk> but as a default it would be great for new users.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.....
<Arwen> hmm, I just noticed that my GTK+ theme looked different now
<Arwen> I've got QT-4 style checkboxes instead of radio buttons
<musikgoat|work> i was wondering about that, i thought it was just me
<Arwen> let's see... finished compiling: amarok, ffmpeg, tilem, vlc. failed compiling: tilp2. still to compile: mplayer, smplayer.
<Arwen> so much work..
<nosrednaekim> ahh.... so they are now styling GTK after qt.. I wonder why???
<Arwen> don't know
<Arwen> a simple check mark/toggle switch looks nicer than a square :-\
<ameyer> umm, isn't vlc switching to qt?
<ameyer> (imo, qt stuff tends to look better than gtk stuff...)
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: contradicting me again HUH? YA WANNA GET BANNED!?
<Arwen> they are, but the stable is still using wxwidgets
<Arwen> which looks like whatever your current desktop looks like
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, :-(
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ameyer> hmm, why the (censored) am I watching VH1?
<tehk> Because you lovenewyork
<ameyer> I found conclusive proof that Macs are for idiots...
<ameyer> Apparently Hulk Hogan uses a mac
<ameyer> well, sort of
<tehk> haha well. Since my favorite actor is playing the hulk in the next movie.. I disagree. Well not about macs being lame.
<ameyer> I guess the proper term is "struggles to use a Mac"
<ameyer> tehk: you sure we're talking about the same thing? Hulk Hogan is a (former, I think) pro wrestler
<tehk> <-- jackass who read Hulk and assumed Hulk.
<tehk> and ignored Hogan
<ameyer> no big deal...
<Tm_T> hello ms spaghetti
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Arwen> huh, it's Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi
<Hobbsee> :P
<Arwen> lol, ASpell recognizes Kamehameha as a word
<musikgoat|work> anyone know if evms is needed/what it does?
<ameyer> vms... wasn't that kinda like DOS before there was DOS?
<ameyer> probably did it better too
<musikgoat|work> i'm having this bug show up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/115616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress] 
<musikgoat|work> anyone know how to turn off evms?
<musikgoat|work> nevermind
<DanaG> Dang, I wish there were a way to have Xorg enable Clone on a secondary monitor, and automatically either scale the primary res down on the secondary, or set the primary to match the secondary.
<DanaG> For me, hotkey display switching works, but does not change resolution.
<DanaG> Heh,   3Com  [edit]  Negative   Member (contributor) of the Treacherous Computing Group.  [1] 
<DanaG> That one line makes the site already seem unprofessional.
<DanaG> Er, actually, it's 3 lines, but whatever.
<ameyer> DanaG: what site?
<DanaG> The one linked here:   (08:15:43 PM) smallfoot- left the room (quit: "http://vendors.bluwiki.org/ - open source friendly/hostile computer hardware manufacterers?").
<teethdood> how do I update to gutsy? gksudo "update-manager -c -d" doesn't do anything
<teethdood>  gksudo "update-manager -d"
<teethdood> warning: could not initiate dbus
<teethdood> current dist not found in meta-release file
<DanaG> teethdood: run it not under sudo or gksu.
<DanaG> Somehow, it seems to work that way.
<maccam94> does displayconfig-gtk depend on xserver-1.3 or 1.4?
<teethdood> DanaG, I tried it with plain update-manager -d also, it says system is up-to-date
<DanaG> hmm, I think you need -c -d.
<DanaG> (consider experimental, and do dist-upgrade)
<teethdood> tried that too :(
<maccam94> no button for 7.10?
<teethdood> no button, nothing special
<teethdood> look at the warning:
<teethdood> warning: could not initiate dbus
<teethdood> current dist not found in meta-release file
<teethdood> what does that mean?
<maccam94> not good
<maccam94> dunno off the top of my head
<maccam94> can anybody find the version of xserver in gutsy atm?
* maccam94 is curiouis
<maccam94> *curious
<maccam94> lol
<teethdood> I think I need to reinstall all the meta-packages
<maccam94> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<teethdood> I just tried that, minimal, standard and desktop
<teethdood> no help
<maccam94> google ubuntu meta-release file
<teethdood> I'm going to do this manually, doing the /etc/apt/sources route
<maccam94> not good
<maccam94> there's a way to do it without update-manager
<maccam94> let me find that for ya
<maccam94> i think you run into trouble otherwise
<musikgoat|work> the part about the dbus is fine, at least it was for me
<musikgoat|work>  current dist not found in meta-release file,   what does your sources.list say?
<musikgoat|work> are they set to feisty releases?
<teethdood> ok just edited sources.list, doing update upgrade and dist-upgrade now
<teethdood> musikgoat|work, yes
<ameyer> man, the fun of using gutsy... don't upgrade for a few days and have 350 MB of upgrades when you finally do upgrade...
<teethdood> but I thought with the -c -d modifiers it would get the newest dist
<musikgoat|work> it should teethdood,  i used that,  with no sudo
<musikgoat|work> i just finally got vmware-server working on gutsy, yey
<maccam94> anyone here know what version of xserver is installed in gutsy right now?
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<musikgoat|work> maccam94 tell me how to find out and i will tell you the version
<musikgoat|work> :-)
<maccam94> musikgoat|work: check synaptic?
<maccam94> search for xserver
<musikgoat|work> 1:7.2-5ubuntu6
<musikgoat|work> that is xserver-xorg
<maccam94> hmmm
<maccam94> i just actually thought of checking packages.ubuntu.com
<musikgoat|work> heh
<maccam94> and it looks like xserver-xorg-core is 1.3
<maccam94> which is what i was wondering
<maccam94> musikgoat|work: is displayconfig-gtk installed?
<musikgoat|work> heh
<maccam94> wait
* maccam94 has a brainstorm
<musikgoat|work> yes
<maccam94> packages.ubuntu.com!
<maccam94> lol
<musikgoat|work> heh
* maccam94 is tired
<musikgoat|work> it is
<maccam94> yup
<maccam94> ok
<maccam94> so the digg article is bull****
<maccam94> it said no xserver-xorg 1.4, so no displayconfig-gtk
<musikgoat|work> i thought it was not going to include 7.3 of xserver
<musikgoat|work> and x bulletproof
<Arwen> they're independent of each other
<tehk> maccam94, yea sad
<maccam94> xorg 7.3 is gonna be in it i thought
<tehk> Arwen, no they are not. Displayconfig and bullet are built for 7.3
<maccam94> just not xserver-xorg-core 1.4
<Arwen> well, displayconfig-gtk is already in, so....
<tehk> but it does not function fully
<tehk> so no hotplugging monitors
<Arwen> it doesn't? I didn't know.
<maccam94> tehk: i'm pretty sure xserver-xorg 1.3 is Xorg 7.3, not xserver-xorg 1.4
<musikgoat|work> night all
<tehk> and all that jazz it was built for
<tehk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xorg7.3Integration
<maccam94> tehk: that's INPUT hotplug
<maccam94> like replugging keyboards/mice
<tehk> I was not rfering to that
<maccam94>  Input hotplug: Input hotplug allows hotplugging of input devices, and also adds enhanced support for touchscreens and tablets. [Note: Only if xserver 1.4 is included] 
<maccam94> only thing i see specifying 1.4
<tehk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528724
<maccam94> what makes up xorg 7.3?
<maccam94> is it just the xserver, or other parts? is it still mostly xorg 7.3 even if it's xserver 1.3?
<tehk> I am pretty sure 7.3 uses 1.4
<tehk> They release final on the same day
<maccam94> regardless, are there other packages in 7.3?
<tehk> ranr
<maccam94> randr is set
<maccam94> and isn't that the one that deals with displays/resolution?
<tehk> I believe so
<maccam94> so displayconfig can still work
<maccam94> it never says that displayconfig/bulletproofx are delayed
<maccam94> just that they depend on xorg 7.3
* maccam94 would hate to see the cool features he was looking forward to delayed _again_
<tehk> if 7.3 depends on xserver1.4
<tehk> and they are not including 1.4. Would they have a reason to continute to have Bulletproofx and displayconfig in the distro by default?
<tehk> I am not sure on if you can use xorg7.3 with xserver1.3
<tehk> I hope not but that seems to be how everyone is taking it.
<ameyer> I think the packages have been a messed-up mix for a while...
<maccam94> feisty had no composite by default. now gutsy might not have displayconfig/bulletproofx. this can't be the start of a trend
<Arwen> over ambitious projects, did you really expect composite in feisty?
<tehk> Is gutsy composite by default? My install is uptodate but was installed a good while ago.
<Arwen> composite is still in gutsy as a blueprint, but I don't think it'll make it in either
<tehk> I seen some discussion on the devel list questioning if it will come as default.
<tehk> Well what i would like to see is a box that popus up on first boot and asks you if you want to load it and restricted drivers. So its kinda by default
<maccam94> Arwen: months before, i had expected ubuntu's devs would have done the work necessary to stabilize some core parts of compiz to ship enabled by default
<maccam94> when it got closer to the release date, things became more clear
<maccam94> it's frustrating to build up hope for new features, ones that solve old problems or ones that included things by default that previously needed a lot of work, only to reverse the decision later
<tehk> Atleast you do not have to wait 7 years.
<arooni__> folks with the intel video codec (and integrated video drivers in general).... is there anyway to detect new auxillary displays without messing with the xorg file?  i'd like to give presentations where i hook up my t61 to a projector..... but it seems not to auto detect the new aux display... ideas?
<arooni__> i have a t61 with integrated video
<tehk> haha, where is our 7.3 now!
<maccam94> arooni__: you could probably do it in displayconfig-gtk
<tehk> arooni__, Hey check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xorg7.3Integration and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK
<arooni__> thank you my friends
<tehk> arooni__, I am not sure if it has been fully implemented yet, but it is still 'planned' as a feature by release. hopefully.
<arooni__> for gutsy?
<tehk> Yes
<teethdood> well anyways guys, the sources.list update/upgrade/dist-upgrade seems to be working
<teethdood> I'll get kicked off any moment here
<arooni__> Sepp tends to work at home with his laptop too. He would like to easily switch between his configuration setups: at home he's using an old CRT monitor to extend his laptop screen space, on the road he gives presentation on a projector and at work with he works in front of his shiny new mac cinema display.
<arooni__> that's me!
<tehk> Is it just me or have the updates been coming in slowly? I have not seen a updated package in my manager in a day.
<arooni__> anyone know how to be able to play dvds?
<arooni__> on ubuntu 7.04 even/?  i cant get it to wokr
<teethdood> google medibuntu
<tehk> Install the codec. I am not sure of its name. Google it. on utsy there is one meta package for all resticted modules.
<tehk> Anyone know of any mail clients with mailing list support? Like threaded view?
<Tm_T> Kmail ?
<maccam94> tehk: gmail :-P online email client haha
<tehk> Haha. Yea gmail does not deal with the kernel mailing list well.
* dsmith is trying out Gutsy now
<benanz1> any idea if the Xv bug in Compiz in the intel gpu driver will get fixed soon?
<voidmage> in compiz, if i run any kind of GL app, X crashes. this includes zsnes, wine games (tested with steam) so far
<voidmage> if something else comes up i'll report it too
<voidmage> add any fullscreen GL apps to the list
<voidmage> what might help also is i'm running kde
<voidmage> and my card is a nvidia 8600
<voidmage> currently unsupported by any official packages
<voidmage> this only happens when running compiz
<voidmage> no issues in kwin
<dystopianray> what does the lack of xserver 1.4 mean to the average user?
<dystopianray> will gutsy still have randr 1.2?
<buz> looks like the kernel somehow got confused about my core 2 after a resume from suspsend, only one core is being used now?
<philip_> gutsy gibbon upgraded successfully!
<philip_> except the 2.6.22-9 kernel screws up Intel 3945 wireless support
<buz> philip_: works for me?
<buz> (did so on friday, anyway)
<buz> it does screw up sound for me, though ;9
<DanaG> .22-9 gets a panic on one core upon resume from suspend.
<pvandewyngaerde> i get segmentation faults at startup
<DanaG> Same here, and I don't know what's segfaulting.
<DanaG> I wish the kernel would at least print the PID and name of the segfaulting process.
<buz> DanaG: but it does resume right?
<buz> because the system works perfectly after resume, except for the second core
<DanaG> Yeah, I do get a correct resume, but with one core dead.
<buz> yeah same here
<DanaG> I had to tweak /etc/default/acpi-support to get resume working -- some things about saving video PCI state.
<buz> in feisty i had a different bug on my old notebook: after resume, both cores would run in slowest setting and never go back to fast
<DanaG> But I did that back in Feisty.
<buz> mine worked out of box
<buz> but i have intel graphics which are splendidly supported in gutsy
<DanaG> Can you get native-res framebuffer?  That's one thing I reeeally wish NVIDIA had.
<DanaG> vga=(hwinfo --framebuffer, then add 0x200 to returned values).
<DanaG> hwinfo is a package.
<buz> no idea, i never bother with console framebuffer
<buz> i only use the text console to fix bugs, for which 80x24 is good enough ;)
<buz> or rather, gma x3100 works splendid once you use the command line setup, live cd wont work
<DanaG> I wish my laptop had switchable onboard and offboard.
<buz> i think there are some configuration where the second core is shutdown before suspend
<buz> now if only i could remember what command does that
<buz> the x3100 is plenty for me
<buz> i dont game and it runs compiz just fine
<DanaG> I like to play games, so IGP is not an option for me.  However, I hate NVIDIA drivers.  ATI are worse.
<buz> yeah i sold an otherwise perfect thinkpad t60 because the ati drivers were so bad
<buz> nvidia is heaven compared to ati
<DanaG> For me, PowerMizer under Windows is broken -- I have 3 choices of modes (powersave, balanced, performance) when on AC, and only powersave when on battery.
<DanaG> And this is under XP, not Vista.
<buz> no idea, i never run xp if i can help it ;)
<DanaG> (I deleted my 17 gig Vista partition so I wouldn't have to buy a 100 gig notebook drive (I have 80).  Now I have /var on a separate partition.
<DanaG> However, I had to make /var/run and something else (I don't remember what) on the root.
<DanaG> aah, /var/lock
<DanaG> Here's something fun to run on native-res framebuffer: mplayer, with fbdev2 output, and expansion enabled.
<buz> why bother with fb
<buz> its not like nvidia cant do xvideo
<DanaG> Beats me, it's just fun to do things (such as running cacafire) on the framebuffer.
<buz> there is one definite advantage to running with one core: the fan never goes on ;)
<DanaG> When I'm on AC, my fan is always on.  Period.
<buz> man i'd go crazy
<DanaG> That's the way Gateway designed this laptop.
<buz> dell must be hell a lot saner
<DanaG> I initially found it to be annoying, but now I realize it's actaully - less - annoying to me than a constantly varying fan.
<DanaG> It's all subjective.
<buz> mine either is on or off
<buz> the high speed mode only comes on under serious load
<DanaG> The one annoying thing about the cooler on my laptop: there's a 1mm gap between the northbridge and the heatpipe, so thermal paste is not an option.  I made the mistake of removing the thermal pad, and had to replace it with several layers of aluminum foil (thick, from container lids) and thermal paste.
<buz> i wished i could reconfigure the trip points though. no need to have a fan running at 49
<DanaG> I run two instances of folding@home, niced to +20.
<runge> it looks like xorg process takes about 50% cpu time. is this a known issue?
<buz> runge: are you using compiz?
<runge> buz no
<buz> DanaG: i dont see any panic or segfaults in my logs
<buz> i KNOW there is way to toggle on and off cores
<DanaG> I see them on my framebuffer, but I don't know what log would even show them.
<DanaG> Arfgh, Pidgin crashed.
<DanaG> ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/
<DanaG> cache  cpufreq  crash_notes  online  topology
<DanaG> sudo sh -c 'echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online'
<philip_> rebooting to see if this workaround for intel 3945 would work in 22-9
<buz> DanaG: ook so now the cpu is gone completely
<philip_> ok workaround does the trick
<philip_> I think Pidgin should be renamed PIMP Pidgin Instant Messenger Pal or some such
<philip_> wth is a pidgin
<DanaG> Go ask the people in #pidgin
<DanaG> but know that it's way too late to change anything, and they never asked anybody for input even before they changed names.
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin
<DanaG> also a play on words with Pigeon.
<Assid> heya
<databuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(tatters/#ubuntu+1) I am getting error after last update " Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal."     I can do neither, tried -f install and no luck, what would be the next step?
<c1|freaky> tatters: force removal if possible i can't remember the command though if that doesn't help remove the package entry from the file which holds the installed packages and reinstall
<c1|freaky> i can't remember the filename though ;p
<c1|freaky> had the same problem a year ago
<buz> something's wrong here, compiz eats all my cpu and has abysmal performance
<buz> like 7fps
<buz> looks like it does everything in software
<buz> ah well lets try a reboot ;)
<aslan> hello, does anyone know how to change the default torrent client ?
<pvandewyngaerde> change the application for .torrent
<pvandewyngaerde> i'm using kubuntu, i gnome its different i guess
<pvandewyngaerde> in gnome *
<aslan> pvandewyngaerde: hrmm.. ok good idea.. I can prob change it under nautilus
<pvandewyngaerde> you find it ?
<aslan> pvandewyngaerde: yep thanks
<blekos> hi, is it possible to updgrade to tribe for from the internet of is it possible only from the cd? (i'm using kububtu)
<buz> there's a howto for that on kubuntu.org i believe
<buz> but i wouldnt recommend going to tribe4+ right now
<blekos> i c
<buz> it's in a not very nice state
<buz> feisty sure had been in a better state this far along in the development cycle
<blekos> i've read that gutsy will be faster
<buz> marginally maybe
<seezer> hi there. can anyone tell me which software is involved when i try to use the multimedia keys for volume up|down|mute? i just get the nifty OSD but nothing happens to the volume.
<buz> seezer: same here
<seezer> works fine on my notebook and since the keys seem to get detected correctly something "above" should have the problem. but i can't really tell what that is..
<blekos> do u know if gnucash 2.2 will make it to the repos?
<blekos> also I read that will be better power manager for laptops (i'm using one)
<blekos> will this be available in Kubuntu as well (since the base of development is the same)
<geser> blekos: unlikely that gnucash 2.2 will make it into gutsy, it isn't packaged in Debian yet and we are now in upstream version freeze
<blekos> i've tried to compile it myself following the gnucash wiki but i always get some kind of errors
<blekos> that pitty, I am a user of bug#1 (windows -dual boot) and using gnucash 2.2
<blekos> I imported the file from linux
<blekos> unfortunately now the file is unusable by gnucash 2.0
<blekos> ...
<daurnimator> gday all
<whazilla> hey daurn
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone here worked with samba
<finalbeta> a long time ago, even linked it with active directory at some point.
<Assid> finalbeta: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<finalbeta> are you using apparmor/selinux?
<finalbeta> there is allot on google about that error, I suggest you have a search
<Assid> yes ithink i am
<Assid> should i get rid of apparmor
<finalbeta> Assid, one of the google posts I saw suggests it's a rights issue, samba not being able to write to the home dir when it's shared or something
<finalbeta> You'll have to read
<Assid> hrmm if i dont need apparomor .. i could just get rid of it right?
<rsk> Assid it's linux... ofcourse u can uninstall it
<Assid> rsk: rather i meant doesnt make sense for a desktop
<Assid> so should i just get rid of it
<Assid> okay got rid of apparmor.. still dont work :(
<Assid> lemme reboot.. so no module is loaded of it
<Assid> back
<Assid> and it doesnt seem to work
<Assid> finalbeta: doesnt work.. i got rid of apparmor
<shadeofgrey> i have a generalized question
<shadeofgrey> 'is it safe to assume that the gutsy release of ubuntu will run without ny serious problems on macbookpro's or macpro desktops if Nvidia chipsets are used ratherthan nvidia?
<Eq|laptop> shadeofgrey; eh?
<Eq|laptop> what's the difference?
<Eq|laptop> surely you mean nvidia instead of ati?
<Assid> Eq|laptop: hows your samba knowledge
<Eq|laptop> generally fairly good.
<shadeofgrey> yes
<shadeofgrey> i meant nvidia over ati
<shadeofgrey> look
<Assid> Eq|laptop:  tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<shadeofgrey> im handicapped, so i need dictation software when my fingers are finally a memory.  that means eventually running vista dual boot
<Assid> smbclient "//127.0.0.1/Media/" -Uassid
<Assid> thats with the trailing / and without .. same thing
<shadeofgrey> but im REAL big on ubuntu and donate myweekends to transferring handicapped folks with virus laden windows xp machines to ubuntu users
<shadeofgrey> burt i stopped doing it as soon as i got my mac because i couldnty ghet ubuntu to work with the ati chipset in my cfirst generation macbookpro
<shadeofgrey> but the Dream Foundation has offered to buy me a computer and im torn between a macpro and a voodoopc OMEN
<shadeofgrey> i WANT leopard but im not willing to sacrifice ubuntu compatability forit
<shadeofgrey> and that means askingthe drram foundation to buy the 1700$ macpro Nvidia grapohics board for the macpro
<shadeofgrey> and i have issues with that
<Eq|laptop> shadeofgrey: yes, it'll work fine.
<Eq|laptop> and it'd work with ati as well as nvidia
<shadeofgrey> Eq|laptop, i cant even get the Ubuntu liveCD to boot right on my macbookpro
<Eq|laptop> it's probably based on santa-rosa
<shadeofgrey> no
<Eq|laptop> there are presently issues with that intel chipset
<shadeofgrey> its coreduo first generation
<Eq|laptop> which livecd are you using?
<shadeofgrey> ati radeon based graphics chip
<shadeofgrey> i tried 7.04 and the most recent build of gutsy - couldnt get either to doshit
<Eq|laptop> Assid: hrm.. i don't use smbclient much..
<tormod> shadeofgrey: is that a X1600 card?
<Assid> Eq|laptop: doesnt matter.. i cant access it either which way
<Eq|laptop> Assid: try mount -t cifs -o username=assid //localhost/Media /mnt/something
<shadeofgrey> yes!
<tormod> shadeofgrey: I just googled up this: http://www.simplifiedcomplexity.com/blog/mgalvin/ubuntu-gutsy-macbook-pro-ati-fglrx-compiz-fusion-working-you-ask-yes
<Assid> retrying with upper case share name
<Assid> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<tormod> shadeofgrey: "can't get to boot" "do shit" - can you be more specific?
<Eq|laptop> Assid: either samba isn't running, you've got some weird-ass firewalling on the box, or it's misconfigured
<Eq|laptop> what's the output of ps ax | grep smbd
<shadeofgrey> tormod, yeah...  its weird - in both cases it'll how the ubuntu logo fine and show the progress bar fine but by the end all i get is a purple background and a white cjursor
<shadeofgrey> and when i press keys i get a error an then garbage
<tormod> shadeofgrey: did you try without "splash" ?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan-U said he could get me going but it just seems REAL risky at this point
<shadeofgrey> alli want to know is this
<shadeofgrey> i used ubuntu exclusicvely for three years and stopped at the end of the dapper cycle
<shadeofgrey> with a nvidia graphicd card 5300 and a amd64 chip
<tormod> shadeofgrey: you've seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro ?
<shadeofgrey> im only comfortable with asking the dream foundation for money if im SURE i can dualk boot leopard and ubuntu when the time coimes so iu can honor the fact that they spent $12,000 on hardware and softwarefor me by donating my weekends to concerting desperatewindows users to ubuntu with my entire weekends
<shadeofgrey> tormod, yes and i dont trust that instruction set as far as i can throw it
<shadeofgrey> all i want to know is this
<shadeofgrey> if i get themacpro
<shadeofgrey> and i get the quadro 4500 nvidia card
<shadeofgrey> and i get 2 30" dell displays
<shadeofgrey> am i going to be ablke to run leopard and ubuntu on the same machine without serious hacking or not
<shadeofgrey> because if the answeer is no ill buy a dell with badass specs and be done with it
<Eq|laptop> my gut feeling is yes
<shadeofgrey> Eq|laptop, assuming your gut feeling is wrong are you willing to wortk with me to get it going if i cant hasndle it myself?
<Eq|laptop> i can do my best, yeah
<shadeofgrey> Eq|laptop, i owe the ubuntu community a whole lot..  im willing to fight to get it to work
<shadeofgrey> im wiulling to bleed to get it to worrk because there are a lot of poor people that bought machines with vista that i need to save
<Eq|laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<shadeofgrey> but i cant dio that unless im running ubuntu myself
<Eq|laptop> according to that you have to use the alternate install with feisty
<shadeofgrey> does anybody have any question of my convictions here?
<Eq|laptop> i dont see anything that suggests gutsy is any different
<Eq|laptop> alternate is a bit more work, but should go off fine..
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> see its this refit business that scares me
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is it foer?
<Assid> dammit.. it still doesnt work
<Eq|laptop> probably so that grub doesnt need to understand efi
<shadeofgrey> and i say again...  am i going to have to do all this if im running an nvidia board?
<Eq|laptop> but that is conjecture on my part
<shadeofgrey> becausse i dont mind waiting
<Eq|laptop> probably not
<shadeofgrey> in fact id prefer it if the general concensus is im going to have a far easier time with a macpro and Quadro 4500 card
<Eq|laptop> some, yes
<Eq|laptop> all, no.
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> then heres my plan
<Assid> http://pastebin.com/d46cfff2f
<Eq|laptop> tbh they're much of a muchness.. imo nvidia's linux drivers are leagues better than ati's, but they're both a bit crap.
<shadeofgrey> i neeed ridiculous resources to run visya and dictation software
<shadeofgrey> so
<Eq|laptop> Assid: comment out the interfaces line - it should bind to all
<Eq|laptop> with that as it is, it will ONLY bind to eth1
<shadeofgrey> im going to have two 10,000 rpm SATA drives for OS'es.. one for leopard - and then onesplit in half for vista and ubuntu
<Eq|laptop> IF it works at all
<Eq|laptop> that's a malformed line imo
<shadeofgrey> then two 750 7200 rpn sata drives for stoirage
<Eq|laptop> dang
<Assid> doesnt help Eq|laptop
<shadeofgrey> again one for leopard and one for vista and ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> now
<Eq|laptop> anyway - i reckon it should not be overly difficult to get ubuntu going on the mbp, or on any other mac (mac pro or whatever). might take a bit of effort initially, but nothing overly complex.
<Eq|laptop> and that applies regardless of ati or nvidia
<Eq|laptop> or even intel
<shadeofgrey> talk to me about compiz evolution
<shadeofgrey> because i want eye candy god damn it
<shadeofgrey> yeah i know...  im a pushy bastard of a cripple
<Eq|laptop> hehe
<Eq|laptop> fusion's not bad
<Eq|laptop> but it's still buggy as all hell
<Eq|laptop> imo
<TheInfinity> Eq|laptop: you try to get ubuntu on latest MBP? :)
<Eq|laptop> TheInfinity: nope. that would require owning one
<shadeofgrey> but when you can only move one limb under your own power and that limb happens to be a single arm and yo can only type with four fingers on that one hand.....  your coimputer becomes your life
<TheInfinity> oh okay ;)
<Eq|laptop> ya
<TheInfinity> it is no difficulty btw ;)
<shadeofgrey> what?
<shadeofgrey> whats no difficulty?
<Eq|laptop> Assid: you need to vastly strip down your config imo
<TheInfinity> get ubuntu on mbp
<shadeofgrey> with nvidia youmean?
<shadeofgrey> yeah im hopingso
<Eq|laptop> Assid: just pm'd you what i use on my server at home
<Eq|laptop> see what you make of it.
<Eq|laptop> i've gotta run
<TheInfinity> nv drivers. nvidia css drivers are buggy, official statement - wait for next release
<shadeofgrey> TheInfinity, can we speak in private?
<TheInfinity> if you like ;)
<shadeofgrey> id like
<Eq|laptop> bbl folks
<Assid> Eq|laptop: tried using your config (modified for my share) .. and used smbpasswd instead. didnt help
<shadeofgrey> Eq|laptop, if you could run 2 30" screens at the same time would you bother?  or is it a total bitch to get working?
<shadeofgrey> Eq|laptop, send me an email when you have a minute so i have your address -- shadeofgrey@gmail.com
<Eq|laptop> *pops back in briefly*
<Eq|laptop> no, i probably wouldn't bother - because you'd need two gfx cards to do it afaik
<shadeofgrey> nope
<Eq|laptop> shadeofgrey: see pm
<shadeofgrey> quad 4500 has dual dual dvi
<Eq|laptop> ah, ok
<Eq|laptop> in that case i'd consider it, if i had the cash
<Eq|laptop> would need one hell of a desk though! :P
<Eq|laptop> it shouldn't be too difficult to get working
<Eq|laptop> especially with the replacement for xinerama.. forgotten what it's called atm, but it looks rather cunning..
<Eq|laptop> anyway..  bbl, got a laptop to rebuild
<seezer> "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: invalid option -- c" i get for new (>2.6.22-7) generic images while running postinst (update-initramfs). anyone got an explanation for this? using 0.85eubuntu17 (didn't work with .ubuntu16 either)
<seezer> this works fine on my desktop - but on the laptop it refuses to create the ramdisk
<seezer> somehow update-initramfs seems to pass "-c" through to mkinitramfs
<seezer> can't figure out why
<seezer> err.. 0.85eubuntu17 is the version of initramfs-tools..
<tormod> seezer: also when you run update-initramfs manually?
<seezer> tormod: gonna try that in a second
<seezer> inserted a debug line in the postinst script telling me:
<seezer> DEBUG: /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs -c -k 2.6.22-9-generic
<shadeofgrey> hey folks
<seezer> but above it says
<seezer> my $ramdisk           = "/usr/sbin/update-initramfs";  # List of tools to create initial ram fs.
<shadeofgrey> if i can get 7.04 alternate installed on first gen macbookpro cant easyubuntu do alll the hard ati graphics stuff for me?
<SeveredCross> I would stay away from easyubuntu.
<seezer> seems to be overwritten by $1 (      $ramdisk         = "$1"  if /ramdisk\s*=\s*(.+)$/ig;
<seezer> )
<SeveredCross> Getting ATI graphics working is as simple as doing sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<shadeofgrey> okay
<SeveredCross> That's what I did for my Inspiron E1705, and I have 3D acceleration, the works.
<shadeofgrey> then how do i accompliush that via the liveCD
<SeveredCross> How do you mean?
<SeveredCross> Oh right, the LiveCD won't start X.
<SeveredCross> Because VESA's busted.
<shadeofgrey> if i can get the liveCD to boot afterdoing the ati driver shit working ill take the plunge, install bootcamp and takethe risk
<shadeofgrey> mind you its a hugerisk
<SeveredCross> All you need to do is get yourself a valid internet connection, enable multiverse and universe repositories, and install xorg-driver-fglrx
<SeveredCross> ^^
<shadeofgrey> but i ghave superdupert installed
<shadeofgrey> so worse comes to worse
<seezer> tormod: ah ok. replaced $ramdisk with the path to update-initramfs in the system() call - it works fine now.
<shadeofgrey> if i nuke my entire disk i can just replace the entire thing with my latest backup
<SeveredCross> Once you get dropped back to the CLI after X tells you it couldn't start, all you have to do is hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get yourself to a tty
<seezer> gonna search for the reason that it gets overwritten somehow
<SeveredCross> Then work from the CLI to install xorg-driver-fglrx to the Live CD.
<SeveredCross> Then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and you'll get the LiveCD X environment.
<shadeofgrey> SeveredCross, you understand though dont you that im not on a pc im on a first generation macbookpro running an ati x1600 card
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<SeveredCross> It all works the same.
<shadeofgrey> SeveredCross, you still think you can hlp me makeit work?
<SeveredCross> Yes...
<SeveredCross> The process is the same.
<seezer> /etc/kernel-img.conf got a line "ramdisk = /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs
<seezer> "
<seezer> hum.
<shadeofgrey> SeveredCross, okay pm me with the exact steps i need to follow after restarting my mac with the ubuntu CD in
<shadeofgrey> to get the liveCD working
<SeveredCross> I won't PM you but I'll list them for you.
<shadeofgrey> THEN
<shadeofgrey> please pm me
<shadeofgrey> iy'll make my life easier
<SeveredCross> I dislike PM, I'll just tell you here.
<SeveredCross> It's not moving that fast, you can follow.
<shadeofgrey> okay fine
<SeveredCross> Step 1. Boot LiveCD. When you get told that X can't start, answer No to both questions, and let yourself get dropped out to the commandline. Then, hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get to a workable tty.
<SeveredCross> This tty should be logged in as user "ubuntu"
<shadeofgrey> not ctrl-alt-f2?
<shadeofgrey> er
<shadeofgrey> f1
<shadeofgrey> ?
<SeveredCross> No.
<tormod> shadeofgrey: a little warning: you have wired / no-configuration internet connection? Network-manager would need the GUI...
<SeveredCross> Right, I forgot to mention that.
<shadeofgrey> tormod, no i have nothing but wireless
<SeveredCross> Even so, a little iwconfig work is all it takes in most cases.
<SeveredCross> Do you know the SSID of your wireless network and is it security enabled?
<shadeofgrey> yes and yes
<shadeofgrey> and i know the connect passwoed
<SeveredCross> What security? WPA?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<SeveredCross> Shit.
<shadeofgrey> er
<shadeofgrey> no
<SeveredCross> wpa_supplicant is a BITCH.
<shadeofgrey> WAP
<SeveredCross> WEP?
<SeveredCross> WAP is not a wireless security mode, last I checked.
<SeveredCross> WPA and WEP are.
<SeveredCross> WAP is Wireless Access Point
<shadeofgrey> then im WEP
<tormod> shadeofgrey: the alternative is to download the fglrx package (.deb) and install it with dpkg -i
<SeveredCross> You'll need libstdc++5 and something else too.
<tormod> shadeofgrey: I mean download from another computer and transfer with USB stick.
<shadeofgrey> screw it
<shadeofgrey> ill just wait till i have my macpro and my nvidia quadro 4500 card
<SeveredCross> Whatever you want.
<SeveredCross> It's really not that difficult.
<shadeofgrey> but id still like a concensus on how hard it would be to get 2 30" displays working in ubuntu onnce i gt it installed
<shadeofgrey> they offered me 2 and i really wanna say yes
<SeveredCross> No idea how that would work with nVidia.
<SeveredCross> With ATI, it's not superbly difficult, aticonfig can do most of the setup for you.
<shadeofgrey> you've gotta be kidding
<SeveredCross> Why have I got to be kidding?
<shadeofgrey> i thoiught ati driver support inn ubuntu blew rancid ardvark nuts
<SeveredCross> It's really not as bad as everyone claims it is.
<SeveredCross> It could certainly be better, but it's not all that bad
<shadeofgrey> is nvidia support far superior?
<rsk> FAR
<shadeofgrey> okay then.
<shadeofgrey> that does it for me
<shadeofgrey> i wait until i have an nvidia graphics card
<SeveredCross> Meh.
<shadeofgrey> rsk:  on a scale of 1 to 10?
<SeveredCross> That's a lousy-ass attitude.
<Do``> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Bootloader_Manager_0_2_With_Screenshots
<Regel> Does some1 have a working totem? Mine gives me seg fault every time I try to run it. Even the newest stable gives me seg faults
<Regel> It's been like that for a while
<Eq|laptop> shadeofgrey: just came across something.. you don't need refit anymore. grub works fine. (refit /WAS/ the bootloader)
<Arwen> hey cool, the open dialog has a search button now!
<Arwen> Regel, I don't have totem right now, but I'll go fetch it and check
<Arwen> Regel, mine works. Still slow as hell, but it works.
<Regel> It says:(totem:3474): Gtk-WARNING **: Invalid input string a couple of times and then gives me seg fault
<Regel> gdb gives me now useful info either
<Regel> no
<Regel> no useful info
<Regel> oh well, I'll just have to get used to kaffeine then
<Arwen> eh, MPlayer rules
<Regel> MPlayer doesnt support dvb :(
<Regel> as far as I know
<Arwen> it does
<Arwen> never used it for that, but I know it does from discussion in #mplayer
<Regel> rly?
<Regel> I got to check that out
<frank23> hello. I'm trying to find the latest gutsy daily iso to download but I can only find the latest alternate iso. Are there no live cd daily iso?
<Pici> frank23: It should be there, but the daily isos arent nearly as stable as the tribe isos
<frank23> Pici: nm yeah I just found the live
<Pici> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<frank23> Pici: what is the latest tribe?
<Pici> 4.. I think
<Pici> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/
<frank23> Pici: thanks
<whazilla> can i load gutsy and boot gutsy from usb stick ?
<Arwen> same way you do with every other release (and don't ask me how, I don't know)
<whazilla> lol
<whazilla> i just tried with feisty without result hence me asking bout gutsy
<Raubkopierer> Hallo allerseits... ich hab da mal ne Frage ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich dieses Problem mit den Schriftarten in Firefox unter Gutsy lsen kann. Sprich damit dort einige Schriften nicht mehr so fadenscheinig sind. Danke
<Raubkopierer> oh.. sorry...
<pvandewyngaerde> hello. english please , fonts problem ?
<Raubkopierer> yes...
<Raubkopierer> sorry again
<Raubkopierer> I would like to know how to fix this problem with fonts in firefox. There exists ja fix or?
<pvandewyngaerde> Raubkopierer:  do you have compiz ?
<Raubkopierer> yes...
<Raubkopierer> why?
<shirish> Hi all, can somebody tell me what is this  LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nosrednaekim> shirish: thats where a progam goes for its shared libraries...
<nosrednaekim> usually /usr/lib I think
<shirish> nosrednaekim: ok I have a query maybe you can help me with then
<nosrednaekim> go ahead.
<shirish> nosrednaekim: first look at this http://pastebin.ca/663491
<shirish> nosrednaekim: then look at http://www.pastebin.ca/663493
<rsk> howto upgrade to 7.04 to gutsy?
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shirish> nosrednaekim: now can you tell me how to tell that the libraries are there in LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<rsk> is there a wikipage for that?
<nosrednaekim> try "path wx-config"
<nosrednaekim> never mind..
<shirish> nosrednaekim: just a moment, hang on, I have more.
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<shirish> nosrednaekim: this is where the libraries are located http://www.pastebin.ca/663498
<shirish> nosrednaekim: all of them are at /usr/lib as you rightly said.
<crimsun> use /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8
<nosrednaekim> run "type wx-config"... maybe its not in the path...
<crimsun> we ship it differently from upstream based on Debian pedigree.
<shirish> crimsun: wx-config gives stuff
<shirish> crimsun:  type wx-config
<shirish> wx-config is hashed (/usr/bin/wx-config)
<shirish> crimsun: and just giving wx-config runs the binary & we get output like http://www.pastebin.ca/663502
<shirish> crimsun: nosrednaekim: I'm novice at what this LD_LIBRARY_PATH thing is so need your help guys
<shirish> crimsun: nosrednaekim: I do understand its basically telling where the libraries are or something like that
<crimsun> why are you concerned with $LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<crimsun> it has nothing to do with what you intend; you already have /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8
<crimsun> look at the `./configure --help' output for whatever wxWidgets app you're attempting to compile
<crimsun> specifically, you're looking for a --with-wxwidgets option
<crimsun> further, if there's an option that allows you to specify the path to wx-config, you want to pass /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 to it
<crimsun> this is what we do for many wxWidgets apps like vlc
<shirish> crimsun: there is this big ./configure --help thing
<shirish> crimsun: this is for boinc , a distributed computing manager & client
<shirish> crimsun: http://www.pastebin.ca/663510
<crimsun> boinc is in Ubuntu.
<crimsun> perhaps you're looking for the boinc-manager package?
<crimsun> or kboincspy?
<shirish> crimsun: I know I want to try out the newer one , I took the package from svn & compiling it.
<crimsun> then do it the Debian way, which is to generate a proper source package.
<crimsun> start with `apt-get build-dep boinc-manager'
<shirish> crimsun: while configuring it gave me the warning at http://pastebin.ca/663491
<crimsun> there are myriad resources for generating Ubuntu packages; #ubuntu-motu can give you additional pointers for documentation that you should read first.
<shirish> crimsun: I don't think that will work as it has stuff for 2.6 series, the newest boinc needs wxwidgets 2.8  http://pastebin.ca/663491
<crimsun> it does work; you just need to adjust debian/control and debian/rules
<shirish> crimsun: I'm not look at doing packaging at this point in time, this is much a personal thing atm, once I get a bit more command then perhaps I could think about packaging
<crimsun> I'm telling you that the easiest way to do it is to bootstrap up from the existing package
<crimsun> all the hard work has been done for you.  Why bang your forehead against a desk if you don't have to?
<nosrednaekim> cause its fun :)
<shirish> nosrednaekim: no, not for fun, let's say i do run into some bug, if I do the way its said there, then atleast I know I did what was asked & what did not happen.
<shirish> nosrednaekim: also I'm new to all this stuff, it does take time to understand & sink in things.
<shirish> nosrednaekim: crimsun: I know it should be something simple (esp. for you whiz guys) , but if you think it's too much of a hassle, then don't wanna disturb you or something.
<yaustar> Has anyone else had trouble shutting down from 7.10?
<shirish> yaustar: nope
<nosrednaekim> shirish: did you google it yet?
<shirish> nosrednaekim: I did google about LD_LIBRARY_PATH, yes but all the stuff it gives me is beyond my comprehension ability
<yaustar> Currently running on my laptop and it during shutdown it looks like it goes to bash (white text on black) and just stops. I can still type stuff but cannot execute any commands...
<shirish> nosrednaekim: crimsun: thanx for all your help guys, at the very least, I know a bit more than I started today, gotta make coffee & then will be back, i.e. if you guys can bear me ;)
<Cwiiis> there used to be an option when running beryl to switch between nvidia, aiglx and xgl compositing methods (or something like that?) - does anyone know if/where the equivalent option with compiz-fusion is in gutsy? (the nvidia method provided superior performance for me)
<ericvmelo> I have a problem with my sound card. I have tried everything and still no sound... :( Can somebody give me a hand?
<crdlb> Cwiiis, that rendering method option was well...bad
<crdlb> you can use --indirect-rendering or --loose-binding though
<Cwiiis> crdlb: Has the option definitely been removed? Performance is unacceptable for me without it, I get terrible jerking any time CPU usage goes above idle and windows don't move smoothly like before
<crdlb> it was never there
<crdlb> if you have an nvidia card, try --loose-binding
<Cwiiis> I can assure you it was, with beryl...
<Cwiiis> will do
<crdlb> Cwiiis, it never was with compiz
<crdlb> so it wasn't removed, just never added
<Cwiiis> crdlb: mm, I said beryl :)
<Cwiiis> crdlb: I guess that part was never merged back in
<crdlb> nothing was merged into the core
<crdlb> with a few exceptions
<crdlb> the core is compiz
<Cwiiis> righ
<Cwiiis> t
<Cwiiis> hmm, doesn't seem to have made much of a difference :( Back to metacity it is then...
<crdlb> Cwiiis, one thing to check in ccsm, disable "Detect refresh rate" in General Options>Display Settings
<crdlb> and set the refresh rate to your actual refresh rate
<crdlb> the nvidia driver deliberately misreports it
<Cwiiis> crdlb: It's not that kind of slow-down - say I load up aptitude, the mouse cursor actually jerks
<Cwiiis> crdlb: Everything is completely halted until it finishes
<crdlb> nvidia :(
<Cwiiis> crdlb: Used to be fine in beryl, but only using the nvidia method - I'm not that bothered, metacity's a much better window manager anyway... Expose would be nice though :)
<shirish> Cwiiis: what is this expose thing, its a window manager?
<Cwiiis> shirish: The feature on MacOS X/compiz that scales all the windows on a workspace (or all workspaces) to fit onto the screen to allow you to switch to an app
<shirish> Cwiiis: got it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expos%C3%A9_(Mac_OS_X)
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/uy2S6m56.html
<Arwen> arkygeek, any lines above that?
<arkygeek> Arwen: http://rafb.net/p/2ND0CT14.html
<Arwen> try removing korganizer first
<arkygeek> Arwen: that did it
<malnilion> What problems are you having upgrading to Gutsy, pal_?
<Arwen> arkygeek, now try reinstall korganizer
<Arwen> (if you need it)
<arkygeek> sudo dpkg -r korganizer || sudo apt-get -f install
<arkygeek> Arwen: which reinstalled korganizer
<Arwen> ok
<Arwen> (fixing dist-upgrade is fun isn't it?)
<pal_> malnilion when i do the update-manager -d command it gives and error on the Modifying channels part
<arkygeek> Configuration file `/etc/gnome/defaults.list'
<arkygeek> default action you reckon?
<pal_> says: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Arwen> gutsy-commercial isn't up yet
<dick-richardson> is vmware-server in commercial?
<arkygeek> well i think i must be getting close to having this upgrade comlete
<malnilion> Huh, I didn't even know there was a commercial version of Ubuntu
<dick-richardson> malnilion: it's not necessarily a commercial version...just a repo w/commercial apps
<Arwen> it's not commercial Ubuntu
<arkygeek> 72-acpi-pain.sh     lol what the heck is that??  heh
<arooni> can someone please help me get my ethernet card up (t61 laptop, e1000 drivers)... when i load it up with sudo ifconfig eth0 up... i get: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt error: -22 ... any ideas on how to fix?
<malnilion> Oh, I see
<Arwen> it's commercial software
<pal_> malnilion I follow the directions on the page of gusty and it guided me to issue the update-manager -d command.  Is there another way of me upgrading to gusty trib4
<dick-richardson> anyone able to run webmin in gutsy? I'm unable to log into the localhost
<dick-richardson> pal_: you can just change the references in /etc/apt/sources.list to gutsy
<Pici> !webmin | dick-richardson
<ubotu> dick-richardson: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<pal_> thanks dick
<dick-richardson> that sucks :( is that going to be corrected?
<Pici> dick-richardson: Ask the webmin team
<arkygeek> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-386
<arkygeek> ^^ that is what scares me
* Pici sighs again
<malnilion> Why does that scare you?
<pal_> thanks dick for you help
<pal_> brb
<malnilion> You'll have your old kernel still if shit hits the fan, I'm pretty sure.
<pal_> ill try that one
<arkygeek> last time it borked my whole system.  had to live cd chroot and mess about
<Pici> arkygeek: If that scares you, running Gutsy may not be for you.
<arooni> can someone please help me get my ethernet card up (t61 laptop, e1000 drivers)... when i load it up with sudo ifconfig eth0 up... i get: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt error: -22 ... any ideas on how to fix?
<arkygeek> there was a problem with the grub settings
<arooni> i'm so frusterated :9
<arkygeek> had to do with raids, i think
<arkygeek> arooni is it known to work under linux?
<arooni> arkygeek: ya http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29
<arkygeek> bad image index
<arkygeek> i am getting that ^^^ quite a lot
<arkygeek> The generated cache was invalid.
<DanaG> I used to get that error -22, but it didn't actually affect the behavior.
<DanaG> But I've been having my eth0 (e1000) crash under heavy load.
<arkygeek> ok, done
<arkygeek> rebooting.... wish me luck :s
<Jazon> success!
<Jazon> wifi 100%
<Jazon> dual head setup 100%
<Jazon> loving gutsy so far!
<Jazon> porn still there... ;-)
<Jazon> life is all good
<avis> to try out gutsy i change all instances of feisty to gutsy in sources.list and then issue a update-manger -d ?
<jrib> no, the update-manager should do all taht for you:
<jrib> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe4
<Jazon> things look a bit different somehow...
<Jazon> fonts maybe bolder or something?
<avis> hmm it seems based on what another user wrote i changed all feistys to gutsy in sources.list then did a upgrade-manager -d ?  is that going to mess up my system ?
<Jazon> avis: i just did a successful upgrade by doing: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   after changing my sources.list
<Jazon> but listen to those who know... i only know what i did...
<ggilbert> avis: In theory no. In practice it won't unless something is  horribly broken in gutsy at the time. The possibility is always there though, since gutsy is still under development.
<avis> thank you
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> Duuude, people, use aptitude.
<AnRkey> avis, best to wait till tribe 5
<AnRkey> gutsy repos are frozen and being made ready for tribe 5
<avis> could someone copy and paste the url of the "about gutsy" stuff when firefox is loaded from a fresh install
<AnRkey> avis, what do u wanna know about gutsy?
<avis> AnRkey, unfortunatelly i'm in the process of upgrade-manager -d right now.  will it be seamless moving to the changes in tribe 5 ?
<avis> well i just wanted to check out the usual "how to" related stuff for gutsy like when installing a new distribution.  like community written support pages etc
<AnRkey> avis, don't know
<Jazon> how do i verify that i am fully gutsy?
<AnRkey> avis, I have been having problems with my testing machines when doing network installs
<Jazon> uname -r and something??
<AnRkey> mostly "no kernal candidate found" errors
<avis> while it would be upsetting the worst that could be happening would be installing feisty from scratch
<avis> i think i'll burn a gutsy cd just in case
<dsmith> Hmmmm I was updating Gutsy and it crashed
<|muelli|> Where can I actually set my locales? Is /etc/profile probably the best place to do so?
<AnRkey> avis burn a gutsy tribe 4 cd
<AnRkey> that works
<AnRkey> the builds from 15 16 and 18th are giving me loads of problems during installs
<AnRkey> i have stopped testing untill tribe 5
<DanaG> Perhaps 'locales' is dpkg-reconfigure-able.
<avis> i had good luck with update-manager -d it did a successful network install of gutsy
<ggilbert> Is anyone using gutsy with compiz, an nvidia card, and working GL apps?
<Muelli> DanaG: nice suggestion, but It's not what I want. It chooses what locales to use and selects a default one. But I want to set LC_MESSAGES to a different value than, say, LC_TIME. And I don't know how to achieve this yet
<arooni> folks!  i'm installing on the ubuntu alternate 7.04 cd... and its on 'select and install software' and its at 85% "installed br1tty-x11" and has been for a LONG time....
<arooni> is that ok?
<ggilbert> Just wait it out and it should finish eventually
<Muelli> arooni: you might want to check the log on another terminal..
<ggilbert> I know it was slow for me around tha point
<arooni> oh wait here it goes~!
<arooni> 90%  zomg!
<Muelli> or fire up top to see whether a process deos something
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps there's something in /etc/default for locales.
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> I have Kubuntu 7.10 tribe 4. I was hoping KDE 4 would be here.
<ubuntu__> Doesn't seem very diffrent from the 3.5 I had on Fiesty
<TheInfinity> kde4 has extra apt-get sources.
<TheInfinity> kubuntu 7.10 will not include KDE4
<ubuntu__> shucks. ;D
<ubuntu__> I'll hold off until 7.10 is stable before trying out kde 4
<TheInfinity> because KDE4 is released after 7.10 release
<ubuntu__> o, well then ;d
<TheInfinity> you can install kde4 also on ubuntu 7.04
<TheInfinity> but its alpha. that should say everything.
<arooni> folks i'm following: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_%28Feisty_Fawn%29_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100_.28Chipset_GM965.29_.28Solved.29 .... (i followed the pinning process), and when i'm done:  EE Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)   ideas? (7.04)
<ubuntu__> I don't know "dpkg and dependencies" like warned at the top. but I want to install 7.10 kubuntu and submit bugs as i see....
<ubuntu__> are those 2 important? :s
<TheInfinity> you should be familiar with console at all.
<TheInfinity> if you are not its not a good idea to make alphatesting
<TheInfinity> because the devs need information, not just "it does not work"
<ubuntu__> well i know a decent amount of command line
<ubuntu__> like downloading with it and changing directory. bashing stuff and execute ;)
<ubuntu__> well, last 2 are sorta same
<TheInfinity> workin with vi because xorg dies not start for some reason etc ...? ;)
<ubuntu__> ;P tryin to scare me away eh
<TheInfinity> no - if you want to learn this is a great chance.
<ubuntu__> yeap
<ubuntu__> hum, quick question here....
<TheInfinity> there are only too much people who think "ah alpha software - brand new - i install it at my productive system"
<arooni> folks how can i do thsi: I also had to install the latest kernel for Feisty
<TheInfinity> and 1 hour later comes: "linux is crap, does not work"
<ubuntu__> i messed the crap out of my ati drivers on ubuntu, then tried kde and i liked it but it was slow.... running on mesa drivers
<ubuntu__> i noticed it said "if ur cpu is powerful, enable all the effects" in the install
<ubuntu__> and it ran pretty laggy
<ubuntu__> :s is that drivers or a not clean install?
<ubuntu__> gnome ran fine with mesa
<Arwen> mesa drivers as in "vesa"? or as in "ati"?
<ubuntu__> uh, it said mesa and it was ati :z
<Arwen> um, mesa doesn't mean squat.
<ubuntu__> ok, lets see
<ubuntu__> when i did fglrxinfo it said for opengl, mesa 1.5 or somthing
<Arwen> oh, there we go
<ubuntu__> ;)
<Arwen> You don't have GPU accelerated 3d rendering. Instead, you're using CPU emulation.
<ubuntu__> well that explains the kde lag
<Arwen> That's why you can't use any of the 3d effects.
<ubuntu__> i shouldn't expect any lag with an ati x300 and restricted drivers enabled right? :D
<Arwen> An X300 is a really really bad card, lol.
<ubuntu__> pff
<ubuntu__> i've had it for years, still smojkes the old games i still play
<Arwen> Let's see. But if you have accel right, it should still work fast enough. Anyway, your drivers aren't installed right.
<ubuntu__> yea, i messed that and synaptic package manager up when installing NetBeans through it
<ubuntu__> so a reinstall was in order
<ggilbert> Hmmm, are you talking about the compiz desktop effects? Those won't work  well with your X300 and the restricted drivers
<ubuntu__> yea i never tried em
<Arwen> ggilbert, eh? They work on my X300.
<ubuntu__> i just wanted updated drivers for the ati card so cod2 and cs:s wouldn't mess up. (cod2 had transparent walls)
<Arwen> Even heavy effects like blur and rain.
<ubuntu__> then they went kasplat ;)
<ggilbert> Arwen: You're using the fglrx drivers or the stock radeon driver?
<Arwen> both
<ubuntu__> at the same time :O ?
<Arwen> (or have)
<ggilbert> Interesting, last I had checked, ATI still hadn't added the proper extensions to support it. Glad to see that's changed
<ubuntu__> composite or whatever?
<ubuntu__> i didn't know they had that either. thought nvidia was only one
<Arwen> ggilbert, they haven't.
<Arwen> ggilbert, you can use Xgl to emulate the composite extension.
<arooni> hey folks i'm really close to getting intel x3100 video working on my t61!  i get this error when x tries to load: (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device or address) ... what should i do?
<ggilbert> Oh, you're using Xgl
<ubuntu__> :o t61? I'm gettin a T61p soon.
<Arwen> arooni, weird, X3100s aren't AGP.
<ggilbert> I should give that a try. I wonder if suspend will get along with fglrx these days
<Arwen> arooni, what's your xorg.conf look like?
<Arwen> ggilbert, suspend seems to work (to RAM at least)
<arooni> Arwen: kinda hard to paste since i dont have x on that lappy ;(
<Arwen> arooni, heh
<Arwen> oh yeah, anyone know how to use a mouse in a tty console?
<ggilbert> neat. I gave up on FGLRX a while back and have just been looking forward to getting a laptop with  intel graphics. :)
<Arwen> One of my old slackware installs worked that way.
<rsk> Arwen install gpm
<Arwen> ggilbert, fglrx still sucks. the 8.40 one fixes a bunch of long-standing bugs, but it won't work on my system.
<Arwen> rsk, cool. Do I need to configure it at all?
<arooni> folks did i make the right move getting x3100 over nvidia 140m in my t61?
<rsk> Arwen: dont think so
<arooni> im having possible regrets ;p
<ubuntu__> (I'd say the 140m woulda been better)
<Arwen> arooni, well, the x3100 should work well, but I'm not sure what your problem is.
<Arwen> dunno how a 140m compares, I only know the XXXX numbering scheme.
<arooni> damn
<arooni> modprobing it didnt work
<ubuntu__> Quadro 140m == 8600 GS
<ggilbert> arooni, I'm sure it can be made to work reasonably well with some effort. Generally I'd still say ATI and Linux are a bad combo.
<Arwen> arooni, lol, you shoulda taken the 140m
<Arwen> 8600GS mobile? SWEET.
<ggilbert> but that could change
<arooni> Arwen: really?
<ubuntu__> i would think so
<arooni> why
<arooni> is this something i can swap out later
<arooni> if i want
<ubuntu__> well.... it depends on what you want your notebook for
<arooni> business + programming
<arooni> i dont like games
<arooni> but i like beryl
<Arwen> oh, never mind (that card woulda killed your battery time)
<ubuntu__> hum, 140m would still suit you well
<ggilbert> If you don't care much for 3d stuff, then the ATI will work just fine
<ubuntu__> if u like effects, the quadro woulda done that like a pro ;D
<ubuntu__> oh noes
<AnRkey> i have always been an nvidia man
<ubuntu__> i've turned into nvidia dude
<AnRkey> nvidia just works
<ubuntu__> my ati was nothing but trouble
<arooni> Arwen: thats what iw as worreid about
<AnRkey> intel is my second best
<DanaG> My NVIDIA is also lots of trouble.
<DanaG> Got random Xorg freezes?
<DanaG> Got Xorg crashing when running GLX apps under Compiz?
<AnRkey> i have a 4 year old pc at work
<AnRkey> p4 2.4
<AnRkey> gutsy runs compiz-fusion smoooooothyl on it
<DanaG> Got unaccelerated framebuffer with no native-res modes?
<AnRkey> i am sooo impressed
<AnRkey> DanaG, ???
<ggilbert> Nvidia and Intel have both done pretty well with putting out a quality drive and keeping it up to date
<DanaG> Got GPU staying in low-power mode even when running 3D apps sometimes?
<Arwen> well, seeing as the only time your CPU would run compiz is when it's malconfigured, that's not too impressive.
<ubuntu__> :/ i found a bug in gutsy already. the installer has a seperate little window for loading bars. it's probably just temporary. but its weird ;P
<AnRkey> i just wish nvidia would make it's drivers open source
<DanaG> oh, and in Windows, PowerMizer is broken... battery forces me to low-power mode only.  No "balanced" available.
<AnRkey> has ati gone open source on it's drivers yet?
<arooni> hey folks i'm really close to getting intel x3100 video working on my t61!  i get this error when x tries to load: (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such device or address) ... what should i do?
<arooni> ive already tried modprobing it
<Arwen> AnRkey, no, and they haven't fixed them either.
<AnRkey> fixed them?
<AnRkey> don't have an ati so don't know...
<AnRkey> Arwen, whats wrong with them?
<Arwen> let's see..
<Arwen> they're unstable and 30-50% slower than the Windows drivers
<Arwen> the dual-head mode won't let you use different resolutions on each head
<ubuntu__> arooni isn't GART an AGP protection thing?
<Arwen> you can't use XVideo and OpenGL at the same time
<arooni> um oh noes
<arooni> what do i need to do
<Arwen> VSync doesn't eliminate tearing, it only moves it into the corner
<arooni> i'm hearing recomiple kernal
<Arwen> etc etc
<ubuntu__> *fears recompiling kernel*
<ggilbert> No support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.
<Arwen> ggilbert, fglrx?
<ggilbert> yeah
<arooni> any ideas?
<Arwen> ggilbert, fglrx doesn't support that.
<avis> where are the gnome font properties ?
<ggilbert> That's what I said :)
<Arwen> avis, under appearance now
<Arwen> ggilbert, oh, I thought that was a question :-\
<ggilbert> hehe
<ggilbert> Still, there's a chance ATI will get their stuff together. Nvidia's drivers used to be horrid and then they fixed them
<ubuntu__> ATI is going lightning fast too
<ubuntu__> like a few months and a new release
<ubuntu__> brb
<Arwen> awesome, gpm rules
<arooni> how do i mount a flash drive which is /dev/sbd and has only one parittion? (its an ext3 formatted flash drive)
<Arwen> mount /dev/sbd <some empty directory> -t ext3
<Arwen> mount /dev/sbd1 <some empty directory> -t ext3
<Arwen> *
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-11
<DanaG> Hmm, anybody happen to use ATI framebuffer drivers?
<DanaG> I'm curious if my intended move to ATI will let me have native-resolution consoles.
<Hobbsee> [09:36] <Hobbsee> here's an interesting question....
<Hobbsee> [09:36] <Hobbsee> why does the printer on the LAN keep starting up, whenever I turn my machine on, and it logs in?
<Hobbsee> is anyone else getting that?
<DanaG> heh, ext2fsd == bad.
<DanaG> http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=14798
<gigatropolis> hello
<gigatropolis> I need to install subversion 1.5 on ubuntu hardy
<gigatropolis> how can I do this?
<RAOF> gigatropolis: Well, this is the wrong channel for that question (you're after #ubuntu)
<RAOF> gigatropolis: Secondly...
<RAOF> !backports | gigatropolis
<ubottu> gigatropolis: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gigatropolis> #ubuntu asked me to come here because it's an intreped package
<RAOF> Sadly, #ubuntu is wrong :).  But check out the backports documentation; I'm fairly sure there's a svn 1.5 package in there.
<gigatropolis> thsnks RAOF
<Jordan_U> Can someone help me work around bug #254840 and get my touchpad working again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254840 in xorg-server "[intrepid] mouse and keyboard stop working under gdm and gnome" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254840
<RAOF> Jordan_U: IgnoreEmptyInput?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Not sure what you mean
<RAOF> Jordan_U: That's the bug you want to work around by adding IgnoreEmptyInput to your ServerFlags section in xorg.conf, right?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: I guess I'll try that :)
<RAOF> man xorg.conf will give you specifics.
<RAOF> Do your mouse/keyboard work _anywhere_ in X?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: My keyboard works but not my touchpad
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Before the update that initially caused this bug both worked, then neither worked, now after one update that was supposed to solve this issue my keyboard works but touchpad still does not
<RAOF> Hm.  Do you have xserver-xorg-input-evdev installed?
<Jordan_U> RAOF: Yes
<wishie> is KDE 3.5.x still going to be an option in Intepid when it comes out ? For the people that dont want to move to KDE 4.x yet ?
<DanaG> Argh, my screen is randomly changing color.
<RAOF> Wicked.
 * RAOF blames Canada
<DanaG> And now I have a random triangle sitting in the upper left corner of my screen.
<DanaG> Wow... that's just plain odd.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> ... and it only appears while my mouse is an arrow.
<DanaG> ... a black arrow.
<DanaG> My cursor theme is white, not black.
<DanaG> =O
<DanaG> Git compiz is just plain screwy.
<DanaG> If only Ubuntu would include Atlantis2.... I wouldn't NEED git.
<RAOF> That doesn't build against the recent git snapshot we package?
<Gumby> hrm, I am trying to build and install mythtv packages and they are failing.  I was told to put -X in mythtv-common.postinst after #! and then install to see errors.  I did the following, is this correct  #!/bin/sh -e -X
<Gumby> I should clarify, I did successfully build the packages, I only get errors on install
<DanaG> Oh, I should try that some time.  Silly me.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Is staticswitcher packaged?
<DanaG> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<DanaG> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<crdlb> yay, metacity
<DanaG> Heh, I double-clicked my manual compiz launcher (that passes the right args)... and X crashed.
<DanaG> I have this in my startup: compiz --(args here) || compiz --(args here) || metacity --replace
<DanaG> so it tries to launch twice.
<DanaG> I wish OpenOffice wouldn't spam tooltip popups upon scrolling.
<crdlb> does it at least make one and reuse it?
<DanaG> When combined with my menus effect (vacuum), it is distracting.
<crdlb> like webkit-gtk does
<DanaG> Nope, it closes and re-opens it.
<crdlb> fail
<DanaG> And speaking of vacuum: http://apple2pc.blogspot.com/2008/02/hidden-minimize-effect-tweak-series.html
<DanaG> Alternate minimize effect in OS X: "Suck"
<DanaG> Oh yeah, anybody know how to override nvidia's edid detection so non-EDID monitors show up as 1024x768 rather than 800x600?
<DanaG> The projectors at my school have the DDC pin entirely missing, so I have to boot Windows to use them at anything above 800x600.
<RAOF> nvidia-xconfig --advanced-help
<RAOF> There's an "ignore EDID" thingy in there.
<DanaG> I don't want to entirely override it, though -- that'd make it hard to connect an EDID monitor.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what does the "Shadows" plugin do?
<RAOF> No idea.
<DanaG> For me, it did exactly nothing.
<DanaG> ... and bicubic applies a blur across the whole screen, as if it's the final step in rendering.
<DanaG> (though below Benchmark thingy.)
<DanaG> Aah, actually, it's the last on-desktop rendering effect.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, have you seen the new HP Touchsmart thingy?
<DanaG> I've checked out Device Manager on one in a store, and it seems the touchscreen appears as several USB HID devices.
<DanaG> I couldn't tell which were the touchscreen.... but when you see one mouse and one keyboard, an MCE remote (2 or 3 HID devices), and perhaps about 10 total, you can still figure it out.
<DanaG> Wow, Flash 10 is now visually flashing and glitching all over the place.
<DanaG> .. either that, or these videos just suck.
<DanaG> http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/
 * DanaG wonders about MPX and Intrepid.
<pwnguin> i dont think so
<pwnguin> phoronix is editorializing that xorg is falling apart
<RAOF> In what way?
<pwnguin> releases falling back
<pwnguin> features getting dropped
<pwnguin> certainly, input hotplug has been a looooong time in coming
<RAOF> And is currently breaking our X :)
<DanaG> NVIDIA 71 is broken due to ABI change.  :(
<DanaG> And nv is slow as molasses.
<pwnguin> well, my wireless is broked currently =/
<RAOF> nouveau is faster than molasses, or should be.
<pwnguin> what's left holding nouveau from ubuntu?
<RAOF> A libdrm snapshot.
<pwnguin> what's the deal with libdrm
<RAOF> I'm _still_ not going to replace the bottom of the free 3d stack with a snapshot :)
<pwnguin> its been like this for quite some time
<RAOF> libdrm is somewhat crazy at the moment, with the TTM vs GEM vs kernel mode-setting fun.
<RAOF> It has, yes.
<pwnguin> do they even have a plan to resolve the problem?
<pwnguin> it's a bit frustrating; i mean, is there any question that nouveau is better than nv currently
<pwnguin> ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, will kernel mode-setting give native-resolution framebuffer?
<RAOF> Yes.
<DanaG> At least with open-source FB drivers.
<DanaG> nvidiafb clashes with nvidia binary.
<RAOF> pwnguin: There isn't really much question that nouveau is better than nv on < nv5x.
<DanaG> does radeonfb clash with flgrx?  Does it clash with radeon / radeonhd?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the nvidia 71 box I have is a laptop with a GeForce 420 Go (GeForce 2 renamed to GeForce 4, but somehow deserves GeForce4 drivers).
<DanaG> My current GeForce Go 7600 laptop doesn't have any native-res FB modes.  :(
<Jordan_U> I can't get madwifi to work, "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives "FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.", can anyone load that module?
<Jordan_U> Judging by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/254034/ there seems to be a possibility that running "sudo lrm-manager" will solve my madwifi issue but I am having trouble finding documentation for this command, can anyone give any input?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254034 in linux-restricted-modules "Tries to create 'volatile' directory on read-only filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> Well, I did it, hopefully it wasn't a terrible thing to do ( and with luck it'll get my wireless to work :)
<Jordan_U_> SUCESS!!!
<jblack> So, I'm having a odd problme with dualheading. This started on hardy (which I'm no longer on). Last week, my second monitor started to blink every time I start a new window. The problem exists under Intrepid as well.
<RAOF> jblack: There's at least one existing bug on Launchpad, filed against xorg-server, I believe.
<jblack> start up a new gnome-terminal, and the 22" lcd blanks for about 3/4 of a second.
<RAOF> It seems that various things trigger load-detect, which makes things blink.
<jblack> That gives me something to chase down. Thanks for the hint. =)
<jblack> I think this is it right here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/245383 , though I'm not using the nv driver.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245383 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Screen flickers when loading applications" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> jblack: I'm pretty sure there's one on xorg-server; it seems common to all drivers, and is likely to be something to do with xrandr support.
<datawhore> lol
<jblack> That may be. Things go pretty.... wild when I turn the external lcd monitor on/off with xrandr.
<jblack> For lack of a better phrase, I'd call it resizing stuttering/epilepsy. =)
<jblack> I'll look for a better bug under xorg-server or xrander to file under
<jblack> pardon the spelling
<oupamster> my upgrade finished with this message; "the networkmanager applet couldn't find some required resources." what does it mean? (8.10 alpha3)
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<vincent_> Hi everybody. Can someone give me a link where it is explained ("officialy") how to upgrade to Kubuntu Intrepid ?
<vega--> vincent_: well, intrepid is not official yet..
<vincent_> Yes, I know.
<vega--> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network%20upgrade%20for%20Kubuntu%20desktops%20(recommended)
<vega--> that's probably the latest..
<vincent_> I have already tried that, but it doesn't work.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, that would only work if Intrepid were out "for real"
<vincent_> I remember in one previous version that we had to add a line in the source.lst file, but I can't find anything about Intrepid.
<vincent_> Yes, I know.
<vega--> use update-manager -c -d ?
<vincent_> Already tried.
<vega--> that worked for me, although not using kubuntu
<vincent_> It works in Ubuntu but not in Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> I think I used
<vega--> tough luck :)
<JontheEchidna> do-release-upgrade -d
<vincent_> I like trying develoment versions and I was feeling like trying the upgrade process.
<JontheEchidna> and I did something
<JontheEchidna> to specify I wanted a desktop upgrade
<vincent_> Nevermind, that won't be for today. Thank you everyone. Have a good day. Bye.
<ikonia> .kast ujibua
<ikonia> oops
<Hew> Is the original "Human" theme meant to be broken on current Intrepid?
<Hew> can someone at least confirm that Human is broken (or working fine) for them on Intrepid?
<Hew> just to rule out it's not something weird with only my system
<gnomefreak> Hew: dark?
<gnomefreak> Hew: if its a dark theme by default its a version of human but not human (cant recall name of it atm) too much going on today
<Hew> gnomefreak: the original "Human" theme pops up an error when selecting it in appearance
<gnomefreak> Hew: ah no i havent seen that but file a bug on it
<Hew> gnomefreak: "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Human' is not installed.
<Hew> gnomefreak: well I just wanted to check here first as it may be intentional; I believe there's a move to Human-Murrine instead
<gnomefreak> Hew: make sure its installed first
<Hew> gnomefreak: Are you running Intrepid? Can you check your appearance preferences dialog?
<Hew> gnomefreak: yes, human-theme is indeed installed, and the other human themes are working great
<gnomefreak> Hew: i am but i cant i have too much going on atm
<Hew> gnomefreak: no worries if you can't, but it just involves looking at appearance preferences and seeing if the "Human" titlebar is blue or orange/brown
<gnomefreak> Hew: i have 3 packages building atm and memory is getting very low inturn slowing pc down way too much
<gnomefreak> i cant run GUI when building packages
<Hew> gnomefreak: no worries
<Hew> anyone else running Intrepid?
<afflux> Hew: me. what exactly are testing?
<Hew> afflux: system -> preferences -> appearance. Look at (or click on) the "Human" theme. Does it have a blue titlebar, and produce an error if clicked?
<afflux> Hew: no, looks as intended.
<afflux> well, I've to admit that I'm not on the latest updates
<Hew> afflux: Interesting, thanks for testing. I'll look into it further.
<Hew> afflux: no worries, it's been like that for me as long as I can remember
<Hew> afflux: well, do you have human-theme 0.22?
<afflux> ah okay
<afflux> yes
<Hew> ok cool, thanks again
<afflux> you're welcome
<afflux> let me now if I can be of any help
<tech404> has util-linux for intrepid been moved over to volid? I saw it was slated in the change logs for the package but I wasn't sure if it had been implemented.
<DanaG> Heh: "  (as an aside, distros need to help push drivers and patches upstream, not stuff random bits into the kernel and hope everything is kittens and roses and puppy dogs tails and bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens)"
<DanaG> http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/
<IdleOne> "thos are just some of DanaG's favorite things!"
<IdleOne> s/thos/those
<DanaG> huh?
<DanaG> Oh.
<nemo> heh. "total system failure"
<nemo> alarmists :-p
<AnAnt> Hello, I tried to add a GPRS connection using network manager, but I don't find an entry to mention the device to be used for GPRS
<AnAnt> (ie /dev/tty0 or /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/rfcomm0)
<AnAnt> how to do that ?
<Trewas> I think it is supposed to autodetect (with the help of hal)
<Trewas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G there's a list what is known working or not working
<AnAnt> what if it's bluetooth ?
<AnAnt> I want to connect using /dev/rfcomm0
<Trewas> dunno... maybe the idea is that some other program is used to pair the phone and then network manager should pick it up
<AnAnt> ah, it won't be supported until 0.7.1 or 0.7.5 of network-manager ! http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/category/networkmanager/
<AnAnt> can't one add modem dialup connections in network-manager ?
<DanaG> My bluetooth phone has TWO bluetooth serial devices.
<DanaG> One is DUN (dial-up networking), for modem; the other is BT DIAG.
<cypherdelic> When 2.6.27 will be released until 14th October, will it be in Intrepid Ibex then???
<iiinc> Hello, noticed that drbd8-utils is in, but there's not drdb8-source package for modules-assistant
<iiinc> how can I get it added?
<iiinc> can't use drbd without the kernel module, so am stuck with drdb7 for now
<cypherdelic>  Your current Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 64Bit Bevelopement is broke, the actualisation of libavcodev51 from Version 3:0.svn20080206-11ubuntu1 to 3:0.svn20080206-11ubuntu1-medibuntu1 requires some dirty removement of other packages due to dependecy incompatibilities.
<cypherdelic>  i.e. gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<cypherdelic>  or libavcodec1d and libavformat1d
<cypherdelic> The Repo of Medibuntu is meant as broke, forgot that. #edibuntu say it is a general problem in ubuntu intrepid ibex, so thats why i post it here, i think it is about liblame0 replaced by libmp3lame0
<cypherdelic> #+m
<cypherdelic> any known issues about the replacement of liblame0 by libmp3lame0
<dawid> hi vould anyone give me program that i can make programs very easy ??
<dawid> hi could anyone give me program that i can make programs very easy ??
<joaopinto> dawid, the support channel is #ubuntu
<dawid> OMG This channel is for development??
<Kopfgeldjaeger> This channel is for the development release of Ubuntu...
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/257043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257043 in medibuntu "Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 64Bit: libavcodec51 dependency issue" [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> dawid:  you want to make programs very easy type in notepad <html><head><tittle>Hello World</title></head><body>I said hello to my world</body></html> and save it as helloworld.html, so theres your easy kind of program
<cypherdelic> ;)
<cypherdelic> refer to your programmin language if you want a easy programm in a different language
<cypherdelic> this is not general developement
<cypherdelic> this is ubuntu intrepid ibex developement ;)
<askand> Is it true that x.org 7.4 has lost DRI2 support?
<dawid> i want to make a normal program for example web browser
<Jordan_U> It's amazing how much time is saved at boot by starting networking asynchronously
<pen> is it worth testing in alpha 3 stage?
<Assid> heya
<td123> how is the current alpha? still very buggy / unbearable? since I tried alpha 1, then I tried the daily builds a long time ago since alpha 2 was delayed, and then it was very buggy
<jacob> td123: it works; i use it on a daily basis, but be sure to have a fallback if something breaks.
<johninlex> hello all
<johninlex> last night I incourd a major problem, I had lost all panels
<johninlex> has anyone else had this problem???
<johninlex> I am using 8.10 alpha 3
<johninlex> something seamonkey
<Jordan_U> johninlex: What happens when you run "gnome-panel" ?
<tanath> i had disabled tracker, but now it keeps starting. how can i stop it?
<johninlex> nothing it told me that it wasn't there
<johninlex> how I got it back was sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<johninlex> Jordan_U I removed evoluation email cleint in which return remove the panels
<johninlex> has anyone reported any problems Like this???
<tanath> "Start search & indexing automatically" is turned off...
<tanath> it's disabled in Sessions
<tanath> but it keeps starting
<tanath> forget it. i uninstalled it
<johninlex> Jordan_U here was aforum that I used to fix my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878748&highlight=I+have+no+panels
<johninlex> if this is any help to you all great dev.
<Martiini> I just installed ..  ubuntu daily intrepid-desktop-i386.iso  ... and I get kernel panic  .. wont boot .. and no idea how to fix it
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-12
<lunch> where's tacplus, it's not in the repository? why did they take it off?
<pwnguin> was it ever?
<pwnguin> lunch: it's been removed from debian too
<pwnguin> probably orphaned
<pwnguin> lunch: plus, there's a report that it doesn't even instal
<pwnguin> l
<lunch> i installed it on the last distro of ubuntu. after i upgrade, it's not in the repos
<lunch> sometime, software drives me nuts, what WAS working no longer work. they fixed something but introduce new problems. that goes for microsoft and linux
<bazhang> !info tac-plus
<pwnguin> simply put, nobody was paying attention to it
<ubottu> Package tac-plus does not exist in intrepid
<pwnguin> !info tac-plus gutsy
<ubottu> tac-plus (source: tac-plus): TACACS+ authentication daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:4.0.4.alpha-14 (gutsy), package size 102 kB, installed size 316 kB
<lunch> yup, that was the one i installed when i had gusty
<pwnguin> im guessing tac-plus was broke in debian, and the maintainer didn't respond to a bug report
<pwnguin> and after so many days
<pwnguin> it was "orphaned"
<pwnguin> and now it sits, waiting for someone to take up the cause
<pwnguin> if you're willing to be that guy, ask in #ubuntu-motu for steps to take
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tac-plus/+bugs
<pwnguin> because clearly it affected you more than anyone else thus far =/
<lunch> thank you :)
<johninlex> Guys I just got the update just a few min. ago and went back to see if there was anymore and there was as it was downloading the packages I got an error.       E: the package cache file is corrupted        E:_cache=>open()failed, plaese report
<johninlex> anyone around???
<johninlex> Gumby are you a dev of 8.10???
<DanaG> !find guidance hardy
<ubottu> Found: guidance-backends, kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager
<DanaG> "guidance-backends: /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py" is just plain evil...
<DanaG> If you have a laptop with switchable GPUs, say goodbye to xorg.conf.
<DanaG> It just gets mysteriously WIPED OUT, without notice.
<DanaG> BOOM!  Gone!
<DanaG> Sorry about that, but I had to deal with that on a friend's laptop today.
<scyrma> DanaG: I've got a desktop with two video cards .. could that explain why my xorg.conf got wiped out some time ago?
<DanaG> scyrma:  That might.
<DanaG> I had to dpkg-divert it.
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-divert --add --local --rename /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<DanaG> Adding `local diversion of /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py to /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py.distrib'
<DanaG> I'm going to file a bug on that, one of these days.
<hubuntu> ok.. I have the most annoying bug ever... my pointer keys are not working (thank God the space bar is no longer super...)
<hubuntu> so is anyone having this issue?
<hubuntu> no pointer keys, no home/end/pg up/pg dn
<hubuntu> no Del
<gnomefreak> hubuntu: they work here just fine
<hubuntu> help.. please
<gnomefreak> hubuntu: most likely its your set up
<hubuntu> I think it may have something to do with the x configuration I have
<gnomefreak> hubuntu: i would say yes
<hubuntu> before things worked fine under X but not on the terminal, with the update yesterday things have changed...
<gnomefreak> but you should beable to use keybord from menu to see if you can tweak it
<hubuntu> from within gnome you mean?
<gnomefreak> X wasnt updated in a few days
<gnomefreak> hubuntu: yes
<gnomefreak> gnome and mono updates the past few days
<hubuntu> COuld it have been the day before that?
<hubuntu> I had a BIG update
<gnomefreak> hubuntu: that depends how often you update but i havent seen X updates since thursday of last week
<hubuntu> brb gonna check the keyboard settingsd
 * gnomefreak gone for a while
<hubuntu> yes, last week I got the space bar as super, so gnome-do wouyld pop up in every keystroke after a word...
<Hobbsee> input hotplug stuff, i wonder.  i thought there was a bug about that somewhere.
<lamalex> haha
<hubuntu> things are better now, but still... no ened/home or pointer keys is very annoying (specially the up key which acts as Prt Scr, imagine the ammount of propossed screenshots...)
<hubuntu> I'm testing the layout in the keyboard setting and indeed it seems to be VERY wrong...
<hubuntu> anby ideas on how to fix this (or report it, for that matter...)
<hubuntu> Hobbsee, is that X related? BEcause if it is I copuld tweak the x config file
<Hobbsee> yes
<hubuntu> ok.. I'll give it a try. Thanks
<pen> anyone using flash 10 beta 2?
<pen> the one included in intrepid repo?
<pen> why is it slower and buggier than flash 10 beta 1
<ForgeAus> is there going to be a way in Kubuntu to keep kde3.5.9 as default? if kde4.x is going to be /kde (rather than /kde4)
<JontheEchidna> In Intrepid there will be no way to have a KDE3 desktop
<ForgeAus> that sux :(
<Hobbsee> hmm.  my volume keys don't work anymore.
<ForgeAus> sounds like I can't go intrepid :(... I wanna keep my kde3
<ForgeAus> not that I mind having the option of KDE4 I just don't want it to be the default...
<hubuntu> doesn't Kubuntu Hardy with KDE 3.x 3 years support?
<Blaze_Boy> what are the main upgrades  in the next ubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> I think so
<ForgeAus> LTS
<ForgeAus> replaced Dapper since Dappers essentialyl expired
<ForgeAus> yeah whats kewl and new in Intrepid?
<Blaze_Boy> yeah any one will respond ?
<philipp>  Hi, I'm using intrepid. How may I complie the tc1100-wmi.ko-kernel-module from source and insmod it into the 2.6.26-5-generic kernel without getting a invalid module format?
<ForgeAus> aside from kde4.1 if you using kubuntu
<philipp> I installed the 2.6.26-source via apt-get, made an make oldconfig, switched the tc1100-wmi module via make menuconfig from < > to <M> and then typed make drivers/misc/tc1100-wmi.ko
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<Blaze_Boy> what are the main upgrades  in the next ubuntu ?
<Blaze_Boy> what's new in ubuntu intepid ibex?
<ForgeAus> blaze, maybe it says in here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex ??
<ForgeAus> actually not much there looking at it
<Blaze_Boy> i saw it , it's nothing
<ForgeAus> release schedules but nothing about whats different
<Blaze_Boy> ok, no one know , isn't here any one from the programmers to ask?
<Trewas> Blaze_Boy: there's list of approved blueprints in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid and in addition to that there will be of course the normal upgrades (kenrel, gnome, etc. and what that brings)
<Blaze_Boy> thanx trewas
<Blaze_Boy> i'll check that
<DanaG> hubuntu: still having broken pointer keys?
<DanaG> Set keyboard layout in Gnome to "Generic->Evdev Managed Keyboard"
<hubuntu> have tweaked the x org file, but have not restarted x yet
<DanaG> For some reason, it's not longer using xorg.conf settings for keyboard; instead, it's using evdev.
<DanaG> ... and evdev does things... way differently (I'm not sure how), and thus uses a different layout setting.
<hubuntu> ok, should it work right after the change or after restarting gnome?
<DanaG> Should work immediately.
<hubuntu> it work partially
<hubuntu> but the up key still acts as PrtScr
<DanaG> Odd.
<hubuntu> everything else works...
<hubuntu> besides the up key
<hubuntu> BUt hey, thanks... It's good to have the left, right and down arrow back :)
<hubuntu> I'm going to restart X and see what ahåppens
<hubuntu> brb
<hubuntu> DanaG, it works :)
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> I wish they'd put that in the channel topic... and perhaps have update-manager suggest it (or do it automatically).
<hubuntu> So I made 2 changes: 1. Removed the XkbVariant line from xorg.conf and did the Edev Man Keyb trick you gave me
<hubuntu> is this common in Intrepid?
<DanaG> I think so.
<hubuntu> I saw that the XkbVariant was not present in previous versions of the xorg file, so I just trashed it and it seemed to have fixed the issue
<DanaG> They must've changed it so that the default keyboard uses evdev, by adding a new HAL FDI file.
<hubuntu> well thanks peps :)
<hubuntu> thanks so much DanaG for helping me out here
<hubuntu> I love this community
<hubuntu> :)
<hubuntu> ok.. gotta go back to real life
<hubuntu> peace
<Finnish> Hmm, update has downloaded 2.6.26.5-kernel a few times, but after reboot it still says its 2.6.26.4-kernel?
<DanaG> heh: "  * Revert "meta: merge the mess of single-lib packages back into one large one." - That way lies madness and pain."
<s0u][ight> when is alfa 4 going to be relaise
<s0u][ight> d
<s0u][ight> eased
<cypherdelic> Hello Everyone in every channel, im sry for amsg but im having this problem for weeks and it seems not to be an ubuntu related bug, so i try if anyone could help me this way. Everytime that I switch Viewports, a configuration window of cairo-dock with the title < Maintenance Mode > appears. I can't access the cairo-dock unitl i close that window. Xkill of that window forces whole cairo-dock to be closed, but when i restart it, i have t
<cypherdelic> he same "bug" again, so theres no way for me to work with cairo-dock in a proper way. I have a VNC-Server installed and willing to let you watch my stuff. And can help me find the problem. Please message me. Thanks
<cypherdelic> so noone of #cairo-dock,#ubuntu,#compiz-fusion,#ubuntu+1 has a soloution or an idea, why the configuration-window of cairo-dock titled < Maintenance Mode > pops up on every viewportswitch blocking cairo-dock mouse-access????
 * ForgeAus shrugs, I odn't do much gnome
<JontheEchidna> You might try asking in #ubuntu since this channel is for Intrepid stuff
<s0u][ight> JontheEchidna: look at the channel list he allready did
<bazhang> cypherdelic, this is running ibex right?
<JontheEchidna> s0u][ight: oh you're right, my bad
<cypherdelic> yup
<bazhang> cypherdelic, you have seen the /topic ? the part about 'total system failure' ?
<cypherdelic> ehm i dont know how this should be related to my problem
<bazhang> cypherdelic, as the final release is some two months away there may be one or two bugs yet.
<s0u][ight> cypherdelic: Only developers comfortable with recovering system from total system failure should use it.
<cypherdelic> s0u][ight: i read that in the topic again, and, what now, im able to read, what do you MEAN
<cypherdelic> i didnt ask for any recovery system or related to that
<cypherdelic> i have no total system failure
<s0u][ight> well why did you upgrade to intrepid
<cypherdelic> i have no time for this kind of smalltalk: for my favour, ok?
<s0u][ight> you should be able to deal with these kind of bugs when using alpha software
<bazhang> cypherdelic, you seem to be pasting this message in many many channels.
<cypherdelic> not anymore
<cypherdelic> worked i have new suggestions, can i proceed?
<bazhang> including many that should not be so pasted in.
<alex-weej> ayne else finding that Compiz
<alex-weej> ...
<alex-weej> anyone else finding that Compiz fails to start on login?
<alex-weej> metacity always ends up being the WM
<alex-weej> and then i have to go to Appearance preferences and choose "Normal"
<cypherdelic> alex-weej: graphic card?
<alex-weej> nvidia 177
<cypherdelic> is it installed
<alex-weej> ...
<cypherdelic> and selected in hardware dingsda
<alex-weej> yes.
<cypherdelic> dont know the english term :D
<alex-weej> never mind.
<cypherdelic> hm
<s0u][ight> restricted software
<alex-weej> compiz works *fine*
<alex-weej> i just have to enable it myself everytime i log in
<cypherdelic> alex-weej: $ glxinfo | grep direct
<alex-weej> cypherdelic: you're not helping
<cypherdelic> is it yes?
<cypherdelic> oh ok
<alex-weej> i don't mean to be rude
<cypherdelic> alex-weej: i did created an autostart launcher for fuion-icon
<cypherdelic> and selected compiz in there, so no idea about that stupid ubuntu appearece stuff, i dont use that
<cypherdelic> Does "System > Shutdown > * Anything" works for you. For me it doesn't. I have to logoff and shutdown via GDM. Can anyone proof it please?
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: it will be fixed in alpha 5
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: been a bug on it since a2
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: ok thanks for that and i have a second one
<cypherdelic> gnomefreak: about system audio propierties, all the system bell stuff is greyed out, will that be fixed later too, cause i noticed this stuff is new
<gnomefreak> cypherdelic: not sure check LP for a bug on it
<cypherdelic> lp?
<cypherdelic> ok got it
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cypherdelic> yes yes sorry
<gnomefreak> ok gone
<cypherdelic> i assume the ibex to be more intrepid than any other release if the developement keeps on at such a successs
<cypherdelic> thumbes up, my current alpha runs wuite well
<cypherdelic> im just with a kind of cheap high-class oem-pc
<cypherdelic> really an impression, the kernel and new nvidia is good either, im with geforce 7 onboard cashing 512mb from 4GB RAM
<cypherdelic> ;)
<ctp> hi folks. would you recommend intrepid for daily use meantime? i wanna use kde 4.1 so i have to choose between hardy+kde4.1 packages vs intrepid
<crdlb> ctp: if you have to ask, wait for the beta :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-13
<Milky> i am using ubuntu intrepid alpha 3 with compiz.  i can enable compiz fine, but all i can get is the 'normal' effects.  if i change the effects level to 'extra' or if i try to change the settings using ccsm, my changes take no effect at all.  I know that intrepid is still in alpha so this problem might go away eventually, but i have never had the problem before in hardy and i am just wondering if anyone has ever had this problem
<Milky> also, i did not originally have this problem with alpha 2
<Fallenou> hi
<Fallenou> i just upgraded form Hardy Heron to Intrepid and now my keymap is messed up , what's wrong ?
<Fallenou> when i press "alt gr" it does "Enter", my up key takes a screenshot and so on
<Fallenou> is that bug well known ?
<pwnguin> is there a doc on the keymap?
<shellback> hi all
<emma> Does anyone know when we might get ext4 ?
<pwnguin> right after you build it
<pwnguin> judging from my communication with the kernel team
<emma> Okies let me get crackin
<pwnguin> to be fair, it's really not considered stable by the author
<emma> I see.
<emma> It just seems interesting.
<emma> I heard it will have time stamping to the nano second.
<pwnguin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-August/002829.html
<crdlb> 'interesting' is not an adjective you want describing your filesystem
<pwnguin> sure it is
<cycom> how do I hold a package back when I upgrade to intrepid?
<crdlb> it should be interesting back when it was new
<cycom> I don't want it to upgrade Xorg because FGLRX doesn't work with the new Xorg.
<crdlb> by the time you start using it, it should be boring and reliable
<emma> are file systems made with the physical properties of the hardware in mind, or is the hardware made with file systems in mind?
<pwnguin> crdlb: i find faster benchmarking interesting ;)
<pwnguin> emma: probably both
<pwnguin> but i know of several examples where filesystems are designed for the hardware
<crdlb> I find data integrity useful :>
<pwnguin> crdlb: sure, but theres no reason to stamp out passing interest in core components
<emma> If it were not for bad data integrity we would all still be fish.
<pwnguin> "thou shallt not use ubuntu 'dangerously'"
<pwnguin> is dangerous
<DanaG> ARgh, stupid broken gnome-session.
<DanaG> And I am royally pissed off at nvidia now.
<DanaG> Try this: start gdm, log in, switch to TTY immediately...... X will crash.
<DanaG> And then it will steal focus when it relaunches.
<DanaG> And then when you switch back to TTY, they're all permanently blank!
<DanaG> Heh, apport sent me to this URL:
<DanaG> [xpconnect wrapped nsISupports]
<DanaG> That's the URL firefox tried to open, at least.
<crimsun> DanaG: I presume you're referring to an 8.10-specific issue (WRT X.Org crashing), because I can't reproduce it in 8.04
<DanaG> I think I've also had that in Hardy.
<DanaG> Perhaps my tweaked xorg.conf is causing it.
<DanaG> ... or some compiz-fusion plugin.
<DanaG> The crashing isn't the biggest issue for me; the biggest one is the killing of the consoles.
<scorch__> an1 upgraded to 8.10 yet?
<bazhang> scorch__, have you read the topic? not advisable unless you are willing to deal with possible 'total system failure'
<IdleOne> scorch__, I have but I don't advise unless you are ok with total system failure
<DanaG> what the heck?  I try to follow an apport link, and Firefox opens this:
<DanaG> [xpconnect wrapped nsISupports]
<DanaG> That's the actual URL it tries to load!
<DanaG> ... so, now I can't report bugs on anything through apport!
<DanaG> Grr, broken console.
<DanaG> Great, now one of my folders consistently crashes QuodLibet.
<DanaG> ... and I can't file an automated bug report, because "[xpconnect wrapped nsISupports]" (the actual, verbatim URL that shows up in the Firefox address bar) is totally broken.
<DanaG> aararararrargh.
<DanaG> Heh, another funny thing: new windows start out showing random bits of my corrupt consoles.
<DanaG> Odd, downgrading gnome-session fixed quodlibet, too.
<scorch__> what is the new install doing
<scorch__> to be a total system failure
<DanaG> Well, for me... the current repo version of gnome-session is broken, for some reason.
<scorch__> repo?
<DanaG> repository.
<DanaG> i.e. the current packaged version.
<scorch__> ah tru
<scorch__> wierd,l;.. i am upgradeing now
<scorch__> well see what happens i guess
<cypherdelic> So my medibuntu bug with libmp3lame0 arrived ubuntu, avidemux is broken, can anyone agree???
<RAOF> cypherdelic: EPARSE.  What is it that you're actually saying?
<cypherdelic> my current updates include avidemux
<cypherdelic> that is not posssible because of libmp3lame0 not installable
<cypherdelic> as weill as libaccodec51 from medibuntu
<RAOF> Well, that'd be a problem with medibuntu, which isn't an official Ubuntu repository, which means you need to take it up with them.
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/257043
<cypherdelic> noo dude it is libmp3lame0 from ubuntu
<cypherdelic> is it not clear for you?
<cypherdelic> than search for the package
<cypherdelic> and try to install
<cypherdelic> libmp3lame
<cypherdelic> and please tell me if it works for you?
<Hobbsee> cypherdelic: works here.
<RAOF> libmp3lame0 is totally installable.
<RAOF> It's only depend is libc6.
<cypherdelic> hmm
 * RAOF again sings the "blame medibuntu" song.
<RAOF> Well, you can't really blame them for not tracking Intrepid, I guess.
<cypherdelic> ok thanks that was what i want :)
<cypherdelic> can i blame my of adding medibuntu repo and hit ugrade?
<cypherdelic> me
<cypherdelic> im idling now the day use highlight i watch it later
<wers> why is that, the New Human theme of my user account and of my root account look different?
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> is the final release of intrepid going to use a patched driver for the iwl4965
<RAOF> Quite possibly, but whether or not the specific patch you're thinking of is applied is a different matter.
<RAOF> Your question is probably "will $MY_BUG be fixed by release", right?
<s0u][ight> patched for the aircrack suite
<s0u][ight> so the possibility to inject and the mac80211 core to be patched to perform fragmentation attacks
<s0u][ight> the second patch is not only for the iwl4965 but all mac80211 drivers
<RAOF> And why would one want to do that?
<s0u][ight> well that will save aircrack-ng suite users who will use intrepid to do less work
<s0u][ight> and i thought doing the hard work for the end users was a part of the ubuntu idea
<RAOF> No, I mean "what does aircrack-ng do"?
<s0u][ight> ow it is a suite with several tools to do wireless networking testing
<Ng> it hilights my irc client ;p
<RAOF> Obviously, the way to advocate a patch be applied is to file a bug against the kernel with the patch and justification why the patch should be applied.
<s0u][ight> RAOF: i dont understand that sentence... damn i still have language limitations
<RAOF> s0u][ight: Ah, sorry.
<RAOF> s0u][ight: The way to suggest that a patch be applied to the kernel is to file a bug against the kernel.
<RAOF> You should attach the patch to the bug, and also explain why the patch should be applied - why do we want this patch?
<s0u][ight> brb
<RAOF> If the patch isn't applied upstream then it's a good idea to also state _why_ it hasn't been applied upstream, and why those reasons don't apply to Ubuntu.
<s0u][ight> hmmm in fact now im thinking that if the patch is directly applied by the compat-wireless there would be less distro specific discussions right?
<RAOF> s0u][ight: So, the mac80211 core is going to come from the kernel; if the patch were applied to the kernel.org kernel, that'd be good; all distros would get the benefit.
<RAOF> s0u][ight: That's ultimately the right way to go; we generally want to have as few patches as possible applied.
<s0u][ight> ok going to see what i can do
<s0u][ight> maybe it is allready in a list for the next kernel release :D
<s0u][ight> RAOF: where can i find kernel developers?
<s0u][ight> i mean on irc
<RAOF> I don't know.  You can find the Ubuntu kernel maintainers in #ubuntu-kernel.
<s0u][ight> ok tnx
<s0u][ight> hi again
<bazhang> !find eee
<ubottu> Found: libieee1284-3, libieee1284-3-dev, eeepc-acpi-scripts, eeepc-acpi-source, grub-ieee1275 (and 1 others)
<bazhang> !info libieee1284-3
<ubottu> libieee1284-3 (source: libieee1284): cross-platform library for parallel port access. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.11-4 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 104 kB
<bazhang> !info eeepc-acpi-scripts
<ubottu> eeepc-acpi-scripts (source: eeepc-acpi-scripts): Scripts to support suspend and hotkeys on the Asus Eee PC laptop. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 104 kB
<bazhang> !find eeepc
<ubottu> Found: eeepc-acpi-scripts, eeepc-acpi-source
<cmdrpinksock> so yah...   everyone else have the same problem with the 8.10 upgrade?  can not start x server, internal error....
<pwnguin> actually, no
<cmdrpinksock> so it worked fine for you?
<pwnguin> "fine" is subjective
<pwnguin> it didnt crash
<pwnguin> cmdrpinksock: by chance, can you get an xorg log?
<cmdrpinksock> my upgrade did not crash...... i rebotted after the upgrade then it came
<cmdrpinksock> up fine
<cmdrpinksock> then reebooted again then fail
<cmdrpinksock> no
<cmdrpinksock> I can not get to that file now...
<cmdrpinksock> it gives me a regular login
<pwnguin> gdm?
<cmdrpinksock> when i try to log in it says file system read only
<cmdrpinksock> then give me the loging promot agian
<pwnguin> are you booting 2.6.26 by chance?
<cmdrpinksock> yeha
<cmdrpinksock> -5
<cmdrpinksock> when i boot it says to fix the internal error and restart gdm then falls to the regular "UNix" login
<pwnguin> ok
<cmdrpinksock> try to login then it says mail: ************/ / /  (something): file system read only
<pwnguin> there's some stuff we can do from ther
<pwnguin> dmesg
<pwnguin> should still work
<cmdrpinksock> then gives me my login again
<cmdrpinksock> its recursive
<pwnguin> ouch
<cmdrpinksock> yeah
<cmdrpinksock> i think i am screwed
<cmdrpinksock> going to wait for the oct iso and reinstall i think
<pwnguin> that might be one way
<pwnguin> get a live cd
<pwnguin> mount the F
<pwnguin> fs
<cmdrpinksock> ok
<pwnguin> and grab xorg.conf and xorg logs
<cmdrpinksock> ok
<pwnguin> there's also some kernel logs that would be interesting
<cmdrpinksock> has anyone else had this problem that you know of?
<pwnguin> but afaik, 2.6.26 isn't supposed to be the default in intrepid
<pwnguin> maybe i misread something
<cmdrpinksock> yeah its 2.6.26-5
<cmdrpinksock> you said the LiveCd and not the Alternate right??
<cmdrpinksock> do you know if 8.04 iso is for DVD or CD
<pwnguin> either works, but you might find the liveCD easier
<pwnguin> good question
<pwnguin> im reading that alpha4 might not have a .iso
<pwnguin> for cd
<johninlex> hello all
<gnumm> doyourecommand any special version of virtualbox for ubuntu 8.10?
<zajca> Hi, i have problem with II. i can't connect to internet, i can't add my static IP adress to nm-connetction-manager. when i use manual configuration, OK button go to inactive and i can't confirm configuration.
<zajca> in terminal i have this"**(nm-configuration-editor:7172): warning**:Invalid setting IPv4 settings:addresses"
 * Ng waves to lamalex ;)
<lamalex> haha hi Ng
<zAo^> Who can help with some PulseAudio troubles? I'm on Ibex Server. Thanks
<hwilde> !pulse > zAo^
<ubottu> zAo^, please see my private message
<zAo^> thnx, but I tried that one :)
<hwilde> so whats your problem no sound at all?
<zAo^> Yeah, cannot even start the daemon without errors
<zAo^> Starts with:
<zAo^> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<zAo^> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<zAo^> W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<hwilde> are you super user
<zAo^> root or normal: it makes no differences
<hwilde> what version
<zAo^> pulseaudio 0.9.10
<hwilde> "This bug was fixed in the package pulseaudio - 0.9.10-2ubuntu2"
<hwilde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/242966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242966 in pulseaudio "snd_pcsp can take precedence of soundcards" [High,Fix released]
<hwilde> "This bug was fixed in the package alsa-utils - 1.0.16-1ubuntu3"
<zAo^> I'm on 0.9.10-2ubuntu3 and 1.0.16-1ubuntu3 :S
<zAo^> thanks anyway hwilde
<hwilde> post to those bugs on the forum
<hwilde> then subscribe and see if you get an update
<hwilde> it's dead in here today
<hwilde> or for kicks you could ask in #alsa
<emma> Hey guys, is there a medibuntu repo for Intrepid yet?
<burhan> has the visual theme been finalized?
<jpds> !medibunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunty
<jpds> emma: They usually do the packages after the release.
<emma> cool, is is possible to use the medibuntu hardy repo to install w32codecs on Intrepid?
<emma> For that matter I think i can just use the Debian repo if it's a one time thing, shouldn't hurt. I think.
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone - does have problems with gdm or kdm not launching automatically?
<jpds> emma: Dunno really..
<emma> I'll do it and see what happens :)
<askand> Hi, how do I get rid of the problem that I can not play flash and other sounds at the same time? I was told something about asound from intrepid or something, anyone knows?
<mahfiaz> is there any new on nvidia for xserver-1.5 and geforce4?
<JontheEchidna> Gotta wait until nvidia updates their drivers
<JontheEchidna> which they haven't yet
<mahfiaz> JontheEchidna, hope they will soon :)
 * JontheEchidna is sad too :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I miss desktop effects
<JontheEchidna> and opengl in general
<JontheEchidna> well, hardware accelerated opengl ;-)
<mahfiaz> wait, there is nv project also, I am on vesa right now :)
<mahfiaz> stupid me :)
<mahfiaz> btw, I was quite surprised, that vesa is almost bearable, no movies nice, but desktop ok
<emma> jpds -- seems to pretty much work.
<jpds> emma: Good to hear :)
<emma> jpds - I just found a .deb package on the debian sites, downloaded it, and dpkg -i on it.  Seems to be working in kubuntu intrepid, as I have amarok working now. :)
<jpds> :)
<cskmax> What's the proper sources.list line for Intrepid? Is it #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse?
<cskmax> (sans the # of course)
<RAOF> That'll be one possibility, yes.
<cskmax> Thanks
<cskmax> downloading from that mirror is painfully slow at the moment and I wanted to make sure it wasn't a config problem on my end.
<RAOF> You could always try another mirror.
<RAOF> a.u.c is always slow.
<cskmax> I'd love to. Where can I find a list of intrepid mirrors? Searching didn't turn up anything immediately relevant.
<cskmax> I guess "apt-mirror" should do the trick.
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-14
<RAOF> cskmax: There's a list of mirrors and their freshness on launchpad, I know.
<RAOF> cskmax: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors , for example :)
<cskmax> great, got one in my state - that's the sort of list I couldn't find through Google, thanks again
<scyrma> kde 4.1, nvidia driver, new xorg.conf ... I think I'll like this new kde :)
<DanaG> Heh, just came back from OS X.  It's a great feeling booting back into Linux, for me.
<DanaG> s/it's/it gives/
<LSD|Ninja> lol
<DanaG> Heh, try to find an app like Amarok or QuodLibet, that can play music by folders..........
<DanaG> It simply doesn't exist.  Not a one!
<Hobbsee> exaile?
<DanaG> Don't think that's available for OS X, is it?
<DanaG> The only thing remotely close is the thing formerly known as xbox media center.
<Hobbsee> oh, osx.  right.
<DanaG> ... and using a media center app for music playback does not cut it.
<DanaG> Therefore, I shall never be able to use OS X as a main OS; in fact, you couldn't pay me to do so.
<pwnguin> wait what?
<pwnguin> itunes?
<DanaG> Nope, that does tags only.
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: I feel that same way about Linux :P
<pwnguin> ah, music by folder
<pwnguin> not music IN folder
<DanaG> ... and then you have the Verizon music phones, which can't comprehend folders.
<DanaG> I don't mean they don't do by folders (yeah, they do tags instead)...
<DanaG> I mean they open the MyMusic folder... and use all the files in that one folder.  Non-recursively@!
<DanaG> My portable media player: Cowon iAudio6.
<DanaG> wtf... somehow my PCM volume got set to zero.
<DanaG> How do you set the default application for certain filetypes?
<DanaG> I want to use gmplayer for mkv and ogm, but it insists on using Totem.
<RAOF> It's under "nautilus preferences"
<DanaG> Oh yeah, setting it in Gnome doesn't set what xdg-mime uses.
<RAOF> Sorry, that's a barefaced lie.
<RAOF> I was thinking of removable media.
<DanaG> Odd... I open "downloads/" in alt-f2, and it pops open my quodlibet window?  That's just bizarre.
<RAOF> xdg-mime is likely broken right now, given that xdg-open can't detect GNOME at the moment, and so falls back on crapness.
<DanaG> downloads is a folder.
<DanaG> Even in Hardy, I had issues with not being able to set some things.
<DanaG> that's screwy.
<DanaG> It even LAUNCHES quodlibet for it.
<DanaG> Opening from Nautilus uses the Gnome setting, but opening from Azureus does not.
<DanaG> Aah, quodlibet was set as the default for folders.
<yellowz> hi
<yellowz> just installed intrepid and xserver doesnt want to load
<yellowz> is this a common issue in this alpha release?
<Hobbsee> boot without splash?
<Hobbsee> does it still happen then?
<hwilde> doest thou havest an error perchance
<yellowz> it boots but it sends me to the console mode
<yellowz> no errors just sais xservers failed
<yellowz> and system clock failed
<hwilde> /var/logl/Xorg.0.log
<yellowz> cec
<yellowz> sec*
<yellowz> i cant paste it, so what do u want me to do ?
<RAOF> Pastebin it.
<yellowz> didnt i justsay i can't?
<RAOF> The package "pastebinit" may be useful for you :)
<yellowz> i have no gui
<yellowz> all just console
<RAOF> You don't need one.
<RAOF> Install pastebinit, and run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<yellowz> k let me install that package...how do i exit vim?
<RAOF> :q
<RAOF> Possibly with an <esc> at the start.
<yellowz> i always have a xorg.o.log.old
<RAOF> That's the previous Xorg.0.log, yes.
<yellowz> http://pastebin.com/fea86a9d
<hwilde> umm line 172  #
<hwilde> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<yellowz> that means a need a new nvidia kernel? which i dont know how to get..
<RAOF> yellowz: Have you manually installed the nvidia driver?
<hwilde> !nvidia | yellowz
<ubottu> yellowz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yellowz> RAOF: no i used the update manager
<RAOF> hwilde: How sure are you that that's relevent for Intrepid?
<hwilde> the bot knows all
<Jordan_U> It seems that my madwifi modules aren't being unloaded like they should be before suspend
<LSD|Ninja> madwifi is back?!?!
<RAOF> hwilde: It does, but I don't think that the page it links to is relevant :)
<DanaG> dkms somedimes doesn
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> dkms sometimes doesn't run in time, for me.
<RAOF> yellowz: I'd suggest running "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177".
<DanaG> Depends on the video ard.
<DanaG> card.
<DanaG> Is there any reason to have both 173 and 177
<DanaG> >
<RAOF> He's got a nv5x, you can tell from the log :)
<yellowz> i have 8800 gtx 640mb
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: What do you mean "back" ?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes.  177 supports more cards, I believe.
<yellowz> RAOF: so u want me to use that?
<DanaG> Does it not supersede 173?
<RAOF> yellowz: Yes.  You should run "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-177".
<yellowz> k 1 sec
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: It wasn't in Intrepid to begin with, ath5k was inflicted on us instead
<RAOF> DanaG: Perhaps, I forget.
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: The only reason it wasn't working before ( AFIK ) was bug 254034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254034 in linux-restricted-modules "Tries to create 'volatile' directory on read-only filesystem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254034
<yellowz> installing
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: ath5k wasn't working for me, so I ran "sudo lrm-manager" and boom, working wireless :)
<DanaG> Aah, that'd be it.
<DanaG> The 'volatile' issue.
<yellowz> iys telling me that i had 173
<DanaG> Oh yeah, /me wonders: how does a Radeon HD3650 compare to a GeForce Go 7600?
<hwilde> depends if you like ati or nvidia
<yellowz> RAOF: restart?
<DanaG> I just mean in terms of performance.
<RAOF> yellowz: Actually, shouldn't be necessary.
<yellowz> im still in the console mode
<yellowz> do i need to run a command maybe?
<DanaG> sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller stop
<yellowz> w\e im restarting
<DanaG> sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller start
<yellowz> well hig-five for RAOF ;]
<yellowz> high* lol
<yellowz> well is there any other bugs in this alpha release?
<DanaG> Well, my gnome-session breaks if I update to a newer version, for some reason.
<DanaG> s/ a / the /
<yellowz> well im not actually using the normal ubuntu distor, im trying out ubuntustudio
<yellowz> already sent my first crash error
<hwilde> <yellowz> well is there any other bugs in this alpha release?
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yellowz> lol well i found a good bug...banshee sources are in universe!
<yellowz> that is good rite?
<Hobbsee> no
<RAOF> They're meant to be in Universe.
<RAOF> You might notice that the binaries are there, too :)
<yellowz> well no sound though
 * DanaG is irked at the broken uvesafb.
<yellowz> hm well alsamixer has the wrong card set-up...how come asoundconfg doesnt work?
<yellowz> i need to change the default card..i remember it was 'asoundconfg set-default-card blah' in hardy
<yellowz> what has it been changed to?
<yellowz> maybe not..lol im so stupid
<Hobbsee> yellowz: are you *sure* you want to run a development release?
<yellowz> very
 * Hobbsee notes that hand-holding help usually isn't given for development releases, as people are actually busy testing and fixing things.
<DanaG> That reminds me... I need to file a bug on something (in Hardy, actually).
<hwilde> yellowz, man asoundconf
<DanaG> argh, how do you find bugs with specified package?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<hwilde> DanaG, google     <packagename>  site:bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<hwilde> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<hwilde> lol
<DanaG> It turns out you have to go through https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<DanaG> .... you can't get to packages specifically from "bugs.launchpad.net"
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagenamehere/
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guidance-backends/
<DanaG> !info guidance-backends
<ubottu> guidance-backends (source: kde-guidance): collection of system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu20 (intrepid), package size 252 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<DanaG> odd that it's installed on non-kde.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Isn't that a lovely feature?
<DanaG> Agh, I wish the new laptops would be available NOW (or at least some time this month).... or at the very least, I wish I knew when (to the week) they'll be available.
<scyrma> new laptops?
<yuriy> DanaG: guidance-backends is used for displayconfig-gtk
<DanaG> er, "the" would be definitive ... but I typed it in the wrong channel.
<DanaG> New HP EliteBook models.  The 15" ones.
<DanaG> If there's one thing more annoying than waiting a month for a product release date.... it is this: waiting for a product release MONTH.
<DanaG> as in, "Available in September"
<scyrma> nice one..
<scyrma> suse certified, will run ubuntu, eh.. :)
<DanaG> Plus, with the whole shpiel of defective nvidia chips (along with all the issues I've had with nvidia), I'll be glad to go to ATI.
<DanaG> s/shpiel/snafu/  (or debacle.  or whatever you want to call it.)
<DanaG> HP also likes giving kernel.org new servers.  Look at the news on kernel.org home page.
<Fredd> is this just happening to me or does the ¨shut down¨ and the ¨restart¨ buttons dont work?
<LSD|Ninja> That functionality was still broken last I checked
<Fredd> so i need to use ¨shutdown¨ and  ¨reboot¨ as root to do does things?
<LSD|Ninja> They work from GDM, just not from within gnome (they just log you out back to GDM)
<Fredd> hm i have also got another problem while trying to write ´ ¨ and ^
<Fredd> i have to press the keys twice to get those working for some reason
<Fredd> anybody?
<Fredd> its so annoying i could like write ⁶
<Fredd> wtf is that
<Fredd> u guys do see that rite?
<RAOF> That appears to be a superscript 6
<RAOF> Cool.
<RAOF> ⁶
<RAOF> ¹
<RAOF> Wicked.
<Fredd> when i press ctrl+6 lol
<Fredd> but my problem is when pressing shift and 6,´ or just ´
<Fredd> i have to press the buttons twice to get them working...is this keyboard layout issue or interpid?
<RAOF> I suspect that your compose key is somewhere unexpected.
<Fredd> how do i fix this then?
<RAOF> You sæ, hitting the ménü button eats the néxt keypress.
<RAOF> Alløwing people to do çrazy things with punctuation.
<RAOF> You probably want to look in System->Preferences->Keyboard
<Fredd> i been looking in there for a while
<Fredd> cant find anything related i guess
<Fredd> other than layouts -> layout options
<Fredd> which i just dont understand
<RAOF> Layouts->Layout options->Compose key position?
<Fredd> and then what? everything is un-selected in there fort me
<Fredd> for*
<RAOF> Then perhaps file a bug :)
<RAOF> So, pressing shift+6 doesn't get you ^?
<Fredd> no it doesnt but pressing shit-6-6 gets me ^
<Fredd> shift*
<Fredd> oops lol sry
<Fredd> and pressing ´ twice gets me ´ and pressing shift-´-´ gets me ¨
<RAOF> It seems that shift may be playing 'compose' for you.  Alternatively, you may be using a keyboard layout with deadkeys, but I don't think that'll be happening in Intrepid now.
<Fredd> so what would u do if u were me...
<Fredd> wait my layout that is selected has (dead keys) in it
<Fredd> which is USA international (with dead keys)
<Fredd> could that be the problem?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> That is the problem.
<RAOF> If you're running a current Intrepid system, you probably want the "evdev" thingy
<Fredd> what layout should i be oooon then?
<RAOF> "Evdev-managed keyboard" is what I'm using, and I believe that's what should be used.  As long as you're up-to-date.
<Fredd> i dont see it under us
<RAOF> It isn't
<Fredd> where at?
<RAOF> Sorry.  That should be the keyboard _model_.
<Fredd> oh mine is on my actual model
<Fredd> is that a problem too?
<RAOF> Gah, sorry.  I'm confusing you and myself :)
<Fredd> ok i restore everything to defaults
<RAOF> You won't need to change the model (although I'm not sure why it's not evdev).
<Fredd> and my keyboard is on the evdev thingy
<RAOF> Selecting any keyboard layout variant that _doesn't_ contain "dead keys" should work.
 * RAOF suggests dvorak!
<Fredd> wow im so stupid
<Fredd> now it works lol
<Fredd> man this is too good to be true....i could play mkv files, play flash and my keyboard is working so as my video card...i just hope this lasts for more than a week
<Fredd> nvm lol audio is flash just stopped working
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how do you use Compose?
<DanaG> I've used AltGr, but never Compose.
<RAOF> You go <menu>"o to type ö
<Fredd> RAOF: lol i got the mkv to work but now the audio in firefox flash videos stopped working? could it be one of the gstreamer packages i installed is causing the problems? or is there anything better than "flashplugin-nonfree"
<DanaG> I do that with AltGr.
<RAOF> DanaG: THen AltGr is probably your compose key.
<DanaG> Not quite.
<DanaG> AltGr does these directly: äéëéþëðüfúíüþgëe
<DanaG> and 'þ'
<RAOF> Cool.
<RAOF> It'd be your 3rd level chooser then?
<RAOF> Fredd: The audio is probably flash and pulseaudio fighting over your ALSA device.
<Fredd> how do i fix it?
<Fredd> remove pulseaudio?
<crdlb> remove flash
<RAOF> Probably not a winner there :)
<RAOF> Install libflashsupport.
 * crdlb runs
<RAOF> And watch flash crash!
<Fredd> wait why did he say remove flash?
<RAOF> The take-home message here: Flash sucks.
<RAOF> You could install either swfdec-mozilla or gnash; they'll play nicely with pulseaudio.
<Fredd> im using alsa though
<RAOF> None of your gnome apps are, I'll wager.
<Fredd> and i dont want pulseaudio but if i try to remove it it will like remove alot of other packages
<RAOF> At least, not directly.
<DanaG> There's only one thing I hate worse than the nvidia (windows and linux, both!) drivers:
<DanaG> Flash.
<DanaG> Crashitty crash crash..... crash.....
<DanaG> ... and crash again.
<Fredd> well u should tell that to everybody who uses
<DanaG> And oh, apparently 10 < 8.
<Fredd> so there is no way to make the flashplugin-nonfree to work with alsa?
<DanaG> Argh, compose does not work for me.
<DanaG> asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<DanaG> but be prepared for Flash to crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash, crash,
<Fredd> that will?
<DanaG> Oh wait, it does that already in Flash 10 anyway.
<DanaG> bug 192888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<DanaG> Read from the bottom upwards, perhaps.
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm going off to bed now.  Good night.
<DanaG> Thu Aug 14 00:00:23 PDT 2008
<Fredd> libflashsupport is for pulseaudio and im using A L S A
<DanaG> Well, Flash opens the device in blocking mode.
<DanaG> .. or so it seems.
<Fredd> you talk too much.
<Fredd> could of just gave me an answer and thats it.
<gnomefreak> Fredd: libflashsupport has nothing to do with pulse audio
<Fredd> still no audio with flash
<Fredd> thats what the package describtion says..
<gnomefreak> Fredd: make sure you are using pulse audio
<Fredd> im not using pulseaudio though
<Fredd> because im using alsa which works fine for me.
<gnomefreak> Fredd: pa uses alsa
<Fredd> ...
<Fredd> if pulseaudio is freaking amazing then why does the ubuntu team leave alsa?
<gnomefreak> pulse audio uses alsa
<RAOF> Fredd: "Alsa works fine for me" is a fine sentiment.  On the other hand, it _doesn't_ work for you, since you haven't got sound in flash :)
<Fredd> fine fine fine
<Fredd> i will use pulseadio
<RAOF> I, personally, haven't had any problems with sound in flash.  So it's harder to help others :)
 * gnomefreak doesnt care either way what you use but the sound problem was fixed in pulse audio. libflash support causes crashes and we are thinking of removing it from intrepid
<Fredd> because u r using pulseaudio?
<gnomefreak> Fredd: you should be using pulse audio by default in INtrepid
<gnomefreak> but only for ubuntu not kubuntu or xubuntu
<Fredd> ok just changed to pulseaudio in "system -> prefs -> sound" and now i cant hear anything in banshee
<gnomefreak> Fredd: here is info on PA and how to set it or check if you are using it.
<gnomefreak> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Fredd> well i cant seem to change my own privileges
<Fredd> well i followed the instructions and everything..now i have the system sound working with pulseaudio but not  a single application is giving me sound
<Fredd> totem, banshee, and flash it self is not working neither
<Fredd> or do i need a restart? because i followed the instructions and it said i need to restart the session
<Fredd> nothing about restarting the machine
<Fredd> RAOF: ?
<Fredd> im going to avoide seeing a big red screen with blue dots everywhere on start up but yeah sound is still not working
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> on ibex Fredd
<Fredd> yezir
<Fredd> and current getting the hell rid of pulseaudio configs
<BUGabundo_work> have all those strange kernel modules instaled?
<BUGabundo_work> yeah, PA still sucks
<Fredd> i believe so
<BUGabundo_work> did It work on hardy?
<Fredd> neva
<Fredd> alsa worked fine on hardy but even better because i was able to hear flash videos
<Fredd> i just love how ubuntu is so freaking random
<Fredd> i removed most of the pulseaudio packages and now flahs is working
<Fredd> wow and mkv 5.1 channels are all working
<Fredd> gotta write this down 1:52:14 everythign is working
<DanaG> Ugh, I hate nvidia.
<DanaG> I switched to metacity to save power while leaving the laptop on overnight, and then I tried to start compiz again.
<DanaG> .... and X crashed.
<RAOF> Wooo!
 * RAOF hands DanaG !nouveau
<DanaG> Can't do compiz with it.
<DanaG> And I'm going to be going ATI... as soon as that damn laptop is released.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and if you're wondering why "overnight" was so short... it's because I couldn't fall asleep.  I'll try again a bit later.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, why does Intrepid support ext4?  If I try to mount as ext4, I get "unknown filesystem type" (not the exact string).
<DanaG> same for ext4dev.
<RAOF> No, we don't currently build ext4.
<RAOF> You can see the mailinglist for details; basically, still unstable, and upstream recommends applying patches if you're going to run it.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Well, I'm fine with "deciding not to use it" -- if it were just "ignoring" it, I'd be peeved.
<gnumm> can i upgrade from kubuntu hardy kde3 to kubuntu intrepid kde4 in oktober? or should i reinstall?
<duncan_busy> hiredgoon, I just wanted to make sure you're aware that (at least until my last update yesterday) OpenOffice.org is still on version 2.4. Shouldn't 3.0 get some testing soon? Anyway, that was just an observation, no reply needed.
<joaopinto> will Intrepid ship OO 3 ?
<RAOF> As yet undecided.
<joaopinto> isn't a bit late for such decisions :P ?
<RAOF> Not really.
<joaopinto> 2 months from the release date, I don't see how those will be sufficient to test OO3
<RAOF> Well, it wouldn't be, if OOo 3 wasn't already being tested.
<joaopinto> I mean by Ubuntu Dev users :P
<RAOF> Most testing is done in Beta, anyway.
<duncan_busy> OOo 3.0 has worked fine for me so far in Hardy. But I haven't used it as default.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hello, I'd like to upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 alpha, how can I go about this and what is guarenteed to stop working?
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: nothing is guarenteed
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: it's a development release
<Hondo_Kitsune> ikonia: true, with it being an alpha
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: things will break all the time while it's in development
<Hondo_Kitsune> ikonia: I would still like to upgrade to it.
<ikonia> ok, go for it
<virtualroadside> Hondo_Kitsune: you're guaranteed to catch a cold unless you hold your nose while upgrading
<Hondo_Kitsune> ikonia: How do i go about it?
<Hondo_Kitsune> virtualroadside: so the upgrader is broken then?
<virtualroadside> :p
<virtualroadside> no, it works
<Hondo_Kitsune> :P
<ikonia> Hondo_Kitsune: you upgrade the same as any other upgrade
<ikonia> !upgrade > Hondo_Kitsune
<ubottu> Hondo_Kitsune, please see my private message
<Hondo_Kitsune> I mean to the alpha, the site does not reference it.
<Hondo_Kitsune> I think I'd need a new repository.
 * Hobbsee notes that if you have to ask, you probably shouldn't be running it...
<Hondo_Kitsune> Hobbsee: Point taken
<Hondo_Kitsune> gotta go, thanks anyway
<virtualroadside> heh
<rbrunhuber> My update always hangs on "generating Initramfs". Anyone else seeing this behaviour?
<IdleOne> rbrunhuber, hangs for how long?
<rbrunhuber> IdleOne: A few minutes now.
<IdleOne> I usually get a 3 to 5 seconds
<rbrunhuber> IdleOne: I know thats taking some time, I've seen this often before, but it took never this long. And I'm on a quite fast machine C2D 7600
<rbrunhuber> Ok still hanging on initramfs. So I will kill it.
<Ziroday> In intrepid does the desktop installer do encrypted partitions or still only the alternate installer?
<lavish> hi all
<lavish> - I have a backup - anyway, is it possible to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<s0u][ight> alpha 4 is out?
<geser> according to the topic in #ubuntu-devel, yes
<s0u][ight> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<s0u][ight> !i need the link to alpha4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s0u][ight> !why did your developers not give you some ai
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s0u][ight> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<s0u][ight> where can i obtain the live cd of alpha 4
<Flannel> s0u][ight: The future
<s0u][ight> oops meaning the iso image
<Flannel> s0u][ight: Yes, I know.  Its not out.
<s0u][ight> ... http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=3954.45 the last but one post check it
<Flannel> s0u][ight: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/alpha-4/
<s0u][ight> Flannel: why did you not give me the link in the first place :P
<Flannel> s0u][ight: Because all of the other information indicates it not out yet
<s0u][ight> its funny: i know it is out but dunno the link
<s0u][ight> you dunno if it is out but know the link :D
<s0u][ight> brb
<becky> upgraded my t61p to the alpha and my video driver got hosed. if I do dpkg-reconfigure -a when I get to the video driver part it doesn't display right and I can select the nvidia driver and it works and my screen resolution display's properly but when i click to keep the settings they go right back... :(
<johninlex> hello all
<becky> what do I do to reconfigure the video drivers only?
<becky> anyone?
<igormorgado> hi there.. is there any know bugs in intrepid about X wrong key mappings? because after upgrade to intrepid my numeric keyboard, arrow keys and control keys (home. end. del, up, down) stopped to work properly. xev do not return the right mappings to these keys (example when I press arrow up it returns prt scr ). any tips?
<igormorgado> if you need more info just ask me.
<johninlex>  does anyone know what Ubuntu uses for a trivial file transfer protocol???
<becky> upgraded my t61p to the alpha and my video driver got hosed. if I do dpkg-reconfigure -a when I get to the video driver part it doesn't display right and I can select the nvidia driver and it works and my screen resolution display's properly but when i click to keep the settings they go right back... :(
<Unksi> johninlex: i use gftp
<johninlex> ok sudo apt-get install gftp
<becky> johninlex: wrong channel anyway stick to the ubuntu channel
<johninlex> I am using Ibex
<johninlex> that is the only reason I am in here.
<becky> but it's not an ibex question
<becky> sudo apt-cache search tftp you'll find a lot
<johninlex> Thank you Becky and Unksi
<Unksi> yw
<becky> np\
<Blinkiz> Can't get nvidia drivers to work with intrepid. They simply don't load. I have a geforce FX 5200 AGP card. It should be the nvidia-gtx-173 driver
<becky> Blinkiz: join the club
<becky> i'm sitting without video right now :(
<becky> t61p with 8 series card
<becky> Blinkiz: I installed envyng and it said it wasn't compatible
<Blinkiz> becky: yeah, I also installed directly from repository.
<zniavre> you should try the .run of nvidia
<Blinkiz> becky: And I tried to install driver from nvidias homepage.
<becky> Blinkiz: this sucks I kind of need my laptop back :(
<Blinkiz> becky: Well, you running intrepid alpha so... :P
<becky> Blinkiz: yeah I know i installed it on my other lapton (intel) and no issue so I stupidly made the leap on my main laptop...
<s0u][ight> what are the changes between alpha 3 and 4?
<Blinkiz> s0u][ight: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4
<Blinkiz> s0u][ight: I guess...
<s0u][ight> ty :D
<becky> Blinkiz: let me know if you figure it out will ya?
<Blinkiz> becky: k
<s0u][ight> hmmm some of the known bugs are easily fixed
<s0u][ight> why didnt they got fixed?
<becky> Blinkiz: what version of the drivers are you using?
<Blinkiz> Tried 173.14.12
<joaopinto> gnome-terminal is crashing when selecting a section is of text, is anyone aware of a record for this bug ?
<joaopinto> erm, a section of text
<jpds> !bugs | joaopinto - try searching Launchpad for one.
<ubottu> joaopinto - try searching Launchpad for one.: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<becky> woot! fixed it Blinkiz
<becky> !
<joaopinto> jpds, erm, I was hoping someone else experienced it and report :P
<joaopinto> it's not reported, it's time to gdb
<svu> anyone having trouble with libtool on intrepid?
<svu> (a lot of "command not found" errors)
<G_009> apport is useless, if every time one needs to send the report from /var/crash manually for a more complete bug report
<G_009> am tired of getting "where is the stacktrace?"
<Blinkiz> becky: what? Are you using nvidia now? Have tried half hour now to get it to work...
<becky> Blinkiz: no temporary fix was to change to "nv" driver... but I can atleast see something now!
<Blinkiz> becky: oh, that simple. Gonna try it
<becky> Blinkiz: got it using nvidia again. I got back in after installing nvidia-glx-173 then downloaded driver from nvidia website and compiled and then works :) :) good luck
<Blinkiz> oki
<doggymenz> fix so you can shutdown and restart ubuntu, it no work
<doggymenz> also fix so audio works in rhythmbox, i have to kill pulseaudio to get it work
<komputes> Anyone know how to fix audio On Intrpid when using a Intel 82801H Audio Controller?
<doggymenz> yeah, "killall pulseaudio"
<doggymenz> works for me
<DanaG> Need a USB 2.0+Firewire+GbE card all in one?  That's a big funny.
<DanaG> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.system-talks.co.jp/product/sgc-52ufg2.htm&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSGC-52UFG2%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3Dzp3
<doggymenz> GIGAbit respond! Network is fast!
<doggymenz> :D
<doggymenz> nice charts too "FAST!!"
<doggymenz> "In order to suppress fever, heat sink was implemented."
<DanaG> I just got a random shutoff... due to empty battery.
<DanaG> ... and Ubuntu seemed to think I was on AC, so I didn't know I was on battery.
<doggymenz> :(
<Fredd> libflashsupport does have issues but no crashes so far..but im getting random blank windows poped up while playing any flash video
<Fredd> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<doggymenz> i've noticed my flash sometimes have white pixels on em
<Fredd> well i has seen that too but only when i fast forward
<G_009> seen it too while video is playing
<Fredd> what is the applet name to show the desktops in the gnome panel?
<doggymenz> sometimes when i skip in the video, then flash get laggy or wont resume immediatly
<G_009> even though i got the nvidia drivers in use they are not enabled. i guess that means am using vesa
<doggymenz> Fredd, "Show Desktop"
<Fredd> not that...the ones that lets u switch between desktops
<Fredd> like desktop 1, 2, 3..etc
<Fredd> because i dont have it for some reason
<G_009> try desktop switcher
<Fredd> well its not in the list of "add to panel"
<slavecoder250> linux is broken!
<cskmax> Fredd: "Workspace Switcher"
<DanaG> Ooh: USB 2.0 and GbE in one Cardbus card.
<DanaG> http://209.85.171.104/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.system-talks.co.jp/product/sgc-x2ug.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3DSGC-52UFG2%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3Dzp3&usg=ALkJrhigu-EJ1MVcaLIMNHrehFqnDhGX2A
<Oli```> Okay I'm bored of life and I'm considering moving from Hardy to Intrepid. How broken is it?
<DistroJockey> Oli```, doesn't sound that broken to me. See:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4
<doggymenz> cant restart/shutdown easy, you must first logout, then restart/shutdown from gdm
<doggymenz> cant play rhythmbox/totem-plugin-in-browser without first 'killall rhythmbox'
<Fredd> who uses ryhthmbox anyways
<dupondje> dmraid crap :P
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-15
<dupondje> any id why it doesn't boot anymore, using dmraid with raid0
<dupondje> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<dupondje> can't find root fs
<dupondje> the mapper dmraid's aren't created anymore it seems
<dupondje> its quite silent here :D
<RAOF> Sometimes, yes.
<dupondje> mmm solved :P
<jdrake> How is jfs and xfs going for file system performance these days?
<RAOF> ext3 has got a lot faster; I don't know about those.
<jdrake> Has ext4 made any progress?
<jdrake> ZFS sounds nice
<dmoerner> ext3 is fastest with cowdancer
<bronson> Is there a way to use the nv driver with Intrepid 4?
<bronson> Or am I stuck at 800x600?  :)
<dupondje> any id how I can check content of initramfs ?
<bronson> dupondje, check /boot.
<dupondje> how can I unpack it ? :)
<bronson> it's just a gzipped cpio archive I think.
<dmoerner> dupondje, gunzip initrd.gz | cpio -imdF i think
<dmoerner> or -idv
<dmoerner> to recreate run find . -print -depth | cpio -ov | gzip >initrd
<bronson> How do I discover what driver my X is using?
<bronson> ~/.xsession-errors is looking pretty ufamiliar.
<dmoerner> bronson, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bronson> dmoerner, ah, cool.  That looks familiar
<dupondje> worked :D
<bronson> Looks like VESA.
<bronson> Guess I'll try to force it to use nv...?
<dupondje> somebody with 8.04 here ?
<dmoerner> dupondje, i have 8.04
<dupondje> just found out I can fix it another way
<dupondje> tracking some bug :x
<dupondje> whoei :P
<dupondje> fixxed bug
<jake_> hello
<ikonia> hello
<jake_> what forum is this im really new
<ikonia> it's not a forum, it's an irc channel, based on random ubuntu chatter
<ikonia> jake_: type "/topic" for more info
<jake_> cool cool thanks
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/247027
<dupondje> fixxed :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247027 in dmraid "initramfs prompts because of dmraid" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jake_> ^x
<ikonia> jake_: what's up ?
<bronson> Wait, Intrepid's Compiz still can't resize windows on the fly?
<crdlb> "on the fly"?
<crdlb> you mean without the rectangle?
<bronson> crdlb, exactly.
<crdlb> that's a deviation by ubuntu from the compiz defaults
<crdlb> (and a very good one)
<bronson> why is it a good one?
<bronson> it makes me feel like I'm using a Mac SE.
<crdlb> because resizing with a compositing manager is slow and will be for a while
<crdlb> and on top of that, gtk+ already sucks at resizing (mainly because of its overuse of subwindows)
<bronson> Huh.
<crdlb> then change the resize mode to Normal and suffer the slowness :)
<bronson> Owell, guess I'll run intrepid without the desktop effects too.
<crdlb> fantastic
<crdlb> it might even be ok with your driver, but that would definitely be an exception
<crdlb> I've heard it's very good with the open source R500 driver
<JontheEchidna> KDE4 is bit by the same problem with the nvidia drivers in particular
<bronson> crdlb, how do I change the resize mode?
<crdlb> ccsm > Resize Windows > Resize Mode
<bronson> Oh crap.  Don't set wobbly windows friction to 0.1.
 * bronson is going to have fun going through ccsm...
<bronson> crdlb, right on.  that worked great.  Thanks!
<bronson> I'm using a GeForce 7100 -- doesn't appear to be any slowdown at all.
<crdlb> cool, I think the geforce 8 and 9 cards are a lot worse though
<crdlb> (ie the nvidia driver has really poor 2d acceleration with those models)
<bronson> that makes sense.
<bronson> Hm.  When compiz is running, the Gnome keyboard shortcuts don't work.
<bronson> Ah.  You can set keybindings in ccsm.
<Ziroday>  In intrepid does the desktop installer do encrypted partitions or still only the alternate installer?
<cmdrpinksock> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<cmdrpinksock> yup, the upgradew breaks
<cmdrpinksock> lol
<Hobbsee> you were expecting something else?
<RAOF> Ziroday: Still only alternate, IIRC.
<Ziroday> RAOF: darn, okay thanks a lot
<voidmage> what's the equivalent for kcontrol in intrepid?
<Hobbsee> system settings?
<Finnish> Is conky working ok in Ibex?
<Fredd> getting random untitled windows...is this a bug?
<RAOF> Fredd: Yes.
<Fredd> which package?
<Fredd> or core?
<RAOF> Probably a xulrunner bug.
<Fredd> oh and how come when i have like 6 windows of the same app they are not grouped in the gnome-panel...should a file a gnome request or is this customizable?
<Finnish> How do I make a shortcut in terminal?
<Finnish> e.g. my home folder to my desktop?
<bronson> Finnish, ln -s ~ ~/Desktop
<Finnish> Thanks!
<Fredd> ROAF: the problem seems to be related to compiz
<Fredd> i cant close that untitled window and compiz is disabled for some reason
<teamcobra> hrm, kde-systemsettings depends on kde-control, but it is not available.... is there any other way to change the kde themes, etc?
<teamcobra> sorry, it depends on kcontrol , not kde-control
<teamcobra> wait, nevermind, I believe package systemsettings does the trick :/
<dupondje> can't set a static IP ? :s
<siimo> anyone here running ibex?
<teamcobra> yes, amd64 ibex
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone here know if this newer version of X.org is likely to resolve an issue I'm having displaying at 1920x1080P on a Samsung LCD HDTV?
<Belboz99> the machine we're using to display at that res is currently running Ubuntu 8.04 with Mythbuntu added on
<Belboz99> something happened in the past few weeks to cause that functionality to break
<Belboz99> likely an "update"
<siimo> i will upgrade to ibex tonight]
<Belboz99> hey siimo, what do you think?
<Belboz99> is it worth upgrading the machine to Ibex in order to see if it will resolve my X.org issue?
<Unksi> Belboz99: you could try with the livecd
<Unksi> alpha4 was released yesterday
<Belboz99> Unksi: yeah, I suppose that's worth a shot
<Unksi> try it also with the drivers (nvidia etc) to see how it works with them
<Belboz99> k
<Belboz99> I'm using Ibex in a VM right now, just getting a feel for it
<Unksi> because they may give better funtionality
<Belboz99> yeah
<Belboz99> It
<Belboz99> 's a radeon 7000 GPU
<Belboz99> it worked perfectly fine OTOB for months until that silly update :/
<Unksi> :/
<Belboz99> er, Out of the box, OOTB?
<Unksi> i guess thats not even supported by fglrx
<Belboz99> nope :(
<Unksi> so it should work without installing any drivers
<Belboz99> should, that's how it worked before
<Unksi> if it works that is
<Belboz99> hell, it worked off the live CD at first, now I downloaded an updated version of the CD and that doesn't work in live mode either
<Unksi> ive had serious performance issues with radeon 9200, i just switched to another low end card from nvidia
<Belboz99> yeah, all we're using it for is putting up a slideshow at work
<Belboz99> we've got a big-honkin' 50" screen that we bought to give photo classes with (we're a camera store)
<Belboz99> so, I've been putting up a lot of my best photos in a slideshow format to show people what they expect with one of our DSLR's
<Unksi> 50".. that sounds real nice :)
<Belboz99> yeah, it is :)
<Belboz99> so, is there a list of the biggest improvements expected for Ibex somewhere?
<Unksi> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<Unksi> theres one
<Belboz99> thanks
<Belboz99> I'm just wondering, what's the biggest changes I'll either see or "feel", a lot of that stuff looks nice and all, but how will affect the end user?
<Belboz99> We've got a few machines running 8.04 at work, and a lot of my co-workers are having a hard time dealing with the UI primarily
<Belboz99> stuff like if you right click in the whitespace of a nautilus window it doesn't allow you to create a new folder, not unless the whitespace is below the list of items, which only happens on short lists
<Belboz99> also, it seems to be a lot harder than it should be to make windows shares that are both accessible and writable by other windows users
<Belboz99> it took me quite some time to get all the samba shares set up right, and even then, there's still one machine that's never been properly configured
<klerfayt> X.Org version: 1.4.99.906 is in fact x.org 1.5?
<ulaas>  is there a way to install firefox without gnome dependencies on intrepid?
<ulaas> kubuntu of course
<TheInfinity> ulaas: you can try this new qt firefox
<TheInfinity> but i dont think there are already debs in repo ...
<klerfayt> I'm so sad :-( how do I go back in bash history now? (konsole)
<ccooke> klerfayt: Press 'up' to recall the previous command, or you can press Ctrl-R (from an empty prompt) for a search-as-you-type function. Ctrl-R/Ctrl-N to cycle through the matches
<klerfayt> ccooke: it doesn't work, that's why I'm asking
<klerfayt> I'll try relogging to kde
<ccooke> ah.
<klerfayt> works now...
<klerfayt> this keyboard layout tool in kde4 is broken
<klerfayt> and it breaks konsole then I try to use it
<klerfayt> god why I keep bothering with ubuntu alphas, someone punish me ;-)
<lavish> Hi guys, I've already asked it yesterday, but I had no reply: - I have a backup so I'm not a fool - anyway, is it possible to downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<zniavre> i made this but two days after alpha 1 was out
<zniavre> but right now it seems to be more complicated i think (too many downgrade)
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's possible to downgrade
<IdleOne> lavish, downgrade is not possible. you can do a fresh install of 8.04 ( good thing you have backups )
<lavish> oky, I'll restore my backup, thanks :)
<IdleOne> would be nice if someone would perhaps build in a "return to last know stable point" but then again if we wanted that we could run windows
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, that does kinda go into grub now
<IdleOne> elkbuntu, yeah I didn't think about that
<IdleOne> guess we do have that last stable boot
<elkbuntu> IdleOne, although... im not sure grub is healthy at the moment. my menu.lst is not looking... normal
<Redhammer> hello - short question does anyone else have a problem to get the DNS server to stick when using manual ipv4 settings in network manager, mine seems to go blank al the time
<IdleOne> elkbuntu, right now I am not messing around to much. don't want to make any waves. just looking over updateds/upgrades and hoping nothing major breaks. just glad I got my /home on seperate partition
<jrib> I only run development releases virtualized
<elkbuntu> jrib, eeepc. toy. reinstallable
<IdleOne> jrib, I did with the first 2 alpha's but it just is not the same as jumping in head first. so I move /home this way I have my backups
<elkbuntu> however, last i checked, menu.lst did not start with Name: adduser/homedir-permission
<IdleOne> today is friday huh :/
<Redhammer> sorry to ask again but anybody else got problems with DNS server setting being " wiped off " all the time ?
<IdleOne> Redhammer, if they aren't answering means either they have not tried and don't know or they are not here to answer. be patient and try again later.
<Redhammer> hello - short question does anyone else have a problem to get the DNS server to stick when using manual ipv4 settings in network manager, mine seems to go blank al the time
<astra-xwork> http://pastebin.ca/1173033
<astra-xwork> that is my error
<astra-xwork> same as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882185&goto=nextoldest
<astra-xwork> but i did not even change a kernel option
<astra-xwork> apt is broken and it cannot fix itself
<Scorcher> does anyonw know how to recover from the upgrade install?
<Reaby> Where can i file a request for a missing feature to be added to intrepid
<Reaby> i mean basic install should include needed ppp tools for these new mobile internet connections
<Redhammer> hello - short question does anyone else have a problem to get the DNS server to stick when using manual ipv4 settings in network manager, mine seems to go blank al the time
<Reaby> maybe somekind of wizard for huwai mobile internet and such like
<JollyGiant> anyone using intrepid with an x3100?
<JollyGiant> I can't seem to play any '3d' games except xmoto
<JollyGiant> the rest either crash the X server or just give a white screen
<Sharpie> how can i upgrade from alpha 3 to alpha 4? (doesn't show up when i run 'update-manager -d')
<zniavre> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   >alpha4
<Reaby> afaik it updates normally with daily updates.
<Sharpie> is there any way to see what version i'm using? (which alpha)
<JollyGiant> no, not really
<JollyGiant> the alphas are just snapshots of development
<Sharpie> then i'll just assume it's as new as it's gonna get
<Reaby> does bsd_release -a show someting
<JollyGiant> only difference between them and the daily snapshots that are autogenerated is someone actually checks to see if they work
<johninlex> hello all
<Sharpie> why is there no encrypt option in nautilus? (it exists in 8.04)
<Some_Person> I heard a rumor that Intrepid has a new theme. Is it true?
<LSD|Ninja> I could have It does, but it's temporary
<LSD|Ninja> bah
<Some_Person> Screenshot?
<LSD|Ninja> I don't have it handy, I trashed it at the first oppurtunity
<Some_Person> Is it nice?
<meta> Hi all
<meta> Is i'm remember well that somebody said to me (here or some where in #kubuntu or #kde) that the alpha comes yesterday?
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> alpha 4 to be precise meta
<meta> and... is it released?
<bazhang> yesh :)
<meta> because i apt-get upgraded my interpid install
<bazhang> then you are up to date
<Some_Person> How unstable is intrepid at this point?
<bazhang> assuming your mirrors have synced of course
<bazhang> read the /topic and decide for yourself Some_Person
<meta> and not too much changes found
<bazhang> the part about 'total system failure' in particular :)
<meta> hmm then i try with us mirrors
<Some_Person> I was hoping for details than a warning.
<bazhang> that is warning enough for me :)
<meta> ::)
<meta> for example my yakuake is frozen by now
<bazhang> the release notes can be found
<meta> so it hink i just reboot:)
<meta> is this the kubuntu devel channel too?
<bazhang> oops sorry
<Some_Person> I'll probably get Intrepid installed at a late beta, or if there's something really bad at that point the RC
<meta> at RC not too much, but interpid is now alpha, as bazhang said:)
<meta> Release candidate and alpha are two very different things:)
<Some_Person> I would never install an alpha
<bazhang> I'll install at rc :)
<meta> Then you must wait for interpid:)
<Some_Person> I normally do try the alphas as a live cd
<Some_Person> But I don't install them
<bazhang> in a vm sure
<Some_Person> I remember the Hardy RC. I was so happy when I installed it because Compiz finally worked correctly without XGL
<meta> I remember when i bought my eee 1000h, and i had no direct rendering
<meta> one day after a kernel and an intel xorg driver upgrade comes
<meta> and dri comes too:)
<Some_Person> You bought an eeePC?
<meta> yep.
<Some_Person> What's it like?
<meta> ?
<zniavre> small
<meta> yep. But i like it:)
<meta> no, i replaced my repos to the us mirror, and upgraded,, so i'll take a reboot and check how it plays:)
<meta> brb
<Some_Person> Why are the New Zealand repos faster than US for me?
<meta> re
<meta> The gui still not too responsive, the 3 second before the kmenu loads shows a memory bug at the place of the kmenu. Still no microphone, but now i have lan.
<meta> Some systray app's background is messed.
<meta> If somebody intrested...
<meta> And the alt-f2 window is a pita while loads...:/
<Ienorand> Is anybody else having troubles with wireless in Ibex-a4, are there any updates since the a4 release?
<askand> Is the GNOME Formatter in gnome yet?
<awalton_laptop> askand, I don't think it is
<askand> awalton_laptop:  Oh :( Thanks for answering
<marc> evening everyone
<marc> can someone assist me in finding a restricted modules package for 2.6.26-5-generic
<marc> i'm in dire need of one =)
<marc> (one that contains the nvidia drivers at least)
<dupondje> U can't set a static IP with the network manager ?
<dupondje> the OK button gets gray when u select Manual
<moh_bana> hi
<moh_bana> how do i run a check on a fat32 drive?
<dupondje> reboot doesn't work from the gui (gnome) ? :s
<JontheEchidna> dupondje: It's a known bug. Right now you have to log out and then reboot for it to work
<JontheEchidna> ...with Gnome, anyway. ;-)
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> I just use the console for now :P
<dupondje> and the Network manager is totally fucked also it seems :s
<JontheEchidna> ya, there have been some issues with the new nm 0.7 for some it seems
<JontheEchidna> not so bad if you have a wired connection though, heh
<dupondje> I have wired :p
<dupondje> can't set static ip
<JontheEchidna> Not so bad if you use DCHP. :P
<dupondje> just want static :D
<ryancr> trying to install alpha4 on virtual box 1.6.4, get kernel panic, is this an virutalbox problem or an ubuntu problem?
<dupondje> panic with what error ? :)
<dupondje> its prolly ubuntu problem
<dupondje> its ALPHA ...
<dupondje> :p
<ryancr> hmm seems to be: from the forums: I get "Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<dupondje> ryancr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/linux/+bug/246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot in VirtualBox with kernel 2.6.26.*-generic" [High,Confirmed]
<ryancr> dupondje: thanks
<askand> I recently tried alpha 4 live cd and I did not see a private directory or a guestaccount in the fastuserswitcher, do you have to install to see this?
<mvo> askand: it is only available via the "fast-user-switch" applet AFAIK
<askand> mvo: yes but it wasnt :(
<mvo> askand: hm, do you have the gdm-guest-session package installed?
<askand> mvo: no only tried from the livecd as I said :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-16
<Fredd> crazy xserver updates
<Fredd> you guys were right about the white pixels now im getting `em all the time
<Fredd> hey just ran all of the xorg updates and my sound is not working no more
<Fredd> if i turn the volume really high i could hear the weird sound that speakers make when their volume is full but im not getting any audio output from any program
<Fredd> anybody getting the same problem maybe?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Fredd> JontheEchidna: did u install the updates too?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> but I don't see how xorg would mess up sound
<Fredd> well it just did for me after restarting
<Fredd> i have no sound not even core sound for like login events
<Fredd> man where is
<Fredd> ROAF*
<Fredd> so anybody with any suggestions/
<Fredd> i think im going to restart a couple of times and then it will start working just like yesterday
<JontheEchidna> I did restart since the upgrade since dbus shat itself and killed networkmanager
<JontheEchidna> maybe it did the same for you and killed the sound server?
<Fredd> how do i know if its killed?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know
<JontheEchidna> I don't know gnome
 * JontheEchidna uses KDE
<Fredd> well i can turn up the volume for the volume control tool though
<Fredd> and hear the fuzzness
<JontheEchidna> anyway, I'm turning in for the night
<DanaG> Oh hey, is it possible to "convert" a 32-bit system to 64-bit?
<DanaG> .... or at least to match package states and config files?
<pwnguin> you could dpkg -l > file
<pwnguin> but i guess the config files are tricky
<DanaG> Well, luckily, the new laptop (not available until "mid-september" :(  ) will offer a way to stick a second hard drive it in.
<DanaG> I'll be able to keep  the old one around for config file retrieval.
<spiritssight> what alpha is out now
<nteon> hi friends
<nteon> dumb question: how do I change runlevels in 8.10?  'telinit 3' and 'start rc3' both do nuffin
<nteon> (both commands run as root)
<nteon> 'initctl start rc3' also doesn't do what it should
<nteon> maybe when I finish updating upstart will work correctly.
<DanaG> how about init 3?
<nteon> DanaG: no, that doesn't work either
<DanaG> Odd.
<G_009> Doo
<DanaG> Oh yeah, Ubuntu doesn't have anything but '1' and 'everything else' -- upstart doesn't work the same way as runlevels in other distros.
<nteon> DanaG: really?  how am I suppose to kill X then?
<G_009> ctrlaltdel
<DanaG> nope
<nteon> (and why are there jobs for all runlevels)
<DanaG> invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<DanaG> er, sudo it.
<nteon> DanaG: is there documentation for this anywhere?
<nteon> (and thanks!)
<G_009> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cypherdelic> Nice, last updates of kernel make my bootanimation of mythbuntu came back, good work, i chang emy bug
<Fredd> still no luck guys
<Fredd> no more sound!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Isn't that a lovely feature?
<cypherdelic> Where to put a command to load it BEFORE XServer (it is 'nvidia-settings -l'? Please help.
<Fredd> they are not called bugs just unwanted features
<G_009> shame on you for using KDE
<G_009> :-
<G_009> p
<Fredd> anybody could help me with this sound problem?
<Fredd> i just dont understand how could a xserver update just completely blackout my sound...i have checked every settings for sound and im pretty sure nothing has changed...
<nteon> I have an unrelated sound query: I hear the noise for when GDM (yay for me for using GNOME!) loads, but once I log in it seems to think I don't have any sound devices
<Fredd> well finally about time i got it to work lol
<Fredd> and no more white pixelz!
<Fredd> if any of you guys wanted to know...i went "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils", "sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils", and finally "sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntustudio-desktop"//since im running ubuntustudio
<Fredd> from now i guess i just have to be carefull with what i install in terms of libaries and packages
<DanaG> wtf... my hda device disappeared from PulseAudio!
<DanaG> ... and I can't unload the driver... it's in use
<DanaG> ... and yet, nothing is using /dev/snd/*
<DanaG> oh wait, mixer applet was using it... but still, it's odd that PulseAudio dropped it.
<telexicon> i have some different models of dell servers available, would anybody be interested in the results if i tested installing/using intrepid server on them?
<telexicon> for example dell poweredge 2450, 1550/2550, 1650/2650, 2850, 1950/2950 and R805
<Technofrood> How do I enable raid4-5 in the kernel? (trying to access an nvidia fakeraid raid5 array, but dmraid claims "ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid4-5" not in kernel")
<Technofrood> I had it working in 8.04 before I upgraded but it doesn't seem to work anymore
<ikonia> Technofrood: mod probe it, but keep in mind that fake raid is aBAD technology
<Technofrood> I did mooodprobe dm-raid-4-5 and got no erros but dmraid -ay still claims its not in kernel
<ikonia> Technofrood: does lsmod show it loaded
<ikonia> and again keep in mind fake raid is just a massive problem technology as a whole
<ikonia> (in my opinion it should be dropped)
<Technofrood> Except I need it for when I'm in windows
<ikonia> Technofrood: you don't "need" it
<ikonia> there are other raid technologies
<ikonia> windows has a software raid function
<ikonia> the ame as linux
<Technofrood> Is there a softwaer raid that works in both windows and linux?
<ikonia> same
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the whole point of software raid is that its managed by the host OS
<ikonia> (not the whole point)
<Technofrood> Thus I wouldbn't be able to share files between the two then
<Technofrood> which defets the point of trying toi get it to work
<ikonia> not on the raid partition, but on a seperate non-raid partition would be fine
<Technofrood> I don't happen to have a spare 1.36TB single disk though
<ikonia> also keep in mind using 8.10 your using unstable software so trying to get this working for a "stable" purpose is a moving target
<ikonia> does lsmod show your modules loaded ?
<Technofrood> dm_raid4_5             73100  0
<Technofrood> dm_region_hash         19328  1 dm_raid4_5
<Technofrood> dm_mem_cache           12672  1 dm_raid4_5
<Technofrood> dm_message             11008  1 dm_raid4_5
<Technofrood> dm_log                 17540  3 dm_raid4_5,dm_region_hash,dm_mirror
<Technofrood> dm_mod                 61640  3 dm_raid4_5,dm_mirror,dm_log
<ikonia> all looks great except for the 0 instance of dm_raid4_5
<ikonia> what does the syslog say when you are issuing your dmraid commands ?
<Technofrood> Aug 16 12:26:42 ubuntu klogd: [ 2404.108015] device-mapper: table: 254:0: raid4-5: unknown target type
<Technofrood> Aug 16 12:26:42 ubuntu klogd: [ 2404.108015] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<ikonia> Technofrood: what command are you doing to cause that
<Technofrood> dmraid -ay
<ikonia> can you do a -c on the block device ?
<Technofrood> silly question which one?
<siimo> hey.. anyone have issue with boot cd? boot.iso when i try to boot with it i get an error:  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(104,1)
<Technofrood> it lists all the drive idividually
<siimo> or something strange like that
<ikonia> Technofrood: one of the ones thats not working
<ikonia> Technofrood: as in the device mapper device
<Technofrood> /dev/mapper/nvidia_hbcgcebg1?
<siimo> anyone?
<ikonia> well what ever your devices are
<ikonia> siimo: for some reason it can't see your disk
<Technofrood> that's what I would use to access it normally but its not there
<ikonia> Technofrood: ok - so the device isn't created via device mapper yet
<siimo> hmm this is the boot cd though.. if it cant see my drive then thats a major fail..
<ikonia> well, it's not good
<ikonia> Technofrood: did the modules auto load, or did you have to force them with modprobe (I know you said you modprobed them beore)
<siimo> i think even dapper worked on this machine so i cant see why the kernel cant recognize my drive now
<ikonia> siimo: what has dapper got to do with anything ?
<ikonia> siimo: your using a development release of a product that is over 2 months away from release
<siimo> i meant this isnt some new hardware.. sata chip
<siimo> yes i know that... but it is using a stable version of kernel so it shouldnt fail at such a basic thing even if it is pre alpha
<ikonia> siimo: 1.) have you checked the vailidy of your CD 2.) have you checked the vailidy of the image you burnt 3.) how certain are you it's actaully booting from cd
<ikonia> siimo: a stable version of the kernel ???
<ikonia> siimo: it's in development
<siimo> 2.6.26 is final
<ikonia> siimo: so ?
<siimo> yes i burnt twice.. i have checked cd
<ikonia> siimo: how did you check the cD ?
<ikonia> siimo: how did you check the iso ?
<ikonia> siimo: how much ram does your machine have ?
<siimo> by downloading it multiple times from multiple sources and comparing the md5
<siimo> 2GB
<ikonia> siimo: how did you verify the cd ?
<siimo> how do you verify it when buring? yes i did that
<ikonia> siimo: how did you veify the burnt cd ?
<siimo> by using the verify option in the CD burning program
<ikonia> and that passed %100 ?
<siimo> yes
<ikonia> siimo: your not using any form of raid on the disk
<siimo> no, just a standard sata drive in IDE mode
<ikonia> part of that looks like a CD error
<ikonia> or ram error
<ikonia> as it's unompressing into ram
<ikonia> eg: the root file system it's trying to mount is squash FS
<ikonia> that is unompressed into ram
<siimo> theres no ram error im using old version of ubuntu and has been running stable for 19 days without rebooting..
<siimo> before i rebooted to run this CD
<ikonia> that doesn't really mean much
<ikonia> have you tried the CD on another machine yet
<siimo> not to mention i been using suspend2ram a lot too, im pretty sure theres no hardware problem
<siimo> no, ill try it on another machine now
<ikonia> siimo: have you ran memcheck for a couple of hours ?
<ikonia> as for what ever reason it's unable to mount what it consideres a root file system, which on a livecd is squashfs uncompressed to ram
<siimo> ikonia: like i said theres no need to memcheck this is my everyday machine and is 100% stable.. like you say it could be CD fault or bug in the kernel
<ikonia> siimo: are there any warnings before that message
<ikonia> siimo: there is a need to memcheck it
<ikonia> siimo: every day use does not mean no problem
<siimo> true but a pre alpha quality software is more likely to be the problem than my stable system
<ikonia> not nessasry at that problem
<ikonia> you could have a 1 meg of fault and this hashmap wants to use that 1 meg
<siimo> CD is fine
<siimo> just tested in a VM
<ikonia> well thats a good start
<ikonia> and an excellent way to test
<siimo> no i think might be incompatible with my hardware.. or maybe i have too many partitions i have 9 of them and ive had a live CD or two have problem with that
<ikonia> nah, partitions shouldn't matter as it's unompcressing to ram
<ikonia> and with 2GB it shouldn't need to touch the disk
<ikonia> you should be able to boot with no physical disk attatched
<siimo> i also no that i need to pass the noapic boot parameter othervise kernel panics too
<ikonia> I don't see that as a major issue
<ikonia> many boards need boot options
<siimo> whats worrying is that in VM the cd booted up with the boot screen with various options
<siimo> in real system it stops at boot prompt
<ikonia> why is that worring ?
<ikonia> worrying?
<siimo> and i type "linux noapic"  am i supposed to pass anything else
<siimo> like kernel name
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you type linux noapci ? where do you type that ?
<siimo> like i said i dont get the boot screen with options.. i just get black screen with boot prompt
<ikonia> are you pressing F6 boot boot options ?
<siimo> pressing F1-6 has no effect
<ikonia> siimo: what's a boot prompt ?
<siimo> the word boot and a : after it
<siimo> rest of the screen empty
<ikonia> siimo: there is something very wrong there
<ikonia> siimo: I suspect thats why your getting the wront rootFS
<ikonia> siimo: your not giving the correct boot options from that boot prompt
<ikonia> siimo: nor should you be execpted to though
<ikonia> expected
<siimo> the spalash menu should work,, not sure why it doesnt load
<ikonia> yes, thats the problem there
<ikonia> (not that the splash screen doesn't work - the fact that the splash screen is not there to pass the correct boot options)
<siimo> ill give it another go brb
<ikonia> I don't think rebooting will change anything
<siimo> cool problem solved
<siimo> i tried pressing f1 to f6 and managed to get txt help.. then typed install noapic and that worked.. i guess linux noapic was wrong
<danbhfive> anyone know whats going on with this idea? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/40/
<danbhfive> The launchpad link is dead
<ikonia> danbhfive: contact the project team
<danbhfive> ikonia: but the link is dead... how do I find the project team?
<danbhfive> https://launchpad.net/hwtest
<danbhfive> I think Ill just post to the launchpad mailing list
<ikonia> seems sensible as your question isn't really anything aimed at ubuntu+1
<as1965> Has anyone installed intrepid alpha4 alternate ISO i386? I have tried twice now - and it stops after ~70% (base system) wanting another CDROM
<as1965> It wants the disk labelled "Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ Aplha i386 (20080813)"
<as1965> A "mwdia change" - I have to reboot (cannot go back or continue)
<as1965> The first time I rebooted - it hosed my original boot loader and I had to "recover" (reinstall grub)
<siimo> hi, when using a custom compiled kernel.. my mouse doesnt work at all in ibex.. but it works in normal ubuntu kernel, any ideas? its a PS2 mouse and i have compiled the drivers in properly.. the same kernel works elsewhere
<as1965> siimo: might be worth checking the diff between your kernel config and the ibex kernel config (as per /boot)
<Sharpie> flash content makes firefox slow down to a halt. is this a reported bug or does this only happen to me?
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone - I got a problem: I have a long boot time, maybe because vol_id takes 20 secs or so - how can I avoid this?
<Volkodav> if I have Ethernet jack bad in my laptop will the USBtoRj-45 help or it will use the same busted network card?
<doggymenz> anyone have problem with audio skipping?
<cycom> is there any word from AMD/ATI when the newest fglrx will be available and ready for Xorg 7.4?
<cycom> or a decent procedure for downgrading hardy's 7.4 to 7.3 so I can use the old fglrx?
<cycom> downgrading intrepid's*
<DanaG> Does the open-source driver not work for you?
<cycom> DanaG: not for 3d and compiz...
<DanaG> Aah, right.
<DanaG> Well, at least that situation is better than the situation with nvidia 71 drivers.
<crdlb> cycom: what model is it?
<DanaG> NVIDIA 71 is just plain broken -- and 'nv' sucks.
<cycom> crdlb: what model of video card? Mobility Radeon X1300
<cycom> DanaG: I was fortunate enough to have a GeForce Go 7300 to stick in my laptop to replace the Mobility Radeon X1400 that was in it
<crdlb> R500 should have compiz support with latest stuff
<DanaG> You must've been doubly fortunate to have MXM.
<DanaG> My next laptop will have an ATI HD3650.
<cycom> crdlb: with which drivers?
<crdlb> open source driver
<DanaG> With the current state of radeonhd and that card, do the closed-source drivers give any benefit over the open ones?
<cycom> crdlb: if so, AWESOME, because intrepid is the first release to support suspend/resume on that laptop as well :)
<cycom> DanaG: MXM?
<cycom> crdlb: I'll have to pull the Alpha 4 iso down and try it
<crdlb> I know it requires mesa 7.1, which intrepid has
<DanaG> MXM... a GPU on a card, that's changeable.
<crdlb> I don't know if intrepid has all the other pieces though
<cycom> DanaG: oh :)
<crdlb> DanaG: radeonhd still has hardly any 3d support, right?
<cycom> crdlb: would the LiveCD let me know?
<crdlb> yes
<cycom> ok. I'll give it a shot.
<DanaG> The only 3D thing I do is Compiz-Fusion, anyway.
<DanaG> All my games are in Windows.
<crdlb> although you'll have to override that ridiculous blacklist for compiz if that hasn't been removed in intrepid
<cycom> that's easy enough to do.
<DanaG> Lovely feature: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<cycom> I wonder if my fingerprint reader will work.
<cycom> I saw some software, but it doesn't seem to use the fingerprint reader's stored prints, so...
<cycom> or more than one finger, for that matter.
<DanaG> libpam-fprint
<DanaG> and fprint-tools
<DanaG> google for "gdm fingerprint"
<cycom> cool
<cycom> I'll worry about that later I suppose.  I'm busy slurping down the intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<DanaG> I'm going to get this (15") laptop when it's available: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Newsentry.153+M525c5454f12.0.html
<DanaG> With the ATI card, not nvidia.
<cycom> why?
<DanaG> For the sake of having open-source video drivers.
<DanaG> I'm sick of dealing with nvidia... it's given me nothing but headaches, in both Windows and Linux.
<cycom> DanaG: I had no trouble with intrepid and my nvidia card...
<cycom> and on my vista 64 bit desktop, my GeForce 9600 GT works great!
<DanaG> Still, I also want to support the spirit of open-source.
<DanaG> ... and nvidia has also had that "defective cards" issue.
<cycom> My 7950 failed, and the company sent me a free 9600GT because they were out of 7950
<cycom> every company has defective hadware at some point.
<DanaG> ... anyway, open-source is a big thing.
<DanaG> ... and nvidia's Windows control panel sucks; frankly, I prefer the ATI one.  And ATI's Hydravision is now available on Vista; NView isn't.
<DanaG> ... and you can use the awesome ATI Tray Tools with ATI..... but not with nvidia, of course.
<DanaG> Ugh, this dmesg spam is lame.
<DanaG> dmesg | grep preamble | wc -l
<DanaG> 1533
<DanaG> [65165.329291] wlan0: switched to long barker preamble (BSSID=00:16:01:d6:9b:a8)
<DanaG> [65168.460223] wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:16:01:d6:9b:a8)            .... over and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over
<cycom> crdlb: ok, compiz.real dumps errors about GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<crdlb> cycom: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<cycom> crdlb: direct rendering: Yes
<crdlb> cycom: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cycom> crdlb: it's the default from the liveCD, just FYI
<cycom> my Xorg.conf that is
<crdlb> but that's not what I'm looking for :>
<cycom> crdlb: I understand :)
<cycom> paste.ubuntu.com work for you?
<crdlb> of course :)
<cycom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/38048/
<cycom> there you go
<cycom> ohho. compiz: found laptop using ati driver.
<crdlb> ohhhh
<crdlb> you ran compiz.real directly?
<cycom> yes. also, I ran it as sudo
<crdlb> argh
<crdlb> why on earth would you use sudo?
<cycom> all my fault. sorry :/
<crdlb> but now this makes sense
<crdlb> run: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<crdlb> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 needs to be set for compiz to work on AIGLX
<crdlb> which the compiz script (upstream: compiz-manager) handles for you
<cycom> alrighty, so if I tell it SKIP_CHECK=yes, compiz should work?
<crdlb> CHECKS*
<crdlb> but yes, try that in a terminal
<cycom> ok dokie
<cycom> hrm...
<cycom> I seem to be getting fading and things...
<cycom> lets see if wobbly windows works
<crdlb> press super+E
<cycom> ah yes, expo works
<cycom> amazing!
<crdlb> nice, thx for testing :>
<cycom> this means that I can install ubuntu on my Toshiba and be happy :)
<cycom> thanks for the help!
 * crdlb makes a note that R500 works with compiz in intrepid
<cycom> if my laptop comes out of suspend...
<cycom> OH YEAH!
<cycom> Works like a charm.
<cycom> Time for an install
<cycom> hey crdlb, any idea what's up with the psychadelic ptys and such on boot?
<crdlb> not a clue
<crdlb> sounds like a feature :P
<cycom> I'm getting like black and gray or red and gray lines or just a bunch of blocks and things
<cycom> but then X pops up just fine
<cycom> very strange.
<cycom> I can't read any boot messages at all.
<cycom> more than one laptop too.  NVidia AND ATI video cards.
<JollyGiant> cycom: blacklist uvesafb in the initramfs
<JollyGiant> cycom: or maybe install v86d
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-17
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> what is the new theme gonna look like
<emma> Intrepid is wonderful.
<elkbuntu> you wont agree when it eats your grub like it did mine the other day.
 * Hobbsee wonders where the multimedia buttons have gone
 * DanaG asks Hobbsee: is your keyboard layout set to "Evdev Managed Keyboard"?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and how do I make myself privileged to set realtime priority on stuff without running it as root?
<DanaG> ( for stuff such as timidity.)
<Hobbsee> DanaG: nope.  where does that get set?
<Hobbsee>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us" ?
<DanaG> KDE, or Gnome?
<Hobbsee> gnome
<DanaG> Aah, System->Preferences->Keyboard
<DanaG> Tab: layouts.
<Hobbsee> then, yes.
<Hobbsee> it is
<DanaG> Aah.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, maybe the config looks like my menu.lst :Þ
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now go to Keyboard Shortcuts and rebind them; they may have changed from raw hex into names.
<DanaG> Random bug link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [High,In progress]
<Hobbsee> DanaG: that's done it, thanks.
<Hobbsee> although, my advance key doesn't work still
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's that bug...
<DanaG> Advance?  As in, next tracks?
<DanaG> s/tracks/track/
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> xev doesn't find it at all
<Hobbsee> it came in in hardy, but i don't think it ever got tracked down
<DanaG> Hmm, does 'showkey' on console give anything?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console ?
<DanaG> Or does it maybe show up when you do 'tail -f /var/log/acpid'
<DanaG> showkey has to be on a TTY.
<Hobbsee> what do i do?  run it on a TTY, and press the button?  i don't need to pipe somewhere?
<Hobbsee> iirc, last time i tried something w ith showkey, it did Really Bad Things...
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: it doesn't come up on showkey, nor on acpid.
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> What type of laptop?
<Hobbsee> dell 6400
<Hobbsee> what's really odd is that these worked before.
<DanaG> Odd.
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> hm.  nope, not that.
<Hobbsee> the key that isn't working is defined twice in hotkey setup...
<siimo> anyone having random x server crashes? ><
<RAOF> Not I, said the wolf.
<siimo> i think it might have something to do with vmware
<siimo> im working away and all of a sudden im dropped to a terminal window
<Ayabara> is there a trigger I can use here to search for packages in 8.10?
<RAOF> Ayabara: !find works, but please play with it in a privmessage.
<Ayabara> RAOF: thanks. can I find out the version of sw as well? what I wonder is if digikam 0.10 beta2 is installed in 8.10
<RAOF> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.3-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6890 kB, installed size 21928 kB
<geser> check also LP as ubottu knows only packages which got successfully build
<Ayabara> RAOF: ah. ok.
<geser> intrepid "has" digikam 0.9.4 but it FTBFS
<Ayabara> I thought intrepid was gonna be kde4
<gnomefreak> Ayabara: it is
<Ayabara> gnomefreak: but kde3 as well, since digikam is version 0.9.4?
<gnomefreak> Ayabara: no
<gnomefreak> Ayabara: intrepid doesnt have a ~/.kde3 its ~/.kde and by default that is kde4
<Ayabara> gnomefreak: ok. shouldn't digikam 0.10 be the one included then?
<gnomefreak> Ayabara: im sorry at the moment we do have kde3 dir
 * gnomefreak wonders if things have changed
<crdlb> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> digikam-kde4 (source: digikam-kde4): digital photo management application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 9759 kB, installed size 24100 kB
 * gnomefreak is asking
<Ayabara> aha. I want that to be beta-2 instead :)
<Ayabara> Is II usable if I accept the occasional crash/bug? sorry, but I had to ask ;-)
<RAOF> Yes; I use it.
<RAOF> That said, don't expect it to boot tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> maybe it is gonna be kde4 since ~/.kde4 is empty for most part
<Ayabara> RAOF: point taken :)
<gnomefreak> RAOF: do you knwo wherer the system beep setting is at. i couldnt find it in gconf
<RAOF> gnomefreak: I'm not even totally sure which system beep you mean :)
<gnomefreak> RAOF: the beep from CPU
<gnomefreak> RAOF: the "ping" that you get when someone says your nick in IRC among other places
 * RAOF doesn't get one of those.
<RAOF> Regardless of which particular beep it is, I don't know. :)
<gnomefreak> RAOF: ok thanks
<Ayabara> digikam released beta2 on the 1st of august. what's a good guess for when it will reach the repos?
<siimo> i wanna know when transmisson 1.32 will hit it
<RAOF> When someone packages it?
<RAOF> ;)
<siimo> it is the official torrent client ><
<siimo> atleast fonts in ubuntU+1 look nice n crispy
<DanaG> Beep from CPU?  Processors can't beep.
<DanaG> The more correct term is "case" or "chassis" or "motherboard" or something like that.
<DanaG> Or merely "PC Speaker"
<Dr_willis> Speakerdectomy time! :)
<DanaG> Nope, blacklist snd_pcsp time.
<Dr_willis> thats not as fun!
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<rexy_> when you fire up update-manager -d in hardy is it supposed to show you the option to update to intrepid alpa ## or do you have to adjust the apt-sources to be able to upgrade?
<DanaG> you may need '-c' for "consider development versions'
<Poisson> 大家好阿
<Poisson> I am a chinese
<rexy_> No such option with -c either DanaG
<RAOF> rexy_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4 is likely what you want.
<rexy_> nah that's just iso's, seem to recall having done upgrades this way on previous releases, but maybe those were beta's iunoo
<gnomefreak> -c is not needed its assumed by update-manager
<RAOF> rexy_: You'll find in the second paragraph it says "to upgrade, <alt>+F2 and type in 'update-manager -d' without the quotes" :)
<rexy_> RAOF, did that but it just gives me the normal update screen, and not an added button which lets me upgrade
<gnomefreak> rexy_: when u-m opens choose update/upgrade than the new release should show up
<rexy_> i just have two buttons check and install updates
<gnomefreak> rexy_: use check
<gnomefreak> when its done it will either need to install updates or it will give you the option to upgrade to intrepid
<rexy_> yeh it doesnt
 * gnomefreak cant remember the exact order.
<rexy_> just check and greyed out install updates
<gnomefreak> rexy_: if its that important use the old way
<rexy_> aptitude dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> rexy_: yes or apt-get
 * gnomefreak uses apt-get but most likley the upgrade will fail
<rexy_> i tried synaptic but it didnt start a dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> atleast if using ubuntu
<gnomefreak> rexy_: than i suggest you wait since it seems you are not sure how to upgrade. its unlikely you can fix the problems you are going to have with broken packages
<gnomefreak> rexy_: HINT: you are missing a very important step
<rexy_> which is?
<gnomefreak> rexy_: have you looked at /etc/apt/sources.list
 * gnomefreak betting the repos says *hardy*
<rexy_> you mean the upgradenotes?
<rexy_> yeah i've got some intrepid sources too
<rexy_> but that just gives me a lot of package updates
<gnomefreak> rexy_: first you need to understand thats its very likely your upgrade will fail
<rexy_> but not a distribution upgrade button
<gnomefreak> rexy_: only intrepid sources
<s0u][ight> in the sources.list file there will be no button :d
<gnomefreak> than run apt-get updaate
<rexy_> s0u][ight, heh, no i mean update-manager
<gnomefreak> rexy_: either get rid of intrepid sources and ue u-m or get rid of hardy sources and use terminal
<gnomefreak> rexy_: either way ubuntu-desktop is broken so its likely you will run into issues wince you need that package to upgrade
<gnomefreak> s/wince/since
<rexy_> ah yeah i guess that pose a problem
<gnomefreak> rexy_: a big one
<gnomefreak> rexy_: its fixable but its not easy or fast unless you know what you are doing than its fairly easy
<gnomefreak> but most deps will fail to upgrade as well
<gnomefreak> you will get errors like package depends on ubuntu-desktop version  but ubuntu-desktop version isnt installed
<gnomefreak> version == version number of package
<rexy_> whats the trigger for the update-manager to show the button for a new release?
<rexy_> gnomefreak, i tried the various combinations in the apt.list but yeah seems upgrading that way atm is not a great idea :)
<gnomefreak> rexy_: before u-m does anything you need to remove hardy sources than restart u-m the way you did to  begin with it should runa  check than it should give you choice but u-m doesnt fix ubuntu-desktop
<tacone> will intrepid finally support dmraid ?
<RAOF> rexy_: What does 'lsb-release -a' say?
<rexy_> gnomefreak, i tried it with every combination, no update-button with just ibex sources
<rexy_> hardy 8.04.1
<gnomefreak> rexy_: did you restart u-m?
<RAOF> tacone: You'll want to define "support"; you've been able to use dmraid for quite some time ;).
<rexy_> yes
<gnomefreak> rexy_: than run apt-get update
<rexy_> also done that prior to running update-manager
<gnomefreak> rexy_: than dist-upgrade than watch for breakage
<rexy_> it just gave me a slew of packges to updates and complaints about broken packages
<tacone> RAOF: on the wiki page of dmraid there's a box in the header which I believe being red :-). it says it's not supported.
<rexy_> *update
<gnomefreak> rexy_: didnt i just tell you that?
<tacone> RAOF: using dmraid me too right now. but with some glitches.
<RAOF> rexy_: Yeah.  You've got Intrepid, which is why update-manager isn't giving you the dist-upgrade ;)
<tacone> RAOF: I wonder about livecd support, fdisk -l without errors and (very)basic assurance against data loss
<rexy_> RAOF, that wouldnt make sense, since i havent done anything with that yet
<RAOF> rexy_: But you've got the intrepid sources in your apt cache, which I suspect will confuse update-manager no end.
<RAOF> tacone: I don't know if anyone who cares about dmraid is doing anything about support; you could be that person, I guess :)
<gnomefreak> rexy_: you have a mixed system. go back to hardy repos no intrepid ones than run update and upgrade to hopfully give you either notihng or an error
<rexy_> i havent ran any intrepid updates
<gnomefreak> rexy_: to clear cache run sudo apt-get autoclean
<rexy_> that just removes stale install packages
<gnomefreak> rexy_: i knwo what it does
<tacone> RAOF: I suck big time when it comes to low level question, I'm more suited to give support in other areas
<rexy_> then how would it help
<gnomefreak> rexy_: return your sources.list file to hardy
<rexy_> it's set to hardy
<gnomefreak> any intrepid ones?
<rexy_> nah
<gnomefreak> now save and close it and run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> than run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rexy_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> rexy_: if it doesnt give anything than try installing ubuntu-desktop
<rexy_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> rexy_: good
<gnomefreak> rexy_: now wait for intrepid to get fixed than worry about upgrading
<rexy_> well it doesnt have to be fixed, as long as i can install it to test some hw support
<gnomefreak> it should be fixed in a5 along with shutdown/restart/logout problems
<gnomefreak> rexy_: run a chroot
<gnomefreak> rexy_: get the ISO but you will still have problems with ubuntu-desktop its been broken for last 2 alpha releases
<gnomefreak> rexy_: maybe grab the xubuntu or the kubuntu ISO instead
<gnomefreak> neither are broken on my system
<gnomefreak> oh that reminds me
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: my ubuntu-desktop is not broken
<JollyGiant> I mean, it's installed
<JollyGiant> I don't remember doing anything special to make it so
<Hobbsee> JollyGiant: then...fix it?
<Hobbsee> oh, not broken.  never mind
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: it is very much broken since we are missing the depends. ill show you hold on
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: scrollkeeper
<gnomefreak> you NEED that package
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: Doesn't rarian replace it?
<JollyGiant> rarian-compat has Provides: scrollkeeper
<JollyGiant> and Replaces
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> yep it seems to
<JollyGiant> And you don't "need" that anyway, unless you like reading GNOME documentation :P
<s0u][ight> Hobbsee: why did you kick him if i may know?
<gnomefreak> they havent fixed the deps yet on alot of packages
<Hobbsee> s0u][ight: because he is unwelcome, in any ubuntu channel.
<jpds> s0u][ight: Known troll.
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: They don't need to fix the deps, rarian-compat Provides scrollkeeper and that's fine
<gnomefreak> hell read /whois
<gnomefreak> scrollkeeper: Installed: (none) Candidate: 0.3.14-16ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> how is that provided
<s0u][ight> he is op at #fuckubuntu XD
<JollyGiant> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpds> s0u][ight: Do not join there. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> s0u][ight: he made the channel
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: dpkg is weird? :)
<s0u][ight> jpds: i wont :D thats just what i got from whois :D
<gnomefreak> dpkg is fine
<s0u][ight> what is his problem?
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: how does an app replace and provide
<gnomefreak> its one or other
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: It's a packaging thing
<Hobbsee> s0u][ight: yes, we've realised.
 * Hobbsee doubts he'll have it overly long.
<JollyGiant> It has to replace it so it can overwrite it's files and it has to provide it so it can satisfy dependencies
<JollyGiant> its
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: the apps still run but the deps on that need ot be fixed
<s0u][ight> btw sorry for using that channel name :D
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: point == it doesnt install it
<gnomefreak> nor depend on it
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: They don't have to, but it would be good housekeeping to update the dependency to the package that actually has that stuff
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: rarian-compat ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> The following NEW packages will be installed: scrollkeeper
<JollyGiant> Obviously installing scrollkeeper will remove rarian-compat
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: it doesnt provide scrollkepper as you can see
<JollyGiant> Provides is for dependency resolution
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: that is the point, it doesnt procide it it replaces it
<gnomefreak> provides
<JollyGiant> If you want to install scrollkeeper and that packages still exists it'll install it
<JollyGiant> If scrollkeeper was not in the archive it'd offer to install rarian-compat for you instead.
<Hobbsee> you don't want scrollkeeper, surely?
<JollyGiant> You don't
<gnomefreak> the package needs to be fixed one dont depend on scrollkeeper and 2 dont list it as a provide
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: You keep saying 'needs to be fixed' as if something was broken.
<gnomefreak> errors are not usrer feindly
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: end user isnt gonna understand why all those packages depend on scrollkeeper as erros states
<JollyGiant> There is no error. If you explicitly choose to install scrollkeeper you get it. If you install ubuntu-desktop you get rarian-compat and things that depend on scrollkeeper are fine with using it.
<JollyGiant> So changing the dependencies would just be a housekeeping thing, not a requirement for a working package.
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/518031
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: tell me again there is no error there
<JollyGiant> There is no error there
<JollyGiant> If you install totem-xine dpkg will tell you the same thing about the totem package
<gnomefreak> dpkg: scrollkeeper: dependency problems,
<JollyGiant> For a small time those packages are missing a dependency but since apt knows it is installing something that provides that dependency it tells dpkg to ignore it
<JollyGiant> You'll notice the install didn't actually fail.
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt. and wont be by release time im sure. the packages need the depends so the end user doesnt see this
<JollyGiant> No end user will see that unless they do a manual dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> end user should never see that
<gnomefreak> on a stable release
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and they won't, because they'll use the dist-upgrader.
<JollyGiant> People using update-manager won't see or care, it'll just work
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: dist-upgrade fails due to depends issue please see topic above with rexy_
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: If it fails rarian-compat/scrollkeeper is not the reason it fails.
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: Guaranteed 100%, that is _not_ the reason.
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: it fails on ubuntu-desktop
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: For some other reason.
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: If the dist-upgrade is failing on rarian-compat/scrollkeeper that is an apt bug.
<gnomefreak> for a depends issue ant since that is only dep issue with ubuntu-desktop its very likely scrollkeeper
<JollyGiant> And if apt had such a bug I doubt any transition would ever be possible in the Debian world.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i presume you'll give a summary, with apt logs.
<gnomefreak> its not an apt issue if anything its either a dpkg issue or a dep issue
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: Would you be more likely to believe me if I did /nick Amaranth?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i didnt have the issue rexy_ did so he can provide them
<Hobbsee> and that is *not* the only dep issue with u-d, in the entirety of ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> please do not talk crack.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: most liekly not but its the only one i see
<gnomefreak> show me another one
<JollyGiant> This is not even a dependency issue
<JollyGiant> It is gnomefreak seeing scary looking things from dpkg he doesn't understand and thinking it's an issue.
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: if its not why do i see the error on deps?
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: i do understand
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<JollyGiant> You'll see the same message
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: there has been no information provided at all on what it might be.
<Hobbsee> and you are *wrong*, scrollkeeper is not required.
<gnomefreak> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<JollyGiant> Oh right, they changed the way that works
<Hobbsee> now, i will warn you one last time:  Please do *not* spread wrong answers, and crack, in this channel.
<gnomefreak> and if it was a problem with that i would see it
<JollyGiant> Used to be just like this situation, now they install two binaries and use update-alternatives to choose which one gets the totem symlink
<gnomefreak> Replaces: scrollkeeper
<gnomefreak> Provides: scrollkeeper
<gnomefreak> that shouldnt be contradictory
<rexy_> ?
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: Read up on what those do.
<gnomefreak> its not possible to do that with anything
<JollyGiant> It is, actually
<JollyGiant> There is actually this goofy tool that will make dummy packages that use Provides to pretend to be some other package so you can keep metapackages like ubuntu-desktop installed.
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: how can it replace and provide ther would be a conflict no?
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: but rarian is not a meta package per say since all it is is for docs. it has depends most meta packages dont
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: Again, Replaces is so it can replace the files from scrollkeeper (/usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update, etc) without dpkg complaining about two packages owning the same file and Provides is for dependency resolution
<gnomefreak> well ubuntu-desktop changed
<JollyGiant> To make sure rarian-compat was chosen over scrollkeeper
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: right but the packages still depend on a package that isnt installed
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: have you not looked into provides?
<JollyGiant> Since they both fulfill the dependency needs for 'scrollkeeper' and the scrollkeeper package was already installed apt would prefer it. With ubuntu-desktop explicitly depending on rarian-compat it'll get a higher score and be installed.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it doesnt install it it removes it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: the package now depends on a package that *is* installed - it's rarian-compat.
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: Many packages depend on things that aren't actually installed.
<Hobbsee> now please, do some research on how apt works, before you open your mouth further.
 * JollyGiant tries to find a java example
<gnomefreak> ho that would be recommends since i have never seen that on a stable release
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, it would not.
<gnomefreak> s/ho/no
<gnomefreak> you cant depend on a package that cant be installed due to removing the package you want
<JollyGiant> All JREs have a Provides for something like 'java-jre' or something so packages that work with all of them can depend on that and get whatever one the user is actually using
<gnomefreak> hence dep errors
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you can, if you're using provides.
<Hobbsee> please actually do some *research*
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: that is a meta package
<JollyGiant> java-runtime
<JollyGiant> its not a metapackage, it's a virtual package
<JollyGiant> All the JREs have a Provides: java-runtime and a java-based app that works with all of them can just depend on java-runtime and get one of them.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it would be nice if someone could prove that this error is only on my system if not end user shouldnt see it
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: There is no error on your system.
<JollyGiant> Repeat: There is NO error on your system.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: end users will be using the upgrade manager.  they will not see the dialog.  it is also not an error.
<JollyGiant> In your paste you left out the "but removing anyway as you request"
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: dep issue is an error but dpkg over rides it
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: This is common.
<JollyGiant> Repeat: This is common.
 * Hobbsee notes this is like talking to a brick wall.
<JollyGiant> There is usually at least one situation like this every release.
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: not on stable systems its not on a/beta it is
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: incorrect.
<JollyGiant> There is at least one transition like this _every_ release.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: this happens on a stable release?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: by your logic, the kernel never ever upgrades.
<JollyGiant> If it was a problem you probably wouldn't be using Ubuntu right now.
<Hobbsee> it happens on a dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> from a stable release, to another stable release.
<gnomefreak> i have never seen it on stable release
<JollyGiant> No one does transitions in an SRU
<JollyGiant> But during a dist-upgrade? Sure.
<gnomefreak> not to another stable no but to alpha nd beta yes
<JollyGiant> Well, a transition in an SRU would require running 'dist-upgrade' but you get what I mean. :P
<gnomefreak> i do
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: so, alphas and betas get kernel upgrades, but from stable-to-stable, you keep the same kernel?
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: You have no clue what you are talking about. Please go read the fine manual before discussing this anymore.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you are on crack.  please stop it.
<Hobbsee> else i will boot you out.
<Hobbsee> users are not permitted to give out wrong information.  neither are ops.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no you dont but i have never seen an error from dapper to hardy would be latest dist-upgrade
<JollyGiant> I am sick of trying to be nice when you are rejecting everything we say.
<JollyGiant> Hobbsee and I should know all about this stuff yet you do not believe us.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: so end user should see this?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: I've already answered that question twice now.
<Hobbsee> go and read.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you said they do not that they should
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: write in valid english
<Hobbsee> if you want people to understand you
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you said end users do see it you didnt sy they should/shouldnt
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: If a user runs dist-upgrade manually they might see this if they can read fast enough to see it in all the other scary looking text.
<Hobbsee> [22:24] <Hobbsee> gnomefreak: end users will be using the upgrade manager.  they will not see the dialog.  it is also not an error.
<JollyGiant> If a user uses update-manager or doesn't pay attention to the dist-upgrade running they won't see this.
<JollyGiant> If they do see it it doesn't matter since it isn't even an error.
<Hobbsee> [22:09] <JollyGiant> People using update-manager won't see or care, it'll just work
 * Hobbsee is sure there were other references too.
<JollyGiant> We have throughly explained how this works and unless you have technical proof that we are wrong there is nothing more to say.
<gnomefreak> i think you are missing the point. not every user will ignor or miss or not care. you know as well as i do that endusers complain about just about anything
<JollyGiant> So what? Let them complain about a non-issue. We'll just close the bugs as Invalid.
<|dupondje|> audacious is seriously bugged in Intrepid
<gnomefreak> we coudl do that that is fine dont care either way im just pointing out that user shoudnt see it IMHO
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Users don't see it, do they?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: this has been discussed repeatedly already.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That is what I thought.
 * Hobbsee hopes gnomefreak is going to go away and actually learn, so as not to stick his foot in his mouth repeateldy, again.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i am so yes they would see it
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Users don't see the terminal unless they click the scary button which says 'show terminal output' or similar.
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: By definition you are not a regular user.
<JollyGiant> You are here, you are using intrepid.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you are running a development release now, and this is where you've seen it.  you yourself said that you hadn't seen it when doing a stable-to-stable upgrade.
<wgrant> win 22
<gnomefreak> wgrant: with updaate-manager yes but not everyone uses it
<wgrant> Damn.
<Hobbsee> where clearly, it happened, but you didn't notice.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: If one is a scarable user, one will use it.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: right because they fixed it so it isnt shown
<JollyGiant> No we didn't.
<Hobbsee> no, they didn't.
<JollyGiant> Who is 'they'? 'They' is us.
<gnomefreak> they is all users
<Hobbsee> now, for the very, veyr last time, please be quiet, learn something useful, and stop giving out incorrect information!
<gnomefreak> or all devs ot the dev
<JollyGiant> Users fixed it?
<gnomefreak> JollyGiant: no i meant devs
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: We are devs. We didn't fix it. You didn't see it because it's not an issue.
<gnomefreak> mvo to be the one
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you're speaking to two fo them now.  Has it taken you this long to realise?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: also speaking as one
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: You're a packager?
<gnomefreak> yes
 * JollyGiant sobs in a corner
<Hobbsee> what have you managed to get into the archive, so far?
<wgrant> I am tempted to revoke your dev license.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: prepare to forever-veto any motu application.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: mostly mozilla apps but im mainly a sunbird maintainer but i do most any mozilla apps
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Anyway, there is *no problem*.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, there is mozilla crack.  at least you can't upload unassisted.
<gnomefreak> the first 6 or so was under wrong thing it was undre a team that wasnt a tam
<gnomefreak> ompaul: no i cant never tried or cared to be a motu
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> that is for Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: in that case, i would have expected you to know that 119 things depend on 'firefox', but it is not a mandatory package to have - it is a metapackage.
<gnomefreak> its fine if users see it i guess i still this they shouldnt but that is IMHO
<Hobbsee> which the conflicts and provides are already used for.
<Hobbsee> they don't see it.  read my lips.
<gnomefreak> with u-m they dont
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Only users who know what they are doing will see it.
<gnomefreak> doing dist-upgrade if they are looking they will see it
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: You are proof that even using dist-upgrade they usually don't.
<JollyGiant> Unless you haven't used dist-upgrade for previous upgrades.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You're not allowed to use dist-upgrade.
<gnomefreak> i test both ways
<Hobbsee> and you admitted above that you did not see it.
<JollyGiant> dist-upgrade is "If it breaks you get to keep both pieces"
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: right in stable releases i didnt see it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that was already addressed above.
<JollyGiant> So users that are easily scared shouldn't see it because they want someone to tape the pieces back together for them. :P
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: if you continue, i'm going to give you a timeout, so you can go back and read the logs.
<Hobbsee> if you were a standard user, you would have been booted a long time ago.
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: You didn't see it but it _was_ there. We always have these.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you missed the IMHO
<JollyGiant> gnomefreak: You missed the fact where you don't know what you're talking about.
<JollyGiant> Alright, that was mean. I think I'll just leave the conversation.
<jpds> Da da. da dum.
<Hobbsee> sigh.  ops should know better.
<wgrant> Hrm.
<rexy_> whats the trigger for the update-manager to show the button for a new release, even if it's alpha/beta so you can at least try to upgrade?
<LSD|Ninja> I'm not sure it's possible to make it prompt for alpha/beta releases. It is possible though to have it prompt for more than just LTS releases
<rexy_> ah that explains it i guess, thanx
<LSD|Ninja> You can upgrade to development releases with update-manager though, I'm just not 100% sure how off-hand
<tanath> how do i make the Desktop Search icon stop appearing in the notification area at login?
<LSD|Ninja> disable it?
<tanath> i thought it was tracker, so i ended up removing it, but it still shows up
<tanath> how?
<tanath> i've tried
<tanath> right clicking has no options but Quit
<tanath> but it still comes back next login
<cameronh> hi everyone.. on my intrepid dev box, apt-get install gnome is showing unmet dependencies from gnome-office and system-config-printer
<LSD|Ninja> There's a preference for it somewhere, I just can't remember where because I don't have it handy right now
<tanath> :-/
<tanath> also, the same magnifying glass icon appears in the login splash, with the name visual assistance, but that's turned off...
<tanath> anyone else have the problem where the splash screen doesn't go away after login?
 * penguin42 has a hang of the alpha4 live cd; last thing on vt8 is starting CUPS - anyone else seen that?
<tanath> i haven't been able to see a virtual terminal since upgrading to intrepid some time ago
 * penguin42 hits reset and tries again
<penguin42> what's the second orange blob below the main progress bar about ?
<JollyGiant> a display bug
<penguin42> ah ok :-)
<JollyGiant> is it just me or are most windows slightly translucent?
<JollyGiant> using Human-Murrine
<JollyGiant> so far gnome-terminal (the menu, anyway) and gnome-system-monitor are translucent, I guess we must be patching gtk+ to default to RGBA
<wgrant> JollyGiant: Apps have to be explicitly patched for that, IIRC.
<JollyGiant> wgrant: Either the apps or gtk+ itself
 * penguin42 doesn't seem to have a working X - I see a white screen with mouse cursor on it; but that doesn't move
<penguin42> (off live CD)
<wgrant> JollyGiant: I'm pretty sure that the apps need to initialise their widgets as RGBA
<JollyGiant> wgrant: They don't, if you patch gtk+ to make the default RGBA
<JollyGiant> wgrant: Then they need to specifically request RGB if they don't want RGBA
<wgrant> Aha.
<JollyGiant> and of course you'll get rgb by default if you aren't running a compositor
<JollyGiant> which is somewhat broken as you then don't get proper alpha when you turn a compositor on unless you restart the app
<penguin42> oh please don't tell me compiz is on for failsafe-gnome
<JollyGiant> it's hard enough getting it on for non-failsafe gnome
<JollyGiant> although I imagine someone may have introduced such a bug when making it work for non-failsafe
<penguin42> JollyGiant: I'm running off the live CD and gnome is giving me a white screen
<JollyGiant> gnome-session completely changed
<JollyGiant> penguin42: get a newer  alpha disc
<penguin42> JollyGiant: This is Alpha4
<JollyGiant> penguin42: what video card?
<penguin42> Old Radeon R100/7200
<JollyGiant> weird
<penguin42> I can get the failsafe-xterm session up, but not failsafe gnome
<penguin42> (I see a Hardy Heron backdrop and then it goes all-white = but I can move the mouse cursor  - now that I've realised which mouse is connected)
<JollyGiant> penguin42: after a bit blindly hit alt-f2 and type metacity --replace
<penguin42> ok, will do
<penguin42> yeh that worked
<penguin42> this machine used to have 3D rendering issues and I was asked to try Intrepid to see if it still happened; I've added this behaviour to the end of that report bug #15219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15219 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "r100 lockups during/after dri (radeon 7000, mobility m6)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15219
 * penguin42 looks at the imaginative way interpid has reordered his discs
<motz> kann mir wer mit der busybox helfen und intrepid ;)
<motz> wurde schon alles neuaufgesetzt und auch paar mal  runtergerladen und neu gebrannt
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> ich kann helfen im Deutsch nicht :)0
<motz> die haben mich ja hier hergeshickt ;)
 * Hobbsee looks for a translator
<motz> anyone help with stucked at installation by busy box ;)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<penguin42> motz: Are there any messages?
<Hobbsee> motz: either way, if you want help here, it'll need to be in english :)
<motz> okey
<motz> no messages
<penguin42> hmm - is this a boot off the cd or just after installation?
<motz> installtion on wubi
<motz> after reboot
<penguin42> ok, what's your hardware ?
<motz> he tries so start ubuntu then comes the loADING SCRENN
<motz> extensa 520
<motz> acer
<penguin42> what type of disc does it have?
<motz> hitachi sata drive 80gb
<motz> 1,6 ghz celeron
<motz> intel m 520 chipset
<penguin42> hmm, nothing unusual then; from the busy box prompt can you do   cat /proc/partitions
<motz> system is dual boot
<motz> ill try
<penguin42> just to see if it can see your hard disc and the partitions
<motz> could u paste one time again switched pc
<penguin42> motz: Sure, cat /proc/partitions - see if it can see your disc
<motz> initamfs should stay ?
<penguin42> yes
<motz> proc: invalid length
<penguin42> weird....
<penguin42> do you see anything if you ls /proc
<motz> ahh mom
<motz> must find /
<motz> german kb ,  doh ;)
<motz> find many numbers and so
<motz> like 886 execdomains sysvipc
<penguin42> really? In /proc/partitions ?
<penguin42> ah
<motz> yes
<motz> sometimes he boots in blank screen
<penguin42> so, try the cat /proc/partitions again - you should see number number bignumber   name
<penguin42> what names do you see
<motz> can i write w/o  slash ?
<penguin42> yeh; cd /proc  cat partitions
<motz> cd?
<motz> und mean cat or`?
<penguin42> cd /proc
<penguin42> cat paritions
<penguin42> t
<motz> now he shows numbers and so
<motz> 254    0    125056 ramzwap0
<motz> is first
<motz> u need all ?
<penguin42> ok, so that's a ram disc; are there any like sda or sdb or hda ?
<motz> sda1 , 2 ,5!
<penguin42> ok - so the good news is that it found your hard disc - the bad news is that I'm not sure what to look for now; not finiding the hard disc is the most common problem here
<motz> change to hda ? maybe
<motz> wasnt there  a menu.lst workaround
<penguin42> it could be a bad menu.lst
<motz> reformatet yesterday
<tanath> how should you report a bug if you don't know what package it's in?
<motz> could it help to install alone wo  xp`?
<penguin42> tanath: You don't have to select a package do you?
<tanath> penguin42: perhaps not. haven't tried that
<tanath> i get no video output when booting, and same when switching to a virtual terminal
<tanath> only get video when X is running
<motz> better tp change 8.04 and wait for later alpha or final no problem thank you!
<Sianis_> hi
<Sianis_> can somebody help me a little?
<motz> when i uninstall on wibu is the all removed?
<penguin42> Sianis_: Sure, just explain what you need help with
<Sianis_> penguin42: thx
<Sianis_> do you have 8.10?
<penguin42> yeh I have Alpha4 running off CD
<Sianis_> nice
<motz> thanx penguin anyway!
<JollyGiant> tanath: That bug has been reported about 158347562 times.
<tanath> JollyGiant: oh? got a bug number for me?
<Sianis_> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/d269c2918
<JollyGiant> Not really, don't remember it
<Sianis_> here is a little script
<JollyGiant> tanath: Try installing v86d
<Sianis_> copy it into applist.sh pls
<tanath> JollyGiant: i guess i can dig a bit in launchpad
<tanath> JollyGiant: v86d?
<JollyGiant> !info v86d
<ubottu> v86d (source: v86d): daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<JollyGiant> When in doubt assume it's a package name :P
<tanath> JollyGiant: yeah, already looked it up
<tanath> JollyGiant: i'm wondering how it might help
<JollyGiant> tanath: I haven't checked recently but I know at one point the kernel was trying to use uvesafb
<tanath> JollyGiant: and why it became broken in the first place :P
<JollyGiant> Which does not work without v86d
<tanath> hm
<JollyGiant> maybe try `dmesg | grep uvesa`
<tanath> JollyGiant: it worked fine in hardy & prior. only started in intrepid
<JollyGiant> tanath: And?
<tanath> uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d
<tanath> etc
<tanath> hm
<tanath> hadn't noticed that before
<tanath> thanks for the tip
<penguin42> Sianis_: OK, it's producing believable output
<Sianis_> ./applist.sh main > main && ./applist.sh restricted > restricted && ./applist.sh universe > universe && ./applist.sh multiverse > multiverse
<Sianis_> run this penguin42 pls and pastebin it pls!
 * penguin42 is getting confused - the monitor for my 8.10 box is over there <-----   it's mouse is over there ----->   and it's keyboard is down there ---v
<tanath> lol
<penguin42> Sianis_: That's going to take me a few minutes
<tanath> penguin42: that could be fixed, no?
<penguin42> tanath: Ah well the thing is the keyboard for my main box is in the middle
<Sianis_> penguin42: okey, I have time and thx!
<JollyGiant> tanath: bug 246269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246269 in linux-meta "Switched from vesafb to uvesafb, but uvesafb can't work without v86d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246269
<tanath> JollyGiant: i take it that'll only help after a reboot? didn't restore virtual terminals yet
<JollyGiant> obviously
<JollyGiant> If it helps at all
<tanath> figured
<JollyGiant> You have no framebuffer driver running
<JollyGiant> So no framebuffer
<penguin42> and it doesn't fall back to good old VGA text?
<tanath> JollyGiant: ok, time to reboot again. if it doesn't work, i prolly won't be back for now, so thanks for the help
<tanath> damnit, shutdown/reboot never works anymore either
<penguin42> Sianis_: Are you ok if I upload it as a tar somewhere?
<Sianis_> of course penguin42
<JollyGiant> d'oh, just remembered you can reload the module
<JollyGiant> remove it and insert it again
<penguin42> Sianis_: http://www.treblig.org/debug/forSianis.tgz
<Sianis_> got it
<Sianis_> big thx
 * penguin42 tries to clear out the discs of his old machines to put it in a state to reinstall with Intrepid
<tanath> JollyGiant: that fixed it. thanks
<napsy> Hello. Are there plans to include pulseaudio 0.9.11 with intrepid?
<bazhang> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 288 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<napsy> yes I know what's pulseaudio
<napsy> I want to know if 0.9.11 will be in intrepid
<napsy> because there's a huge difference in versions 0.9.10 and 0.9.11
<bazhang> napsy, look at the version; the feature freeze is August 28
<bazhang> ie in eleven days
<napsy> there's still time
<penguin42> napsy: Try filing a bug against the package and ask for it
<thomas_> Hi
<ikonia> hello
<thomas_> I think Intrepid should have a fully graphical installer
<ikonia> ubuntu already has a graphical installer
<ikonia> it has done for a long time
<thomas_> No I mean from boot
<ikonia> yes from boot
<ikonia> ubuntu has had a graphical installer for a long time
<thomas_> I know
<ikonia> infact I can't think of a current distro without a graphical installer
<thomas_> What i mean is
<ikonia> thomas_: so if you know, why are you saying it should get one
<thomas_> that when you put this disk in it should not have that text screen
<LSD|Ninja> thomas_: you can't avoid that
<JollyGiant> what text screen?
<ikonia> thomas_: what text, the one that says "press enter to install" as in the menu ?
<JollyGiant> The very first screen you see has graphics on it and a menu
<thomas_> you know the one with the ubuntu logo on it and Try Ubuntu then Install Ubuntu
<ikonia> JollyGiant: exactly
<ikonia> thomas_: are you serious ?
<thomas_> Yes
<JollyGiant> If you mean you should be able to use your mouse there then I'm sorry, not possible
<ikonia> thomas_: thats graphical, and a menu to give you options
<ikonia> JollyGiant: thats a pointless thing - let along not possible
<LSD|Ninja> if you leave it long enough it'll default to booting the desktop CD
<penguin42> the language selection screen on intrepid is a bit grim
<penguin42> (I realise it's got a rather large list of languages)
<thomas_> Should ubuntu be more black or Brown?
<penguin42> (Can anyone remember what the magic is to start an lvm set by hand)
<ikonia> thomas_: what ?
<ikonia> thomas_: as in the logo ?
<penguin42> thomas_: Nothing wrong with brown; chocolate is brown
<LSD|Ninja> thomas_: less brown, definitely
<ikonia> the logo is red/yellow/brown
<thomas_> NO as in the interface
<LSD|Ninja> thomas_: whoever designed the placeholder theme in Intrepid missed that memo
<bazhang> thomas_, this is offtopic
<thomas_> ok
<ikonia> this is pointless
<thomas_> About development
<ikonia> no it's not
<JollyGiant> LSD|Ninja: Err, the placeholder was brown
<bazhang> thomas join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LSD|Ninja> JollyGiant: It was more brown, not less
<JollyGiant> Why? Not like anything is happening in here right now
<bazhang> not the point.
<JollyGiant> LSD|Ninja: It was meant to expose bugs in apps when using a dark theme
<LSD|Ninja> JollyGiant: whatever it was, it sucked
<JollyGiant> Although I think originally the plan was to tune it to be the real theme
<JollyGiant> Now everyone is freaking out about the willwill mockup
<JollyGiant> I tried to implement it, it just doesn't work outside of mockup screenshots
<ikonia> JollyGiant: what's the willwill mockup ?
<JollyGiant> ikonia: http://willwill100.deviantart.com/art/Interpid-Ibex-Mockup-Part-1-93584571
<JollyGiant> I had the basic color scheme, the menus, etc all done in a murrine-based theme
<ikonia> quit tidy
<JollyGiant> After a couple hours I ditched it
<ikonia> just quite clean
<JollyGiant> Although I am using a implementation of his GDM mockup, it's rather nice
<JollyGiant> I guess if someone took the time to tune his theme ideas to not, well, suck it would be alright
<ikonia> mockups are great, but implimenting them into themes is a real pain
<JollyGiant> However thanks to firefox not really following the theme you can't just outright implement what he has there
<JollyGiant> Unless you make a firefox theme to match
<JollyGiant> Most of the other implementations seem to just decide black with some yellow tossed in somewhere is a valid implementation of his mockup
<JollyGiant> and firefox tries to use dark theme widgets in webpages, which is just fail
 * penguin42 is probably having only 1 in 3 boots (if that) get reasonably far in the boot of alpha 4
<captjake> hello
<penguin42> hi
<captjake> hey answerguy could I get you to answer a question
<bazhang> captjake, this about gos?
<captjake> well this message is to all here im new to gOs which is ubuntu I think so it says its 8.0.4 or whatever
<bazhang> captjake, #gos
<captjake> LOL but it even plays the ubuntu music like im in africa and says its ubuntu
<bazhang> captjake, it is not supported here or in any ubuntu channel
<captjake> #gos
<captjake> does ubuntu have wine?
<captjake> I like ubuntu feel the same
<EagleSn> yes, ubuntu has wine
<EagleSn> is this channel also to talf about kubuntu intrepid?
<jo0ma> hi everybody
<EagleSn> hi
<jo0ma> When I booted Ubuntu Intrepid for the first time, window borders looked amazing. I changed them and now I can't go to default theme. How to restore to Intrepid default theme? I am using compiz(Normal Visual Effects)
<DanaG> Argh, samba with gvfs is way broken.
<DanaG> Try to connect... it asks you to log in.
<DanaG> And no combination of username and password is taken as correct
<penguin42>  /var/log/smbd ?
<DanaG> .. and then sometimes it says "mountpoint already registered"
<DanaG> .... and other times, the mount replicates itself in the sidebar in Nautilus.
<DanaG> gvfs doesn't use smbd, does it?
<penguin42> ah
 * penguin42 doesn't know
<penguin42> oh - I see this is mounting rather than exporting
<DanaG> Other computer is XP Home; that's likely the issue.
<DanaG> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> ... I click the thing in the sidebar, it says "already registered"
<DanaG> well, no ****, sherlock!
<DanaG> Eeh, I'll just do it a different way.
<sidewalk> hey, where can i get an iso of the latest unstable version?
<LSD|Ninja> cdimage.ubuntu.com like everything else
<LSD|Ninja> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/ to be precise
<LSD|Ninja> Not sure if there's nightlies or not
<sidewalk> thanks alot :-)
<Fredd> hm sound is gone again lol
<Fredd> sound back again lol
<Fredd> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Fredd> where could i find the log file for the very startup messages? the ones with the [ ok ] at the end
<DGMurdockIII> is there a roadmap for ubuntu?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/258797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258797 in audacious "audacious (tuple_get_int: assertion `tuple != NULL' failed) add patch" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> somebody check plz :)
<pwnguin> DGMurdockIII: yes
<DGMurdockIII> do you have a link
<pwnguin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu is sort of everything people are thinking about
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule is a timeline
<EruditeHermit> hi, is there a way to run the iso image off a USB stick for alpha4? I know this was a planned feature, I was wondering if it had been implemented yet?
<taggie> EruditeHermit; check out the script here: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ it will let you run basically any linux liveCD from a USB flash, bonus it even will set it up from a windows host.
<burner> anyone know how to get a Windows Mobile device working with the new network manager as a modem?
<sleepster> how come ubuntu server comes with xen stuff compiled inside the kernel?
<sleepster> I am trying to install my nvidia drivers and it will not let me because it says my kernel is wrong
<sleepster> I installed ubuntu server 8
<RAOF> sleepster: I think the Ubuntu packges for the nvidia drivers have small patches applied to make them build.
<RAOF> That said, I don't think we build the nvidia drivers for the server kernel.
<RAOF> Also, #ubuntu+1 is about Intrepid, not Hardy ;)
<sleepster> oh :)
<sleepster> sorry
<RAOF> That's ok.
<sleepster> but I cannot get into ubuntu because I am using mibbit
<RAOF> It's quite quiet.
<sleepster> I am using a proxy
<sleepster> so is there anyway around this? maybe I will load up ubuntu server 7
<RAOF> So, I'm not sure if we don't build nvidia drivers for the server kernel is because no one wants them or because they don't build :)
<RAOF> sleepster: Why are you using the server kernel, again?  You could concievably just use the -generic kernel and use the Ubuntu nvidia packages.
<sleepster> I guess I am just using the kernel shipped with server
<sleepster> I didn't make any changes
<RAOF> So, you could install the -generic kernel; that's one option.
<sleepster> hmm.. I am looking for a very light weight ubuntu
<sleepster> so I use ubuntu server + fluxbox
<sleepster> it's been working great up until 8
<RAOF> Install the -generic kernel and the nvidia-glx-new package :)
<sleepster> :)
<sleepster> okay sounds good
<sleepster> thanks
<EruditeHermit> taggie: thanks, I will try that out now
<EruditeHermit> that is weird, its not downloading
<EruditeHermit> sf having problems/
<DarkWave43302> hi all
<EruditeHermit> taggie: are you able to access the Linux version of unetbootin from that site?
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-10
 * BUGabundo echo sleep > /etc/mode && /home/BUGabundo reload
<haagar> can I use the jaunty repo to install virtualbox in karmic?
<billybigrigger> what's wrong with karmic repos?
<Twigathy> ok, this is pretty cool... http://rorr.im/digg.com/linux_unix/earcandy_is_the_next_cool_thing_you_want_in_linux/
<Twigathy> :O it's in the karmic repos!
 * Twigathy wonders how full-of-bugs it is >_>
<eross> what is cloud computing, does it mean the pc will become less and less personal?
<Twigathy> okay, earcandy is rather nice
<eross> ack.. what is cloud? It's like I can play on my own server?
<bjsnider> the cloud is a euphemistic reference to the internet
<DanaG> I tried earcandy... and it just INSISTED ON BLASTING ME WITH FULL VOLUME, ALL THE TIME.
<DanaG> Yeah, I was yelling on purpose there.
<DanaG> It cranked the volume all the way up, and refused to let it go or stay any lower.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, could that be due to a borked PA?
<billybigrigger> the blasting of the full volume that is
<Twigathy> DanaG: wow... that's not so good!
<DanaG> No, it seemed to be due to flat volumes.
<Twigathy> Mine is always on full volume, amp handles volume rather than PC
<Twigathy> I think there's a flatvolumes=yes thing in one of the many pa conf files...
<Twigathy> you could turn it off :o
<DanaG> Yeah.  Flat volumes are a horrible interface.
<Twigathy> personally I've not let upgrades overwrite my pa conf fora  while because I have it set up how I want it :>
<DanaG> It may make sense in terms of audio quality... but in terms of user experience, it's horrible.
<Twigathy> mmm
 * Twigathy wonders if that sums up PA overall too c_c
<DanaG> Nope, I like PA.
<Twigathy> it's...okay
<DanaG> PA is awesome... with the exception of flat volumes.
<DanaG> I enjoy using the multi-device features.
<Twigathy> ah, I only use one device
<DanaG> I have a USB sound card, a bluetooth headset, and the onboard sound card in my laptop.
<Twigathy> I can see how it is infinitely superior for multiple though
 * BluesKaj has dumped all the that jacksh*t and amarok stuff for vlc
<DanaG> VLC fails at subtitles.
<BluesKaj> bah
<Twigathy> vlc for movies, mplayer for everything else :)
<BluesKaj> who cares
<Twigathy> well, almost... vlc for anything with ac3 or dts soundtrack :D
<DanaG> Not mkv stuff!
<BluesKaj> too bad they screwed up aamrok so badly
<BluesKaj> amarok
<DanaG> I use quodlibet.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I actually managed to BLAST myself the other day, thanks to flat-volumes.
<Twigathy> c_c
<DanaG> Totem was inaudible, and I saw that the totem volume slider was down... so I figured I'd turn the app volume up.
<DanaG> But it ALSO turned the sound card volume up!
<BluesKaj>  mkv can be converted, well reconvert by ffmpeg ..mencoder default is crappy resolution
<DanaG> I prefer just to play the things.  mplayer FTW.
<Twigathy> DanaG: that's made of FAIL
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Glad I didn't have headphones on, or I would've hurt myself.
<DanaG> That's dangerous.
<bjsnider> there's no need to transocde or convert anything that's well-ripped
<bjsnider> there's always a player that can handle it
<Twigathy> in your /etc/pulse/ dir, there's a few conf files. One of them has 'flat-volumes = yes' commented out. Uncomment, add no, restart pulse.... no more flat volumes? ;)
<BluesKaj> I use pytivo to send movies to the Tivo. It uses ffmpeg to convert on the fly ..but some stuff has to be converted to mpg and ffmpeg in the cli works very
<BluesKaj> well
<Twigathy> shinyness...
<bjsnider> DanaG, the benchmark last night for nexuiz was 27.5 fps at 1680x1050
<andresmujica> DanaG: you tell me, i've managed to blast my laptop's left speaker. it totally died because of high volume...
<hggdh> yo andresmujica some days I do not see you :-)
<hggdh> welcome back my friend / to the show that never ends / we are glad to have you here / come inside, come inside / (and it goes on...)
 * BluesKaj listens to steely dan - josie , stream on pear radio
 * hggdh still has Emerson, Lake & Palmer playing in his head
<BluesKaj> ahhh Elmore James ..." it hurts me "
<BluesKaj> hggdh, ELP ..havent listened to them for a while, many yrs in fact :(
<hggdh> BluesKaj, yeah. Last time I saw them was in a concert at Concord, CA, about 12 years ago. And I lost the LP with the song (don't remember the LP title, just the song -- Karn Evil 9 --. But I remember the picture was of a skull
<BluesKaj> Brain Salad Surgery
<hggdh> YES!
 * hggdh is extremely thankful (although doing a google right now). 
<hggdh> Bloody song has been playing between my ears for the last 3 days ;-)
<BluesKaj> must confess I looked it up , cuz i have just tarkus and that Best of that came out on cd back in the 90s
<BluesKaj> still have Tarkus on vinyl tho
<hggdh> all my plastic were given away when I did a continental move
<BluesKaj> I put sonme vinyl on cd using audacity , but it's time consuming
<hggdh> I moved *before* the CD being really common...
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL
<chester> hi people
<rafael> hi
<chester> i'm running a karmic version on my laptop, and around a week ago, i updated like i do everyday : it broke my NVIDIA 190.18, so i reinstalled them, and it also broke my network (less nice)
<chester> my broadcom BCMxxxx is fine, lspci detects it, then i looked to ifconfig, everything looks fine, but i can't ping my gateway, network unreachable, plus i have no route to it...
<chester> same for my wlan0
<rafael> network-manager is changing
<hggdh> chester, at about this time a bad apport was uploaded -- which broke network
<rafael> it can be the cause
<chester> when i use nm gnome applet, the behaviour is basically that it remains in the 2 green balls states
<hggdh> perhaps you could try & see if there is a new apport available since your last update
<chester> that's the problem, i can't update anything...
<hggdh> or you can try 'sudo service apport stop', and then see if you can connect
<chester> i'm gonna try
<chester> the thing is, even in recovery mode, terminal with internet connection
<chester> it doesn't work
<chester> i guess apport doesn't start in this mode
<kn100> just thought i would say that i installed karmic and it broke my wireless, more details on request
<hggdh> did you stop apport?
<kn100> it works fine in 8.10 and 9.04 with no modification
<chester> well, i was in recovery mode, i'm gonna try in "normal" mode now
<chester> network still unreachable
<kn100> yes i have reported a bug, but it hasnt been triaged yet, i assume they are waiting for feature freeze before attending to bugs
<andresmujica> hggdh: Hi h, what's up?
<hggdh> hi andresmujica we had been wondering where you (and charlie) were ;-)
<hggdh> welcome back!
<chester> so i stopped apport, and my network is still broken
<hggdh> then it is not the same issue, chester  kn100 stated a similar issue, perhaps it would be good to exchange data
<kn100> i am on an rt73 based card, 9.10 picks up the card, but will not scan
<kn100> it just lists no networks
<kn100> its an edimax ew7318usg, and thinking about it I am not 100% sure it is rt73, i know its ralink
<chester> can you know when the broken apport was commited?
<hggdh> dammit!
<hggdh> *not* apport, but apparmor
<chester> xD
 * hggdh is extremely sorry for the dumb mistake
<chester> :D
<chester> i'll try
<hggdh> blame it on the newcastle brown ale. Good, but with a bit of alcohol
<chester> i wanted to believe it, but it doesn't look like solving any of my problem
<chester> s
<chester> :(
<hggdh> still fails?
<chester> yes, network unreachable
<hggdh> current apparmour is 2.3.1+1403-0ubuntu9
<hggdh> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/408773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408773 in apparmor "apparmor capabilities not working properly" [High,Fix released]
<chester> that sounds good
<chester> i have the  2.3.1+1403-0ubuntu8
<hggdh> yes. You *need* 0ubuntu9. I have heard of some additional issues, but I have not follwed on them. But certainly you need the 0ubuntu9
<hggdh> my experience, corroborated by others, is that 'sudo service apparmor stop' would allow you to connect. In my case, after stopping apparmour, I have to try to reconnect
<chester> i that's what i meant : it sounds good, because it looks like it's my bug
<hggdh> I hope this is it, for you ;-)
<chester> Victory! Just had to force dhclient
<chester> thank you hggdh :)
<hggdh> chester, glad I was able to help (after a bit of a, er, misnomers). So, time for another beer, Cheers.
<chester> cheers, i just finished my hoegaarden :)
<hggdh> oh, in Belgium?
<chester> France, but belgium is close to paris ;)
<hggdh> ah, OK. I did not find any decent beer in France (except for a pub sporting guinness
<hggdh> anyway. Salut.
<DWonderly> Anyone know what channel is the UNR Channel?
<kholerabbi> Can anybody test this if this is fixed in Karmic, Bug #411242?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411242 in nautilus "Links to folders on unmounted partitions pretend they are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411242
<cwillu> kholerabbi, first impression from the bug title is that is a very hard problem to solve
<cwillu> you could hack a workaround by checking if /media/ is in the path, and the last section that exists is /media/foo/, but that's not a general solution
<cwillu> you'd have to maintain some metadata, making an association between the link name and the filesystem is was originally mounted on
<cwillu> and that still leaves the obvious objection that the link is legitimately broken if the target is on an umounted partition
<cwillu> having said all that :p
<cwillu> kholerabbi, are you referring to symlinks or nautilus launchers?
<cwillu> basically, there's nothing special about a folder that can tell you that it used to be a mount point or what was mounted on it.
<billybigrigger> anyone here having virtualbox problems?
<billybigrigger> comlaining about installing the ose-source packages when they are already installed?
<richardcavell> Am I the only one who has no sound with the new audio updates?
<richardcavell> And my Sound preferences window is incredibly slow
<richardcavell> Oh my SP window is very slow because it has to load so many aplay executables that did not play successfully.
<mac_v> richardcavell: nope... you are not alone... ;)  just keep doing $ pulseaudio -k
<mac_v> several times till sound is restored
<richardcavell> mac_v: thanks for that tip
<richardcavell> I was doing it manually in System Monitor
<richardcavell> mac_v: But that just kills off the spare aplay processes
<richardcavell> my sound is not working
<mac_v> richardcavell: what are you trying to play?
<richardcavell> Youtube
<mac_v> richardcavell: ah... flash wont work properly.... if you want sound... check if sound is working... if not close the you tube tab , keep doing the command and now again open the tab.... now you will have sound in the video...
<mac_v> richardcavell: or... i have another workaround... find the clip in the /tmp folder and play it with vlc...
<richardcavell> mac_v: I don't have sound
<richardcavell> I've closed down Firefox
<richardcavell> and restarted
<richardcavell> there are no aplays any more
<richardcavell> still no sound
<mac_v> richardcavell: try with vlc and the /tmp folder... if that doesnt work ... i'm out of ideas then...
<richardcavell> :( I don't want to play youtube under vlc
<richardcavell> everything worked fine until these pulseaudio updates
<richardcavell> I'm trying to install eclipse from Karmic repo but it won't work
<richardcavell> it claims that it can't satisfy dependencies but it can
<coz_> richardcavell,   can you pastebin the readout?
<richardcavell> coz_: http://pastebin.com/f658d2352
<coz_> richardcavell,   are these dependecies in the repository?
<richardcavell> yep
<coz_> richardcavell,  same version numbers ?
<richardcavell> y
<coz_> richardcavell,  try sudo apt-get install -f
<richardcavell> nope
<coz_> mmm
<richardcavell> doesn't work, same result
<richardcavell> what's the command to check the repo version of something?  I'm using synaptic package manager to do it
<coz_> richardcavell,  then apparenlty  they are not actually available are being held back for some reason
<coz_> richardcavell,  synaptic should be fine for that
<coz_> richardcavell,  not sure of the command for it though
<richardcavell> If I try to install the dependencies they don't work either
<coz_> richardcavell,  then someone closer associated with what is on the repo might have more info...I would stick around and ask again     sorry I dont have a solution for you
<richardcavell> coz_: that's okay
<richardcavell> How do I find out who's responsible for that package?
<coz_> richardcavell,  thats a good question   which package is this again?
<richardcavell> eclipse
<richardcavell> I just looked it up on launchpad - someone's already reported a bug about this
<richardcavell> by the way, to check a repo version it's apt-cache policy packagename
<coz_> richardcavell,  that would most likely be the eclipse developers  and ubuntu devs may not have gotten to that applications requjirements   you may want to post this on the karmic  bug reports  as well as going to #eclipse   if it exists although they cant fix the ubuntu lack of dependencies
<coz_> richardcavell, ok  then that is where the answer will come from ..the bug report
<torkiano> hello, I'm using karmic and I have not sound on my Dell m1330, anybody know if this is a know bug?
<torkiano> Any link where I can search for info about sound?
<coz_> torkiano,  not sure  but if you open a terminal and type    alsamixer   you can see if the volume is down or muted
<coz_> tomsku,  also if the card has been recognized
<richardcavell> torkiano: The new Pulse Audio updates have completed *%!ed my system's sound
<torkiano> richardcavell, :)
<richardcavell> and plenty of people were saying the same thing after the updates came through about a week ago
<torkiano> We are bleending edges; it's normal ;)
<richardcavell> Well what annoys me is that it worked fine until someone decided to fix something that wasn't broken
<torkiano> richardcavell, bug report?
<richardcavell> torkiano: I haven't checked.  I've been too busy filing bug reports on about 30 other things X(
<torkiano> Maybe the cause is the upgrade to pulseaudio 0.9.16 version
<TylerR> has anyone found a workaround for the gdmsetup failure on application startup??
<torkiano> 0.9.16 come with new great features: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/oh-nine-sixteen.html
<torkiano> is there a channel about sound issues?
<kklimonda> tomsku: #ubuntu-audio-help but only dtchen idles there most of the time
<torkiano> kklimonda, thank you
<Ng> --help
<BluesKaj> heyas all
<Ian_> hai
<Ian_> anyone here having problems with grub2 and --no-floppy?
<skazi21101> i have a problem with busybox. when i trying to install ubuntu from dvd or cd it loses my cd-drive and fails to busybox. it started from 8.04. and i don`t know how to install ubuntu on my asus x51rl
<skazi21101> help me somebody
<gnomefreak> skazi21101: 9.04?
<skazi21101> yes
<gnomefreak> skazi21101: join #ubuntu and ask
<skazi21101> just asked. no answer
<gnomefreak> skazi21101: this channel is only for support with latest development sysle release
<skazi21101> why not help me? or its not good to help whose who need help?
<BluesKaj> skazi21101, you might get more help at #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> or #ubuntu
<hggdh> I already told him that on -bugs. Although I understand the frustration -- and think we have to go back to the mail thread about it -- *here* is still not the place
<gnomefreak> skazi21101: read the topic for more info
<scizzo-> anyone else has problems with pulseaudio recognizing the sound card? but the music is playing?
<BluesKaj> scizzo-, there's something weird going on with pulseaudio ...apt tells me it's not installed yet there it is, 3rd in the list,  in my system settings/multimedia/music/device preference
<BluesKaj> and the test works with it
<bjsnider> you ripped it out?
<BluesKaj> removed pulseaudio ?
<bjsnider> yeah
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: well after a upgrade it seems like that permissions have changed or something
<BluesKaj> not that I recall
<BluesKaj> it's supposed to have replaced esd as the sound server
<bmunger> is firefox 3.5 going to be the default firefox package?
<bjsnider> yes, in karmic
<bjsnider> not jaunty
<bmunger> right this channel is about karmic i thought
<bmunger> im just surprised that firefox 3.5 has been out for a long time now and still its 3.0 on karmic
<BluesKaj> 3.5 is still beta , is it not ?
<bjsnider> no
<bmunger> no
<scizzo-> BluesKaj: no
<bjsnider> it was released a couple of weeks ago
<BluesKaj> ok ok
<bmunger> probably close to a month ago
<bjsnider> there's still a font rendering bug in ff 3.5
<BluesKaj> i don';y use it anymore . doesn't render a lot of sitesimages properly
<bjsnider> i was talking to themozillateam about it last night, they said submit a bug, blah, blah ,blah
<bmunger> yea bug reporting usually doesnt get anything done
<bmunger> i submit bugs to ubuntu and they never get touched
<bjsnider> ff 3.5 won't render urw chancery l
<bjsnider> and apparently has some inconsistencies with some other fonts too
<gnomefreak> the reason it is not named firefox is because we only use official branding for 1 firefox package. once 3.0 is removed we will rename shiretoko to firefox
<scizzo-> bmunger: I hardly believe that bugs that you report are never touched
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: file the font bug Alexander should look at it sonnish
<bmunger> probably read but ignored
<bmunger> its no big deal
<scizzo-> bmunger: maybe set to incomplete, need more info or so
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i'll get around to it
<BluesKaj> konqueror is a bit slower to load but it does show mostly everything on sites , even gmail :)
<bmunger> nobody usually responds to them.. i had one that was responded to.. no developer input either
<gnomefreak> the 3 of us that do most of mozilla bugs look at them at least 1-2 times a week. i look at most but i cant look at all all the time
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: that is why it takes us a while to get to your bugs :)
<bmunger> im sure they know about these bugs but dont have the time to check or update the bug
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i have to test all other ubuntu fonts though. how can i trust it? is thre a text list of all fonts installed by default on an ubuntu system?
<BluesKaj> chromium, once they have it done is prolly gonna be my fav browser
<bmunger> i use firefox all the time i dont see waht the problem you have with it
<bmunger> all sites i go to look just fine
<BluesKaj> FF3.0 doesn't run properly and they're already #rd generation at 3.6 ...what gives ?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: yes IIRC there is you can look in synaptic and search for fonts, locate fonts | less may help as well but off hand i dont recall
<bjsnider> isn't it just "chrome"?
<BluesKaj> 3rd
<gnomefreak> first look at theme you are using make sure its not causing your problem
<BluesKaj> chromium-browser
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, everybody i've asked to check the chancery problem has the same problem. we're not all using the same theme
<BluesKaj> http://build.chromium.org/
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, chancery what ?
<bjsnider> sigh
<bjsnider> http://www.codestyle.org/servlets/FontSampler?class=URWChanceryL&font=URW%20Chancery%20L&compare=normal
<bjsnider> look at that in ff 3.5 and 3.0
<bjsnider> you see the diff?
<BluesKaj> can't :)
<bjsnider> ok, whatever
<BluesKaj> in konq I see 2 diff fonts
<bjsnider> chancery is a cursive font. it should look like calligraphy
<bjsnider> ff 3.5 skips it and renders the default sans font instead
<BluesKaj> one is graphically fancier than the other on both chromium and konqueror
<bjsnider> those browsers are doing their jobs
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: on bug when you feel like filing add screenshots of right one and wrong one.
<bjsnider> copy that, sir
<BluesKaj> wonder if ff on windows renders that site properly
<bjsnider> it does
<bjsnider> and on mac too
<BluesKaj> ok
<scizzo-> bjsnider: wiat
 * gnomefreak finished, work has been nothing but a pain this morning. ill be here a bit longer just wont be working on anything outside chat
<bjsnider> it's just the font, not the site at large
<scizzo-> bjsnider: you mean that linux ff 3.5 is not rendering it ok?
<bjsnider> yes, affirmative
<BluesKaj> so mozilla is falling down on the job with their linux browsers
<scizzo-> bjsnider: so this means that its not a general firefox bug but a bug from linux rendering that font?
<bjsnider> maybe the non-ubuntu shiretokos work, i don't know
<bjsnider> it is a shiretoko bug, beyond that i have no idea
<scizzo-> good
<bjsnider> i don't especially care if it works on another distro
<bjsnider> i don't use other distros
<scizzo-> then report it to the mozilla team for ubuntu
<bjsnider> i did so last ngiht
<bjsnider> they said submit a bug
<bjsnider> and they confirmed it, by the way
<scizzo-> there you go then
<bjsnider> but i have to test all of the other fonts first, because i don't think i can trust shiretoko with them if chancery fails, can i?
<bjsnider> i have to phony up a reference page, and i'd appreciate a list of all ubuntu fonts
<bjsnider> that i can copy-paste
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: do you remember who you spoke to that confirmed it?
<bjsnider> nick started with m
<bjsnider> it wasn't asac
<gnomefreak> mich...
<gnomefreak> cant recall spelling of his nick
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, FF 3.0.13 renders it fine
<bjsnider> right
<scizzo-> bjsnider: you have the bug number?
<bjsnider> i haven't filed it yet
<scizzo-> ooo
<scizzo-> ok
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: heres not here yet for the day. if im around later i will talk to him to get more info asac is at a late lunch
<bjsnider> i'm not filing a chancery bug and then finding out later t hat it also affects other fonts
<bjsnider> actually the guy i talked to last night thought other fonts looked different compared to 3.0
<gnomefreak> sometime in the next day or 2 i will catch up with him. if i dont see him tomorrow i will email him or email our ML to find out more info
<scizzo-> bjsnider: why not just say "font rendering error in firefox 3.5" instead of targeting a single font/fonts?
<bjsnider> well, i could doth at, but i'd like to humour them with specifics
<scizzo-> bjsnider: others might notice other fonts that they can add to the bug also so
<gnomefreak> but mention in the desciption (not the title) what fonts you are using and what ones you have tried
<scizzo-> gnomefreak is the master he knows what to do... :)
<bjsnider> that's what i was saying last night. i'm having trouble coming up with this bug title: "firefox 3.5 fonts are effed up"
<bjsnider> he's the jedi master?
<BluesKaj> interesting FF3.0.13 has named itself  "A Web Browser"
<bjsnider> is he on the council?
<Trewas> bjsnider: that font seems to be missing also when using upstream (mozilla.org) ff 3.5.2
<bjsnider> i'm using 3.5.3 i think
<bjsnider> if it's an upstream bug and not specifically in the ubuntu builds, then why does the mac version work?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, no matter which FF browser , they still wont render the cbc captioned images at all
<Trewas> bjsnider: I'd imagine font handling is very different in linux and mac, doesn't seem suprising if they have different bugs
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, huh?
<Trewas> bjsnider: anyway I'd recommend filing that bug directly to mozilla.org because it is present also in their version, I doubt ubuntu has so many people working with firefox packages that they'll be able to do anything to it
<BluesKaj> take a at www.cbc.ca , the caption about donald marshall's funeral has a picture inside of the church...on FF there is no pictiure at all
<BluesKaj> look
<gnomefreak> Trewas: firefox is being actively worked on by 2 of us (im not included i have enough of my own to deal with) if you file bug upstream please make sure to file one with LP as well so we can track it. just leave bug link for upstream on LP bug
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: i see a picture there
<x1250> guys, is anyone having problems to play HD video files? I'm having problems with totem and vlc, too slow, very choppy. But mplayer is alright. Any one? I can upload some 20MB HD mov, if anyone wants to try.
<gnomefreak> if you mean the section that has 3 pictures side by side under CBC News
<BluesKaj> yes
<gnomefreak> i see it fine in 3.5
<BluesKaj> then what's happening with FF3.0 ?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: dont know i dont have it installed
<BluesKaj> didn't work in 3.5 for me either or even 3.6
<gnomefreak> should but sorry enough ff browser already
<gnomefreak> s/firefox/mozilla
<gnomefreak> ok thats it for me this patch has me way to frustrated to be here.
<BluesKaj> hmmFF3.5 complained about the wrong xulrunner version
<BluesKaj> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9.0.13
<kayess> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger> kayess, what's your problem?
<kayess> billybigrigger: Having trouble with a couple of laptops that I upgraded to karmic which were originally installed with encrypted disks from jaunty alpha 2
<billybigrigger> ok, whats the trouble?
<kayess> With the karmic kernel the disks seem to appear with a different uuid
<kayess> So they don't mount
<billybigrigger> edit your fstab accordingly?
<kayess> That's a good suggestion. Using ash I couldn't find any fstab though -- isn't that later?
<billybigrigger> later?
<billybigrigger> i don't get ya
<billybigrigger> can you boot at all?
<billybigrigger> or is grub having problems finding the uuid's too?
<kayess> This is during the initial splash screen part of the boot -- is fstab copied from the encrypted volume?
<billybigrigger> honestly, i don't know, i've never used encrypted disks
<EagleScreen> Can I disable UXA (intel) in karmic?
<alteregoa> no
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. Any suggestions?
<alteregoa> yeah replace the inks
<alteregoa> oly: are you using cascaded dhcp routers?
<oly562> alteregoa: good question, i have one linksys wire router, and one wireless print server, no second router
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. I switched from 8.04 LTS to 9.0 and i just noticed this happenin
<BluesKaj> oly562, you skipped an OS ,so wicd and other apps may not have upgraded
<oly562> thats true BluesKaj, but why would that matter with one ip and can ping the rest of the world?
<oly562> im talking to you from the laptop wirelessly
<oly562> :|
<oly562> all other devices on this network can ping the device in question from anywhere in my net, just not this laptop
<oly562> the only truth, this is a wireless laptop
<BluesKaj> try upgrading wicd
<BluesKaj> or reinstalling
<oly562> everything else is wired, and the Linksys, i.e., GW can also ping the device
<oly562> hmmmm
<oly562> maybe that's it
<oly562> maybe i am too far from the print server
<oly562> even though its in the next room with the door open
<BluesKaj> it should see it
<oly562> maybe this nic doesnt have the power it needs anymore... and that may point to the drivers of the nic, which may have changed,,, signal strengh setting locally
<oly562> hmmm
<oly562> that sorta makes sense
<oly562> ill give that a try
<oly562> if not, i will be back
<BluesKaj> I havent set up my laptop to a print server yet ...I should try it
<BluesKaj> bbl too, gonna switch back to ethernet
<bjsnider> alright i've got a partially constructed font reference document here: http://i-ville.net/fonts.html
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, yeah on konq lines 5&6 are the same , as are 12&13  , 17&18, 19,21,23
<bjsnider> i'm going to add superscript numbering and a list of the fonts in use at the bottom
<BluesKaj> looks the same on chromium
<bjsnider> canadians can't use kde
<bjsnider> by law
<Pricey> oly562: Are you using Karmic?
<BluesKaj> who's law ?
<oly562> no
<oly562> Pricey: no
<oly562>  i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. I switched from 8.04 LTS to 9.0 and i just noticed this happeni
<Pricey> oly562: This channel is for Ubuntu 9.10, the Karmic Koala. #ubuntu supports released versions of Ubuntu.
<oly562> ok... i just upgraded from 1.5. to 1.6 wicd
<oly562> BluesKaj:
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. I switched from 8.04 LTS to 9.0 and i just noticed this happenin
<oly562> brb goona reboot, even that i shouldn't have to
<Pricey> oly562: This channel is for Karmic only. Please see #ubuntu
<dupondje> hmz, is there a way to let cp create the dir: like cp file nonexistingdir/file ?
<dupondje> and that it creates the nonexisting dir ?
<Pricey> dupondje: you probably want to mkdir -p first
<proq> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DanaG> hmm, right now I use faubackup for backups.  We really need some sort of "Time Machine" thingy -- hourly differential backups, and of whole machine, not just home dir!
<DanaG> hmm, anybody else have an issue where grub shows entries for other-OS things, TWICE?
<DanaG> I see my two karmic kernels at top, and then Windows, and then a list of kernels in my Jaunty, and then Windows, and then a list of kernels in my Jaunty.
<DanaG> And yes, I did copy-and paste and repeat myself -- exactly my point.
<BUGabundo> boas
<oly562> question - how can i get my smb server to show up in Places > Network file browser? and be listed? my other server is in the garage, and is running the smb, nmb process. i can browse to it this way, but the printer is not showing up. may i see a working config from someone? thanks
<oly562> i can pastelink a testparm smb.conf if you need one
<BUGabundo> oly562: hi
<BUGabundo> you must ADD it
<BUGabundo> Places->Connect to server
<oly562> ill try that,, sb
<oly562> its odd, in the past i used another program, i forgot the name, right now a DBus error shows up, and like i said, its already mounted. im talking about my print server showing up in browse like it used to...
<oly562> Mountpoint Already registered
<oly562> ok, let me try it this way, in the past, wps1 used to show up under windoze networking in Network File Browser.  now, it doesnt show up. i think i was running some type of ftp auto thingy, that showed all my smb shares, including the wireless print server aka wps1
<Pici> oly562: Did it stop working when you installed Karmic?
<oly562> now nothing show up unless i manually control - L and put the smb://whatever/share  then it prompts to log in, works fine
<oly562> pici i dont know about karmic
<oly562> sb
<oly562> i dont have that loaded at present, nor did i before i believe
<Pici> oly562: This channel is only for Karmic 9.10 issues, if you are running an earlier version of Ubuntu then you need to ask in #ubuntu.
<oly562> im running 9.10
<BUGabundo> eheh
<oly562> stop pointing me to ubuntu
<BUGabundo> karmic koala is code name for 9.10
<oly562> ic
<oly562> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> !codename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codename
<BUGabundo> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<oly562> so.... any suggestions?
<oly562> oh and i thought 9.10 is jaunty
<slacker_nl> no, 9.04 is jaunty
<oly562> pici if you don't have a clue, then don't respond, i only want to hear from people who know ubuntu indepth
<oly562> ic slacker_nl
<oly562> people who know the system indepth don't point people elsewhere
<Pricey> oly562: This channel is for Karmic support only.
<Pricey> oly562: 9.10
<BUGabundo> oly562: please don't tell ppl to shut up
<oly562> i have to
<oly562> they bore and disturb the issue
<BUGabundo> oly562: pici is one of the old guys around
<slacker_nl> hehe, pici is also in #ubuntu, so he can help you there.. or not ;)
<oly562> i have spoke to him b4
<oly562> he tells people to reinstall
<oly562> lame
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<oly562> you know im speaking the truth
<oly562> anyfoo, people who know, help other nixians
<BUGabundo> I don't
<Pici> oly562: Just because you are banned from #ubuntu doesn't mean that the other channel rules are suspended so that you can get support.
<BUGabundo> I can't be on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> to noisy
<BUGabundo> eheh
<oly562> i dont really like that room
<BUGabundo> he is banned ?ahahah
<oly562> never did
<Pricey> oly562: This channel is for Karmic discussion only. Please also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BUGabundo> ohhh
<BUGabundo> he was still calm!
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> ok so this is still alive
 * BUGabundo goes testing xmpp
<slacker_nl> anyone familiar with kde/
<slacker_nl> ?
<BUGabundo> some are slacker_nl
<BUGabundo> !ask | slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slacker_nl> pff
<slacker_nl> no one can tell me which kde component is responsible for the login/logout/shutdown options?
<slacker_nl> from 2 kde channels, so i just asked here to see if there are kde users
<slacker_nl> if not, not going to bother ;)
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> you can try #kubuntu-devel
<slacker_nl> that is one of the kde channels i'm in
<slacker_nl> both #kde and kubuntu-devel are none responsice
<slacker_nl> just want to create an upstream bug for karmic kde
<alteregoa> i use ubuntu SE
<alteregoa> karmic SE
<BUGabundo> Satanicccccccc
<slacker_nl> what is SE?
<alteregoa> satanic edition
<slacker_nl> uhhhkay
<slacker_nl> that is christian edition without the pr0n filter?
<alteregoa> it runs damn stable and its a hell faster
<mac_v> slacker_nl: i would guess the opposite ;p
<alteregoa> no thats the mohammic edition with 9year old aisha
<slacker_nl> mac_v: that is the opposite right?
<slacker_nl> CE had all kinds of filters and bible stuff
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: haahahaaha lovely word joke
<alteregoa> thanks god i don't believe this religious bullshit
<mac_v> alteregoa: amen to that ;p
<BUGabundo> alteregoa: language!!!
<mac_v> me neither
<slacker_nl> the lord will save you once you make the switch
<slacker_nl> promise!
<alteregoa> ok starwaste is a better expression
<mac_v> slacker_nl: why do you think i need to be saved ;p i'm happy in devil's playground :)
<alteregoa> cause we are made of stars
<slacker_nl> mac_v: i dunno, that's what they say
<mac_v> IMO , all the problems in the world are mostly due to religion , and people strict about their faith! people need to chill and enjoy life and not harm others
<slacker_nl> don't need to convice me
<slacker_nl> i'm 100% a non-believer
<slacker_nl> only religiion I like are budhists
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mac_v> lol Pici
<BUGabundo> mac_v: no. he is right (this time) :)
<BUGabundo> you guys are pushing the line here
<mac_v> i know...
<mac_v> BUGabundo: hei ... i didnt start though ;p
<Pici> That doesn't mean you can't tell someone else to stay on topic.
<BUGabundo> mac_v: doent mather who started it! but who keeps it
 * mac_v closes his mouth
 * BUGabundo wishs PPA had supersed apt repo :(
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i never found the gnome 3.0 ppa! google / ppa finder dint help :(
<BUGabundo> anyone filed a bug on Nautilus for its lost icons?
<BUGabundo> that's the correct procedure right?
<BUGabundo> file bugs per package?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: already exists
<mac_v> lat me get the bug#
<mac_v> BUGabundo: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590647
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590647 in general "use :always-show-image for boomarks/places in menus" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BUGabundo> not the general bug
<BUGabundo> the other for each app
<mac_v> that's for  nautilus ,
<BUGabundo> humm
<mac_v> BUGabundo: others reported are totem and gedit
<BUGabundo> not GNOME in general?
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> nice
<mac_v> interested in fixing them up?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> just in reporting them
<mac_v> BUGabundo: great
<mac_v> BUGabundo: there has been 1 user who wants to fix them... pls notify me if you file a bug
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> ola joao
<Twigathy> grrr, mplayer being buggy tonight. Pauses and then everything goes quickly and then black screen and then ...
<Twigathy> audio fine, video wibbley as anything
<Twigathy> hm, -vo gl2 seems to be better :O
<Twigathy> ack, or not
<dupondje> pom :)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035 <- could somebody confirm this ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> dupondje: still that bug??
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<aboSamoor> dupondje, testing the aptitude update
<dupondje> somebody needs to confirm it :) so it gets more attention ;)
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> lost audio again
<BUGabundo> :(
<dupondje> its a quite annoying bug imo :(
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, kill pulseaudio ;)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but that won't work for pidgin
<BUGabundo> until I restart it
<aboSamoor> is autoaway working with empathy ? is there any autobusy functionality in empathy ?
 * mac_v loves BUGabundo suffers the same bug for once... hates his response of WFM! ;p
<BUGabundo> :D
<x1250> wohoo, firefox 3.5 on repos :D
<dupondje> since
<dupondje> euh
<dupondje> 1 month ?
<dupondje> lol
<x1250> well, let me rephrase, firefox 3.0 kaput!
<kklimonda> ech, the new firefox-3.5 icon is ugly
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> no
<x1250> haha my browser experience has just been destroyed: "<window id="main-window" :/
<aboSamoor> do you know how can emulate the behavior of being away using dbus ?
<BUGabundo> Aug 10 22:13:35 BluBUG kernel: [ 9029.917169] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<BUGabundo> Aug 10 22:13:35 BluBUG kernel: [ 9196.016215] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 7
<BUGabundo> Aug 10 22:13:35 BluBUG kernel: [ 9196.017317] FAT: bread failed in fat_clusters_flush
<BluesKaj> sticking with konqueror for a while , FF is broken on my setup and chromium, rekonq and arora are either troublesome (noplugins) or boring (rekonq and arora)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: came up with any icon bugs?
<DanaG> grr, wtf... vbox isn't offering USB!
<DanaG>  /proc/bus/usb does not exist!
<DanaG>  * Filesystem type 'usbfs' is not supported. Skipping mount.
<pendevil> time
<pendevil> hello
<diverse_izzue> DanaG, I think only the closed-source version from Sun does USB, not the opensource edition
<pendevil> I made a fresh ubuntu Karmic-Alpha-3 install on my machine (gnome). There was also a function to completly deactivate my touchpad.
<DanaG> I have the closed-source version.  It turns out I just wasn't in vboxusers group.
<pendevil> But after the update, this function was gone!?! Impossible to completely deactivate my touchpad after update?
<pendevil> What happened
<pendevil> ?
<diverse_izzue> pendevil, the mouse capplet in gnome has seen some touchpad related updates in the 2.27 cycle.
<diverse_izzue> maybe you should file a bug with gnome about it
<pendevil> I see
<pendevil> Ok. If this issue isn't already known, I'll make a bug report
<pendevil> I'm also missing this function in Kubuntu. But there, it was never there
<proq> which package has the md5 tool that generates checksums from files on the hard disk?
<proq> such as "md5 -q foo" => 34ba9c3924e32a9423
<joaopinto> Pricey, the command is md5sum, it's installed by default
<joaopinto> ops, was proq
<proq> aha, thanks
<Pici> its in coreutils
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-11
<mac_v> can someone confirm this bug? Bug #411274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411274 in pulseaudio "Pulsaeaudio hogs memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411274
<suit> Is there any difference in content from installing Alpha3 and updating to just downloading the daily image and installing that?
<hggdh> no content difference. End result should be the same
<suit> alright. thanks
<BluesKaj> back from dinner
<alteregoa> black from thinner
<sdg> "gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false" Causes lots of instances of Nautilus to start for some reason.
<arand> sdg: That bug is ancient.
<sdg> arand: It came back when I upgraded to Karmic.
<sdg> arand: And I'm not alone.
<arand> Bug #325973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325973
<sdg> That's the one.
<arand> sdg: True
<sdg> So it needs fixing.
<richardcavell> Update Manager seems to want to make FF 3.5 the default browser
<richardcavell> I don't want 3.5, I want 3.0 to be default
<sdg> richardcavell: Why?
<sdg> 3.5 is newer and stable
<richardcavell> sdg: It renders my webmail incorrectly
<richardcavell> I registered a bug and they blame my webmail's HTML rather than their code
<richardcavell> still it renders incorreclty
<billybigrigger> sup all
<sdg> hi
<bjsnider> cavell, which webmail?
<bjsnider> oh, he's not here anymore
<spO> to move gpg keys to another system , one needs just  secring.gpg and pubring.gpg , right?
<hggdh> yes, this will carry your personal keys and imported public keys.
<leleobhz> hello
<leleobhz> someone with problems with networkmanager/3g support with lattest ubuntu update?
<keylocker> well, i dont know if someone have awnsered leleobhz about 3G (im the same). windows suspend problems ¬¬
<hggdh> seems to be related to bug 411668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411668 in network-manager "NetoworkManager crashes in g_type_check_instance_cast () when connecting to 3G" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411668
<hggdh> leleobhz, keylocker ^^
<keylocker> hggdh: let me see
<keylocker> argh, windows xp gone connection de-share is a hell
<keylocker> hggdh: different a little
<keylocker> mine networkmanager dont crashes
<hggdh> OK. So yes, different. What happens?
<keylocker> i think pppd crashes, and when nm tries to run dhclient, dhclient dont find the interface
<keylocker> because running nm on console the connection appears to be fine, but pppd isnt up
<keylocker> pppd runned by-hands return LCP echo problems, but enable or disable this dont make diference
<keylocker> so i think maybe some regression within pppd
<hggdh> hum. Just out of curiosity, and is the version you have on apparmor? and ppp?
<hggdh> s/and/what/
<spO> i could do a gpg --export KEY -ao public.key   to create exportable keys or i could simply copy   secring.gpg and pubring.gpg  (from the gpg config directory)  if i want to backup keys or anything like that, right?
<hggdh> if you want to save for backup, just copying the sec/pub keyrings is enough
<spO> so for DSA private keys and public keys are the same?  If they ar ethe same, then why does one need both, why not use just one for all tasks?
<akio> FF3.5 got pushed, yay
<akio> break...
<hggdh> spO, I did not understand what you stated, can you please try again?
<spO> dsa private keys are the same as dsa public keys, right? they have the same key id at least, hence they are the same
<hggdh> no, they are related, that's why the same keyid
<hggdh> (theoretically, you can even get the very same keys for both public and private, but this would be considered not so good)
<stlsaint> hello
<stlsaint> so how can karmic break a system?
<akio> my mouse doesn't move smoothly
<stlsaint> akio: is that cuz your using karmic?
<akio> yep
<akio> there is a bug with synaptics
<stlsaint> what else do you have issues with?
<stlsaint> and have checked hardware drivers?
<hggdh> heh. probably easier to search Launchpad for bugs on karmic.
<akio> bug 405943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[regression] rapid pointer movements with touchpad ignored" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405943
<stlsaint> got ya
<akio> if you are asking questions you should take the jump
<akio> why not use it?
<stlsaint> well im using ultimate right now and i like it alot...i just erased my xp partition so i have free space for it i guess!
<stlsaint> where did you download from?
<akio> cdimage.ubuntu.com or releases.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> alright...im downloading now and will test when done!
<stlsaint> care to share any insisght into os
<akio> when you run into a wall, use google. learning how to fix things pays off in the end.
<stlsaint> alright...i think...although i am a strong believer that google IS your friend!!
<stlsaint> hey whats the point in this room if your the only one talking and karmic is not being discussed here
<akio> the point of this room is the same as #ubuntu only for the development version
<jacob> and we're not as loud as #ubuntu, mostly :)
<akio> get really stuck and have no idea where to go to next, then you might want to ask in here. I hang in here just to read up on what is happening.
<akio> second that
<stlsaint> right...thats true!
<stlsaint> haha...im downloading from a hotel public hotspot and its taking half an hour to download karmic...great!
 * jacob is jealous
<stlsaint> a whole 16 percent done...
<stlsaint> now now no need to hold emotions
<jacob> it's taking a half hour just to download 70MB of updates here -.-
<stlsaint> ...yea i got ya beat on that
<akio> jacob, you a dev?
<jacob> akio: nope
<stlsaint> so will i be able to get the full experiece of karmic thru the livecd test run as i do all distros before install?
<jacob> stlsaint: mostly. probably not the blazing fast boot or ext4 magic.
<akio> no, a full experience really isn't distro hopping
<stlsaint> well im not a big fan of 4 just yet so im not missing it and yea boot i understand...mainly checking on functionality at this point!
<stlsaint> ha...i dont hop...i got a hold of ultimate and im sold! i use UCE and am going to test karmic!!
<JanC> *urgh* update-manager wants to uninstall half of the applications I use when I try to upgrade to karmic  :-/
<stlsaint> well thats something good to know!
<JanC> I guess I'll have to use old-fashioned dist-upgrade instead op update-manager...
<akio> safe-upgrade
<jacob> JanC: that'll probably get you similar results. what is it trying to remove?
<stlsaint> that sucked...
<JanC> jacob: about every mediaplayer for example
<JanC> I guess some package makes it resolve dependencies in a weird way
<JanC> JanC: and aptitude & synaptic allow dist-upgrades with manual tweaks  ;)
<jacob> meh, might be ubuntu-desktop trying to install a conflict
<JanC> jacob: *
<jacob> JanC: mm, true.
<joejc> what is ubuntu 9.10 going to use for the animated boot splash?
<bjsnider> joejc, are you serious?
<joejc> yes
<bjsnider> A) it doesn't matter B) none of the artwork is final yet
<bjsnider> when your operating system boots in 10 seconds the boot splash screen is of little import
<joejc> why doesnt it matter?
<joejc> and a real 10 second boot is impossible
<bjsnider> why?
<bjsnider> OSX boots faster than that
<joejc> they make the hw the bios and the OS
<bjsnider> not the hardware
<bjsnider> but they do make the shite they call a bios
<joejc> unless ubuntu can speed up my bios or boot in 3 seconds its impossible
<spO> are bzr codes and packages held on user local machines, or are they held on launchpad's servers?  because PPA is fast but my bzr download is slow
<djdarkman> why is boot speed so important?
<bjsnider> you can speed up your bios by disabling certain features
<bjsnider> don't have it do a ram check every time
<djdarkman> nobody gave a damn about boot speed a few years ago
<spO> oh there goes the speed
<joejc> assume my bios isnt a POS
<spO> does bzr work like torrents?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> it's a revision control system, like cvs or svn
<bjsnider> or git
<spO> the downloads are slower than apt-get
<bjsnider> it's held on a server
<bjsnider> there's a lucnhpad channel where you can complain
<spO> but i can also complain in here, right?
<bjsnider> #launchpad
<bjsnider> no. this is a karmic channel
<spO> this channel is about karma?
<bjsnider> launchpad will have people that can tell you why the downloads are slow etc.
<spO> i take it that you do not like launchpad
<bjsnider> i do like it
<bjsnider> this is irrelevant to ubuntu 9.10
<djdarkman> is there someone here who tried UNR Karmic?
<spO> is kernel 2.6.30 considered karmic ?
<JanC> karmic has 2.6.31
<spO> what is 2.6.30 then?
<spO> where is the release of an intermediate ubuntu?
<joejc> spO, why r u here?
<spO> joejc, to learn about ubuntu
<spO> and to make friends!
<joejc> whats wrong with #ubuntu ?
<durt> sp0, please read the channel topic.
<spO> they are mostly newbies, joejc
<spO> i am elite
<spO> durt, how come we skipted a version -- version 2.6.30 kernel ?
<JanC> spO: well, then you should stay far away from ubuntu
<joejc> sparr, arch is for elite people
<spO> janc, how come? what should i use?
<JanC> we're allergic to elite  ;)
<djdarkman> sp0 you should join #3-lite-h4ck3rs-4-life
<joejc> isnt anyone running a unstabble kernel elite?
<djdarkman> :)
<durt> sp0, karmic's kernel was speced out in April.
<joejc> spO, arch is using 2.6.30 so that another reason to switch to arch
<sparr> ubuntu is about as "behind" of a distro as i can stand...
<sparr> right on the edge, but worth it for other reasons
<JanC> spO: kernels are released every 8-12 weeks IIRC, and Ubuntu is released every 6 months, so there are 2-3 kernel releases in between...
<spO> is there a iso file or something whereas i can install karmic from a cd like i did with jaunta
<DanaG> oh yeah, what is the "xsplash" thing the gdm changelog refers to?
<durt> sp0, of course, google 'karmic download'
<JanC> spO: of course, there are the alphas, and there are daily builts (daily builts might work, but aren't tested)
<JanC> *daily builds*  (I need to go get some sleep)
<spO> since ubuntu is open project, can i create a release called spOO and have it based on linux kernel 2.6.30 and label it stable and have it official new release   -- newer than jaunta
<spO> i would like to do this
<JanC> of course you can do that, as long as you don't call it Ubuntu
<joejc> u could upgrade ur kernel inside jaunty
<spO> why can't i use the Ubuntu name? isn't it an open project?
<spO> wtf
<spO> this makes me upset
<JanC> Ubuntu is a trademark, just like Debian, etc.
<joejc> spO, would u be ok if i stole ur name and pretended to be you?
<spO> so, other people can profit from it and make money but i cannot even create something to make me more famous?
<spO> so
<spO> when people say GNU, they mean that the name, such as Debian or Ubuntu, is copyrighted?
<DanaG> oh yeah, one reason to argue that the bring-back-the-update-icon tweak is ALREADY desupported -- damnit! -- is that it doesn't use aptdaemon.
<spO> that is not true GNU
<JanC> spO: I think you either don't know much about "GNU" or you're trolling
<spO> I am going to make a project named TruGnu or TruG for short, and it will allow other people to use the name, it wont' have these bogus name owning standards
<JanC> spO: that's fine
<spO> i can still sell ubuntu cds for 5 dollars or more and make money, right?
<spO> as long as i include the source code ro something
<JanC> BTW: the names aren't copyrighted, they are trademarks
<spO> i can get compensated for my labor and costs of making cds
<spO> and instructions
<joejc> spO, do u think identity theft should be legal?
<spO> joejc, everything depends on context and other dependencies
<joejc> abd u cant make more than $3 for cds
<joejc> and*
<JanC> spO: if you distribute unmodified Ubuntu CDs, you don't even have to include the sources...
<JanC> and you can sell them for 1000 USD a piece if you want
<JanC> (if anybody wants to pay that much :P )
<joejc> spO, if i stole ur identity eg. max out ur credit cards and the like and ruined ur life and reputation would that be ok?
<joejc> trade marking ubuntu protects them from identity theft
<spO> do you think it is fair that i cannot name something "ubuntu" because someone else "owns" it?
<spO> similiarly, do you think it is fair that i cannot get a credit card in your name because you "own" your name or something similar?
<spO> really obsurd
<joejc> do u think its unfair u cant change ur nick to mine?
<spO> definitely
<joejc> thanks
<joejc> /GHOST is like trad marking for my nick
<joejc> anyone know what "xsplash" does?
<spO> XSplash
<spO> X based boot splash
<spO> https://launchpad.net/xsplash
<spO> karmic uses grub2 by default i take it?
<spO> and grub allows x to take care of splashes or osmtehing
<spO> i wish i could figure out how to install ati drivers for karmic
<spO> oh i think i found a page to help me
<alteregoa> my ubuntu is cleaning my rooms now
<joejc> ?
<alteregoa> ubuntu, thats the name of my slave
<joejc> i though u put it on a roomba or something
<cortex|sk> hi  guys is there any known bug related to 'sudo'(1.7.0-1ubuntu2) ? when i try to log in or sudo .. i get "Error" but everything else works
<JanC> cortex|sk: I haven't investigated further yet, but there have been occasional issues with setting the correct keyboard layout in karmic for some time now...
<JanC> if you mean you get "wrong password" messages, try entering your password as if your keyword was "us qwerty"...
<cortex|sk> JanC: i can use sudo, i can do whatever i need
<cortex|sk> but there is just this "Error" message
<JanC> ah, what specific error message ?
<cortex|sk> just "Error" :D
<JanC> aw, that sucks  :-(
<alteregoa> i think the diamonds sucks
<diverse_izzue> i disabled desktop effects to test something, and now karmic claims it cannot reenable them. is there a manual way of doing that?
<Oli``> Firefox 3.5 is opening external link clicks (eg if I say Open In Browser on a link in Liferea) in the current tab instead of a new one. If I create a new profile, it works as expected. Anyone know what setting I've got in my old profile that's bodging everything up?
<alteregoa> i need a karmic banana
<kayess> I'm trying out the kubuntu netbook installer, and the very first dialog has the next buttons off the bottom of my screen :/
<richardcavell> That's nothing.  When I loaded up Sound Preferences yesterday, the window was 3000 pixels high.
<tarzeau> does arora and firefox (3.0/3.5) also crash for others (Bus error)?
<diverse_izzue> tarzeau, firefox 3.5 works fine here
<RAOF> tarzeau: I guess that, given 'bus error', you're on some wierd arch, like PPC? :)
<tarzeau> RAOF: no it's i386...
<tarzeau> RAOF: could downloaded gnome/gtk themes cause something like this?
<RAOF> tarzeau: Yes.
<RAOF> Well, gtk theme engines could, because that's arbitrary code running in the firefox process.
<tarzeau> RAOF: thanks for the hint, let me try a default theme engine
<loevborg> After recent updates, audio apps outputting to alsa don't seem to work anymore, e.g. 'mplayer -ao alsa'. Does anyone have the same problem?
<Oli```> Trying to get memcached to load at boot. When I run /etc/init.d/memcached start, it throws this back at me: Starting memcached: memcached disabled in /etc/default/memcached.
<Oli```> Why is there a default file stopping it from working?
<loevborg> Oli```, it's a low-tech mechanism that lets you choose to have the service started on startup or not
<loevborg> Oli```, just edit /etc/default/memcached to say that you want it started on startup
<loevborg> Oli```, admittedly it's counterintuitive that it also prevents manually starting the daemon :)
<Oli```> loevborg: Yeah I've edited that now but if you install memcached, why wouldn't you want it running? It's a daemon. It's supposed to run all the time. Turning it off is a lame default to have.
<loevborg> Oli```, you might want to run it as a non-root user
<Oli```> it runs as "nobody" by default
<loevborg> Oli```, but I agree with you. The /etc/default/* is a cultural debian thing.
<gnomefreak> its not in system>preferences>startup*
<loevborg> I suppose with upstart, something much more elegant is possible.
<keylocker> hello people
<keylocker> im still with nm problem with 3G
<keylocker> i got a lot using NetworkManager --nodaemon: http://leleobhz.pastebin.com/m756788d6
<x3cion> Any known way to run fglrx yet?
<alteregoa> im fiddeling wiht fah
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: there?
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: sort of
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: I just have a quick question about a ff bug
<scizzo-> !bug 117132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117132 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox ignores gnome theme's specific menu bar text color" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117132
<scizzo-> should that really be forwarded to ubuntu since its actually a GTK menu error in the application itself?
<scizzo-> there is a link in the bug report announcing it also being a mozillateam bug...if I am not totally wrong?
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: one minute
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: the report is right the way it is. the firefox-3.5 is our bug and the firs tone in list "firefox" is upstreams bug. Mozillateam gets every and all bugs in email,
<gnomefreak> at least every and all mozilla bugs
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: ooo ok....I was wondering....since from what I could see a GTK problem in the browser itself....not sure how to explain it with the userChrome.css theming.
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: right I didnt see that assigned to the mozilla-bugs
<scizzo-> my bad
<oldude67> we now have a bug in ff 3.5?
<scizzo-> oldude67: ?
<oldude67> ah nvm, your talking about a gnome issue.
<scizzo-> oldude67: there will always be bugs...you can never escape that
<oldude67> oh yeah i know, whats life without some sort of uncertainty.
<scizzo-> gnomefreak: thank you for your help
<aboSamoor> it is really annoying that every update for kde packages overwrite the /etc/X11/default-display-manager to kdm :(
<sdg> Sound configuration is so much simpler in Karmic.
<gnomefreak> scizzo-: np
<mandara> sdg, yes, when it works
<sdg> mandara: What do you mean?
<mandara> sdg, I mean that it usually don't work
<sdg> mandara: Why?
<mandara> sdg, that question probably for pulseaudio
<sdg> My sound is certainly a lot bassier now.
<gnomefreak> anyone using tbird2  and or firefox-3.0 3.5 that can test 2 bugs for me to see if you can reproduce?
<sdg> I think because I disable LFE and now it's enabled.
<natewiebe13> sdg: are you using pulse?
<sdg> natewiebe13: Probably.
<sdg> natewiebe13: Why?
<natewiebe13> sdg: there was just a new release, that may have something to do with it. it added a bunch of controls over surround
<natewiebe13> before i dont know how it controlled the sub channel, but now it should do what it is supposed to do
<sdg> natewiebe13: Roger that. sudo apt-get updating now
<natewiebe13> the update was a few days ago already
<natewiebe13> sdg: in sound preferences, under the hardware tab, you can choose how to set up the card (5.1, 7.1, 2.1, etc) then under the output tab, you can choose the volumes for the channels/speakers, its very, very nice. i love it
<sdg> natewiebe13: My hardware tab is empty.
<natewiebe13> really?
<natewiebe13> no card listed?
<sdg> natewiebe13: Correct.
<natewiebe13> and you are still getting sound?
<sdg> natewiebe13: Correct.
<natewiebe13> when did you install from? which alpha? or was it a daily build?
<sdg> natewiebe13: I installed yesterday.
<sdg> Upgraded from Jaunty.
<natewiebe13> okay.. upgrading from jaunty may be why its not listed
<natewiebe13> imo i would only upgrade from jaunty AFTER the final release, but if i wanted karmic before, i would install from an alpha
<natewiebe13> not an expert on pulse, but i think jaunty was using pulse differently than karmic, but i could be wrong. thats why a card wouldnt be listed
<sdg> I deleted ~/.pulse and now "Waiting for sound system to respond" is taking forever.
<natewiebe13> but one nice thing with the new pulse, is you dont have to blacklist your onboard sound (if you have 2 cards, and want to use the dedicated card) you just select the one you want
<sdg> BRB
<dupondje> i'm searching a applet that shows my cpu temp
<dupondje> any id's ?
<natewiebe13> never found one yet.. ive been looking a bit as well
<natewiebe13> http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<sdg> Okay I restarted my session.
<sdg> But Pulseaudio is only detecting my front hardware and not my motherboard audio.
<natewiebe13> thats strange.. did you ever blacklist it?
<sdg> natewiebe13: No.
<richardcavell> Pulse Audio! X( X( X( X(
<natewiebe13> first thing, it i would check blacklist.conf and check if the module got blacklisted
<sdg> natewiebe13: But I can play sound through it just fine.
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> thats strange
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: i like pulseaudio after this latest release
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: only because of the configuration for surround
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: Before the updates, my sound worked perfectly and I never thought twice about it.  Now only about a third of sounds work at all, and they sound strange
<natewiebe13> i had the same problem, it ended up being my nvidia drivers were conflicting, i removed them, and installed 190.18 and now i have no issues
<natewiebe13> are you running with an nvidia card or motherboard?
<richardcavell> I'm using onboard Intel
<richardcavell> I am using Karmic precisely because it has newer intel drivers
<natewiebe13> okay..
<natewiebe13> but concerning pulse, i just messed around and pulse decided to work. im sure everything will be sorted out around alpha 5
<natewiebe13> pulse has come a long, long way
<natewiebe13> the alpha releases for jaunty were horrible
<richardcavell> I can't change my hardware because I'm on a laptop
<sdg> richardcavell: You could buy a new laptop.
<richardcavell> By the way, does Karmic download package lists in the background?  I often find that Update Manager has found new packages when I didn't select it to Check
<sdg> richardcavell: It checks every day
<sdg> Or every other day
<sdg> Or every week
<sdg> Or every fortnight
<Pici> Every Ubuntu release I've used has done that.
<sdg> Mine is set to check every day.
<richardcavell> sdg: so is mine, but it feels like it checks more often
<richardcavell> maybe just my imagination
<sdg> richardcavell: Maybe the gconf key has been changed.
<sdg> Also, Karmic has a lot more updates.
<sdg> Because it's still in development./
<natewiebe13> i update 2 times per day
<sdg> Karmic has just notified me that my hard drive it failing.
<natewiebe13> that sucks
<natewiebe13> btw.. do you guys like banshee or rythmbox better?
<richardcavell> sdg: does another stable OS confirm it?
<sdg> richardcavell: Negative.
<natewiebe13> *rhythmbox
<richardcavell> Well, I don't know how much I would trust Karmic's judgment
<natewiebe13> sdg, richardcavell: do you like rhythbox or banshee better?
<richardcavell> I don't listen to music.  Can't say.
<natewiebe13> sdg?
<sdg> I use Rhythmbox.
<natewiebe13> tried banshee?
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: start listening to music
<richardcavell> I'd probably use an iPod with OS X
<natewiebe13> ipod is a cult
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> as soon as a new one comes out. everybody has to have one
<natewiebe13> i honestly dont see why people like them, they are unreliable, proprietary, play once file type, and the menu just sucks
<natewiebe13> and osx is very similar
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> better than windows though.
<sdg> natewiebe13: But they can play FLAC, right?
<natewiebe13> not that i know of
<sdg> WTF?
<sdg> Then they're shit.
<natewiebe13> they play .acc or something
<natewiebe13> aac
<natewiebe13> haha.. yeah they play acc only
<natewiebe13> aac
<robin0800_> and mp3's
<natewiebe13> its converts to aac
<natewiebe13> a friend of mine has an ipod and it converts everything to aac. it also freezes all of the time. my dad has an iphone, and it always freezes and looses signal
<natewiebe13> i dont like apple (N)
<natewiebe13> *loses
<alteregoa> crapple
<scizzo-> hmmm fixed the pulseaudio problem
<sdg> scizzo-: What problem?
<scizzo-> sdg: I had no sound...the mixer was not showing...and as soon as I tried to access pulseaudio information I got access denied...even though I am in all the pulse groups
<scizzo-> sdg: also the files where playing but no sound...
<bjsnider> what fixed it?
<scizzo-> !bug 207312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207312 in pulseaudio "PulseAudio Sound Server: Failed to connect: Connection refused (dup-of: 228487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228487 in pulseaudio "can only have one audio output program working at a time" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228487
<scizzo-> information provided in that bug
<scizzo-> to change /etc/default/pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> howdy
<richardcavell> so what's the relationship between ALSA and Pulse Audio in Karmic?  What's the road map?
<bjsnider> the same as it's alwaysbeen, i w ould think
<richardcavell> which is?
<bjsnider> alsa provides the drivers, pulse provides the sound mixing
<suit> Hey. I'm trying Kubuntu Karmic right now and was wondering if there is proper Ubuntu One implementation planned
<QPrime> and pulse provides an alsa api for any alsa apps that need it.
<suit> (Sadly, there doesn't seem to be a #kubuntu+1 channel)
<bjsnider> proper?
<suit> as in with a non-gnome client
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu+1 now forwards to this channel
<bjsnider> it would be funny if they had no qt version
<gnomefreak> jaunty devel cycle we had it but im guessing lack of people reason why its merged here. i havent kept tabs on it since jaunty cycle
<bjsnider> i keep meaning to ask mr. chen what he thinks of oss4
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hi... about the multisearch... will the results be published or for canonical eyes only?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: only for canonical but it was removed anyway
<alteregoa> i hope someone put drag and drop to wine
<alteregoa> wine is still not able to drag and drop files
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: is it in upstream version?
<alteregoa> no its a wine based problem
<gnomefreak> alteregoa: you might try #wine-hq or is it #winehq i forget
<mac_v> gnomefreak: IMO , thats not fair... the test subjects should know the results
<gnomefreak> i think its #winehq
<Pici> It is
<gnomefreak> mac_v: we know it was a testing thing but the results kind of like pop-con
<mac_v> ;p
<gnomefreak> same idea behind it
<gnomefreak> sorry looking at people trying to figure out what to do about no channel for something :)
 * gnomefreak takes any chance of getting a laugh
<bjsnider> how many kubuntu users are there compared to ubuntu users? what's the ratio?
<alteregoa> 100:1
<bjsnider> reference?
<alteregoa> because ubuntu still uses those gnomerical obsoletism as standard
<gnomefreak> mac_v: 3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 removed it and it wont be back at least not for Karmic and i doubt for +1 but we will see when we get there
<alteregoa> ref: chapter 2a of gnomeric humanism book 2
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: there is no way to find that out
<bjsnider> well, i was asking for a general idea
<bjsnider> i get the sense that it's at least 5:1 in favour of gnome
<alteregoa> i hope someone puts a real gui like macos to ubuntu
<mac_v> gnomefreak: removal doesnt mean the results should not be shown , since the data was already collected , without the users prior consent. removal is welcome but it needs to be revealed ... IMO
<alteregoa> you cannot put a program from the desktop into the gnome start menu, what  a crap
<alteregoa> drag and drop is not very well supported on gnome
<gnomefreak> mac_v: AFAIK they have been disposed of
<bjsnider> yeah,, i don't think apple would have a problem with that. just steal quartz
<gnomefreak> mac_v: i can find out more when we stop rushing around to get everything fixed and uploaded
<mac_v> gnomefreak: burnt the paper trail, did they ? ;p
<mac_v> hehe
<bjsnider> mac_v, the results were given to homeland security for profiling
<alteregoa> nautilus is great
<gnomefreak> mac_v: not sure to be exact i only know of 1 maybe 2 people that i can speak to on IRC about it. im not emplyoed by Canonical (sometimes thankful)
<mac_v> bjsnider: \o/ not i'm on the no fly list ;p
<mac_v> now*
<gnomefreak> ok be back
<alteregoa> now i just have to find a way for nautilus to display the pictures in a folder
<alteregoa> folder icons
<alteregoa> a python script maybe
<richardcavell> Am I the only one who can't get sound from youtube videos?
 * gnomefreak cant get sound at all from anything
<Pici> Works for me...
<richardcavell> it worked a month ago
<Pici> snd_hda_intel here
<gnomefreak> ok someone say my nick please. dont use ping you will get a message with use of ping
<Pici> gnomefreak: this isn't a test channel ;)
<hggdh> gnomefreak, please see above :-D
<bjsnider> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> doesnt work anyway Pici :)
<Pici> awww
<hggdh> gnomefreak, are you using xchat?
<mistya> Ave
<mistya> i have a problem with the audio on KK
<gnomefreak> hggdh: no have no sound there either
<gnomefreak> hggdh: i have 2 clients running atm
<gnomefreak> xchat for mozilla.org irssi for freenode and smuxi for debian servers
<mistya> no music of banshee.. no music by flash player.. but the music of Empathy play.. why?
 * gnomefreak back to work. others having same issue mistya at least i think so
<hggdh> what I found is that I only get announcements on my nick if on PVTs
<hggdh> not on the main channel
<gnomefreak> hggdh: i was up until recently but im still working on getting my system beep back
<billybigrigger> mistya: have you checked your sound properties?
<billybigrigger> mistya: try $ killall pulseaudio
<mistya> yep
<billybigrigger> then fire up sound preferences, and make sure your output sliders are all the way up, and your application sliders too
 * gnomefreak might have fixed it, iu hope
<richardcavell> when I play youtube videos my sound preferences says "No application is currently plaing or using audio."
<mistya> billybigrigger, I killed pulseaudio but I have not solved anything
<ajavid> hello
<ajavid> to make sure I have correctly understood this
<ajavid> karmic is going to be a long time release?
<richardcavell> no
<ajavid> oh
<richardcavell> you mean long term support?
<ajavid> which one is going to be the next LTS?
<richardcavell> 10.04
<ajavid> oh long term
<ajavid> I apologize, I thought it was long time
<ajavid> so not this one, but the one in summer 2010
<ajavid> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> ok guys there's a right click bug in firefox that puts an "exception" in edit/preferences/load images automatically on a site , if you right click for site info for any reason
<ajavid> BluesKaj, also to talk about kubuntu here is ok?
<mistya> billybigrigger, I killed pulseaudio but I have not solved anything
<BluesKaj> yes ajavid , just don't try to perceive ppls emotions :)
<ajavid> BluesKaj, I can't be held responsible for the way people present themselves, now can I? :)
<ajavid> so this ubuntu+! is kinda like debian sid in a way
<ajavid> its always in development
<gnomefreak> sound problems please try after removing swfdec-mozilla
<gnomefreak> maybe help :)
<BluesKaj> ajavid, I'm telling you that perceptions can be mistaken from reading text
<gnomefreak> i have no sound issues now flash, mp3 movies
<ajavid> there used to be a hack to fix the sound issues, I used to run alsaconf
<ajavid> not to reconfigure the sound, but to unload and reload all snd modules
<ajavid> it resets it so sound starts to work, easy shortcut way to reload modules
<gnomefreak> ajavid: ubuntu+1 is not "always" in devel since they are not same as sid we release +1 versions
<ajavid> so if sound goes caput now, how do you try to fix it?
<ajavid> gnomefreak, I don't follow
<mistya> ç_ç no audio :(
<gnomefreak> !sound > ajavid
<ubottu> ajavid, please see my private message
<ajavid> oh im not having sound problems
<gnomefreak> ajavid: sid is never released where as ubuntu+! gets released every 6months
<ajavid> I thought you were
<ajavid> oh
<BluesKaj> the default is the pulseaudio module , it repalces esd , and alsa is till the driver ...that seems to be the setup in karmic
<gnomefreak> !sound > mistya
<ubottu> mistya, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> that better :)
<ajavid> cool, I thought ubuntu+1 just always is in development, so the new ubuntu is ubuntu+1 and then one after nm im retarded
<BluesKaj> till=still
<ajavid> I thought kde4 got rid of alsa?
<ajavid> using phonon now or something
<gnomefreak> ajavid: no last devel was Jaunty and it was released in 9.04 where as Karmic will be released in 9.10
<BluesKaj> ajavid, type alsamixer in the terminal , see what pops up
 * ajavid likes alsamixergui
<ajavid> BluesKaj, why am I doing that?
<mistya> gnomefreak, but in kk the control panel for the sound is different
<mistya> there's not MENU FILES
<BluesKaj> ajavid, to show you that alsamixer is still active
<ajavid> why?
<ajavid> what is the context?
<gnomefreak> mistya: i know im trying to remember how i got into the old style dialog
<gnomefreak> mistya: in terminal type alsamixer  that should give you what you want if i understand you right
<gnomefreak> now for the gui eh that another story
<ajavid> hey the game nexuiz upstream is 2.5.1 however the latest ubuntu has is 2.4.2
<ajavid> i hope its updated by someone by time time koala is out
<gnomefreak> ajavid: it would have to happen soon if its a major version update. unless it gets a freeze exception. file a bug on updating it in repos
<gnomefreak> thats about the only way you will get it unless someone is working on it already or you are working on it already
<ajavid> I see
<ajavid> the only game I've actively maintained is with Mr. Muammar El Khatib in debian, called Secret Maryo Chronicles
<ajavid> something as huge as nexuiz I can't take the time/responsibility :D
<ajavid> I was co-maintaining that one, so not all myself
<gnomefreak> ajavid: same way to do it. what version is in debian atm?
<ajavid> 2.4.2
<ajavid> same
<gnomefreak> ok not sure if that is something we would wait for it to hit sid or if the maintainer here wants to do it. that is why bug is best option
<ajavid> I would guess usually wait for sid, yeah?
<gnomefreak> depends on the package
<gnomefreak> and on what the person working on it thinks
<ajavid> yah, wishlist on nexuis to update is ok enough
<ajavid> any other severity on the bug is inappropriate
<gnomefreak> ajavid: add any new features and bug fixes it has on upstream website
<gnomefreak> and the link to it
<gnomefreak> ajavid: dont set one
<ajavid> I'm not
<gnomefreak> who was the person with the font issue on monday?
<gnomefreak> maybe sunday sorry
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, it was bjsnider i believe
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: ok thanks i just got a bug report wanted to know if same person
<gnomefreak> i finally caught up with micahg about it
<bjsnider> yes, i reported it
<bjsnider> and i think he confirmed it
<bjsnider> or whatever
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: he did
<gnomefreak> im talking to him about it breifly just to get an idea
<bjsnider> i provided ample evidence of it in das bug report
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: bug 379761 is the main bug for your problem marked as a dup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting wrong in content area" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<bjsnider> it's not a hinting problem
<gnomefreak> good thing asac commented  :)
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: we are talking about it right now
<bjsnider> i already have a .fonts.conf file and i've done all of the fixes. the two problems likely have nothingt o dow tih each other
<bjsnider> and i've used both ff 3.5 from jaunty/karmic repos and fromt he mozillateam ppa
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, in what channel?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-mozillateam but to follow you hyave to figure out who is talking about what we got real busy in last 2 minutes. thanks mac_v ;)
<itswhatev> hm.. what became of xorg.conf?
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hei!
<sdg> I cannot move the subwoofer volume without moving the output volume
<sdg> Oh wait, I can, but it makes the sound fuck up.
<sdg> Sounds HORRIBLE
<sdg> A loud, tinny noise.
<sdg> I think I've managed to get around this problem.
<sdg> Next problem...
<sdg> I tried to add a couple of volume mixers to my Gnome panel but they didn't add properly. They're just two white dots and I can't seem to right click and remove them.
<sdg> I got around that problem too.
<sdg> OMG Karmic sure is buggy!
<sdg> Things are crashing left, right and centre!
<sdg> Maybe I should have waited a couple more months before upgrading.
<DanaG> hmm, anyone else have nm-system-settings recently break?
<DanaG> bug 402804 -- glad somebody mentioned that separately from the "consent" issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402804 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch shows chrome:// url for new tabs on startup with session restore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402804
<DanaG> That one is about overriding preferences.
<crimsun> multisearch is gone anyhow
<DanaG> Yup.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: what should it show for new tabs?
<DanaG> Whatever the user preference has set.
<Ian_> what was multisearch? :p
<DanaG> Just google it... you'll then soon find out what it was.
<DanaG> hmm, interesting dialog I just got:
<DanaG> "Do you want to import your bookmarks and other settings from Firefox 3.0, replacing your settings from Firefox 3.5 (alpha/beta)?
<DanaG> Now, is it Firefox itself asking that... or a wrapper?
<natewiebe13> has anyone seen what they are doing for banshee 2.0?
<natewiebe13> http://abock.org/2009/07/14/exciting-updates-on-the-road-to-banshee-2-0 definately something worth looking at
<crimsun> DanaG: it's a wrapper. see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/migrator/main.c
<crimsun> DanaG: and the corresponding bit in the /usr/bin/firefox shell script
<natewiebe13> has anyone seen that before (cabano for banshee 2.0)??
<DanaG> now, why is clicking links in pidgin not opening them?
<DanaG> must be something about url-type handlers, or something.
<DanaG> It's especially irritating when I'll get xdg-mime opening things differently than gnome / nautilus do.
 * DanaG uses music playback by folders.  tags don't do what I want in organization.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: in pidgin i get firefox-3.0 opening
<natewiebe13> DanaG: instead of firefox-3.5
<DanaG> ah.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: im prutty sure that pidgin is using the command "firefox" which brings up 3.0, i havent found a place to change the command to "firefox-3.5" in the settings yet
<DanaG> hmm, now firefox is firefox-3.5, actually.
<natewiebe13> yeah.. for version 3.5 at least
<DanaG> mv: accessing `/home/dana/.mozilla/firefox': Too many levels of symbolic links
<DanaG> *NOTICE* Profile firefox-3.5 found and moved as main profile
<DanaG> great, it symlinked firefox -> firefox
<DanaG> A circular symlink.  .mozilla/firefox is a symlink to 'firefox'.
<DanaG> great... and now it lost all my user data.
<DanaG> THAAANKS, migrator!
<DanaG> oh wait, no, it just forgot where my profile was.
<DanaG> ... and now I have a .mozilla/firefox/firefox.3.0-replaced
<DanaG> and a .mozilla/firefox.3.0-replaced
<DanaG> well, whatever that was, it broke rather badly.  I don't think I'll be able to reproduce that, though.
<DanaG> I had symlinked firefox-3.5 to firefox; that probably caused it.
<crimsun> DanaG: please file a bug; that's obviously a corner case in the migrator
<crimsun> fta or asac will have ideas for handling that
<natewiebe13> firefox-3.5 never even asked to import from 3.0
<natewiebe13> for me
<unclemike> right now im useing ubuntu 9.04 with grub2 ...how easy it going to be to upgrade to 9.10 alpha3
<natewiebe13> unclemike: i would do a fresh install
<natewiebe13> but i would also wait until alpha 4 which is released this thursday
<natewiebe13> i would only upgrade after 9.10 is released
<DanaG> oh, and fixing my profile fixed the link opening, too.
<unclemike> natewiebe13, i trued my netinstall cd the other day..after i choose a mirror ..no matter what mirror i tried kept saying cant find kernel module
<DanaG> Should I file it directly against 'firefox' package?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: was it you I was talking to the other day about having a printer problem?
<DanaG> Yeah, and it got fixed with the most recent cups rebuild.
<natewiebe13> no.. now its trying to print the same job over and over
<natewiebe13> but it at least does print now
<DanaG> hmm, I haven't actually retried it.  =þ
<crimsun> DanaG: firefox-3.5 is the source package name.
<natewiebe13> i just tried it and it kept printing the same job about 10 times.. i had to cancel the job and turn off the printer
<DanaG> wow, my profile dir has 4058 places.sqlite-(number).corrupt files.
<DanaG> oh yeah, I'm going to try that xsplash thingamajigger now.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: thats whats replacing usplash.. right?
<DanaG> Probably.
<natewiebe13> what exactly are you doing with it? also where do you get it?
<DanaG> Wiki seems to indicate that.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/xsplash
<DanaG> It's now in repos.
<natewiebe13> nice
<natewiebe13> what are you trying with it?
<DanaG> I'm going to reboot and see what it does.  =þ
<natewiebe13> okay.. it also says that there is an "alpha4" release which is the newest
<natewiebe13> do you think its included in alpha 4?
<DanaG> date given in changelog is   Mon, 10 Aug 2009 13:02:08 -0400
<DanaG> hmm, xsplash seems to instead be a full-screen wallpaper overlay thingy, that shows momentarily, before and after gdm login.
<DanaG> When xorg starts, I see this:
<DanaG> *flicker*   (xsplash default-wallpaper)    (gdm with custom wallpaper)
<DanaG> And then once I log in, I see this:
<DanaG> (gdm custom wallpaper)    (xsplash default-wallpaper)    (gdm custom wallpaper)        (my wallpaper).
<DanaG> So yeah, it makes a lot of assumptions about wallpapers.
<natewiebe13> its probably because they havent made any themes yet and told xsplash what to do and when to start
<natewiebe13> (canoncial that is)
<DanaG> And I've tweaked my gdm with a custom wallpaper.
<natewiebe13> same
<natewiebe13> DanaG: does gdmsetup work for you yet?
<DanaG> yeah, though all it does is autologin settings.
<natewiebe13> still crashes for me
<DanaG> What it SHOULD do, is also pull up gnome-appearance-properties as the gdm user.
<DanaG> s/should/ought to/
<natewiebe13> i agree
<natewiebe13> but i still get the crash
<natewiebe13> with the segfault
<DanaG> Have you had a chance to reboot since the update?
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> on launchpad it still hasnt been put as fix released
<DanaG> strings /usr/bin/xsplash
<DanaG> gives /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<DanaG> so it seems it IS hardcoding.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i just checked bug 410475 and it shows that its only confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410475 in gdm "gdmsetup crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410475
<DanaG> oh yeah, and since my gdm wallpaper is one of the changes-during-the-day thingies, it actually won't work just to assume one static image for splash!
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i just had an idea, you know how you said that gdmsetup should have config for wallpaper? how about, when you click on the user's name, or input the user's name, it changes to that users wallpaper
<natewiebe13> if none are selected, it changes to default
<DanaG> nah, might be too jarring on cancel.  Perhaps have it fade right after login?
<DanaG> I mean, not just on name click, but on authentication-granted.
<natewiebe13> thats what they are planning to do
<natewiebe13> have it fade after login
<natewiebe13> i think itd be nice to have it fade with the users, just like when you select wallpaper for the session, how it fades
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i think it would help make a smoother transition into a user's session and when you clicked on the user, it would seem like you are already a step further
<DanaG> hmm, that might be interesting.
<DanaG> er, s/interesting/nice/
<natewiebe13> i think its worth a shot
<DanaG> Oh yeah, have any of you used the xml wallpaper stuff?
<alteregoa> my cat is gay somehow
<DanaG> wow, that was random.
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i have before
<DanaG> It's rather nifty -- I can have it be bright at noon and dark at night.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: it was an xml that linked to png's.
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> same
<natewiebe13> there were 24 pngs for each hour
<natewiebe13> *1 for each hour = total of 24
<DanaG> I have one that's the teahouse thingy from igoogle.
<DanaG> I made that.
<DanaG> And I have another that uses the "invent" and "awave" (logo-less variants) from here: http://dannywallpaper.blogspot.com/search/label/HP
<DanaG> er, just the "awave" ones.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: any idea what kind of software people use to create the backgrounds with "whisps"?
<natewiebe13> http://www.cyber-materia.com/images/green-wisps.jpg <--- stuff like that
<DanaG> hmm, I think it's a fractal generator of some sort.
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> thanks
<natewiebe13> anyone ever used the screensaver "electricsheep"??
<DanaG> http://www.apophysis.org/ -- perhaps that?
<Lord-Readman> Hi, Im running 9.10 from yesterdays daily snapshot, I wanted to help test, but im unsure what to test?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: except im running ubuntu, not windows
<DanaG> hmm, might try wine-ing it.
<natewiebe13> doesnt matter.. i was just curious
<natewiebe13> Lord-Readman: why didnt you wait until thursday?
<Lord-Readman> Whats on thursday?
<natewiebe13> Alpha 4
<Lord-Readman> cant I just aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<natewiebe13> yeah.. but if there are issues, you can submit them and they'll be put up as issues from the alpha 4 cd
<natewiebe13> instead of an updated version of alpha 3
<natewiebe13> so if you wanted to help-test, i would have waited until thurs.
<natewiebe13> just my opinion
<Lord-Readman> ok, so once I get the latest version on thursday
<Lord-Readman> how can I test and help out
<natewiebe13> first thing to do, would be to go to system --> Administration --> system testing
<natewiebe13> then follow the menus
<joaopinto> !testing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing
<natewiebe13> Lord-Readman: after that, use ubuntu and post any bugs/crashes on launchpad
<gletob> Hey did anyone else have issues with printing things?  Like when you go to print things come out blank.
<natewiebe13> yes
<natewiebe13> i did
<natewiebe13> its fixed now for me
<natewiebe13> gletob: still have that problem
<gletob> I just got done updating and will see if the CUPS update fixed the issue.
<natewiebe13> it should have
<natewiebe13> it did for me
<gletob> Success!!
<natewiebe13> thumbs up
<natewiebe13> only problem i had, is if its set to more than 1 copy, it will just print forever
<gletob> Wait let me try that
<natewiebe13> im going to test again
<natewiebe13> still have that problem
<gletob> Nope I selected 2 copies and 2 came out.
<natewiebe13> maybe its just my printer
<natewiebe13> i have an ip2600
<natewiebe13> im going to test it on my samsung clx-3175 next
<gletob> Mine is an HP PSC 1610 All in One
 * DanaG has a Samsung ml-1210.
<DanaG> It sucks.... it dumps tons of noise into the AC line.
<gletob> Are the samsungs nice?  Oops you just answered my question.
<DanaG> In fact, it even makes my compact-fluorescent desk lamp flicker!
<gletob> DanaG, That bad?
<gletob> Have you called samsung?
<DanaG> Oh, and I had a little plastic piece in the paper tray break off, so now it mangles papers, unless I print out the front.
<natewiebe13> i have a samsung clx-3175, canon ip2600, lexmark x4270, hp psc 2175, and an epson photo rx 595
<natewiebe13> my samsung works beautifully
<DanaG> ML1210 is also rebranded as a Lexmark something-or-other.
<natewiebe13> nice
<natewiebe13> im going to reboot and see if it fixes my infinite printing problem :P
<DanaG> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-ML-2010-Mono-Laser-Printer/product-reviews/B0009ZHF2W
<DanaG> er, that's not the same model!
<DanaG> Apparently google thinks 1,210 == 2,010.
<DasEi> is there something wrong with http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha1#Download%20Alpha%201,  can't get the iso from there
<stlsaint> so karmic is nice yet annoying so far...still like ultimate better
 * DasEi got it, tried alpha1, alpha 3 works, sorry
<natewiebe13> DanaG: still have the infinite printing problem
<natewiebe13> any ideas?
<DanaG> odd.  Check the CUPS daemon log?
<natewiebe13> how would i check that?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: how would i check the cups log?
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure, actually.
 * DanaG goes afk for a bit...
<indy__> hello everybody
<stlsaint> hello indy
<stlsaint> has anyone got envyng working?
<indy__> after an update I am without audio. Totem plays the sound file but I can't hear anything. Same for the signal of the mic. in the tab "hardware" of the sound control I have anything
<indy__> the audio card is revealed properly by lspci
<indy__> any idea?
<stlsaint> can you try plugin into a external speaker source...ie boom box or something
<stlsaint> have you tried updating to proprie drivers
<natewiebe13> has anyone gotten the harddrive failing error?
<indy__> stlsaint thank you for the tip. Actually, my Dell XPS M1330 has two headphones holes, the externals speaker, the mic on the screen and  the mic hole. I can hear the sound :-) but only from one of the headphones holes.
<indy__> and the mic hole works!
<indy__> How can I manage the volume of the other inputs/outputs?
<alteregoa> mic hole
<alteregoa> black hole
<DanaG> wtf... I just went to scroll my mouse, and ended up flipping wildly through windows.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/39328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39328 in hundredpapercuts "Disable scrolling on window list to flip through windows" [Low,In progress]
<indy__> ok, the problem seems solved thanks!!
<natewiebe13> bad sectors on a harddrive, can that be fixed through software, or is it a hardware problem?
<Twigathy> hardware. Replace drive, restore from backups. :>
<joaopinto> natewiebe13, hw
<natewiebe13> that sucks
<natewiebe13> is anyone else getting their screen to flash every hour or so, just randomly goes black, and comes back after 1 second
<natewiebe13> using nvida 190.18
<DanaG> For me, it randomly blanks every hour or so.... but it takes a mouse movement to bring the screen back.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: what are you using for card/drivers?
<natewiebe13> ??
<DanaG> ATI.  fglrx 9.7.
<natewiebe13> okay.. so its not just nvidia
<natewiebe13> probably gtk?
<natewiebe13> just like the gdm
<natewiebe13> ?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm having a very unusual problem, anytime i boot karmic on a thumb drive.. i don't modify anything on the hard drive, when i boot back to my OS, my wireless driver is broken
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't even make any sense, but it has happened to me 4x
<natewiebe13> IndyGunFreak: try a printer printing an unlimited about of pages, or an mp3 player connecting and disconnecting rapidly in a cycle, or printing resetting your printer
<natewiebe13> none of those make any sense
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<natewiebe13> or the mixer applet controlling pcm, and the volume control on your keyboard controlling master volume
<natewiebe13> IndyGunFreak: the list goes on of weird things ive experienced with karmic
<IndyGunFreak> natewiebe13: well, i wouldn't have a problem w/ things being broke in karmic, thats to be expected
<IndyGunFreak> i'm curious why its messing w/ my install
<natewiebe13> IndyGunFreak: lastly every single alpha version since 7.04, if i use dvi from my graphics card, i cant use wireless, but if i use vga, i can use wireless. on final versions, i can use dvi, but on alphas and betas i cant
<natewiebe13> it happens every time, no idea why
<joaopinto> IndyGunFreak, the "my OS" is windows ?
<IndyGunFreak> joaopinto: no.. 9.04
<joaopinto> ok, because I saw a bug reported for something similar, but it was between ubuntu and Windows
<joaopinto> somehow the linux driver changed the wifi card status in a way that was not reset by the windows driver
<IndyGunFreak> appears to be doing the same thing w/ 9.04
<_ben> evening all, got an issue with my sound
<_ben> cat /proc/asound/cards returns HDA-Intel
<_ben> yet aplay -l returns  device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<_ben> just wondering if this is perhaps a known issue before i go digging?
<_ben> nay mind, all fixed now =)
<indy__> hi again
<indy__> now that the audio works, I can only play the local files. youtube audio does not work. In addition, in skype I cannot receive the audio of the talker, but he can listen my audio,
<indy__> and skype gives these errors:
<indy__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/251571/
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/182731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182731 in alsa-plugins "Provide a lib32asound2-plugins package" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<DanaG> http://www.schnouki.net/post/2008/08/16/How-to-make-Skype-work-with-PulseAudio-on-64-bits-Linux-systems
<kklimonda> DanaG: looks like it's not present in karmic
<DanaG> hmm, might be good to add a skype factoid with the link there.
<kklimonda> things like that are the reason I don't want to go back to 64bit..
<DanaG> I don't use skype.  =þ
<natewiebe13> kklimonda: i agree.. 32bit has the best compatibility
<indy__> DanaG right decision
<kklimonda> lol, nothing like good old casting: o_dlopen = (void*(*)(const char *file, int mode)) dlsym(REAL_LIBC, "dlopen");
<DanaG> If I had to use voice-chat, I'd use ekiga or wengo.
<kklimonda> heh, If only open alternatives worked..
<DanaG> or "gizmo".
<bjsnider> every day in here, there's usually something everybody's complaining about. today, it's pulseaudio
<bjsnider> a couple of people have said they couldn't get it to work with flash
<kklimonda> seriously - I've tested ekiga, empathy and few other and skype has offered the best quality of sound and the least problems..
<DanaG> Is the asound pcm pulse missing?
<kklimonda> DanaG: only 32bit for amd64
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the 64-bit flash is more stable, after all.
<kklimonda> bjsnider: which I find weird - pulseaudio works like a charm for me since 9.04
<kklimonda> it is
<DanaG> Sucks that I can't now do killall -9 npviewer.bin, though.
<natewiebe13> kklimonda: same its worked beautifully. except the other day there was a mixup with the mixer applet controlling the pcm and my keyboard controlling master.. but that was very minor
<bjsnider> maybe there's a showstopper in the last update
<DanaG> TFTP error: 'file /tftpboot/JCڌP����G�ֆ�Җ�� not found' (1)
<DanaG> wtf?
<natewiebe13> hahaha
<natewiebe13> what did you do?
<DanaG> that's what the embedded device is telling me.  Apparently dnsmasq is feeding it that garbage as a filename.
<natewiebe13> i couldnt find that file either
<natewiebe13> even if i tried :P
<kklimonda> DanaG: looks like it..
<natewiebe13> ‏‫ڌ�����ֆ�Җ��
<natewiebe13> what kind of characters are those anyways
<natewiebe13> haha
<bjsnider> two of them are non-utf-8
<bjsnider> the others are a different language
<natewiebe13> DanaG: gdm update, patched for xsplash
<natewiebe13> did you try it yet?
<DanaG> New as of when?  I set up xsplash this morning about, oh, 4 hours ago.
<natewiebe13> just now
<natewiebe13> just refreshed update manager
<natewiebe13> test and let me know (if you dont mind)
<natewiebe13> see what it does
<natewiebe13> DanaG: going to try it?
<DanaG> I already did earlier... or is there an additional, new change?
<natewiebe13> what version of gdm do you have?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: what version of gdm do you have?
<DanaG> Version: 2.27.4-0ubuntu9
<natewiebe13> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/2.27.4-0ubuntu10/+changelog
<natewiebe13> this is 2.24.4-0ubuntu10
<natewiebe13> *2.27.4-0ubuntu10
<natewiebe13> DanaG: are you going to see what it does?
<DanaG> Later; currently busy.
<DanaG> dnsmasq-tftp: TFTP failed sending /tftpboot/image.ub to 10.98.98.198
<natewiebe13> DanaG: alright.. sorry to bother you
<schristie> how do I get the b43 driver to work with my wireless card? I tried installing it via sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter, but that didn't seem to work
<schristie> currently my dell mini 10 is using the proprietary Broadcom driver
<schristie> the b43 driver seemed to be installed after I ran the command, but wireless wasn't working
<schristie> i.e., it showed up in lsmod and the driver manager, but my device was not working
<schristie> oh well, I have to leave
<th1> eek, what have you done to my netbook-launcher!
<th1> how can I downgrade it again..?
<th1> netbook-launcher seriously degraded with that upgrade
<th1> ok so the menu looks nicer but all the icons are much too big and wasting space and my places sidebar is gone
<th1> I just want to get the old one back
<th1> and everytime I remove an icon from preferences (where it added all the defaults again) it shuts down and I have to re-launch it !
<x1250> th1, you can download the old one at packages.ubuntu.com
<th1> thanks
<th1> I've submitted a bug report for this one fwiw
<th1> x1250, I've found the package on packages.ubuntu.com but I can't find the previous versions there, is there a special option to show old versions or what?
<th1> ok
<th1> got it downgraded
<th1> it deleted all my favourites :( but whatever
<th1> how can I keep it from trying to upgrade it again?
<x1250> th1, yes, with aptitude hold package, or with http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<th1> x1250, I figured it from an old command I remembered: "echo netbook-launcher hold | dpkg --set-selections"
<th1> I suspect it does the same as the one you said :) but thanks
<x1250> mm, didn't know that way, nice :)
<th1> a shame the new netbook launcher was so bad. I quite like the new look of the left menu bar but apart from that it's only worse
<BUGabundo> ola ola
<th1> hello BUGabundo
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, today, it's been all pulseaudio all the time
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> it was working for me yesterday
<BUGabundo> its still working
<BUGabundo> guess I shouldtn upgrade ti then
<BUGabundo> lolol
<bjsnider> well, a lot of people can't get it to work with flash
<bjsnider> maybe it's the alsa plugin or something
<crimsun> where "a lot of people" is...?
<crimsun> 64-bit users who installed flashplugin-installer?
<BUGabundo> hey crimsun
<crimsun> if so, that's known breakage in ia32-libs
<crimsun> users of the native 64-bit Flash alpha refresh from 30 July have it working fine
<bjsnider> i don't know that
<dupondje> flash works perfect here :) 64bit from labs.adobe.com :)
<bjsnider> doesn't flashplugin-installer just grab the plugin from adobe and drop in the appropriate directory?
<crimsun> no, it doesn't.
<crimsun> it grabs from archive.canonical.com
<crimsun> aka the "partner" repo
<crimsun> grabbing from adobe is what flashplugin-nonfree did
<crimsun> it was the cause of much weeping and gnashing of teeth
<BUGabundo> I can say it! its working no prob here on 64bits
<BUGabundo> I use the 64 bits .so from adobe site
<bjsnider> did it cause suicides too?
<crimsun> no idea
<bjsnider> what do 32-bit folks do again? i've lost track/interest
<crimsun> bjsnider: they install adobe-flashplugin
<crimsun> (which is in partner; that's what flashplugin-installer downloads)
<bjsnider> crimsun, yes but what is that? what does it install? it doesn't grab the same alpha plugin file?
<crimsun> bjsnider: the "alpha" is _only_ 64-bit
<crimsun> the alpha is not available from any Canonical/Ubuntu repo
<bjsnider> so what's actually in that package?
<crimsun> in which package?
<bjsnider> adobe-flashplugin
<crimsun> it contains the actual plugin
<bjsnider> a 32 bit libflashplugin.so?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> adobe-flashplugin is 32-bit-only
<bjsnider> which version? 8.xx?
<crimsun> 10.0.32.18
<crimsun> or whatever is the latest stable release
<bjsnider> do you suppose adobe continues to call the 64-bit plugin an alpha just do they don't have to support it?
<crimsun> no idea
<bjsnider> well, it's very stable, for an alpha
<bjsnider> i never have problems with it
<crimsun> most people have fewer issues with the 64-bit alpha than the 32-bit stable release
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-12
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, there ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, I think you know about the multisearch addon bug, I reported that one, and I want to ask you about your experience regarding such issues
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I said my mind enoutgh about it
<BUGabundo> I disabled it
<aboSamoor> this is my first time to have such hot bug, and I was surprised how much the people are aggressive
<BUGabundo> and recommend everyone to do it too
<aboSamoor> is this normal in bug reports, I mean the language and and impatience ?
<BUGabundo> not aggressive
<BUGabundo> *apprensive*
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> not many bugs get that big
<BUGabundo> only now of 5 in the last 2 cycles
<BUGabundo> one for UM
<BUGabundo> on for notifyOSD
<BUGabundo> one for intel drivers
<crimsun> people tend to feel impatient if they feel things are not precisely as they want them in "their" distro
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, what is that 5 ?
<BUGabundo> this one
<BUGabundo> lolol
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, despite the LOLs, i feel stupid not understanding what is that 5 in 2 !
<BUGabundo> sorry??
<bjsnider> multisearch addon bug?
<aboSamoor> bjsnider, BUG 402767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.0 "multisearch CSE breaks l18n+setfocus+images+cached+I'm feeling lucky functionality and "violates user trust"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<JanC> aboSamoor: he means he knows of 5 such "hot" bugs during the last 2 Ubuntu versions
<BUGabundo> correct
<BUGabundo> sorry was WFK
<aboSamoor> JanC, I was confused because he mentioned 3 + 1 implicitly
<JanC> I guess the 5th was U1
<JanC> maybe
<aboSamoor> yeah, I just discovered th U1 by reddit
<BUGabundo> eeheheh
<BUGabundo> u1?
<BUGabundo> baahhh
<BUGabundo> that's not a byg
<BUGabundo> that's a FAIL
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> almost forgot that one
<bjsnider> U1?
<BUGabundo> ok we can fit that on the list
<BUGabundo> what is this?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider question day?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: U1= UbuntuOne.com
<bjsnider> ok
<aboSamoor> so If linux subreddit is a thermometer, then there is another hot bug that is really annoying more than most of the previous 5 hot bugs
<aboSamoor> I mean the firefox performance
<aboSamoor> on my laptop firefox takes about 30 seconds to open
<BUGabundo> mine is very fast
<BUGabundo> just tends to break with many stuff
<JanC> hm, depends on # of addons and such too
<aboSamoor> I ran ff-3.6 but was not that better
<BUGabundo> ADVERT: I run 3.6 alpha from daily ppa
<BUGabundo> JanC: you don't have enough fingers to count how many I have :)
<aboSamoor> I have 6 addons and all of them are popular addons which means it is hard to find serious bugs in them
<aboSamoor> 6 without multisearch :P
<BUGabundo> pfff
<JanC> BUGabundo: how do you know I'm not an alien with 100 tentacle-fingers?
<BUGabundo> let me list mine
<BUGabundo> JanC: humm still I would have more :)
<BUGabundo> kidding
<BUGabundo> this is 3.6. on 3.0 and 3.5 I had more working http://paste.ubuntu.com/251665/
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, this is like committing suicide
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> its adding extra funcionality and bugs
<aboSamoor> according to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=501605 ff access IE history on startup and this makes it slow, i wonder if my ff on ubuntu is earching for IE for 30 seconds then it realizes that I am waiting so it opens the tabs !
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 501605 in Libraries "very slow startup for Firefox 3.5 due to accessing IE Internet Temporary Files and Windows Temp folder" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<BUGabundo> time to hit the sack
<bjsnider> you're going to punch alexander sack?
<ubuntu> i installed windows and now i cant restore gryb can anyone help me i am on the live cd now
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<billybigrigger> ubuntu its there
<billybigrigger> Recovering Grub from a LiveCD
<billybigrigger> or something :P
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: the problem installed windows and now my partion is gone
<ubuntu> how do i restore it i onliy have a cd of ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu> live cd
<billybigrigger> your partition is gone?
<billybigrigger> so your overwrote ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> with window
<billybigrigger> s
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: only the boot loader
<billybigrigger> read the wiki then
<ubuntu> but grub 2 and one does differ
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: the problem is i have a 7.04 liv cd and in adept there is no grub 2
<billybigrigger> well if your running karmic you should be running grub 2
<billybigrigger> grub legacy isn't supported anymore
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: so how do i get my system up and running
<billybigrigger> how about download a current livecd?
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: link me
<ubuntu> please
<billybigrigger> ?
<ubuntu> livecd link
<ubuntu> cauz i am on kubuntu 7.04 livecd
<billybigrigger> pat yourself on the back
<ubuntu> huh
<billybigrigger> if you would have read that Grub 2 Recovery link i pointed you to
<billybigrigger> you would know where to find the latest livecd
<ubuntu> ok
<billybigrigger> Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<billybigrigger>     *
<billybigrigger>       First, grab a copy of the latest Ubuntu LiveCD and boot it.
<billybigrigger>     * Open a terminal and type
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<billybigrigger> the link is on the first line
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: so 9.04 uses grub2
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> 9.10
<billybigrigger> what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<ubuntu> on that link i can only download 9.04live cd
<ubuntu> i was on karamic
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> that is the latest released livecd
<ubuntu> but is shows as 9.04
<ubuntu> so i can download it
<billybigrigger> yes
<ubuntu> and it will work
<ubuntu> ok i will try that
<ubuntu> thanks alot
<billybigrigger> you might have better luck asking in #grub for recovering grub legacy
<billybigrigger> like i said its not supported anymore
<ubuntu> hmm
<virtuald> karmic cd's are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<billybigrigger> you don't need a karmic livecd to recover grub
<billybigrigger> i suggested a stable release for the simple fact that he might run into more problems with karmic dailies
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> but he's running karmic
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> but the dailies are hit and miss
<billybigrigger> one day they work the other they don't
<billybigrigger> doesn't matter what his OS he is running, he's only trying to recover grub
<ubuntu> true
<billybigrigger> have you tried google yet?
<billybigrigger> recover grub via ubuntu livecd
<ubuntu> isnt there anyway to compile grub2 on my livecd
<billybigrigger> first hit on google
<ubuntu> my bandwind is notat all good will take me ages to get the live cd downloaded
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<billybigrigger> get karmic back running
<billybigrigger> then refer to the wiki page for upgrading from grub legacy to grub 2 via ....
<billybigrigger> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntu> billybigrigger: so is it possible to recover over normal grub
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> i think your confusing yourself
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger>	https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<billybigrigger> read it, do it
<ubuntu> i mean can i recover my grub with the currnt kubuntu 7.04
<billybigrigger> tes
<billybigrigger> yes
<ubuntu> but i cant mount a partition
<billybigrigger> why
<ubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<ubuntu>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ubuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ubuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<billybigrigger> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubuntu> sorry
<billybigrigger> try reading the error
<billybigrigger> what command are you trying to pass?
<ubuntu> billybigrigger:   931.340000] EXT3-fs: sda2: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional fea                                  tures (240).
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/sda1 realroot/
<hggdh> you meant /realroot ?
<billybigrigger> what is realroot?
<ubuntu> reaot mount pointolr
<hggdh> I guess -- and I stress the guess -- a mountpoint
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> its a mountpoint
<hggdh> and  does the realroot directory exist?
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<billybigrigger> nuff said
<yoasif> mysql-server is currently broken?
<billybigrigger> caused by moving 5.0 to 5.1?
<billybigrigger> yoasif: haven't checked the lists, but that was the action a few days ago
<billybigrigger> probably could expect breakage from it
<yoasif> ouch
<spO> do any of you know how to compile fglrx/ati drivers for a custom ubuntu kernel (after you install karmic package) ?
<BluesKaj> spO, the default ati driver is still installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<luckyone> hello all
<luckyone> was wondering if anyone could help point me at some good information about karmic unr, particularly for Acer Aspire One
<luckyone> I need to figure out why my wireless quit working after the -3 kernel, because now I don't even have that as a boot option in grub...
<EagleScreen> luckyone: which card model?
<luckyone> Acer Aspire One KAV10 with Atheros AR5BXB63
<EagleScreen> sorry i don't know Atheros cards
<luckyone> no worries
<IndyGunFreak> luckyone: is that how lspci identifies it?
<luckyone> yeah, it is weird... the wireless card can see networks, it network-manager just can't connect to anything
<luckyone> AR5001
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> luckyone: are you connecting to a network that requires a password?
<IndyGunFreak> ie.. wep or wpa
<luckyone> searching wpa2
<luckyone> network manager won't even connect with a wired connection though
<IndyGunFreak> oh.
<IndyGunFreak> now thats odd
<luckyone> this will make it tough to take updates...
<hggdh> oh boy. whats your version of apparmor?
<luckyone> how do I see version from cli?
<hggdh> dpkg -l apparmor\*
<luckyone> 2.3.1+1403
<luckyone> ubuntu9
<hggdh> OK. so it is *not* the issue we had last week
<luckyone> yeah, this quit working after -3
<bjsnider> i think there are some hardware issues because of the switch from hal to devicekit right now
<luckyone> yeah, I need to figure out a workaround so I can take updates in the meantime
<luckyone> probably just need to figure out how to get grub to let me load a previous kernel
<IndyGunFreak> luckyone: i think you're right, cuz i've had some issues w/ my atheros device to(242x)
<luckyone> did you find a way to fix it?
<luckyone> also sucks because I can't automagically add something to launchpad
<IndyGunFreak> luckyone: well, no id idn't.. oddly enough, i connected to my network
<IndyGunFreak> but it would not let me online
<luckyone> [drm:drm_wait_vblank] *ERROR* failed to acquire vblank counter, -22
<luckyone> lots of those
<nhasian> ! Gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nhasian> how can i start  Gnome-disk-utility ?
<billybigrigger> palimpsest
<billybigrigger> nhasian: run the command 'palimpsest'
<nhasian> nice.  is that not in the system menu anywhere?
<nhasian> I'll never remember the command to launch it.  i cant even pronounce it.
<billybigrigger> dunno
<billybigrigger> not in ubuntu at the moment
<billybigrigger> haven't updated yet today either
<billybigrigger> been awake since 6:30am, its 10pm now, i've been compiling linux from scratch all day :P
<nhasian> nice
<billybigrigger> and still don't have a usable system haha
<nhasian> doh!
<billybigrigger> building a linux system from scratch sucks! haha
<billybigrigger> now i know why the developed package managers :P
<nhasian> okay here's a question.  how can i tell if a package like gnome-disk-utility for example comes by default with ubuntu or if it was installed by the user afterwards?
<billybigrigger> honestly, no idea
<billybigrigger> i imagine you could look on packages.ubuntu.com and look at the package ubuntu-desktop?
<nhasian> i checked synaptic package manager and looked at the package's properties.  it says Priority = Optional but i dont know if thats the best way to check
<nhasian> yeah it says gparted is also optional but i know that it comes standard with ubuntu
<oldude67> anyone know if they have any of the bugs worked out of pulseaudio yetA?
<oldude67> im running the intel ICH5 onboard sound and with pulse audio running i have nothing but static coming out of my speakers even when im not listening to anything,so i uninstalled it.
<oldude67> was just wondering if it was any better yet?
<x1250> nhasian, I guess you can use $ aptitude why yourpackage, and try to build your conclusions from there.
<x1250> also, you can check the dpkg logs and aptitude log in /var/log
<DanaG> oh hey, any of you using the grub2 gfxboot thingy?
<DanaG> It's not in official repos.
<billybigrigger> gfxmenu?
<billybigrigger> DanaG: http://grub.gibibit.com/
<billybigrigger> ???
<billybigrigger> is that what your talking about?
<DanaG> yeah.
<billybigrigger> did it make it to grub svn?
<billybigrigger> i emailed colin bennet about that and he didn't know when it would be ready, that was a few weeks ago though
<DanaG> I'm using the ppa from here.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7767489
<DanaG> it's glitchy -- redraws constantly, and rather horridly slowly, at that.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> well no, im not using it to answer your question :)
<billybigrigger> honestly haven't been booted into ubuntu since frida
<billybigrigger> friday
<DanaG> I think I'll just switch back to no gfxmenu.
<billybigrigger> been screwing around with linuxfromscratch haha
<alteregoa> yeah its a bummer
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know much about what xsplash is supposed to do?
<DanaG> For me, it makes the login window rather unpleasant:
<alteregoa> its suppoed to be confusing
<DanaG> When xorg starts, I see this:
<DanaG> *flicker*   (xsplash default-wallpaper)    (gdm with custom wallpaper)
<alteregoa> like almost any X program on linux, no common standards and that makes it like kinder surprise
<DanaG> And then once I log in, I see this:
<DanaG> (gdm custom wallpaper)    (xsplash default-wallpaper)    (gdm custom wallpaper)        (my wallpaper).
<DanaG> so it flicks back to default wallpaper multiple times.  Irritating.
<DanaG> And really ugly.
 * billybigrigger reminds all we're still in A3 :P
<alteregoa> i still wait until those linux stuff maybe 2.8.X kernel, the config is written into a single xml file
<alteregoa> instead of searching the whole crap over the entire disk
<alteregoa> thats linux from scratch
 * DanaG prefers to tweak from the bottom up, not from the top down.
 * ikonia points to the topic
<DanaG> hmm, though "linux from scratch" may describe pretty well what I'm doing with a Microblaze cpu on an fpga.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> sorry, I swapped my words.
 * DanaG prefers to tweak from the _top down_.
<DanaG> =P    I said that entirely backwards last time.
<alteregoa> are you doing some FFT calculations danag?
<ikonia> gents - #ubuntu+1 is for 9.10 discussion please.
<DanaG> well, the xsplash thing, at least, was on topic.
<billybigrigger> and grub's gfxmenu
<DanaG> What is it actually supposed to do, besides making invalid assumptions about wallpaper?
<billybigrigger> :P
<alteregoa> ok sorry i destroyed the Mohammic Karma of Ubuntu with my offtopic speech
<ikonia> alteregoa: no need to be silly, it is a polite request
<spO> do any of you know how to compile fglrx/ati drivers for a custom ubuntu kernel?  (ie,   ati doesn't support 2.6.31 , but it is supposed to support 2.6.30
<DanaG> oh yeah, there's a PPA for that.
<billybigrigger> spO: wait for a patch?
<billybigrigger> there ya go :P
<DanaG> "dinxter"
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~dinxter/+archive/ppa
<spO> thanks danag
<spO> danag, how exactly do i download that after i add that to my sources.list and update apt-get ?
<spO> brb, i am going to pick up a perscription
<DanaG> oh yeah, actually, now there's a nifty toolL
<DanaG> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ppa_name/path_under_that
<DanaG> like ppa:dinxter
<spO> danag, that package requires generic version of any kernel, right?
<spO> for custom kernels , it is basically very difficult if not impossible to get ati /proprietary drivers installed?
<Boohbah> spO: shouldn't be
<spO> z02325.33321
<spO> err, sorry
<spO> i don't have  add-apt-repository
<alteregoa> 128 rops and 300GB/s bandwidth
<lufis> Just installed karmic alpha 3 and installed all the updates. Now grub won't boot any of the kernel entries. I get an error that goes something like: "true: no such valid parameter"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> lufis: And your Wi-Fi is also dodgy:?
<voltagex> hi, the livecd is only detecting one of two hard drives
<richardcavell> voltagex: there have been many updates to Karmic since your alpha 3 live CD
<voltagex> crap, 700mb quota wasted then
<voltagex> what's the easiest way to test karmic then?
<richardcavell> voltagex: can you install from the live CD?
<richardcavell> then download updates
<voltagex> first drive is full
<richardcavell> you'll need to download a few hundred megs of updates
<voltagex> second drive had a spare partition
<voltagex> should be /dev/sdc
<richardcavell> voltagex: Just to state the obvious, have you looked in the Places menu for it?
<voltagex> places? the K menu?
<richardcavell> The menu that is second
<richardcavell> Applications, Places, System
<richardcavell> on your desktop
<voltagex> dolphin only lists one drive
<richardcavell> I'm just saying - is it in your Places menu?
<voltagex> no.
<voltagex> :)
<richardcavell> I mean, I have another partition that is not mounted at boot but it's in the Places meu
<richardcavell> menu
<voltagex> nope, no dice
<richardcavell> what filesystem is the partition?
<voltagex> unformatted, but the entire drive is missing
<voltagex> there's a 950GB NTFS partition, and a 50gb partition that was meant for this, but both are not showing
<dupondje> Could somebody try to open https://security-shell.ws/showthread.php?t=15891&page=2 in firefox ?
<richardcavell> dupondje: crash
<richardcavell> voltagex: I dunno.  It's not terribly surprising, though
<dupondje> seems like something buggy in firefox :p
<richardcavell> dupondje: yep
<richardcavell> dupondje: report it and say it's confirmed
<richardcavell> (One of the reasons why I'm not happy about the move to 3.5)
<richardcavell> dupondje: I'm reporting it
<dupondje> k
<dupondje> :)
<richardcavell> dupondje: which FF are you using?
<dupondje> 3.5
<voltagex> richardcavell: is there a daily iso download?
<richardcavell> voltagex: nope
<richardcavell> voltagex: at least, not an official one
<richardcavell> dupondje: crashes on 3.0.13 for me
<dupondje> yea indeed, was just testing that also :P
<richardcavell> dupondje: what's the exact version number you're using?  I'll report both
<dupondje> ii  firefox-3.0                                3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu3                  safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<dupondje> ii  firefox-3.0-branding                       3.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu3                  Package that ships the firefox branding
<dupondje> ii  firefox-3.5                                3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2                   safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<richardcavell> okay
<dupondje> bug # ? ;)
<richardcavell> mate, my Net's slow
<dupondje> get fiber !
<dupondje> :)
<richardcavell> yeah I know
<richardcavell> dupondje: are you on 32 or 64-bit?
<dupondje> 64
<richardcavell> dupondje: me too
<Ian_> it doesn't crash for me
<dupondje> 32bit ?
<Ian_> yes
<richardcavell> have you applied all updates, dupondje ?
<richardcavell> Ian_: what version of FF are you using?
<dupondje> richardcavell: yep, all updates
<Ian_> icorne@unicorne:~$ apt-cache policy firefox
<Ian_> firefox: Installed: 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 Candidate: 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<richardcavell> okay almost done
<richardcavell> seems like a Karmic bug
<richardcavell> bug 412418
<Ian_> karmic 64 bit then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412418 in firefox-3.0 "Broken website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412418
<Ian_> because i'm on karmic and don't have it :)
<richardcavell> Ian_: yeah
<richardcavell> Ian_: and dupondje : add stuff to my bug report if you like
<richardcavell> I can't figure out how to get to the broken website feature since the menu item has been disabled, while still collecting debug info
<dupondje> richardcavell: added firefox-3.5 to package list
<richardcavell> yep
<richardcavell> looks good
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How dodgy is it to upgrade from GRUB to GRUB2?
<richardcavell> xcdfgkjhgcv: not dodgy
<richardcavell> works fine
<xcdfgkjhgcv> richardcavell: What benefits would I get from switching?
<richardcavell> xcdfgkjhgcv: if it ain't broke don't fix it
<xcdfgkjhgcv> richardcavell: Unless you want to make it better.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> richardcavell: Debian Etch wasn't broken for me.
<Ian_> ext4 support?
<richardcavell> GRUB2 is way more sophisticated
<richardcavell> it supports my OS X too
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I only have one OS.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And that's Ubuntu.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Karmic fixed the Wi-Fi problems I had with Jaunty. :D
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Bittorrent was unusable. :(
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And Karmic will fix my Intel performance problems too I think. :)
<Ian_> i hope it will
<ikonia> that's good news
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Ian_: Same. I want to do some 3D gaming on my Eee PC.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS I have no clean socks.
<suit> I got such a borderline weird problem. Upon booting, all my sound channels are muted. So, I crank them up again. If I use VLC to watch something it *immediately* turns the sys-volume down again (NOT the internal VLC volume). If I then bother to turn every channel up again via alsamixer they automatically drop down to zero before a sound can be uttered. With Kaffeine, the same happens but if I turn the volume up again after having started to play a
<Ian_> :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: Probably stupid, buggy Pulseaudio.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I like Pulseaudio but I wish it didn't have so many problems.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I want a really polished, stable Pulseaudio by 10.04 LTS
<dupondje> seems like the pulseaudio plugins of some apps are causing those things also
<dupondje> so its not really only a pulseaudio problem itself :(
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Linux has always been funny with my motherboard sound.
<suit> Alright..hmm.. Does aptitude provide any upgrade logs? I update Karmic pretty regularly and the problem started pretty much overnight.
<dupondje> grr this is annoying, how can u add the things apport generates to a EXISTING bug ?
<dupondje> :s
<xcdfgkjhgcv> dupondje: If it's annoying, file a bug report about it.
<dupondje> maby its possible but I don't know how :)
<suit> Got it.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> dupondje: man apport
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: What was it?
<suit> /var/log/aptitude
<suit> or apt-get if you use that, i suppose
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: Oh, I thought you identified the problem.
<suit> I might have something there, too. vlc-plugin-pulse is not installed. Would've thought that if Karmic installed vlc out of it's repos that would be a dependency.
<suit> Weirdly enough, vlc worked for a week without any problems whatsoever without it.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: Maybe you weren't using Pulseaudio?
<apw> dupondje, apport-collect <bug number>
<xcdfgkjhgcv> FFS I wish Samba didn't hate me.
<dupondje> apw: launchpadlib.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<dupondje> fixed now :) removed the autorization
<suit> xcdfgkjhgcv: I just descended into the abyss of sound configuration and figured I really wasn't using PulseAudio but it was still my preferred output device.
<richardcavell> Is anyone else getting audio loss?  I am not getting about half of my sounds
<dupondje> richardcavell: check my last comment on the bug
<dupondje> its strange
<richardcavell> dupondje: which bug?
<richardcavell> dupondje: I've been napping
<richardcavell> dupondje: And by the way, you can add debug stuff to any bug just by running apport bugnumber from the Terminal
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/bugs/412418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412418 in firefox-3.5 "Broken website" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<richardcavell> I mean apport-collect
<dupondje> did that now :)
<dupondje> but check last comment, seems something weird
<richardcavell> dupondje: yeah,
<richardcavell> that's weird
<richardcavell> can't explain that
<cdE|Woozy> does anyone know why I can't set constrain_y via ccsm -> window management -> move window? If I enable the checkbox, it disables again right away without telling me why
<dupondje> it works for you also when u run it directly ?
<richardcavell> dupondje: hang on
<richardcavell> I'm conducting some experiments
<richardcavell> dupondje: gee, sometimes it crashes and sometimes it doesn't
<dupondje> check comment, doesn't work from command line neither
<richardcavell> I'm going to try it opening from right mouse click:  https://security-shell.ws/showthread.php?t=15891&page=2
<dupondje> but if u do firefox-3.5 https://security-shell.ws/showthread.php?t=15891&page=2%27
<dupondje> it cuts off the &page=2 :p
<dupondje> but gtg now
<dupondje> :)
<richardcavell> ok
<richardcavell> I'm unable to reliably reproduce when it crashes and when it doesn't
<richardcavell> it just crashes sometimes
<richardcavell> it just did then
<suit> I'm a happy camper now. Everything works again. Wheeeee.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: I can't get Samba to work. :(
<suit> I'm sorry mate. Don't think I can help you there
<suit> Never used it and not even really sure what it's for
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: File sharing over the network.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: Do you know what a NAS is?
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: maybe it would help to explain what the actual problem is that you encounter and someone might be able to help you
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: The problem is that my computers can't share files witth each other.
<suit> xcdfgkjhgcv: Let's put it like that...when you said 'Nas' i first thought of the rapper. :D
<xcdfgkjhgcv> suit: Rap is crap.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: that does not help much really with what the problem is
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: you need to explain it a bit more....
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: I don't really know what the problem is.
<suit> Doesn't Samba have some kind of verbose output option?
<suit> A debugging mode, mayhaps?
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: o.O
<suit> Check if /var/log/samba exists
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: ok...well maybe you can check: Is the machine seeing the shares? Is samba sharing correctly? Is something blocking the shares? Can you access them using smb-client locally? etc
<suit> And there's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: stuff like that
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: I've set ufw to limit Samba.
<scizzo-> well then comes the next set of questions: You can mount it and so on but after a while the connection is lost? Sometimes it shows up or it shows up but you can't mount them?
<suit> God damn it I love this community.
<suit> Had to get that out quickly.
<suit> Carry on.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: since the frase: "Its not working." is not very explanatory.....
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: I can mount one of my machines but not the other.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: right so now we are starting to get somewhere...
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: you can mount one of the linux machines sharing with samba but not the other to another win/mac machine?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: I can mount the machine running Karmic with my Jaunty machine but can't do it the other way around.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: hold on
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: you are using samba for linux sharing?
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: not really the best thing to be honest but whatever rocks your boat
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: It's what Ubuntu likes to make me use.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: is the logfiles telling you anything in /var/log/ ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Yes.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: I believe there is a few samba logs there...if not also check the command dmesg
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: alright....so is there any errors when you try mounting the shares?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: [79439.850257] [UFW LIMIT BLOCK] IN=ra0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:09:5b:2f:df:96:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.66 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=49497 DPT=137 LEN=58
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: and dmesg says nothing?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: That was dmesg.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: its a command
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Hold on, I'll pastebin it.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: no no no
<xcdfgkjhgcv> http://pastebin.com/m235185d0
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: not everything
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: It isn't everything.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Just the relevant stuff.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: ok then.....so...if I understand this right....the main problem is that you can't mount the jaunty shares on the karmic machine right?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Correct.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Also, my Nautilus browsing of Samba is on and off.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Something is definitely pear shaped.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: right...so then that could be the first thing you could say about the problem.... ;)
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: instead of "its not working"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Apologies.
<scizzo-> hehe
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: Do you think UFW is the problem?
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: not sure yet
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scizzo-: I think it might be two separate problems I have.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: still checking a little
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'll try disabling UFW and see what happens.
<alankila_> There's something wrong with gconfd-2, it's constantly using about 25 % of CPU. It might correlate with enabling compiz. (I no longer can properly start it from the Appearance preferences, but I can start it from terminal just fine.)
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: what smbclient version do you have?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> alankila_: Confirmed on my PC.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> alankila_: File a bug report.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: hmmm can you mount but get the filesystem as read only?
<maxb> So, gnome-disk-utility is telling me that one of my disks has bad sectors, in the notification area
<maxb> How do I acknowledge this and tell it to stop showing me a notification icon?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Odd. Disabling UFW on the Karmic machine allows me to mount Jaunty shares.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> maxb: Same problem here.
 * maxb mutters about half-baked apps
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: its not odd really
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: I might be wrong but if ufw is blocking the access then its not odd
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: I just did a quick search to see if others have had samba +ufw problems and it seems there has been a few but most old stuff
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'll try changing UFW from limit to allow for Samba.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Hmmm that didn't work.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> See? Samba hates me.
<alankila_> ok, the problem with cpu load is that metacity process is still running, and probably hammers the gconfd somehow which then takes the cpu hit
<alankila_> there's already a bug about that.
<amortvigil_> hello
<xcdfgkjhgcv> amortvigil_: Greetings.
<amortvigil_> xcdfgkjhgcv: nice name :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> amortvigil_: Why thank you.
<amortvigil_> xcdfgkjhgcv: what is the most hard bugs at the moment?
<amortvigil_> xcdfgkjhgcv: because it looks like chaos to mee :P
<xcdfgkjhgcv> amortvigil_: I can't get Samba to work.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Pulseaudio is buggy as hell.
<amortvigil_> hum hum
<xcdfgkjhgcv> The kernel thinks I have an imaginary floppy drive.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't hide the icons on my desktop.
<amortvigil_> xcdfgkjhgcv: there is still alot to be fixed :P
<Q-FUNK> howdy! regarding Bug #409764 is there still time to implement this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409764 in language-support-writing-fi "please downgrade 'mozvoikko' to Recommends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409764
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'd like to see file operations and Firefox downloads implemented into notify-osd
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I wasn't too keen on notify-osd at first.
<gbs-wes> my headphones don't work in karmic :( nor does my bruetoof mouse.   also, whenever i plug into the wall, it immediately tells me that my battery is fully charged because its currently FULL OF FAILURE
<Ian_> gbs-wes: my headphones don't work either
<gbs-wes> i think they'll work if you have them plugged in at boot-time... but haven't tested yet
<grandemahatma> here I am
<grandemahatma> gbs-wes: hello
<grandemahatma> hallo I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and I'd need python-central 0.6.11... how can I install it?
<gbs-wes> hey.. i just told you to come here because someone else was bound to. this is where you discuss anything karmic
<gbs-wes> oh. 8.10. oops.
<Ian_> grandemahatma: this is for ubunt 9.10
<Ian_> :)
<grandemahatma> I see... sorry
<gbs-wes> sorry
<Ian_> lol
<gbs-wes> :\
<Ian_> was gerr
<Ian_> he should just apt-get it
<Ian_> that's the current version
<mac_v> hi... why does Palimpsest Disk Utility , always show my disks as "Having bad sectors" ? but the fsck returns no errors ?
<bjsnider> is it really wise to name the executable for that app "palimpsest"?
<mac_v> bjsnider: any thoughts on my error?
<bjsnider> i'd say it's a bug in palimpsest. i would report it
<mac_v> ok.
<mac_v> does any one know how to fix "Reallocated Sector Count"
<amortvigil_> mac_v: yes, there is even a hotfix, use a blowtorch on your old pc
<amortvigil_> and buy a new one
<amortvigil_> sorrie joke
<mac_v> amortvigil_: i just have 3 sectors , while my threshold is 50!
<amortvigil_> mac_v: maybe you schould chckfs ?
<mac_v> amortvigil_: it did fsck and it doesn report any errors
<bjsnider> mac_v, why is anything wrong then?
<natewiebe13> anyone installed xsplash yet?
<mac_v> bjsnider: nope... nothing is wrong , but the stupid palimpset says by disk is failing > Bug #412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<mac_v> natewiebe13: i'v installed xsplash
<natewiebe13> mac_v: what did it change? anything yet?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: yup , it changes the boot behavior a bit , still needs polish
<natewiebe13> okay
<mac_v> it as of now , only shows the default wallpaper , in transitions  , but should actually use the user's wallpaper
<natewiebe13> anyone here play tf2?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: whats tf2?
<natewiebe13> team fortress 2
<natewiebe13> best multiplayer fps ever made
<natewiebe13> mac_v: http://www.tf2.com
<mac_v> ;)
<kklimonda> natewiebe13: does it have a linux client? ;)
<kklimonda> j/k
<natewiebe13> wish it did, im stuck with vista for it
<natewiebe13> (thumbs down)
<natewiebe13> they have a linux server, but that doesnt help me much
<bjsnider> don't trash the excellent vista operating system
<spO> Do any of you know how to compile ati/fglrx for custom ubuntu kernels?
<natewiebe13> bjsnider: windows is the worst thing created by man
<bjsnider> what about nuclear weapons?
<natewiebe13> if i had to choose, i think id take the nukes
<natewiebe13> but then i couldnt play tf2 as smoothly.. wine just doesnt cut it in this case
<natewiebe13> anyone know anything about deluge?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I would make the switch from Pidgin to Empathy is Facebook chat and other useful plugins were supported.
<crdlb> xcdfgkjhgcv: telepathy-haze should allow empathy to support any protocol pidgin does
<xcdfgkjhgcv> crdlb: I meant without lots of crazy hacks.
<crdlb> it's not that crazy
<kklimonda> any idea why do I hear sound when I click buttons in nautlius?
<kklimonda> it's disabled in sound preferences
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: I'm unable to reproduce.
<crdlb> kklimonda: but not in other gtk apps? (firefox doesn't count)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Hmmmm I probably should say that ever again.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> "I'm unable to reproduce" LOL
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> crdlb: no - I don't think so
<kklimonda> I wonder if it's because nautilus wasn't restarted after I had a crash of gnome-settings-daemon
<kklimonda> yeah, seems like it
<xcdfgkjhgcv> WTF I just got a ridiculous error message from Synaptic.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> "The volume "Filesysteem root" has only 8.05.5 MB disk space remaining."
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ONLY?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> That's plenty, stupid software.
<crdlb> 8.05.5?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> 805.5 sorry
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: I believe there is a bug report with that number somewhere
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: and 805mb isn't too much free space
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: It's enough to install Gnome and KDE on.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And lots of other stuff.
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: kubuntu-desktop pulls over 501MB of dependencies here
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: Exactly!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I could install a whole other DE and software suite.
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: and 800MB isn't enough for full system upgrade
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: how big is your root partition?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: 16GB roughly
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: also some space (about 5%) is reserved for root - maybe it has something to do with it? Linux is behaving really weird when there is no free space for /tmp so maybe synaptic is just protecting you from yourself? :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: My /tmp is in tmpfs
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Hmmm that's a good point; I need to check that my tmpfs is still working since the upgrade to Karmic.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Yeppers.
<alankila_> by the way, do you guys routinely use ramzswap? I have discovered that this stuff is so handy that there's no point to have real swap any more. Generally this frees extra space for root partition as well if you start to run out...
<xcdfgkjhgcv>  /tmp in tmpfs for security reasons.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> alankila_: I don't use swap for security reasons.
<lupine_85> cripes
<lupine_85> what kind of compression ratio do you get on the RAM?
<lupine_85> xcdfgkjhgcv, you realise RAM has a great many security issues too, right? :)
<alankila_> I think it's something like 30 to 60 % depending on what goes there
<lupine_85> at least you can encrypt your swap
<lupine_85> alankila_, hmm, probably not worth me bothering with
<xcdfgkjhgcv> lupine_85: Yes.
 * lupine_85 doesn't use swap because he has 3GB RAM and is lazy
 * xcdfgkjhgcv doesn't use swap because he has 1GB of RAM, integrated graphics, tmpfs used by /tmp and /var/tmp
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: you never ran out of ram?
<alankila_> well I had to do something on a 1 GB system because I turned into a java programmer last year and I suddenly discovered that 1 GB wasn't enough to run eclipse, servlet container, ant builds, firefox, etc.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: No idea.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I don't really use my PC for much other than Bittorrent and gaming.
<alankila_> at first I swapped to usb disk because it's faster to swap to than memory, but now it's ramzswap and it extends the ram by about 500 MB I think
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And Firefox and OpenOffice and Gnome.
<lupine_85> alankila_, mm, Java is a pig
<alankila_> err... faster to swap to than disk, of course
 * lupine_85 would love to use eclipse but it doesn't play well with LTSP at all
<lupine_85> so can't use it at work
<jan____> hi :)
<DanaG> "alsa-mixer.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 0.00 dB to 0.00 dB which makes no sense."
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> sudo atftpd --no-fork
<DanaG> Usage: tftpd [options] [directory]
<DanaG> wtf... no maTTER what parameters I pass it, it just tells me the usage info, and quits.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: the gdm didnt change much, did it?
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure... I didn't get around to updating yesterday.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> WTF? It's way different.
<DanaG> Oh, and I'm still wrangling with tftp timing out.
<natewiebe13> xcdfgkjhgcv: xsplash?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> natewiebe13: What about it?
<natewiebe13> is that what you're saying?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> natewiebe13: GDM
<natewiebe13> i know the gdm is different, but i meant that the last update (2.27.4-0ubuntu10) didnt change much, all they did from ubuntu9 to ubuntu10 was patch it for xsplash. i was asking if it made a difference
<DanaG> ugh, update-manager "running" window is non-resizeable.
<donspaulding> I've installed Jaunty, upgraded to Karmic, installed Windows 7 on another partition, and now I'm in a Jaunty LiveCD, how can I reinstall grub as my boot loader and have it dual boot both windows and karmic?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Where can I find changelog summaries for the latest updates?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> They don't seem to be included in the packages themselves.
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: most packages should have /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.gz
<kklimonda> and changelog.Debian.gz
<kklimonda> at least that was the idea but I have seen quite a lot of packages without it lately
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Xsplash has just been updated from 0.3 to 0.4. What is new?
<natewiebe13> donspaulding: look on google
<xcdfgkjhgcv> donspaulding: There are lots of guides for that on Google.
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: in the case there is no changelog you can always browse vcs log
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xsplash-team/xsplash/trunk/changes/38?start_revid=38 for xsplash
<natewiebe13> xcdfgkjhgcv: fallback timer i think
<xcdfgkjhgcv> What is Xsplash?
<natewiebe13> its taking over usplash
<natewiebe13> the x session is going to start right after bios
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So I can apt-get remove usplash now and it'll use Xsplash?
<natewiebe13> there will be a fully graphical boot
<natewiebe13> dont remove usplash
<bjsnider> i don't know why it matters. if they achieve their boot time goals, it won't be onscreen for long
<kklimonda> natewiebe13: didn't fedora try to go this way and decided to switch to plymouth?
<natewiebe13> ya
<kklimonda> I remember that they previous splash, although pretty, was launching way too late too be useful..
<natewiebe13> xcdfgkjhgcv: when usplash gets removed, it will be removed automatically from update manager
<natewiebe13> xcdfgkjhgcv: right now it comes on right after usplash and after you login
<natewiebe13> doesnt serve much purpose yet
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I really don't give a fuck about bootup graphics; I just want it to be quick.
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: please, watch your language
<natewiebe13> karmic is lagging for me at bootup
<natewiebe13> jaunty is quicker for me than karmic, jaunty im at 17 seconds, and karmic im at 28 seconds
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: Command acknowledged.
<hggdh> maybe obvious, but: anyone knows how to mute the bloody PC speaker?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: With alsamixer?
<hggdh> :-) now, who would have said it would work?
<kklimonda> hggdh: should it be already disabled?
<kklimonda> hggdh: pcspkr module  should be blacklisted
<hggdh> let me check
<xcdfgkjhgcv> PC speaker is ANNOYING
<natewiebe13> blacklist it yourself if it isnt..
<natewiebe13> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<natewiebe13> blacklist pcspkr
<ripps> Does anybody know if it's possible to trigger indicator-applet from commandline. I'm trying to see If I can write a script to leave messages in it.
<natewiebe13> anybody tried xsplash 0.4
<natewiebe13> ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> natewiebe13: I've just installed it.
<natewiebe13> difference between 0.3 and 0.4? or was it just the fallback?
<kklimonda> ripps: probably the "easiest" way would be to use python-indicate module?
<natewiebe13> im gonna go see if it makes a visible difference
<ripps> kklimonda: can python be used to write irssi scripts?
<kklimonda> no, only perl
<ripps> not that it matters, I don't have any skill writing in perl or python
<DanaG> !find devfs_fs_kernel.h
<ubottu> Package/file devfs_fs_kernel.h does not exist in karmic
<DanaG> damn.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> natewiebe13: Well?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> natewiebe13: Report.
<natewiebe13> makes no visible difference
<DanaG> ah, I figured out my problem with that file.  =þ
<natewiebe13> but am i the only one that grub no longer shows up?
<natewiebe13> with others that have xsplash.. does grub show up at boot?
<DanaG> hmm, I'll try it after I reboot in a bit.
<hggdh> yes, pcspkr is not loaded. I guess the sound is generated via alsa, emulating it. *NOW* I could disable it in alsamixer (which did not work two weeks ago)
<slacker_nl> wow, whole bunch of kde updates <3
<natewiebe13> DanaG: with printing 1 copy i get 1, 2 copies, i get 4, 3 copies i get 9
<natewiebe13> i looks like its taking the number of copies and multiplying by itself
<DanaG> xsplash is ugly.  I get this when gdm starts:
<DanaG> black screen with cursor.  blinks to white and then default wallpaper.  flips to black.
<DanaG> flips to login screen with my wallpaper.
<DanaG> so it goes through black about two times, actually.
<DanaG> yeah, white brown black brown black loginscreen
<natewiebe13> yup
<natewiebe13> same
<natewiebe13> DanaG: with printing 1 copy i get 1, 2 copies, i get 4, 3 copies i get 9, 4 copies i get 16
<natewiebe13> it looks like its taking the number of copies and multiplying by itself
<DanaG> wow, that's odd.
<natewiebe13> ya.. thats after the update i did today
<lufis> Having some trouble with sound on alpha 3. I get absolutely no playback anywhere
<DanaG> Oh, and xsplash after login: gives brown, blue, brown, then delay, then real wallpaper.
<DanaG> Blue is my specifically-set gdm wallpaper.
<DanaG> In late evening, it's a dark grey instead.
<DanaG> so yeah, xsplash is currently... hideous.
<natewiebe13> yup
<natewiebe13> agreed
<natewiebe13> but any idea with the printing issue?
<natewiebe13> or do you think its time for a bug report?
<bjsnider> it's always time for a bug report
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and this time I got a blink to WHITE on login, too... followed by a fade to my wallpaper.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: ive had the white blink since i installed karmic
<jdoggy> hello, I installed lvm encrypted ubuntu (with the alternate text installer), and when I upgraded from jaunty to karmic it won't boot any longer because the disk uuid has changed, can somebody tell me how I might go about fixing this?
<jdoggy> I guess my question can be simplified to this: how do I mount/boot an encrypted lvm partition from the textbox/grub command line?
<BUGabundo> hey
<arand> hullo
<guntbert> BUGabundo: was that vbox-headless package from you? someone asked for such a thing and my memory failed...
<BUGabundo> nop not me
<guntbert> BUGabundo: sorry, wrong channel :/
<BUGabundo> np
<mac_v> BUGabundo: hi... do you know how to fix "Reallocated Sector Count" ? i just have 3 sectors  but the stupid palimpsest says by disk is failing > Bug #412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<mac_v> my*
<BUGabundo> oooppsss
<BUGabundo> your disk is dyeing
<BUGabundo> make backups an insert a new one
<BUGabundo> that *will* not last longer
<mac_v> BUGabundo: i just have 3 errors , but the threshold is 50!
<BUGabundo> I'm sure it will grow
<BUGabundo> once disk errors start
<BUGabundo> they tend to grow very fast
<mac_v> 0.o
<BUGabundo> to to unbalalced plates
<spO> i have jaunty installed, how can i upgrade or install karmic?
<spO> do i have to do a fresh install?
<BUGabundo> sp0 $ update-manager -d
<mac_v> BUGabundo: BTW , dyeing > means hair dye , or cloth coloring
<DanaG> Yeah, palimpsest (HORRIBLE name, by the way) is alarmist.
<BUGabundo> heheeehe
<BUGabundo> killed
<BUGabundo> not working
<mac_v> hehe
<spO> bug, is ther eosmething for console?
<BUGabundo> spO: of course
<DanaG> I installed the gnome-disk-utility package, and tried to run gnome-disk-utility.  No such command.
<DanaG> it's pa....limp........sest?
<DanaG> whatthehellisthat?
<DanaG> Apparently it's an 'erased parchment", or something.
<mac_v> DanaG: too geeky!
<bjsnider> i was complaining about that earlier
<bjsnider> the name of the executable should not be palimpsest
<BUGabundo> hey popey
<DanaG> And it's alarmist.
<spO> danag, you talked two days ago about installing fglrx to a 2.6.30 kernel, what about a custom kernel?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I have an eSATA drive that doesn't pass SMART commands the normal way; the only tool I've seen work is "hdd sentinel".
<DanaG> oh yeah, should work for that, too -- custom kernel.
<BUGabundo> is esata dead on karmic???
<BUGabundo> I can't use it :((((
<spO> danag, hwo do you install fglrx for 2.6.30 or a custom kernel?
<natewiebe13> why is everyone running a custom kernel?
<bjsnider> no one but him
<bjsnider> he knows he shouldn't be asking about it in here
<mac_v> BUGabundo: how can i know which partition has the bad sector?
<DanaG> DKMS will do it for you... as long as you use make-kpkg.
<spO> let me guess, it is off topic in here?
<DanaG> heh, stupid xsplash.
<DanaG> login gives white.brown....blue....white...brown..fade to desktop.
<mac_v> DanaG: why stupid, seems nice :)
<BUGabundo> mac_v: tune2fs?
<DanaG> It's hideous, if you use a non-default gdm wallpaper.
<DanaG> It flickers to white, and it assumes you use the default wallpaper.
<mac_v> BUGabundo: ah!
<DanaG> so yeah, it's ugly.  =þ
<mac_v> DanaG: can you confirm this? > Bug #412598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412598
<spO> why would talking about custom kernels be off topic in here? i don't quiet understand that, who dictates what the collective of ubuntu developers can talk about and why would ubuntu have implementation to compile your own kernel if you cannot even talk about it in here?
<dtchen> spO: troubleshooting custom kernels falls outside the charter of this irc channel, which is devoted to discussion of features and bugs in the current development release _unmodified in the base components_.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and for me, xsplash appears only at login... I still have normal usplash!
<dtchen> spO: that said, a number of people compile and run custom kernels on any number of ubuntu releases; you just have to find them and engage them in a time-efficient manner ;-)
<spO> and who is the proclaimed dictator(s) who make the rules for the rest of the developers?
<mac_v> DanaG: normal usplash meaning the jaunty progress bar?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and on gdm start, it flickers through black, white, and brown several times.
<dtchen> spO: if you have an issue with it, you need to discuss it with the ubuntu irc ops
<mac_v> DanaG: boot splash still hasnt been implemented yet
<mac_v> xsplash
<chrisccoulson> DanaG - that's probablt expected right now, because xsplash requires a running Xorg
<chrisccoulson> right, what mac_v said
<bjsnider> DanaG, how does xsplash supposedly improve on usplash
<DanaG> oh yeah, and earlier I got this: alsa driver reports decibel values between 0.0 and 0.0, which makes no sense.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and if they want xsplash to really suit gnome... it needs to implement the same Gnome xml-wallpaper thingy that libgnome-bg does.
<DanaG> s/suit/work well with/
 * mac_v thinks DanaG forgot xsplash is WIP
<DanaG> heh.
<DanaG> And it's really early, at that.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: did grub show up for you?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: latest update hides grub by dfault
<natewiebe13> how do you get it back up?
<DanaG> oh yeah, I was using the gfxmenu one, but it's glitchy, so I ppa-purged it.
<mac_v> natewiebe13: you mean always visible?
<natewiebe13> either always, or when you want it
<natewiebe13> doesnt matter
<mac_v> natewiebe13: press ESC during boot
<mac_v> it will show the grub entries
<BUGabundo> dtchen: my audio is auto lowering to MUTE :(((
<BUGabundo> every 2 mins
<mac_v> BUGabundo: \o/ me too
<dtchen> BUGabundo: did you disable flatvol?
<BUGabundo> well its better then I get 140 %
<natewiebe13> my audio is fine
<BUGabundo> dtchen:  no changes from me
<spO> is there a console command to upgrade jaunty to karmic?
<mac_v> dtchen: flatvol? what is that?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: i already tried ESC at startup, but i'll do it again
<natewiebe13> when should i press it?
<BUGabundo> spO: I already gave it to you
<BUGabundo> sp0 $ update-manager -d
<spO> bug, update-manager -d is a graphical interface
<spO> you need to run xwindows
<BUGabundo> dtchen: any ideas? need any logs?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: initially , during boot as soon as you start
<DanaG> Flat volumes are just plain b0rkage.
<BUGabundo> sp0 $ do-release-upgrade -d
<BUGabundo> pfff
<BUGabundo> sooooo easy :)
<DanaG> not "broken"... they break OTHER things.
<mac_v> natewiebe13: keep hitting it , just to be sure :)
<kklimonda> DanaG: works fo me ;)
<DanaG> well, it doesn't work for the way I think about volume.
<DanaG> If I change the volume of totem, I don't want it to suddenly max out the volume of the sound card itself.
<DanaG> I accidentally blasted myself due to that, yesterday.
<mac_v> lol
<DanaG> Totem was too quiet to hear, and I saw totem's volume low... so I turned it up, to where it's at full volume of whatever the card is at.
<bjsnider> at least it didn't explode one of your speakers
<DanaG> Or at laest, that's what it WOULD have been under how I think of volume control!
<kklimonda> actually I have never though about it myself - I just use it :)
<DanaG> But nooooo, instead, changing the app volume changed the sound card volume, too!
<DanaG> The way I deal with volume controls is the way Windows deals with it:
<DanaG> Card is at some percent of its max.... and app is at some percent of whatever-card-it-is-on,.
<mac_v> DanaG: have you reported a bug about that ?
<kklimonda> mac_v: it's not a bug
<kklimonda> mac_v: that's how flat volume works
<kklimonda> DanaG: wasn't it done the same way in Vista?
<DanaG> And it's damn confusing.
<mac_v> kklimonda: thats not right, if i change the volume of the app , the system volume should not change ,
<DanaG> Nope, it's not.
<mac_v> its not done anywhere like that!
<DanaG> At least, not when apps control their own volume.
<kklimonda> DanaG: totem apparently doesn't
<kklimonda> DanaG: banshee for example is independent from pulseaudio (which I find confusing :) )
<DanaG> You may be thinking of that line on the Vista mixer... that acts as a sort of cap.  But that's the windows UI, not the app itself.
<DanaG> Each app sees only its own volume; the UI just changes the way it's displayed.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf, use "flat-volumes = no"; killall pulseaudio
<mac_v> kklimonda: the app volume was independant untill the latest updates
<kklimonda> DanaG: application's shouldn't have independent volume control imo
<BUGabundo> dtchen: yes Sir
<kklimonda> it should be done all via pulseaudio mixer imo
<DanaG> Well, I'm fine with totem's built-in thingy mapping to the app-thingy in PulseAudio; that's the same way Winamp does it, in Vista.
<kklimonda> dtchen: I've commented on "my" audio bug
<mac_v> kklimonda: why is that?! i might want one app lower while i have something else higher
<DanaG> Try Winamp in Vista.
<dtchen> kklimonda: what #?
<kklimonda> mac_v: and it works like this right now
<bjsnider> why is banshee independent of pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> bjsnider: probably messy code
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mac_v> no banshee is right to be independant
<BUGabundo> some one ping me please
<mac_v> BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> works
<BUGabundo> I have sound
<BUGabundo> lets see for how long
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, mastermind of the watergate scandal
<kklimonda> dtchen: bug 410769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410769 in linux "[karmic regression] jack sensing doesn't trigger toggle of Headphone/Speaker automatically upon insertion/removal" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410769
<dtchen> BUGabundo: if pulse keeps dying for you, try disabling shm, too. Same conffile.
<DanaG> Each app's volume control should control the pulseaudio volume slider for that app... and not the sound card itself!
<BUGabundo> ok dtchen. will try to keep that in mind
<kklimonda> DanaG: a
<bjsnider> i thought that's what banshee did
<BUGabundo> or ask ppl here to remind me :)
<kklimonda> DanaG: a) it does and b) you can disable flat volume if you really don't like it
<bjsnider> it's what happens here
<DanaG> WHat it does for me: controls both the sound card and the app.
<mac_v> kklimonda: how to disable flatvolume?
<ripps> Does anybody know how to use gpg-agent and pinentry over ssh. I'm trying to pull bzr packges, build, sign and upload them from a remote machine
<DanaG> So, instead of putting the app at 100% of card volume...
<DanaG> it puts the card at 100% volume, period.
<DanaG> BAM!
<DanaG> yeah.
<kklimonda> mac_v: I don't know, check google :)
<mac_v> meh!
<dtchen> kklimonda: ok, so the patch _is_ working
<dtchen> kklimonda: you just uncovered a bug in pulseaudio as well
<kklimonda> dtchen: it did for the first time only when I've disabled alsa.. now it's all back to beginning (I've even checked out for sure if I'm running the right kernel)
<dtchen> meaning "disabled pulseaudio"?
<kklimonda> dtchen: yes
<DanaG> oh yeah, on the plus side, the auto-stream-switching rocks.
<DanaG> oh yeah, how hard would it be to get PulseAudio running on, say, a MIPS-based thingy?
<dtchen> kklimonda: right, so if you remove pulseaudio (i.e., don't run it at all), it should not exhibit the symptom at all
<dtchen> DanaG: if it compiles, it should run
<dtchen> pulse itself doesn't have anything that prevents it from running on those arches
<mac_v> dtchen: how do i disable flatvolume?
 * kklimonda feels like a chimpanzee when it comes to debugging sounds issues.. ;/
<DanaG> I'm considering making my senior project be this: port a newer kernel to the C-Media CM-WS 01  (also known as wii-sonic).
<DanaG> Picture a router, with a PCI audio chip.
<kklimonda> dtchen: I'm pretty sure I had to kill PA first (it was missing "Analog output" profile at all which is weird because I couldn't reproduce it anytime later).
<dtchen> mac_v: i mentioned above to BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> dtchen: FYI until now it seems stable
 * mac_v scrolls
<dtchen> BUGabundo: what modifications did you make until "now"?
<BUGabundo> mac_v: in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf, use "flat-volumes = no"; killall pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> dtchen: Only that One
<kklimonda> heh, pa dies on me recently all the time when I pause/resume mplayer :/
<BUGabundo> I try to keep it pretty standard dtchen
<dtchen> kklimonda: using which output (-ao )?
<kklimonda> dtchen: pulse
 * BUGabundo starts exaile to push PA to the limit
<dtchen> kklimonda: that one's not recommended. use -ao alsa instead
<kklimonda> ok, changed
<DanaG> oh yeah, last time I used mplayer, I had to manually tell mplayer to do -channels 6.
<kklimonda> btw, I really like how pulse is shaping up.
<DanaG> yeah, PulseAudio is awesome.
<kklimonda> ok, I've lost all my sound :D
<dtchen> also, luke and i are rolling stuff in the ~ubuntu-audio-dev ppa
<dtchen> you'll probably want to track that one
<DanaG> now, here's a summer-of-code idea: a virtual sound card driver for Windows, that works with a windows PA server.
<mac_v> BUGabundo: ah thanx... do i have to restart X for the settings to take effect? i tired killall but doesnt seem to take effect yet
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> just kill PA
<DanaG> I'd consider that as senior project, but considering I have no Windows (even non-driver) programming experience, that's overly ambitious.
<mac_v> hmm... but still the system volume changes with totem! :(
<DanaG> oh yeah, something bad about the new volume control applet: it makes it damn hard to do pulseaudio -vvv.
<kklimonda> dtchen is gone? :/
<jdoggy> hi, how do I mount/boot an encrypted lvm partition from the textbox/grub command line?
<Q-FUNK> howdy! what is this new 'xsplash' package supposed to do?  replace usplash?
 * BUGabundo has it disabled and unsintaled
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: yes
<DanaG> ... eventually.
<DanaG> Right now it's just hideous and jarring.  =P
<Q-FUNK> mac_v: ok. it just appeared out of nowhere and doesn't seem to be doing much of anything, which felt like an odd last-minute addition, considering that we're already in alpha stage.
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: well, we are only in an alpha stage
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: well thats alpha... xsplash will eventually replace usplash
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: there is nothin before alpha ;p
<Q-FUNK> before alpha, there's all the time in the world to make changes.  starting with alpha, things should mostly be in release shape, but might still have a few rough edges.
<BUGabundo> ahh???
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: you are mistaken
<BUGabundo> what are you saying??
<BUGabundo> we are alpha ALL the way past Feature Freeze
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: first alpha is released 2 weeks after toolchain update
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: seriously you don't think it should be considered feature freeze?
<Q-FUNK> hasn't the feature freeze come already?
<kklimonda> not
<kklimonda> it's 27th august
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: as i said , there is nothing before alpha! alpha is the first step
<Q-FUNK> that's coming pretty quick.  it's a tad too close to that date to make such changes.
<DanaG> I hope it;;; be kest bblinky-glitchy-colorflippy.
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: no - it can be dropped after this date if it doesn't work
<DanaG> er, sorry, using r600 compiz.
<DanaG> makes it hard to type in gnome-terminal.
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: wait for 26th you'll have more last minute changes ;p
<BUGabundo> !schedule | Q-FUNK
<ubottu> Q-FUNK: A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Q-FUNK> call it a side-effect of a 10+ year career in product management, but I've seen times and times again how introducing that sort of changes so close to a feature freeze is entirely the wrong thing to do. :)
 * mac_v gives up!
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: if it doesn't work as expected before launch we can always remove it.
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: just out of curiosity ... what in your experience is the product label before an alpha?
<kklimonda> big pile of c#$@ ;)
<mac_v> hehe
<Q-FUNK> mac_v: development phase.
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: maybe you are new to ubuntu , here alpha is the development phase
<mac_v> i think it is similar for all OS ,
<Q-FUNK> not quite
<kklimonda> mac_v: I think that when you have a big development team some of people are working on a new things and some are polishing the next release
<mac_v> kklimonda: hehe , when do we get such a team ;p
<kklimonda> mac_v: never
<mac_v> exactly
<Q-FUNK> development -> alpha (first rough release, already 90% feature frozen) -> beta (pre-release version of the final product, distributed to a wider audience to check for possible last-minute bugs, 99% feature freeeze) -> final.
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: Ubuntu as a *very* short devel cycle
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: as I said - we can't really do it this way as we are lacking people. Frankly, we don't even have enough of them for QA of released versions.. :/
<BUGabundo> well we don't even DO devel on the distro per si
<BUGabundo> its more like packaging upstream and iron stuff out to work together
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: we have 6 months cycles , so not possible
<ripps> Q-FUNK: Ubuntu is similar, Alpha->Beta->Release Candidate->Final
<ripps> You apparently use Beta as Release Candidate
<Q-FUNK> ripps: I've seldom seen projects where there's time to have them separate from betas
<Q-FUNK> time or will
<Q-FUNK> either that or, in the case of the linux kernel, everything is in constant flux in GIT, sometimes packaged as change sets (release candidates) then released as final.
<Q-FUNK> I guess you could say that the methodology is to use alpha and beta as a two stage feature freeze, coupled with two levels of testing (alpha as internal, beta as internal + trusted partners).
<Q-FUNK> release candidates, if they get issues, are almost finished products that perhaps lack updated documentation but are otherwise pretty much ready to ship as-is.
<Q-FUNK> öö.. get issued
<kklimonda> Q-FUNK: no time for few levels of testing :/
<kklimonda> we just test it all the time during development ;)
<Q-FUNK> so I noticed :)
<ripps> Q-FUNK: we are the internal testing. Ubuntu is a community based distro. Yes, it does have a cooperate backer, but we are the ones that shape it.
<BUGabundo> we are mouse labs
<Q-FUNK> corporate.  right
<spO> how do i downgrade from karmic to jaunty?
<kklimonda> spO: you can't
<spO> OH NO
<kklimonda> spO: it's not supported, the easiest was is to backup your data and install system from scratch
<bjsnider> using a jaunty livecd
<kklimonda> spO: I'd also remove all settings
<BUGabundo> well
<BUGabundo> on karmic+1 we will be able too
<BUGabundo> *to
<BUGabundo> with UM sandbox from mvo
<Q-FUNK> spO: you could, but it involves some ugly tricks with APT
<kklimonda> it's really hard and error-prone
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: hmm? what sandbox?
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: he can't
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: like in installing karmic+1 in sandbox for testing?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: there were a few emails to the devel ML about it
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> you Upgrade, don't like it, restore old system
<BUGabundo> or better, discard the upgrade
<BUGabundo> since it is on a tempfs
<kklimonda> hmm.. I kind of missed them - I'm rethinking my ubuntu workflow as I'm getting spammed by MLs and desktop bugs currently
<Q-FUNK> sad but true, not all software is packaged sanely enough to even allow globally reinstalling current versions using the --reinstall APT option.  so, yes, downgrading is even more tricky.
<cyphermox> couldn't you just pin the packages back to the previous release?
<Q-FUNK> cyphermox: not quite. maintainer scripts often perfrom operations during upgrades that cannot be undone
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> such as? stuff like the grub upgrade or something?
<Q-FUNK> one that I found today, for instance:  swfdec-mozilla
<kklimonda> cyphermox: also some libraries can't be easily downgraded, for example libc
<kklimonda> or libcstd++
<cyphermox> ah, of course
<Q-FUNK> that one has a seriously broken maintainer script (was it prerm or postinst, I forgot) that insists on redoing the alternatives for all mozilla variants, without first chekcing if each variant is installed.  result: it exit with errors.
<cyphermox> it would need to be done in a specific order, right?
<cyphermox> thanks for the clarification :)
<Q-FUNK> cyphermox: there is a trick I sometimes use, but it needs manual fixing:   pin packages from the previous name release to 1000 in /etc/apt/preferences and from the current release to 1.  then, change sources.list, apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't get DAAP or Samba to work. :(
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-13
<Q-FUNK> it usually works, but some packages whose e.g. config files format or location, changed need some manual fixing afterwards
<Q-FUNK> and it takes more time to fix those that to reinstall from scratch and then populate /home from backup copies.
<kklimonda> exactly
<Q-FUNK> hence why a good external USB 2.0 hard-disk is probably the best investment anyone whose life depends upon a computer can ever make! :)
<Q-FUNK> it's fairly straightforward to use e.g. bacula or a home-brewn rsync recipe to regularly update the backup copy of /home on the external disk and be able to quickly re-install from scratch if necessary.
<DanaG> USB 2.0 sucks.
<DanaG> Even Firewire 400 is better.
<DanaG> And eSATA owns both.
<DanaG> s/o/p/g
<BUGabundo> e-sata is broken :(
<Q-FUNK> btw, does anyone feel like doing some bug hunting?  I found a nice apt-get recipe that makes a whole nice bunch of dependency recursions appear :)
<Q-FUNK> so far, it already made it apparent that reinstalling libc and bash, then ifupdown and netbase, is impossible, because of recursions in either Depends/Recommends or in init scripts.
<Q-FUNK> and those are already failry basic packages
<DanaG> eSATA works for me, aside from demanding authentication to mount it.
<Q-FUNK> sudo apt-get --reinstall --ignore-missing install $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1)
<Q-FUNK> that single line is probably one of the most efficient bug hunting tool I've found in a long, long time.
 * DanaG would do it with aptitude reinstall, but same end result.
<Q-FUNK> DanaG: aptitude is unable to ignore missing packages
<DanaG> oh, you mean like missing deb files... or packages that no longer exist?
<Q-FUNK> packages that no longer exist, were manually installed from 3rd-party sources, etc.
<Q-FUNK> anything that it cannot fond from repositories currently defined in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Q-FUNK> öö.. find
<Q-FUNK> btw, if you have 'insserv' installed, beware:  the above line reveals even more packaging bugs than normal.
<DanaG> what's insserv?
<DanaG> !info insserv
<ubottu> insserv (source: insserv): boot sequence organizer using LSB init.d script dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.0-5 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 292 kB
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugReportersStrike
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> will this even work??
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it could be troublesome if enough people were to do it..
<BUGabundo> bzr commit -m '* good-bye "Multisearch"; we remove our karmic alpha3 experiment called
<BUGabundo> ahhahaahahaah
<kklimonda> especially for us, volunteer triagers who has nothing to say
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I (still) love Ubuntu very much to do that
<BUGabundo> I've been hit in the back several times by the design team
<BUGabundo> but love this project too much to leave it right now
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: my/our perspective may be wrong as we use irc and have a pretty good contact with core developers
<bjsnider> much ado about nothing
<bjsnider> who bloody cares what the default shiretoko home page is
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: can you imagine?
<BUGabundo> if we would *really* did a strike?
<BUGabundo> for 1 month
<BUGabundo> ahah
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: we as in all volunteers or all bug reporters? ;)
<scizzo-> strange never thought about those things
<kklimonda> neither did I
<kklimonda> but it's offtopic
 * scizzo- feels monitored
<BUGabundo> *we* volunteers here in the #
<BUGabundo> we are the best part of the devel cycel
<kklimonda> so let's go to the -offtopic if you want to follow this topic (It's kinda interesting)
<BUGabundo> its thanks to us that Ubuntu shappes up for release
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> to noisy there
<BUGabundo> and I'm sleeper
<kklimonda> not really
<kklimonda> :D
 * BUGabundo tries OT
 * BUGabundo joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<spO> what is used to install .dsc files?
<bjsnider> dpkg-source -x
<bjsnider> dpkg-source -x file.dsc
<Q-FUNK> spO: *.dsc files don't get installed. they are source code components.
<Q-FUNK> doing the command that bjsnider described above just unpacks the source code for a debianized package.
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> bye
<shadowh511> hey
<shadowh511> I have trouble under karmic with my atheros wifi card
<DanaG> weird. the grub gfxmenu thing is dog-slow.
<DanaG> It continually repaints the screen.... and each time it repaints, it takes 1.5 seconds or so to do so.
<kklimonda> gnome shell got uploaded to universe
<kklimonda> works pretty well compared to the last time i've checked it out
<spO> upgrading to karmic broke my system
<spO> i hope you guys are happy now
<kklimonda> we live to serve ;)
<djdarkman> hello, I upgraded to karmic and my xorg.conf looks incompatible, how do I recreate it to a karmic compatible version?
<djdarkman> GDM flickers
<kklimonda> heh, I just saw evolution taking 9999% of cpu in top..
<kklimonda> djdarkman: it may be some bug in gdm or xsplash or few other things and not necessarily a problem with your xorg.conf
<djdarkman> well probably gdm kklimonda, because when I logged in it still flickered, but I went into the Display, and pushed apply, and the flicker was gone, but if I restart GDM still flickers until I log in
<djdarkman> * GDM login
<djdarkman> hmmm netbook launcher crashes an awfull lot of times
<hggdh> er. How does one change the sounds for Gnome (for example, the sound for <shudder> window closing)? Sounds Preferences only allows me to enable/disable windows sounds, and select a theme, but not to change specific entries
<J-_> Is there anyway to get the regular sound preferences applet back?
<hggdh> good question, methinks
<J-_> Heh. Pretty well the same question. :P
<kklimonda> heh, gnome-shell is roasting my cpu and gpu :/
<hggdh> J-_, that's why :-)
<J-_> hggdh, hrm?
<hggdh> kklimonda, in my case it was gnome-do. Roasting *all* CPUs
<hggdh> your question vs mine
<kklimonda> huh, any idea how to bring back any WM when I kill the last one?
<kklimonda> in the past I could just switch to tty and do DISPLAY=:0 metacity
<kklimonda> but now it doesn't work
<J-_> I guess I'm going to try Fedora
<J-_> I don't like this, same old stuff. Different release.
<hggdh> even metacity --replace & ?
<hggdh> (which is I need to do right now. Well, not metacity, but compiz)
<kklimonda> hggdh: from tty I was geting "Unknown protocol" or something like that
<kklimonda> hggdh: and when WM isn't running you can't use keyboard at all
<kklimonda> in X session
<kklimonda> even "No protocol specified"
<kklimonda> heh, totem has crashed and new apport dialog is displayed
<kklimonda> "How would you describe the issue?"
<kklimonda> "interface is not working correctly"
<kklimonda> "no sound is being played"
<kklimonda> "some audio/video files are not being played correctly"
<kklimonda> how am I supposed to choose from those options? :)
<kklimonda> i guess it's the first one..
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> isn't there a "lost windows"?
<kklimonda> heh, no wonder I'm so sensitive about those _XError() crashes - I get one every day :/
<kklimonda> I've never got them before so something is definitely odd but seb128 said that the number of those reports isn't high enough to panic..
<billybigrigger> how is everyone
<billybigrigger> anyone here have any suggestions for the best possible way to backup an entire harddisk?
<billybigrigger> my ma needs to send hers in for a new backlight, so i thought i'd back it up for her first, and to be honest have never done a backup in *nix
<billybigrigger> i was thinking dd but dont know what to output it to, as in dd if=/dev/hdd of=?????
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: if all you need is backup data and you don't care about all metadata (permissions etc.) then use tar
<DanaG> Oh yeah, instead of dd, I use gddrescue -- it figures out optimal block size on its own.
<DanaG> You can just 'dd' it to a file.
<DanaG> ... on a drive that has the room for it, of course.
<DanaG> It's not the most elegant or efficient, but it's the easiest to recover from.
<DanaG> hmm, my eSATA drive gives me this: powered on: unknown.  temperature: unknown.
<kklimonda> DanaG: drive itself or some userspace program?
<DanaG> Anyway, I do know that the drive enclosure has a SATA-to-SATA bridge.
<DanaG> so, palimpsest (HORRIBLE name, by the way!) and smartmontools can't read SMART info from it.
<DanaG> The only thing that CAN read it, is "hdd sentinel".
<kklimonda> palimprest is an awesome name ;}
<kklimonda> j/k - seriously, why couldn't they just call it gnome-disk-utility or -tools..
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> I installed the package, and then tried to run gnome-disk-utility...
<DanaG> doesn't exist -- wtf?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I had to dpkg --listfiles to find it.
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> exactly how I've found it..
<DanaG> sata-to-sata bridge... stupid.  =þ
<kklimonda> sounds.. pointless
<DanaG> http://forums.storagereview.net/lofiversion/index.php/t27446.html
<mpontillo> the way I understand it, you'd want a sata-to-sata bridge only if the enclosure allowed other interconnect types - for example, usb... ex: http://www.initio.com/Html/Doc/INIC-1610%20Product%20Brief.pdf
<mpontillo> (the block diagram is useful to understand the use case I think)
<kklimonda> great, mutter is leaking memory like a sleve.. 135mb and counting..
<DanaG> yeah, it does have USB and FW400.
<DanaG> oh, and a different thing: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=5140699
<J-_> Is there anyway to make the volume for audio not so sensative?
<J-_> sensitive*
<kklimonda> not really, I hear almost nothing in my laptop speakers when volume is down to 40%
<kklimonda> even 50 according to the alsamixer
<kklimonda> unleass that's not what you've asked about..
<J-_> sigh. I'm at like 3% volume, and it's at normal listening for me, if I use the volume button on my laptop, or the slider just move it a tick, it's just overbearing.
<|ns|nR8> there is 2 volume controls to adjust..PCM and master
<|ns|nR8> turn PCM down and master wont go so loud
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, DanaG sorry i stepped out for a minute there
<kklimonda> |ns|nR8: they are now connected
<billybigrigger> what is the best backup options i have?
<J-_> There's no way to download PCM
<billybigrigger> its a windows laptop drive
<billybigrigger> i just want a backup of the files, mostly the new nephew's pictures and resumes and such
<J-_> Unless there's another applet somewhere
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: how much data are we talking about?
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, the whole drive, 100gb
<billybigrigger> i have plenty of space to backup the whole drive
<|ns|nR8> right click on volume control, select open volume control
<|ns|nR8> J-_, that was for you
<billybigrigger> acer shouldn't even touch the drive, its the just the backlight being replaced, but just in case
<J-_> |ns|nR8, Yeah, the last response I said was for you, too. :)
<kklimonda> |ns|nR8: new mixer doesn't really let you to choose between Master and PCM
<J-_> I wish it did.
<billybigrigger> and its a sata disk so backing it up should be fairly painless
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: do you want to make a 1:1 copy so you can restore it later?
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: or do you just want to copy files so they are safe?
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, well that would be my only option wouldn't it?
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, i don't want to pick through and backup single files, because technically acer shouldn't even touch the drive
<Tekno> morning
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: then go with gddrescue
<billybigrigger> i don't mind letting it sit there and backup 100gb all night, because i'll probably end up deleting it when the laptop is returned
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: it will create a 1:1 copy of disk so you can later do anything you like with it
<billybigrigger> right on
<J-_> what's that terminal volume applet called?
<DanaG> dd it to some file.
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, gddresuce = gtk frontend for dd?
<DanaG> nope, it'
<DanaG> it's a revision on ddrescue.
<DanaG> ddrescue stops at bad areas, and tries to recover them...
<kklimonda> J-_: try searching for volume in add applet window
<DanaG> gddrescue realizes that's stupid on a failing drive... it skips them, and comes back.
<kklimonda> but it may be gone already
<kklimonda> hmm.. I kinda like gnome-shell already
<billybigrigger> gddrescue:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1.2-1.3
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:~/debian$ gddrescue
<billybigrigger> No command 'gddrescue' found, did you mean:
<J-_> kklimonda, Yeah, it's deprecated, and when added, it doesn't function.
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: dpkg -L gddrescue
<billybigrigger> oh, the command is ddrescue
<J-_> it looks like they're trying to get rid of PCM. If that's the case, I'm going to be pissed because I've always had problems with volume since Gutsy or around here. PCM let me adjust accordingly, and it worked out perfect with MASTER.
<bjsnider> J-_, what kind of sound hardware is this?
<billybigrigger> brb need to install this desk
<billybigrigger> disk
<J-_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<bjsnider> i'm not sure what dtchen would say about that, but i can guess
<bjsnider> ie., junk, shite, garbage
<bjsnider> take your pick
<kklimonda> bjsnider: whatever, it's installed in most laptops ;O
<kklimonda> ;)
<J-_> I'd also think that, having both Output Volume, and <program> volume in the application tab would have separate levels, but they move at the same level when one is moved.
<kklimonda> J-_: it's called flat volume
 * billybigrigger didn't think this through
<billybigrigger> my 1TB raid setup uses 2 sata disks
<billybigrigger> notebook hdd is sata
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> was going to backup the disk to the raid array, doh!
<kklimonda> billybigrigger: yo could always do it over the network
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, could, but i have the disk installed on this system already
<billybigrigger> i cleared enough space in my /home
<billybigrigger> im good now :P
<billybigrigger> will ddrescue back up an entire devblock ? or just partitions?
<billybigrigger> kklimonda, any special options i need to set?
<billybigrigger> or just let er rip?
<billybigrigger> ddrescue /dev/sda1 ~/windows1
<billybigrigger> ddrescue /dev/sda2 ~/windows2
<billybigrigger> ?
<kklimonda> I'd backup whole sda
<billybigrigger> so i can backup an entire devblock?
<billybigrigger> nice
<billybigrigger> output file is a directory
<billybigrigger> so .... haha ~/windows/windows?
<bjsnider> kklimonda, yes itis installed in most laptops, but dtchen uses an m-audio usb stick that can replace the onboard chip in any computer
<billybigrigger> or does the output need an extension
<J-_> hrm I'm interested in playing a game of sorts to see how my laptop handles graphics since glxgears is working out at like 3000 FPS, but yeah. "Not a proper benchmark" :P Although in Hardy and below I'd only get like 500-600FPS.
<billybigrigger> J-_, phoronix test suite my friend
<billybigrigger> if you want graphics benchmarks
<kklimonda> bjsnider: I don't like things sticking out of my laptop :)
<billybigrigger> J-_, what kind of gfx card?
<J-_> GM965
<kklimonda> hihi
 * J-_ waves
<kklimonda> sorry, i couldn't stop myself ;)
<J-_> :)
<bjsnider> wow, intel double-whammy
<billybigrigger> 28276 frames in 5.0 seconds for my 9800GTX+
<billybigrigger> not a benchmark i know
<bjsnider> that's an ok card
<bjsnider> kibnd of overpriced
<J-_> 4046 frames in 5.0 seconds -+
<billybigrigger> you could get away with playing some games i guess
<bjsnider> i'd go down to a 9800 gt or up to a gtx 260
<billybigrigger> to be honest i don't even use it
<kklimonda> I get 8600 and info about it syncing to my vertical refresh (which is bogus obviously)
<kklimonda> but I can't really play anything with it..
<DanaG> one thing to try: rss-glx screensavers.
<kklimonda> stupid heroes of newerth are slowing down when there is a big fight :/
<J-_> command not found.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, apt says its the newest version, but rss-glx command not found
<billybigrigger> DanaG, nice screensavers?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> though they'd be wasteful to have run on "idle".
<billybigrigger> can't seem to get them installed :(
<DanaG> rss-glx is the package name.
<xim_> any major changes in the last two weeks?
<billybigrigger> rss-glx is already the newest version
<billybigrigger> DanaG, rss-glx screensavers is not found
<billybigrigger> rss-glx command not found
<DanaG> oh, the commands are actually in /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<DanaG> there's flux and skyrocket and euphoria and solarwinds and such.
<billybigrigger> which ones are from the rss-glx package?
<DanaG> dpkg --listfiles rss-glx
<billybigrigger> will ddrescue copy the entire 160gb ntfs device?
<billybigrigger> or just the data?
<J-_> Or you could just go into System > Preferences > Screensavers. :P
<J-_> I had a bug with one, it's already reported
<J-_> I think it was with flux
<DanaG> the "runs at insane-o speed"?
<xim_> theres some screensavers that arent in /usr/lib/xscreensaver but still show up in the list
<xim_> i always go in and delete the crappy ones
<xim_> but theres a few left over
<roxan> what is the page from where I can see all the alpha, beta and rc release of karmic
<J-_> Does the current setup of Karmic use Pulseaudio?
<J-_> I'm just wondering if I should try to delete the pulseaudio config in my mpd.conf to see if the volume works any better
<J-_> The volume on Sonata doesn't even work.
<J-_> So I'm guessing it isn't using Pulse atm
<J-_> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 162 kB, installed size 496 kB
<J-_> I guess I'll try KDE4.3
<spO> i tried to do a fresh install of alpha 3, but it just stayed at 5% while formating/installing the os
<J-_> Is there anyway to get rid of gnome and have pure kde? Does !purekde work in karmic?
<mac_v> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Twigaathy> ooo, nice.... mdadm 3.1 is going to have raid1 -> 5 and 5 -> 6 migration, with support for continuing if there's a failure in the middle of it all
<Twigaathy> s'pretty cool... =)
<niekie> Twigaathy: nice.
<Twigaathy> I don't think it'll be out for ubuntu+1, maybe for +1+1 though :D
<Twigaathy> unless someone packages the pre-release version of mdadm :)
<tgpraveen1> does karmic koala have any app installed by default to open epub books
<tgpraveen1> or any apps in repos to open the files of that format
<tgpraveen1> coz epub was supposed to be a open format for ebooks or soemthing
<virtuald> i was playing a tune in spotify, and pidgin made a someone's online sound, and wine immediately went quiet
<virtuald> and has to be restarted to play anything
<virtuald> i think i'm going oss4 soon
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  I'm wondering what is the correct syntax for declaring the framebuffer size on grub cmdline, these days?  vga=794 no longer works, it seems.  have we reverted to Hex values again or am I missing a kernel module?
<J-_> Will !purekde work with KDE4.3 in karmic?
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: It certainly has changed; I'm not sure what supplications our new KMS overlords require.
<rleeds> Is the icon that popped up in my notification tray today to tell me my disk has bad sectors new?
<rleeds> Or are the bad sectors just new?
<nperry> Weird, sound plays through firefox but not using moc :s
<s0u][ight> alpha 4 not released yet?
<richardcavell> rleeds: did you just update your karmic?
<rleeds> richardcavell, yes
<richardcavell> s0u][ight: no
<richardcavell> rleeds: I don't know anything about it.  I wouldn't believe the report, though
<richardcavell> Karmic has enough bugs that I wouldn't trust any status report
<Q-FUNK> RAOF: KMS hasn't been ported to every graphic hardware out there, though.
<RAOF> Q-FUNK: Right.  But I think the framebuffer code _is_.
<Q-FUNK> for instance, the Geode hardware isn't supported by KMS.
<mac_v> !grub2 | Q-FUNK
<ubottu> Q-FUNK: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Q-FUNK> mac_v: and exactly how is grub2 supposed to magically make KMS supported on Geode?
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: AFAIK , if it aint in the wiki , it aint supported
<Q-FUNK> you're not answering the question. what was the point of this grub2 link?
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: "I'm wondering what is the correct syntax for declaring the framebuffer size on grub cmdline, these days?  vga=794 no longer works," for that
<Q-FUNK> mac_v: that says nothing about what bootloader I use.
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: oh , are you using grub? and not grub2
<Q-FUNK> yup.
<mac_v> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * richardcavell is frustrated that Karmic is not giving sound on MacBook
<Q-FUNK> I know grub syntax, thanks.  the exact format of the vga= string has changed a lot between kernel releases, though.
<Q-FUNK> ah, it appears that the solution is to comment vesafb out in blacklist-frambuffer.conf
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: "vga=" is not necessary
<mac_v> yeah that too^
<Q-FUNK> grmbl.  this used to be compiled into the kernel
<Q-FUNK> mac_v: and exactly how are you supposed to request a specific framebuffer size+depth without that vga=795 fragment?
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: it is supposed to detect on its onw, you dont need to specify... are you having problems if not specified?
<mac_v> own*
<dupondje> any plans when burning apps will be fixed on Karmic ? Its still unpossible to burn anything :(
<richardcavell> dupondje: English isn't your first language, is it?
<dupondje> indeed :P
<richardcavell> dupondje: that's okay.  My French sucks
<mac_v> richardcavell: my australian sucks ;)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/397776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397776 in brasero "Unable to find any device" [Low,Confirmed]
<dupondje> this is like important no ?
<richardcavell> mac_v: You know, when I update Karmic (or Jaunty), it tries to download Australian English translations, and it doesn't have any
<dupondje> can't burn a thing with Ubuntu :s
<mac_v> dupondje: those are know issues with brasero , i'm not sure of the exact bug#
<mac_v> check lp
<Q-FUNK> mac_v: it will not detect on its own on a platform to which KMS has not been ported.
<mac_v> Q-FUNK: oh... didnt know ... sorry
<Q-FUNK> np :)
<Q-FUNK> most AGP cards on the market and a few older ones have been ported to KMS.  non-AGP and older cards have not been ported.
<EagleScreen> is possible to use xorg.conf in karmic?
<Q-FUNK> EagleScreen: AFAIK it's still possible, though usually not needed.
<diverse_izzue> my karmic doesn't activate the screen saver, even though it is configured to do so. does yours?
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session "On-Call Review" with cjwatson, seb128, james_w and me in 12m in #ubuntu-classroom
<pavkamlc> Ive problem with gdm. No possible to unglock radiobuttons in gdmsetup. Any solution?
<oldman_> portmap / rpcinfo / nfs seem to have broken on my last karmic updates
<oldman_> `rpcinfo -p` just hangs there :(
<oldman_> and similarly nfs-common's rpc.statd cannot start up as it times out registerinfg
<|ns|nR8> maybe you shouldnt be such a hacker then oldman_
<oldman_> heh
<|ns|nR8> joking buddy
<|ns|nR8> yeah looks like it will be a mess till beta
<|ns|nR8> again
<oldman_> oh ok, hadn't spotted any bugs filed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/portmap
<oldman_> heh
<maxb> A quick request for anyone with a running karmic system with an uptime of at least 24 hours - please could you run "ps -efH" and see if you have a run-parts process with a defunct logrotate child hanging around? Thanks
<kklimonda> maxb: yes
<maxb> step 2 - does the logrotate go away and your cron.daily run continue if you "invoke-rc.d rsyslog reload" ?
<kklimonda> yes
<maxb> riiiiight. bit of a comedy bug there. /me reports
<pcbuilder97> anybody know if the floppy drive issues were fixed yet?
<maxb> kklimonda: LP 413023 ftr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413023 in rsyslog "rsyslogd holds open stderr fd from environment that ran its init script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413023
<MementoMori> hi
<MementoMori> I'm testing the alpha3 live cd
<MementoMori> emphaty is missing the irc support so I can't ask for help from karmic live
<MementoMori> and the audio is broken
<MementoMori> can you help me fixing the audio problem?
<MementoMori> the audio chipset is: ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 (rev 02)
<gnomefreak> !sound > MementoMori
<ubottu> MementoMori, please see my private message
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: I cant change the audio driver from the sound preferences
<gnomefreak> MementoMori: thats not all it says IIRC. i would file a bug and use the script that is mentioned on one of those links
<mac_v> !sound > mac_v
<ubottu> mac_v, please see my private message
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: but how can I check if I'm using alsa or pulseaudio?
<gnomefreak> as i recall PA uses alsa but the sound dialog should sow you but first start with typing alsamixer in terminal and make sure everything is set right
<suit> So.. I got a specifically Kubuntu Karmic related question. Shall I relay it to #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu? :D
<Pici> Here
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075893
<mac_v> MementoMori: for empathy irc , you have to install telepathy-idle
<suit> Alright. As opposed to any other version of Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, alpha beta or LTS, Kubuntu Karmic doesn't auto-connect to my router w/ eth0 (wired). However. As soon as I am logged in and type 'sudo dhclient eth0' it works, but running the dhclient command takes about a minute which is mighty annoying. Anyone got input on that?
<suit> I realize i can just write a script that runs the command as login but I'd rather solve the problem than to work around it :)
<gnomefreak> suit: expect annoying its alpha still, things dont work atm
<gnomefreak> suit: you would need a kde perosn for this and one should be around here now but if not someone will pop in sometime
<suit> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> MementoMori: looking at the iwki you gave me did you try the work around?
<gnomefreak> s/iwki/wiki
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: if you look at post 10 you'll read the problem is supposed to be fixed in karmic. So I don't know which workaround you are referring to.
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: anyway the sound is working using the last ubuntu LTS
<MementoMori> but from 8.10 to now I hit this problem
<Michalxo> hello all! can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237361
<gnomefreak> MementoMori: sure it works in Jaunty too :)
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: I tried jaunty but I got this sound problem
<rleeds> Michalxo, I would not worry.
<rleeds> I updated my karmic yesterday and got the same errors.
<Michalxo> so I am right when I am blaming some update to showing the error where is no error :)   (where is the problem?)
<rleeds> I don't know where the problem is.
<rleeds> Or I would report it as a bug.
<rleeds> But I don't believe either of our HDD has bad sectors. I think we are safe.
<Michalxo> well.. i did not want to.. but now, when I am not alone :)
<Michalxo> is it possible to move thread from answers.launchpad  to bugs.launchapd?
<rleeds> You can file a bug and put a link?
<Michalxo> ah, fine then
<gnomefreak> PA has been on and off problematic its nothing new some people see problems with certain cards (not sure if they are now unsupported or not) i am thankfully not a sound guy :)
<Michalxo> thanks for reliefment rleeds :)
<rleeds> thank you, too!
<gnomefreak> file the bug but use the script on the wiki problems page that the bot gave you
<rleeds> I was scared also.
<Michalxo> gnomefreak, me?
<MementoMori> is the livecd more broken than the full installation?
<rleeds> Michalxo, I think he's talking to MementoMori
<gnomefreak> Michalxo: sorry no that was for MementoMori
<Michalxo> ok :)
<gnomefreak> autocompletion error
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: ok
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: do you mean this script I suppose...  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<gnomefreak> MementoMori: yes that looks right
<MementoMori> lol
<MementoMori> wpa seems to be broken too...
<MementoMori> I cant connect to my router!
<MementoMori> ;)
<Michalxo> rleeds, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/413064 subscribe if you want to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413064 in ubuntu "[Karmic] HDD problems gdu-notification-daemon" [Undecided,New]
<MementoMori> gnomefreak: are you sure the live cd is a good test environment?
<rleeds> Michalxo, will do, thanks!
<gnomefreak> MementoMori: define good test enviorment
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<Michalxo> rleeds, is it you Tilgovi ?
<rleeds> Yes.
<Michalxo> ok :D
<rleeds> Oh...on the forum.
<Michalxo> yes
<MementoMori> it's difficult to define... let me remake the question: will you suggest anyone to test the hw using the alpha3 live?
<Michalxo> MementoMori, I am on alpha 3
<Michalxo> it's safe
<MementoMori> Michalxo: live or installed and updated?
<Michalxo> has some sound issues and little bugs, but it worked ok for me.. liveCD too
<Michalxo> installed now..
<MementoMori> ok. I'll fill the bug report for the audio and the wireless problem too.
<Michalxo> MementoMori, downlaod it, try it, update /upgarde it and you should see ;) you can still reboot :)
<MementoMori> thank you very much
<gnomefreak> safe isnt the word i would use at all since it only pertains to that person
<Michalxo> rleeds, you ahve that koala too, right?
<rleeds> Michalxo, yes. Running smoothly on my thinkpad T61.
<rleeds> Full updates.
<Michalxo> I am experiencing another issue... 1) I am unable to burn dvd/cd
<rleeds> ahh
<Michalxo> sometimtes I can't physically "umount" dvd/cd
<rleeds> I cannot test now, but I did burn many cds a week ago.
<rleeds> I did have that problem.
<Michalxo> only eject works.. sometimes eject not too
<rleeds> Yes. Same here. But only happened once. I have not tested again.
<Michalxo> aha
<Michalxo> kernel problem? :-/
<maxb> Has anyone noticed their trackpad becoming annoyingly less responsive with the last few days of karmic updates>
<maxb> ?
<rleeds> no
<Pici> maxb: You mean not responding to tap-to-click?
<maxb> Not this time - this time it's more like the sensitivity being turned down
<Pici> No, my sensitivity is fine.
<rleeds> maxb: is the sensitivity turned down?
<rleeds> The only annoying problem I'm having with karmic these days is that my headphones always start muted.
<maxb> It seems less sensitive than it was even with the sensitivity slider at maximum :-/
<maxb> oh well
 * maxb boots jaunty for comparison
<rleeds> Shouldn't alsa-utils restore my sound settings on restart?
<rleeds> I'm trying to figure out *why* my headphones are always muted.
<JMFTheVCI> since the last batch of updates, my boot progress screen now looks like a TV test card rather than the usual ubuntu boot progress. Why? How can I fix it? The shutdown progress is standard ubuntu.
<td123> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<JMFTheVCI> td123: you talkin' to me?
<td123> JMFTheVCI: yeah
<td123> JMFTheVCI: check out launchpad
<td123> JMFTheVCI: and provide more informatikon
<td123> :s/informatikon/information/
<td123> For instance, what packages did you upgrade.
<JMFTheVCI> Seriously, I am on topic. This has changed for me in the latest fixes (wednesday) since alpha 3. Can you point me to the launchpad item in question?
<JMFTheVCI> td123: 9.10 Aplha 3, Gnome. All fixes including proposed.
<td123> JMFTheVCI: yes, but what packages
<td123> or did you just hit upgrade blindly :)
<JMFTheVCI> I upgrade every package to the latest. What package does the boot load progress screen come in and I will tell you the level.
<td123> JMFTheVCI: that doesn't help me
<hggdh> td123, per your description, it sounds like usplash
<JMFTheVCI> usplash 0.5.33
<td123> JMFTheVCI: launchpad.net
<hggdh> you can test by rebooting, editing the boot command line, and taking out usplash
<hggdh> may be either usplash (I do not use it) or a recent driver update to video
<JMFTheVCI> I am seeing a bootsplash screen and a progress bar. It is just not the usual Ubuntu title. I have Intel video
<iddo> is there simple way to install gnome3 ?
<JMFTheVCI> Intel GM965/GL960
<robin0800> JMFTheVCI, There was a new program called xsplash issued yesterday
<hggdh> iddo, AFAIK, not fully. But you can install gnome-shell (which should call in all basic needed dependencies)
<JMFTheVCI> robin0800: does that replace usplash/
<hggdh> bug 410307
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410307 in xsplash "xsplash should be packaged" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410307
<robin0800> JMFTheVCI, Don't know but if I do sudo xsplash it locks my system
<JMFTheVCI> I don't have xplash installed.
<iddo> hggdh: gnome-shell will work in gnome2.8 ?
<robin0800> JMFTheVCI, it was an update yesterday
<iddo> 2.28 i mean
<JMFTheVCI> sorry, yes I do. I mistyped the dpkg command.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/405413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405413 in network-manager "Network connections disappear from list after making available to all users" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> argh, I have this same behavior... should I mark the bug confirmed?
<richardcavell_> what does xsplash actually do?
<richardcavell_> I'm not updating my karmic box for a while owing to all the issues I've had from updates
 * diverse_izzue has been wondering the same...
<JMFTheVCI> robin0800: that looks like the culprit. Can I remove xsplash and go back to usplash or can I easily switch them. Are there better screens for xsplash and how do I configure them?
<hggdh> iddo, yes (with some limitations, if I remember correctly). Actually, I am going ahead and installing it (previously I was using GIT trunk)
<hggdh> DanaG, if you have the same situation, yes, go ahead and mark it confirmed. Please also update, as needed, with the current versions (if any achanged)
<iddo> hggdh: how do u install it?
<richardcavell_> DanaG: yes, if you can confirm identical facts
<hggdh> iddo, either on synaptic, or (command line) sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<iddo> hggdh: i dont have gnome-shell there... it it special repository?
<hggdh> iddo please keep in mind that gnome3 (and gnome-shell, etc) is work-in-progress
<hggdh> iddo this is weird. g-s is in the Karmic main repository... Are you sure you are running karmic ;-)?
<iddo> hggdh: yes sure, and i did apt-get update
<JMFTheVCI> richardcavell: xsplash is going to replace usplash. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<hggdh> ah well. anyway, it is uninstallable right now, we are missing a required prereq (libgireporitory1)
<iddo> i was more interested in other stuff like mutter wm, not really gnome-shell
<hggdh> try to install it alone. mutter is a prereq to g-s
<iddo> hmm i do have mutter package, interesting... but not g-s
<iddo> but how could i tell it to replace metacity ? env var ?
<hggdh> heh. Now, it is time to RTFM, and search upstream :-)
<hggdh> (or try 'mutter --replace', and be ready for the skies to fall over your head)
<iddo> why dont you try it first...? :-)
<iddo> im doing apt-get upgrade now... might try it afterwards
<iddo> its always installing lots of printer cups updates, if i dont use a printer is it good idea to uninstall cups? not sure how..
<hggdh> oh hell. First, and just in case, sync...
<hggdh> now, for the --replace
<iddo> cool, you're trying mutter ?
<hggdh> yes, and still alive
<hggdh> much slower, though
<iddo> does it use GL compositing stuff, without compiz ?
<JMFTheVCI> xsplash cannot be removed as it has a dependency on ubuntu-desktop. how do I go back to the usual ubuntu usplash display during boot?
<JMFTheVCI> Or where can I download some of the new xsplash images?
<hggdh> iddo, it seems to. But I am out of it, I cannot afford to test it now.
<iddo> was it slow with good graphics chip ? or old computer?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/401539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401539 in network-manager "NetworkManager uses wrong icon for network disabled/unavailable" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/363341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363341 in network-manager "Network manager shows wireless icon on wired device" [Undecided,New]
<iddo> hggdh: this seems nice, http://www.gnome.org/~mccann/shell/mockups/20090630-demo/  hmm that's not what you saw when u tried mutter?:)
<dupondje> This morning Palimpsest started warning my my hdd has bad sectors :s
<dupondje> but devkit-disks says me:  reallocated-sector-count    200/200/140   good    0 sectors   Prefail  Online
<dupondje> but also:       bad sectors:         Yes
<DanaG> !info indicator-sus
<ubottu> indicator-sus (source: indicator-sus): Applet for the GNOME panel providing various indicators for. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 440 kB
<DanaG> For.
<DanaG> for what?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sus/+bug/412024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412024 in indicator-sus "Package descriptions need improvement" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> iddo, mutter worked, but very slow: typing would be reflected on the window at about .5 seconds per character
<hggdh> and it did look like compositing was on
<dupondje> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30274824/Schermafdruk.png <- any idea why it cries about bad sectors ?
<iddo> hggdh: was it slow with good graphics chip ? or old computer?
<mac_v> dupondje: current pending sector count?
<dupondje> but thats not a really bad sector right ?
<mac_v> dupondje: just a wild guess , the rest are almost similar to mine , that was the only difference
<rleeds> dupondje, are you talking about bug 413064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413064 in ubuntu "[Karmic] HDD problems gdu-notification-daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413064
<rleeds> ?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged]
<rleeds> oh, those might be duplicates?
<DanaG> One good basis of comparison would be HDD Sentinel for Windows.
<rleeds> oh wait...the problems are subtly different
<DanaG> That utility says my internal drive is at 40% health, and my external is "perfect".
<DanaG> the horribly-named "erased parchment" tells me that my internal drive has "passed", and my external drive... it doesn't have a damn clue.
<dupondje> check last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged]
<mac_v> rleeds: dupondje's problem is different , his returns failed but the gdu bug is for passed
<iddo> hggdh: i'm trying mutter now:)
<DanaG> Granted, that external drive is an eSATA drive with a sata-to-sata bridge.
<DanaG> Somehow, that one Windows utility, alone among all others, manages to read the status info anyway.
<iddo> for some reason gconfd-2 take 25% cpu
<mac_v> dupondje: yours is a differnt bug , other on the bug are completed OK , yours is a Failed , bot a bug , ask a question on lp gdu
<mac_v> not a bug*
<dupondje> mac_v: yea it tels failed, but thats after I run a self-test, if I just boot, its like the others (without the failed)
<mac_v> dupondje: others the bug return OK even after the self test
<hggdh> iddo, borderline (an ATI x1200), but still the point is it got *much* slower
<hggdh> iddo, and on a dualcore AMD64 2GHz, 4G main memory
<Brazz> hello there everyone... I'm having serious problems getting my ati card driver to work on jaunty and since I heard of the improvements in karmic I would like to know if me, as a person who enjoy some gaming, should consider installing karmic even tho its still under developement.
<iddo> hggdh: when i do mutter --replace i see gconfd-2 in top taking 20%-30% cpu, when i then do metacity --replace it's gone and cpu back to 0%, is it same for you?
<mac_v> Brazz: ATI X1400 , works better than Jaunty , havent tried gaming though
<Brazz> mac_v: I use Radeon Mobility 9000
<mac_v> Brazz: as far as i can tell , Karmic is better for ATI , but for an alpha you will have other problems
<Brazz> mac_v: so you dont recommend me as a new ubuntu user to upgrade to karmic then?
<mac_v> nope...
<rleeds> Oh course, you could always try the LiveCD and make your own decision.
<rleeds> But generally, if you want things to be smooth, don't.
<TSK> Howdy, folks.  Is this the "karmic koala" Ubuntu development channel?  :)
<rleeds> I like breaking things :)
<mac_v> Brazz: wait for beta ,atleast , or try liveCD , but still expect some other probs
<mac_v> if you are trying alpha
<mac_v> !hi | TSK
<ubottu> TSK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
 * TSK is trying Ubuntu for the first time in over 2 years and is thus far enjoying Ubuntu a LOT more than last time.  :)
<TSK> Ubuntu really has improved quite a lot over the past couple of years.
<bjsnider> has it
<TSK> I think it has.  :)
<mac_v> bjsnider: lol
<TSK> I'm finding a LOT of nifty little things it didn't used to have.  :)
<bjsnider> i know of people who'd say hardy was better than anything recetnly
<mac_v> bjsnider: now way , i find Karmic much better , even if it is alpha
 * TSK was quite happy to find CakePHP framework (and other web development frameworks) in the package repos.
<bjsnider> mac_v, there are still a lot of people that use hardy
<mac_v> yeah
<TSK> There's a lot of little details that are really nice in this latest version.
<rleeds> my experience with hardy was smoother than jaunty, I'll say that. But I'm pretty happy on karmic right now.
<bjsnider> i think intel graphics users would say there have been regressions, but that's not necessarily ubuntu's fault
<TSK> My nVidia hardware is running better so far on Ubuntu than it has on any other distro I've tried recently.
<rleeds> bjsnider, yes. I get screen corruption on resume now sometimes. Others I get a frozen screen until I blindly restart compiz.
<rleeds> but I'm dealing :)
<rleeds> The KMS is nice.
<hggdh> iddo, it might be, but I cannot test it now
<iddo> bjsnider: karmic fixed intel gfx regressions, they were terrible in jaunty
<bjsnider> all of them?
<bjsnider> i think not
<gnomefreak> no not all of them IIRC
<rleeds> oh..I just remembered I'm on xorg-edgers
<rleeds> so I cannot judge
<iddo> bjsnider: well i get 2100+ in glxgears instead of less than 300
<bjsnider> that's good
<TSK> Personally, I didn't stick with Jaunty long enough to know.  I heard too many good things about Karmic and just had to see what all the fuss was about.  :)
<bjsnider> TSK, what nvidia card?
<TSK> GeForce 6100 onboard.
<bjsnider> gahhh
<TSK> Ya, I know...  ;)
<gnomefreak> rlthe edge repos if regressions is somewhat bad assuming it works in reg repos
<TSK> It's actually running great tho on Karmic and the latest kernel/drivers.
<TSK> Surprisingly...  :)
<iddo> hggdh: i failed to start mutter on login :( wanted to see if it'd improve cpu usage for some reason
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, ubuntu couldn't have kept using the pre-gem architecture for intel gfx in jaunty, could it?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: not sure but i dont see why not if it was already there.
<bjsnider> yeah but if they're moving ahead with the newest x-server release for everybody else...
<TSK> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of a QT4 or KDE equivalent to Synaptic?  So far I can't find anything in the KDE world that is as good as Synaptic.
<bjsnider> if the old arch could have been used in jaunty, then it is the fault of whoever made the choice to use the new arch even though it was full of regressions
<bjsnider> adept
<bjsnider> TSK, adept
<TSK> I had a look at adept.  Honestly wasn't all that impressed with it.  :(
<bjsnider> why do so many new linux converts try kde first
<TSK> No biggie.  I'll just stick with Synaptic.  :)
<crdlb> am I odd in that I have never opened synaptic on this install?
<TSK> bjsnider: Hehehe...  I'm not exactly new to Linux.  Just new to Ubuntu.  ;)  I did TRY to like Gnome.  Really I did.  Ended up going back to KDE4.3 tho.
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: more than likely (90% sure we will not be backporting new X to any stable release
<TSK> There were some things I did like better about Gnome tho.  The 3 part menu bar was really nice.
<gnomefreak> )*
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: KDE is closest to WIN looking DE we have
<TSK> LOL!  Bah.  KDE is FAR better than Windoze will ever be.  Gnome is, too.  :)
<avihayb> well, kde is missing some features
<TSK> KDE is indeed missing some features, but it's improving on an almost daily basis.
<TSK> KDE 4.3 rolled around a LOT faster than I thought it would.
<avihayb> the policy for what to do when a window is being clicked doesn't allow for a policy for what happens when a window is being click-draged
<DanaG> I like gnome, but I don't like where gnome-shell is heading.
<TSK> 4.0 was a total joke tho.  Sad the way that whole thing went.
<avihayb> in windows, I can click-drag a file from a window on the buttom to the window at the top without raising it
<TSK> avihayb: Actually, that IS configurable.
<avihayb> how, I'd like to fix it
<TSK> You can set windows to stay in the background unless you specifically click the title bar.
<avihayb> rrrrrrrright, I choose the lesser of two evils
<iddo> hggdh: i did killall metacity and ran mutter, it it seems ot behave ok now, cpu at %0
<iddo> ot=to
<TSK> avihayb: It's in System Settings > Window Behavior
<iddo> hggdh: but glxgears is 400 instead of 2100 with metacity, hmm:(
<avihayb> I know, but I want a window to raise whenever I click it, unless I clickdrag it
<TSK> avihayb: I think what you want is on the Window Actions tab in that settings page.
<crdlb> iddo: glxgears is not a benchmark
<DanaG> oh yeah, the thing I didn't like when I tried just mutter: the animations are bad.
<DanaG> A minimize action should NOT look and feel the same as a close action.
<iddo> crdlb: please elaborate?:)
<crdlb> DanaG: when I tried it, I just wanted a way to turn them all off
<TSK> avihayb: Hmmm...  Sounds kinda specific.  You might want to submit that as a suggestion to the KDE team as a feature addition for a future version.
<TSK> avihayb: Most likely that could be fairly easily added as an option in that same settings panel.
<DanaG> Oh, and if gnome-shell won't make it so compiz can work with it... then I say no to gnome-shell.
<avihayb> yhe, well, where do I suggest a thing like that? I have a list, and it's just growing
<crdlb> iddo: 400 fps is still quite a lot ... you should try running a real-world app to see the effect
<DanaG> Here's what I use in compiz: normal window open: dream.  normal window close: sidekick.  min/max: lamp.  menu open/close: vacuum.
<crdlb> DanaG: here's what I use in compiz:
<DanaG> Oh, and xsplash calls itself a menu... which feels wrong to me.
<TSK> avihayb: My experience has been that the KDE guys are fairly open to suggestions.  I'd say you might want to open an "Enhancement" ticket on their Bugzilla for something like that.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: fixed the printer problem
<DanaG> nice.  Anything specific you had to do?
<natewiebe13> i got a edited version of cpdftocps
<natewiebe13> *an
<natewiebe13> any idea what cpdftocps does?
<DanaG> I know what pdftops is... but not what cpdftocps is.
<DanaG> seems they've just stuck two extra letters in there,
<TSK> avihayb: You could also maybe hang out in one of the KDE IRC channels and just drop hints about good ideas you have.  Never know what might end up getting implemented that way.  ;)
<DanaG> hmm, that's weird... when connected to eSATA, my external hard drive reports status unknown... when on Firewire, it just plain doesn't report ANYTHING.
<DanaG> That is, the whole group where disk-status thing goes... is not there.
<DanaG> s/status/health/
<iddo> anyone else feels like trying mutter? (gnome3 default window manager, has GL compositing effects like basic compiz)
<DanaG> It also doesn't let me eject the drive!
<DanaG> I wonder why that is.
<TSK> iddo: Is there any way to test it in a KDE based system without installing Gnome?
<iddo> TSK: u can try to replace kwin wm with mutter
<iddo> just mutter --replace
<TSK> iddo: Installing it now.
<iddo> compiz works ok with kde ?
<natewiebe13> mutter replacing nautilus?
<iddo> natewiebe13: no it doesnt, maybe gnome-shell does that?
<natewiebe13> than what is mutter replacing?
<iddo> natewiebe13: metacity or compiz
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> gnome-shell is a plugin off of mutter
<iddo> natewiebe13: yes i guess, its all still in development
<TSK> iddo: Ooooo...  It's looking pretty nice.  Really snappy and responsive on my machine.
<natewiebe13> iddo: okay.. are you running mutter?
<iddo> TSK: try glxgears ?
<iddo> natewiebe13: yes running it now after i did apt-get install mutter
<natewiebe13> whats it like compared to metacity? (differences)
<iddo> natewiebe13: it has compositing effects when u minimize windows etc., like basic compiz
<TSK> iddo: Okay.  What am I looking for re: glxgears?  (Running fine so far.)
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> how does it compare speed/performance wise?
<iddo> TSK: i was hoping you could tell me if fps changed for you when running glxgears under mutter, i see big drop here, even though mutter takes 0% cpu and everything seems smooth
<TSK> iddo: It's just a tiny bit slower here under mutter than it is under KDE4, but like you say, it's running quite smooth and it does appear to use quite a bit less CPU.
<iddo> natewiebe13: i see some small spikes in cpu usages when it actually does effect for minimize window etc., but i guess its faster than compiz
<iddo> TSK: less cpu compared to kwin or compiz ?
<iddo> i wonder if there's mutter prefs for choosing effects? maybe it's all done with gconf-editor at his stage?
<TSK> compiz so far has given me the best performance of all the compositing desktops I've tried comparing CPU usage vs. performance, but it looks like mutter runs a close second.  KWin is by far the worst (or maybe it's just KDE in general) for using too much CPU.
<iddo> TSK: what is your fps in glxgears with mutter?
<iddo> interesting that kwin is slow? kwin does compositing effects too?
<TSK> iddo: Not really that kwin is slow, but rather that it uses more CPU than other compositing window managers I've tried.
<natewiebe13> wobbly windows are gone (N)
<natewiebe13> (thumbs down)
<TSK> LOL
<natewiebe13> switching workspaces is much slower
<natewiebe13> MUCH slower
<iddo> natewiebe13: can u try glxgears please?
<TSK> Sounds like maybe mutter gives some rather different results on differing hardware.
<natewiebe13> average is 3260 fps with mutter
<natewiebe13> with metacity let me try
<natewiebe13> *sorry not fps frames every 5 seconds
<natewiebe13> and goes as low as 3000 per 5 sec
 * TSK wonders where one might go to configure this mutter thing...
<iddo> this demo that uses mutter seems nice: http://www.gnome.org/~mccann/shell/mockups/20090630-demo/
<TSK> I'm kinda thinking I might have to keep mutter installed just for kicks.  :)
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> im with compiz
<natewiebe13> time for glxgears
<natewiebe13> lowest is 6000 frames every 5 seconds
<iddo> my glxgears dropped in mutter to 400, in metacity it was 2100
<natewiebe13> so compiz is twice as fast
<iddo> interesting
<TSK> Wow...  That's a pretty drastic change.
<iddo> i guess mutter still needs work... though it kinda feels smoother than compiz here, i think
<TSK> I'm sure it'll improve.  I'm certainly going to keep an eye on it.  It's looking quite nice so far.
<iddo> i'm using eee pc with intel gfx, not fast pc
<natewiebe13> okay..
<natewiebe13> ive got an average pc here.
<TSK> The thing that impressed me is the low CPU usage.  On my machine it hardly spiked the CPU meter at all.
<natewiebe13> nvidia geforce 6200 (not as fast as my 285 at home :P) and 3.2 ghz dual core
<TSK> Kwin on the other hand spikes my CPU every time I move windows around and such.
<natewiebe13> compiz doesnt spike for me at all
<natewiebe13> TSK: sounds like i never want to use kde :P
<TSK> natewiebe13: Ya, so far compiz has been the best of the compositing window managers on my systems.
<iddo> kwin does opengl effects?
<TSK> iddo: Indeed it does
<natewiebe13> how are they compared to compiz effects?
<iddo> ok im not up to date... last time i saw kde it didnt
<natewiebe13> compiz is very nice
<TSK> natewiebe13: Actually, KDE 4.3 has really improved quite a lot.  And it CAN be forced to use compiz for it's effects if you want.  I'm just sticking with the defaults so I can report bugs and help it improve.
<natewiebe13> how are kwin effects compared to compiz (how good they look)
<TSK> natewiebe13: Honestly, if you ever DO try KDE 4, just be sure it's 4.3 or later.  4.0 and 4.1 were nearly un-usable.  4.2 is when it started to get usable, and 4.3 is when I was able to replace my KDE 3.5 with it.
<natewiebe13> the only complaint i have with gnome, is that we need GOOD screensavers, besides electricsheep
<TSK> natewiebe13: The kwin effects are actually pretty nice.  I think compiz is still ahead of them a bit tho.  But then again, they DID get something of a head start, too..  :)
<TSK> What I'd like to see is some kind of a compositing effects standard, so that different compositing window managers could have drop-in libraries of effects that they could share between them.
<TSK> Probably never happen tho.  :(
<TSK> natewiebe13: BTW, as for screensavers under Gnome, doesn't it just use XScreensaver just like KDE?  I'd think that any screensaver which works under KDE or any other X desktop should work fine under Gnome, too.
<natewiebe13> i'll check
<natewiebe13> but the screensavers look like windows 95
<TSK> natewiebe13: Ya, I've noticed that XScreensaver has a LOT of screensavers ranging from totally crappy to totally impressive and everywhere inbetween.
<natewiebe13> xscreensaver is not installed but xscreenaver-data is, also gnome-screensaver is installed.. looks to me that gnome-screensaver is just the config tool, and uses xscreensaver-data for the actual screensavers
<natewiebe13> the only one i like is electricsheep which you have to install manually from the repos
<TSK> natewiebe13: You probably want to install the xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra packages.  That adds a mess of new screensavers, some of which are quite impressive.
<natewiebe13> i did
<natewiebe13> dont like them
<natewiebe13> TSK: have you tried electric sheep?
<TSK> natewiebe13: There's also xscreensaver-data-extra which contains more 2D screensavers as well
<natewiebe13> i have all of them installed already
<TSK> natewiebe13: Indeed I have.  It's really one of the better screensavers I've seen.
<TSK> natewiebe13: Very slick how it contributes CPU time to the collective screensaver pool, too.
<natewiebe13> its my fav. screensaver
<natewiebe13> by far
<J-_> will !purekde work in karmic with KDE4.3?
<TSK> natewiebe13: It's also quite nice that it's available for Mac, Win, AND Linux.
<TSK> For those among you using KDE4, here's a page detailing how to use Electric Sheep screensaver under KDE4 -> http://n0t3s.wordpress.com/2009/05/06/electricsheep-and-kde/
<The_Warlock> how do i create a live usb for ubuntu 9.10 from my mac?
<The_Warlock> and how do i get an IMG for karmic?
<DanaG> wtf is indicator-sus?
<DanaG> !info indicator-sus
<ubottu> indicator-sus (source: indicator-sus): Applet for the GNOME panel providing various indicators for. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 440 kB
<loonyphoenix> what is the best alternative to the conventional gnome menus? :) I personally like Linux Mint's solution, but I haven't found a package for Ubuntu, so I'm using classic gnome menu (the single version).
<DanaG> "providing various indicators for."
<DanaG> for.  for what?
<hggdh> hum. Needs to be edited.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> aptitude show indicator-sus
<DanaG> it seems the short description is too long, so it tramples on the long description.
<DanaG> it's even better in the aptitude ncurses UI... the short description is in the blue bar, and the long description becomes just "display to users."
<bjsnider> loonyphoenix, ubuntu-system-panel
<bjsnider> don't know how that project is doing these days though
<loonyphoenix> abjsnider: apt-cache search ubuntu system panel returns zero results :(
<loonyphoenix> sorry for the prepended name)
<bjsnider> dunno if USP ever made it into the repos. last i saw it was a google code project
<itswhatev> regression - jack sensing
<DanaG> random single off-topic line:  http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=15969   -- yeah, this country (I live here) does suck.
<DanaG> "U.S. Court Rules Consumers Never Have the Right to Copy DVD Movies"
<bjsnider> if we don't ownt he flicks then i guess we should never buy them at all
<DanaG> Damn straight.
<itswhatev> i never have time for movies anyway, they can go to hel
<richardcavell> we have about 9 weeks left to debug this thing.  How are we going?
<richardcavell> At the rate it's going I'm not sure
<bjsnider> not sure about what?
<Twigaathy> Personally, the system as it is works fine for me :)
<richardcavell> dupondje: hey, did you see what's happening with our bug report?
<oldude67> has anyone else gotten the network manager to work right since it got broken?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: whether they'll fix all of the bugs to the point where it's ready for prime time
<richardcavell> oldude67: yes
<Twigaathy> But I don't have a very standard install. YMMV :D
<oldude67> ugh figures mines still fubarred..ugh
<richardcavell> Well, I'm getting pretty low mileage, Twig
<Twigaathy> oh?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/405413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405413 in network-manager "Network connections disappear from list after making available to all users" [Undecided,New]
<Twigaathy> hm, I don't use NM.
<richardcavell> Currently I have sound problems, random crashes in firefox, nautilus and other progs, battery icon doesn't correctly report battery level, random screen blanking, package dependency issues...
<gbs-wes> nice... so, gnome-do updates this morning -- i was having to use it in "docky" style as a replacement to awn which was ridiculously broken when i first upgraded. the update kills gnome-do. doesn't work at all anymore on my system. suddenly, however, my preferred dock (awn) works perfectly again. i r confus.
<gbs-wes> headphones still don't work at all for me :(
<Twigaathy> My sound works fine, firefox is stable, I don;t use nautilus, I'm on a desktop, I don't have the random screen blanking problem (Probably because I don't have gnome-power-manager) and my apt is healthy >_<
<richardcavell> keyboard shortcut issues, flickering in wine games, inexplicable network loss playing Counter-Strike...
<Twigaathy> ick
<Twigaathy> actually, that is one thing that is broken for me - wine + audio don't play nicely together
<richardcavell> gkrellm only works half the time, occasionally my computer hangs completely, webcam doesn't get recognized,...
<Twigaathy> ick, sounds like you've hit every bug ever!
<richardcavell> and a girl I used to like recently got married
<Twigaathy> aw
<gbs-wes> did you log a bug
<richardcavell> lol XD
<oldude67> richardcavell, dont know if that is a bug or a blessing..lmao
<DanaG> Wine sucks with audio.  ALways has for me.
<richardcavell> I have been piling on the launchpad bug reports
<Twigaathy> yarr, I just reboot for games these days. Got a bit fed up of trying to hack about a lot
<Michalxo> hello
<gbs-wes> herro
<Michalxo> Am I only one who has problem with flash videos and sounds?
<richardcavell> Michalxo: I get audio dropout on youtube
<Michalxo> yeah..
<Michalxo> I can hear sound from flash videos BUT only when it's started as first sound application...
<Michalxo> after starting rhytmbox I can't hear anything from flash videos
<DanaG> you on 64-bit?
<Michalxo> y
<Michalxo> it's starting to be kind disappointing to heave that sound issues.. (I am aware of fact that I am using alpha software, but I thought this was solved few days ago/week..)
<DanaG> hmm, it might be the missing lib32asound_pcm_pulse
<DanaG> side note (unrelated):  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/405413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405413 in network-manager "Network connections disappear from list after making available to all users" [Undecided,New]
<Michalxo> DanaG, I don't have that package at all...
<DanaG> It's a file.
<Michalxo> only this lib32asound2 in prepos
<Michalxo> aha
<DanaG> !find libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<ubottu> File libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so found in libasound2-plugins
<DanaG> ah, it's missing from lib32!
<DanaG> ls /usr/lib/alsa-lib
<DanaG> ls /usr/lib32/alsa-lib
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/408615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408615 in alsa-plugins "libasound_module_conf_pulse.so is missing from lib32asound-plugins" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Michalxo> DanaG, I have that file
<DanaG> Is it in both places?
<DanaG> Or just lib (which is lib64)?
<Michalxo> I don;t have that module_conf_pulse in lib32/
<Michalxo> but in lib/ it's there
<Michalxo> both
<DanaG> That'
<DanaG> that's what I mean: the bug is that they're missing from lib32.
<Michalxo> can I copy them / link them
<Michalxo> or it's absolutely different ones?
<DanaG> Yeah, different binaries.
<Michalxo> is there any fix/package?
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7736277&postcount=15
<DanaG> though get conf_pulse and ctl_pulse, too.
<virtuald> and pcm_pulse probably
<virtuald> it was there before, it's in my locate database
<DanaG> where the heck did all my gnome-do plugins go?
<DanaG> ARGH!
<gbs-wes> they updated this morning
<gbs-wes> you're lucky, gnome-do doesn't work at all for me anymore
<virtuald> what is gnome-do anyway?
<gbs-wes> its like apple-key+space on a mac
<gbs-wes> but it can also be used as a docky
<gbs-wes> quicksilver type app, really useful
<virtuald> i don't know about any apple key combos that doesn't suck, so that tells me nothing
<gbs-wes> how about the last sentence, moron?
<gbs-wes> gfy.
<Michalxo> euuh, is it possible not to have libasound in alsa-utils package?
<virtuald> i don't know about quicksilver either
<DanaG> It's a quick-launch thingy that has plugins, for stuff like firefox bookmarks and VirtualBox machines and such.
<virtuald> ah, thank you
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is in universe?
<DanaG> bash: gnome-shell: command not found
<DanaG> it didn't tell me "available in package..."
<DanaG> Package `gnome-shell' does not contain any files (!)
<DanaG> har.
<bjsnider> somebody said yesterday that it was
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know where to get a simple LED-class device, where the device itself is just an LED?
<bjsnider> oh, it is in there
<bjsnider> i just switched servers from US to main and gnome-shell appeared
<avihayb> DanaG: if I needed a computer controlled led, I'd usualy turn to the printer port...
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm running kubuntu karmic with nvidia 185.x and fullscreen Flash is very slow, it lags all the time
<cumulus007> it doesn't matter whether KWin's effects are disabled or not
<gbs-wes> karmic SUCKKKKSSSSssss
<cumulus007> gbs-wes: that's not really contributing to the conversation
<DanaG> laptop... no printer prot.
<DanaG> and I want it to be the type that appears in /sys/class/leds
<gbs-wes> yeah it is. thats like 23 characters.
<Michalxo> DanaG, there is no such file in alsa-lib and alsa-utils :-/
<derenrich> laudable llama <-- me calls it
<bjsnider> leaping lizard
<bjsnider> lugubrious locust
<derenrich> gotta be llama
<derenrich> gotta be laudable
<J-_> Will !purekde work in Karmic?
<Michalxo> DanaG, that files are in libasound2-plugins package, not in alsa-utils.. that guy made a mistake
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> oh yeah.
 * J-_ yearns
<Michalxo> DanaG, not working...
<Michalxo> do I have to reboot or so?
<DanaG> odd.  I downloaded libasound2-plugins and opened it in archive-manager.  there's the data.tar.gz inside it.
<DanaG> you copy the three pulse .so files to /usr/lib32/alsa-lib ?
<Michalxo> /Desktop/alsa-lib$ sudo cp libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so libasound_module_conf_pulse.so libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/
<Michalxo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libasound2-plugins form here i386 package
<DanaG> yeah. hmm, what does it give now?  and I now don't remember what the original issue was.
<Michalxo> DanaG, well... when flash sound works, my rhytmbox can't play
<DanaG> hmm, check in pavucontrol whether flash is showing up there.
<Michalxo> there\s 3times alsa plugin [metacity]
<Michalxo> and rhytmbox "playing"
<DanaG> odd.. why would metacity be there?
<DanaG> that is weird.
<DanaG> hmm, is anything Flash currently open?
<Michalxo> now not
<Michalxo> only finished video
<bjsnider> alsa plugin with metacity playing audio?
<Michalxo> yeah, probably metacity fancy sounds...
<Michalxo> btw
<Michalxo> my skype says this
<Michalxo> aha, it's same as bug... here
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/408615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408615 in alsa-plugins "libasound_module_conf_pulse.so is missing from lib32asound-plugins" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> skype is evil... the developers haven't even updated it in frickin' ages.
<Michalxo> well.. forget about skype, I just installed it cause of that error message
<Michalxo> soo
<Michalxo> right after flash video finished, sound got back from rhytmbo
<Michalxo> but now, when RBox is playing, flash video hangs right on place when 1st sound is supposed to be
<DanaG> hmm, sounds like Flash is doing something incorrectly.  Odd.
<DanaG> Try starting firefox in console, perhaps?
<loonyphoenix> when's pulseaudio going to be fixed? :(
<DanaG> what do you mean, "fixed"?  It works fine for me.
<DanaG> =þ
<Michalxo> not for me :(
<loonyphoenix> DanaG: really? it works fine for somebody?
<DanaG> hmm, what's the specific issue you're having?
<DanaG> It's easier to help with things if you tell us what the issue is, of course.
<loonyphoenix> random crashes, strange volume changing behaviour
<loonyphoenix> changing volume in one app causes change in all apps
<DanaG> oh yeah, I disabled flat volumes.
<DanaG> Yeah, that's a "feature".  A really stupid one.
<loonyphoenix> what's that and how do you do it?
<loonyphoenix> disable it i mean
<DanaG> sudo nano /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<DanaG> uncomment "flat volumes = yes" and change it to say 'no' instead.
<DanaG> Is there a bug report on that behavior?
<loonyphoenix> I don't know, must be
<loonyphoenix> thx for the tip
<loonyphoenix> do you know why they did that?
<loonyphoenix> I hope it doesn't hold until final release...
<DanaG> It's supposedly a feature... but I find it sucks.
<loonyphoenix> who is the great mind who thought this would be a good feature?
<loonyphoenix> you know what other "feature" I hate?
<loonyphoenix> it's that totem fast-forwards four times faster than rewinds
<DanaG> ugh, yeah.
<loonyphoenix> that's really a BAD decision
<DanaG> I try to skip back and forth... and get lost every time.
<loonyphoenix> is there a way to disable THAT
<DanaG> So that's what it is... 4 times as fast?
<loonyphoenix> yeah, I counted
<DanaG> I had never found it that specific... to me, it was just "wrong".
<loonyphoenix> you press right one time, then left four times and you're where you started
<DanaG> ugh, that IS stupid.
<loonyphoenix> btw, are they getting rid of hal in karmic?
<nhasian> loonyphoenix, yes i believe so
<komputes> Does anyone have skype working in karmic?
<loonyphoenix> nhasian: that's great, provided it doesn't cause too many regressions...
<nhasian> well those are the things we're trying to fix before the final release in october :)
<DanaG> http://www.schnouki.net/post/2008/08/16/How-to-make-Skype-work-with-PulseAudio-on-64-bits-Linux-systems#rev-pnote-48-4
<DanaG> note that it'd be /usr/lib32, not /opt/lib32
<DanaG> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=373081&st=40&start=40
<nhasian> is Karmic Alpha 4 still coming out today?
<DanaG> yeah, skype is a broken closed-source software.
<nhasian> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<DanaG> I mean, they even friggin' hardcode /usr/lib... so the 32-bit skype tries to load 64-bit libraries!
<loonyphoenix> btw, the pulseaudio bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/411042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411042 in pulseaudio "application-specific volume control affects master volume" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Consider trying ekiga, or wengophone, or "gizmo".
 * DanaG goes off for füd.
<nhasian> pulseaudio has always been troublesome... but its getting better
<loonyphoenix> pulseaudio is great, imo
<loonyphoenix> except for this one "feature"...
<BUGabundo> hey kids
<DanaG> yeah, flat volumes are horrible, in terms of user experience.
<DanaG> I managed to blast myself the other day, by turning up Totem's volume (because it was too quiet) ... and oops, now it turned up the sound card, too!
<DanaG> Windows doesn't do that.  OS X doesn't do that.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: disable it
<BUGabundo> I did and  now everything is A O K
<DanaG> I did... but it needs to be exposed in the user interface.
<DanaG> And disabled by default.
<loonyphoenix> yeah
<loonyphoenix> go say that in the bug, as i did)
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> by defailt?
<BUGabundo> its like 10% of the code
<BUGabundo> its they baby girl
<loonyphoenix> no, it like two characters in the config file
<DanaG> -3 +2
<loonyphoenix> what are the major features planned for karmic? besides lightning boot, i mean
<loonyphoenix> Create a usb-creator Equivalent for Non-Linux Systems -- that's a good one
<Michalxo> what about today's alpha 4? :-)
<virtuald> when firefox crashes and the dialog (from apport probably) that pops up says there's not enough memory to analyse the problem, is that a bad memory leak?
<loonyphoenix> is it today?
<loonyphoenix> wow
<BUGabundo> loonyphoenix: that's on the works
<loonyphoenix> that's why these past few days were a bit slow
<loonyphoenix> i'd wondered
<Michalxo> loonyphoenix, it should be... by schedule :-/
<Michalxo> it really is out!
<Michalxo> they had to put it just few hours ago
<loonyphoenix> it's already out?
<Michalxo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<loonyphoenix> that's good :) (am going to download it right away)
<loonyphoenix> I think I encountered a memory leak myself the recently
<loonyphoenix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/411042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411042 in pulseaudio "application-specific volume control affects master volume" [Undecided,New]
<loonyphoenix> And I still can't figure out how to backtrace it
<nhasian> yay alpha4 is out now
 * loonyphoenix is downloading it
<loonyphoenix> don't know why, I got a fully updated system:)
<loonyphoenix> maybe I just want to delete the old alpha3 image...
<nhasian> well i need the new iso to install karmic on another laptop
<maxb> Anyone having troubles with synaptics touchpads?
<nhasian> i'm only getting 1.4 MB/s though
<nhasian> maxb, like what?
<loonyphoenix> I can't click with the touchpad itself, not the buttons
<loonyphoenix> but I hardly ever use it
<maxb> Mine has started behaving very oddly .. it's almost as if the system is losing some touchpad events
<loonyphoenix> and I don't know if it's recent
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/405943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[regression] rapid pointer movements with touchpad ignored" [High,In progress]
<nhasian> maxb, well i know that they recently added the option to temporarily disable the touchpad when you start typing
<maxb> ooh
<loonyphoenix> God, I'm drowning in tabs...
<nhasian> i thought that was a good thing because i hate when the cursor jumps when my palm accidentally brushes the touchpad
<DanaG> For me it's bad, because it's overly restrictive.
<DanaG> If I move just a bit too fast, it says "screw you" and ignores the motion.
<DanaG> The threshold is way too low.
<Michalxo> guys, have you experienced this one?
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/413064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413064 in ubuntu "[Karmic] HDD problems gdu-notification-daemon" [Undecided,New]
<maxb> DanaG: thankyou very much, you've saved me much time and frustration! :-)
<Michalxo> a guy who was there has same error as me..
<maxb> Michalxo: I'll dup that one against LP 412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<DanaG> yeah, I'd call it "alarmist".
<loonyphoenix> can somebody help me backtrace a memory leak? gdb won't work :( LP 412040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412040 in nautilus "nautilus hangs consuming lots of memory and cpu when opening large video files" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412040
<mac_v> hehe...  alarmist DanaG
<bjsnider> loonyphoenix, is that a thumbnailing issue?
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: I'll test it out right now.
<bjsnider> because the thumbnailer crashes nautilus if you try to use it with video files and the icon size is set to >100%
<bjsnider> and it has for years
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: Yes, I think so. With thumbnailer disabled everything is fine.
<bjsnider> this is a longstanding problem with nautilus, and it isn't specifically ubuntu's fault
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: and it doesn't just crash for me; it eats away at memory first (for several minutes) and only then hangs without crashing
<bjsnider> also, the "don't thumbnail files greater than 10MB" is not working
<loonyphoenix> overall, i think nautilus is a very buggy piece of dung
<bjsnider> looneyright, first it grabs all of your RAM, then x crashes
<loonyphoenix> it's not just these issues
<bjsnider> it's been like this for years
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: no, X doesn't crash because I kill it when it hangs)
<bjsnider> and i think there are open gnome bugs about it, but nobody's fixed it.
<loonyphoenix> I never tried to see what happens if I leave it to its own devices for half an hour)
<loonyphoenix> the only thing that is good about nautilus is its integration with gvfs which allows any program to open files on samba shares
<loonyphoenix> I just wish they'd throw nautilus away and write something new from scratch or say borrow thunar and add a few features
<bjsnider> thunar is probably better
<bjsnider> i like how you can make the stuff in the sidebar bigger
<loonyphoenix> thunar would be almost perfect if they integrated gvfs with it
<loonyphoenix> a lot of my stuff is on samba shares and there's no easy way to browse it in thunar
<loonyphoenix> mounting in fstab doesn't work because wireless network is loaded after fstab does its work
<loonyphoenix> pyneighborhood is buggy
<loonyphoenix> bjsnider: do you know where the gnome thumbnailing bug is? I can't find it :(
<bjsnider> i looked it up a year  or two ago
<bjsnider> it's not on launchpad
<diverse_izzue> hey. can somebody with a minute of time please try to confirm bug 411083 for me? am i the only one for which this happens
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411083 in gnome-control-center "Mouse capplet forgets scroll settings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411083
<starwind> hey, whay command would I need to use to install guest additions in karmic?
<AnswerGuy> What's a "guest addition?"
<diverse_izzue> starwind, try sudo aptitude install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<starwind> oh sorry.. maybe vbox additions for would the correct term?
<starwind> I ran both of those, but it seems I still can't adjust the screen resolution of my guest OS
<starwind> am I missing something or did I do something wrong?
<diverse_izzue> di you install them in the guest?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 4 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 | Paper Cuts Round 1: tinyurl.com/mhs2qb
<starwind> yes
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-14
<diverse_izzue> hmm
<diverse_izzue> you can try having a look at the xorg log file in the guest
<diverse_izzue> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<avihayb> don't you just press install guest addition in the vbox software, and look aound in the cd in the virtual os?
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> who updated topic??
<diverse_izzue> avihayb, right, that's the other option
<starwind> I did that at first avihayb, but it gave , me an error in the terminal
<diverse_izzue> starwind, it is possible that the guest additions are not ready yet for karmic
<diverse_izzue> when jaunty was in developtment it was the same
<starwind> ah, shame :(
<diverse_izzue> does the X log reveal anything?
<starwind> lol...it's blank?  @_@
<starwind> i swear I can't do anything right..
<diverse_izzue> what is blank? your Xorg.0.log is empty?
<starwind> yeah
<starwind> maybe I did it wrong
<starwind> I ran sudo gedit /var/log/xorg.0.log from terminal
<diverse_izzue> capital X!
<starwind> told you..
<starwind> hwh
<starwind> heh
<starwind> now it pulled
<starwind> what am I looking for exactly that may be of help to you?
<starwind> cause im blind
<diverse_izzue> search for WW or EE
<starwind> I have a few lines that read 'not using built in mode /resolution/  no mode of this name'
<diverse_izzue> does it mention at some point that it's using the vbox driver? try searching for box
<starwind> no can't find anything
<starwind> :(
<diverse_izzue> then it's maybe using the vesa driver?
<starwind> yeah it mentioned the vesa driver
<diverse_izzue> all right, then for some reason it can't find the x driver
<diverse_izzue> sorry, i don't know what's going wrong. maybe try the virtualbox forums
<starwind> that's ok, thanks for trying I appreciate it
<diverse_izzue> no prob
<diverse_izzue> i'm off, good night
<slacker_nl> is there a way to find out which repo was used for a particular package?
<crimsun> apt-cache policy
<crimsun> it's not very useful for PPAs, but that's why the recommended policy is to use the PPA name in the version string
<slacker_nl> crimsun: let me clarify, for all packages
<slacker_nl> ala dpkg -l --show_repo
<slacker_nl> or something like that
<slacker_nl> crimsun: i don't use it for ppa's
<slacker_nl> want to know which packages come from -proposed
<crimsun> if you don't use it for PPAs, then just use apt-cache policy as suggested in multiple irc channels
<slacker_nl> guess i have to
<slacker_nl> bummer
<crimsun> "have to"? is it strenuous or something?
<slacker_nl> well, create a list of all packages, apt-cache policy them, grep for proposed, list the ones from proposed
<slacker_nl> i was hoping something like you can do with stat, stat -c "%n %a %u %g" $file, but then for all installed packages
<crimsun> or you could pin to the non-proposed, e.g., jaunty, and attempt to downgrade
<crimsun> i.e., use apt pinning to get a list of the packages that would be downgraded/warned
<slacker_nl> ahh, see what you mean
<slacker_nl> the ones that need downgrading will be from proposed
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<billybigrigger> anyone here having problems with xchat today?
<akio> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<akio> no
<akio> sorry i had to do that
<akio> i like triggering those things, like bug 405943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[regression] rapid pointer movements with touchpad ignored" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405943
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Will Banshee replace Rhythmbox as the default music player?
<jacob> probably next cycle... I think?
<jacob> it was set to go if Banshee was ready by feature freeze
<jacob> but it isn't
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Why? Is Banshee superior in some way?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: it has a more active upstream development
<jacob> the rhythmbox maintainer announced that he probably won't work on it much past bug fixing
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: And that's the only reason?
<bjsnider> a mono app is not going to become a default gnome app
<jacob> bjsnider: you sure about that?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Because it's already perfect?
<jacob> bjsnider: I take it you haven't seen Tomboy or F-Spot, both of which are Mono applications, are included with GNOME, and are on the default Ubuntu installation
<jacob> for what it's worth, Rhythmbox is not a GNOME module either.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: there were other reasons; I'd have to find the notes on it
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream/Banshee#Banshee%20by%20Default%20Work
<jacob> I prefer the interface of Banshee to RB, but I'll agree that it needs some work. Missing crossfade and Last.fm is currently broken. :-!
<bjsnider> jacob, if core gnome apps don't need gtk, then i guess a qt app could make it in too
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: that's the page
<jacob> bjsnider: ..what?
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: banshee is a better media player but untill all bugs are fixed it's not going to replace rhythmbox
<jacob> F-Spot, Banshee, and Tomboy are all GTK+ apps
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: as feature freeze is in 13 days I'd say banshee won't make it this time
<jacob> bjsnider: The GTK bindings for Mono are no different than GTK bindings for Python or C++
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: banshee has a better media player support, better user interface..
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't get DAAP music sharing to work with Rhythmbox. :(
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: Banshee can't share over DAAP to begin with, heh
<kklimonda> bjsnider: rhythmbox isn't a gnome application so we can change it
<kklimonda> well, we could do it anyway..
<jacob> which makes me wonder why it isn't on that list...
<danbhfive> anyone know how to check that acpi is functioning properly?  I think that on alpha3, my fan was failing to speed up appropriately...
<crimsun> jacob: current git head is broken, or 1.5.0 in ~banshee-unstable-team's PPA is broken, or ...?
<jacob> crimsun: last.fm you mean? broken in 1.5.0 iirc (probably earlier as well)
<jacob> haven't checked git
<bjsnider> if you download gnome directly from the source tarballs, what is included?
<baffle> jacob: I think you are supposed to maybe run Tangerine to share your library over DAAP. It imports the library from Banshee.
<jacob> bug 397674 is on last.fm I believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397674 in banshee "banshee can no longer play last.fm streams" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397674
<crimsun> hmm
<jacob> baffle: yes, though it would be nice to have as a Banshee plugin. the version of tangerine packaged in the archives doesn't work with banshee 1.5.0+ either; don't know about the later releases from this week
<kklimonda> crimsun: hiding behind other nick so people won't bug you about audio? it won't work, you can't hide from us ;)
<jacob> bjsnider: you want the default modules list?
<crimsun> kklimonda: you need to rebuild w/ the latest changes
<crimsun> kklimonda: see also the ~ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<baffle> jacob: I think it just got a new maintainer, and he is just getting his feet wet afaik.
<kklimonda> crimsun: should I upgrade all packages that I can using this ppa and build newer kernel from your audio-fixes branch?
<jacob> baffle: that's what I thought, but I haven't tried the release at all. right now I've been using mt-daapd.
<baffle> jacob: I'm using mt-daapd as well. It seems to work "ok".
<bjsnider> jacob, i thought gnome included a default app to do any task, but i must be wrong
<crimsun> kklimonda: yes, and yes. you should only get an updated udev and pulseaudio, anyhow.
<crimsun> (well, udev- and pulseaudio-related)
<crimsun> kklimonda: i hope you're using ccache for those kernel builds...
<jacob> bjsnider: "to do any task"? not sure I understand
<jacob> baffle: yeah, I have to restart it manually after a system reboot or it won't advertise its shares.
<kklimonda> crimsun: sure - I've learned that ccache is a must when I work with packages and other big piles of code :)
<bjsnider> jacob, in other words, a text editor, an audio player, a movie player, a file manager, a picture viewer et al.
<baffle> jacob: But if I understand correctly, things like covers are not collected/shared by mt-daapd (not sure if that even is supported?). Is that part of the UPnP protocol, and not DAAP?
<baffle> jacob: Actually, mt-daapd doesn't always start at all. Sometimes it doesn't announce shares (actually, that seems to happen randomly, I might have to restart my clients a few times) but it also seems to just segfault at start; Have to try 1-3 times to get it to run.
<jacob> bjsnider: I'm not sure to be honest. they include anything that meets their standards and probably doesn't duplicate other features
<bjsnider> i'm saying i doubt you'll see gnome's tarballs include mono apps
<jacob> baffle: I didn't think DAAP sent covers, but I could be wrong. are you using the version from karmic or jaunty?
<jacob> bjsnider: but they *do*! :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I like Rhythmbox and dislike Banshee.
<jacob> since a few releases back
<bjsnider> but then the target system would need to have mono on it
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: fair enough. :P
<jacob> bjsnider: yes, Mono is an external dependency
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Am I stupid for liking Rhythmbox's GUI?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: no, I like it too. I like Banshee's better, but RB's isn't bad.
<baffle> jacob: Of what?
<baffle> jacob: mt-daap?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I like Rhythmbox's better
<baffle> jacob: Jaunty.
<jacob> Banshee has one killer feature for me: equalizer.
<kklimonda> crimsun: ok, building right now - I'm going to test it tomorrow as I'm too tired right now to play with kernel.. last time I've done it I had to use LiveCD to fix my mistake :)
<jacob> baffle: yeah, I'm using the karmic version. looks like there have been packaging modifications
<kklimonda> crimsun: also mplayer isn't really working with pulseaudio when I have -ao alsa..
<bjsnider> kklimonda, wha?
<bjsnider> mplayer works fine with alsa
<kklimonda> crimsun: after few pause/play cycles I get weird PA errors. I'll try to get them now
<baffle> jacob: Packaging modifications? Not following here.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Does Rhythmbox have an equaliser?
<crimsun> kklimonda: make sure you're using the ~ubuntu-audio-dev PPA
<crimsun> i push changes (fixes) there much faster than to the repo
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: you can actually make banshee look like rhythmbox by selecting View > Browser on Top
<bjsnider> kklimonda, you're using an external DAC?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: not officially. there are some hackish plugins, but none of them I've found work very well.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I wish you told me that before I just uninstalled it.
<baffle> jacob: I'm using the banshee-unstable-team PPA tho'. :)
<kklimonda> bjsnider: no - the simplest integrated laptop card ;)
<jacob> baffle: debian changes. probably things to do with the init scripts
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: lol ^_^
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I'll give it another test.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: try it out for a day. mess with the preferences, plugins, etc, and see if you like it.
<bjsnider> kklimonda, not sure why use alsa if you're not going to do passthrough
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Sure.
<jacob> folder watch is missing though, but is supposed to be available soon I hear
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I remember I used it years ago on OpenSuse 10.1
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: it has certainly evolved a lot from that
<kklimonda> bjsnider: crimsun has said that using alsa ao (and not pulse) in mplayer is the right way.
<jacob> dev version (1.5.0 or git) has a Rhythmbox importer as well
<kklimonda> jacob: and what about gio support?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I can't make a third viewing pane for genre.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: So it's not the same as my Rhythmbox.
<jacob> while we're talking about audio.. anyone notice a problem with flash audio lag? video sites (youtube, dailymotion, etc) are fine, just interactive applets are off by a second or so. say it's adobe's fault and call it a day? :P
<bjsnider> i doubt it's adobe's fault
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: I think there's a setting to show it
<bjsnider> adobe never does anything wrong
<jacob> bjsnider: lol
<jacob> kklimonda: gio in banshee? don't know.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bjsnider: Flash is shit.
<baffle> jacob: But it is really irritating that there is no DLNA/UPnP plugin in banshee; I think someone started work ages ago..
<jacob> baffle: yeah, I agree there.
<bjsnider> is there one in rhythmbox?
<jacob> bjsnider: yep, as well as a DAAP share host
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I can't find the setting
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: neither can I... could have sworn it was there
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Although I am using the version included in Jaunty.
<baffle> bjsnider: Yeah, there is DLNA support in Rythmbox; But my DLNA server (I'm trying coherence here) doesn't show up.. :-/
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I like my four pane music browsing.
<jacob> baffle: installed python-coherence, right?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: hehe, you don't _have_ to like it. just suggesting to give it a try. :)
<bjsnider> they all look the saem. rhythmbox, listen, banshee
<bjsnider> exaile
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: But I can't browse my genre!!!
<bjsnider> that's not worth 3 exclamation points
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bjsnider: It is to me.
<baffle> jacob: Actually, it seems my coherence is br0ken. The mediaserver doesn't start.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: okay, apparently genre isn't there just yet. http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=538005
<ubottu> Gnome bug 538005 in User Interface "Add "Genre" to library browser" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<bjsnider> xcdfgkjhgcv, alright, i'll trade you one for a question mark
<bjsnider> and one for an ellipsis
<baffle> jacob: It's unable to create its SQLite DB; Either a bug in coherence or a wrong library.
<jacob> ubottu yells gnome bugs now? tricky tricky
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jacob> ubottu lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<komputes> Hello, I have a problem after installing GRUB2
<komputes> I can no longer boot into my other partition
<komputes> The issue is explained in detail here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/413345
<komputes> I would appreciate any help available :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413345 in grub "After installing Ubuntu 9.10 and GRUB2, I can no longer boot into my other partition" [Undecided,New]
<jacob> baffle: weird. never had a problem with that
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I think it should be added to the requirements before including as default in Ubuntu as it'd be a feature regression to some.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: pretty sure it will be there. judging by that bug it should be in 1.6, which should be out well before feature freeze for karmic+1. (but not karmic.)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I'm still searching for a music player which supports multiple genres.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Without being shit in lots of other ways.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: there are a bunch out there.. exaile, amarok, listen, quod libet
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Since when did Amarok implement it?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Quod Libet is shit in a few ways.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: i have no idea if they have. just shooting out random app names.
<baffle> jacob: Wich version are you running?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It'd be brilliant if Rhythmbox had the feature.
<bjsnider> xcdfgkjhgcv, what about "listen"?
<jacob> baffle: of rhythmbox? 0.12.3, but I haven't used it in quite some time
<jacob> listen was the perfect music player except it was missing one feature... but I don't remember what it was.
<jacob> think it was play queues or something.
<baffle> jacob: No, sorry, of python-coherence.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bjsnider: It has support for multiple genres per track?
<bjsnider> i don't know
<jacob> baffle: haven't used it in karmic, sorry.
<jacob> baffle: you might be able to find information on it in the coherence package changelog, though: http://is.gd/2fRVE
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Rhythmbox is currently my preferred music player for my 10,000 track collection.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: hey, no one is forcing you to change. just the default install next release might. :)
<jacob> that is: might change, not force you to change
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: If Banshee is included in 10.04 LTS, without feature regressions, I will happily switch.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: as far as I understand, Banshee will be included when it is feature-par with RB.
<kklimonda> jacob: not exactly
<kklimonda> jacob: there may be some small regressions
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: I hope not.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It must be equal or greater in every way.
<bjsnider> if it's perfectly bug-free i'll use it
<kklimonda> jacob: like in empathy case - it's not a full replacement for pidgin and ekiga
<jacob> kklimonda: understandable, nobody needs a visualizer anyway :D
<jacob> kklimonda: good point
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Good point.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I HATE Empathy.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Empathy doesn't have all my Pidgin plugins.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: heh. I like it for getting out of my way.
<jacob> and not being stupid about how it stores passwords..
<akio> i prefer empathy
<kklimonda> xcdfgkjhgcv: and most people don't use any plugins.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Elaborate.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> kklimonda: Bullshit.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: about the passwords part or the "getting out of my way" part?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I love my autospellingfix, IRC, album save, Facebook chat, etc
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Both.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: most of this isn't evident until karmic, but empathy has a lot of desktop integration features. you can share lots of things with contacts: location, display, and soon even your banshee library
<jacob> that's mostly the telepathy framework I understand, though.
<jacob> I also found it much easier to set up than pidgin, personally.
<jacob> as for the passwords, take a look at ~/.purple/accounts.xml. hello, passwords!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Mine is encrypted.
<kklimonda> :0
<kklimonda> :)
<jacob> empathy/telepathy stores them in the gnome keyring, which is not in plain text (I believe it is encrypted by your login passphrase.)
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: possible, I guess. I haven't been using pidgin since April
<jacob> or May, more likely.
<jacob> empathy also has a more response upstream in the same manner banshee does.
<jacob> responsive*
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I meant that my ~/ is encrypted.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: ah. well that's a different story, hah
<jacob> doesn't stop a stray shell script from taking a peek at your passwords though.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: So where does Empathy store the passwords?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: the gnome keyring. I don't remember the file location, but see applications > passwords & encryption keys.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Doesn't that require you to enter a passphrase, though?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: it's unlocked by your login passphrase when you sign in
<jacob> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring has a lot more info on it
<nhasian> are you guys able to do dvd playback with a fresh install of Karmic Alpha 4?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Why is the Remote Desktop Viewer so abysmally slow?
<jacob> nhasian: with unencrypted dvds yes. gstreamer has menu support now.
<nhasian> xcdfgkjhgcv, probably because xdamage is off
 * jacob tried it with an on-ride dvd of cedar point :P
<hggdh> anyway, the keyrings should be under ~/.gnome2 somewhere
<nhasian> what about a regular store bought movie dvd?  i couldnt get either totem or vlc to play it
<jacob> hggdh: ah, yep. ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<jacob> nhasian: you probably need libdvdcss
<hggdh> jacob, yes indeed, and all other keyrings you may create
<nhasian> jacob, yeah i installed that
<hggdh> interesting. Just accessed my user-encrypted ~./Private under root. And root reads it all
 * hggdh wonders about that...
<histo> hggdh: shouldnt' root be able to?
<jacob> hggdh: probably because it's mounted. unmount it and try again
<hggdh> histo, no, to my understanding, *any other* user should not be able to
<hggdh> jacob, yes, I believe this would work. But, still this is an *user*-encrypted fs
<jacob> hggdh: if you sign out and try to login as root (ie, recovery mode) you won't be able to without the mount passphrase.
<jacob> hggdh: that is, if you're using ecryptfs
<jacob> when your ~/Private directory is mounted, the only thing preventing access is unix access controls.
<hggdh> jacob, that's good. Yes, I am running ecryptfs. But I, frankly, expected the fs to be mounted un-encrypted just for the user
<hggdh> which is, obviously now, a mis-undertanding from my part. Still...
<jacob> hggdh: in the event that someone gets ahold of your system, it will do the right thing. don't worry about it ;)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: I encountered the same confusion.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: I bloody well hope so.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've got lots of private images on my laptop.
<jacob> >.<
<hggdh> TMI?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Don't be childish.
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> Still. I would like ecryptfs to limit access to the user holding the credentials, not any user. This would be better.
 * hggdh considers it is really time to dive into the ecrytfs design decisions
<jacob> hggdh: change the permissions on your private directory. there's nothing that can prevent root from looking while it's mounted
<jacob> save jailing root with apparmor or something.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: What if someone gets control of my root?
<hggdh> jacob, this is exactly the point. If it is user-mounted, it should be user-restricted
<jacob> your private directory, by default, actually has rwx------ permissions set, so it's really fine.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: while your system is running? I'd certainly hope not...
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: What if they steal my laptop and turn it on?
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, it will still be encrypted, and unaccessible
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: they can't decrypt anything without the mound passphrase, which is in turn encrypted by your login passphrase
<jacob> there's nothing root can do in that situation.
<jacob> s/mound/mount/
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So the security of my data hinges entirely on the security of my login password?
<jacob> in a way, yes.
<hggdh> a possible problem is if your laptop is stolen while still powered on (and your id locked)
<hggdh> then an attack is easy
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So using a weak password such as "Iluvdolphins" would make it really easy for people to get at my data?
<jacob> your actual encryption passphrase is in ~/.ecryptfs (different before karmic)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: Why?
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, using easy passwords makes it really easy on an attack
<jacob> ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase to be specific. _that's_ encrypted by your login password
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: Why is a possible problem is if your laptop is stolen while still powered on (and your id locked)?
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, there are known attacks on powered-on machines. A bit of work, but I guess by now is would be already scripted
<avihayb> btw, why don't I have a folder called privet? I installed 8.10 and all...?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: RAM attacks?
<hggdh> yes
<jacob> avihayb: IIRC this isn't until 9.04. any you have to have ecryptfs-setup-private installed.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: I know of them.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Where is it in Jaunty?
<avihayb> the alternate 8.10 disk gave me that option
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: /var/lib/ecryptfs, I think.
<jacob> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/08/moving-your-encrypted-home-meta-data.html by the way.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: And it's the encrypted form of my passphrase?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: yep. your passphrase was generated when you set up encryption.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: So if they crack my login password, they can use it to decrypt my wrapped-passphrase and get the key needed to mount my directory and steal my data?
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: yep.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: But they can also crack the hash and get the key without messing with the login password.
<jacob> that's a good reason why you shouldn't use your logon password anywhere online.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: bleh, not very easily. it's near impossible to tell if you have the right passphrase.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: So I need a strong login password and a strong mount password for good security.
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, you certainly should seriously consider a strong login passphrase
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: your mount password is likely already strong. 32 characters I think.
<hggdh> and, as jacob pointed out, not use it anywhere else
<jacob> be careful changing your login password though.
<jacob> err.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jacob: Why?
<hggdh> cuz your ecryptfs passphrase is encrypted with your login passphrase
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: if you change your login password, you'll need to re-wrap / re-encrypt that wrapped passphrase
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: So by finding out my login passphrase, the attacker can easily decrypt my cryptfs passphrase?
<hggdh> well, by finding your login passphrase all one needs to do is login :-)
<jacob> ^
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: I was just thinking that.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So I MUST have a good login passphrase.
<jacob> anyway. I probably should get some work done, heh.
<hggdh> if you store sensitive data (as I do, customer data & personal), yes
<xcdfgkjhgcv> So "iluvdolphins" isn't particularly strong?
<hggdh> could be better
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: I store sensitive jpegs.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> And some AVIs.
<jacob> xcdfgkjhgcv: http://goodpassword.com/ click generate password. that's a good password.
<DanaG> here's the visualizer I use: extace.
<DanaG> Crashes with libfftw from karmic, though.
<DanaG> I had to downgrade the package.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: 17u\/D0lPH1n5?
<hggdh> better
<hggdh> not so much, since leet talk is known
<hggdh> but it has the makings: special characters, upper/lower mix, digits
<Twigaathy> yeow, this is not nice: http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/fulldisclosure/2009-08/0174.html
 * arand thinks a fully working triple boot w. jaunty is working too well, time to go karmic.
<akio> nice that google caught it
<stabu-> think anyone could help me out with a display problem with karmic?
<akio> no one in this whole room
<akio> j/k
<stabu-> haha
<stabu-> pisses me off i cant get 1900 x 1200 or whatever
<akio> are you using a dvi to vga adapter?
<stabu-> vga
<komputes> andresmujica: Bug# 412807 updated with the info you requested
<akio> you may need to just insert the modeline into Xorg.conf
<akio> I hate saying that too.
<stabu-> i cant even find xorg.conf
<akio> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stabu-> not there in the alpha
<akio> mine is
<akio> im alpha
<stabu-> werid
<stabu-> i  really dont have one..
<akio> there isn't much there but you can create a stanza
<akio> there is no file there?
<stabu-> see my pm, thats what i have
<akio> ls -la /etc/X11
<akio> you will need to switch into a vt, run sudo Xorg -configure, that will dump your Xorg.conf into /root - rename to xorg.conf and mv to your /etc/X11 directory
<stabu-> vt?
<akio> virtual terminal = ctrl + alt + F1
<akio> F7 to return
<akio> you will also need to kill X when you get to the VT
<stabu-> grrr...
<akio> run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stabu-> will that kill this session?
<akio> yes
<giovani> yes :)
<akio> you might want to try a console irc client
<giovani> or use another computer to irc
<giovani> or both
<akio> pop in tinyirc
<giovani> irssi ftw
<stabu-> i'll use another  :P
<akio> or finch
<akio> i havent learned irssi yet
<akio> im about to get rid of gui
<stabu-> make use of my netbook :P
<giovani> it's all about irssi
<akio> yeah, with KMS console is back baby!
<akio> anybody ever heard of running X apps on an intel framebufffer?
<akio> like the 945gm
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Why isn't there some kind of notification tool for Evolution included with Ubuntu? How am I supposed to know when I've got new mail?
<stabu2> weee
<giovani> haha
<giovani> eww, evolution
<akio> xcdfgkjhgcv, that would be a function of evolution, not ubuntu
<giovani> uh, mail-notification-evolution sir
<giovani> I don't know what's so complicated
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Because it doesn't work.
<stabu2> akio, i get a fatal error
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: I don't know what "it doesn't work" means ...
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: I don't want to have to open Evolution just to check my mail.
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: uh, what?
<giovani> that's what the mail-notification-evolution package is for ...
<akio> stabu2, use pastebin
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: The notification doesn't work unless Evolution is running.
<giovani> to place an icon on your taskbar
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: of course not ...
<akio> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<giovani> evolution is your mail application ... this is how computers work
<giovani> if you want a non-evolution mail checker app -- there are dozens, pick one
<akio> giovani, is Jean-Yves Lefort Ubuntu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Then why is Evolution included by default?
<giovani> but clearly evolution can't notify you of new mail unless evolution is running
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: because it's a popular email client
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Then make it minimise to tray or only run whilst mail is being checked.
<akio> xcdfgkjhgcv, because the novell guys had some push
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: you clearly don't know how applications function
<xcdfgkjhgcv> But I don't want it cluttering up my desktop 24/7 for no reason.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: I clearly do.
<akio> use mutt
<stabu2> akio its ok, im dumb and forgot sudo
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: no, clearly not -- this isn't an ubuntu problem ... this is a mail-applications-have-to-be-running-in-order-to-check-for-new-mail problem
<giovani> if you'd like to use a different mail application, feel free -- there are dozens
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: I know that.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: But it doesn't need to be running 24/7, only when checking for mail.
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: that's not logical
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Why not?
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: you are not making much sense here
<giovani> that requires a cronjob, and it's a stupid wy to run a gui mail application
<giovani> an application can't launch itself
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Sure it can.
<giovani> absolutely not
<xcdfgkjhgcv> With the aid of a notifier program.
<giovani> no, that's a notifier application launching another application
<giovani> that's not the same thing
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It makes perfect sense to me.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: It's what I meant.
<giovani> evolution doesn't work that way -- neither does any major mail application
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: We need some sort of notification for Evolution.
<giovani> this is not ubuntu-specific
<giovani> evolution has notifications built in
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Then we must fix that.
<giovani> that's not what you want
<akio> giovani, mine does
<giovani> no, we don't
<akio> I use cgmail and Gmail
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Yes, we do.
<giovani> akio: yours does what?
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: you're trolling
<akio> a wathcer app that opens gmail
<akio> a web app
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Fuck you.
<giovani> leave, or I'll find a mod to resolve it
<akio> ouch
<hggdh> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Go away, troll.
<nalioth> let us be civil
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: akio has a notifier which launches a mail program which isn't running 24/7
<xcdfgkjhgcv> But I want one for a non-webmail program.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Evolution, for example.
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: that's not specific to evolution, or ubuntu
<giovani> there are dozens of pop/imap checking apps that can function the way you want
<giovani> use any one of them
<akio> xcdfgkjhgcv, you may be thinking of a tray function that hides the main gui
<giovani> akio: he claims he doesn't want evolution running at all
<xcdfgkjhgcv> akio: Yes, I am. But preferably without the program running and using resources.
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: then you want a mail-checkign tray application -- there are sozens
<giovani> dozens*
<akio> xcdfgkjhgcv, you use a less hungry mail app
<akio> there are probably more mail apps than you would like to go through
<xcdfgkjhgcv> But I want it integrated with Evolution so that it opens my mail in Evolution when I click it.
<stabu2> there i put it on pastebin
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: that doesn't exist afaik -- talk to the evolution developers -- this isn't relevant for an ubuntu channel
<giovani> cGmail is an imap/pop checking app that will launch evolution (or any other mail application you choose)
<akio> stabu2, you are going to want to browse over the Xorg.conf manpage
<giovani> however, it will not "integrate" with evolution
<hggdh> although I can understand the idea, I am not sure it is in Evolution interest to develop such an interface
<akio> X only needs a very small set of options to run
<akio> it guesses most accurately
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Then I've identified a gap in the market.
<stabu2> i think its my monitor
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: it's not a "market"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: Why not?
<stabu2> i have the same machine at work but on a different monitor
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: It's a figure of speech.
<akio> xcdfgkjhgcv, it is really a gap in the way you are attempting to assert logic
<giovani> but feel free to solve it
<giovani> haha
<stabu2> akio, what am i looking for?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: Sure. I'll get to work as soon as I wake up.
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, Evolution already checks email. Why would we develop an utility to check email *then* call Evo, if Evo already does it?
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: no matter what I would bring this up with the evolution developers or add it as a wishlist function
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: Synaptic checks for package updates, but I don't want to open it to update my system. I want to be notified when I get mail.
<scizzo-> xcdfgkjhgcv: not with the ubuntu team
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: and cgmail will work the same way as the updates notifier app
<giovani> so if you like that functionality, use cgmail
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, update-manager* checks for updates & download them, not synaptic
<akio> stabu2, you want to look for modeline and the monitor and modes section
<xcdfgkjhgcv> giovani: I'll have a look at it.
 * DanaG uses gnubiff
<DanaG> handy thing that can be a panel applet.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: Did I not explain my point clearly enough?
<DanaG> And I have it set to "quack" when I have a new message.
<akio> you may be able to use http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<xcdfgkjhgcv> hggdh: It makes more sense to be notified about new mail than having to check it for yourself.
<hggdh> xcdfgkjhgcv, as far as I can understand it, yes.
<hggdh> My only point is I do not see Evo developing it.
<DanaG> gnubiff will even show you the subject lines of the messages.
<stabu2> wow
<giovani> xcdfgkjhgcv: with evolution (or any other normal mail application) you don't have to check for mail manually -- it does so in the background, at regular intervals; outlook, thunderbird, evolution, kmail all work this way
 * akio oooh
<hggdh> Evo development resources are already limited with the amount of work we have to do
<giovani> you want a different feature that none of those applications support either
<giovani> so either code it yourself, or speak to the people in charge of the application, not to anyone here
<hggdh> well, he is speaking with one that deals upstream -- myself
<giovani> hggdh: you're an evolution developer?
<hggdh> giovani, no, I do not write code for Evo, but I am involved in the project
<giovani> hggdh: great -- then can you direct him to the proper support channel for the project?
<stabu2> akio, i dont see a modeline
<hggdh> heh. #evolution at gimp.net, or evolution-list@gnome.org
<akio> stabu2, press "/" while you are reading the manpage to search in less
<hggdh> but -- again -- I do understand the argument. There are some options elsewhere.
<akio> stabu2, try the modeline generator first, it is quick - you can learn the xorg.conf later
<stabu2> i used that site
<akio> did you generate a xorg.conf earlier?
<stabu2> yeah thats what i put on pastebin
<akio> pastebin the stuff from the generator
<stabu2> Modeline "1920x1080@70" 225.80 1920 1952 2808 2840 1080 1101 1113 1135
<stabu2> thats what itgives me
<stabu2> im about to give up and go back 9.04
<akio> that is what you would insert into the xorg.conf
<akio> give me a sec and I can whip it up.
<stabu2> but where
 * akio i stink at vim
<DanaG> quack!
<akio> ?
<DanaG> (07:18:12 PM) DanaG: And I have it set to "quack" when I have a new message.
<akio> thats macish
<stabu2> hah
<giovani> akio: get better?
<akio> giovani, i get sidetracked asioly
<akio> !
<akio> the xorg.conf manpage is pretty serious
<stabu2> i still dont understand why i didnt have a xorg.confat first
<xim_> anyone kinda familiar with audio encoding and codecs and bitrates?
<jats1> xim_: a little
<akio> stabu2, from what I understand the project is trying to minimize configuration if favor of automatic detection
<akio> in*
<xim_> im trying playing with settings for converting mp3s to mp4s in a program called fubar (actually windows), i notice it still allows me to set the bitrate when in VBR (which i assume stands for variable bit rate), yet when i select 20kbps convert it and check the file it comes out7kbps,  when i do 55kbps it comes out 13kbps, very strange,  i gues im wondering if its normal to like set a ballpark bitrate and then VBR changes as nece
<xim_> ssary to maintain the nyquist rate or what
<akio> stabu2, http://pastebin.com/d95c98bf
<xim_> foobar*
<akio> there
<akio> I didn't lie
<stabu2> thanks
<akio> I took my own medecine.
<akio> medicine
<akio> xim_, that really is an encoder question
<jats1> xim_: VBR varies the bitrate based on how much is needed(how complex the sound is at a given point). I'm not sure how fubar's encoder works, but I believe VBR the bitrate you set is a ballpark. If you want it to vary based on what's needed and still maintain a certain bit rate, use ABR(average bit rate). And yes, this probably doesn't belong in #ubuntu+1.
<xim_> the strange thing is that its defintally losing a TON of frequencies dropping it all the way down to 7k, its spoken word tho so ~20k should be decent enough, but i figure if it had algorithms to set the vbr to the minimal necessary level it would realize how bad its getting screwed up going down to 7
<xim_> lol sry i thought i clicked #ubuntu-offtopic
<xim_> #ubuntu+1 is like the LAST place to ask about audio encoding on a windows app
<stabu2> haha akio no workie
<stabu2> it doesnt even boot x atm
<xim_> jats thanks for the explaination tho
<Tekno> morning
<stabu2> akio, thanks anyhow man but i will just go back 9,04
<jats1> xim_:your welcome
<jats1> xim_:you're welcome
<akio> stabu2, did you try the xorg.conf I sent you?
<akio> and restart X?
<stabu2> yup
<akio> you need to log out and log back in
<akio> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<stabu2> i rebooted and it just gives me a login wihtout x
<akio> are you on the terminal now?
<stabu2> yes
<akio> switch to another vt and less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<akio> there is probably a reason in there
<stabu2> ok gimmie a sec
<stabu2> line 56
<stabu2> akio, fatal error no screens
<akio> stabu2, gimme a sec
<stabu2> its Mode     "1920x1080@70"
<stabu2> that line
<akio> that isn't line 56
<akio> but change it to Modes, I didn't remember correctly.
<akio> I don't think..
<stabu2> well its 56 on mine cause i took the spaces  out
<akio> O
<akio> take out that "Mode" line
<stabu2> same line aand says "Modes" is not a vaild keyword in this section
<akio> I think it only needs "Modeline"
<stabu2> ok will try it
<stabu2> error on 92 of section Screen
<stabu2> "i" is not a valid keyword in this section
<akio> there are typos
<stabu2> just 24 then?
<akio> I don't know what you are looking at.
<stabu2>       Depth     24i
<akio> holy crap
<akio> I can't believe thats in there
<akio> sorry about that
<stabu2> haha its ok
<akio> and I will stab you back, stabu2
<stabu2> hahha
<akio> corn
<stabu2> it sorta worked
<akio> sorta?
<stabu2> its all funky
<akio> how so?
<stabu2> uhh werid color doesnt fit the whole screen
<akio> oh, set your display's resolution
<akio> system > preferences > display
<stabu2> thats when it did it
<akio> something isn't jiving
<akio> that should work
<stabu2> refreash rate may be wrong eh?
<akio> stabu2, usually 60hz
<akio> for lcds
<stabu2> oopsy
<akio> i don't think it would do that
<akio> you have to play with it.
<akio> part of using alpha
<akio> it breaks
<stabu2> hehe
<stabu2> yeah i;ll mess with the modeline
<stabu2> thanks for all the help tho
<akio> no problem, someone helped me configure X a long time ago, returning the favor
<stabu2> :D
<lamalex> Hi, if I install gnome-shell does that give me another session option at gdm? how does it work?
<stabu2> shouldnt i beable to steal the info i need from 9.04?
<akio> stabu2, you can try getting the edid information
<akio> or steal it from 9.04
<stabu2> how would i steal it from 9.04?
<akio> copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<DanaG> ugh, damn ntfs-3g is using up to 90% of one CPU core.
<akio> gnubiff is hardcore
<bjsnider> i found gnubiff hard to configure and lacking in documentation
<bjsnider> but i don't think it doesnw aht i want
<DanaG> hmm, what do you want it to do?
<DanaG> You can set it so double- (or more usually, triple-)clicking it opens the mail client.
<bjsnider> i just want an app that's exactly like gmail-notify except it does hotmail and yahoo and whatever else. i just want it to ping a server, not keep anything local. i want all mail to stay in the cloud
<DanaG> You can set it to do IMAP.
<mac__v> lamalex: BTW ... do you know the gnome-shell ppa link?
<jacob> mac__v: google is your friend: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<jacob> it's outdated, however
<binarymutant> my sound goes to static in audacious, and in totem I keep getting 'pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated'
<mac__v> jacob: actually google didnt help me :( i had trid earlier
<jacob> the version in the archives might suit better.. however I cannot get it to run
<mac__v> jacob: how is it supposed to work , as a separate session? or ?
<jacob> mac__v: run with --replace you can have it replace gnome-panel and metacity
<jacob> run as gnome-shell alone it will run in an xnest session
<bjsnider> DanaG, maybe you can, but i don't see where
<DanaG> It's "account type".
<mac__v> hmm....
<jacob> mac__v: however I get a javascript error from the start, so I can't help much.
<DanaG> under "edit..." on mailboxes.
<mac__v> jacob: my main concern is , if it fails , is it easy to revert or is reverting tough..
<jacob> mac__v: you just stop gnome-shell with a ctrl-c or sigint it
<jacob> metacity and gnome-panel are relaunched
<jacob> if the fails, just sign out
<mac__v> ah... ok... nice :)
<DanaG> grr, another example of the evils of software patents: http://jonahprobell.com/lexra.html
<akio> DanaG, gnubiff holds space in the tray when there is no mail
<DanaG> gnubiff can also be a separate panel applet.
<DanaG> I replaced my shortcut to thunderbird with gnubiff itself.
<DanaG> oh yeah, there's also mail-notifier, that's like a gnubiff that uses indicator-applet.
<DanaG> I didn't bother setting it up... I don't like indicator-applet.
<akio> does it pull the headers or mark items read?
<DanaG> I don't know about the indicator one, but I'm pretty sure gnubiff does not mark as read.
<DanaG> at least for IMAP.
<DanaG> *screen blanks*
<mac_v> akio: are your concerns that the indicator applet is always present?
<akio> I got what I want out of mail-notification
<DanaG> Cool.
 * DanaG quacks
<DanaG> =þ
<lamalex> mac_v: no
<mac_v> lamalex: jacob gave me the link > : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<palesz> doesn anyone know why the screen flickers in karmic?
<|ns|nR8> crt monitor or lcd ?
<palesz> a netbook with an intel card
<|ns|nR8> so LCD
<|ns|nR8> no idea here sorry
<palesz> pressing OK in Display seems to stop it but at login it still flickrs before I select the user
<mac_v> palesz: are you up-to-date? using xsplash?
<akio> DanaG,   Bug #44335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44335 in mail-notification "IMAP/POP3+SSL/TLS are disabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44335
 * akio sighs
<palesz> yes mac_v, it seems to me that GDM uses an invalid refresh rate
<palesz> I upgraded from Jaunty
<palesz> so I tought my xorg.conf must be wrong but it doesn't seems to be the case
<mac_v> palesz: xsplash , runs on X , so the INtel drivers maybe cause this
<mac_v> causing*
<mac_v> palesz: file a bug
<DanaG> For me, xsplash itself causes stupid blinking between black, white, brown, and the gdm wallpaper I have set.
<mac_v> DanaG: me too... hehe... ;p
<palesz> is filing a bug against an alpha a good thing?
<mac_v> palesz: that is what *has* to be done , in alpha you test things and report problems
<palesz> ok, I have bad experience with bug filing, but I will try
<lamalex> woww shutdown being removed from FUSA is super annoying
<DanaG> I don't even have a FUSA.
<DanaG> It's not in "add to panel".
<DanaG> Or rather, there's  the old user-switcher.
<mac_v> lamalex: there is no FUSA yet , that is user-switch-applet , tedg hasnt finished reworking
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> from the gdm switch?
<palesz> omg wtf
<palesz> xf86-video-intel  does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<palesz> now what?
<mac_v> palesz: file the bug against xsplash , then add the related drivers to the project
<lamalex> palesz: you can do $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel
<mac_v> palesz: ^ thats the right name
<Armagedd1n> wow
<Armagedd1n> alpha 4
<Armagedd1n> cool
<Armagedd1n> when is the Beta going to be released ?
<|ns|nR8> oct
<mac_v> !release | Armagedd1n
<ubottu> Armagedd1n: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mac_v> !release schedule
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|ns|nR8>  Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<LLStarks> goddamn pulseaudio
<LLStarks> keeps cutting out
<Armageddon> i was asking about the Beta release so i could upgrade to it before their release
<mac_v> Armageddon: check the link |ns|nR8 gave
<Armageddon> oh thank you |ns|nR8
<Armageddon> and thank you too mac_v
<palesz> how do I tell that it's a Karmic bug?
<palesz> this reporting form seems a little oversimplified...
<mac_v> palesz: what do you mean simplified ? did you start the bug using $ubuntu-bug ?
<palesz> I reported it against xsplash.... mac_v
<mac_v> palesz: add the  xserver-xorg-video-intel as the also affects
<mac_v> palesz: what is the bug #
<palesz> done
<palesz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/413399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413399 in xsplash "Screen flickers after jaunty update" [Undecided,New]
<palesz> how do I say that it's Karmic?
<mac_v> palesz: now run $apport-collect 413399
<palesz> on the netbook mac_v?
<mac_v> palesz: when asked about permissions , select change any info
<mac_v> palesz: yes
<palesz> ok
<mac_v> oh... wait , i think you reported against the main package and not against the ubuntu one!
<palesz> how do I correct it?
<mac_v> palesz: first try the apport-collect , if it doesnt work , we can change
<palesz> ok I think it worked mac_v
<mac_v> palesz: no , it doesn have essential info... wait , i'll change it
<palesz> mac_v: I will do it if you tell me how, at least I won't do it wrong next time
<mac_v> palesz: you should have started using the command , lamalex gave you , ! now run apport-collect again
<palesz> with or w/o parameters?
<mac_v> palesz: use this command $apport-collect -p xserver-xorg-video-intel 413399
<cdm10> is it just me, or are a lot of things lacking icons in their buttons?
<mac_v> cdm10: Bug #407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<palesz> ok mac_v, it's adding a lot of files\
<palesz> ok it's done
<cdm10> ugh, I dislike this decision. Alright then...
<mac_v> palesz: for reporting any bug , always start with $ubuntu-bug "yourappname", that will add the required info
<mac_v> palesz: also see $man ubuntu-bug
<palesz> ok actually I have another bug, that's related to xorg
<mac_v> palesz: use $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ghindo> Is anybody else having a difficult time getting their system volume low enough?
<palesz> mac_v: it's related to my touchpad but I have no idea which driver it is, how do I report that?
<ghindo> I'm only able to get it at like 14 or 15% before it cuts out entirely
<mac_v> palesz: For more about finding the right package> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage.
<palesz> ok thanks a lot for the help mac_v
<mac_v> np
 * palesz is just starting to realize how good launchpad actually is once it's clear how to use it....
<akio> I might be insane but how do I use "builddeps"
<bjsnider> akio, in what context?
<akio> i just needed to install one dependency, not sure how it works yet
<akio> it wanted to install over 100 dependencies
<richardcavell> alpha 4 is out!
<bjsnider> do you know what dependency you want to install?
<richardcavell> anyone want to give a review?
<richardcavell> By the way, I take it that to go from my present installation to alpha 4 all I do is run update manager?
<akio> update-manager -d
<akio> iirc
<bjsnider> no, he's already got karmic
<richardcavell> bjsnider: yeah I installed Karmic alpha 3 and all updates up till about  2 weeks ago
<richardcavell> so alpha 4 just represents alpha 3 with all the updates?
<bjsnider> richardcavell, then your duty in this matter...seems depressingly clear.
<richardcavell> bjsnider: huh?  (puzzled expression)
<bjsnider> hhahahaaa
<bjsnider> just being a jerk
<bjsnider> just run the normal updates, and so forth and so on
<akio> i always do a sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<richardcavell> well at least it's got a new pulse audio file.  It can hardly get any worse
<Armageddon> was there any project in Karmic to work further more on the laptops with Phoenix BIOS ?
<richardcavell> is the bootup splash screen any different with xsplash?
 * richardcavell has 10 hrs 39 min remaining in update manager
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<DanaG> Thu Aug 13 22:59:13 PDT 2009
<Armageddon> its Aug 14
<Armageddon> 9AM
<DanaG> what time zone?
<DanaG> =þ
<Armageddon> i think you should start work at your time and finish at mine
<Armageddon> you can finish instantly
<Armageddon> 11 hours later
<Armageddon> :)
<Armageddon> anyway im off to work
<bjsnider> richardcavell, some people have the different splash screen, but i don't. 10 hrs?
<bjsnider> what is this, dial-up?
<richardcavell> bjsnider: adsl but I'm sharing with 10 people
<bjsnider> how bad does that suck
 * richardcavell is taking a nap while his megabytes trickle through
<ripps> Is it possible to tweak how pulseaudio controls volume? It doesn't go low enough to use with headphones.
<ripps> I've been watching how it controls volume in alsamixer, and I think it might work better with a few tweaks.
<nhasian> here's a silly question: How do you restart the system via the desktop?  (not from terminal)
<ripps> nhasian: System->Shutdown->Restart
<nhasian> okay i'm dumb.  I was trying to do it from the top right button with my username on it.  I had to log out first in order to access the restart button
<nhasian> thats how we used to do it before right?  I'm not going crazy?
<ripps> fast-user-switch-applet is back? I thouht it didn't work with the new gdm.
<nhasian> all in all a fresh install of alpha4 went pretty smooth today.  i just gotta get skype working right
<nhasian> the audio config has changed in karmic.  i have a mic input in the front of the laptop as well as an actual mic built into the screen so how to choose?
<nhasian> nm i found it.  i must just be too tired tonight.
<richardcavell> Well I just updated to alpha 4
<richardcavell> sound is still fscked
<ripps> Man, why do file-browsers cause so much cpu+memory usage. I'm getting constant disk thrashing
<LetoThe2nd> hi! i've changed to kk to get rid of the slow intel drivers, and so far things are great. but how can i convince my x-setup to be dualscreen, even if i don't use gnome?
<LetoThe2nd> in gnome, i can set dualscreen and it works, but i'd like to use ratpoison, and kk ignores my old xorg.conf
<thekorn> LetoThe2nd, have you tried xrandr? I'm not sure if it is working correctly with your intel driver
<LetoThe2nd> thekorn: afaik, the gnome-tool does set the configuration via xrandr. so this seems to work. but how to use that in a non-gnome environment?
<LetoThe2nd> thekorn: hm. might require some .rc script in ratpoison, i guess.
<thekorn> LetoThe2nd, there is a nice section about in in the uu.de wiki, let me try to find it
<thekorn> LetoThe2nd, this should work: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR#Statische-Konfiguration-ohne-xorg-conf
<LetoThe2nd> thekorn: would be great, thanks a lot.
<LetoThe2nd> thekorn: looking it up, thanks.
<thekorn> no problem, I hope it is of some help
<CraigGB> hi, i just refreshed updates and i had 40 so i downloaded them however it crashed at that moment, on restarting it i check for updates again and i have none at all, i know it didn't install them so anyone got any ideas what this means?, thanks for any replies :)
<thekorn> CraigGB, how bad did it crash? is everything running ok after the reboot? was apport able to trigger this crash?
<thekorn> ehm, did apport ask you to file a bug after the reboot
<thekorn> that's what I meant to aks
<CraigGB> thekorn: it was only synaptic that crashed, sorry i should have said that, it wasn't a whole system crash and no it didn't ask me to file a bug, it only notified me that it had crashed
<LetoThe2nd> thekorn: works, thank you.
<thekorn> CraigGB, do you have a .crash file in /var/crash which looks relevant to this crash?
<CraigGB> thekorn: yeah i do
<thekorn> CraigGB, can you please file a bug with    apport-cli -f -c /var/crash/CRASH.crash
<nperry> Has there been a bug report about firefox and sound, Seem to be having the problem if firefox is running then i'm unable to play sound via any application but once i close it i am able to.
<thekorn> CraigGB, when you are done, please give me the bug number, but no hurry
<nperry> bug 413465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413465 in ubuntu "firefox breaks sound output and hogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413465
<rohdef> anyone know about problems with connecting when using a mobile broadband connection?
<rohdef> the modem is a Huawei E220, beavior: I connect the modem, it starts to connect, sends pin correctly, modem diode glows like connected, but the network manager doesn't do the final steps like getting ip informations and such, looks like it just stops communicating just before the connection is created
<rohdef> I have tried the different APNs my provider has and it has been a problem for weeks now. So I need to know if I should make a bug report or not (like if it's my settings it's wrong with)
<diverse_izzue> if somebody has a minute, can you try to reproduce bug 411083 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411083 in gnome-control-center "Mouse capplet forgets scroll settings" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411083
<naught101> is pulse audio still the default sound server in kubuntu?
<naught101> mine seems not to be installed...
<rohdef> naught101, has it ever been? I think last time I did a default install (9.04) of Kubuntu it wasn't present
<rohdef> naught101, the configs was though, but they went back to alsa when it discovered that pulse wasn't there
<naught101> oh, ok
<naught101> must be mistaken
<diverse_izzue> hi. ekiga cannot open recording devices for me on karmic. can anyone confirm that?
<richardcavell> Is anyone else here able to play youtube videos and get sound?
<diverse_izzue> richardcavell, my ff 3.5 plays them without problems, and with sound
<richardcavell> well they've got 2 months to fix it before relesae
<richardcavell> release
<scizzo-> mine plays videos and sound without problems
<diverse_izzue> richardcavell, does sound otherwise work fine on karmic?
<richardcavell> diverse_izzue: not really
<richardcavell> hit and miss
<diverse_izzue> have you tried other alsa applications such as VLC?
<diverse_izzue> can they output sound?
<richardcavell> no
<richardcavell> XChat doesn't give me sound effects or else gives me garbled sound
<diverse_izzue> in general, i won't deny that sound is still a mess :-)
<richardcavell> wine games work perfectly
<richardcavell> I never get the login sound
<diverse_izzue> because sound is muted when you login?
<richardcavell> I don't think sound is ever muted
<richardcavell> I just typed play Music/Alarm.wav into Terminal
<richardcavell> it purports to be playing but I don't hear anything
<diverse_izzue> check the channels using alsamixer
<richardcavell> In Sound Preferences under the Output tab it says "Null Output"
<richardcavell> is that normal?  That doesn't sound good
<diverse_izzue> doesn't sound good.
<richardcavell> in alsamixer all channels are on and turned up
<diverse_izzue> does it say "null output" right after boot as well? i had that once after pulseaudio crashed, but not usually
<richardcavell> Well, I can change my hardware selection
<richardcavell> If I change the Profile to Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958), then I get something different in output
<richardcavell> Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958)
<richardcavell> but it's still silent
<diverse_izzue> richardcavell, can't help you sorry, try #pulseaudio maybe, or just report a bug against karmic
<scizzo-> hold on
<scizzo-> diverse_izzue: are you using pulseaudio?
<diverse_izzue> scizzo-, yes, it's a fresh default install of karmic
<scizzo-> diverse_izzue: ok because I had the same problem with sound and not being able to connect...
<scizzo-> diverse_izzue: if you go into the pulsemanager what happens when you try to connect?
<diverse_izzue> scizzo-, i'm not the one having problems here :-) ask richardcavell
<scizzo-> diverse_izzue: I got a "Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<scizzo-> aa
<scizzo-> oops
<scizzo-> richardcavell: what I told diverse_izzue
<richardcavell> um, how do I go into the pulse manager
<scizzo-> richardcavell: you have the applet in the taskbar?
<richardcavell> I have a speaker icon
<scizzo-> richardcavell: hmmm so you can play music in rhythmbox and so on?
<richardcavell> I don't use rhythmbox.
<richardcavell> But I typed play Music/Alarm.wav just now
<richardcavell> it's running and I'm hearing nothign
<richardcavell> Alarm.wav is the MIB theme
<richardcavell> In Sound Preferences, under Applications a slider comes up
<richardcavell> so it seems to acknowledge that it's trying to play
<richardcavell> but I'm hearing nothing
<scizzo-> you should try other applications also to see if they show the video and so on but no sound also check with music playing application if they play the song but no sound
<richardcavell> well like I said
<scizzo-> also check the pulseaudio manager that is usually there or the mixer to see if it is indicating the soundcard and so on
<richardcavell> Counter-Strike under wine gives me sound.  XChat does not.  Login sound does not.
<richardcavell> how do I get to pulseaudio manager?
<scizzo-> richardcavell: right so it is pulseaudio
<scizzo-> richardcavell: Applications->Sound and Video->Pulseaudio Device chooser
<richardcavell> ?
<richardcavell> I don't have it
<richardcavell> I just looked it up in Synaptic
<richardcavell> Should I install this?
<scizzo-> look the reason I wanted you to check is to see if pulseaudio can access the card
<scizzo-> or that pulseaudio is running
<richardcavell> Okay I'm installing it now
<scizzo-> pulseaudio is replacing esd I think it was as sound server on ubuntu if I am not mistaken
<diverse_izzue> it used to, but not for a few releases now
<richardcavell> Okay I'm playing my .wav
<richardcavell> and in pulse audio manager I can see the bar going to the right, indicating that it's playing
<richardcavell> but I don't hear anything
<scizzo-> richardcavell: what does server information give you?
<richardcavell> scizzo-: lots of stuff
<scizzo-> richardcavell: in pulseaudio manager does it give you server name and so on?
<richardcavell> http://imagebin.ca/view/9bPQgzLP.html
<scizzo-> hmmm then I don't know
<richardcavell> I guess I'll just log my fiftieth bug
<scizzo-> I had the problem with no sound since that manager showed me everything in N/A and so no contact with pulseaudio
<scizzo-> that was what I thought you had
<virtuald> pulseaudio[5489]: source-output.c: Assertion 'PA_SOURCE_OUTPUT_IS_LINKED(o->thread_info.state)' failed at pulsecore/source-output.c:504, function pa_source_output_process_rewind(). Aborting
<virtuald> i love how pulseaudio just fails
<oldude67> i vetoed it on my computer...:D
<richardcavell> oldude67: well the damn thing used to work
<oldude67> it never did with my intel ich5 sound card...
<oldude67> nothing but static even when i wasnt listening to anything.
<richardcavell> well here comes yet another Launchpad bug
<Twigaathy> richardcavell: pulse is probably outputting to the wrong place :/
<Twigaathy> e.g. digital out rather than your headphones port / line out
<richardcavell> actually that's a good idea
<richardcavell> I'll plug in earphones
<richardcavell> nup, nothing
<Twigaathy> and I agree 100% that pulse is buggy and reeeeeally should have been in development for another few years before being forced upon us poor users :)
<virtuald> if at all
<Twigaathy> uhhuh
<virtuald> how make gnome apps use specific alsa devices?
<RAOF> Generally one doesn't.
<virtuald> i know that, do i have to use jedi mind tricks?
<richardcavell> bug 413533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413533 in pulseaudio "Sound is unreliable on MacBook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413533
<RAOF> virtuald: Most gnome apps will be using gstreamer; most of those will use the user's "default sink" settings; for that, gstreamer-properties can set the default sink
<virtuald> thank you
<Twigaathy> richardcavell: re: that bug.... what audio driver is wine using? Have you tried doing 'alsamixer -c 0' and seeing if there are any weird switches you can toggle to make things work?
<virtuald> i didn't know about that
<richardcavell> Twigaathy: I've looked all the way through alsamixer
<Twigaathy> doh :(
<richardcavell> wine is using ALSA driver
<Twigaathy> if you do 'mplayer -ao pulse someWAV.wav' do you get sound? ditto -ao alsa?
<richardcavell> mplayer's not installed.  Can I just use 'play'?
<Twigaathy> richardcavell: I've no idea! Depends if you can set the sound output :)
<richardcavell> Twigaathy: well, wine's using ALSA and presumably everything else is using pulse
<Twigaathy> indeed
<Twigaathy> pulsefail
<richardcavell> Twigaathy: I installed mplayer and ran -ao pulse and -ao alsa.  In both cases the file appears to play and my volume meters flicker up and down. But I don't hear anything
<Twigaathy> ick :/
<richardcavell> Twigaathy: I fixed my sound with help from #pulseaudio
<Twigaathy> ooo, what was wrong?
<richardcavell> turns out Steam.exe was hogging my sound hardware in spite of being minimised to the tray
<Twigaathy> doh >_<
<Twigaathy> iirc you an make alsa go via pulse, but it's not pretty and doesn't really work too well with wine at all...
<richardcavell> I have ALSA driver checked on winecfg
<richardcavell> I don't know what else I'm supposed to do
 * Twigaathy doesn't think there's an easy solution
<Twigaathy> Mostly because there's no pulse driver for wine yet
<richardcavell> ok I'm off to #winehq
<nevcairiel> I have pulse as the default plugin in alsa, so alsa sends audio through pulse, and pulse back to the sound card, that seemed to work fine for me
<Twigaathy> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/05/27/make-wine-and-pulseaudio-get-along/ <--- richardcavell you could try this!
<richardcavell> Twigaathy: God that sounds awful
<xcdfgkjhgcv> richardcavell: Please don't use the lord's name in vein. It's blasphemous and insulting towards my religion.
<richardcavell> ok
<richardcavell> Twigaathy: I'm giving up on this tonight.
<richardcavell> Before I go insane.
<Twigaathy> richardcavell: yup, that's what I did last time I tried to get wine+audio to work :.
<richardcavell> Using the +1 release makes you realize how good you had it when it just worked
<Twigaathy> ;/
<Twigaathy> well, it is an alpha!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<xcdfgkjhgcv> BluesKaj: Greetings.
<binarymutant> I can't get libnotify to work in karmic :/
<BluesKaj> just found a grub2 bug after an update ...the timeout is set to "0" . which is ok for those without other OS partitions
<BluesKaj> by default
<BluesKaj> whoever decided the default should be "0" secs , should reconsider
<binarymutant> libnotify-Message: Error getting spec version, does anyone know what this means?
<cdE|Woozy> BluesKaj: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-August/000599.html
<cdE|Woozy> the new boot experience plan is to let you choose the os you want to boot while ubuntu is starting up, I believe
<Ian_> question: does fglrx work yet?
<Ian_> it's such a hassle to try it
<binarymutant> Ian_, nope
<cdE|Woozy> BluesKaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/KarmicBootExperienceDesignSpec
<BluesKaj> cdE|Woozy,   i'm reporting about grub2  bug , to make ppl aware that the grub menu will be passed over if the timeout is set to "0" .. a tutorial on grub2 isn't necessary right now
<loonyphoenix> Hey, does anybody else find Totem's feature "Seeking with the keyboard keys (Left and Right arrow) in Totem does not seek the same amount of time" annoying? Please help me convince Gnome developers that it's not a universally accepted feature: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591797
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591797 in Movie player "The option to disable the feature "Seeking with the keyboard keys (Left and Right arrow) in Totem not seek the same amount of time"" [Enhancement,Resolved: notabug]
<BluesKaj> cdE|Woozy, if you're interested the timeout can be reset in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg , even tho there is a warning that it's a self generated cfg file , one can still do careful effective edits to fix little bugs like the default timeout.
<Boohbah> BluesKaj: that's not a bug, that's a feature
<cdE|Woozy> BluesKaj, the proper way would be to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub afterwards :) otherwise you lose that setting at the next kernel update
<BluesKaj> Boohbah, feature , what purpose ?
<BluesKaj> cdE|Woozy, updateing grub resets the timeout to zero , so it has to be reset again to whatever number of seconds one wishes it to delay the default OS boot
<cdE|Woozy> BluesKaj, that is why you should set the timeout value in /etc/default/grub rather than boot.cfg
<cdE|Woozy> BluesKaj, update-grub generates the grub.cfg according to the values set in /etc/default/grub (amongst other files)
<Boohbah> BluesKaj: to skip the grub menu if you choose to do so
<BluesKaj> well, my /etc/default/grub shouldn't have changed but it obviously did , thx for the reminder
<BluesKaj> anyway i also had to reload my grub bootimage path as well
<BluesKaj> ok time to test
<s0u][ight> http://pastebin.com/m7ab3cd19 gnome-keybinding-properties crashes
<s0u][ight> can someone confirm that?
<cdE|Woozy> s0u][ight, crashes here as well
<cdE|Woozy> the same way yours does
<s0u][ight> wonder if someone already has reported this on launchpad
<cdE|Woozy> that should be bug #412732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412732 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keybinding-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412732
<BluesKaj> yup, worked fine
<s0u][ight> is fixed already, fine
<om26er> any1 knows where is /etc/initramfs-tools/modules in karmic
<BluesKaj> om26er, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules and /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules.d
<om26er> how to add some moudules to the initramfs moduless without login
<om26er> from live cd
<s0u][ight> om26er enabled persistent changes?
<om26er> my /boot partition is on harddrive and /root on a mmc that is not bootable but after adding some modules to intrams am able to boot
<om26er> can any1 do me a favour by addind these modules to their initramfs and then upload initrmfs to rapidshare
<om26er> mmc_core
<om26er>   mmc_block
<om26er>   sdhci
<om26er>   sdhci-pci
<Twigaathy> damn, this bug still kicking about? :(
<Twigaathy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/56125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56125 in apt "apt-get moo doesn't look like a cow" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Twigaathy, well sorta looks like a cow :)
<Twigaathy> *grin*
<BluesKaj> are there any others?
<Twigaathy> what, silly bugs?
<Twigaathy> I'm sure there's lots....somewhere...
<BluesKaj> farm animals or easter eggs
 * genii contemplates farm eggs and easter animals
<BluesKaj> hey genii , wifey and I attended the Moodies concert at the Molson Amphitheatre on wed , was great ! :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Cool :) Shoulda called me and came for a tour
<BluesKaj> I thought of it , but we were kinda rushed and had some obligations to take care of then home for a hospital visit yestarday
<genii> Aaah
<BluesKaj> sick relative
<BluesKaj> this is 2 summers in a row we're losing a loved one
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 4 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 | 100 Papercuts: http://u.nu/9gvu
<loonyphoenix> when does a new kernel usually hit the repos?
<loonyphoenix> or, more specifically - how long till rc6 is on my computer?
<giovani> heh, soon?
<giovani> it's only been a day or so
<loonyphoenix> yeah, well... i'm impatient)
<loonyphoenix> giovani: do you know how quick the last upgrade was
<loonyphoenix> ?
<loonyphoenix> There's a lot of improvement to intel graphics support in there, and i'm having some issues with graphics I want to get rid of :)
<loonyphoenix> specifically the cursor flicker
<loonyphoenix> is the fix in there?
<hggdh> anyone having problems with nautilus continuously restarting>
<hggdh> ?
<loonyphoenix> not me
<loonyphoenix> although it does crash on large video file thumbnailing
<loonyphoenix> maybe you've got one on the desktop, hggdh?
<albert23> hggdh: yes, I do
<hggdh> I am not sure. After today's updates (about 3 hours ago) I powered off, and went to work. When I powered on again, my gnome was *very* unresponsive. Going to a TTY, I could see nautilus being continuously restarted
<hggdh> so I gave up (impossible to do anything), and logged on KDE
<hggdh> CPU usage was set at about 70% on both CPUs
<ripps> hggdh: my nautilus has been slow and unresponsive since I upgraded to Karmic. So I switched my default filebrowser in Gnome to Thunar. It still sucks up a good deal of cpu, but at least it doesn't constantly freeze and thrash my disk.
<albert23> I saw nautilus popping up in the bottom panel many times
<albert23> and there is a segfault
<hggdh> albert23, was gnome windows operations also slow?
<albert23> hggdh: everything was slow
<albert23> until I did a few times killall nautilus
<hggdh> I could not even do it. I would kill one, and another was already popping up
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> time to look at LP
<albert23> hggdh: I reported a bug with a full stacjtrace
<hggdh> what bug #?
<albert23> hggdh: bug 413660, but it is still private
<ubottu> Bug 413660 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/413660 is private
<mac_v> albert23: you can change the bug to public
<albert23> mac_v: I prefer to wait for the retracer so the coredump is removed...
<mac_v> albert23:  ah... ;)
<hggdh> albert23, I agree
<hggdh> albert23, I have access to it -- I am a member of bug-control
<hggdh> (as long as apport is done, which is now).
<hggdh> albert23, I do not see anything private in the stacktraces
<albert23> hggdh: me neither, it's normally only the coredump I don't trust
<hggdh> you should also distrust the stacktraces. Depending on the programme, and where it was at the point of failure, private data may be exposed
<hggdh> can I set it public?
<ripps> Can someone knowledgble in Pulseaudio help me get this where it needs to go to get fixed?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/410948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410948 in pulseaudio "Volume too loud" [Undecided,New]
<albert23> public now
<hggdh> k. I will compare it with my crash. Were you using brasero?
<albert23> no, I couldn't start doing anything before it happened
<hggdh> interesting -- the stacktop is pretty much brasero's
<albert23> hmm, already getting a dupe
<hggdh> and my stacktrace matches yours. Now removing brasero, and let's see what happens.
<albert23> any idea where g_volume_get_identifier comes from?
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> issue seems to be in librasero
<hggdh> removing it gets me a working nautilus (but also lost rythmbox)
<hggdh> not that I need it, don't think I ever even opened rythmbox
<hggdh> albert23, I confirmed it
<albert23> do you know how I can get BRASERO_MEDIA_LOG to print something?
<albert23> weird, locally I cannot start brasero, but via ssh it works
<arand> So... is pre-fail statuses in palimpsest any cause for panic and depression?
<hggdh> albert23, I do not use brasero at all
<mac_v> arand: Bug #412152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<DanaG> every time I boot, I get this message: [    0.332873] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0xfffe0000-0xffffffff]
<arand> mac_v: hmm, yea, I gone running the manufac.s testing tools now and I'll see what it says. Hope it's just palimpsests that's a bit over-reactive.
<mac_v> arand: i'm havin same prob , i'm not aware how to run the manufac.s testing tools , any links about that?
<arand> mac_v: oh, "manufacturer's", I got a hitachi drive and hitachi supplies a livecd for testing.
<mac_v> oh.. ok
<arand> manu...mani... /me need dictionary
<JohnFlux> do kubuntu developers come in here as well?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<JohnFlux> or is this an ubuntu only thing?
<Pici> JohnFlux: This channel is for Karmic Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> hey pici
 * Pici waves
<eagles0513875> Pici: what version of vbox will be included with karmic
<Pici> eagles0513875: I remember seeing something about the latest version getting included, but I don't have anything to back that up with
<eagles0513875> gotcha im j/w
<eagles0513875> i have the latest version on mac and its come a ways
<eagles0513875> i ahve the guest additions installed and running it in seemless mode which is really nice here on mac
<nasser> hello humans :)
<mylogic> howdy
<eagles0513875> hey hey
<DanaG> weird, that disconnect, was my system randomly going to sleep.
<DanaG> As if I'd pressed the sleep button, or been idle on battery for 15 minutes.
<nasser> I installed 9.10 alpha 3 on my machine and it didn't mount the USB drives, I wonder if there are any improvements about that in alpha 4 ?
<lattura> hi, can anybody help me: my laptop does not connect to a wireless network
<lattura> even though I've configured the WEP key
<eagles0513875> hey Pici seems like 3.0.2 is still in karmic repo
<benoitc> hi
<benoitc> is fglrx supposed to work on amd64 with latest karmic up  ?
<benoitc> actually I get a black screen
<DanaG> hmm, there's a PPA with newer fglrx.
<DanaG> "dinxter"
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/394985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394985 in fglrx-installer "fglrx: Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid" [High,Confirmed]
<benoitc> oh ok
<benoitc> thanks
<m_tadeu> hi
<m_tadeu> I'm a little stuck here with a package called doc-base...I can't remove it, can't finish installing it....can't do anything with it
<m_tadeu> problem is I can't do anything else with apt
<m_tadeu> because I get the doc-base problem right at the begining
<m_tadeu> what should I do about it?
<Kamilion> Howdy, having problems with 9.10-server Alpha 4  installation -- I can't find the driver to install on a Supermicro X8DTH-6F motherboard with LSI MPT2 SAS controller. Anyone have any guidance for me?
<bjsnider> m_tadeu, try apt-get -f install
<m_tadeu> bjsnider: failed too
<bjsnider> what specifically is it saying?
<m_tadeu> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<m_tadeu> dpkg: error processing doc-base (--configure):
<m_tadeu>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bjsnider> exec format error
<bjsnider> m_tadeu, run dpkg --configure -a
<m_tadeu> it worked....it worked :) I must have tried all the commands that I know...
<m_tadeu> thanks a lot
<bjsnider> cool
<J-_> "Aug 14 16:12 : output: Failed to open "My MPD PulseAudio Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused
<J-_> "
<J-_> What do I need to do to make pulseaudio work in Karmic?
<dotblank> installing alpha 4 now XD
<J-_> Alpha 4 wasn't too much of an update in Karmic. :) Only like 42mb or so package upgrades
<dotblank> lol.. it had to upgrade 2,00 packages for me
<dotblank> 2,000
<dotblank> -.- My system will be so horribly broken at the end of this
<J-_> :|
<dotblank> it took 20 mins to download everything at 2mb/sec
<J-_> Have you install the interwebs? :|
<J-_> Anyway, yeah. That does seem like a lot. hehe
<dotblank> whats the program that counts how many newline chars are present?
<J-_> I would have probably had a massive package upgrade if I still had gnome.
<J-_> Don't know.
<danbhfive> dotblank: wc?
<dotblank> danbhfive, thx
<J-_> Anyone know how to get MPD working with pulse? I'm getting "connection refused" in logs.
<TheFuzzball> I'm having problems with kio_smb in Kubuntu 9.10
<dotblank> J-_, no dont belive I ahve tried.. is there a mpd module for pulse?
<TheFuzzball> When I try to access a samba share in Dolphin or Konqueror I get an internal error message
<dotblank> blargh.. firefox just updated and is spewing nonsense
<J-_> uhm. I think I just need to add a user to pulseaudio or something. Don't think there's a module, no. It was working before, but it stopped working for some reason. Going back to look at a tutorial I always used to use.
<bjsnider> dotblank, you mean you're on foxnews's website?
<dotblank> J-_, someone should make a mpd clinet sink or something.. that would be really cool
<dotblank> bjsnider, nah... I dont read fox news..
<J-_> Actually, when I removed gnome, it looks like pulseaudio was removed.
<dotblank> in fact I dont think Ive been to aol.com or yahoo in months
<dotblank> w00t my firefox fixed itself
<J-_> Alright, installed pulseaudio. MPD is working.
<dotblank> If only this 9.10 will recognize my digital out on pulseaudio
<J-_> Wooo!
 * J-_ dances
<dotblank> ah crap
<dotblank> I dont think I have a customized cups config
<dotblank> replace or keep?
<bjsnider> replace
<dotblank> ok I sacrificed 512mb sdram to the computer gods.. im just about to boot into 9.10
<dschulz> hi all
<dotblank> hi
<dschulz> how long does it take for a package to hit the repo since it is accepted..?
<dotblank> I think it would depend on the maintainer
<dschulz> i'm anxiously waiting for the 2.6.31-6 kernel
<dotblank> What! 135 packages are obsolete now..
<dschulz> :S
<loonyphoenix> on your computer or generally in ubuntu repositories?
<dotblank> computer
<loonyphoenix> lucky guy
<dotblank> how..
<loonyphoenix> 0 packages
<loonyphoenix> and i want some
<loonyphoenix> )
<dotblank> It could break thinsg
<loonyphoenix> it could fix things
<loonyphoenix> change is good)
<dotblank> look what pulse audio did
 * dotblank likes pulse alot but transition sucks
<dschulz> i'm downloading kde-workspace-wallpapers (47mb) for the 2nd time today
<loonyphoenix> yeah, well, for pulseaudio there's only improvement now
 * loonyphoenix is waiting quite impatiently for rc6
<dotblank> right now im trying to get my virtual liba52 5.1 device to work in pulse and has been nothing but slowness and crashes
 * loonyphoenix swears he did sudo apt-get update 10 times in the last hour
<dschulz> is it really necesary to repackage *wallpapers* two times in a row ?
<dotblank> ok
<dotblank> im rebooting in 5 secs
<dotblank> wish me luck
<loonyphoenix> good luck)
<dschulz> good luck :)
<Kamilion> Any ideas how I can get the "mpt2sas" kernel module on Alpha 4?
<dschulz> loonyphoenyx: what problems you have with rc5 ?
 * loonyphoenix is using wine as music player
<loonyphoenix> dschulz: cursor flickers
<loonyphoenix> intel video
<loonyphoenix> heard it was supposed to be fixed upstream in kernel
<dschulz> curious.. intel video works well here
<loonyphoenix> it works fine for me too except for a few glitches
<DanaG> hmm, liba52 plugin... nifty.
<dschulz> did you noticed problems with inotify system call ?
<dotblank> well
<dotblank> its ok
<dotblank> better then I thought
<DanaG> hmm, liba52 plugin... nifty.
<DanaG> oh yeah, you have pavucontrol, and all that?
<DanaG> I don't have any digital audio devices, myself.
<DanaG> Oh, and it sucks that the libasound2-plugins package lacks liba52!
<dotblank> DanaG, yea
<Kamilion> Okay, I have a big dual xeon server here that wants kernel module 'mpt2sas' -- How can I build this module for the Alpha 4 Server install disk?
<dotblank> ok volume-control-applet died 2
<dotblank> nvidia drivers failed
<DanaG> oh, and liba52 doesn't acknowledge hdmi as digital / iec958.  :(
<dotblank> 185.19pkg2 from nvidia cant rebuild the module
<DanaG> or rather, ALSA doesn't let iec958 alias apply to hdmi.
<dotblank> DanaG, um thats an easy fix
<sageNsand> I been using Alpha 3 for a couple of weeks now. If I continue to do the updates will I be upgraded to Alpha 4 or do I need to dnload it
<dotblank> DanaG, pcm.!iec958 pcm.hdmi
<Kamilion> Rephrasing the question: What is nessicary to build 'usb/floppy loadable' modules for the Alpha 4 server disk's installer to load?
<loonyphoenix> sageNsand: no need to download unless you want the default configuration again
<DanaG> I mean to do dolby digital encoding.
<DanaG> My hdmi is hw:1,3
<DanaG> so a52:1 fails.
<sageNsand> thanks loony
<DanaG> and there's no a52:1,3 -- it doesn't support a second parameter.
<loonyphoenix> sageNsand: you're welcome
<sageNsand> Im over by ASU West
<dotblank> DanaG, why not card 1, device 3
<DanaG> Pulseaudio won't use that automatically.
<dotblank> its not hard to add a load-module -alsa-module-sink
<DanaG> pcm.a52 {
<DanaG>     @args [ CARD ]   ...
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I don't have an hdmi device to plug into that port, anyway.  =þ
<dotblank> that might have something to do with it
<dotblank> ok so pulse hates me right now
<loonyphoenix> My pulse hasn't crashed for several hours already
<loonyphoenix> That's a record
<dotblank> well thats great pulse runs but whenever anything actually tries to control it goes nuts
<dotblank> thats so wierd it even plays but all volume controls just died
<dotblank> hmm it seg faults
<dotblank> it seems to crash after this
<dotblank> lstat("/usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/devices/audio-card.png", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1250, ...}) = 0
<DanaG> hmm, did you update pavucontrol and all that?
<DanaG> oh, and there's an ubuntu-audio-dev ppa.
<dotblank> DanaG, yea just uninstalled it and everything
<dotblank> alsa the audio control applet crashes
<DanaG> odd.. my pavucontrol works fine.
<bjsnider> those are two different things
<bjsnider> pavucontrol in not an applet
<dotblank> both crash
<dotblank> trying the suggest ppa and it found updates (from the ppa)
<dotblank> ok im going to try to compile it from source
<dotblank> w00t I fixed
<dotblank> compiling from source did the trick
<dotblank> omg this new version is win
<DanaG> new version of whichwhat?
<dotblank> pavucontrol
<bjsnider> pqavucontrol is destined for the scrapheap
<suit> Is there some command line-fu to be done to get all the updates that make alpha 4 alpha 4? I installed when it was still Alpha 3. Or is aptitude update&&dist-upgrade enough?
<dotblank> scrapheap
<dotblank> ?
<bjsnider> i guess it will survive karmic, but that's it
<dotblank> why does it say vulme control deprecated
<dotblank> its way awesome.. it allows me to easily move sound sources and control every stream
<DanaG> hmm, then how the heck will I move different apps to different devices?
<bjsnider> they want an applet controlling volume, not an app
<dotblank> ah
<dotblank> can we have both?
<DanaG> I need to be able to move the app 'extace' to monitor offboard sound card, for example... despite onboard being default output.
<bjsnider> gnome-volume-control isn't ready for prime time yet
<DanaG> Damn straight.
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> the applet needs to do everything, and currently it is still being worked on
<dotblank> lets see if i can crash pulse :)
<bjsnider> but pavucontrol is not a longterm substitute
<dotblank> ok it passed test 1 playing over spdif
<dotblank> now the hard part surround with a 6channel flac to be realtime encoded sent over spdif in ac3
<DanaG> hmm, oh yeah, how do I get a surround-encoded WAV to not have wrong channel order?  If it's right for Linux, it's wrong for Windows.
<bjsnider> dotblank, why, oh why would you want to do that?
<bjsnider> oh, you said a 6-channel flac
<dotblank> my reciever only supports ac3 and dts no analog 6 channel in
<bjsnider> there is no such thing, is there?
<bjsnider> flac is 2-channel
<dotblank> nope
<dotblank> I can send you one
<bjsnider> flac isn't 2-channel?
<bjsnider> i must have misread the spec
<dotblank> I ahve the beatles in 96khz 6 channel flac
<dotblank> 24bit
<dotblank> :(
<dotblank> I hope iot works
<bjsnider> i think you have a dts audio file, not a flac
<dotblank> nope
<dotblank> I can send you it
<dotblank> and marvel at its awesome
<bjsnider> sure you can
<bjsnider> upload it somewhere
<deviant> anyone here have good video editing skills
<dotblank> You tried to send 48.3 MB, but the owner of this site has set the limit to 30 MB.
<dotblank> grr
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make a damned expresscard non-creative sound card.
<dotblank> thats the smallest file I could find
<deviant> i guest not
<dotblank> ok im uploading Gnik Nus
<skazi21101> can somebody help me with sound. when i plug headpgones i don`t hear anything. and there is no switch to headphones in mixer
<skazi21101> how can it be fixed&
<myk_robinson> hello. Can any of you advise as to whether USB transfer speed has been fixed/stabilized in Karmic?
<J-_> Be careful with sound in gnome in Karmic. You'll either ruin your ears, headphones, or speakers. At least I could have wit hthe chipset I have
<skazi21101> J-_: what can i do? there was three switches in 9.04? in 9.10 its nothing
<skazi21101> J-_: may be there is the way to make it work?
<dotblank> for you all doubting flac
<dotblank> http://imgur.com/OUbgn.png
<skazi21101> dotblank: can you show configuration page&
<J-_> skazi21101: Well, it looks like either they're trying to get rid of PCM since the rework of the audio mixer. I'd turn up the volume on master, and the volume would go outragiously high. The program volume went high that. There's no PCM volume slider. So what I did was ... got rid of gnome, installed kubuntu-desktop, and PCM seems to be working great. No real problems.
<J-_> skazi21101: Other than that, I don't know how to fix it and it still looks like their still working on it.
<J-_> they're*
<dotblank> skazi21101, its nothing special
<dotblank> skazi21101, just says it will output on digital but it doesnt it lies to me
 * J-_ was a Gnome user for 4 years, but since that problem I've switched since I can't live with audio like that as I need tunes to function proper. That and caffeine that is.
<skazi21101> dotblank: i just want to know where the switches between speakers and headphones is
<dotblank> skazi21101, are they usb headphones?
<J-_> skazi21101: Check out different configurations, from what I remember there were a few different devices in the applet
<skazi21101> no
<J-_> Depends on the chip too I guess.
<dotblank> well i killed pulse
<skazi21101> when i plug it. hear no sound. speakers work properly
<J-_> !headphones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones
<J-_> hrm.
<J-_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<skazi21101> thanks
<J-_> those factoids might not work though.
<J-_> Be sure to proceed with caution. :)
<dotblank> http://imgur.com/xSwqa.png
<J-_> It's an alpha release, something is bound to mess up.
<dotblank> like its wierd it looks like it would work
<maxernoult> Hi everybody !
<maxernoult>  Do you know how to connect to a remote session (XDMCP) from the login screen in karmic ? It was available with a scroll menu on Jaunty :(
<DanaG> !info gamix
<ubottu> gamix (source: gamix): Graphical sound mixer for ALSA. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<skazi21101> gamix? i`ll try
<loonyphoenix> got an odd nautilus behaviour
<loonyphoenix> spawned a lot of taskbar elements
<loonyphoenix> i had to sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus-backup
<loonyphoenix> because it wouldn't be killed
<loonyphoenix> any ideas?
<skazi21101> nothing in my head because its 2 am in moscow
<loonyphoenix> haha it's 1 o'clock in Odessa. privet!
<loonyphoenix> bug 413660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413660 in brasero "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413660
<skazi21101> i have the same problem? but with gedit in sudo mode
<loonyphoenix> not sure it's the same problem then...
<loonyphoenix> the above bug I found in a mention of nautilus in this chat's log
<loonyphoenix> has something to do with brasero
<gjl> i'm trying to boot the ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4 live cd but I keep ending up at a terminal login prompt
<gjl> is that supposed to happen?
<loonyphoenix> doubt it
<skazi21101> gjl: what you mean&
<gjl> basically X doesn't load
<gjl> the loading bar reaches the end
<gjl> and all that appears is a full screen terminal
<loonyphoenix> try safe mode
<loonyphoenix> or whatever it's called
<lamalex> why isn't empathy using the messaging applet? I thought a bunch of work was done on that
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<bjsnider> gjl, what kind o' graphics card do you have?
<bjsnider> i'll bet it's an ATI card
<arand> BUGabundo: hullo
<BUGabundo> hey bjsnider arand
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what's goin' down?
<skazi21101> DanaG: thanks.
<skazi21101> DanaG: phones work properly:-D
<DanaG> Cool.  Yeah, the removal of the ALSA control sucks.
<DanaG> It hasn't been replaced with a real equivalent.
<DanaG> Or rather, the replacement is not functionally equivalent.
<oddy> Whats the official situation with the new theme for ubuntu+1?
<tretle> Whats the status of the gdm theme which has been proposed for karmic here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<BUGabundo> nothing new so far oddy
<tretle> ?
<tretle> Is there any actual work done beyond mockups
<oddy> BUGabundo: :( Ah well. No worries.
<DanaG> Black? bleh, that's gloomy.
<DanaG> It could use at least a slight brown or orange tint -- but only a minor tint.
<lamalex> it is brown
<DanaG> Like, somewhere between the two versions, in terms of color.
<gjl> well, i burned the disk again
<gjl> no luck
<gjl> i've verified the md5 checksum of the iso
<oddy> I dunno, DanaG, I'm tired of the brown/orange thing. I've made my Jaunty laptop all blue and I like it more. Thats why I was excited when Shuttleworth said maybe a new colour for Karmic.
<gjl> does anyone know what the user account for the live cd is?
<gjl> bjsnider, i've got an nvidia 9300 built into the motherboard
<oddy> ubuntu and ubuntu isn't it?
<DanaG> here's what I have as my wallpaper: http://kuro.hanyuu.net/image/84241cdec7b7113991184aad9636ffdc/Konachan.com%20-%203983%20clamp%20sakura%20syaoran%20tsubasa_reservoir_chronicle%20vector.jpg
<bjsnider> gjl, x is probably picking the wrong driver, either nv or nouveau. it will definitelyw ork with the nvidia driver though
<tretle> Hmmmm... is there any launchpad entry attached to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<gjl> so i need to edit xorg.conf before i can boot the livecd?
<DanaG> ugh, wtf... something keeps changing the volume in quodlibet, AND on my BT headset, to 6%!
<ikonia> DanaG: please try to control your language, we know what "wtf" means and don't need to see it
 * DanaG takes "it" to mean "what it means" -- "don't need to see what it means".
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> I say, that's a bit overreactive.
<ikonia> it's a polite request
<DanaG> What should I say instead?  what the heck?  what the <what word goes here>?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> And bonus points if you can abbreviate it.
<ikonia> using something that doesn't involve swear words
<BUGabundo> hey ikonia
<BUGabundo> welcome back
<ikonia> hello there
<DanaG> hmm, how about "wth"?  nobody will know what it means.
<DanaG> =þ
<ikonia> DanaG: please stop trying to "test" the language filter, just be polite
<DanaG> Nothing else gets the point across so clearly and concisely.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: sure it does! just say
<BUGabundo> oh my blue bals
<DanaG> Too many letters.  =þ
<BUGabundo> MBB
<ikonia> gents - please
<ikonia> I'm not messing around, I've asked for this politley, please just try to follow #ubuntus language policy
<bjsnider> there was a guy in here yesterday cursing up a storm
<BUGabundo> ikonia: I was just kidding with DanaG.I'll get back to my hole now :)
<bjsnider> nobody did anything about it
<ikonia> no no, it's fine
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: next time call the OPs
<bjsnider> somebody did
<DanaG> well, I guess my sentence would've worked without the acronym at all.  =þ
<bjsnider> none of them showed
<DanaG> Just
<ikonia> bjsnider: it is sometimes missed, please use the !ops call if it's bad
<ikonia> bjsnider: people sometimes are away, but we try to be around
<DanaG> ugh, <word redacted>... something keeps changing the volume in quodlibet, AND on my BT headset, to 6%!
<tretle> how about "what the fudge"?
<tretle> :)
<BUGabundo> guys stop it
<BUGabundo> its not even funny _anymore_
<DanaG> STill takes too long to type... might as well just leave it out.
<BUGabundo> lets make DanaG have his own #irc channel or blog where he can vent
<ikonia> guys, I'm trying to be ploite about this - PLEASE just respect the language policy
<ikonia> polite even
<DanaG> just "ugh" is good enough -- okay for me.
<ikonia> thank you
<BUGabundo> DanaG: come on. stop it
<DanaG> Random question: where can I get one of those ARM netbooks that were planned-for last year, but seem not to have appeared at all?
<ikonia> DanaG: please check the /topic of this channel
<ikonia> +1 is in a poor state tonight
<bjsnider> DanaG, your bluetooth headset works in linux?
<DanaG> Yeah, thanks to PulseAudio.
<DanaG> At least the new gnome-bluetooth thingy helps a lot.
<DanaG> speaking of PA... the daemon just died.
<DanaG> Thanks, pavucontrol!
<BUGabundo> I rather we got blueman
<DanaG> yeah, blueman is far better.
<BUGabundo> but its broken now
<DanaG> ERROR:bluetooth-client.c:1614:service_to_index: code should not be reached
<DanaG> Aborted (core dumped)
<DanaG> Yay.
<DanaG> Actually, there's a PPA for blueman, that I think still works.
<bjsnider> "code should not be reached". that's helpful
<DanaG> Happened when I hit "disconnect" in the menu for my headset.
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: like those easter egg: "if you are seing this, the world is over"
<BUGabundo> or "the user should NEVER see this error"
<tretle> I love pulse audio, was kinda sad to see the pa applet go in 9.04 and happy to see it back in 9.10 as is makes using mic's on through usb(webcam's) much easier
<tretle> couldnt figure out how to get it working with the previous applet
<DanaG> Most literal easter egg I've ever seen in a game:
<dotblank> hmm brasero doesnt seem to support video projects in karmic
 * DanaG is digging around for a link.
<DanaG> dang, can't find it.  nevermind.
<DanaG> argh, PA crashed... and it won't let me report the bug, because it's a PPA version.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-15
<jonah1980> hey guys, how good is the alpha3, is it stable enough to use. kubuntu/ubuntu 9.04 on my eee pc 1101ha doesn't give me any wifi or ethernet and can't get ndiswrapper working etc, so thought'd i'd try +1 ??
<ericG> kubuntu karmic is working great on my eee 1000ha using wicd for the wireless
<ericG> its alot snappier in karmic because of the intel and kernel updates
<ericG> it is an alpha though so it might not stay that way.
<danbhfive> jonah1980: have you tried LBM?
<jonah1980> ericG: ok so you think it might be ok to give a go? it won't wreck my machine or anything? also will wifi work or ethernet out of box?
<jonah1980> lbm?
<danbhfive> jonah1980: linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic   install that
<jonah1980> danbhfive: problem i had was i had no internet to try to install stuff from though
<danbhfive> jonah1980: yeah, erm, I can't help you with that.  You could use a usb drive if you had one
<jonah1980> danbhfive: haven't got anything like that i can use unfortunately, that's why i thought the alpha might be worth a shot
<jonah1980> i tried ndiswrapper and a few things to no avail
<ericG> you can always try out the live cd and see if your stuff works
<ericG> what wireless card is in the 1101ha?
<jonah1980> ericG: atheros something or other, not sure actually, can't find much info
<jonah1980> ericG: do you know if unetbootin shipped with kubuntu jaunty will put alpha 3 on if you select live_daily?
<ericG> no idea jonah1980, i donwloaded the kubunti karmic netbook iso and put it on my drive with unetbootin.
<jonah1980> ericG, as this has an 11" screen will the netbook one still be ok, as on kubuntu release page it says optimised upto 10" netbooks...
<EagleScreen> anyone is using karmic with home in ext4?
<bjsnider> there's nothing wrong with atheros support in jaunty
<jonah1980> bjsnider: it didn't work for the 1101ha though, so something must have changed
<bjsnider> what OS does the thing ship with?
<jonah1980> bjsnider: it came with xp which i had to get rid of immediately, i didn't even boot xp up, i just got a dongle out and put jaunty straight on the thing!
<jonah1980> maybe that was a bad move as i don't have any internet on the thing!
<bjsnider> is it supposed to be wireless-n or g?
<jonah1980> but i'd rather have no connection than use microsoft haha
<jonah1980> bjsnider: g
<bjsnider> well, ath5k is designed to run those chips
<bjsnider> boot off a livecd
<jonah1980> bjsnider: i think it's ath8k though...
<jonah1980> bjsnider: or maybe something else...
<bjsnider> ath9k runs the wireless-n version
<bjsnider> i'm talking about the driver name
<bjsnider> not the chip
<jonah1980> bjsnider: to be honest i'm not sure what it uses, as i can't find anyone on google that has a 1101ha with linux on it...
<bjsnider> do you still have jaunty on it?
<jonah1980> bjsnider: yeah, just creating the alpha 3 dongle to try, but i can give jaunty a go again if you know how to get it up?
<bjsnider> either will do
<jonah1980> bjsnider: ok booted it up into jaunty...
<bjsnider> open up a terminal type lspci
<jonah1980> bjsnider: ok i've got Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network adapter rev 01
<jonah1980> bjsnider: and ethernet is attansic tech corp device 1062
<bjsnider> jonah1980, your atheros chip is supported by the ath9k driver
<bjsnider> type sudo modprobe ath9k
<jonah1980> bjsnider: ok done that, now what do i do? no wifi is showing up still
<bjsnider> type iwconfig
<jonah1980> bjsnider: ok it says lo no wireless connections and pan0 no wireless connections
<bjsnider> wait, this is jaunty?
<bjsnider> ok, jaunty won't do it
<jonah1980> bjsnider: yeah
<bjsnider> without the lbm package
<bjsnider> but youcan't get it
<bjsnider> so try karmic
<bjsnider> karmic should work
<bjsnider> you need a newer kernel than 2.6.28
<bjsnider> karmic has .31
<jonah1980> bjsnider: jaunty won't? so is it easiier to install lbm on jaunty or do the karmic dongle?
<bjsnider> it would be har dto install lbm without internet
<jonah1980> bjsnider: ok karmic it is, thanks i'll install it now
<BluesKaj> wicd will work without having to upgrade to karmic
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> the ath9k version he needs is not in the 2.6.28 kernel
<BluesKaj> I'm running 2.8 with jaunty and using wicd
<BluesKaj> on my laptop
<jonah1980> bjsnider: thanks so much for the help, i'll fire up karmic now, so do i just type modprobe ath9k at konsole once done?
<bjsnider> and you have an AR9285 atheros chip
<bjsnider> no, it should be loaded automatically
<jonah1980> bjsnider: ok
<BluesKaj> what's so special about that chip, artheros is artheros , no ?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k#supported_chipsets
<johnjohn101> hi, i was reading the release notes. Is HAL really being depreciated?
<BluesKaj> atheros
<bjsnider> hal is being deprecated in favour of devicekit
<Pici> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<BluesKaj> ok , back to tv
<johnjohn101> will the halsectomy be more reliable?
<bjsnider> if you read the wikipedia page on devicekit, it will be more clear
<johnjohn101> thanks, it makes sense. I see that it's all new to linux
<Spirits-Sight> when ever I try to run live cd I get a screen full of stuff and then it drops me to concel and it also says some thing about removing GDM guess session or some thing like this, I don't have a way to computer the screen as I only have this system.
<johnjohn101> if i install alpha 4, can I keep uprading until final release or do I have to reinstall?
<TheInfinity> johnjohn101: you can upgrade, but alpha means it might destroy everything ;)
<TheInfinity> so its you might have to reinstall if theres a bad bug
<johnjohn101> i'm excited about 9.10, seems like a nice jump from 9.04.
<diverse_izzue> hello. my screensaver never activates under karmic. anyone else experiencing that?
<odinsbane> Anyluck with the fglrx drivers on karmic koala?
<odinsbane> I can use an older kernel with the fglrx drvers, but it still doesn't allow me to enable desktop effects.
<spO> kernel 2.6.30.4  (the current stable one )   is not karmic nor jaunty,  what is it?
<Tekno> what do you mea
<Tekno> n
<Tekno> It's stable from www.kernel.org
<odinsbane> Techno is there a repo for it?
<Tekno> odinsbane: no its in www.kernel.org
<Tekno> it must be compiled first
<jonah1980> hi got ubuntu karmic installed and works ok but wrong screen res, i need 1366x768, it's not in my display list and i can't find an xorg.conf file either! how do i add this resolution? thanks
<spO> does kernel.org kernels need patches?
<joem_> does anybody know how to set alsa to play sound through the line in on my sound card? It used to be an option in gnome volume settings but isn't there now
<joem_> it may have been swap line-in/line-out I can't remember now
<Gumby> hi all.  anyone have any issues with 64bit 9.10 and skype?
<J-_> hey, I'm trying to use wicd in Kubuntu and I'm having trouble finding the command to connect at startup. What would it be?
<x1250> There should be hidden (but collapsable) options in every connection. Look there... you'll find it.
<dotblank> omg
<dotblank> I just got a notification in pidgin
<dotblank> its super ugly!!!
<dotblank> like really bad looking
<ripps> Wow, nautilus is zooming today. Did they actually fix it?
<ripps> My computer doesn't freeze when I open my Videos folder
<lkk-> why the ruby1.9 version is so old , and gem update is only 1.3.4
<DanaG> hmm, the udev audio surround sound thingy is still broken for me.
<DanaG> oh, and apport won't let me report the crash, because I'm using a PPA version.
<spO> ```i have problems activating my fglrx on a custom 2.6.30-4 kernel  .... have any of you sucessfully used fglrx with a custom kernel?
<wouter2> hey
<syn-ack> werd
<wouter2> i just upgraded to karmic from jaunty and when booting up i dont get gdm started...
<syn-ack> wouter2: I'm looking at the forums for you still too
<wouter2> i get something about org.gnome.DisplayManager not allowed on display x:xx due to policy settings...
<wouter2> what i got was a dialogue between runch and some guy
<wouter2> hmhm im seeing something in dbus/system.d/gdm.conf
<wouter2> maybe gdm wasnt started as gdm user by the init script?
<syn-ack> Looking like something to do with pam
<wouter2> yep, no --user gdm in my gdm init file
<spO> does fglrx work correctly on karmic?
<wouter2> ok brb, let me test it
<wouter2> still no luck...
<wouter2> i can do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart though... hmm
<wouter2> reboot didnt help... :(
<syn-ack> wouter2: you here?
<wouter2> syn-ack: yea
<syn-ack> did it work?
<wouter2> i just checked my dbus config, and stuff, and did a reboot, didnt help
<syn-ack> hrm
<wouter2> sudo su gdm and then run the init script as that user works though
<wouter2> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm works as well
<syn-ack> ownership issues?
<wouter2> in dbus config it says that root can own org.gnome.DisplayManager
<wouter2> i copied that permission to gdm user
<wouter2> i wonder if i can copy that permission to default or something....
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I was wondering if you had to be a part of the gdm group but like you said dbus seems to solve that need
<wouter2> mmm let me check
<wouter2> wait, still, during bootup, the init script is run as root, right?
<syn-ack> yeah
<wouter2> so it should just work? :s
<syn-ack> yeah
<wouter2> odd
<syn-ack> let me log into launchpad and see what I can find
<wouter2> i commented out the /dev/null redirection, let me see what i get...
<skazi21101> i ave big problem with startup my flgrx fails. idon`t know what to do
<skazi21101> how it can be fixed&
<skazi21101> i using 9.10 alpha 4
<skazi21101> can somebody help me? it not fun to work in console
<spO> after i  change my group's name from IAMELITE to user in my /etc/group file,  how do I change all the files on my system to use the new group instead of the previous one?  Are the files on my ubuntu box based on IAMELITE/user  gid , or are they name based or both?
<wouter2> syn-ack: i just had it working, had to create /var/log/gdm
<wouter2> because my log dir is volatile
<wouter2> but, then too many problems appeared... my networking was not enabled, there was a crash report about gdm-binary crashing
<skazi21101> how about fglrx/ can somebody help?
<wouter2> syn-ack: i will have to go back to jaunty cause i dont like too much messing with linux anymore :P
<syn-ack> I'm looking at launchpad
<syn-ack> wouter2: so, what I found is this... apparently there have been a lot of issues with the new gdm
<mostafa> hello there I have a problem when I restart or shutdown the system says "* will now restart"
<mostafa> and it stops for me
<mostafa> and when I press alt+ctrl+del it says "[178.969986] md:stopping all md devices."
<mostafa> any help would be appreciated :D plz
<mostafa> can anyone help?
<skazi21101> that normal output
<skazi21101> but *will testart not
<skazi21101> gooogle your problem
<mostafa> skazi21101: I googled it very much but no use :(
<mostafa> skazi21101: I mean it doesn't restart or shutdown normally and I must press alt+ctrl+del
<mostafa> if I don't it doesn't go any further and stops
<spO> how do i change all the files and direcotries that match a gid to another gid?  (ie, change all files with group IAMLAMER to group IAMELITE )
<spO> are any of you able to install fglrx/ati drivers or whatever display drivers you have on a custom kernel?
<rysh> oliveraa1ango:  irssi v0.8.12
<rysh> O sorry :-p
<mac_v> mostafa: i'v noticed the same problem , but not consistent for me , occurred 1 or 2 times
<mostafa> mac_v: what is your version?
<mac_v> mostafa: karmic! we are in ubuntu+1 ;p
<wouter2> i am on lazy lama though...
<mostafa> karmic alpha4?
<mac_v> yes
<mostafa> but I have jaunty
<mac_v> mostafa: then ask in #ubuntu
<mostafa> ok thnx
<mostafa> mac_v: how could I get all channels?
<mac_v> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mac_v> mostafa: ^
<joem_> does anybody know how to play output sound through the line-in on a sound card with alsa. There used to be an option in gnome volume settings but it isn't there in the new version
<skazi21101> my fglrx fails in boot process. can somebody help me with this?
<skazi21101> system going into console and grafic mode don`t work
<jonah1980> hey guys, having a screen resolution problem and karmic doesn't seem to have an xorg.conf? i need to add a custom resolution in as my screen is all chunky looking... how can i do this for karmic/
<jonah1980> ?
<jonah1980> thanks for any help...
<syn-ack> X doesnt really rely on the config file anymore
<syn-ack> jonah1980: more and more of the configuration is happening thru dbus and the like but you can still add your custom settings in the config file as long as they're valid
<jonah1980> i think there should be an option in the display bit to do a custom res, would be a lot easier for many...
<syn-ack> There is, in the config file. :P
<syn-ack> check out the config files manpage... iirc there still is one
<syn-ack> jonah1980: now as for the exact syntax... I havent messed with it in so long I dont remember it right off hand so even I'd have to look it up
<jonah1980> ok so can anyone guide me to add 1366 x 768
<syn-ack> netbook?
<jonah1980> yeah netbook
<jonah1980> but it's 11" not 10...
<jonah1980> it's the 1101ha eee
<syn-ack> wouter2: isnt thtat what you have?
<jonah1980> also my netbook edition has an annoying thing in the app bar with the desktop, i don't need the desktop to be minmiseable but can't turn it off... i've set it to desktop view, but it has it in the panel as if the desktop is "open" like a running app or something
<syn-ack> jonah1980: I know hardly anything about UNR
<jonah1980> syn-ack: do you know where this man page is and what config file i need to look at for the resolution?
<jonah1980> is it in the dbus folder?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> man 5 xorg.conf
<bazz-dee> hello
<jonah1980> syn-ack: where's the man 5 folder?
<syn-ack> type that at the terminal prompt
<jonah1980> syn-ack: but there's no xorg anymore so i don't know what i'm looking for...
<bazz-dee> hey, anybody experienced crashes of the keyboard shortcut application?
<jonah1980> syn-ack: when i type that it asks what manual page from that section i want...
<jonah1980> hi does anyone please know how to change the resolution in karmic?
<skazi21101> my noutbook boot in text mode? it can`t boot in grafic mode. what can i do to boot in grafic mode?
<skazi21101> it says fglrx fail
<jonah1980> syn-ack: hi, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221654&highlight=karmic+resolution   but it doesn't make much sense to me, is there an easier way to alter screen res, like can i add a line in grub or something?
<syn-ack> jonah1980: try this: in a terminal type sudo dpk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<syn-ack> jonah1980: pick your driver, then pick your resolutions
<syn-ack> I cant believe I forgot about that
<jonah1980> syn-ack: it says package x is not installed
<syn-ack> how did you install your system?
<jonah1980> syn-ack: from the live-cd
<syn-ack> Jaunty liveCD or Karmic?
<jonah1980> syn-ack: karmic
<syn-ack> Hrm
<syn-ack> Im wondering if thats a bug... I havent installed via a kermic daily image yet....
<jonah1980> syn-ack: seems karmic has a new way of doing things which doesn't include changing screen resolutions to the one you want..?
<syn-ack> bull
<syn-ack> ubuntu is ubuntu as it is debian in many ways
<syn-ack> jonah1980: is the command startx availible to you at the terminal prompt?
<jonah1980> syn-ack: yeah it says it's already active
<syn-ack> jonah1980: and did you type exactly this? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jonah1980> syn-ack: hi just did it again and this time it just gave me another prompt, didn't as for a screen res etc, just another prompt but no error, so i must of spelt it wrong...
<syn-ack> What you SHOULD get is a curses based screen
<jonah1980> syn-ack: no just a new prompt at this end...
<syn-ack> And you typed EXACTLY what I asked you?
<jonah1980> syn-ack: yeah exact, even cut and pasted it
<syn-ack> hrm
<jonah1980> syn-ack: is it because karmic doesn't use xorg?
<syn-ack> It DOES use it
<syn-ack> thats the point I've been trying to nail into you
<syn-ack> It works here even
<syn-ack> jonah1980: Check for some installer bugs on Launchpad
<jonah1980> syn-ack: its just when i do a sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf as i used to if ever had screen issues it just says file not found
<jonah1980> but if i do locate xorg.conf, i get: /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<syn-ack> seriously check on Launchpad.... There may be some serious installer bugs
<sash_> jonah1980:  ubuntu tries not to use the xorg.conf since hardy, i think. hal shall do the configuration
<syn-ack> sash_: right but he should be able to still add custom res's to it
<jonah1980> sash, hal huh? so is there a config file for hal i can add the resolution to?
<syn-ack> and thats not an ubuntu thing thats an x thing for the most part, SuSe's the same way
<syn-ack> jonah1980: see, what I do is install Jaunty then run "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" to get Karmic installed
<jonah1980> syn-ack: the issue i had though was i had no wifi or ethernet on new netbook so i jaunty wouldn't work, tried ndiswrapper and all sorts so installed karmic and wifi works and ethernet out of box, but now i cant change my screen res!
<syn-ack> sash_: AFAIK, if an xorg.conf is there, its going to parse it and add to what hal/dbus discovers
<sash_> syn-ack:  xorg.conf is still read. i allways have it
<syn-ack> right
<jonah1980> but i don't have an xorg.conf file...
<syn-ack> Thats my point, and performing and dpkg-reconfigure to it will add those lines and such so he can have it
<syn-ack> however, it sounds like whats going on is he's missing some important things and why? I dont know
<jonah1980> so is there a way to install an xorg.conf file then?
<syn-ack> just touch it
<jonah1980> syn-ack: can i apt-get install something that will put xorg.conf in for me?
<syn-ack> You're making this much more difficult than it really is
<jonah1980> syn-ack: i know, but that's because i'm really stuck, sorry i just don't know how to change this resolution
<syn-ack> jonah1980: "sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<syn-ack> without the quotes
<jonah1980> syn-ack: ok done that but the file is empty, when i run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, it just gives me another prompt and the xorg.conf is still empty...
<sash_> jonah1980:  then you will have to enter all the things _manually_ (google for syntax) and restart your xserver afaik
<jonah1980> is there a way to install jaunty but with the backports in from the start, because i have no internet on jaunty on this machine - like a fedora respin type of thing, custom iso?
<sash_> jonah1980:  if you dont have drivers for your network-card, you could also look for the drivers and patch your kernel. will have to do this, too, when i install lenny the next days.
<jonah1980> aw what a stresser this is haha. i've created an xorg.conf then i tried Xorg -configure, but it did a segfault or something, and tried dkpg reconfigure thing and then had some stuff in xorg but when booted it said it couldn't find a screen, tried adding custom resolution in also but it wouldn't work. so deleted contents of xorg.conf and i'm back on but with a bad resolution again... can anyone give me something
<jonah1980>  i can paste into xorg.conf that should work and is pretty standard that i can add resolutions to?
<jonah1980> i also don't understand why sudo dpkg reconfigure phigh etc isn't giving me any options to choose display or antyhing, it doesn't seem to do anything and just gives me a prompt. can anyone please help change my resolution to 1366x768 in karmic?
<danbhfive> jonah1980: still no net connection?
<jonah1980> danbhfive: yeah got my connection now, but running karmic!
<jonah1980> danbhfive: so thanks loads for your help, it worked out of box
<jonah1980> danbhfive: but now it's the resolution on my screen, it's all stretched and horrible
<danbhfive> jonah1980: yeah, I saw.  have you tried xrandr?
<jonah1980> danbhfive: what's xrandr?
<danbhfive> jonah1980: its a configuration util for screens, ie resolution
<jonah1980> danbhfive: ah fantastic, so can i use it to change to 1366x768?
<jonah1980> danbhfive: i just did xrandr at term and it says Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<danbhfive> jonah1980: yeah, its not detecting it
<jonah1980> danbhfive: man that really sucks. i spent 3 hours last night and i've spent a couple today trying to get this flaming netbook using linux, what a pain in the rear, would help if i knew a bit more what i was doing but i feel like a zombie!
<danbhfive> jonah1980: I know there are ways of forcing modes, but I have no experience
<danbhfive> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<danbhfive> jonah1980: maybe: xrandr -s 1366x768
<jonah1980> danbhfive: that doesnt seem to do anything, just gives me a prompt and when i type xrandr again it says same as before
<jonah1980> danbhfive: the manual says it's something like this but i don't know if i should put s-video, lvds or what? xrandr --addmode S-video 1366x768
<danbhfive> jonah1980: well, you don't want s-video, that is for s-video output
<danbhfive> jonah1980: use VGA
<jonah1980> danbhfive: ok will try it
<jonah1980> danbhfive: it says cannot find output vga
<danbhfive> yeah, I think there is a way for it to tell you the names
<jonah1980> danbhfive: i don't suppose you could have a look at xrandr man for me and see what command i may need to use please?
<jonah1980> danbhfive, this is a minefield to me
<danbhfive> jonah1980: I'm finding the man complicated
<danbhfive> jonah1980: try the add mode without anything specified
<jonah1980> danbhfive: that just shows me the man page...
<danbhfive> jonah1980: o wait, I think I get it, can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<jonah1980> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ca/1530425
<danbhfive> jonah1980: try 'default'   I think that is the name of the output
<jonah1980> danbhfive: that just gives me cannot find mode "1366x768"
<jonah1980> danbhfive: this is the command i put xrandr --addmode default 1366x768
<danbhfive> xrandr --output default --mode 1366x768
<jonah1980> danbhfive: that gives me xrandr: cannot find mode 1366x768
<jonah1980> danbhfive: this thing is a killer
<danbhfive> jonah1980: it could just be a bug
<danbhfive> jonah1980: did you install this side by side with jaunty?  or over jaunty?
<jonah1980> danbhfive: just over top of jaunty from fresh as i had no wifi or ethernet in jaunty
<jonah1980> danbhfive: screen res wasn;t good in jaunty either
<danbhfive> jonah1980: yeah, your only option may be to file a bug report.  At least for me, I don't think I can help you
<jonah1980> danbhfive: ok well thanks a lot for trying for me
<nasser> hello guys
<regel> well hello
<nasser> Can I change the font size in notify-osd ? it's too small for me (getting old).
<rapha> Hi!
<penguin42> Hi
<rapha> Just installed Karmic on a box with an Nvidia 6600LE or so and the screen's all garbled ... anything I can do to get X working?
 * penguin42 doesn't have Nvidia
<rapha> anybody else? :P
<Jeruvy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<rapha> this is before even trying to do so Jeruvy
<Jeruvy> did you install the drivers?
<rapha> oh you're telling me i should!
<Jeruvy> only if you'd like it to work :P
<rapha> yes :)
<rapha> okay okay
 * rapha tries
<rapha> hmmm i guess -180 will be best
<mandara> what is the package name for hotkeys like 'sleep button' on laptop?
<mandara> hotkeys-setup ?
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<penguin42> Hi
<rapha> Jeruvy: no change after aptitude install'ing nvidia-glx-180
<penguin42> rapha: Just checking; you get some display but it's mashed up - or you get no display ?
<rapha> mashed is an understatement
<rapha> i do get some ... red-pink-greenish vertical lines and the entire screen is blinking as if some gnome sat in there and kept turning the light off and on
<penguin42> hmm - does it look like it's trying to display what it should and the monitor has switched to the right res?
<penguin42> ah - so near to nothing
<rapha> box isn't hung up or anything tho, can still get all the vc's
<rapha> yeah, definitely no screen problem but a graphics adaptor one
<rapha> working fine in winxp and 9.04 also
<Jeruvy> rapha: you're probably going to need to modify the xorg.conf, I had modified mine, but I used the nvidia settings tool since I at least had working generic drivers.  I take it you have no X at all?
<rapha> heheh
<rapha> no xorg.conf in karmic anymore :)
<penguin42> you can put one in
<rapha> how do i get it created in the first place? don't know all the structure and so on by heart...
<penguin42> find one on the net :-) But you shouldn't need one in principal
<rapha> hmm
<rapha> Jeruvy: yes, no X at all
<Jeruvy> like I said, I got mine working with a hand build xorg.conf (copied and modified from jaunty)
<mac_v> is there a way to enabled timed lock-screen? if there is i'm just not able to find it!
<penguin42> mac_v: Preferences->screensaver at the bottom is the 'Regard the computer as idle after ... minutes' and then 'activate screensaver when computer is idle' and 'lock screen when screensaver is active'
<mac_v> penguin42: the problem is that my screensaver doesnt activate :( , i have to debug gpm , the workaround is locking the screen , else i'm getting screen burn-in!
<rapha> maybe i should do an update
<penguin42> ah, the screensavers haven't been happy lately - it hasn't been locking for me on hibernate
<ripps> mac_v: yeah, my screensaver doesn't seem to work automatically anymore. I've setup a keystroke on my computer to activate screensaver when I press ctrl+enter
<mac_v> hmm... is there a bug already ? about these problems...?
<penguin42> ripps: There's a standard combo of ctrl-alt-l
<ripps> penguin42: yeah, but that locks my screen, I don't really care to that, besides, ctrl-enter is useful because I can do it with wminput and my wiimote
<jrgp> do nvidia drivers work with karma alpha4?
<penguin42> jrgp: There are some people who seem to have problems with them
<mac_v> ripps: my keyboard shortcuts dont work! :( the layout crashes! :( i forgot bug # ,let me check
<jrgp> is it safe to say that upgrading a dual monitor 64 bit jaunty system to karmic will break the GUI?
<mac_v> not even Alt+F2
<jrgp> (nvidia geforce)
<Ian_Corne> jrgp: i'm running aplha 4
<Ian_Corne> dual screen
<Ian_Corne> 32 bit
<jrgp> what's your gfx card?
<Ian_Corne> and i can play wow
<Ian_Corne> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)
<jrgp> hmm
<jrgp> also, my /home is a raid5 array spread across 4 drives using mdadm
<jrgp> will that break?
<Ian_Corne> anything CAN break
<penguin42> jrgp: It shouldn't - but this is an alpha
<penguin42> jrgp: Alpha releases might eat your cat; but they shouldn't
<jrgp> yeah..I usually avoid betas on this system since it almost always screws the gui
<mac_v> Bug #412732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412732 in gnome-control-center "gnome-keybinding-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412732
<jrgp> karmic alpha 3 runs great on my laptop though (system76 daru2 circa 2007)
<Ian_Corne> I found this one for nvidia stable tbh
<Ian_Corne> since alpha 1
<jrgp> hmm
<jrgp> I apologize for not RTFM'ing prior to this, but will there be an alpha 6 or will it jump straight to final release?
<Ian_Corne> had to use 2.6.30 for a while but now it's all good
<Ian_Corne> releasescheduele
<Ian_Corne> is in the topic
<jrgp> ah, there we go. irssi wasn't showing all of it :/
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Will I be able to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic on my tiny 4GB SSD?
<kklimonda> how to enable ctrl alt backspace in 9.10?
<crimsun> should be in GNOME prefs
<crimsun> (dontzap is now obsolete)
<EagleScreen> kklimonda: use Alt + Impr + K
<crimsun> setxkbmap -option "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<crimsun> "
<Ian_Corne> what's Impr?
<EagleScreen> it is a key
<kklimonda> right, setxkbmap - I was looking in google for setkbd
<EagleScreen> Impr pant Pet Sis
<Ian_Corne> EagleScreen: ok but which key
<crimsun> Ian_Corne: sysrq
<Ian_Corne> ah
<kklimonda> crimsun: where is the option located in gnome prefs?
<EagleScreen> it is ussually near to F12 key
<kklimonda> (I've checked out keyboard preferenceS)
<kklimonda> and it seems I can't launch keyboard shortcuts :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I wish Pulseaudio didn't have so many problems.
<arand> kklimonda: is dontzap not available in KK?
<kklimonda> arand: it was removed
<crimsun> xcdfgkjhgcv: don't we all?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Rhythmbox needs volume leveling.
<crimsun> aka replaygain?
<crimsun> i'm fairly certain it already does [if the track already contains said info]
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Ahhhhh it was disabled.
<enyc> Hrrrm...   packages.ubuntu.com  [sulfur.canonical.com]  stopped working!  maybe maintenance?
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> canonocal is closed
<EagleScreen> Oracle has bought it
<mac_v> lol
<mac_v> EagleScreen: BTW , its Canonical ;p
<mac_v> crimsun: hi... the option "Alert Volume" in Sound Preferences, what does it control ,  system sounds?
<mac_v> or system beeps?
<jpds> enyc: Yeah, it does that sometimes.
<jpds> enyc: Should be back now.
<tgpraveen1> anyone here tried opensolaris?
<enyc> jpds: indeed ;-) thanks
<ikonia> tgpraveen1: check the topic
<tgpraveen1> ikonia: sorry pasted in wrong channel
<ikonia> tgpraveen1: not a problem
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Was it you that was following Firefox upgrade behaviour?
<mistya> excuse me http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=59725 ??
<kklimonda> ?
<mistya> what is this?
<kklimonda> indicator applet
<mistya> uhm.. What does?
<mistya> kklimonda, what does this applet?
<nasser> Hello, I'm trying to modify the font size in notifyOSD. How can I do that ?
<kklimonda> mistya: displays information from various applications
<kklimonda> mistya: new mails, new IM messages etc.
<mistya> kklimonda, i use empathy and Skype but this applet don't work
<kklimonda> they have to support it - I think empathy is going to get a patch for it but there is nothing we can do about skype
<mistya> ^.^ right
<mistya> thx kklimond.. For now it is useless, but will work tomorrow
 * penguin42 notes if you are already running ff3.5 and you get an upgrade dialog do NOT select 'keep firefox 3.5 bookmarks' - this gives you the default 3.5 ones
<mac_v> penguin42: actually no... for me the ff3.5 bookmarks were transfered
<penguin42> mac_v: Just lost mine :-(((
<penguin42> oh well, should have backed them up
<bjsnider> they're still there
<mac_v> penguin42: thats bad...extensions?
<bjsnider> look for a bookmarks.html file
<penguin42> bjsnider: I did, no look
<bjsnider> should be in ~/.mozilla
<penguin42> mac_v: Nothing too odd I don't think#
<penguin42> bjsnider: I grepped for one of the ones I knew I had, I found some old ff3.0 bookmark files, but not the 3.5 ones I've been using for the last few months
<bjsnider> verily that doth sucketh
<penguin42> indeedeth
<mac_v> i would loose my mind if i lost bookmarks !
 * mac_v uses Xmarks 
<bjsnider> the question about keeping the bookmarks is ambiguous at best
<penguin42> I think the one I clicked was something like 'Keep Firefox 3.5 bookmarks'
<loonyphoenix> what's happening on karmic-changes? what's this flood of updates? (not that I'm complaining... just curious) A pull from debian?
 * penguin42 pushes launchpad from behind
<akio> loonyphoenix, did you figure it out yet?
<loonyphoenix> not really
<akio> its really comforting to see how many people are involved with Linux releases
<Pafuin> I need some help
<Pafuin> sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<Pafuin> ath9k - [phy0]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 856: cannot create /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: Directory nonexistent
<Pafuin> mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ryanakca> Anybody else getting "E: Failed to fetch http://localhost:9999/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono/mono-2.0-gac_2.4.2.3+dfsg-1_all.deb: Size mismatch" (s/localhost:9999/archiveubuntu.com/) when trying to upgrade?
<kklimonda> ryanakca: problem with your mirror?
<itswhatev> yo what up
<ryanakca> kklimonda: I don't think so, I ran apt-get update, it should sync.
<spO> any of you sucessfully installed ati/fglrx on a custom kernel? I made kernel 2.6.30-4 , but it does not seem to work on that system. I tried to "activate" it through device manager, but it didn't want to go
<eagles0513875> hey guys grats on alpha 4 miles stone
<joem_> does anybody know how to play output sound through the line-in on a sound card with alsa. There used to be an option in gnome volume settings but it isn't there in the new version
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yes , someone pointed out a bug about right clicking on webpage in FF creates a block on loading photos that can be reset in: edit/preferences/conent/load images automatically/exceptions
<andresmh> I updated pulse and now sound is not working. Not sure how to best file a bug report. Could anyone advise?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I had some images on some fav websites that wouldn't load due to this known bug .
<andresmh> What is the best way to test audio?
<andresmh> (input and output)
<andresmujica> andresmh you're probably affected by a recent regression, check with alsamixer if your pcm volume is muted.  the best way to report the bug is using ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<andresmh> it's not playing audio on Flash videos but I would like to test in some other way to make sure it's not a Flash issue
<wirechief> andresmh check this link for tips: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<andresmh> thanks andresmujica. I don't see pcm volume muted. How do you know it's alsa-base and not pulse?
<andresmh> just wondering
<andresmujica> oh well, it's with pulseaudio but is standard procedure.  open the bug pls.  i must go now
<andresmh> ok, thanks.
<andresmh> wirechief, does that page also apply to Karmic?
<wirechief> ubuntu
<wirechief> but there might be some subtle changes, the alsa info is key it gives a road map of your sound system for others to help you.
<wirechief> after you run the tests you can file a bug report with your alsa info as an attachment using ubuntu-bug alsabase collects other relavent information too.
<andresmh_> thanks wirechief, I reported my bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/414165
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 414165 in alsa-driver "Sound not working after update" [Undecided,New]
<andresmh_> how can I revert the updates that messed up my sound while the bug is fixed?
<wirechief> andreshm_ looks like the ubuntu-bug is plugging lots of useful information now, I am not sure where or if the alsa devs are getting notified
<wirechief> alsa dev's have a seperate mail-list they watch and help users with.
<wirechief> your codec does have a model option so it has been worked on.
<mistya> HI, why banshee don't start on my karmic box?
<fatbrain> mistya: No error message?
<mistya> no :(
<fatbrain> mistya: try run the banshee from a terminal window.
<fatbrain> i.e. fire up gnome-terminal and type banshee and hit enter
<wirechief> andresmh_ did your update bring a new kernel with it ? you can check in /var/log/dpkg.log for the date of recent updates and what got updated
<mistya> 	
<mistya> Yes, I understand. I tried but nothing happens ..
<mistya> fatbrain (excuse me for my english)
<andresmh_> wirechief, the latest kernel update i see is: 2009-08-06 00:16:33 status installed linux-image-generic 2.6.31.5.16
<wirechief> andreshm_ hmm can you boot to the earlier kernel and see if your issue is still there ?
<wirechief> sometimes new kernels bring regressions for some codecs.
<andresmh_> yeah, but my sonud was working fine until an update I did more recently. I have the feeling it might be related to Pulse.
<andresmh_> I do see pulse updates as recent as 2009-08-15 11:46:09 status installed pulseaudio 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu6
<wirechief> well that could be, use lsof to see whats using your sound
<wirechief> lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*   # lists all apps using soundcard #OSS uses /dev/dsp*   alsa uses /dev/snd/*  OSS does not allow mixing so you get this error: Device or resource busy
<andresmh_> wirechief, it returned: pulseaudi 3642 andresmh   22u   CHR  116,6      0t0 5061 /dev/snd/controlC0
<wirechief> k well sounds like your right.
<wirechief> you can temporarily disable it .
<andresmh_> disable pulse?
<andresmh_> if so, how? :)
<wirechief> well i would try killall -9 pulseaudio     (see if it dies)
<wirechief> then check for it again.
<andresmh_> ah, that did it. Cool!
<wirechief> might not be the most elagant method but it works.
<wirechief> well now see if you got sound
<andresmh_> what is the best way to test the sound output btw? I typically use YouTube but I can see some problems with that approach...
<andresmh_> is there a more low level way to test it?
<wirechief> i dont think there is a "best" way, there are so many ways sound is used. some use speaker-test for testing
<andresmh_> ah, you know, pulseaudio is back :-/
<andresmh_> actually, now I see 2 pulseaudios
<andresmh_> yeah, i killed it again, and in about 3 seconds it's back
<wirechief> yep its like a bad penny
<wirechief> hehe.
<andresmh_> speaker-test does "work"
<andresmh_> it makes noises
<wirechief> speaker-test -Dsurround51:Live -c6 -twav
<wirechief> thats one that ppl use
<wirechief> not sure what your system has, i didnt see alsa info in your report.
<andresmh_> Playback open error: -19,No such device
<wirechief> speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0,0 -twav
<wirechief> another one
<wirechief> i have a lenovo too, ill see what works here
<andresmh_> that worked. I heard a woman saying "front left"
<wirechief> ok
<andresmh_> and "front right"
<wirechief> ok well that gives some idea that sound is present
<wirechief> i think it tests left right center if your using that.
<andresmh_> you know, audio on Adobe Flash now is working
<andresmh_> umm
<andresmh_> interesting
<andresmh_> is there a speaker-test equivalent for the microphone?
<wirechief> well all i can say is play with it.   yes
<wirechief>  arecord -Ddefault:1 -f cd -vv /dev/null #talk into the mic and watch the volume meter at the bottom of the output for movement of the #'s and changes in the number %
<andresmh_> i think these commands should be added to the Sound Docs
<wirechief> well at least to the link i gave you.
<andresmh_> yeah
<wirechief> dtchen has been the dev that made it
<andresmh_> so i got errors with arecord
<wirechief> its really pretty good but there are limitations. i got most of my stuff in #alsa
<andresmh_> ALSA lib conf.c:3952:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 1 ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default:1   arecord: main:608: audio open error: Invalid argument
<wirechief> also your codec showed you could use 3stack for model options
<andresmh_> my codec? I thought I have many codecs installed and the software picks the appropriate one depending on what it's trying to play
<andresmh_> and what is model options?
<wirechief> you need to review that soundtroubleshooting link, it shows how to use model options and where to put it.  alsa-base.conf (i think)
<wirechief> specific codecs have had options added for sound by alsa devs
<Gumby> has anyone here seen issues with skype in 64bit 9.10?  I had it working just fine, then updated, and now it wont run.
<DanaG> wow, I never knew arecord had a volume thingamajigger.
<wirechief> that allow a more flexable and robust use of sound
<wirechief> sound sometimes just works but not for what most users want.
<wirechief> when  bugs are filed and they review the alsa-info they can write specific model options for that codec
<DanaG> I: (alsa-lib)confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.surround71.0:CARD=2'
<DanaG> I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
<DanaG> argh... no such file or directory?
<chrisccoulson> anyone here know how to disable pulseaudio autospawning?
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to debug some gnome-settings-daemon crashers and i could do with disabling it
<DanaG> hmm, I  think that's in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> client.conf
<wirechief> andresmh_ i found this in my notes: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf if the file exists, go to the bottom of the file and add this line: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<chrisccoulson> DanaG - excellent, thanks:)
 * DanaG wishes crimsun / dtchen were here.  =þ
<DanaG> I: (alsa-lib)confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.surround71.0:CARD=2'            I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory            I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory            I: (alsa-lib)pcm.c: Unknown PCM surround71:2
<wirechief> andresh_ also i think you need to reboot for it to take, the 3stack is if you have 3 jacks associated with your sound.
<andresmh_> wirechief, cool. I added the line.
<DanaG> Something to do with udev initializing things in the wrong order, I heard.
<andresmh_> ok, will reboot ...
<andresmh_> brb
<wirechief> DanaG i think crimsun is no longer being used, he does frequent #alsa as dtchen
<EruditeHermit> hi, anyone else noticed that when restarting, the machine no longer seems to go to the grub menu
<darrenm_> Hello, can anyone help me with a md RAID issue I have since upgrading to Karmic?
<penguin42> I'm not running RAID on karmic, but I've done raid previously - what's your problem?
<darrenm_> It won't boot, I've got /boot on a standard ext3 partition, with / on /dev/md0 and /home on /dev/md1...
<darrenm_> It now can't find either /dev/md1 or /dev/md0
<darrenm_> It drops me to a busybox prompt where I can't really do much to troubleshoot
<penguin42> if you cat /proc/partitions can you see the devices that should make it up?
<darrenm_> The array is fine if I boot from a live CD
<darrenm_> they are there if I ls /dev/sd*
<bjsnider> maybe this is a grub2 problem
<darrenm_> in busybox if I do /sbin/mdadm --assemble --scan it says mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0 mdadm: no devices found for /dev/nd1
<darrenm_> */dev/md1
<penguin42> darrenm_: Are they there at the busybox prompt in /proc/partitions?
<darrenm_> yep all there
<darrenm_> Seems to be the same as this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/380748 but this is a dupe of one that was fixed a while ago apparently
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 380748 in mdadm "Drives with md raid not found during boot (dup-of: 377395)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 377395 in util-linux "[karmic] software RAID not assembled at boot - blkid hangs using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<darrenm_> thanks ubottu - but I upgraded last night, that fix has apparently been out 2 weeks
<darrenm_> hmmmm hold on in /proc/partitions I can see dm-0 dm-1 dm-3 dm-4
<penguin42> darrenm_: Might be worth reopening the bug
<greg-g> mac_v: what would you suggest is the right course of action to have the compiz scroll-wheel bug addressed if not by the papercuts team which introduced the bug?
<penguin42> darrenm_: Are the md built directly on partitions?
<darrenm_> dm-0 and dm-1 seem to be about the right size for my md's
<darrenm_> yes on partitions. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 is /
<darrenm_> /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 make /dev/md1 which is /home
<mac_v> greg-g: compiz is already assigned as the affects , they have to fix the bug
<greg-g> mac_v: even if the bug was introduced by the patch applied by the papercut fix?
<darrenm_> I'll re-open the bug thanks.
<penguin42> darrenm_: Not sure then - other than reopening that bug; watching for log errors when trying to do the -- assemble
<mac_v> greg-g: papercuts is just a team , they *dont* actually write the patches , just push the concerned devs to patch the app
<darrenm_> Hmmm I think this easy DMRAID thing in Karmic is screwing things up.
<greg-g> mac_v: right, I know, but they are also responsible for the pushing to get that fix in compiz, which caused this bug, so I thought they should know about it as there was apparently no regression testing.
<penguin42> darrenm_: What's that? I thought dmraid was mostly for using raid on bios/chipsets that did raid in software
<darrenm_> When I boot a Karmic alternate CD and try to configure the software RAID it only sees nvidia_beeeccbda
<nacho_> Hi
<darrenm_> which is how it refers to the BIOS software RAID. I always ignored that and used Linux MD RAID
<nacho_> anybody knows how to set the micboost for alsa in karmic?
<nacho_> I need it for skype
<mac_v> greg-g: your concerns are valid , the idea was not the problem , it could have created the problem , but the project needs to have made the patch solid and not buggy, do you see the difference
<darrenm_> I'll re-open the bug I think. Maybe a regression from DMRAID support out of the box in Karmic.
<DanaG> [   17.696293] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
<DanaG> [   34.470703] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
<DanaG> [   34.734284] [drm:radeon_cp_cmdbuf] *ERROR* radeon_cp_cmdbuf called without lock held, held  0 owner (null) ffff8801360ad000
<darrenm_> Thanks for your help.
<mac_v> DanaG: hehe always have some probs ;p
<DanaG> Yup, I've also had issues where i915 decides to load, for god-only-knows what reason.
<DanaG> I don't have an Intel IGP... so why is i915 loading?  =P
<penguin42> DanaG: Are you sure you haven't on the motherboard but it's disabled?
<bjsnider> DanaG, ubuntu is determined that you should have one
<DanaG> I'm sure of it... lspci shows only the ATI card.
<greg-g> by "the project" you mean compiz? I don't see them involved with this patch. this was an Ubuntu patch, not upstream (from what I can tell). So the difference is that the patch created in response to hundredpapercuts pushing was not tested/reviewed fully ("made solid" in your terminology).
<mac_v> greg-g: also , we alpha users are the regression testing team ;p
<greg-g> mac_v: ^
<penguin42> DanaG: OK
<DanaG> And oddly enough, even blacklisting it doesn't stop it!
<greg-g> mac_v: indeed we are :)
<DanaG> I had to actually add something in rc.local to dpkg-divert the actual module out of the way!
<DanaG> oh yeah, is there any way to get the kernel to be "quiet" on tty0 but verbose on ttyS0?
<penguin42> does console=ttyS0 not do it?
<mac_v> greg-g: no , it was never an upstream patch , it was changed in compiz(ubuntu) , it was just a matter of changing the defaults. i think travis would know more about it
<greg-g> mac_v: should I reopen the original bug then, as the patch attached to it should be reworked? basically, this should be on the hundredpapercuts project radar (my only reasoning is that people should see the fallout of their changes)
<DanaG> I have console=ttyS0,115200 console=tty0 quiet splash
<DanaG> if I don't pass 115200, what rate would it use?
<greg-g> mac_v: all my opinions, of course :)
<penguin42> DanaG: I'd miss the console=tty0 off ?
<mac_v> greg-g: hmm... 1 sec
<DanaG> well, but that'd make me not have a local console at all; I prefer to have both.
<penguin42> DanaG: You should still be able to have logins on the virtual tty's tty0 etc I think
<DanaG> wow, this secondary laptop just made a horrible, horrible, horrible garbled noise when I did dhclient on the other laptop.
<DanaG> Picture somebody trying to make a "bong" sound while gargling.
<DWonderly> have they released a Alpha for the UNR yet?
<DanaG> grr, alt-f2 doesn't work.
<jMyles> DanaG: bong sound like the water-filtration device or bong sound like "booooonnnnnnggggg"?
<polter> what are the plans to allow theming of GDM in Karmic?
<DanaG> The latter.
<DanaG> no wait, I think it was the pidgin sign-on sound, stretched and garbled.
<jMyles> Danag: ouch.
<mac_v> greg-g: search your gconf for > scroll_enabled
<mac_v> greg-g: i have a custom setup and i cant see it , bryce's patch only changes the gconf , so it needs o be enabled in the gconf
<mac_v> to*
<greg-g> mac_v: I don't see it when I searched using gconf-editor
<mac_v> exactly! i think the gconf was deprecated! maybe the patch wasnt even applied!
<mac_v> greg-g: ^
<greg-g> hrmm
<mac_v> greg-g: you might want to add that to the comments
<DanaG> hmm, I booted a system I haven't booted in like 3 weeks... and it's not offering me any updates.
<greg-g> mac_v: the unfortunate part is that I can't find the code that saivann linked to in the bug report
<DanaG> GUAWD,it did it again!
<mac_v> greg-g: i couldnt find it too, so i thought bryce patch was applied...
 * mac_v checking
<DanaG> ARGH, that's a horrible, horrible, horrible sound.
<DanaG> I ought to record it, in fact.
<greg-g> mac_v: thanks for looking into this man
 * greg-g assumes gender like a bad person ;)
<mac_v> greg-g:  > /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/constrain_y set that to true
<mac_v> does that work ?
<greg-g> mac_v: nope. I set that to true, nothing. went back into ccsm and tried to set the mouse button and it still does the same thing (resets itself)
<mac_v> greg-g: actually that was not for this , but just checking ;p
<mac_v> if something might help ! :(
<greg-g> heh
<mac_v> greg-g: i cant find saivann's code!
<greg-g> mac_v: this is all very weird! :) missing code, weird regression that doesn't even make sense.
<DanaG> I see... this old laptop just has horrid sound quality.
<mac_v> greg-g: i'v subscribed Saïvann to the bug , do add a comment about the missing code
<greg-g> mac_v: will do
<DanaG> hmm, how do I make upstart open a getty on ttyS0?
<DanaG> Putting a file in /etc/event.d no longer works.
<greg-g> mac_v: thanks again for your help
<mac_v> greg-g: np :)
<DanaG> hah, xsplash is fail.
<DanaG> =P
<penguin42> DanaG: How about /etc/init ?
<DanaG> It assuuuuuuumes that nobody could ever want to use anything but the default wallpaper.
<mac_v> DanaG: still complaining the same thing! why dont you confirm this bug and leave a comment there > Bug #412598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412598
<c_korn> where is the setting in gnome to display the text under the icons in nautilus ?
<bjsnider> it's in "appearance"
<bjsnider> Interface tab
<c_korn> thanks
<BUGabundo> boas
<penguin42> ahha! BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ohh what a GREAT day I had today! guys Carpe Diem... always
<BUGabundo> hey penguin42
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: pong
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Soooo you know how you were asking about the Firefox upgrade stuff?
<BUGabundo> o dude
<BUGabundo> that's sooooo late NOW
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh, I filed a bug on it when it ate my bookmarks
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> that's obnoicous
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I clicked the button on the left which was something like 'keep ff 3.5 bookmarks' which seemed to be the right one since I had used ff3.5 for months and wanted to keep the ones in ff 3.5
<bjsnider> obnoxious
 * BUGabundo bjsnider is now known as spellckecker
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: 'cause of that, some one once called me Grammar Nazi (check wikipedia) LOLOLOLOL
 * DanaG likes to use Godwin's law in the other direction: directly invoking the law, instead of making the comparison that triggers it.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't know, but I suspect what the left one was meaning was that it would copy the standard set of ff3.5 bookmark in
<DanaG> Look in .mozilla
<DanaG> there was a 3.0-save dir.
<DanaG> In my case, I had symlinked firefox-3.5 to firefox.... so when it "migrated", it gave me:
<penguin42> DanaG: Yeh but that's a save of my 3.0 bookamrks, not my old 3.5 bookmarks that are months newer
<DanaG> a symlink firefox -> firefox
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yea
<DanaG> ... which is broken.
<BUGabundo> I don't think its assumes you already have 3.5
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh, that kind of sucks
<BUGabundo> but you should be able to import them manually
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well I can't now - as far as I can tell they're gone
<BUGabundo> no its not
<BUGabundo> its called something like 3.5-old
<BUGabundo> see ~/.mozilla
<penguin42> nope - not got anything like that
<penguin42> I've got a firefox and a firefox.3.0-replaced
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f70b141bb
<DanaG> new trace.
<BUGabundo> $ ls /home/bugabundo/.mozilla/
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 3 bugabundo bugabundo 4.0K 2009-07-17 23:10 firefox/
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 5 bugabundo bugabundo 4.0K 2009-08-01 09:58 firefox.3.0-replaced/
<BUGabundo> drwx------ 3 bugabundo bugabundo 4.0K 2009-07-29 00:44 firefox-3.6/
<BUGabundo> penguin42: correct
<BUGabundo> now close FF, and use $ firefox -Profile-Manager to select that profile
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what was so great about your day? were you able to convince the EU to ban michael bay movies?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: all day playing Karts. check my µblogs
<BUGabundo> hey cr
<BUGabundo> hey crimsun
<DanaG> oh yeah, I'm still having the same udev surround issue.,
 * penguin42 will have to wait 20mins until the end of this video
<kroson> hi
<kroson> ive just installed karmic alpha 4
<kroson> everything worked ok, except for the 3g broadband, so i downgraded network manager to the previous version and now it is working ok
<kroson> after some reboots acpi is not working anymore
<kroson> i didnt do any updates since the install, and suddenly it stopped working
<DanaG> I: (alsa-lib)confmisc.c: Unable to find definition 'cards.USB-Audio.pcm.surround71.0:CARD=2'            I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory            I: (alsa-lib)conf.c: Evaluate error: No such file or directory            I: (alsa-lib)pcm.c: Unknown PCM surround71:2
<kroson> after the updates it still doesnt work
<kroson> what may be the problem? the system starts very slowly, after the text mode, login screen is slow, and the desktop start too, with some apps as well
<kroson> DanaG: is that for me?
<DanaG> no, for crimsun.
<kroson> ok
<kroson> plz anybody help xD
<penguin42> kroson: can you get a dmesg out to a pastebin somehweere?
<kroson> i dont have the reboot button in system menu, starting some apps is slow, it lags...
<penguin42> kroson: You can get reboot from the 'shutdown' menu option
<BUGabundo> kroson: current Modem Manager (or NM) is broken and its know for several modems
<kroson> ive deleted it already thats not the problem
<BUGabundo> please see LP for your yours or file a new one with debug logs
<kroson> penguin42: its the shutdown menu option that i dont have, sorry xD
<DanaG> oh yeah, I also have issues with "available to all users" making networks disappear.
<penguin42> oh weird
<kroson> acpi is not working
<kroson> penguin42: the dmesg is very strange ill send you a link
<kroson> http://pastebin.ca/1530874
<kroson> DanaG: network is working for me, after downgrading network-manager
<BUGabundo> kroson: did you read what I wrote??
<penguin42> kroson: OK looks like it's very unhappy with one piece of hardware
<penguin42> kroson: Have you got a webcam?
<kroson> what is more stupid is that it worked after installing, and 2 or 3 reboots later it didnt :S (ive just downgraded network manager and deleted modemmanager)
<kroson> yes, and that may be the problem, because it used to be in other distros
<kroson> sometimes it was, sometimes it wasnt
<penguin42> kroson: It looks llke that error is related to z-star or logitech webcam
<kroson> logitech here
<kroson> acer orbicam, xD
<kroson> in other distros, like pardus 2009 after some reboots it came back to normal, it was a strange issue
<kroson> like connecting and disconnecting in a loop
<kroson> is that happening here too?
<penguin42> kroson: File a bug on it then - from that dmesg I think it's spending all it's time trying to prod it and that's rpobably why it's so slow
<kroson> hmm i dont think so, i think i have to be patient and hope this thing works again
<kroson> or see if i can disable it in bios
<kroson> man good news
<kroson> ive moved the webcam randomly
<kroson> and now dmesg finally shows gspca: probe ok
<kroson> xD
<kroson> i hope that after a reboot everything is back working again
<penguin42> kroson: I wonder if you have something like a broken wire on the webcam?
<kroson> i wonder too
<kroson> xD
<penguin42> still, it's not a very nice way for a driver to fail
<kroson> yes
<kroson> thanks for your help
<kroson> karmic is going very well in my hardware
<kroson> ill reboot and see what happens
<BUGabundo> is there any AMR codec for ubuntu??
<kroson> yes it seems the webcam has stabilized now
<kroson> BUGabundo: try ubuntu-restricted-extras package, it shall have it
<bjsnider> AMR is in medibuntu
<kroson> hmm
<kroson> add the repo and download it, there are instructions in the wiki
<kroson> brb
<BUGabundo> thnks bjsnider
<DanaG> AMR?
<BUGabundo> poor kroson. has no idea who I am :)
<bjsnider> AMR is an obscure audio codec
<BUGabundo> DanaG: for videos captured with my android
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> I was thinking Audio Modem Riser.  =P
<BUGabundo> maybe it's the same
<BUGabundo> lol
<bjsnider> can't the android capture video in theora orsomething?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: can't even save photos in png :(
<BUGabundo> have to use JPEG . Hello patent cumberstone :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I hadn't realised there were patent issues on jpeg
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMR
<BUGabundo> penguin42: even Space Bar is patented :\ (my msft)
<BUGabundo> s/my/by/
<penguin42> BUGabundo: ThenInThatCaseWe'dBetterAllSpeakLikeThis
<BUGabundo> don't forget mouse click, page up/down
<BUGabundo> sorry, *double* mouse click
<BUGabundo> apple has the one for single click
<BUGabundo> but enough OT
<bjsnider> why do androids suck so very much?
<BUGabundo> they don't!
<BUGabundo> they are great
<BUGabundo> I love mine
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It might be interesting; did you see that Google bought a company that had a new high compression video system?
<BUGabundo> no
<penguin42> few weeks ago, the speculation is they might make it open source and standardise on that for android
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I installed both codecs available and all my video apps (totem, smplayer, vlc, are still running codec buddy :(
<BUGabundo> penguin42: great.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, well, i guess that's the android's fault, isn't it?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: firefox only shows e one profile with -ProfileManager
<kroson> penguin42: working now, thanks
<kroson> xD
<penguin42> np
 * penguin42 goes to get some food and drink - back in a few
<BUGabundo> penguin42: either you import the one in -replace
<BUGabundo> or rename both folders (with FF closed)
<kroson> what is the latest version of network manager?
<BUGabundo> kroson: from where?
<BUGabundo> archive? PPA? ppa trunk?
<kroson> karmic official
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy network-manager | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8~a~git.20090804t185522.4bab334-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 301 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<kroson> ok, still the problematic one
<kroson> tks
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> kroson: I'm debuging it right now with asac
<BUGabundo> join us on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/405413
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 405413 in network-manager "Network connections disappear from list after making available to all users" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> oh yeah, and check out my edge-case of "firefox-3.5 is a symlink to firefox".  =þ
 * penguin42 returns
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't believe the one in -replaced was my latest firefox 3.5 either
<BUGabundo> why not?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The bookmarks are older
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I can believe it was my latest 3.0 one
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> so *deleting* a valid 3.5 is a serious bug
<BUGabundo> I'll have to see if I lost mine too
<BUGabundo> I had at least 3 in there
<BUGabundo> but I'm using 3.6 most of the time
<BUGabundo> glad I have backups
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I clicked on the left most option in the dialog - I think it was something like 'keep firefox 3.5 bookmarks'
<BUGabundo> penguin42: asac is online
<penguin42> is that good?
<BUGabundo> join us, and clarify
<penguin42> where?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: asac is the reponsible for mozila packagtes
<BUGabundo> penguin42:  #ubuntu-mozillateam
<djzn> hi, will ext4 be the default filesystem for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<crimsun_> yes.
<crimsun_> clarification: for new installs, yes.
<djzn> ok
<djzn> i want to know if
<djzn> if I create a ext4 partition now...
<djzn> when the time of 9.10 is released... will I have to erase to reformat with new ext4
<djzn> i mean, if I create an ext4 partition with Jaunty... and when Karmic comes with ext4 as default... will I miss anything from not using karmic-ext4 but jaunty-ext4 ???
<nzmm> wouldnt have thought so
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-16
<nzmm> Sorry to ask this here; does gnome have a way to auto-mount a drive on login?  I have an NTFS drive which i mount via fstab, but i dont get trash functionality.  Just curious...
<crimsun_> djzn: no, you wouldn't.
<djzn> crimsun: basically, the ext4 partition would be exactly the same, as in every single bit.... ?   and the only MODIFYING part was going to be the TOOLS, which is the active binary on how to handle bugs etc....
<djzn> crimsun: the analogy is... kinda like... Win2K would create NTFS 3.0 partitions.... WinXP would create NTFS 3.1 partitions.... Vista has another version level of NTFS.... is this happening with ext4 too?
<BUGabundo> nzmm: take a look at ntfs-config
<nzmm> thnx
<crimsun_> djzn: there are no feature additions at the spec level between jaunty's and karmic's ext4
<djzn> crimsun_: changes only on the tools, the binary side
<crimsun_> djzn: no, the kernel side has stability fixes, too
<djzn> they are two separate parts... the filesystem itself, and the kernel side....
<djzn> the filesystem itself has not changed at all....
<crimsun_> djzn: we're talking past each other
<crimsun_> djzn: in short, you won't have any problems
<djzn> crimsun_: and in long...
<crimsun_> djzn: see above regarding feature additions (kernel-side)
 * penguin42 yawns
<andresmh> argh, these pulseaudio issues are driving me a bit nuts
<bjsnider> why is he sometimes dtchen and sometimes crimsun? it is highly confusing
 * penguin42 hadn't realised they were the same person
<penguin42> andresmh: What's it currently doing to you?
<andresmh> well, my mic is not working
<BUGabundo> penguin42: LOLOLOL
<penguin42> mics seem to be a common problem, we have loads of people say that - I only try to get output to work
<andresmh> I tried hard to revert to previous version of pulseaudio but I can't :(
<andresmh> for some strange reason libpulse0's dependencies are things like gnome, and ubuntu-desktop which in turn have other dependencies that scare me to remove
<penguin42> if it's something like mike are you sure it's not kernel/alsa ?
<andresmh> i'm not 100% sure, all I know is that it stopped working after a pulse update
<andresmh> but it is possible it's related to kernel/alsa
<andresmh> how can I find out?
<penguin42> it was a pulse upgrade without a kernel/alsa upgrade?
<andresmh> i think so
<andresmh> here are the packages that i think are the culprits: http://serverfault.com/questions/52029/how-to-force-downgrade-of-packages-on-ubuntu-karmic
<andresmh> but it is possible i didn't notice alsa upgrades
<penguin42>  /var/log/dpkg.log has a list of packages that have been upgraded
<andresmh> not sure how to know for sure who to blame though, here is my log: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/dpkg.log
<andresmh> i've done a couple of updates since mic stopped working
<penguin42> andresmh: And when do you reckon it broke?
<andresmh> i think it was around Aug 8
<andresmh> since then I tried removing some pulse packages and reinstalling them
<andresmh> here's my alsamixer screen: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot5.png
<penguin42> andresmh: The only kernel upgrade I can see happened on the 6th
<andresmh> i guess i can try and reboot with the previous kernel and test the mic
<andresmh> yeah, let me do that, brb :)
<andresmh> umm, for some reason,  at boot time, I was not presented with the screen that lets you choose a particular kernel version
<andresmh> is that called grub?
<penguin42> yeh - someone said that earlier
<andresmh> so i guess i cannot easily try booting on a previous kernel version
<andresmh> :(
 * penguin42 goes to bed
<drs305> andresmh: If you don't see the grub menu when booting, try hitting the ESC key early on during boot. It should pause to show you the grub menu. If you have more than one kernel, it should give you the choice.
<andresmh> thanks drs305. Is this the new behavior or is it a bug?
<drs305> I can't remember how grub 2 sets up the initial menu. I just joined the channel and don't even know which grub you are using.
<drs305> andresmh: If you are using grub 2, the file to edit is /etc/default/grub. there is a timeout listing and you would want to change it to something other than 0.
<andresmh> drs305, I have whatever version is the latest one in the Karmic repos.  I remember a few days ago I was still getting the prompt to select a partcular kernel.
<andresmh> ah, in /etc/default/grub I have GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<BUGabundo> drs305: that changed with karmic and grub2
<BUGabundo> I think now its SHIFT
<andresmh> BUGabundo, SHIFT instead of ESC?
<BUGabundo> shift
<BUGabundo> for grub2
<BUGabundo> *I think*
<BUGabundo> not sure on the shortcut
<drs305> SHIFT may work but I have still used ESC.
<BUGabundo> not anymore
<drs305> andresmh: Change that value, then run "sudo update-grub" for it to take effect the next time you boot.
<andresmh> drs305, alright, done. Will reboot
<yacc> Anyway to disable the Ubuntu "branding" in firefox on a per user basis?
<yacc> Specifically the broken "custom google search" functionality, ...
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone experience rebooting without going to the grub screen in karmic?
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> what can I help you with kklimonda?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've ditched gafyd and now I'm trying to recreate my roster
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahhaha
<coz_> you know guys ...I may have mentioned this before ...the default cursor theme for ubuntu should be this one  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Crystal+Cursors?content=66327
<coz_> I have been using it for some time and find it real appropriate for ubuntu
<Tekno> morning
<ToHellWithGA> has karmic fully transitioned intel video to... whatever's next?
<BUGabundo> Tekno: 2am here :)
<Tekno> hehe 4 am here
<ToHellWithGA> i'm hesitant about moving my slow, old desktop to a prerelease distribution in case some hardware is broken
<ToHellWithGA> in this case though, the release version has a horribly broken video module :)
<BUGabundo> Tekno: that's an hell of an hour to wake up and say morning :)
<BUGabundo> ToHellWithGA: have you ever hear of livecd/usb?
<ToHellWithGA> i have
<ToHellWithGA> i don't typically try to test graphics on a live CD
<BUGabundo> then you don't need to be afrain
<ToHellWithGA> i'll give it a go though
<ToHellWithGA> glxgears should be enough to see if the video is still jumpy
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for the idea, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ToHellWithGA: USB is better, faster and requires no media :)
<BUGabundo> np
<ToHellWithGA> it requires media
<ToHellWithGA> <- no USB keys available
<BUGabundo> totally OT what does your nick stand for?
<BUGabundo> ToHellWithGA: ah :)
<ToHellWithGA> it's a Georgia Tech thing
<ToHellWithGA> the university (sic) of georgia is our arch-rival
<ToHellWithGA> athletically alone
<ToHellWithGA> i graduated from GT in 2006
<ToHellWithGA> i'll take the oT out of this channel
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<bjsnider> constructing a whole nickname around a meaningless university rivalry...
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: eheh
<kklimonda> heh, any idea what have I done to get an error:
<kklimonda> nvidia: Unknown symbol init_waitqueue_head
<kklimonda> ?
<BUGabundo> night
<kklimonda> cleep well
<Elmosapien> hi
<Elmosapien> how can i make a WORLD accessible nfs drive on ubuntu server 9.10
<Whitor> Hey... just a suggestion. Since update manager checks for update on its own w/o me entering my password... I don't think I should have to enter my password when I manually click check. ... only when I install.
<oldude67> ok why do i still have the thing telling me that my network manager is crap and is it fixed yet?
<nzmm> ?
<oldude67> nzmm, im running the kde version of karmic and several updates ago i got a icon on my task bar saying that the network manager is having issues and im to use the one for kde4.
<DPic> is there a reason why the "Add" button for a VPN is greyed out in karmic's networm connection manager?
<DanaG> hmm, how do you deal with a system that's claiming the root is 96% full, when df and du disagree about disk usage?
<DanaG> grr, oh, and for some reason, PA defaults to muting my offboard sound card... that is, when it even decides to let it work.
<DanaG> hmm, how do I sort packages, from largest to smallest?
<DanaG> or rather, find just the few largest?
<J-_> no clue
<crimsun> DanaG: with which packaging version of PA?
<DanaG> Version: 1:0.9.16~test4-0ubuntu7~ppa1
<DanaG> Oh, and it's the same udev issue, I believe.
<crimsun> please update
<DanaG> Did you see my paste / ping earlier today, the "no such file or directory"?
<DanaG> shall do... /me checks for update.
<crimsun> no, please memoserv it to me or dtchen
<crimsun> (and yes, i pushed ~ppa2 an hour ago)
<DanaG> yargh, for some reason, my 9800 Pro is giving me swrast.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f3622d416
<DanaG> xorg log.
<DanaG> argh, and why does PA keep muting all my sound cards?
<crdlb> because it doesn't like your music
<DanaG> bah.
<richardcavell> crdlb: that's as good an answer as I've seen so far as to why Pulse Audio does such things
<micahg> has there been any sound problem with the latest +1 updates?
<crdlb> DanaG: if you didn't see it: [dri] radeon.o kernel module version is 2.0.0 but version 1.17.0 or newer is needed.
<DanaG> ah, I missed that.
<DanaG> wait, is 2.0.0 not newer than 1.17.0?  =þ
<crdlb> I'm assuming that's just a poorly worded message
<crdlb> a major version bump can be expected to be incompatible
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> so, just have to figure out where my kernel modules are coming from, and where my ddx is coming from.
<DanaG> ugh, truecrypt depends on kdesudo?
<micahg> was there any instance of one app taking control of the sound for the whole system in the last few days?
<richardcavell> micahg: I had that
<richardcavell> micahg: Steam/Half-Life took over my sound and wouldn't let any other app play soudns
<richardcavell> sounds*
<micahg> I have a firefox bug and I'd like to know if it's a karmic issue or a firefox issue
<pblchai> empathy will replace pidgin?
<mac_v> pblchai: yes
<mac_v> micahg: which bug?
<pblchai> i never see empathy
<mac_v> pblchai: see or use ?
<pblchai> 2
<micahg> bug 413465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413465 in firefox "firefox breaks sound output and hogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413465
<mac_v> micahg: the latest pulse audio updates since test2 are all messed up, so there are a lot of problems , so its karmic related
<micahg> mac_v: do you know of a master bug I can dupe this of
<richardcavell> micahg: I have the same problem on Karmic but it's Steam that hogs my sound
<mac_v> micahg: this should do it > Bug #411962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<mac_v> micahg: actually it includes all apps , i'll update the description
<pblchai> help i want to prepare LPIC-1 test, and i dont know anyone who offer the test or help me to learn
<DanaG> hmm, those of you with one-app-at-a-time issues, are you on 64-bit?
<mac_v> DanaG: nope , 32-bit
<micahg> thanks mac_v
<mac_v> micahg: a simple workaround is $pulseaudio -k
<micahg> mac_v:  you should add that to the bug
<micahg> mac_v: are you familiar with !description
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
<mac_v> micahg: i reported the issue as queue , because that is the real issue , the audio is getting queued , which you notice with IM , pings or other system sounds
<micahg> ok, but if there's an easy workaround, you should note it in the bug in case others are having an issue
<micahg> as per the wiki link I posted
<mac_v> micahg: hehe... i forgot about the workaround, i realized it only after reporting the bug , thanks for reminding ;)
<micahg> that's ok, that's why we can update the description :)
<nzmm> lol that disk usage prompt is fubar
<mac_v> micahg: do you use  greasemonkey scripts for your replies?
<micahg> mac_v: yes :)
<mac_v> micahg: i'm having a tough time getting them to load :( , how do you load the scripts? selecting the "reload" doesnt seem to save the scripts
<mac_v> i mean the replies , dont save
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> wanna hop in ubuntu-bugs
<micahg> this really isn't for this channel
<mac_v> ok
<nzmm> hey is the medibuntu repo accessible for anyone here?
<Steeley> medibuntu seems fine here
<LLStarks> how do i send something to the build farm?
<BUGabundo> hey gusy
<nzmm> Steeley, hrmm i can read it, i get: Network is unreachable.
<nzmm> cant*
<oldude67> whats the link?
<nzmm> packages.medibuntu.org
<nzmm> I am running this sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<nzmm> which is not connecting to the repo
<BUGabundo> wasn't that disconetinued nzmm?
<BUGabundo> why don't you use medibuntu?
<nzmm> i just follewed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nzmm> well, i tried medibuntu first but i can't connect to the repo for some reason...
<BUGabundo> you too?
<BUGabundo> one of their servers was acting up the other day
<nzmm> oh, Steely said he could connect to the repo, but i've had no luck since this morning :(
<nzmm> just done a fresh install of karmic and was hoping to watch a DVD
<oldude67> i was able to go to it just a minute ago as well.
<BUGabundo> nzmm: what's your ISP?
<nzmm> orcon.net.nz
<BUGabundo> nzmm: $ grep medib /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> nzmm: and $ apt-cache policy libdvdcss2 | pastebinit
<nzmm> well i dont have the repo added if thats what you wondering
<Ian_Corne> oo didn't know about pastebinit
<Ian_Corne> thnx :)
<BUGabundo> np Ian_Corne. that should be in ubuntu-base toolkit :)
<nzmm> http://pastebin.com/f271d8b3b
<BUGabundo> nzmm: then how do you expect for it to work ? :)
<Ian_Corne> have you apt-get updated before? :p
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: ??
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<BUGabundo> hi lifeofguenter
<Ian_Corne> well if he's on a cleanly install system
<Ian_Corne> and didnd't apt-get update yet
<Ian_Corne> it won't find any packages not installed yet
<lifeofguenter> did I miss some release-log that xorg.conf will be missing in karmic?
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I guess we could ask nz to do $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade first, sure
<BUGabundo> lifeofguenter: what we have is the same as in jaunty
<BUGabundo> no need for xorg.conf 'cause most of it is auto detected now
<lifeofguenter> but Jaunty had at least a xorg.conf existing
<lifeofguenter> or what would be the best approach to set up a virtual big desktop with xrandr?
<BUGabundo> lifeofguenter: gxrandr?lol
<lifeofguenter> I used to to add SubSection "Display" with "Virtual ..." into my xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> I guess you can still do it with xrandr
<Ian_Corne> bah I got a warning S.M.A.R.T. has detected my root disk is going to fail
<BUGabundo> even if you have to run dpkg reconfigure on it
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: either that's a bug and *everyone* is getting that
<BUGabundo> or your disk is dieying
<Ian_Corne> yeah, :p
<lifeofguenter> BUGabundo: no you can't you have to define your virtual screen size somewhere
<BUGabundo> you are the 4th person I read sayung that
<Ian_Corne> it's only like 1y old now :(
<lifeofguenter> or you will only be able to mirror
<lifeofguenter> $ xrandr --output VGA-0 --right-of LVDS
<lifeofguenter> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1400x1400 (desired size 2680x1050)
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: age is not that important
<Ian_Corne> only has 182days of poweron
<Ian_Corne> well it is for me, now i have to buy a new disk faster :p
<BUGabundo> ehh
<Ian_Corne> running badblocks now to check it
<BUGabundo> lifeofguenter:  "even if you have to run dpkg reconfigure on it"
<Ian_Corne> windows's CHKDSK didn't find anything
<lifeofguenter> hm? what should I reconfigure?
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: it still has waranty right?
<BUGabundo> lifeofguenter: xorg ?!??!
<BUGabundo> it will force a new xorg.conf
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: yeah but how to prove that it's broken, it's not failing yet
<lifeofguenter> hm ok but can't be this somehow a default in the karmic release? I mean why are features like big-desktop via randr kicked off again?
<Ian_Corne> and i don't want to wait till it fails to get a new one :p
<BUGabundo> lifeofguenter: we no long *need* xorg.conf for most users, so advance users *need* to create one!!!
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: smartctl should couf some valid warning
<lifeofguenter> hmm I wouldn't say that dual-head setups are unusual - especially with notebooks
<lifeofguenter> dpkg-reconfigure Xorg does not work btw.. no error but no xorg.conf
<Ian_Corne> lifeofguenter: i don't have problems without xorg.conf with dual head setup
<Ian_Corne> but that's using nvidia-setting
<lifeofguenter> Ian_Corne: big desktop?
<lifeofguenter> I don't have prolemes mirroring either, but I can attach displays besides each other
<lifeofguenter> hm ok
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> nvidia settins wfm
<Ian_Corne> i'm using 25??x1024 there
<lifeofguenter> ok I am using the opensource drivers from ati
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<BUGabundo> I'm using the close source :\
<lifeofguenter> I guess I will not be able to use nvidia-setting then ;)
<Ian_Corne> it's the screen resolution thingy that's not working for you?
<lifeofguenter> the virtual screen size
<lifeofguenter> e.g. that my desktop goes over two monitors
<Ian_Corne> are you using gnome-display-properties
<lifeofguenter> kde but using the cli "xrandr"
<Ian_Corne> well try using the gui one :)
<Ian_Corne> kde should have an equivalent
<lifeofguenter> yes but it basically says "you do not have multiple monitors set up" without stating where and how I can do that
<lifeofguenter> the guis are anyway only layered on top of randr.. so using xrandr should be the same experience..
<lifeofguenter> e.g.: http://sequel.futurs.inria.fr/loth/software/gxrandr/ on the bottom you will see what xorg.conf you will need
<lifeofguenter> hmm maybe I will just try that and hope missing sections will be auto added
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a2pre) Gecko/20090815 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Namoroka/3.6a2pre ID:20090815003024
<BUGabundo> humm Namoroka kewl
<BUGabundo> bbl
<Ian_Corne> If badblocks finds nothing but the SMART thing reports broken sectors
<Ian_Corne> what should i do?
<BUGabundo> file a bug :)
<BUGabundo> I think it's a bug on how we detect those things :)
<BUGabundo> or indeed you have a bad disk (hw parts) with no fisical damage on the FS (yet)
<Ian_Corne> could be
<Trewas> harddrives reallocate sectors (or at least try to) automatically, so it is not wrong if SMART finds problems but badblocks doesn't
<Ian_Corne> Trewas: i read up about it
<Ian_Corne> SMART can't see that
<Ian_Corne> the HD does that without any other thing knowing that
<Trewas> SMART is specifically about things internal to the HD
<mac_v> Ian_Corne: Trewas just uncheck it from startup items...;p stupid palimpsest!
<Ian_Corne> ?
<mac_v> Ian_Corne: the disk check can be prevented from constantly notifying ,
<nzmm> yea annoying
<Trewas> mac_v: I have no problem with (incorrect) whines about broken HDs, but seems that many others do
<mac_v> the program is crappy and the devs think they have made a perfect disk check!
<Ian_Corne> ah so it IS buggy?
<mac_v> Ian_Corne: just too sensitive , shouldnt bother untill there actually is a problem
<Ian_Corne> mac_v: but that's what SMART is for, warning you a failure is imminent?
<mac_v> yeah *imminent* , but gdu warns always!
<aboSamoor> how can I uninstall an application that installed by compiling the source code ?
<mac_v> Ian_Corne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/412152
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Triaged]
<nzmm> i wonder if we will get a working pyclutter...
<Ian_Corne> mac_v: it's not disk utility
<Trewas> every manufacturer reports smart values a bit differently so guessing when HD is about to break is difficult
<Ian_Corne> palimpsest disk utility
<Ian_Corne> not gnome
<mac_v> Ian_Corne: its the same ;)
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> anyone here with an ati hd 4870? :)
<lifeofguenter> ok it seemed to work.. still can't get it running through the kde-gui but added a pseudo xorg.conf just for my virtual screen size
<Ian_Corne> 0 badblocks..
<regel> for some reason I cant turn my wireless card off with the switch key. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Ian_Corne> regel: i can but it crashes the system
<Ian_Corne> asus eee 1000h
<regel> Packard Bell something
<Ian_Corne> but when i reboot the wireless is off
<Ian_Corne> and i can turn it back on with the switch
<Ian_Corne> without crashing
<regel> and the brightness keys seem to be doing something weird
<Ian_Corne> wfm
<regel> when I press Fn+F7 (brightness up), the brightness levels go like: 100% -> 70 % -> 20% -> 100 % -> 50%
<regel> It just makes no sense
<regel> Shouldnt it go 0-> 20 -> 40 -> 60 -> 80 -> 100 -> 100 -> 100 ?
<regel> or is this just another "feature"?
<regel> "funny brightness keys"
<BUGabundo> regel: ahahah
<regel> some nice brainstorming..
<regel> been like this since 9.04
<regel> and I did a fresh install
<regel> does it run some sortof script? the Fn+f6 -combination?
<regel> oh, well.. gotta reboot now
<BUGabundo> anyone using chromium here?
<BUGabundo> need a tester
<BUGabundo> http://www.jaiku.com/channel/jaikuengine/presence/5e26f1d963a94a2a9e7e07b00d5324e8
<lifeofguenter> BUGabundo: using google-chrome under kde if thats what you mean
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> need chromium
<BUGabundo> to see if it's a bug with it
<BUGabundo> lifeofguenter: why would you be running a close build when you have a community one, specially built for karmic?
<lifeofguenter> you mean arora?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> Chromium
<BUGabundo> why would I be even mentioning arora???
<lifeofguenter> dunno based on webkit both...
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> Linux kernel is  2.6.31-rc6-git1 - http://www.kernel.org/kdist/fragments/stable_snapshot.html is out
<BUGabundo> guess we'll have a new kernel soon
<mac_v> BUGabundo: will chromium ever become chrome ?
<BUGabundo> of course not
<BUGabundo> any one knows how to place an image on Compiz Expo background? can't find it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BUGabundo> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo
 * penguin42 yawns
<BluesKaj> well, I've done everything i can think of to fix this : "Cannot initiate the connection to packages.medibuntu.org:80", and I've come to the conclusion that medibuntu is overloaded , swamped , broken ...dunno which
<penguin42> packages generally seems broken
<penguin42> oh, packages.ubuntu.com is back - it was broken yesterday
<BluesKaj> not the pkges the, the repos
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42>  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/a/ looks fine to me
<penguin42> (in a web browser)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Which address is it giving you for it?
<BUGabundo> I just installed yesterday night NEW packages from there
<BUGabundo> and got no connections issues
<BUGabundo> o great
<BUGabundo> PA dide
<BUGabundo> time to kill it
<BluesKaj> weird , now it connected ok
<BUGabundo> working now
<BluesKaj> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic/free and non free
<BluesKaj> so it's intermittent today ... guess i can live with that
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I bet it depends which mirror you are landing on
<penguin42> (and if I had to bet I'd say it's the ipv6...)
<BluesKaj> here we go again with the IPv6 thing
<penguin42> oh yes :-)
<BluesKaj> I'm using opendns if that makes any diff
<BluesKaj> the main medibuntu server is in france afaik ..it's the one routed from the main server
<BluesKaj> anyway, I like to keep the media apps up to date , in case of module changes etc
<penguin42> can anyone remember - there's a bug for firefox is flaky since a recent update - and I've got a backtrace
<BluesKaj> pics not loading ?
<penguin42> no, this is with nspluginwrapper - but it's a well defined crash
<penguin42> and it's a ff crash rather than nspluginwrapper crash
<BUGabundo> is it me or is Flash flashing on this vid http://www.youtube.com/v/3TlCGh5Pc90&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1 ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Looks fine to me
<penguin42> (first 20 or so seconds)
<BUGabundo> keep watching
<BUGabundo> I see lots of black bars and spots
<BUGabundo> not sure its flash or nvidia driver
<penguin42> upto 1:11 I think I saw a blink on one or two frames
<penguin42> but very little
<BUGabundo> lucky you
<BUGabundo> what's your GPU and driver?
<penguin42> intel 945G
<penguin42> I've seen a few more - they're mostly a horizontal black bar that blinks up for a frame or so - but I'm upto 4mins and have seen less than 10
<BUGabundo> ok
<penguin42> (very neat image stabilisation system!)
<BUGabundo> seen several cameras doing so
<BUGabundo> but this is a plugin I think for virtualdub
<andresmh> could you tell me if this bug is filed in the right place and is not missing important elements? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/409819
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 409819 in pulseaudio "[regression] Microphone not working after pulse updates on Karmic on Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound card" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> andresmh, you don't have any status boxes at the bottom of your alsamixer ctrls ..maybe alsa-utils needs reinstalling
<BluesKaj> BBL
<andresmh> umm, perhaps, do I just do reinstall from synaptic? How does your alsamixer look like?
<Ian_Corne> lol the gnome volume control thing doesn't control all sound channels at once
<semioticrobotic> Will Karmic include an automated backup solution?  I haven't been able to find any information about this online.
<giovani> andresmh: http://images.google.com/images?q=alsamixer
<andresmh> giovani, thanks. That looks very similar to mine: http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6275/screenshot6d.png  I'm not sure what BluesKaj was referring to.
<giovani> andresmh: he might've been referring to the lack of the <MM> section (representing mute)
<giovani> but your alsamixer does look a little odd -- possibly just variance in your hardware though
<andresmh> giovani, I see. Well, I remember my alsamixer looking the same way even before the regression bug.
<giovani> then it's probably unrelated
<giovani> (it's probably unrelated even without that fact)
<andresmh> giovani, thanks. BTW, do you think my bug is filed correctly?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/409819
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 409819 in pulseaudio "[regression] Microphone not working after pulse updates on Karmic on Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) sound card" [Undecided,New]
<giovani> andresmh: honestly, I don't know, sorry
<andresmh> np
<Ian_Corne> ok checked 1TB with badblocks: 0 bad block found
<Ian_Corne> SMART still whining
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: What's it saying?
<giovani> what is the SMART check saying?
<arand> Yea, palimpsest defo needs to stop spreading FUD by release...;)
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: that I have bad sectors
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Can you paste the output of a smartctl -a ?
<penguin42> (to a pastebin)
<BluesKaj> giovani, andresmh , this is what I mean : http://imagebin.ca/view/DzGwcN.html
<Ian_Corne> not atm penguin42
<Ian_Corne> i'll do it later
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Badblocks can say a disc is fine even if smart is complaining; for example if your disc is getting bad sectors the drive firmware will reallocate the sectors transparently - that will set of smart counters, but because it's transparent to reading/writing badblocks will be OK
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: But the firmware will only be able to do that for so long before you lose some data
<Ian_Corne> aha ok didn't think smart could see that
<Twigaathy> ick
<penguin42> It sees counters that the firmware gives it, and one of them is how often a sector reallocate happens
<Twigaathy> Has anybody elses evince died in a recent update?
<Twigaathy> If I open a PDF I get a wonderful grey screen
<Twigaathy> xpdf can open the same PDF, so it is not a corrupt PDF
<penguin42> Twigaathy: Working fine here; has it done something odd like start up on a very high zoom
<Twigaathy> penguin42: nope, I get the window title and controls, then the rest of the screen grey
<Twigaathy> oh, hm...
<Twigaathy> ** (evince:11404): WARNING **: Failed to create file '/home/twigathy/.gnome2/evince/evince-crashed.KK20YU': No such file or directory <-- Interesting!
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: smartctl -a will give you the values of each of the counters and thresholds which indicate when bad is decided to have happened and will also give logs of any recent errors
 * Twigaathy notes that dir does exist...
<penguin42> isn't sure why it should
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: the gui shows that too :p
<penguin42> ah never seen the gui for that
<apparle> how to configure arora
<apparle> I am using jaunty and have installed arora...............but am unable to open any page using it
<BUGabundo> apparle: #ubuntu+1 is for Karmic discussion
<BUGabundo> for previous releases please visit #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<BUGabundo> !package arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package arora
<BUGabundo> !find arora
<ubottu> Found: arora
<BUGabundo> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3388 kB
<apparle> it is the default browser in karmic so I though maybe I could get some help on it
<mac_v> apparle: who said it was the default?
<mac_v> ;p
<apparle> for kubuntu
<mac_v> ah
<apparle> so can you help
<rapha> Hi
<rapha> I'm still trying to get X working with Karmic
<penguin42> what hardware?
<rapha> Nvidia GeForce 6600 LE
<rapha> Works fine in both Jaunty and Windows XP
<rapha> tried with nv, vesa and nvidia driver so far
<rapha> (Generated xorg.conf with Xorg -configure)
<rapha> but the best i can get is a brief nvidia logo with the nvidia driver
 * penguin42 doesn't know the magic of nvidia
<rapha> well it should at least work with the vesa driver
<penguin42> yeh you'd think so
<rapha> but the vesa driver just claims there are no suitable modes
<penguin42> if you boot with vga=ask does it show sane modes?
 * rapha tries
<rapha> heh
<rapha> "legacy 'ask' parameter no longer supported
<rapha> but i can see the boot screen just fine
<penguin42> oh - erm didn't realise that had gone
<rapha> me neither =)
<rapha> with all those changes none of my oldskool knowledge applies anymore :/
<penguin42> yeh it's getting harder - I need to learn all the *kit stuff
<rapha> hah! i got gdm loading now with the nvidia driver
<rapha> wow and now gnome seems to be loaded
<rapha> maybe it just kept crashing in rescue mode for some reason
<penguin42> what did you do?
<rapha> nothing ... just rebooted in normal instead of rescue mode where i had been fiddling around
<rapha> well, the glx module is still disabled in xorg.conf ... gotta try with it enabled
<rapha> and this new ubuntu tells me my hard drive was failing
<rapha> how nice of it
<rapha> and - OH! - that is firefox 3.5, unbelievable!
<rapha> the bad sectors would explain the unexplainable lockups under winxp
<bcurtiswx> hey, whats the wiki page that says how to test gnome-shell
<bcurtiswx> if there is one :)
<rapha> wth?! the user switcher preferences are gone!
<rapha> heh ... didnt sabdfl say something about a visual overhaul for karmic?
<BUGabundo> firefox 3.5 is old news . 3.7 +realpha 1 is my new King :)
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: let me know if you find one! i'v been looking for it
<mac_v> too
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What's new in 3.6, 3.7 ?
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ff3.5 still crashes or freezes occasionaly
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I just installed 3.7 today
<BUGabundo> haven't even run it
<BUGabundo> waiting to close 3.6
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Did you see the comments I put on the upgrade script yesterday?
<BUGabundo> AFAICT 3.6 has a new JS engine (faster), a tab changer, a new permition module,  etc
<BluesKaj> have you guys tried firefoxqt3 ? really ragged :)
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> yesterday...
<BUGabundo> I was soooo tired yesterday I don't even recall what we talked about
<rapha> bcurtiswx: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<BUGabundo> penguin42: something on the migration script right?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh
<BUGabundo> no I haven't penguin42
<penguin42> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/414139
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 414139 in firefox-3.5 "[Karmic] firefox 3.5 bookmark upgrade failure" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> whats so special about 3.7 Bugabundo?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: found gnome shell ppa \o/
<BUGabundo> mac_v: yay! link?
<bcurtiswx> gnome shell is in karmic
<mac_v> BUGabundo: bcurtiswx https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<bcurtiswx> in synaptic
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: no idea! its just HEAD trunk right now
<BUGabundo> only new feature I know of, will be the redisign
<BUGabundo> oh and 3.6 is expected to be out in mid october
<BUGabundo> there we go all over again, karmic users demanding to have 3.6 instead of 3.5
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<mac_v> ah... it in synaptic itself and BUGabundo made me look everywhere :/
<mac_v> its*
<BUGabundo> it is ?!!?!
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: synaptic IS NOT a location!!! it's an APT front end
<bcurtiswx> yeah yeah Bugabundo.. :P
<bcurtiswx> when is gnome 2.27.6 due?
<BUGabundo> !gnome shedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome shedule
 * BUGabundo slaps the bot for slacking in class
<mac_v> !gnome schedule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome schedule
<bcurtiswx> haha
<bcurtiswx> i got it thx tho
<bcurtiswx> im guessing it takes a bit from gnome release to get into ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> im anxious for the empathy changes... there have been a few decent improvements
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: I think they are scheduled close together though
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: So Ubuntu normally runs with the prereleases of Gnome and gnome release happens close to ubuntu release
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i was more focused on the beta 2.27.90-91- 2.28
<penguin42> rapha: Well, I found the vga=ask error, it's in Grub2 - but as far as I can tell the kernel still supports it
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: ubuntu has the shortest time between gnome releases and archives
<BUGabundo> we beat debian and fedora
<BUGabundo>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/254107/ Firefox 3.6 addons list
<penguin42> BUGabundo: If something goes wrong I bet it takes you ages to figure out if it's a native firefoxism or a plugin
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> I just start a brand new profile
<BUGabundo> last time I cleaned it , I had 5 or 6 test profiles on 3.5
<BUGabundo> now I only have 3 on that strange thing called firefox-replaced
<BUGabundo> I'm still not sure it has all my data :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'm fairly sure I eventually found all my data - but IMHO that script needs a lot of work
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BluesKaj> trying out chromium , the flash plugins worked for a few weeks, now they crash everytime .. I like it's well organized and simple layout
<rapha> penguin42: doesn't matter i guess ... who wants to have different console modes nowadays :)
<penguin42> rapha: Well the thing is I can still see the code in the kernel
<BluesKaj> but it's an alpha in dev so , one should expect crashes
<rapha> penguin42: then it will probably work with LILO
<penguin42> rapha: Or Grub 1
<rapha> or that
<rapha> anyone try wine1.2 yet?
<BUGabundo> why has the Battery Charge Monitor been depreciated, and what replaces it ????
<BUGabundo> its an applet for gnome
<BUGabundo> not the default on in tray
<BUGabundo> it disapeared from my bar, when to read it , and now its says in BOLD *deprecated*
<rapha> what, a new volume control AGAIN?!
<scizzo-> rapha: wine 1.2 is not released
<rapha> ofc not
<scizzo-> hard to test something that is not out yet
<rapha> ubuntu's wine-dev package is called wine1.2
<scizzo-> rapha: according to mine its 1.0.1 on the dev package
<rapha> here in karmic it's 1.1.27
<scizzo-> that is the latest wine development package yes....
<penguin42> rapha: What is your system?
<rapha> pretty old duron with a gig of ram and a geforce 6600 le
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: it's probably replaced by gpm notify area icon  ;)
<rapha> i believe it has all of 1.7 ghz
<penguin42> ok
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I have no place where it shows me ALWAYS how long it lasts :(
<BUGabundo> only hoovering the ico
<BUGabundo> and you know I hate the mouse
<rapha> oh and an awesome 30 gb harddrive penguin42 :)
<penguin42> rapha: Technology!
<rapha> *g*
<penguin42> rapha: So grub2 has two chunks of code in it, one that supports vga=ask and one that doesn't and I'm damned if I can understand when it uses each
<rapha> penguin42: why would they do that?
<rapha> (my guess is it's in the assembler section of the sourcecode, right?)
<penguin42> rapha: Nope, plain c
<penguin42> rapha: I think it's trying to deal with things other than a normal pc
<rapha> oh okay
<rapha> so they're not trying to phase out support or anything
<cdE|Woozy> BUGabundo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2009-August/002183.html
<penguin42> well, I think the newer generic x86 bit doesn't seem to want to support it because you can only do the vga=ask on a normal PC - which makes me wonder when it decides to use the generic pc code - e.g. on a machine like yours which is a stanard PC
<rapha> wow my usb headphones can be configured as the default out-of-the-box in karmic!
<penguin42> does that work?
<rapha> yes, apparently
<rapha> even the volume control it has on the cable works
<rapha> and i even get a volume overlay while playing starcraft through wine
<rapha> the bad news is that starcraft is still awfully slow even with wine 1.1.27
<penguin42> rapha: Do you have the grub-pc package installed?
<BUGabundo> thanks cdE|Woozy
<BUGabundo> I'll reply to the thread and head bash christ
<cdE|Woozy> :>
<rapha> yes, that's apparently installed by default penguin42
<penguin42> damn - I was coming to the conclusion grub-pc was the one that included the vga= stuff
<rapha> :|
<rapha> crap, looks like karmic doesn't remember the screen resolution, at least not when set through nvidia's tool
<penguin42> rapha: Are you on KDE or Gnome?
<rapha> gnome
<penguin42> hmm OK, KDE has a known bug on not remembering res
<rapha> i think it might have to do with me having an xorg.conf
<rapha> yeah, i have to specify the resolution in the xorg.conf for it to be remembered
<rapha> now if only the system can be stopped from trying to mount the windows partition on every bootup
<rapha> hibernate ofc doesnt work but then who would have expected it to
<penguin42> anyone happen to know the difference between a Gtk layout container and a Scolled Window?
<penguin42> actually, not a scrolled window - a Viewport widget
<crdlb> penguin42: wouldn't that be better asked in #gtk+ (either here or on irc.gnome.org)?
<penguin42> yes I will, but I just wondered, and it's not like I was interrupting vast discussions....
<dupondje> upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic :)
<dupondje> lets see if everything goes 100% :D
<penguin42> dupondje: It's getting there - I think on balance Karmic has less problems than Jaunty for me; although there are a couple of nasties
<dupondje> true :) the aptitude crap bug :)
<dupondje> and nobody fixes it :)
<penguin42> what's that? I haven't seen that? (But I don't use aptitutde)
<crdlb> penguin42: I can probably answer it, but why not do it in the right place?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<vesayth> Has anyone been able to get flashplugin working for Chromium in Karmic 32 bit?
<penguin42> crdlb: I'll go ask it there - but my past experience has been it's a bit dead
<crdlb> the one on gimpnet is the busier one by far
<penguin42> crdlb: #gnome ?
<crdlb> irc.gnome.org #gtk+
<penguin42> ah nod
<BluesKaj> vesayth, I had it working till this morning's update , now i get a flashplugin crashed notice
<vesayth> BluesKaj: well that might explain it then >.>. It told me the whole application crashed though. I figured that was odd, considering the window didn't close
<BluesKaj> vesayth, I filed a bug report about it in #chromium , no fixes yet
<dotblank> it seems i get updates every day.. thats cool
<BluesKaj> yeah, the window stays open , just the plugin is affected
<dupondje> Somebody knows a good tool to clone a harddisk ? Preferred with livecd & possibility to save on nfs/samba share
<BUGabundo> dupondje: best one Clonezilla
<BUGabundo> it does that all and more
<BUGabundo> even servers coffee :)
<dupondje> :) cool, gonne check it out :D
<dupondje> as my harddisk has broken sectors
<dupondje> gonne replace it :D
<dupondje> warrany++ :)
<penguin42> hmm - you are the 3rd person today to say they have broken sectors - is this something that Karmic is suddenly telling people?
<dotblank> dupondje, I like dd the most
<vesayth> BluesKaJ: a chromium update just came up on my update manager just fyi
<dupondje> penguin42: yep, the disktool now says smart errors @ login :)
<dupondje> And a SMART check with WDC's tool also fails
<dupondje> so I just gonne replace it :) still in warranty so :)
 * penguin42 can see a world of pain where n-zillion people all say 'Why did Karmic break my disc'....
<BUGabundo> this is starting to get me worried
<BUGabundo> so many users complaining at the same time
<BUGabundo> with info provided by a buggier app
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'd like to see the output of smartctl -a on their systems to see if there is anything odd
<BUGabundo> I'm running one my self now
<dupondje> SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
<dupondje> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<dupondje> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%      6081         2025758
<dupondje> # 2  Conveyance offline  Completed: read failure       90%      6074         2025758
<dupondje> its just fucked ;)
<penguin42> dupondje: Better in a pastebin
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install smartmontools
<BUGabundo> dupondje: PASTEBIN
 * dupondje hides
<BluesKaj> vesayth, thanks for the heads up :)
<vesayth> BluesKaj: your welcome, though it didn't seem to fix that problem
<BluesKaj> vesayth, no fixes for flashplugins yet :(
<vesayth> While I'm here, I'm having a problem with my atheros wireless for my laptop and am debating whether or not I should drop a new bug on it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/395565 is the existing bug that was closed fixed, but I tend to be still having the issue. Basically every time I start up my laptop I have to modprobe -r -f ath5k and modprobe ath5k to get my wireless to work
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395565 in linux "atheros wifi not working with kernel 2.6.31-1" [High,Fix released]
<vesayth> Anyone have any insight on that issue?
<BluesKaj> vesayth, yeah install wicd
<vesayth> BluesKaj: does wicd support OpenVPN?
<BluesKaj> ppl say itdoesn't work on some atheros chips , but it works on my laptop
<cdE|Woozy> does anyone know how I can tell gnome-power-manager to stop monitoring the battery status of my cordless mouse? I have a mouse/keyboard combo usb-receiver but only use the keyboard. g-p-m displays the empty battery of the mouse instead of the battery of my laptop most of the time :/
<BluesKaj> vesayth, sorry , dunno
<DanaG> odd, gconfd is taking 20% CPU.
<cdE|Woozy> obviously I don't care about the battery state of a mouse that is packed away in a box :)
<alankila> Danag: kill metacity
<alankila> (if you are using compiz, that is)
<DanaG> ah, thanks!
<alankila> there's a bug already about that, scratched my head on the issue as well for a time
<DanaG> Odd that I wasn't seeing Xorg using CPU.  I was seeing this mysterious CPU usage that seemed to come from nowhere.
<DanaG> oooh, on my old desktop, I DO see the port selection thingy in pavucontrol.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that's odd? mine is *always* doing that
<BUGabundo> alankila: metacity is not running
<BUGabundo> I though that bug had been fixed
<DanaG> nope, it was still running for me.
<DanaG> argh, stupid screwed-up volume control.
<DanaG> I turn volume to 0%, and all it mutes is front.
<DanaG> ugh, that's way messed up.
<DanaG> If I go to alsamixer directly, and slide PCM downwards, it goes to zero... and then makes the other channels go down, one by one!
<BUGabundo> DanaG: that's because its set to 2 speakers
<BUGabundo> not 4/5
<DanaG> no, it's set to 5.
<DanaG> oh, and it's also doing this horrid sound sort of like the way a vibraphone sounds -- modulating the colume./
<DanaG> volume.
<DanaG> it's that new multi-slider thing, I'm sure.
<DanaG> It doesn't change all the channel volumes at the same time.  I guess I should file a bug on that.
<DanaG> oh, and the behavior seems non-deterministic.
<dupondje> Great, updated to Karmic, and now it doesn't boot anymore :s
<dupondje> editted grub to ro single, but still it suddenly gives a black screen :s
<DanaG> ugh, maybe a video would be best to demonstrate the bug.
<dupondje> well it boots, shows me some info (initializing SATA drivers etc, found hdd etc) and then suddenly it just goes black
<DanaG> [  789.864278] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<DanaG> The behavior of the "sub" slider in gnome-volume-control also makes no sense.
<dupondje> oho
<dupondje> kinda crap bug in the upgrade process !
<dupondje> it doesn't run update-grub !
<BluesKaj> dupondje, try sudo update-grub in the terminal
<dupondje> BluesKaj: I know, but I did the upgrade process from Jaunty to Karmic, it removed the old kernels etc, but it didn't run update-grub automaticly
<BluesKaj> dupondje, grub2 right ?
<dupondje> grub1
<dupondje> Jaunty is grub1
<dupondje> so after upgrade its still grub1
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> now gdm doesn't start somehow
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   chromium-browser firefox firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding firefox-3.5-gnome-support firefox-3.7 firefox-3.7-branding   firefox-3.7-gnome-support firefox-gnome-support gwibber xulrunner-1.9.1 xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9.3
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure but it could be looking for grub-pc package to install , since it's supposedly going to be ( I heard rumours) the default bootloader on karmic official release
<BUGabundo> I should do something about that
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: its already the default
<BUGabundo> even debian is advising migration on squeese
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ok that answers the question in some ways , cuz kde4.3 is also slated as the default desktop environment , right ?
<dupondje> I get my login screen, and when I try to login, I just go back to the login screen :s
<BUGabundo> it already is too
<dupondje> any idea what could be wrong ?
<BUGabundo> I miss the good old failsafe gdm :(
<BUGabundo> dupondje: check permitions in $HOME
<BUGabundo> and .xsessionerros
<dupondje> ** (gnome-session:11336): WARNING **: Onbekende optie --choose-session=openbox-session
<dupondje> :s
<BluesKaj> dupondje, install grub-pc then dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc as shown here http://www.serverwatch.com/tutorials/article.php/3733046/Tip-of-the-Trade-GRUB2.htm
<dupondje> BluesKaj: I know, but it should do that in the upgrade process now ?
<BUGabundo> no
<dupondje> well not upgrade to grub2
<dupondje> but at least keep the menu.lst entries up-to-date
<dupondje> cause else u get a unbootable system
<BluesKaj> unfortunately not dupondje , that's an option that you must do yourself
<dupondje> so everybody that upgrades from Jaunty to Karmic will need to run update-grub manually ? Else his system won't boot anymore ?
<BUGabundo> not run update-grub
<BUGabundo> but install grub-pt
<BUGabundo> *pc
<BUGabundo> and it will take care of everything
<dupondje> BUGabundo: but it doesn't tell you to install it ?
<BUGabundo> when?
<penguin42> hmm, from a conversation in another window - is there a USB disk image for installation?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> use usb-creator
<BUGabundo> or unetbootin
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I think that might need fixing; these days there are people who find it more convenient to install from a small CDROM
<penguin42> ^CDROM^USB thumb
<dupondje> BUGabundo: when u do update-manager -d ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: not sure
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yes true, but archive admins don't want more medias
<dupondje> BUGabundo: I am sure, just did the upgrade
<BUGabundo> they already put pressure on mobile team to only release one form
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I can sympathise with that - I wonder if a precursor boot image would work - one that you cat ed together with the iso?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: if it doesn't, just install grub-pc
<BUGabundo> reboot, test it, then run the command provided ( I don't recall now) to remove grub
 * penguin42 should upgrade to Grub2 - although there seemed to be a whole bunch of people saying they weren't getting a grub menu
<BUGabundo> penguin42: grub2 is able to boot from iso too
<dupondje> BUGabundo: ok its easy, but alot of users won't know, will reboot as update-manager tells you, and will have a unbootable system
 * BUGabundo does banana dance
<BUGabundo> dupondje: shouldn't!!
<BUGabundo> please file a bug
<penguin42> BUGabundo: OK, so how does one use the grub2 image and an iso?
<Trewas> old grub still works fine, and I don't there is plans to change to grub2 on upgrades, only on new installs
<BUGabundo> penguin42: its on the grub2 wiki I think
<BUGabundo> correct Trewas
<BUGabundo> that's what I've been saying
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I suspect it needs to work for new people installing for the first time who want to do it from USB stick
<bjsnider> i'd just clean install every time anyway
<bjsnider> upgrades are problematic because of changes in what's being packaged and what is dropped or renamed between distros
<penguin42> bjsnider: It's not a bad point - I tend to just upgrade and I often hit weirdo problems
<bjsnider> since i keep /home on a separate partition it's not hard to clean install
<BUGabundo> penguin42: there are tools for linux, and one is coming for windows, plus thers unetbootin
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: my previous system started on 7.10 alpha
<BUGabundo> and lasted till last month
<BUGabundo> always running alphas :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I keep saying this: there is NO need for a /home now!!!
<penguin42> BUGabundo: OK, it's just this guy over there ----> says it just took him ~2.5 hours to install Ubuntu from a thumb drive, so I can see if others are hitting it, it could b e a bigish problem
<BUGabundo> installer can replace installed system and instal new one without touching user files
<BUGabundo> penguin42: my install was from usbdrive and took 8 (*eight*) timed minutes
<bjsnider> there is no need for a /home?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh but we know what we're doing
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: on another partition
<BUGabundo> since hardy beta or alpha 6
<BUGabundo> penguin42: downloaded iso, run usbcreator, booted into usb
<BUGabundo> thers a wiki for that too
<penguin42> fair enough
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, well, i do not concur. I like to reformat and start again every release
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no need to format
<BUGabundo> don't you read?
<BUGabundo> you can install fresh
<BUGabundo> and not click on FORMAt
<BUGabundo> it will delete (system) files anyway
<dupondje> hmz, Gnome is just gone from sessions list @ login display ... any idea to get it back ? cause I only can login into xfce now
<penguin42> dupondje: Install ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> dinner bbl
 * penguin42 goes
<bjsnider> i want it to delete system files
<dupondje> it was installed tho :(
<dupondje> :( Gnome seems to be gone :s
<dupondje> I just can't select Gnome @ login screen
<dupondje> any idea why its gone after upgrading to Karmic ?
<DanaG> no block devices found
<DanaG> grep: block: no such file or directory
<DanaG> grep: devices: no such file or directory                  grep: found: no such file or directory
<DanaG> no raid devices and with names: "no block devices found"
<DanaG> yes, it does say "and".
<DanaG> !info system-cleaner-gtk
<ubottu> Package system-cleaner-gtk does not exist in karmic
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> Was the thing renamed?
<DanaG> asdfaseratasdf argh laggggggg
<dupondje> nobody ? Just can't login into Gnome anymore :s its just not displayed :(
<BUGabundo> wt(insert bad word here)
<BUGabundo> left for dinner, came back to find the laptop non-properly halted
<BUGabundo> guys what's wrong here
<BUGabundo> PATH="$PATH:/home/bugabundo/android/android-sdk-linux_x86-1.5_r3/tools"
<BUGabundo> $ $PATH
<BUGabundo> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/bugabundo/android/android-sdk-linux_x86-1.5_r3/tools: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> dtchen: what do you think of this ? http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=132288
<BUGabundo>  	Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi and X-Fi Titanium Series Linux 32bit/64bit  Driver Source released
<dtchen> BUGabundo: note that alsa already has drivers for ca0106 and ctxfi
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> what's going on with LCD bright?
<dtchen> ugh ugh ugh.
<dupondje> hmz: running gnome-session gives me gnome desktop, but can't select Gnome from Login screen :s
<dtchen> pulse is clearly screwing something with these idt/sigmatel, analog devices, and realtek codecs
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you feeling ok ?!?
<BUGabundo> my bright keeps going up and own
<dtchen> but - no one with conexant codecs experiences the jack symptoms, because the conexant codecs are pretty craptastic
<BUGabundo> its getting my eyes tired
<DanaG> oh yeah, I ran into some interesting behavior with my Realtek ALC650 in surround mode.
<DanaG> Volume control screwed around with channel balance.
<dtchen> yeah, working on that ATM
<dtchen> i'll have part 1 of X uploaded RSN
<dtchen> the rate at which i'm uploading to the ~ubuntu-audio-dev PPA makes Debian Sid and Gentoo ~x86 look tame
<dupondje> pfft :( can't get gnome back @ login :(
<BUGabundo> dtchen: eheh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: do you need testers of the PPA ?
<DanaG> oh yeah, I shoved the desktop back in the closet again for now; CRT monitor takes up too much space.
<suit> I get horrible performance with enabled visual effects. Got a 8800GTS that's definitely up for the job since Compiz did great on Jaunty. Tried Nvidia Drivers 185 185.18 and 190... Any leads to how I could start solving that problem?
<DanaG> But you know what I mean about the weird behavior of multiple sliders on multichannel?
<DanaG> Oh, and another oddity is that the behavior of the "sub" slider in gnome-volume-control seems inconsistent -- it follows Master.  It should instead be low, "normal", and high.
<DanaG> oh yeah, so my USB sound card seems to just be odd -- it only offers 7.1 audio output, period.  the proprietary Windows drivers must do something special.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> dtchen: link to ppa, and tell me/us what you need testing of
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i'll be sending an e-mail to devel-discuss momentarily
 * BUGabundo is guessing https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<dtchen> yes
<BUGabundo> dtchen: shheeee I have like 400 unread emails there :(
<DanaG> add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<DanaG> yay.
<dupondje> still not gnome :( damn the upgrade is a hell !
<BUGabundo> thanks DanaG. was looking for it
<DanaG> or is it apt-add?
<BUGabundo> it worked
<DanaG> apt-add-repository... or add-apt-repository?
<DanaG> =P
 * BUGabundo opens email and orders by most recent :D
<BUGabundo> ohh its even worse... 591 unread emails
<BUGabundo> :((((
<BUGabundo> darn devs talk so much :\
<dtchen> no we don't
<dtchen> everybody _else_ talks; we're busy letting stuff pile up in our inboxes
<dupondje> Nobody knows how to get Gnome back @ startup ? :s
<akio> dupondje, how did you remove it?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I was j/k
<BUGabundo> I used to keep those MLs fully read, but now I lack the time :(
<dupondje> akio: just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic
<dupondje> and it went gone :s
<akio> what is missing?
<akio> what are you starting to instead of gnome?
<dupondje> akio: It just doesn't show Gnome between sessions @ startup
<dupondje> it starts mythbuntu (xfce)
<DanaG> Unable to mount NTFS_External
<DanaG> not authorized.
<DanaG> yet, it mounts the other volume on that drive, just fine.
<dupondje> anyway gtg now
<akio> sudo aptitude install gnome
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know what would make my sound cards start out muted every time I boot?
<akio> DanaG, that sounds like a pulseaudio bug I had
<DanaG> oh, and my USB sound card really is funky -- it has two Speaker sliders, only one of which works.  And PulseAudio... uses the OTHER one.
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yeah, it was fixed and now its back
<DanaG> The mute one?
<BUGabundo> I'm just waiting for dtchen email to upgrade to PPA and check
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yeah
<DanaG> hmm, I still have my now-unused cardbus audigy2.
<akio> those are cooly
<DanaG> hmm, what's a nice, low-power device that has a cardbus slot?  Something I could run PA on, such as ARM.
<BUGabundo> still no email from dtchen. guess I'll have to do it tomorrow
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i'm debugging a PA issue with Lennart ATM, so it'll have to wait
<bjsnider> with lennart too
<BUGabundo> and that is ?
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> will wait
<BUGabundo> thanks dtchen
<kaddi> Hi, I just upgraded from jaunty to karmic and now when I boot the new 31-kernel my screen remains completely blank, even if I boot into recovery mode. When I boot the old 28 kernel everything boots up fine. Is there a way to reinstall the new kernel, to see if that might fix the problem?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I'll wait for debug test cases you require
<BUGabundo> kaddi: do you have any VGA option in there?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes, that PPA you mentioned above is the one, and the target kernels are at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/test-kernels/jack/
<BUGabundo> what GPU do you have?
<BUGabundo> and good night kaddi
<kaddi> BUGabundo, you mean in the xorg.config?
<kaddi> good night?
<BUGabundo> hummm dtchen so I need kernels too. ok
<BUGabundo> kaddi: yeah. its 23h here :)
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the kernels are only necessary if you're experiencing jack-sense issues
<kaddi> BUGabundo, ah, ok :D good night then :)
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I'm not!
<kaddi> BUGabundo, should I simply remove xorg.config and see if that'll work=
<BUGabundo> kaddi: yes, please rename it and test again
<kaddi> no improvements :/ and if it really was an X-issue, shouldn't recovery mode work as it is text-based?
<BUGabundo> no if you had a VGA option on it
<kaddi> i just moved xorg.conf to xorg.conf.karmicupdate
<kaddi> didn't check what was written in it
<BUGabundo> no, not there kaddi
<BUGabundo> on grub
<BUGabundo> I suppose you still have grup (1)
<BUGabundo> and have not upgraded to grub2 (aka grub-pc)
<kaddi> i didn't see any notification about grub2 being install, but I will check
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> just see if grub has any VGA option on the kernel stanzas
<kaddi> how do I do that?
<BUGabundo> and kaddi I'm still waiting for you to tell us, what's you'd GPU
<kaddi> BUGabundo, sry must have missed that question, it's an inbuilt intel chip
<Spee_der> Howdy folks. I am stuck, again. This time with Karmic. On re-boot, it stops on *** Checking battery state and won't move past. Hmmm, I'm not using a lap-top though..... I can get to another terminal, but don't know how to kick start....
<Spee_der> The kernal is 2.6.31-5 generic.
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: tried ctrl+c ?
<Spee_der> Yes. No response.
<BUGabundo> recovery console?
<Spee_der> CTRL-X, same, no response.
<BUGabundo> kaddi: on a TTY do: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BUGabundo> and go down to close to the bottom
<BUGabundo> there you will find the entries for the kernel stanzas
<Spee_der> I can ALT-F4 and login. But I am not sure what I need to do to kick start the main menu
<BUGabundo> see if any has VGA= SOMETHING
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: is that *after* gdm or on boot?
<Spee_der> This is on boot.
<Spee_der> No splash, so I can what is loading etc.
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: so where are you doing alt+f4?
<BUGabundo> I'm sorry but you confused me with that!
<BUGabundo> :)
<Spee_der> Sorry.
<Spee_der> Boot on main screen. It stops at the ***Checking battery state.
<Spee_der> From there I can login on another console screen using ALT-F4. I will check HTOP and see , but I need a by-pass for the battery check in the boot.
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> now that's more clear
 * BUGabundo wonders where are all the other testers. did everyone go on strike and forgot to let me know????
<kaddi> BUGabundo, entries only contain title, root, kernel and some of them have initrd and quiet. the kernels are started with options like ro, quiet, splash. no reference to vga
<BUGabundo> ok kaddi. thanks
<BUGabundo> kaddi: can you try to choose XFIX from recovery console menu, from the working kernek?
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: anything on dmesg?
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, I will have a look @ dmesg now.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: billybigrigger cwillu yoasif am I missing some bunny killing party or something ??
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, no, nothing significant there really.
<kaddi> BUGabundo, i don't have XFIX in that list.. i have resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, netroot and root
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, I don't think it is writing to dmesg because of where it is getting stuck anyway.
<BUGabundo> humm great, now we lost xfix :(
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: any other kernel?
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, No. I just loaded this as NEW on new drive.
<BUGabundo> kaddi: please try this:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: so the daily installer is broken. good to know :\
<kaddi> in a normal terminal?
<BUGabundo> was this a daily image Spee_der?
<BUGabundo> kaddi: yes, on the recovery TTY
<BUGabundo> or any other console you have at hand
<BUGabundo> if you are not root, you need sudo
<kaddi> BUGabundo, I can't get into it, because I can't find my root password.. :p
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> kaddi: you said you could login as your user right?
<BUGabundo> then sudo passwd root
<BUGabundo> should do it
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, an ISO I downloaded/burned CD on 14.08.09. From there it has been apt-get update / apt-get upgraded a couple times.
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, kernel ia2.6.31-5 generic
<Spee_der> ia = is
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: this system had already worked and after some upgrade broke?
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, oh yes. Was working nice 'cept for a few minor problems with Firefox 3.5
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, I can't get to the command line on boot to tell it to not look for the battery check state.
<kaddi> btw I'm really impressed with the resources karmic is using... I was expecting it wouldn't be able to really run smoothly on my old laptop, but it's doing just gine :) (when I'M not using the new kernel ;) )
<BUGabundo> kaddi: :)
<BUGabundo> yeah karmic is even faster then jaunty
<BUGabundo> and that's gnome, you should try xubuntu
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: ok, we need to get this stall at some point and debug
<BUGabundo> in extreme case you can also boot the livecd and chroot in there and try to downgrade last updated packages
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, right....
<BUGabundo> or re-install
<kaddi> BUGabundo, I get no output on the reconfigure part, is that normal?
<BUGabundo> but I rather we find out what the prob is
<BUGabundo> kaddi: it is
<BUGabundo> it should just make a xorg.conf
<kaddi> ok, I'll reboot and see how things go :)
<BUGabundo> see if it is in there
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, I will re-boot and see if I can capture it b/4 hand. Is there a way to tell kernel to ignore the ***Check battery state ?
<kaddi> no xorg.conf was created
<BUGabundo> not AFAIK
<BUGabundo> no??
<BUGabundo> it should
<kaddi> I thought it wasn't really necessary?
<kaddi> the pc I'm typing from is running without a xorg.conf just fine (on jaunty that is)
<BUGabundo> its not
<BUGabundo> but if it is failing it helps to have it there
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, Nope. On re-boot, I can't capture it before the Loading the kernel and next splash screen for Ubuntu.
<BUGabundo> guys I'm out of idea for both of you
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, CTRL-C and ESC do nothing but lock the screen.
<BUGabundo> but now I have to go to bed. early morning tomorrow
<BUGabundo> Spee_der: grub2 uses SHIFT
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, thank Bug. I will finger it out soon enough. Thought I'd ask .
<kaddi> thanks for the input :)
<BUGabundo> yeah I know not the most common change !!
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, thanks will try that too.
<platius> do I need to do more than keeping alpha3 updated to get Alpha4?
<BUGabundo> if any of you guys/gals track down your probs please file a bug on Launchpad
<kaddi> I will :)
<BUGabundo> platius: running update-manager is sufficient to get you to final release
<platius> ty
<BUGabundo> just do it as aften as you can (daily for ex)
<BUGabundo> now, BED
<platius> night night
<kaddi> sleep well :)
<Spee_der> BUGabundo, how to cancel the Ubuntu splash screen on boot so I can see what is going on for load ??
<billybigrigger> doh
<billybigrigger> 170mb of updates :)
<kaddi> hmm... anyone else got any ideas on why karmic would run with the .28 kernel, but not the new .31 kernel? Might it help to reinstall the kernel? If so, how do I do that?
<billybigrigger> why won't your kernel boot?
<Spee_der> Well, dang.
<kaddi> well, I did a apt-cache policy linux-image.2.6.31-6-heneric and it saysinstalled: none, candidate 2.6.31-6.25
<kaddi> so I'm supposing the kernel isn't installed?
<kaddi> *generic
<kaddi> billybigrigger,  but this would leave the question why the kernel is showing in grub and why the karmic update didn't install it, though
<kaddi> billybigrigger, I don't know why it is not booting. I just upgraded and it's running fine on the old kernel, but not on the new one. (I found the installed kernel: 2.6.31-5.24)
<kaddi> BUGabundo suggested that it might be a X problem, I ran dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, but that didnt help
<lifeofguenter> does gfxboot work with grub2?
<DanaG> there's a "gfxmenu" thing, but I found it to be horribly, horribly slow and glitchy / repaint-ey.
<lifeofguenter> hmm yes DanaG just reading about it..
<lifeofguenter> hope there are already some nice themes available...
<DanaG> There are themes that would look nice, if it didn't take a half a second to paint the whole screen once.
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-16
<Jordan_U> penguin42: True, btrfs de-duplication might still allow you to reuse the common blocks but btrfs de-duplication is only planned at the moment.
<EliteHunters> anyone has any other option on how to install adobe flash into kubuntu
<EliteHunters> the deb file is there
<EliteHunters> konsole is open
<EliteHunters> anything worth trying
<Pici> Argh, why does openoffice.org need to fill up apt-listchanges with all of its changelogs back to 1.9
<bathacid1> hello is 10.10 really that different than 10.04?
<alket> I want to install 10.10 in another partitions but i get this error " No init found. Try passing init= bootrag" ?
<Volkodav> another partitions ?
<alket> sorry , partition
<CryWolf> My laptop is now successfully running Maverick.  I only really ran into one difficulty: needing to disable KSM for the radeon driver to get X working.  I don't know if that counts as a bug.  Should that be mentioned somewhere?
<CryWolf> And on a definite plus, ACPI now works, even without the "acpi=copy_dsdt" kernel parameter.
<alket> CryWolf, I think any problem is worth mentioning
<alket> and reporting
<CryWolf> I'll set myself up a launchpad account soon and report it.
<Delvien> So I was wanting to test out the new sound applet features.... but I dont see them. Are they not in yet? (fully update btw)
<rhandom2> trying to use Rhythmbox import to import files from ~/Downloads/folder/ into Rhythmbox on Maverick Meerkat, but nothing happens. Rhythmbox help will not open.. Am I using import the wrong way?
<knittl> what happened to ubuntu.com/testing? it forwards me to the home page
<head_victim> So is openoffice meant to disappear with an update?
<Pici> Probably not.
<alket> how to report a bug for installation process ?
<bazhang> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> alket, which installer? debian or the non alternate one
<alket> the graphical one
<bazhang> !find ubiquity
<ubottu> Found: ubiquity, ubiquity-casper, ubiquity-frontend-debconf, ubiquity-frontend-gtk, ubiquity-frontend-kde (and 6 others)
<alket> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> alket, ubiquity iirc
<alket> I have a problem installing maveric in my main pc, im installing it with USB disk and after it start booting it displays this error: no init found try passing init bootarg
<shadeslayer> people
<shadeslayer> you can haz google call in kopete ^_^
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu2
<edgy_> Hi, In maverick I am getting losts of lockups and have to reboot. Is it a bad disk or a kernel issue? http://pastebin.ca/1918163
<bjsnider> edgy_, the smart data says it's a bad disk
<sebsebseb>  
<jpds> sebsebseb: I agree.
<sebsebseb> jpds: :D
<sinurge> the nvidia 256 driver was updated for xserver upgrade how to know fi the 173 driver is upgraded as well
<blackest_knight> Is there a usability bug report for mavericks abysmal netbook interface ?
<blackest_knight> has anyone here actually tried using it ?
<Ian_corne> I've tried it 3 releases now
<Ian_corne> ran away screaming after one day every time
<Ian_corne> and I have an asus eee
<Ian_corne> the default one is just so much handier for me
<Ian_corne> I like my applets..
<blackest_knight> Lucids interface is quite nice
<blackest_knight> its clear and easy to use.
<Ian_corne> I've tried it but it's not my kind of cookie
<blackest_knight> but this new one doesn't know what it is but thinks it is important
<blackest_knight> thats why it has to be always visible
<blackest_knight> lucids version could work with  a touch screen
<blackest_knight> this new one the icons are too small
<blackest_knight> when i couldnt get a terminal or locate the programs i use  thats when i had enough
<kristjan> can you encrypt your home with desktop installer? or do I need to download alternate iso?
<penguin42> kristjan: Desktop one will let you do it
<kristjan> good, thanks
<blackest_knight> hi is there an way to get lucids netbook interface working again in maverick ?
<funkyHat> Weird! My notify-osd boxes have the right and bottom edges chopped off
<penguin42> curious
<CryWolf> Is there an RSS feed or mailing list to track Maverick bugs?
<td123> CryWolf: checkout launchpad
<td123> CryWolf: there are a lot of them
<yofel> CryWolf: there is an rss feed and ML to track *all* ubuntu bugs, but the best chance to get all maverick bugs is to look at bugs tagged with 'maverick', you can't subscribe to tags yet though
<CryWolf> Ah, found the Maverick bug mailing list.  No RSS feed that I can see, though.
<jono> is anyone having problems with maverick upgrades?
<jono> it looks like gconf is part of the issue
<td123> CryWolf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<td123> CryWolf: if you open it in firefox, the rss feed is there
<penguin42> jono: I've not tried doing an update from lucid in the last couple of weeks; but doing updates on the existing maverick installs I've got seem to be working
<td123> (rss icon in the address bar)
<jono> penguin42, this is maverick to maverick
<jono> just a dist-upgrade
<penguin42> jono: Seems OK here
<penguin42> jono: I currently have   kopete libgirepository1.0-0 held back apparently
<CryWolf> td123: Found it, thanks.  Not used to looking at the address bar for that.
<td123> CryWolf: that's where I always check first for rss feeds :)
<jono> penguin42, this is what I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479049/
<td123> g2g bye o/
<penguin42> jono: Maybe its the dbus problem near the top?
<IdleOne> root?
 * IdleOne taps jono on the fingers
<penguin42> jono: It looks like dbus has failed to upgrade and everything after got upset?
<jono> IdleOne, I am chrooted in to fix it
<jono> penguin42, any idea how I fix that?
 * penguin42 sighs as my machine upgrade texlive - you don't know how little I care about tex
<IdleOne> jono: I suggest just leaving it be and let it fix itself
<penguin42> jono: oh, you're chrooted - I don't think that's helping if it's trying to find the dbus socket
<penguin42> jono: Why are you chrooted?
<jono> penguin42, ahhh so maybe if I reboot and run -f install
<jono> that might fix it
<jono> penguin42, the X transition too me down
<penguin42>  -f install always helps :-)
<jono> lets give it a try :)
<CryWolf> Hrm.  ubuntu-bug didn't seem to report my bug under Maverick.
<jono> penguin42, looks like it is upgrading now
<jono> thanks!
<penguin42> TTOTD: Don't upgrade libvirt and co while you have vms running
<penguin42> jono: No problem
<penguin42> actually, upgrade of libvirt just took out the front end - VMs carried on without a blink
<penguin42> jono: It's happy?
<jono> penguin42, not really, won't start X
<penguin42> jono: Hey well, X is a bonus
<penguin42> jono: Which graphics card?
<jono> penguin42, Intel
<jono> are a lot of people still SOL on X?
<penguin42> SOL?
<penguin42> Intel is working fine on this <---- machine, Radeon on this ----> with some tweaks
<CryWolf> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<jono> penguin42, s**t out of luck
<jono> CryWolf, are the X issues with KMS?
<penguin42> jono: Ahha!
<CryWolf> jono: It was for me.  Simple fix, and I have a fully functional X now.
<penguin42> jono: So Intel is being good for me; (i945gm), Radeon I need to edit the grub boot to remove the set gfxmode=
<jono> CryWolf, what was the fix?
<CryWolf> echo options radeon modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf
<penguin42> CryWolf: I'm running ok with mode setting actually (HD4350)
<Jordan_U> jono: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<CryWolf> Mine has an HD4200
<CryWolf> penguin42: Mine is also a Toshiba, which I've found isn't as good as they used to be.
<penguin42> CryWolf: My radeon needs the set gfxmode taking out; not tried taking mode setting out
<CryWolf> I don't think mine has the set gfxmode in the grub menu.
<penguin42> CryWolf: My Tosh laptop is Intel graphics
<penguin42> an HD4200 should work on KMS
<CryWolf> Ah, I see set gfxpayload.  Now to see what that does.
<penguin42> CryWolf: See bug 605614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605614 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ATI] GPU lockup with gfxpayload=keep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605614
<jono> Jordan_U, will try - will need to dump it to a USB stick
<CryWolf> I assumed an HDxxxx would be ATI, based on my video card description.
<penguin42> yeh
<CryWolf> penguin42: I wonder if it is the same problem I saw.  Did you have a blank screen with a small multicolored line that moves like a mouse pointer?
<penguin42> CryWolf: No, I find that kills the startup almost completely in weird random ways
<CryWolf> Hrm.  Mine appeared fully functional, apart from no actual X display.
<CryWolf> Though now I'm curious, so I'll give that a try.
<jono> Jordan_U, I am having difficulty getting this off my broken laptop
<Jordan_U> jono: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<jono> Jordan_U, it is segfaulting though
<jono> Jordan_U, signal 11
<jono> I can boot into recovery mode, yes
<Jordan_U> jono: From there can you connect to the internet, install pastebinit, and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"?
<jono> Jordan_U, I can't get connected on this machine
<jono> I just tried t mount my USB stick and no luck
<jono> let me try again
<penguin42> it's not a happy machine
<jono> indeed
<penguin42> bah, something has broken flash for me in the last few hours
<CryWolf> Hrm.  I seem to be having trouble finding documentation for gfxpayload.  And grub-doc doesn't appear to have any documentation.
<yofel> well, gfxpayload can have '=keep (the default right now), =text, =$resolution (replace with one listed by vbeinfo)'
<yofel> that are the options that I know
<penguin42> CryWolf: It's something to do with trying to keep it all in pretty graphics all the way from grub forward
<jono> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/gUmYb3Xv
<CryWolf> I dislike using options I can't find documentation for.  But for this, I'll give it a try.
<CryWolf> I also assume that grub-doc containing only changelogs, copyright, and news is a bug.
<jono> Jordan_U, not sure if that will help pinpoint the prolbem
<BUGabundo> evening
<jono> problem
<jono> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> *very* stupid question of the day
<CryWolf> penguin42: "set gfxpayload=text" works.  I'll have to update my bug.
<BUGabundo> this new announcement of multitouch for maverick
<penguin42> CryWolf: Also subscribe to the one I pointed to?
<BUGabundo> does it work in every HW, or requires touchpads with support?
<jono> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<penguin42> ok, new ia32-libs breaks flash
<Jordan_U> jono: No, sorry.
<CryWolf> penguin42: Probably worthwhile.
<jono> Jordan_U, ok no worries, I will file a bug
<penguin42> CryWolf: It seems to cause different problems for different people - some it just kills boot completely, for you it's more subtle
<CryWolf> It does seem to cause a lot of problems, though.  I'm surprised it's not a FAQ.
<penguin42> yeh, how do we get stuff added to the faq?
<CryWolf> Next trick, figuring out how to permanently change grub.cfg
<yofel> CryWolf: edit /etc/default/grub
<yofel> CryWolf: you need to change gfxpayload?
<penguin42> hi, can anyone on 64bit tell me what version of ia32-libs they have?
<CryWolf> yofel: Found it.  It's not there, it's /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<Jordan_U> CryWolf: No, you want to edit /etc/default/grub
<yofel> CryWolf: do not edit that file, you can change that in /etc/default/grub
<CryWolf> I don't see it as an option in /etc/default/grub
<CryWolf> penguin42: 2.7ubuntu26
<Jordan_U> CryWolf: set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<yofel> CryWolf: add a line with '#GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' in /etc/default7grub
<yofel> without the #
<penguin42> CryWolf: And that's on a Maverick that was uptodate before today?
<yofel> Jordan_U: no need for the 'set'
<CryWolf> penguin42: Last update was a day or two ago.
<penguin42> ok, thanks
<CryWolf> I wonder if I have an old /etc/default/grub from a previous version.
<Jordan_U> yofel: I meant set as a verb not as syntax, but I see that was far from clear :)
<CryWolf> I'll add that line.  Thanks.
<yofel> Jordan_U: oh, I misunderstood that ^^
<Jordan_U> CryWolf: The line you want to add is just "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text", without the quotes and without either "set" or "#" at the beginning.
<Jordan_U> CryWolf: You can see all of the possible options for /etc/default/grub @ http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<CryWolf> Looks like it's set now.  Thanks.
<penguin42> ok - I can confirm going back to ia32-libs 2.7ubuntu6 gets flash going again; you might want to take a copy from your cache if youv'e still got it
<yofel> you mean 2.7ubuntu26 ?
<yofel> that version comes from lucid-updates
<penguin42> yofel: Interestingly I don't - I mean ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu6_amd64.deb which is the one I picked off ftp.ubuntu.com
<yofel> erm, that's jaunty...
<yofel> you can download the debs directly from the archive too http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/
<penguin42> oops - let me try 26
<penguin42> yep still works with 26
<Ian_corne> penguin42: i have this as version  Installed: 20090808ubuntu1
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Does flash still work for you?
<Ian_corne> err
<Ian_corne> ues
<Ian_corne> yes
<Ian_corne> sec
<Ian_corne> no!
 * BUGabundo slaps Ian_corne back in place
<Ian_corne> missing plugin
<Ian_corne> my flash games!!
<penguin42> no more kittens doing silly things
<Ian_corne> ooh
<Ian_corne> sushy cat
<Ian_corne> know it?
<penguin42> Ian_corne: Bug 618900 if rolling ia32_libs back fixes it
<Ian_corne> http://onemorelevel.com/game/sushi_cat_honeymoon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618900 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 disappeared - broke flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618900
<Ian_corne> subbed and confirmed
<Ian_corne> I've got youtube set to html5 so I don't notice it all that quick
<Ian_corne> embeded is broken tho :(
<Ian_corne> I still have it installed btw
<Ian_corne> http://pastebin.com/aJFjrCHK
<penguin42> Ian_corne: That game is much too surreal
<Ian_corne> :D
<Ian_corne> full belly achieved!
<Ian_corne> OMG
<Ian_corne> this means I can't play transformice...
<Ian_corne> how can one "force version" via synaptic?
<Ian_corne> It's greyed out
<yofel> do you have lucid repos still enabled? maverick only has the newest version
<Ian_corne> no
<Ian_corne> ok
<Ian_corne> i could do that
<yofel> either install from /var/cache/apt/archives or download the deb from the mirror link I posted
<Ian_corne> cache only has newest too
<Ian_corne> hmm weird
<yofel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/
<Ian_corne> what's with the weird version name btw?
<yofel> year/month/day ?
<yofel> source snapshot I guess
<yofel> or they stopped doing releases
<Ian_corne> how should it then work magically?
<Ian_corne> ah, I have to restart the browser
<dutchie> hmm
<dutchie> seem to be seeing a fair bit of "ImportError: libgirepository-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" on my maverick box
<dutchie> even though it's definitely in /usr/lib
<Ian_corne> I remember that being uninstalled
<dutchie> oh dear
<dutchie> update-manager just crashed
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> wait for ubuntu-bug crash too
<dutchie> hmm, it seems to have gone mad now
 * dutchie does the "Restart to complete upgrade" before continuing to try and fix it
<penguin42> damn Ian_corne you and showing me Flash games
<dutchie> it should be possible to change my real name without vipw
<penguin42> chfn
<dutchie> heh
<Ian_corne> haha penguin42
<dutchie> i meant gui-ly, but thanks
<penguin42> dutchie: You're right, the about me gui doesn't let you change that - BUG
<dutchie> i'll file it as soon as i've finished upgrading
<penguin42> the deformation and jellyness of the cat in that game are an incredible piece of work
<yofel> dutchie: is libgirepository1.0-1 really installed?
<yofel> dutchie: note: NOT libgirepository1.0-0
<dutchie> dunno
<yofel> dutchie: check with apt-cache policy in a terminal
<yofel> oh wait
<dutchie> it seems to have sorted itself out now
<dutchie> and it is installed
<yofel> well, ok, if that happens the app needs a rebuilt against new girepository
<yofel> *rebuild
<yofel> current is libgirepository-1.0.so.1 and the app looks for libgirepository-1.0.so.0
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-17
<Daskreech> Hello I"m getting an Unknown keyword in configuration file at boot
<Daskreech> Wrote last night's daily to a USB drive
<penguin42> do you have the text around it and what else is on the screen at that point?
<Daskreech> penguin42: me?
<Daskreech> yes I do
<penguin42> yes
<Daskreech> boot: under the error obviously
<penguin42> did it say what the keyword was that was unknown?
<Daskreech> Nope it's a generic boot error
<Daskreech> SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 Ebios Copyright etc
<Daskreech> that's above the error
<Daskreech> and I can't enter anything at the boot: prompt
<Daskreech> I'm overwriting it with the latest stable and see what it does
<penguin42> what did you create the boot drive with? Lucid?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> usb-creator on Lucid
<penguin42> I saw a bug go past on here a couple of days ago about an incompatible version of syslinux on lucid
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> so I need to get maverick to be able to test maverick?
<penguin42> bug 608382 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<Daskreech> Phooey :(
<Daskreech> Hmm now i can't make a Lucid bootdisk anymore
<Daskreech> Uncaught exception was raised Errno 5 Input/output error
<penguin42> that sounds different
<penguin42> something got fun or broke
<penguin42> fun? Full!
<Daskreech> Hmm apparently need root to write to the thumb drive
<Daskreech> penguin42: I just formatted the drive
<|rt|> does anyone know if the installer is going to support installing on multi-device btrfs pools?
<|rt|> currently if i setup the btrfs pool with a livecd prior to running the installer I it won't accept the btrfs volume for installation
<Volkodav> I do not think so
<Volkodav> you can do that after install though
<Volkodav> what's the reason you need it at install time ?
<|rt|> ok I'll give that a try....I'm trying to play with ubuntu server using virtualization with 6 disks
<|rt|> well given the pooled storage nature of btrfs I was hoping to just make / the btrfs pool and then make subvolumes for other mount points
<|rt|> but maybe I'm just trying to drag my zfs baggage and push it onto btrfs :)
<|rt|> the ultimate goal hear is to move my home server which has 6 SATA drives from OpenSolaris to Ubuntu Server leveraging btrfs
<|rt|> I was planning on using the RAID10 volume type that btrfs supports
 * Milos_SD-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Spavam ... ) | Since: ( Monday, August 16, 2010. 22:13:47 ) Xlack v2.1
<yofel> !away | Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<penguin42> yofel: I don't know if there is a generic bug for this - but see bug 598780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598780 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598780
<penguin42> yofel: I've just added my understanding of what's happening; there are quite a few similar bugs I think
<yofel> erm, are you sure you wanted to ping *me* ?
<penguin42> yofel: Ish - I just wanted to make sure someone on here who was a regular knew for anyone else who hits it - and you were awake
<yofel> heh
<penguin42> IMHO 1) The idea of loading hacks like this is a disaster and 2) The code doesn't exactly seem to do a lot of checks
<yofel> I'm not sure if removing a package should ever remove a file from /etc
<yofel> probably needs a posrm script to get rid of that file
<yofel> *postrm
<penguin42> yofel: Indeed, however having the consequence of persistently giving errors isn't what you want either
<yofel> right
<yofel> shouldn't that bug be against 'appmenu-gtk' though?
<penguin42> I think it's spitting one of these out on every menu item that's added
<penguin42> yofel: The thing that loads it is an ubuntu specific patch in libgtk
<yofel> ah
<penguin42> I was wondering if I should add appmenu-gtk to it as well - but frankly it's the mechanism that's broken
<penguin42> yofel: I've just added a comment clarifying that - does it make sense?
<yofel> sounds good
 * penguin42 goes to bed!
<Poser> hello just wondering if gnome fixed it's intel graphics issues yet
<IdleOne> Poser: what issue is that?
<Poser> it crashes and only works with gnome2
<Poser> gnome3 won't boot
<IdleOne> hmm check launchpad.net for bugs I suppose
<Poser> it's a gnome 3 issue with the gma intell graphic cards
<Poser> i looked all over with google and didn't see any fixes yet
<Poser> probably means no but was hoping someone knew for sure
<IdleOne> I don't know to be honest
<Volkodav> flashplayer is still down this evil ?
<edgy> Hi, aplay file.wav no sound but mplayer works, any idea?
<MTecknology> 2mo before release...
<MTecknology> I think it's time to upgrade my one and only system
<MTecknology> Is it stable yet?   (please don't yell - I find it funny)
<kklimonda> MTecknology: pretty stable
<MTecknology> kklimonda: rock solid?
<kklimonda> MTecknology: well, no - it's ubuntu and not debian ;)
<MTecknology> kklimonda: I remember the first year I jumped my only system to the devel release - kaboom
<kklimonda> I use it as my primary os
<MTecknology> I didn't understand that the constant suggestion of removing large sums of packages was a bad thing - I thought it was cleaning things up
<kklimonda> hehe
<MTecknology> kklimonda: Do you have another system to fall back on?
<kklimonda> no
<MTecknology> kklimonda: I have only one laptop
<kklimonda> but then there isn't much I can't fix
<MTecknology> Now for a lot of sdownloading
<kklimonda> if you have nvidia you have to add IgnoreABI to get closed driver to work
<MTecknology> intel
<kklimonda> and there is no closed driver for ati right now afair
<kklimonda> oh, so you should be more or less good to go
<MTecknology> Hoping so, we'll find out whenever this thing downloads
<MTecknology> kklimonda: oh! I also run a custom stripped down kernel
<MTecknology> Yucky  [17%] 37.6kB/s 32min 14s s
<MTecknology> I missed part of that -  17% [Working] 8h 39min 7s
<kklimonda> MTecknology: I can't help you with that - I have an allergy for custom kernels outside of embedded and similar cases ;)
<MTecknology> kklimonda: :P - I stipped mine down further than what Ubuntu likes and I'm using 2.6.36-rc1
<Skydrome> ? release schedule
<Skydrome> !release schedule
<Skydrome> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Skydrome> woot, is it  a good time to grab a nightly build?
<Skydrome> or dist upgrading?
<Andre_Gondim> since last update all pages that has flash doesn't show nothing
<Ian_corne> does nvidia work already now?
<Ian_corne> or do i need special h4x to get it to work?
<knittl> hi. nvidia-current is currently broken? no pun intended …
<CryWolf> knittl: Broken how?
<knittl> when booting it hangs after/in splash screen
<knittl> no hdd activity nor anything else
<knittl> jockey does not work, and installing manually yields this problem. xorg logs tell me it's abi incompatible with current xserver version
<CryWolf> can you switch to a console?  (ctrl-alt-f1)
<knittl> nope.
<knittl> i'll try to ignore abi version for now, rebooting
<knittl> because directly booting into console works and lspci tells me nvidia driver is in use
<CryWolf> I don't have nvidia in my system.  I was thinking it might be something else, but I don't think that would give an ABI mismatch.
<knittl> yay, it works again
<billybigrigger> you should check the forums
<billybigrigger> that nvidia breakage was expected and the workaround is posted
<billybigrigger> fyi for next time :P
<billybigrigger> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<midkniht> :)
<Kangarooo> hello Bug 616725 can i somehow in 10.10 delete session?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616725 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Cant delete sessions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616725
<knittl> morning. gnome-power-manager crashes and won't start again. is there already a bug filed?
<Ian_corne> It's weird
<Ian_corne> I'm using noveau
<Ian_corne> but when i go to display properties
<Ian_corne> it says I'm using the priopretary driver
<Ian_corne> and should use the vendor-specific tool
<Ian_corne> which launches and says i'm not using their driver
<yofel> lsmod and check what module is loaded, they're exclusive
<Ian_corne> i did
<Ian_corne> it's nouveau
<yofel> odd
<Ian_corne> very
<Ian_corne> I can't say I haven't had my share of weird problems with this card tho
<Ian_corne> I think it's half broken :p
<Ian_corne> http://vimeo.com/12772935
<Kangarooo> hello Bug 616725 can i somehow in 10.10 delete session?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616725 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Cant delete sessions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616725
<nigelb> arg, that's the one that ruined my evening yesterday.
<nigelb> Kangarooo: did you try deleting .cache/sessions ?
<nigelb> not the folder but the files inside it...
<Kangarooo> tryng now nigelb brb reloging
<Kangarooo> nigelb: wow yes that helped.. so now session configs are changed location. hope session gui manager will also be made
<nigelb> Kangarooo: great to know it helped.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<gnomefreak> any progress on nvidia fix?
<dutchie> i seem to be missing one or two nautilus icons
<dutchie> http://media.joshh.co.uk/nautilus.png
<Kangarooo> dutchie: if thats after update- restart. that may happen
<dutchie> ah yes, thanks
<MTecknology> Is it possible to upgrade without do-release-upgrade?
<Pici> MTecknology: Use update-manager -d
<MTecknology> Pici: Does that do the same thing?
<Pici> MTecknology: Yes.
<MTecknology> Pici: I was wondering if you can do something like sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list && aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<Pici> MTecknology: You shouldn't.
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> woohoo - 10.10
<MTecknology> so far I notice no change :P
<MTecknology> I guess aptitude is a little less verbose
<Andre_Gondim> is there any workaround to use flash player?
<BluesKaj> Andre_Gondim: what do you mean , work around to use or not use flashplayer ?
<Andre_Gondim> well, since last update nothing with flash is playing to me
<BluesKaj> Andre_Gondim:  sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> brb
<gnomefreak> has nvidia been fixed yet? i dont remember the bug # to follow it
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: you still need IgnoreABI and the newest drivers to get it to work
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: i tried that config and it failed still
<gnomefreak> i was given the xorg.conf to use and it still didnt work
<kklimonda> oh? you sure you did it right and that you have the newest driver? 256.44?
 * kklimonda is using it right now
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: bjsnider gave me the right conf file
<gnomefreak> and yes it was with .44 version from the x-swat-updates repo
<gnomefreak> i would have been happy with the nouveau drivers after i used that conf file but no matter what i did i couldnt get back to nouveau
<kklimonda> installing nvidia drivers blacklists nouveau module
<kklimonda> maybe that's the problem?
<gnomefreak> i removed the xorg.conf to fix it like it does for another bug wut it still dropped me into TTY
<gnomefreak> s/wut/but
<kklimonda> check if you have /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<gnomefreak> so i gave up and im on Lucid. my maverick box is still around but i am working on it
<sinurge> gnomefreak: think you are usinga legacy video card which is not supported by 256 and 173 wont support the newest xserver
<gnomefreak> sinurge: no its 6200
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: i cant on my maverick box it is open in my garage atm
<kklimonda> ah :)
<sinurge> gnomefreak: fx6200 maybe not supported
<sinurge> i have the same and it does not work, we have to wait for 173 to be upgraded to new xserver
<gnomefreak> here it lists 4 blacklists
<gnomefreak> sinurge: than the other 100 people having issues? there are a crap load of bugs on it. and i was not told in my bug that it doesnt support it. if you run show nvidia-current it should list all the supported cards and the 6200 is listed
<gnomefreak> all 3 of the 6200 are supported
<sinurge> gnomefreak: pls read this sticky : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549195
<sinurge> if you read the nvidia downloads place for 256 it does not show up 6200
 * gnomefreak tends to believe the discription of the drivers :)
<sinurge> anyways alpha3 - there are always going to be some issues ..... more bugs found more safer the sw later
<gnomefreak> neve had that problem it never asked and it never got held back
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: but you get the ABI Mismatch error with 256.44 and IgnoreABI?
<kklimonda> just checking, because it really should work ;)
<gnomefreak> brb leaving comment on how to dfix thier issue (workaround anyway
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: it should but it didnt, soi not sure why it wasnt althought that fix should have fixed it
<gnomefreak> they heed to fix LP :(
<gnomefreak> s/heed/need sorry my typing sucks today
<gnomefreak> also i forgot to add the upstream drivers for my card didnt work either
<Some_Person> How (un)stable is Maverick right now?
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: if nvidia very
<Pici> Some_Person: Some people who need proprietary video drivers are reporting issues, I myself haven't had any problems.
<JFo> I'm using it on my desktop using nVidia and I have no issues
<gnomefreak> other problems too but it all depends on what apps you have installed
<Some_Person> Anything interesting in Maverick?
<midkniht> man
<midkniht> you havent heard about the auto hooker locater built into dbus and the new joint roller printer mod?
<Some_Person> I've kind of been out of the know for a while
<IdleOne> midkniht: nice attempt at humor, please try to remember the !guidelines and !codeofconduct apply here also
<trigrou> for people interested by webgl, I did a small demo about particles http://plopbyte.net/2010/08/webgl-particles/
<Milos_SD> Is there a public PPA for new ubuntu font?
<Pici> Milos_SD: I don't believe that is has been made public yet.
<Milos_SD> I read somewhere that it will be available on Aug 8th ...
<Milos_SD> :O)
<Milos_SD> :)
<IdleOne> Milos_SD: it is available only by invite to certain teams
<IdleOne> I assume they will be making it public soonish
<lucidfox> Gaaaaaahhh
<lucidfox> great
 * lucidfox wanted to talk to Milos_SD
<lucidfox> I hate it when people leave just as I'm about to ping them
<yofel> send him a memo :P
<lucidfox> meh
<lucidfox> Oh, there he is.
<Some_Person> Is maverick good enough yet to use as a production system or would I be better off testing with a separate install? I used lucid at a late alpha stage, should I expect about the same not-working-ness and instability as that?
<penguin42> Some_Person: Yep - same not-working-ness and instability
<Some_Person> But is it any worse/better than lucid was at this stage?
 * penguin42 can't remember lucid at this point
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: its worse and do not install it on production box yet
<gnomefreak> wait until after beta release.
<penguin42> gnomefreak: It does seem to have its collection of nasties at the moment doesn't it
<gnomefreak> penguin42: it does and will. we are still migrating to x1.9 and that alone can and will cause nasty bugs
<penguin42> gnomefreak: I don't actually think those are giving me problems!
<penguin42> although hmm, maybe that's the reason for my problems with assaultcube
<gnomefreak> atm nvidia is the worst imtell should be ok but ati im not sure about
<Some_Person> gnomefreak: I'll test it with an SD install like I did with lucid at first then
<penguin42> gnomefreak: nvidia always hits problems with the abi changes if you're using the closed source; intel is OK for me (although I don't push my Intel machine hard); Radeon has a few annoying bugs
<gnomefreak> ati was very bad during lucid and now its nvidias turn
<Some_Person> This machine is intel
<gnomefreak> maverick is the first time in years i have had any issues with during devel cycles
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: i still wouldnt do it
<penguin42> Some_Person: Fun things keep breaking on and off; I wouldn't run maverick on something which would cause you a  problem if it exploded and ate your cat
<gnomefreak> we used to have it in title but seems it was removed
<penguin42> Some_Person: But hey that's what Alpha's are about
<Some_Person> penguin42: I don't see how an OS would make a machine explode
<gnomefreak> beta is a little better than alpha but by no means is it stable
<Some_Person> gnomefreak: Why not? I'm planning to do a clean separate install on an SD card
<penguin42> Some_Person: Well, it probably won't - but still you see what I mean, don't use Maverick unless you can recover from it breaking the install
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: you can do as you wish but i am giving you the facts
<Some_Person> How could an install to an SD card break my production system on my hard drive?
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: never said it would
<penguin42> Some_Person: It's unlikely but not unheard of
<Andre_Gondim> is the codename of N serie out?
<Pici> Nope.
 * penguin42 plumps for Null Nematode
<gnomefreak> IIRC it is ~2weeks or so before release that we get names posted to devel lists
<Pici> gnomefreak: actually...
<Pici> gnomefreak: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<gnomefreak> it wasnt posted to the devel lists
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure it was just posted. sabdfl just posted that url in -devel
<gnomefreak> hell i remember when we got to vote on the name
 * Pici doesn't know what natty means
<gnomefreak> that would explain that
 * gnomefreak not sure what either word means
<gnomefreak> ah reading lower explains
<Pici> Oddly, one of the dictionary sites lists dapper and jaunty as synonyms.
<penguin42> as a penguin, I definitely wouldn't want to be followed by one of those - it looks sharp
<gnomefreak> Pici: it is pretty much the same as dapper
<gnomefreak> neatly or trimly smart in dress or appearance; spruce: a natty white uniform.
<gnomefreak> ok finally caught up :)
<dupondje> gnome-power-manager broken?
<penguin42> dupondje: Not that I know; this machine hibernated and resumed OK - what you seeing?
<dupondje> no icon and a crash msg  @ boot
<penguin42> dupondje: Ah yes, the icon is broken for me
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ gnome-power-manager
<dupondje> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gnome-power-manager' received an X Window System error.
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> Natty Narwhal
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<martijn81> hi, i noticed that 10.04.1 would came out today. I wanted to help seed this iso for a while, but when will this iso be released? Thanks for your time...
<SwedeMike> is the pressure for .1 download even 10% of the main release? I'd imagine people wouldn't wait to download a patch release like that?
<penguin42> SwedeMike: I guess it depends if there are fixes that stop installation
<Some_Person> "the natty release" doesn't sound very positive
<jpds> Some_Person: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wiktionary/en/wiki/natty
<jpds> martijn81: When it's ready.
<jpds> martijn81: And thanks for the offer to help. :)
<martijn81> yw jpds ;)
<Some_Person> jpds: Yes, but if you didn't know what it meant, what would you think?
<jpds> Some_Person: Look up the work natty?
<jpds> word*
<Some_Person> How many *atty words are positive?
<penguin42> most
<Some_Person> Batty, catty, fatty, and tatty are certainly negative. A patty is a shaped food, which isn't exactly the best.
<penguin42> oh, I see what you mean
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> there's a name already?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
 * vish renames BUGabundo to NATabundo 
<vish> \o/
<NATabunto> :D
<Jordan_U> Natty seems too much like gnatty.
<NATabunto> What the F.................
<NATabunto> are this ppl doing with the icons?
<NATabunto> nautilus disk mounter applet as a 1px icon in my panel
<charlie-tca> heh, it helps keep down the usage???
<ikonia> NATabunto: please don't use that sort of phrase
<NATabunto> charlie-tca: if I didn't want it, I wouldn't install, it and then manually add it to one of my panels
<NATabunto> now its close to useless
<NATabunto> I was scratching my head looking for it
<NATabunto> repluging my e-sata disk, turning it off and on
<NATabunto> till I tried to readd the applet
<penguin42> NATabunto: I have the gnome disk mounter applet OK on my panel
<NATabunto> mine isint
<charlie-tca> yup
<BUGabundo> sorry vish. it was funny while it lasted
<charlie-tca> And I keep thinking I am having vision issues...
<vish> BUGabundo: np.. :)
<BUGabundo> aaahaa
<barry> hello folks.  i have a machine that i upgraded from lucid->maverick.  i thought the upgrade went pretty smoothly but several things are broken.  is this the right forum to ask for help in fixing them?  if there are bugs to be filed, i'm willing to do that.
<penguin42> yep!
<penguin42> what broke?
 * barry wonders where to start :)
<penguin42> pick one
<Volkodav> xorg for starters
<barry> Volkodav: yes, xorg is messed up
<penguin42> barry: In which particular way and which graphics card do you have?
<Volkodav> flash probably
<barry> i have a working dual headed desktop, but no opengl/compiz/desktop effects
<barry> i have a radeon hd 4670 card.  this worked under lucid, but appears broken under maverick
<penguin42> barry: OK, do you run the fglrx or the open drivers?
<barry> i cannot install fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle
<ZykoticK9> First time every i was glad to see someone with ATI over nvidia ;)
<barry> penguin42: neither at this moment, i think.  what's the open driver package?
<penguin42> barry: xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<barry> ZykoticK9: came with the dell workstation, but i really liked it (until it broke :)
<barry> penguin42: checking...
<barry> root@limelight[~:997]% aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<barry> i A xserver-xorg-video-radeon       - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display d
<barry>  
<ZykoticK9> barry, I just say that as nvidia proprietary driver is currently (i still believe?) not working on Maverick
<penguin42> barry: Did you previously have frglx installed?
<barry> ZykoticK9: i know ;)
<barry> penguin42: i didn't change this explicitly, so probably not
<barry> penguin42: i guess that's why fglrx* doesn't install.
<penguin42> barry: Two things; can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and 2) There is a bug that affects some radeon users somewhere between the kernel and grub; it'sfairly easy to try working around by editing a grub boot line - are you up for trying it?
<barry> penguin42: i am.  i may have to powercycle my irc connection if reboots will be coming ;)
<barry> penguin42: let me pastebin the file first...
<barry> penguin42: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479603/
 * penguin42 reads
<Volkodav> what kinda Dell is it ?
<penguin42> barry: OK, I'm kind of confused
<penguin42> barry: That log file happily starts up the Radeon driver, but has an error '(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)'
<barry> Volkodav: a dell studio xps 465 iirc
<barry> penguin42: i wonder if the driver needs to be reinstalled
<penguin42> barry: Have you ever had an nvidia card in that machine or have you ever for any odd reason ever installed the nvidia driver?
<penguin42> Oh, and do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Volkodav> or maybe he has 2 cards in one box ?
<barry> penguin42: the radeon is stock, never had nvidia, only ever the stock card
<penguin42> Volkodav: Possible, but I'm not seeing anything else nvidia like in that output
<Volkodav> dmesg
<penguin42> barry: OK, any xorg.conf?
<barry> penguin42: i don't *think* i've ever installed the nvidia driver, but i wouldn't say i didn't screw up at some point ;)
<barry> penguin42: pastebin coming...
<barry> penguin42: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479610/
<penguin42> barry: Ooh OK
<penguin42> barry: So, that was generated by the frglx proprietary drivers at some point
<penguin42> barry: Can you just take a copy of that file and move it out of the way and see if it's acually any better - or you need to install the frglx drivers (but I've never done that on maverick)
<barry> penguin42: it does look like nvidia-settings and a few of the nvidia-*-modalias packages are installed.  i suppose i should uninstall those ;)
<barry> penguin42: if i move it out of the way, it'll get regenerated?
<penguin42> barry: Yeh I have nvidia-*-modaliases, nvidia-current and nvidia-current-modaliases - but I don't think that's the actual driver - I don't have nvidia-settings
<penguin42> barry: Hang on, can you pastebin a full list of dpkg -l \*nvidia\*
<barry> yep, sec...
<barry> penguin42: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479612/
<penguin42> barry: Can you pipe that through cat so we can see the full titles
<barry> penguin42: yep...
<penguin42> barry: How was the previous ubuntu installed? Fresh install lucid? You installed it from scratch?
<barry> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479613/
<penguin42> barry: OK, remove nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<barry> penguin42: trying to remember ;)  i think it was an upgrade from karmic
<barry> penguin42: +1. sec...
<penguin42> I'm *hoping* that will put the glx stuff back as it should be but I'm not great on my nvidia stuff
<barry> penguin42: apt-get is still giving me an error on fglrx --configure.  i think i should remove that package too
<penguin42> barry: Possibly; I don't know what the current state of frglx is on maverick to be honest
<penguin42> barry: However, frglx is still ahead fo teh free drivers so it might still be what you want to do
<barry> penguin42: gotcha
<barry> penguin42: dpkg -l is still showing ii for nvidia-current but apt-get remove says it's not installed
<penguin42> barry: Just pipe the dpkg -l through cat - there is an nvidia-current-modaliases which is OK
<Volkodav> -- purge
<barry> penguin42: ah yes, that's it
<barry> penguin42: ok, i've removed frglx* and reinstalled xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<barry> i guess it's time to restart the x server... ? ;)
<penguin42> barry: Well restart X, hold on tight and then repaste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log when it doesn't work!
<yofel> penguin42: nvidia-current *is* the actual driver
<yofel> nvidia-common is not
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh that was my guess - the problem is in 80 column dpkg -l shows nvidia-current and nvidia-current-modaliases as being identical
<barry> penguin42: okay, here goes!  if i lose the irc connection, i'll be back asap
<yofel> and the modaliases are used to detect which card you have and recommend the right driver
<barry> penguin42: and piping to cat doesn't help much in an emacs shell buffer ;)
<penguin42> barry: Well as a vi user.....
 * barry has many vi friends :)
<yofel> vim ftw!
<barry> i know.  only us graybeards still use emacs :)
 * penguin42 has never seen a machine with nvidia drivers accidentally installed before
<barry> it's actually a dell studio xps 435mt
<penguin42> so, what state is it in?
<barry> penguin42: it came back up, dual head and all.  i'm trying to enable desktop effects now
<barry> well, that's very interesting
<penguin42>  'interesting'
<barry> yeah, so i go to appearance -> visual effects, and click on normal
<barry> i see the flashing and then the window that asks if i want to keep the settings
<barry> says if i don't respond in 36 seconds, it'll revert
<barry> but i cannot click on any of the buttons
<barry> the title bar does look transparent though
<barry> i cannot seem to grab any windows
<barry> that 36 seconds never counts down.  seems like the desktop is totally unresponsive
<penguin42> Sounds like the X server has just keeled over and died
<penguin42> does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<barry> penguin42: let's see if i can ssh into it
<barry> System information disabled due to load higher than 1
<barry> penguin42: yep
<barry> ssh and vconsole work
<penguin42> barry: Can you get the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<barry> penguin42: should be able to... sec.
<barry> penguin42: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479621/
<penguin42> hmm interesting - it hasn't actually seg'd X
<penguin42> barry: I'd try restarting and instead of compiz I'd start with some simple test - e.g. glxgears
<barry> penguin42: the desktop is reacting to mouse clicks and drags, but veerrrrryyyyyy slooowwwwwlllyyyy
<barry> penguin42: +1
<penguin42> barry: However, now we've got rid of the nvidia infection you might want to five fglrx another go
 * penguin42 disappears for 10mins
<barry> penguin42: good point too
<barry> penguin42: thanks, will try those things and report when you're back
<barry> penguin42: here's some interesting output installing fglrx pointed me at: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479627/
 * penguin42 returns
<penguin42> ok, so it was 15
<penguin42> barry: And how were you installing fglrx ?
<barry> penguin42: apt-get install fglrx
<barry> it does look like something's broken trying to build the kernel modules
<barry> reinstalling linux-generic and linux-headers-generic doesn't help
<penguin42> barry: Hmm it looks like fglrx hasn't been updated for the new version (blame ATI!)
<penguin42> barry: utsrelease.h has moved
<barry> penguin42: yay! ;/
<penguin42> barry: It's now /lib/modules/26.35-15-generic/build/include/generated/utsrelease.h
<penguin42> however, somehow I doubt that will be the only fix
<barry> penguin42: i do remember there's an xorg bleeding edge ppa around.  i wonder if there's something more current in that
<penguin42> barry: It'll have more upto date versions of the open driver, but I doubt of fglrx
<barry> penguin42: gotcha.  maybe that'll solve the high load, unresponsiveness of the open driver
<penguin42> barry: However, I think maybe: http://ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat  does look like it has a new fglrx to try ?
<barry> penguin42: what the heck. it's worth a shot
 * penguin42 is wondering if he has a hardware fault on his mouse middle button or if it's just a bug....
<barry> penguin42: well, fglrx installed w/o error from that ppa, but x server did not start on reboot
<barry> penguin42: checking xorg log
<penguin42> barry: It's possible that lot is intended for isntallation with the whole xorg-edgers set
<barry> penguin42: yep, x server seg fault
 * barry gives the xorg-edgers ppa a try
<penguin42> yeh worth a go
<barry> penguin42: well, x is happy again, but glxgears just complains that "GLX" extension is missing.  i think i'm at about the best state i can be with this.  i appreciate your help!  i may ping #ubuntu-x tomorrow
<penguin42> bah! We had glx working!
<penguin42> well, acknowledging
<penguin42> yeh #ubuntu-x would be good
<barry> penguin42: yeah
<penguin42> barry: So you know, I run an HD4350 single headeed with the open drivers
<barry> penguin42: thanks.  are you tired of me, or would you like to help me take a look at a couple of other (hopefully much simpler) issues?
<penguin42> barry: I don't run compiz, but Google earth is my main GL user
<penguin42> yeh I'm happy to help with any of them if I'm around
<penguin42> heck, and it's not exactly busy in here
<barry> penguin42: gotcha.  i really do appreciate the help!
<barry> :)
<penguin42> np
<barry> penguin42: so one other little weird thing.  on my lucid gnome panel, i've got the little monochrome power button, and my name with a talk-balloon surrounding an X.  know what i mean?
<penguin42> yeh
<barry> these two little applets are missing on my maverick panel.  none of the add-to-panel applets seem right.  do you know what package or applet provides these?
<penguin42> it's one of the indicator-something packages
<penguin42> indicator-applet-session probably
<barry> penguin42: cool thanks.  let me give those a shot
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-18
<barry> penguin42: once again, thanks.  i'm heading off-line now
<MTecknology> So.. wireless isn't working. Any ideas what may have decided to break?
<MTecknology> I don't even have a wireless interface listed :(
<MTecknology> hrm... iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.
<tntc> anyone on a dell studio laptop with a broken eject key?
<tntc> I've got a patch for it, but the ubuntu kernel build proccess has me a bit flummoxed.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/612432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612432 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot needs Experimental branch of Grub" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> that's one bug I have.
<frewsxcv> is text (including passwords) sent in plaintext with imap?
<midkniht> unless you have ssl on
<DanaG> argh, can't install the xmonad -dev package.
<DanaG> Needs gcc-4.1 4.1.2-27ubuntu1, which depends on gcc-4.1-base (= 4.1.2-27ubuntu1) (UNAVAILABLE)
<cyphase> i'm installing alpha3 in a vm and it's stuck at 95%. i remember seeing something about that in #ubuntu, but i didnt see the solution. any suggestions?
<cyphase> hey mario
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=529321
<ubottu> Debian bug 529321 in matchbox-panel "matchbox-panel: does not respect ~/.Xresources Xft.dpi settings" [Important,Open]
<DanaG> hmm, this issue still happens with Ubuntu as well.
<shadeslayer> anyone well versed with OOo
<shadeslayer> how do i set the line spacing to 1.5 ?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Edit paragraph style on indents & spacing the line spacing drop down does have a 1.5 lines option
<shadeslayer> penguin42: where?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: I right clicked to get the menu and went to edit style I think
<penguin42> right click->Paragraph...->Indent&spacing then near the bottom
<shadeslayer> penguin42: and where can i number the pages?
<shadeslayer> s/where/how
<penguin42> sheesh, Create a footer then insert->fields->page number into the footer I think
<penguin42> anyway, breakfast
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> im OOo noob
<DrHalan> evolution freezes on startup
<DrHalan> anyone?
<ripps> For somereason, I can no longer use Alt+anything as a hotkey when using a terminal. I used Alt for a alot of shortcuts in Irssi, but they all don't seem to work anymore.
<minimec> ripps: Where did you configure these Alt+ shortcuts? In irssi itself?
<ripps> minimec: yes, but I know something is up with the terminal because running cat, and then typing anything with alt, just shows the key minus alt
<ripps> I think alt no longer acts as a meta within terminals
<minimec> ripps: I am just logged with irssi session on 10.10. Can you use the Alt+left arrow/ right Arrow? (I can use them)
<ripps> minimec: yeah, that doesn't work anymore
<minimec> ripps: I can tell you that it works for me with irssi in a gnome-terminal with 10.10
<minimec> ripps: Are you sure that the shortcut script is loaded? I guess it is a irssi addon script.
<minimec> ripps: Is it installed?
<ripps> minimec: it affects more than just irssi, I use a screen session and the alt hotkeys for it don't work either
<minimec> ripps: I would do the following. Try to use (install) different Terminals (like the xfce4-terminal), din't use screen first. Do some tests. I guess it's a screen thing.
<DrHalan> does this rules file contain debug symbols for "build-dbg" http://pastebin.com/JMT4y2Ad
<DrHalan> i don'T really understand dh_strip
<craigmarshall9> I'm thinking of downloading the Alpha 3 of Maverick Meerkat, and I have a core i5 processor in my laptop, should I go for the 32 or 64 bit download?
<DrHalan> craigmarshall9: your prozessor is capable of 64bit
<DrHalan> are you using a lot of 3rd-party software?
<craigmarshall9> DrHalen: yes it is, and no I don't
<DrHalan> the whole repository works fine in 64bit
<DrHalan> i can reccomend using 64bit versions of maverick. i use it myself
<craigmarshall9> Okay - great. I just thought it might be less well supported or less stable. If you recommend it though, I will download that one now.
<craigmarshall9> Thanks for your help.
<craigmarshall9> Is ubuntu able to resize NTFS partitions yet?
<craigmarshall9> I have one large NTFS partition, and would like to use the second half of the HD for meerkat.
<craigmarshall9> It used to be that qtparted (on a knoppix live cd) would resize ntds, but ubuntu live cd wouldn't. Can anyone tell me if that's still the case, or else I'm going to have to get hold of something else.
<craigmarshall9> *ntfs
<ripps> I think that the latest gnome-terminal/libvte updates broke alt/meta functionality. However xterm still has working alt/meta.
<penguin42> ripps: Can you give an example of something that broke?
<DanaG> say, ubuntu+2 is "natty narwhal".... my reaction: what the heck does "natty" mean?
<ripps> penguin42: alt+left/alt+right no longer switches windows in irssi. It just moves the cursor left and right.
<penguin42> DanaG: I would say quite nice/smart
<ripps> basically, it acts like I'm not even holding alt, It just passess the other key. If I press alt+a, I get a
<DanaG> ah.
<penguin42> ripps: Just tried it here, and it's certainly sending a different code - e.g. if I do  od -x1  and then type a enter alt-a enter
<DanaG> Narwhal... cool.  Natty?  Weird.
<penguin42> ripps: I see 61 0a 1b 61 0a    which is a, enter, escape a enter
<Pici> Natty and Dapper are synonyms.
<JFo> as is jaunty
<penguin42> see I think of Jaunty a bit differently
<ripps> penguin42: according to xmodmap, alt_l is supposed to be 64
<minimec> ripps: Stupid question: Can you switch your desktop with <ctrl><alt>arrow left/right?
<penguin42> ripps: xmodmap is giving you xevent codes not ascii
<ripps> minimec: yes. It seems alt still works with everything else, just not the terminals
<penguin42> ripps: 1b is an ASCII Escape which is I think what I'd expect alt to do, however I suspect irssi puts the terminal into a different mode and I'm not sure what it's supposed to do in that mode
<ripps> penguin42: it's not just irssi, it's not escaping in normal gnome-termial/terminator either.
<minimec> ripps: Ok. That's what I wanted to no. no wrong keyboard settings or so... So you have that problem in a simple gnome-terminal, without screen loaded?
<ripps> minimec: yes
<minimec> ripps: Did you test xfce4-terminal or xterm, as I told you? CAn you really say, that this is only gnome-terminal related? Does <alt> work in oowriter?
 * penguin42 is trying to think of something he uses that uses alt at the terminal
<ripps> minimec: xfcef-terminal has the problem too
<minimec> penguin42: It works... I tested it on maverick alpha3 with irssi.
<ripps> but xterm doesn't...
<minimec> ripps: oowriter or firefox?
<penguin42> gnome-terminal and xfce4-terminal both use libvte to actually do the terminal bit
<penguin42> xterm doesn't
<ripps> alt+f and alt+a bring up some of the file menus in oowriter
<ripps> so, yeah, alt wors for them
<ripps> *works
<minimec> ripps: penguin42: So it might be somehow gtk related. Is this a fresh install or an upgrade? Do you use an old /home partition with old 10.04 settings?
<penguin42> there was a new libvte package installed today
<ripps> minimec: I've been in Maverick since before alpha1
<penguin42> and that version is a new upstream release
<minimec> ripps: So it just stopped working for you... What if you just added a new user and logged in as that new one. try to verify the bug in a 'clean' situation.
<ripps> minimec: give me a sec, I'll try logging into guest.
<minimec> penguin42: ripps: I just checked my updates... ;) there is indeed a libvte9, libvte-common and a python-vte package ready to install... Hmmm ;)
<ripps> Note to self: Logging out from Guest freezes PC
<ripps> penguin42: minimec: Okay, the alt issue exists in gnome-terminal/xfce4-terminal in guest session. The only thing that work was alt_r+f to open the file menu
<minimec> ripps: I am not afected yet, so I have little interest in doiing it. The new *vte packages seem to be affected with a bug, as penguin42 pointed out.
<ripps> I almost certain that this is vte related, because aterm also works. It's only vte-based terminals that are broken.
<penguin42> anyone else getting a load of warnings during apt operations 'warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0006' nerar line 6 package 'whatever': missing maintainer
<ripps> penguin42: I am
<penguin42> looks like bug 619135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619135 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Warnings in '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/***' while installing banshee" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619135
<penguin42> but it doesn't happen on all packages
<ripps> I don't have banshee installed, I first got it while installing xfce4-terminal
<ripps> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/619939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619939 in vte (Ubuntu) "Alt/Meta escape keys no longer work" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> yeh I got it with mc today (I was searching for something that wanted alt!)
<craigmarshall9> Well Maverick meerkat is working beautifully on my new laptop. Including suspend/hibernate, webcam, etc. The only thing is I still have to use a proprietary driver for my Broadcom wireless, but that's no big deal. Thanks for your help earlier in deciding to go for it!
<ZykoticK9> is nvidia-current working again?  seems the available version includes a 256 version.
<sinurge> i didnt see any updates saying it is
<yofel> ZykoticK9: currently you need 256.44 with ignoreABI set to use it
<ZykoticK9> yofel, available version is 256.44-0ubuntu1 - i assume that looks after the first requirement.  Where is ignoreABI set?  starting google search now ;)
<yofel> look at bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<ZykoticK9> yofel, thanks!
<Daekdroom> !info | libappindicator1
<ubottu> 'libappindicator1' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> libappindicator1: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Daekdroom> Oops
<Daekdroom> !info libappindicator1
<ubottu> Package libappindicator1 does not exist in maverick
<Daekdroom> Still not synced.
<Daekdroom> Heh.
<yofel> !info libappindicator1
<ubottu> Package libappindicator1 does not exist in maverick
<yofel> hmpf
<ZykoticK9> yofel, excellent!  Thanks man!  Hello working proprietary drivers, goodbye working Plymouth ;)
<mauri> where i can find the right repository for maverick
<yofel> ZykoticK9: plymouth works ok here, well ok, the resolution is bad, but at least the color depth is right now
<yofel> mauri: I don't quite understand what you mean
<yofel> where you can download it from?
<ZykoticK9> yofel, same here really - it was more a joke then anything, sorry for confusion
<yofel> haha np ;)
<mauri> yofel: i added and removed more than one time the repositories into the source.list, now i would like to have a complete list of the repositories for maverick
<yofel> well, the sections are 'main restricted universe multiverse' so what you usually need for maverick in sources.list is:
<yofel> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted multiverse universe
<yofel> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick restricted main multiverse universe
<minimec> mauri: This is your friend... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<mauri> minimec: fantastic
<yofel> minimec: oh, nice ^^
<minimec> mauri: Everybody loves that one ;)
<Robertf> Hello
<Robertf> i can't read a pdf file with xpdf (segmentation fault) (Maverick)
<penguin42> hmm, same here
<Robertf> penguin42: is it a bug?
<penguin42> oh yes
<penguin42> looks like bug 611446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611446 in xpdf (Ubuntu) "[maverick] xpdf crashed with SIGSEGV in GlobalParams::findFontFile()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611446
<yofel> my backtrace is different though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/480034/
<penguin42> yofel: Mine is definitely in the findfontfile
<Robertf> penguin42: is there a solution to read the file?
<penguin42> Robertf: evince works
<Robertf> penguin42: thank you
<daskreech> I shouldn't have to use sudo to use the usb creator should I
<daskreech> ?
<bcurtiswx> so, im getting sound on my laptop speakers.  Upon plugging in a headset to the front jack I still get sound from my speakers.. nothing goes into my headphones
<bcurtiswx> alsamixer shows nothing muted
<bcurtiswx> both volumes are at 100%
<bcurtiswx> HDA ATI SB card
<mauri> when i opne ams, an icon appears on desktop.... i i try to close it, the screen becoms black e i cant do nothing
<minimec> bcurtiswx: Go to the volume applet and choose 'Output' I can choose Analog Headphone there. I also have a HDA ATI SB card here. Jack Sense is not working, but plugging the headphones gives me sound on speakers and headphone of I choose 'Analog Output' in the volume settings.
<daskreech> I can't seem to boot from USB drive if I create it with sudo
<daskreech> If i press enter it segfaults
<daskreech> if I let the timer run out it can't find the squashfs
<penguin42> daskreech: Did you make the usb drive on lucid or maverick?
<daskreech> penguin42: Lucid
<penguin42> daskreech: There is a known bug that usb images made on lucid for maverick don't work
<penguin42> bug 608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<minimec> penguin42: Are you talking about the 'ui' thing in the syslinux file?
<penguin42> minimec: To be honest I don't know; I was just aware that the problem existed that images made on L didn't work on M
<minimec> daskreech: open the syslinux.conf file and delete 'ui' at the beginning of the line that starts with 'ui'...
<penguin42> minimec: Yeh that one seems to be the ui one
<minimec> daskreech: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382/comments/5 That is the solution...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged]
<daskreech> minimec: minimec I'll try that
<minimec> daskreech: Worked for me ;)
<daskreech> Well also why is it forcing a sudo to create the USB drive?
<daskreech> bootup stick
<daskreech> not sure what the word for it is :)
<minimec> daskreech: stupid me... I did that last sunday. Don't remember having used sudo rights... maybe for the formatting process of the USB stick...
<penguin42> daskreech: I don't think you can raw-write to a disk normally; you aren't a member of the group disk
<daskreech> penguin42: I'm pretty sure the first two times I did this. (empty stick though) no sudo was needed and the stick worked perfectly off the bat
<penguin42> oh ok
<david_> Hi, I am just setting up my new homeserver and I am thinking about btrfs. How is maverick with btrfs?
<david_> I dont think I can convert from lvm+raid+ext4 to btrfs with a dist-upgrade...
<david_> ...so I am thinking about using btrfs from NOW on. How is it?
 * penguin42 hasn't tried it
<daskreech> david_: you should be able to. btrfs can upgrade inplace. I don't know if maverick ships with the tools on disk but almost certainly post install
<david_> is it included in the alpha/beta builds of ubuntu-server-32Bit? And does there exist a vservers option?
<penguin42> daskreech: Even from a stack like lvm+raid ?
 * penguin42 would like to see that - on someone elses disk
<minimec> david_: I think it is available as install option, wehn you use manual partitioning...
<david_> hrhr, I doubt that this will be mine
<david_> minimec: so the 32b-server edition of maverick is able to boot from btrfs, right?
<minimec> david_: NO! You need a ext partition as /boot
<minimec> david_: ext2-4, jut choose ;)
<david_> hmm, ok. I still have doubts about the btrfs but I will try. How about the vservers? Is there a linux-vservers kernel included?
<minimec> david_: Again I think KVM is default and compiled in the ubuntu kernel
<david_> kvm is bad, my homeserver does not have enough power and ram to handle multiple kernels. Maybe I need to compile my own kernel.
<minimec> david_: what would be a light alternative?
<penguin42> minimec: vservers !
<david_> linux-vservers. Its like bsd-jail or opensolaris-containers. Like a enhanced chroot with own IP adress.
<minimec> penguin42: david_ sounds interesting ;)
<yofel> there is linux-image-2.6.35-15-virtual but I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for
<david_> very easy to handle and improves the security but does not produce overhead
<penguin42> david_: It might be worth checking i it's all in there - I notice there is a util-vserver for the user space tools
<david_> yofel: is there a changelog to the kernel somewhere or any other source of information?
<david_> util-vserver is a good start!!!
<david_> If you have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule tomorrow is said to be " 16"
<david_> If you have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule tomorrow is said to be " 16| Aufust 19th| Release Development Iteration 3 | | Ubuntu 10.04.1 (17th)". What does it mean?
<david_> The most recent verstio
<david_> arrrgh
<yofel> david_: week 16, date 19th, post alpha3 phase
<david_> The most recent version I can get is still Alpha 3, right?
<yofel> no, use a daily build
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Pici> 10.04.1 is a Lucid point release, its not related to Maverick's cycle.
<david_> Is the "*-alternate-*" the ubuntu-server edition?
<Pici> No.
<david_> so where can I find it?
<yofel> david_: server is here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<david_> ah. cool. Ty - would be good to include this url in !daily
<yofel> er no, gnome desktop live/alternative are the most wanted ones, and if we include server then I want kde and others included too, so won't happen :P
<coz_> david_,  alternate is the non desktop live cd install
<yofel> coz_: no, it's the non-live desktop install
<coz_> yoasif,  ok  got the words jumbled there
<coz_> :)
<yofel> np ;)
<coz_> so who is taking care of the new sound theme  choices?
<robertrobert> how stable is Maverick atm?
<minimec> robertrobert: I have regerssions with ATI. Otherwise it's running ok.
<robertrobert> minimec: what kind of regressions?
<robertrobert> minimec: I have ati. it seems as if ati issues will never be fixed right lol
<minimec> I have a x1250 integrated GPU It's RS690. GAllium is not yet included in the Alpha3. --> You will be running x-edgers on a testing distribution ;)
<zezu> Gallium is finally getting integrated?  good news ...
<minimec> robertrobert: It's like using Debian testing with xorg of the SID branch lol ;)
<robertrobert> minimec: oh ok
<minimec> zezu: It looks like. Otherwise I wouldn't have any reason to use maverick.
<robertrobert> minimec: if i don't do crazy compiz stuff and video editing will i notice the regression?
<zezu> Hopefully next comes llvm/clang for full builds
<minimec> robertrobert: What kind of GPU do you use. I feel and see the regression in fullscreen video for example, but not in compiz... (it0s an itegrated GPU, rmember)
<robertrobert> minimec: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<robertrobert> minimec: thats what it says in lspci
<minimec> robertrobert: THat's exactly the same card I have.
<robertrobert> minimec: oh i see. hope the bugs are fixed before the release
<minimec> robertrobert: Stay with lucid, if you need HD kind of Video reproduction.
<robertrobert> but release right after LTS is doubtful. there's probably gonna be lots of new stuff and with that comes bugs
<robertrobert> minimec: minimec right now or after final release also?
<minimec> robertrobert: Our card is not so bad, when it comes to HD Video, but 3D is really bad! GAllium should do the trick in combination with a CPU pipe...
<robertzaccour> minimec: whats that? gallium and cpu pipe?
<minimec> robertzaccour: MAverick Alpha3 is usable though, even with the messy 3D perfomance...
<robertzaccour> minimec: who uses 3d stuff? you mean like crazy compiz right?
<minimec> robertzaccour: Well Gallium is a new module for 3D. With that change it will also be possible to share task with the CPU (same as the GPU Memory is shared)...
<minimec> robertzaccour: ... so bad GPU performance can be 'hidden' with good CPU performance...
<minimec> robertzaccour: 3D is crazy compiz ;)
<robertzaccour> minimec: oh i don't use that haha. transparency is good enough for me.
<robertzaccour> actually I think compositor in xfce is better for transparency than compiz for gnome
<minimec> robertzaccour: I also had some kind of flickering screen when using HDMI out with 10.10 alpha3
<robertzaccour> I'm not really an HD nut. To me its a scam honestly
<robertzaccour> for example: if I'm enjoying a good movie, I'm not really concerned with screen resolution
<SwedeMike> robertzaccour: it's subjective just like religion, I don't think it's productive to discuss it in here.
<robertzaccour> SwedeMike: I was basically just stating that the ati 3d bug isn't really an issue to me
<minimec> robertzaccour: So in my eyes, maverick is stable enough for you ;)
<david_> Ok, I got the daily server builds and want to create a mirrored raid using btrfs. I removed my raid + lvm thinking that btrfs handles these features.
<david_> So how do I create my btrfs raid now? What shall I do?
<h00k> So, is there a known problem with Unity and having applications open that aren't maximised?
<david_> one moment, I think I found it
<h00k> I think it's a mutter problem
<h00k> I did report it at bug 620095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 620095 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter: Mutter dies when window opens and is not maximised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620095
<david_> I tried lots but am not sure if i did it right: I want to install ubuntu server (nightlyBuild) on a btrfs which uses my two identical hdds as raid1. I successfully created btrfs on command line but do not know how to install on the "device". How shall I do it?
<david_> the installer complaints about that it couldnt mount the file system of type btrfs on /. Isnt it possible or did I something wrong?
<david_> I tried usrquota and grpquota and this DOES NOT WORK! After removing these options everything is fine.
<h00k> david_: I know that you can't have your /boot on btrfs yet
<david_> h00k: yes, it is known that grub can not read btrfs. thanks. But / shall be possible.
<h00k> david_: should, yeah. I had it working on my netbook. albeit slow because of a bug
<david_> h00k: the bug is in the kernel and will disappear with the next kernel update, right?
<h00k> david_: I have no idea
<yofel> bug 607632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607632 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "DPKG is very slow when using BTRFS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607632
<yofel> h00k: that one?
<david_> yeah, I see. The installation on xfs was much faster half an hour ago
<h00k> yofel: I don't think so, actually, but similar. I had one before that but the other bug got more attention for whatever reason
<h00k> I even used ubuntu-bug proper.
<h00k> let me find it
<h00k> bug 601299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601299 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick btrfs slow install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601299
<h00k> Mine is marked as a duplicate of that
<h00k> yofel: ^
<yofel> yeah, probably makes more sense to have it assigned to the kernel..
<h00k> I don't want to do that and screw anything up, that's my worry with reporting bugs, I don't want to do something I shouldn't
<h00k> I just think I did a better job reporting it, lol
<yofel> you certainly did, I hope jfo gets to that bug soon
<penguin42> there was some chatter on one of the other channels a few days ago about btrfs being slow with installs
<penguin42> (I seem to remember one giving horror stories in hours)
<h00k> yofel: jfo? and gets to which one?
<h00k> penguin42: I had that, yeah. It was over 12 hours to install. (see 601299(
<h00k> )
<penguin42> and you let it finish?!
<h00k> yes
<h00k> I wanted to see how long it would take! more information for the bug report!
<penguin42> bug 601299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601299 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick btrfs slow install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601299
<h00k> it's the same apt-related thing, I think.
<h00k> Maybe, maybe not.
<penguin42> h00k: I think I might have seen someone comment on that saying that given that it was the asus tiny ssds they were less worried than on other hardware
<yofel> h00k: jfo = jeremy (the one that commented on your bug) and I meant 601299 ;)
<h00k> yofel: Gotcha :)
<happytig3r> Any fix for the nvidia-glx driver I wont boot X errror?
<yofel> happytig3r: bug 616023 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<happytig3r> Nods looke like it
<yofel> meh, I don't need to look that bug # up by now anymore -.-
<happytig3r> lol
<happytig3r> So we all still wait for Godeau on that one then? I gues smiles
<happytig3r> So when it hangs like this and you want to choose recovery mode.. What key to press to make grub pause and give me chance for revocery mode line?
<happytig3r> I.e default is timeout = 0 sec so no chance to chose recovery mode
<yofel> iirc hold left shift pressed while the bios loads until you get the grub menu
<happytig3r> youfel nice
<happytig3r> I tried almost all keys until no hairs left
<happytig3r> :-)
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<happytig3r> left shift
<happytig3r> nice
<Daekdroom> Did they remove rhythmbox's indicator?
<penguin42> isn't that all supposed to go into one of the existing indicators eventually?
<Daekdroom> Yeah, but sound-indicator ceased to work as well
<Daekdroom> i.e. there's no way to hide rhythmbox to the tray
<david_> I'm stuck at installing grub2. the installer cant install it into the master boot record nor into my boot partition (ext4). Any ideas?
<Daekdroom> Which might be intentional, but I want to find out still xD
<penguin42> david_: What does it say and whats your setup like?
<david_> penguin42: ubunbu server 32b nightly build. /boot SATA,ext4 partition, 250MB, 220MB free. / is btrfs, mount tells "/dev/sdb on /dev/.static/dev type btrfs (rw,realtime)". Im using the ubuntu "debian-installer"
<penguin42> have you had this work without btrfs?
<david_> penguin42: grub installer tells: A) installing on /dev/sda, B) grub-install supports --no-floppy, C) cp: cannot create regular file '/boot/grub/iso9660.iso': No space left on device, D) error running 'grub-install --no-floppy --force "/dev/sda"' failed
<david_> penguin42: I tried both for the first time: ubuntu server and btrfs
<penguin42> david_: OK, try doing one without btrfs - just check a normal simple install is happy!
<david_> penguin42: before I was using mdadm-raid+lvm+ext4 and grub 1.97 or so.
<penguin42> david_: On a maverick installer?
<david_> penguin42: debian lenny
<penguin42> david_: OK, so narrow down the problem - try a normal maverick install first and see if grub is happy, then try the advanced stuff of btrfs
<david_> hmm :( ok.
<david_> so like changing btrfs by ext4 would be enough 'normal', right?
<penguin42> hey ot's an alpha!
<penguin42> yeh I would have thought so
<Daekdroom> Aha!
<Daekdroom> MaverickChanges has the answer: dropped the indicator port in favor of the new sound indicator
<david_> penguin42: you're right.
<Daekdroom> Too bad the sound indicator ceased to work with rhythmbox as well
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-19
<david_>  hmm, "creating" ext4 now for 10 minutes. This shouldnt take so long, right?
<penguin42> wouldn't have thought so - how big a partition?
<david_> 500GB and before the btrfs xfs was done in 5 seconds
<david_> hanging at 33 percent all the time
<penguin42> yeh I seem to remember xfs's creations take almost no time
<penguin42> ext* does tkae some reasonable amount of time, and I think it is vaguely proportional to size
<penguin42> I haven't created a large one for a while though
<david_> ok, so Ill keep waiting
<philip___> I just changed my scheduler to deadline. God what an awesome improvement
<david_> penguin42: I rebooted and tried again: it took 3 minutes.
<penguin42> odd!
<smallfoot-> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-rootless-x
<smallfoot-> how is the rootless X blueprint coming along?
<smallfoot-> is it implemented yet?
<funkyHat> alt + key doesn't appear to be working in gnome-terminal as of today :/ Seems to just input the key without a modifier
<penguin42> someone said that earlier
<penguin42> funkyHat: Bug 619939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619939 in vte (Ubuntu) "Alt/Meta escape keys no longer work (dup-of: 619754)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619754 in vte (Ubuntu) "alt + backspace; alt+d etc. don't work anymore" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619754
<funkyHat> penguin42: thanks ⢁)
<david_> penguin42: using the standardsettings the installer succeeds after 20 min. As a review I didnt feel btrfs slower than ext4 installation.
<h00k> funkyHat: I'm having that same issue, actually, and that's why I just came in here.
<h00k> funkyHat: jpds showed me a cool dealio to bind /n to /window n in a one-line script
<funkyHat> h00k: too many keypresses ;(
<h00k> funkyHat:  /script exec for (1 .. 200) { Irssi::command("/alias $_ window goto $_") }
<h00k> funkyHat: and /save if you'd like
<funkyHat> h00k: /n<enter> is too many keypresses ;(
<funkyHat> I'm putting up with using esc for the time being ;)
<penguin42> actually, I've just noticed I've gained an opposite bug in gnome-terminal  - ctrl+pageup/down no longer switches tabs
<h00k> so. Unity was being silly and mutter was dying when I opened something not-maximised
<h00k> I installed ubuntu-desktop and logged into that session, now everything opens full screen.
<h00k> I'm not sure what to report this bug against
<h00k> ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<david_> penguin42: w00t: Now the system was installed as I wanted and no problems occured, although I truely did the same setting!
<penguin42> very odd
<david_> how do I turn on the grub boot menu?
<MTeck> Any ideas what's causing this?  Please set a terminal type.
<MTeck> Since almost everything I do is cli it's kinda getting in the way :P
<MTeck> I tried doing TERM=xterm but that was a no go
<MTeck> I don't really understand what happened in this last set of updates. They all seemed to do fine - but now anything command line seems pretty messed up.
<h00k> Also, flash is broken.
<MTeck> Yup.. still hates me
<funkyHat> I'm also getting that high-ish pitched sort of crackly noise when sound plays ⢁(
<david__> is there a repository for ubuntu 10.10 marvic that contains a kernel with linux-vserver? Something like linux-image-vserver?
<philip___> I'm getting dependency hell with the package libgirepository
<funkyHat> philip___: I had that too, I think it was because of the nautilus elementary PPA, but I'm not certain
<johnjohn101> what nvidia drivers will be coming with 10.10
<philip___> funkyHat: I resolved the libgirepository dependency by switching repositories, figures
<h00k> I haven't solved my flash problem yet
<sinurge> while testing, what is a proper practise , using hte terminal to upgrade or using update manager
<Bookman> has anyone gotten gnome shell to work?
<sinurge> not me
<sinurge> gave up on it
<Bookman> Ah, so it is not just me.
<Breetai> I installed xubuntu maverick alpha3 and installed the nvidia drivers via the Hardware Drivers Tool. They did not work so I uninstalled them. I did not realize the nouveau driver was the default. It works, but when I Kubuntu-desktop KDE shows up as one great big "white" screen
<rlaager> Why aren't packages in maverick listed on packages.ubuntu.com?
<vega> rlaager: was wondering same thing yesterday
<vega> tried to check which alsa version is in maverick
<craigmarshall9> Does anyone have any idea why it takes my laptop so long to reconnect to wireless after a resume? I'm using Meerkat with a proprietary Broadcom driver.
<craigmarshall9> Is there perhaps a setting that controls how often the software scans for new networks or similar?
<craigmarshall9> The wireless connection comes back immediately (approx 3-4 seconds) after a Windows resume, and it's around 1+ minutes for meerkat.
<craigmarshall9> Just ran an update on meerkat aplha 3, and a libgirepository crashed out with a dependency error.
<DanaG> humphreybc: say, my battery icon is missing, yet g-p-m itself sees the battery fine.
<minimec> humphreybc: THat is true. No notifications here either (never had notification when changing brightness on a HP LAptop)
<minimec> humphreybc: Verify by installing the ubuntu-desktop package.
<DanaG> gnome-power-statistics is handy.
<DanaG> argh...
<DanaG> Thu Aug 19 02:36:59 PDT 2010
<DanaG> bedtime.
<humphreybc> I'll reboot in a minute
<humphreybc> and see if installing acpi and all that junk does anything
<humphreybc> this laptop ran for a few days just on AC with no battery present
<humphreybc> I wonder if that had anything to do with it
<david__> is there a 'linux-image-vsever' for ubuntu 10.10 marvic that contains a kernel with linux-vserver? Maybe a repo?
<humphreybc> okay rebooting
<humphreybc> back in a bit
<humphreybc> nope, didn't fix it
<humphreybc> annoying because I don't get notifications of battery level running out
<humphreybc> and I can't set behaviour on battery
<david__> Since there is no linux-image-vserver for marvic, yet, I am thinking about using lucid server 32b with bttrfs for root and ext4 for /boot. How is the experience about that? Will I ran into too much trouble?
<minimec> david__: bttrfs is pretty new. Don't know if much people run that by now...
<bazhang> david__, I'd wait for lucid to have it, mixing will make unstable even more so
<bazhang> david__, err sorry maverick to have it
<david__> bazhang: I now have to decide and start installing my next os in a few minutes. So I am thinking about maverick + my own kernel
<bazhang> david__, okay, that's not supported, but do what you wish
<bazhang> I'd wait at least until beta to start using Maverick personally
<david__> well, when maverick is out and the linux-vservers I can easily change to the ubuntu kernel
<sbdccjt> does there exists a cd image of 10.10 Alpha 3 that is smaller than 650MB?
<sbdccjt> I only have rewritable 650 MB disks
<om26er> no
<sbdccjt> I there a way to manually create an image?
<geser> there are already problems to fit into 700MB so I doubt there is a 650MB ISO
<sbdccjt> I only need a disk to install
<sbdccjt> I know the Debian project has very small disks of only about 100MB
<geser> no spare USB stick large enough?
<sbdccjt> yes
<sbdccjt> but I get "boot error"
<sbdccjt> any suggestions?
<sbdccjt> I really want to avoid buying new CD-R's
<sbdccjt> I don't think it is ethical to burn Ubuntu on a disk for which the Belgian music industry receives money
<sbdccjt> they don't own the author rights on Ubuntu and I don't want to accept their theft...
<sbdccjt> ...so I need another way to install Ubuntu 10.10 alpha 3...any ideas?
<sbdccjt> maybe there is a way to verify bootable USB sticks to find out why I get "boot error"?
<minimec> sbdccjt: Did you create a MAverick Boot stick with ubuntu Lucid?
<sbdccjt> no
<sbdccjt> Karmic Koala
<minimec> sbdccjt: This is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382 / and this is the solution ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382/comments/5
<penguin42> karmic? Bit old isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged]
<minimec> sbdccjt: I see ;)
<penguin42> sbdccjt: So you made a maverick boot thumb from karmic? Probably the same bug
<sbdccjt> penguin42: yes, I'm now switching to 10.10 alpha3
<minimec> sbdccjt: Same think I guess. The syslinux version has changed. I guess this solution is working for you too...
<sbdccjt> ok, I'll take a look to that page
<sbdccjt> thx
<minimec> sbdccjt: Open /syslinux/syslinux.cfg on the stick and verify the 'ui ...' line
<sbdccjt> (I always try to keep an older Ubuntu version on one of my machines so that I can test the alpha's without fear)
<minimec> sbdccjt: I still have a jaunty install on my productive system ;)
<sbdccjt> time for a reboot :-)
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I'm thinking about upgrading to 10.10 since upgrade manager (-d) allows me to...is it worth it yet?
<minimec> mikebeecham: That is always a tricky question. If you are using an ATi GPU, my opinion is No!
<mikebeecham> hi minimec I'm using an Nvidia 7600GT
<mikebeecham> but this is also a family machine
<mikebeecham> I'm worried that something major will break and will affect more than me
<minimec> mikebeecham: Verify, that the Nvidia property driver is available for 10.10...
<minimec> mikebeecham: I would wait...
<mikebeecham> minimec, perhaps the best policy I reckon :S
<mikebeecham> shame, I'm always itching for the 'new' thing :D
<minimec> mikebeecham: I know that... Ubuntu is a game and you want to check the next level... 'The little child in man' ...
<mikebeecham> hehe....something along those lines, yes
<mikebeecham> I guess I'll have to stick with gtk themes, wallpapers, fonts and icons to keep me happy for now
<mikebeecham> mind you, I noticed that Ubuntu have now released 10.4.1?
<mikebeecham> a lot of bug fixes
<mikebeecham> i wonder if I can ask another quick question....obviously on a windows environment, you can clean up the system after a while.  I would know how to do that.  However, I've been running Linux for a couple of years now, upgrading as I go.  I've installed new software, tried different things, etc.
<mikebeecham> However, I wonder if it's time to either clean or re-install Ubuntu again..start from scratch, as it were
<mikebeecham> is this wise, or just leave things alone?
<minimec> mikebeecham: unused dependencies can be deleted with sudo 'apt-get autoremove', then I normally do 'sudo apt-get autoclean'. That's for the OS part...
<minimec> mikebeecham: autoremove may also include old Kernel versions.
<mikebeecham> ok, so autoremove didnt remove anything :D
<mikebeecham> autoclean did some stuff
<minimec> mikebeecham: With 10.04 there is a new version of the partitoning tool, which makes 'cleaner' partitions specially for ext4 (which is default in lucid), as i read somewhere. So if you are on a older version than 10.04 lucid, I would consider a fresh installation.
<mikebeecham> well, I'm on the original 10.04 at the moment
<mikebeecham> I guess it would mean a complete re-install of a load of stuff :D
<mikebeecham> I'm a designer, so I have a shed load of fonts, for example!
<gnomefreak> that is not a question, i also dont see a point of that for a support channel
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak, well, with respect...no-one else is really 'talking' in the channel.  Considering neither myself nor minimec have a problem with talking in a silent room I dont suppose there is an issue....do you?
<mikebeecham> unless you like silence
<mikebeecham> in which case it would be a problem for you, I guess!
<gnomefreak> i suggest talking in #ubuntu-offtopic about non support related topics
<mikebeecham> thank you for your suggestion
<minimec> mikebeecham: gnomefreak It is a valuable question to ask ir a fresh install is nessesary... I you are on 10.04. In my eyes a reinstall is not nessesary...
<mikebeecham> in this respect, I would class this as support, however....minimec is supporting me, so whilst it's an issue for you, I'll continue asking my 'support' question if thats ok?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see a question in that, he stated it as a comment
<mikebeecham> sorry, I'll try and use more 'open'-structured questions in order to meet your requirements since you're 'listening in' :D
<mikebeecham> for example:
<gnomefreak> i have to listen in
<mikebeecham> minimec, wouild you consider a free install to be the appropriate course of action in this case, considering that I may have issues with time-allotted incumbunt files gathering on my hard drive?
<mikebeecham> fresh, rather!
<mikebeecham> Also, I have double entries on my samba shares, which I cannot seem to get rid of..so would a fresh install into 10.04.1 be a good course of action?
<mikebeecham> better gnomefreak ?
<mikebeecham> which is, in itself, a question!
<minimec> mikebeecham: in ubuntu packages are mostly replaced and 'conflicting' packages are removed. So you shouldn't have problems with that. After the upgrade you could try the 'autoremove' thing again... Obsolete software can always be removed with a package tool too...
<gnomefreak> dont know im waiting for a 10.10 support quesion but atm im looking in anohter room but i scan ~15-20 channels
<minimec> mikebeecham: you could delete the samba config in /etc, and reinstall samba for a clean samba configuration, I guess.
<minimec> mikebeecham: Or simply purge samba and reinstall it again.
<mikebeecham> minimec, thanks mate...I'm actually backing up my stuff now, and I'm going to reformat and clean install I thnk
<minimec> mikebeecham: If you do that, be sure to have a seperate /home partition, if you don't have that right now...
<johnjohn101> when will the new art work be part of the 10.10 release?
<minimec> mikebeecham: In my eyes that is a must, as it gives you all the flexibility for a fresh install or a backup...
<mikebeecham> minimec, oh crumbs!
<mikebeecham> not thought that far...I'm not that great with partitions
<mikebeecham> I have /home at the moment
<mikebeecham> for example
<mikebeecham> /home/mike
<minimec> mikebeecham: The clue is to seperate the OS (ubuntu packages and config) from your user data (/home directory).
<gnomefreak> johnjohn101: it should be in the release schedule
<gnomefreak> johnjohn101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<mikebeecham> minimec, well, I tend to have a shared external HDD connected to my mac downstairs, where all my important stuff is kept
<gnomefreak> johnjohn101: it is normaly one of the last things
<minimec> mikebeecham: You can do that by choosing manual partitioning during install.
<mikebeecham> so would that be about half my hard drive space?
<minimec> mikebeecham: I really recommend that. MAybe the guided partitioning offers that solution too
<mikebeecham> ...so create two partitions...1) OS and 2) File Space
<mikebeecham> ..and this will be clear to me during install?
<mikebeecham> I only installed once, and with the help of someone...and that was about 3 years ago
<mikebeecham> lol
<minimec> mikebeecham: Exactly. I would consider 12-15GB for /, same amount of RAM as SWAP (if you need suspend... ), and the test for your files.
<mikebeecham> tell you what...would you be willing to throw me an IM address, and if I get stuck (since I wont at that point have irc) I could shout you?
<mikebeecham> but thats ok if not
<minimec> mikebeecham: Stay public. That is also some kind of control. Yu can ensure that I am not telling you some ... ;)
<mikebeecham> yeah..ok.  I have a windows machine, so I'll try and get irc on it for when I'm installing
<mikebeecham> ...and you wouldn't feed me ..... you seem ok :D
<mikebeecham> quick question...could I download the iso and run it from the desktop, or will I need to burn to a disc and install from the live CD?
<bazhang> mikebeecham, you have grub2?
<mikebeecham> bazhang, ....nope, sorry you lost me :D
<bazhang> mikebeecham, lucid now?
<mikebeecham> Not THAT experienced with Linux, I'm afraid...know enough to get by!
<Pici> And you're running Maverick?
<mikebeecham> 10.04 at the moment
<bazhang> you can boot the iso from hdd with grub2
<mikebeecham> does 10.04 use grub2?
<Pici> mikebeecham: You're installing 10.04?
<bazhang> mikebeecham, yes
<bazhang> !grub2 > mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham, please see my private message
<mikebeecham> Pici, I'm wanting to do re-do a clean install of 10.04 because I think over the last 3 years I've been running linux I've accumulated so much CRAP!
<mikebeecham> lol
<mikebeecham> so I have 10.04 and I want to reinstall 10.04, from a clean HDD
<Pici> mikebeecham: #ubuntu+1 is only for Maverick questions, #ubuntu is for the supported versions of UBuntu.
<mikebeecham> ok...the conversation kinda got off topic... it started with questions about Maverick with minimec
<mikebeecham> one more question, if you would, before I leave...
<Pici> Depends ;)
<mikebeecham> bazhang, where would I see the option to boot from the iso on my hdd, at login? or would I need to place the ISO somewhere, or just double click on it once downloaded?
<mikebeecham> pici...safe questions, I promise ;D
<bazhang> mikebeecham, #ubuntu please
<sbdccjt> minimec: it didn't work :(
<sbdccjt> I still get the error "boot error" without any addiational clue
<sbdccjt> (so my error is slightly different as noted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged]
<sbdccjt> I already tried to recreate the USB stick on my 10.4 system
<sbdccjt> ...same error
<minimec> sbdccjt: so You deleted the 'ui' letters in /syslinux/syslinux.cfg on the stick. Guess the 9.10 tool is not working. The bug I sent you was for lucid, but I giessed it would also work with previous versions.
<sbdccjt> minimec: I tried your trick also when I recreated the USB stick on my lucid system...
<sbdccjt> but I still see "boot error"
<minimec> sbdccjt: So you have another problem, maybe. That 'ui'-trick did for me...
<sbdccjt> can it be related to the size of my USB stick?
<sbdccjt> it is 8GB
<sbdccjt> maybe that is too big?
<minimec> sbdccjt: That shouldn't be the problem. MAybe the boot sector. Did you format the stick before you created the 'Ubuntu-Stick'?
<sbdccjt> I did format the stick using the usb-creator tool
<minimec> sbdccjt: That should be enough. Did you seperate any space for files (how much)?
<sbdccjt> 1GB
<minimec> sbdccjt: So you did everything right.
<sbdccjt> I will try with a 3,7 GB stick
<minimec> sbdccjt: DO you have an alternative USB option? 4GB is enough for an installation. Sometimes USB sticks can be tricky...
<minimec> sbdccjt: MY guess ;)
<minimec> sbdccjt: DOn't forget the 'ui' thing, as you will have that bug ;)
<sbdccjt> let's see if Apace is a better brand than Sandisk :-)
<nocturn> Hi, I just dist-upgraded to Maverick and now my nvidia driver won't load any more
<nocturn> it seems blocked by the nouveau driver already loaded on the hardware
 * nocturn another reboot
<nocturn> Ok, following this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia also failed to restore the driver
<nocturn> Jockey-gtk keeps saying that the nvidia driver is activated but not currently in use
<nocturn> copying back xorg.conf that loads driver 'nvidia' hangs the system :-(
<ZykoticK9> nocturn, if you are using nvidia-current you need to add a ignoreABI line to xorg - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged]
<nocturn> ZykoticK9: will try that, thanks
 * nocturn rebooting
<nocturn> ZykoticK9: that failed too, in syslog I get the message
<ZykoticK9> nocturn, are you using "nvidia-current" or did you download the driver from nvidia.com?
<nocturn> NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).
<nocturn> NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as nouveau, rivafb,
<nocturn> It seems it cannot load the kernel module
<nocturn> because nouveau is blocking it
<nocturn> I tried blacklisting nouveau but it gets ignored
<nocturn> It's nvidia-current
<ZykoticK9> nocturn, does "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" show driver as 256.44-0ubuntu1
<nocturn> Yes, Installed: 256.44-0ubuntu1
<houserockr> hey guys! I am running lucid (10.04) and I've just installed kernel 2.6.35.2 (from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.2-maverick/). I am now encountering some severe lag-issues where my mouse hangs for a certain amount of time and the sound playback also hangs. are there any known issues?
<Volkodav> I have update manager hung on me - how do I kill it ? can not find it in process menu ?
<Volkodav> i killed this sucker :-D
<lucidfox> How do I start tomboy minimized to the indicator?
<ZykoticK9> lucidfox, I hope you get an answer, I'd like to know as well :)
<charlie-tca> I doesn't do that?
<charlie-tca> I think there was a plan to get it integrated before maverick releases
<DanaG> Say, that glmark2-es2 won't run...
<DanaG> [ Fail ] - Video initialization failed: No available video device          [ Fail ] - GLES initialization failed: SDL_gles is incompatible with this SDL version                 [ Fail ] - GLES create context: EGL failed to find any valid config with required attributes: EGL_BAD_DISPLAY                    Error: main: Could not initialize screen
<DanaG> "Sorry, Report a problem... closed unexpectedly."
<DanaG> HAH!
<DanaG> Now I have like 35 of those windows open.
<wechat> What's this terrible? http://itmages.ru/image/preview/50998/d3c903e4
<ZykoticK9> wechat, i'm not sure how to remove that with default ubuntu tools - BUT "Ubuntu Tweak" / Gnome Settings has a checkbox for "Show Input Method menu in the context menu" which *MIGHT* help, not sure however (i don't get that icon, as I only have english installed)
<saxin> Can anyone point me in the right way for installing nvidia drivers in Ubuntu 10.10 ? Need to use the official drivers from Nvidia :) My graphic card is Nvidia 9800 GTX
<ZykoticK9> saxin, using nvidia-current and making a change to xorg.conf got my nvidia working yesterday - but if you need nvidia.com driver i'm really not sure.  Good luck.
<saxin> I want to be able to play sc2 :)
<saxin> nvidia-current can do that?
<ZykoticK9> saxin, you might want to see bug #308410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308410 in jockey (Ubuntu Jaunty) "Latest Xorg removes nvidia driver ... conflicting xserver-xorg-video-4" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308410
<ZykoticK9> saxin, sorry wrong bug.  it's bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
 * penguin42 is going to have to have a 'discussion' with F-spot in Maverick - it's not happy at all for importing for me
<jcole> ﻿question about the livecd... i am providing remastered versions and would like to "force" encrypted home directories by default... what config would i modify to make that happen?
<BUGabundo> evening
<wechat> ZykoticK9, Thanks for the attention.
<wechat> !зштп
<wechat> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<CarlFK> what do I apt-get install to view pdf?  (nothing included, installed a3 a few weeks ago, just did a dist-upgrade)
<CarlFK> evince - Document (postscript, pdf) viewer
<DrHalan> evince is the gnome pdf viewer
<DrHalan> i would recomend that
<DrHalan> you can also use adobes reader through medibuntu
<penguin42> CarlFK: Hmm I'm surprised evince isn't in by default
<CarlFK> me too
<CarlFK> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<CarlFK>   evince
<wechat> CarlFK, there were problems when beta-updating with evans in my previous version of ubuntu distro. evince [2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid-proposed, now) -> 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid)] It doesn't open anything Aftr some days new updated version of it worked fine.
<CarlFK> k - i was wondering if it needed proper reporting. guess not.
<guest1> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<alex_mayorga> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<penguin42> That really could do with qualifying as being 'almost' the same as the latest version
<bleaked> i know you guys probably dislike questions like this, but will synaptics touchpads work better in 10.10?  even as a seasoned user, it took weeks to get anything useable and even then it was jumpy and had lost of false hits and no dragging or highlighting features.
<penguin42> bleaked: Mine just double-tapped and dragged for me
<penguin42> bleaked: There are a couple of tools to fiddle with the settings
 * wechat Experiencing some new issues: there is a new icon on top panel; new folders in addition to default our localized "Working table" there are new also non-localized "Desktop" and something really new - a folder with a name "Working". Some time in future it will be not OMG! Ubuntu but Oh My Heart! Ubuntu.
<minimec> bleaked: There should be a 'Touchpad'-TAB in <system<preferences<mouse (starting with 10.04) That did the trick for my synaptics touchpad.
<penguin42> minimec: That tab doesn't have much in the way of sensitivity stuff in it, just options
<alex_mayorga> !alpha
<alex_mayorga> so merkat is out?
<bleaked> yea, it was so frustrating that i actually went back to windows for teh first time in 10 years and it's really sucking in it's own ways.. runs video better tho
<minimec> bleaked: Did you try the configuration tool gsynaptics? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gsynaptics&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<chrisl2424> hi, can anyone help me install limewire or any other good music down loader?
<penguin42> bleaked: There is a new tool called 'gpointing-device-settings' - just found it
<wechat> alex_mayorga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<penguin42> bleaked: Has lots and lots of tweakables on
<bleaked> used both of those tools but to no avail.. perhaps i could read even more and revisit them again
<sabayonuser> hello
<penguin42> bleaked: If it doesn't work then if you haven't already done so report it as a bug - it should!
<bleaked> yea, it's for a hp netbook.. and in my experience, hp hardware just does not play nice with linux
<alex_mayorga> wechat: thanks
<bleaked> maybe i'm an exception
<alex_mayorga> so now that the feature freeze is passed it should be "stable"?
<bleaked> penguin42, minimec: thanks for your suggestions :)
<minimec> bleaked: np
<wechat> alex_mayorga: NOW we do not have *Compiz Cube* and some problems with sqlite3 apps: it's IMpossible to add a folder with music from context menu File -> Add folder... in Rhythmbox. You can use drag'n'drop but  not menu. Everything else is working as usual for me. Probably great alpha-development-problems are in the past.
<penguin42> still has a bunch of problems for me; Couple of kernel boot issues (one grub/kernel video, the other interrupt remapping), virt-manager keeps crashing, F-spot doesn't import, some moans from gnome-terminal sometimes in the logs, and a few other minor ones
<wechat> and screenshot-tool doesn't make Active window screenshot - only Full Screen
<alex_mayorga> did firefox 4 got included?
<penguin42> no
<wechat> alex_mayorga: firefox 4 only from nightly.mozilla.org
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: do you know why?
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: No, I just did an apt-ache search
<BUGabundo> wechat: alex_mayorga or ubuntu mozilla team PPA
<penguin42> alex_mayorga: Is it out yet?
<wechat> alex_mayorga: ff 4 doesn't support a lot of adons, ff 4 is developing now only, not exact desigion about design and look, the latest is Minefield version 4.0b5pre
<BUGabundo> b4
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:2.0b4pre) Gecko/20100816 Ubuntu/10.10 (maverick) Minefield/4.0b4pre
<alex_mayorga> penguin42: now, but is getting there in in beta 4
<wechat> BUGabundo: repo?
<alex_mayorga> I think it'd be when 10.10 releases
<BUGabundo> daily ppa
<wechat> BUGabundo: ok I see it thanks
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: is that PPA mozilla "powered"
<BUGabundo> its *our* official team
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: what I wonder if issues on these are reportable to mozilla's bugzilla
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> the new nautilus replace tool is neat
<BUGabundo> shame it crashes a LOT
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: they are
<BUGabundo> and since they are daileis
<alex_mayorga> Cool!
<BUGabundo> you can use the trunk revisions to
<BUGabundo> track down the
<BUGabundo> regression
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> i'm having trouble installing skype in maverick
<alex_mayorga> !twitter
<robertzaccour> is it normal to have trouble installing software in alpha 3?
<BUGa_OngBak3> no
<robertzaccour> there's a problem with dpkg is this a common issue?
<robertzaccour> can't install stuff via dpkg atm
<penguin42> robertzaccour: What errors are you getting?
<robertzaccour> penguin42, I tried to double click to install skype, but there was an error. then i tried in the terminal and got this sudo dpkg -i ~/downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64
<robertzaccour> dpkg: error processing /home/robert/downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64 (--install):
<robertzaccour>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<robertzaccour> Errors were encountered while processing:
<robertzaccour>  /home/robert/downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64
<robertzaccour> robert@robert-laptop:~$
<penguin42> robertzaccour: I think you missed the .deb off the end of the command line
<robertzaccour> penguin42, sudo dpkg -i ~/downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb
<robertzaccour> dpkg: error processing /home/robert/downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<robertzaccour>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<robertzaccour> Errors were encountered while processing:
<robertzaccour>  /home/robert/downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb
<penguin42> robertzaccour: OK, so cd into /home/robert/downloads and do ls -l skype* - and please put the output on a pastebin rather than pasting it here if it's more than 1 or 2 lines
<robertzaccour> penguin42, in the GUI I got "unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and product file descriptor>: bad file descriptor
<penguin42> robertzaccour: ok, but can you do that ls please
<robertzaccour> penguin42, how do I do the command with cd and ls?
<penguin42> robertzaccour: Open a terminal; then type   cd /home/robert/downloads
<penguin42> robertzaccour: Then hit return and do ls -l skype*      and tell me what it shows
<penguin42> robertzaccour: Are you using Ubuntu Maverick or normal released Lucid ?
<robertzaccour> http://pastebin.com/rhDaJNjG
<penguin42> robertzaccour: You're going to need to issue exactly the commands I ask; now, in a terminal hit return then   type      cd /home/robert/downloads      then hit return again   then type    ls -l skype*     then hit return again
<penguin42> robertzaccour: Make sure that you include all spaces between parts of the commands
<forrestGimp> I believe it needs to be Downloads to find the file
<robertzaccour> penguin42, after cd /home/robert/downloads it says no such file or directory
<penguin42> robertzaccour: OK, try it with a capital D in Downloads
<robertzaccour> penguin42, robert@robert-laptop:~/Downloads$ ls -l skype*
<robertzaccour> -rw-r--r-- 1 robert robert 20165018 2010-08-19 15:50 skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb
<penguin42> ok, so there were you're two problems with your dpkg command - you missed the .deb off the end and your Downloads needed a capital D - so
<penguin42> sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.8.81-1_amd64.deb
<penguin42> robertzaccour: However, I don't know if Skype's intrepid version works on Maverick or not
<forrestGimp> works for me, the same file
<forrestGimp> skype file that is
<penguin42> robertzaccour: The other thing though, is I would say that you will probably need to learn more command line tools if you want to use the alpha release; the alpha release often does odd and wonderful things that you really need to know how to get out of
<ZykoticK9> Skype worked here too
<robertzaccour> I'm using Xubuntu. could Xfce be the issue?
<forrestGimp> my momma always said "Alpha releases are like a box of chocolates."
<robertzaccour> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/Humy8fnc
<robertzaccour> forrestGimp, so i have a very odd issue here?
<penguin42> robertzaccour: Sorry, it's 2.1.0.81 not 2.1.8.81 - I'm only copying the name that the ls showed; please WATCH what is happening
 * penguin42 goes to get food
<robertzaccour> penguin42, I got it :) thanks
<robertzaccour> penguin42, I'm gonna email this example to myself for future reference in this kind of case
<forrestGimp> robertzaccour;   just a pathname problem
<robertzaccour> penguin42, what do you think is wrong with the GUI?
<magicianlord> 10.10-palin-edition
<robertzaccour> what was different about the command that worked than the normal GUI?
<magicianlord> robertzaccour: tv. yes or no
<robertzaccour> magicianlord, tv what?
<magicianlord> just yes or no
<robertzaccour> magicianlord, I don't watch tv
<magicianlord> what is it that you had a problem with in the gui?
<magicianlord> me neither
<magicianlord> thank you
<bazhang> magicianlord, palin edition?
<magicianlord> maverisk
<magicianlord> wow. intel purchased mcaffee
<bazhang> magicianlord, this is a support channel
<magicianlord> how do you get meekat to boot when it freezes on the cursor?
<welinux>  /help
<BUGa_OngBak3> you won't find any help here :)
<magicianlord> what
<penguin42> magicianlord: So, that depends exactly where it froze and what was before it - whats the last thing you saw before the cursor?
<penguin42> magicianlord: Oh, and what graphics card do you have?
<magicianlord> nothing
<magicianlord> it starts blinking before the normal pre-grub selection wiht hte ubuntu logo: install, boot into live, etc
<penguin42> magicianlord: Which graphics card, and are you booting off a CD or thumb drive?
<magicianlord> both. nvidia andintel
<penguin42> ooh that adds a bit more spice to it
<magicianlord> blacklisting ssb and b43 in grub doesnt work either
<penguin42> and you have monitors plugged into both ?
<magicianlord> both computers have monitors
<penguin42> oh this is two computers; one with Intel, one with Nvidia and both hang at the same place?
<magicianlord> you got it
<magicianlord> i've researched this. it's common
<penguin42> ah right ok; so CD or thumb drive?
<magicianlord> th
<penguin42> ok, was the image created on a Lucid box?
<penguin42> if so you have bug 608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<magicianlord> no
<penguin42> ok, how did you create the thumb drive image?
<magicianlord> never mind. i'm tired now
<penguin42> shrug ok
<magicianlord> it has issues
<magicianlord> good luck on finding hte oslution
<penguin42> feel free to come back and we can try and suggest stuff when you're able; but as far as I can tell a fair chunk o people seem to have booted off thumb drive OK after working round one of the things in 608382
<penguin42> (I haven't - I've done fresh installs off isos and done upgrades, but no thumbdrive)
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> have you tested unity
<penguin42> no, I've been running desktop, not netbook stuff
<magicianlord> very good
<penguin42> hmm, now I've got 3d working a VM I could actually try that
<penguin42>  'working' but slow I guess
<magicianlord> good luck
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-20
<tntc> If I drop a simple kernel patch into launchpad, how long will it take to be commited?
<penguin42> tntc: It depends....
<tntc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gentoo/+bug/609234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609234 in linux (Ubuntu) "Multimedia and battery keys do not work on Dell Studio 1557" [Undecided,In progress]
<tntc> shit, wrong bug
<penguin42> tntc: I did that and was told to mail the ubuntu-kernel mailing list, they suggested also forwarding it upstream to the maintainer fo that subsystem, I already had and he said that it was good, and a few days later the ubuntu-kernel guys dropped it in
<tntc> wait, no, right bug
<penguin42> tntc: OK, the fact Matthew Garrett says he likes it is a good sign
<tntc> penguin42: right, but that wasn't my submission.  Also, it was commited a month ago. http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff_plain;h=d5164dbf1f651d1e955b158fb70a9c844cc91cd1
<penguin42> tntc: It looks like it's due for 2.6.36-rc1, however I think maverick has 2.6.35.1 - if you're sure it isn't in Mavericks kernel then mail the ubuntu-kernel mailing list, showing the bug, point them at the thread where it was described at Mat Garrett said OK and ask them to put it because it fixes your machine for you
<tntc> okie dokie
<tntc> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> tntc: I can't guarantee what they'll say, but a patch I submitted they've put into the Maverick one after a little thinking about
<tntc> penguin42: I think it's a regression as well. 2.6.32 works fine
<penguin42> oh that's an even better argument :-)
<lubun2> looks like bash completion is broken.  in a root terminal, cant' cd ~user anymore
<jcole> lubun2: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<jcole> lubun2: make a backup of your current ﻿~﻿/.bashrc
<lubun2> jcole, what's that gonna do?
<jcole> ﻿lubun2: restore your original bash settings
<lubun2> jcole, sorry but there's nothing wrong in my bash settings
<lubun2> jcole, it was working until very recently
<jcole> lubun2: are you sourcing /etc/bash_completion in your current bash config
<jcole> lubun2: . /etc/bash_completion
<lubun2> jcole, it's set in /etc/bash.bashrc
<jcole> lubun2: i would try to source ﻿/etc/bash_completion manually and see if that solves you problem... and if it does, then its how you are invoking your shell (gnome-terminal, xterm) or something is messed up in ﻿~﻿/.bashrc
<h00k> So, I just had a kernel issue and it is asking me to install the upstream version. I did this once before, but I don't remember what I installed.
<h00k> is it just 2.6.35-16-generic? because that's what I already have installed
<h00k> ooh mainline
<h00k> Got it: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35-rc6-maverick/
<bbordwell> h00k, your problem was not "BUG: scheduling while atomic was it?
<h00k> turns out it was. But you left
 * h00k scours launchpad
<h00k> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16588
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16588 in Other "Regression introduced in 2.6.35.2 causes freezing, crashing, oopsing" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<h00k> Oh look. There it is.
<ripps> The latest kernel keeps giving kernel oops
<Jordan_U> ripps: "Schedualing while atomic"?
<MarkusT> I'm missing my middle mouse click to open links and close tabs in Chromium (and Fx). Any ideas on how to get it back?
<ripps> Jordan_U: sorry I was out. Yeah, that's what I'm getting
<Jordan_U> ripps: I'm getting it as well, can't report it currently as apport is hanging though.
<[diablo]> morning all... I have 10.10 (all up to date) as a KVM guest. I notice that the mouse pointer is vanishing when stationary for more than 2 seconds... anyone else encountered this please?
<DanaG> [diablo]: it's a "feature".  "unclutter".
<DanaG> The timeout is obnoxiously short, though.
 * DanaG goes over to whoever thought 2 seconds would be good, and makes his mouse disappear from his desk every 2 seconds.
<DanaG> =þ
<SwedeMike> my securecrt makes the mouse pointer go away as soon as I type in the window (this is on windows though)
<SwedeMike> that could be a good compromise
<SwedeMike> 2 seconds seems fine for me though, I usually don't need to see the mouse pointer unless I'm actgually moving it
<[diablo]> DanaG, sorry back now
<[diablo]> DanaG, your kidding me right?
<DanaG> I'd say 5 seconds would be better.
<[diablo]> DanaG, I mean that it vanishes ...
<DanaG> [ Fail ] - Video initialization failed: No available video device.    GLES initialization failed: SDL_gles is incompatible with this SDL version.    GLES create context: EGL failed to find any valid config with required attributes: EGL_BAD_DISPLAY
<nocturn> I installed Maverick yesterday, but there's no power-management/battery icon any more, can I get it back somehow or is this a bug?
<DanaG> Try starting gnome-power-manager in console.
<DanaG> Ah, seen 35 times in rapid sucession earlier today:
<DanaG> "Report a problem... closed unexpectedly."
<nocturn> Ok, it's broken
<nocturn> No prob
<nocturn> The Empathy settings thing is more annoying...
<nocturn> Gnome-power-management issue reported
<yofel_> btw, packages.ubuntu.com seems fixed
<nocturn> If I log in, my sound is always muted, even though it was normal on shutdown, anyone else experiencing this?
<yofel> not here (KDE) but I did hear others talking about that
<nocturn> Ok, than it's not a setting problem here
<DanaG> nocturn: is yours giving BadAtom on G-P-M?
<nocturn> DanaG: Yes  (The error was 'BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter)'.)
<DanaG> Mind linking me to your report?  I'l confirm it.  Happens only with "radeon", for me.
<nocturn> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/621006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621006 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power manager fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<nocturn> Nvidia for me
<nocturn> Maybe compiz related
<DanaG> Okay, confirmed.
<gnomefreak> nocturn: bug 455420 sound bug
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/455420)
<gnomefreak> nocturn: bug 455420 sound bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455420 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound is muted at log-in" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455420
<Fudge> ooh alpha3
<ZykoticK9> Trouble trying to create screencast on Maverick.  Using ffmpeg getting "Unknown input 'x11grab', http://paste.ubuntu.com/480934/  Using xvidcap getting, error loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.49 http://paste.ubuntu.com/480937/  Anyone have solution to either of these errors, or suggestions on another screencast option?
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: libavutil.so.49 looks like it's in the libavutil49 package
 * penguin42 hugs apt-file
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, thank you!  xvidcap is now starting.  guess i'm guilty of not checking the obvious on that one ;)
<penguin42> hi
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: no problem
<gnomefreak> i thought that was bumped to 50 or 51
<gnomefreak> 49 and 50 are in marverick
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, libavutil.so.50.15.1 is the actual maverick default version
<gnomefreak> n/win 4
<Sbioko> hi
<Sbioko> 10.10 does not want to start up
<Sbioko> I see(on boot) debug log
<Sbioko> Call trace
<Sbioko> something like that
<Sbioko> and it stops on "waiting_zombie_task"
<Sbioko> and my Caps Lock is blinking
<Sbioko> how can I fix it?
<penguin42> Sbioko: Can you take a picture with a digital camera?
<penguin42> then we can see more of the trace
<Sbioko> sorry, but no
<Sbioko> I dont have it at the moment
<penguin42> ok, what graphics card do you have?
<Sbioko> Nvidia
<Sbioko> Nvidia GeForce 7120M
<Sbioko> laptop
<penguin42> ok
<Sbioko> 7150M
<gnomefreak> Sbioko: are you able to get a TTY?
<Sbioko> get what?
<Sbioko> :-))
<gnomefreak> Sbioko: a terminal
<Sbioko> in recovery console?
<penguin42> can you read a bit more of the backtrace perhaps - it's a bit difficult to know from just the wait_zombie_task - a few lines before might give more idea
<Sbioko> oops
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+F2
<Sbioko> recovery mode
<gnomefreak> Sbioko: recovery is good
<gnomefreak> i think
<penguin42> gnomefreak: if it's blinking the keyboard lights that's normally an oops bad enough that console switching etc won't work
<gnomefreak> Sbioko: remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf  that might help at least get  a GUI
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i thought too but if he is in recovery and we cant see the log we cant help
<penguin42> yeh
<Sbioko> so
<gnomefreak> if he is able to get a GUi he can post the log somewhere
<Sbioko> I need to reboot and send you a part of those log?
<Sbioko> I have dual-boot Win-Ubuntu
<Sbioko> now I'm on Win
<penguin42> Sbioko: If you can get recovery to work that would be good
<gnomefreak> either that or install pastebinit and post it that way. i dont recall if it works in recovery
<penguin42> Sbioko: Is this fresh install or an upgrade?
<Sbioko> upgrade
<Sbioko> from 10.04
<penguin42> ok
<DanaG> say, the manpages for mount don't say anything about btrfs/
<DanaG> So, is it expected for errors=remount-ro to fail (make it not mount)?
<DanaG> It seems to not be a valid mount option.
<DanaG> And what about noatime / relatime?
<DanaG> ext2fs_open: Unknown code ext2 19
<DanaG> unable to open the Ext2fs
<DanaG> Though, I do have backups for exactly that reason: in case things break.
<DanaG> "failed to zero device end -5"
<sinurge> today when i booted inot my system xorg.conf was not ther in X11 folder. how could that occur/
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, it's not there by default.  Had you created one?
<sinurge> no i did not i had problems with nvidia
<sinurge> so i removed the nividia drivers
<sinurge> defaulted to nouveau but today when i boot up ..the nouveau driver isnt working and display is all screwed up
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, FYI i was able to get nvidia-current working again in Maverick two days ago, by installing nvidia-current (256 version) and adding the ignoreABI to xorg see bug 616023 for details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<sinurge> ZykoticK9, thanks, will check up the same again. but now that i removed all of them i cannot see any in hardware drivers
<IdleOne> sound icon displays as muted but sound is working properly
<DanaG> You need modaliases to let Jockey see the things.
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, sorry - i'm not sure about that one...
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, not experiencing that issue here?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, doh - sorry i'm on my Lucid install :(
<sinurge> DanaG, guess that was for me...got that and installing the again
<sinurge> ZykoticK9, did u add ignoreABI again?
<ZykoticK9> sinurge, i didn't have it before i added it?
<DanaG> er, note to self: start putting names on messages.
<DanaG> Great, now I'm getting "unknown size descriptor t"
<sinurge> hmm laright lets see ....hope it works now
<DanaG> say, where can I go for btrfs help?
<sinurge> how to know what driver is being used
<Pici> sinurge: your xorg logs
<gnomefreak> well at least next nvidia upload most issues should be fixed :)
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: you promise
<IdleOne> ?
<kblin> hi folks
<IdleOne> heya kblin
<kblin> if I bump into a broken dependency (-dev package not matching the library package), which package do I file the bug against?
<IdleOne> hmm, I would file against the package that is calling for the missing/broken depends
<IdleOne> but that is me, maybe ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: from what one of the bug reports said
<IdleOne> So I won't need to start in text mode and then startx anymore?
<gnomefreak> i hope not
<IdleOne> because it is a little annoying
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: see bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<IdleOne> hmm well that was 8 days ago
<IdleOne> will see what happens I guess
<gnomefreak> im sure it will be a few days -> a week at least
 * gnomefreak done filing pidgin bugs for today
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<ishan> My maverick got hanged and i force shutdown. But after restarting it shows crosses on screen and when i try to log in shows two process running.
<ishan> i am using virtual box
<ishan> Please suggest some method to correct it
<penguin42> what do you mean 'shows crosses' ?
<gnomefreak> looks like font is trying to load but gets generic display
 * gnomefreak guessing
<gnomefreak> i think i saw it the other day here but it went away when i left it long enough
<MarkusT> Does anyone besides me have problems with the mouse middle click in Maverick? I just can't open and close tabs with the mouse any longer, neither in Fx, nor in Chromium. Any ideas? (works with Lucid on the same machine)
<gnomefreak> i had a total of maybe 7 from one side of screen to other but only on that one line
<ishan> gnomefreak, may be you are correct as it displays waiting for processes to respond
<gnomefreak> ishan: it only happened once for me and im on Lucid the past few days
 * gnomefreak trying to find cheap mem for my maverick box
<gnomefreak> and they just dont make it
 * gnomefreak smoke i think
<penguin42> what's so odd about the box?
<gnomefreak> penguin42: its got some damn memory i have to replace 2 at a time
<gnomefreak> 256 well over $100 but i have to find some before i can price it. rather not get it online but looks like i have to
<gnomefreak> maybe ill upgrade this box when nvidia upload
<penguin42> tried crucial.com?
<gnomefreak> both boxes have same nvidia card in them
<gnomefreak> no i have not. let me look
 * ishan is still waiting for the application to end
<penguin42> ishan: Which application?
<ishan> penguin42, the one which is not responding
<penguin42> which one is that?
<gnomefreak> maybe i was doubling price when i shouldnt have?
<ishan> penguin42, unknown is what it displays
<gnomefreak> 1 gig $170.
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Is it an old machine?
<gnomefreak> yep its a dell optiplex gx400
<penguin42> ishan: Displays using what?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: ddr1 or something?
<gnomefreak> http://www.memorystock.com/memory/DellOptiPlexGX400.html
<gnomefreak> rdram
<penguin42> youch, RIMMs
<gnomefreak> yep
<penguin42> now that's obscure
<ishan> penguin42, it displays a error box displaying unknown application not responding at the time of logging
<gnomefreak> an expensive. i was thinking since i can get a dell for ~$400 its cheaper to go that way
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh, I mean I think I've only ever seen 2 machines that used RDIMMs
<gnomefreak> ishan: reboot. if it has been like that for more than 3 minutes reboot
<ishan> penguin42, okay let me try
<penguin42> gnomefreak: But RAM for older machines is more expensive; in general it just doesn't get cheaper
<gnomefreak> pc133 is fairly cheap and that is real old
<gnomefreak> pc100/133
<ishan> penguin42, still same problem
<penguin42> ishan: Hold the power button down, after abotu 10seconds it'll switch itself off
<gnomefreak> i am going to check with one the guys that rebuilds pcs to see what he has
<gnomefreak> friend so i should get it at minamal to free
<ishan> penguin42, it sometimes does not displays the power button as well
<gnomefreak> ishan: does it ever load?
<ishan> penguin42, i was some how able to log in but only the background is diplayed
<gnomefreak> even if you have an intel or ati im still going to blame nvidia :)
<ishan> penguin42, all the menus on the screen are missing
<penguin42> ishan: What graphics card?
<gnomefreak> no nvidia bugs that i am aware of have that symptom
<MarkusT> Does anyone besides me have problems with the mouse middle click in Maverick? I just can't open and close tabs with the mouse any longer, neither in Fx, nor in Chromium. Any ideas? (works with Lucid on the same machine)
<gnomefreak> MarkusT: not i
<penguin42> MarkusT: Yeh
<ishan> penguin42, mine is 1Gb ATI radeon
<gnomefreak> and im using all kinds of browsers
<penguin42> MarkusT: I was thinking it was my mouse going faulty; if I click it enough it does do it eventually
<gnomefreak> ati == nvidia's fault :)
<gnomefreak> there are only a few ati bugs but i dont remember them
<penguin42> ishan: OK, when you boot, stop it in Grub and edit out the line that says set gfxmode=keep and see if that helps
<ishan> penguin42, i am using a virtualbox
<penguin42> ishan: OH, so it's an emulated graphics card
<penguin42> ishan: Still, it's worth a try
<ishan> penguin42, i dont think there is a problem with graphics
<penguin42> hmm the RAM prices for my Dual Athlon have come down to something sensible; it might be worth getting it a Gig
<gnomefreak> oh crap, i made a boo boo
<ishan> penguin42, the problem is due to the forced shutdown which i did
<gnomefreak> ishan: do a full shut down walk away for 20 minutes and start it up again
<penguin42> ishan: OK, when you select the username as you are about to login can you select a failsafe session using the menu at the bottom?
<gnomefreak> i didnt think it would help but it does
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need food
<ishan> penguin42, still the same error box being displayed for the safe mode as well
<penguin42> ishan: Remeind me, what EXACTLY does the erro box say?
<ishan> penguin42, it displays   waiting for the program to finish. Interrupting program may cause you to loose some work
<penguin42> and this happens during boot?
<penguin42> sorry, just after logon ?
<ishan> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> hmm odd
<penguin42> ishan: OK, well probably the easiest thing would be to move all your dot files out of the way and see if that helps; are using Gnome or KDE?
<ishan> penguin42, gnome
<penguin42> ok, so can you get to a terminal (send it a ctrl-alt-f1)
<ishan> penguin42, at the log on screen
<penguin42> yeh
<ishan> penguin42, no
<penguin42> ishan: try ctrl-alt-f2 - note you'll have to figure out how to send ctrl-alt-f1 using virutalbox - I can't remember the magic
<ishan> penguin42, check http://imagebin.org/110560
<penguin42> oh, on the login screen - that's odd
<penguin42> so what happens if you press logout anyway?
<ishan> penguin42, http://imagebin.org/110561
<penguin42> ok, so, can you get a text console?
<ishan> penguin42, do you mean terminal
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> well, I mean outside of X - like if you hit ctrl-alt-f1
<ishan> penguin42, no
<ishan> a blank screen comes up
<penguin42> completely black?
<ishan> i am able to open my home folder if that could help
<ishan> yes
<ishan> on pressing ctrl+alt+F7 the screen reappears
<penguin42> try ctrl+alt+f2
<penguin42> and hit return - it should give you a login prompt
<ishan> penguin42, no results
<penguin42> you're going to need to boot off a CD image and fix up the filesystem
<ishan> okay
<gnomefreak> not as fun as it sounds
<penguin42> not being able to get to the ctrl-alt-whatever consoles is odd
<gnomefreak> kernel problem normally
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Although that's odd for that to happen while still being able to get that type of GUI stuff
<yofel> penguin42: actually I had that too a few days ago, X worked fine with nvidia, but ttys were blank
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm then that's definitely a bug that needs seeing to!
<yofel> well, It's working fine currently so I can't debug it, not sure how that happened
<feydr> shutdown/reboot doesn't poweroff my laptop under maverick; what log file should I be looking at to see what the prob is?
<penguin42> feydr: I'd look if there is anything in /var/log/meesages, dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<penguin42> feydr: After you've done the shutdown command - is it actually shutting everything down and just not powering off?
<penguin42> interesting, I just tried ctrl-alt-f1 and back, and it worked but did trigger an oops
<feydr> penguin42: yeh... I def. don't have access to any terms at that point and it looks like it gets to runlevel (whatever)
<penguin42> what's the last thing on the display or is it black?
<feydr> yeh.. ctrl-alt-f1 will display a login but I can't type or anything
<feydr> it stops responding during the shutdown splash stuff...
<penguin42> hmm but ctrl-alt-f1 still works?
<penguin42> so that means it's not just the actual power off that's failing
<feydr> penguin42: yeh... actually now that you bring that up ... I can switch to those I just can't login
<gnomefreak> can log in?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ is odd
<ishan> penguin42, i am able to open terminal
<ishan> can you tell me what to do next
<penguin42> feydr: You could try alt-sysrq-t when at the text console, it should list all remaining running tasks
<penguin42> ishan: Make a directory - lets say broken-dotfiles and then  mv .gnome* broken-dotfiles and do it for .gnome* .gconf* and .config*   then restart and see if it works
<feydr> penguin42: I'll do that and report back in...
<gnomefreak> penguin42: what key is sysrq-t?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: alt + sysrq key (that's printscreen/sysrq) and t - all at the same time
<gnomefreak> ah i do have it :) thanks
<ishan> penguin42, still same result at log in screen
 * penguin42 is out of suggestions
 * ishan guess re installation is the only option left
<gnomefreak> i have one more suggestion
<gnomefreak> re-install :)
<gnomefreak> ishan: i dont see it being any different at this time
<gnomefreak> likely to have same issue, unless it was something you did but even than you/we dont know what that was so you may do it again
<gnomefreak> this is why its normally better to wait until after beta release
 * penguin42 is afk for a while
<ishan> gnomefreak, penguin42: thanks
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak may go lay down before i cook
<feydr> penguin42: http://tweetphoto.com/40251447 bunch of stuff scrolled like mad and then I got this -- is it stored in a log somewhere?
<ishan> gnomefreak, is there anyway through which i can close the application which is not responding
<ishan> i can access the terminal
<gnomefreak> ishan: what app is it?
<ishan> it shows unknown application
<gnomefreak> ishan: does it give you a process #
<ishan> gnomefreak, not sure
<gnomefreak> ishan: if you knew what to look for ps aux would have given a process # than you can kill it
<ishan> gnomefreak,  before shutdown i had firefox,updatemanger and a folder opened
<gnomefreak> is they were open when you shut down or did you close them first?
<ishan> gnomefreak, i tried closing but it got hang and so i forced shutdown
<ishan> i was able to close one -two of them maybe
<gnomefreak> ishan: if you type in terminal ps aux |grep firefox   what does it show
 * gnomefreak wonders if you can stop and start gdm if that would work
<ishan> gnomefreak, it displays a line
<gnomefreak> what does it say on this line
<gnomefreak> the grep command will be listed as a grep process so nomrally more than 1 will indicate of it is running
<gnomefreak> ishan: in a terminal type the following without the "   "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"    and yes i know that is the old way, i cant recall the service command
<ishan> ishan  1401 0.0 0.1   4008  768 pts/0 S+   01:20  0:00  grep  --colour=au to firefox
<gnomefreak> tha tis the grep process
<gnomefreak> once you run that command let me know what it says if anything
<ishan> gnomefreak, didnt got your point
<gnomefreak> ishan: in the terminal type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" without the "
<gnomefreak> you are using gnome not kde right?
<ishan> gnomefreak, gnome
<ishan> screen just went black
<gnomefreak> ishan: ok let me know after you run that command
<gnomefreak> ishan: blank or black?
<ishan> black
<gnomefreak> blank will have a slight lighter color than black
<ishan> gnomefreak, confused
<gnomefreak> ok do you have a prompt or not?
<ishan> no
<gnomefreak> good. restart
<gnomefreak> i had this bug using nvidia drivers i removed xorg.conf it fixed it but you are not using nvidia
<ishan> still the same result
<gnomefreak> ishan: what same result?
<ishan> still displays the error box after log in
<gnomefreak> what does the box say
<ishan> waiting for the program to finish
<gnomefreak> well crap
<ishan> interupting may cause to loose work
<gnomefreak> have you tried shutting it off for >20 minutes than starting it up. on a full shutdown it may takes somer time but it  should kill all process including kernel indexing
<ishan> gnomefreak, not yet
<ishan> what you mean is to shutdown machine for more that 20 mins and then restart
<gnomefreak> ishan: try it. i normally let mine sit for 30 minutes or longer but 20 should be ok
<ishan> okay
<gnomefreak> ishan: i mean shut the power off and just start it as nomral 20-30 minutes later
<ishan> gnomefreak, okay
<gnomefreak> may have to hold power button in for a few seconds before it shuts down
<gnomefreak> ill be in and out for the next hour or so
<ishan> gnomefreak, sure
<gnomefreak> like out for a few now
<gnomefreak> song on a cd are not .wmp right?
<Andre_Gondim> I opened the oo writer and looks like with Qt, is it correct?
<gnomefreak> it has a qt package IIRC
<gnomefreak> or at least a kde one
<gnomefreak> sorry that is .wma
<DanaG> Base class package "Debconf::DbDriver::Cache" is empty.
<DanaG> what?
<DanaG> oops, looks like my backups excluded "*Cache*" too aggressively.
<lamalex> Hey people, I'm having a problem getting maverick. When i boot my live usb key i get an error about an unknown configuration value and a prompt that just says boot:
<lamalex> if I hit enter it hangs indefinitely
<BUGabundo> anyone knows tha bug for the power button to shutdown instead of asking what I want to do?
<lamalex> sha256sum checks out- is this possibly a bug in the ubuntu startup disk creator?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you here? I've assumed you were dead ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm here daily dude
<BUGabundo> just not on work hours
<kklimonda> well, I don't see you talking anymore :)
<BUGabundo> at least a good evening I say everyday
<yofel> lamalex: that sounds familiar, give me a sec
<yofel> lamalex: bug 608382?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<lamalex> yofel: thanks! im gonna reboot and see if this works now
<redDEADresolve> anyone know if you can get a vanilla gnome in the new ubuntu 10.10 I really like my notification area
<penguin42> redDEADresolve: I'm not aware of one
<penguin42> redDEADresolve: I think you can run the standard gnome-volume-control for example
<redDEADresolve> penguin42, thanks. I didnt want to leave ubuntu but i dont like indicator applets
<penguin42> redDEADresolve: I have the same problem
<redDEADresolve> penguin42, sucks to be old and set in yoru ways lol
<penguin42> redDEADresolve: Hell yeh
 * yofel isn't that old but doesn't the new ubuntu way either
<yofel> then again, I like KDE, some people seem to find that odd
<redDEADresolve> penguin42, you know it has to be in their somewhere. Xubuntu still uses the notification system in Alpha 3
<yofel> the old notification system should be libnotify
<penguin42> redDEADresolve: Yeh I think most stuff is in there one way or another - not sure everything is
<redDEADresolve> penguin42, only one way to find out right? gonna hve to download an iso
<penguin42> redDEADresolve: I did try xfce for a few days but found some things it didn't have that also annoyed me (I've got a patch to add the alt-space menu accelerators that Metacity uses to xfwm4)
<yofel> what does alt+space do there?
 * penguin42 isn't quite sure how to push the xfmw4 guys to take it - I've let it stew in their patch system
<penguin42> yofel: alt+space brings up the window menu
<redDEADresolve> penguin42, i love xfce on my netbook. and i just learned something new with the alt-space
<penguin42> yofel: And then there are bunches of accelerators on that menu that are quite cute - e.g. t to keep stuck at the top
<penguin42> yofel: So on gnome you can do   alt-space t  and the window wil stay at the top or   alt-space w2 would send the window to the second workspace
<yofel> penguin42: the menu that you get when you klick on the window icon?
<penguin42> yeh
<yofel> opening the menu is alt+f3 in KDE, there isn't a shortcut for keep on top, but you can define one
<penguin42> so does wireshark work for no one on m? i.e. does everyone else see bug 606063 that me and one other guy have seen?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606063 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "[maverick] ERROR:capture.c:177:capture_start: assertion failed: (capture_opts->state == CAPTURE_STOPPED)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606063
<Daekdroom> Btw, I loved the new indicators :3
<yofel> we got thunderbird 3.1 o.O
<yofel> and enigmail doesn't support it, great -.-
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-21
<BUGabundo> yofel: that old? http://www.onlinemba.com/blog/internet-history/
<yofel> hehe
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Grrrr - the picture for '76 is so wrong
<BUGabundo> lol
<penguin42> if you're going to have 'invented Ethernet, coaxial cables' in bold then wth have a picture of twisted pair?!
<penguin42> and there's no mention of the bbn router
<sudoer> hi all
<sudoer> i just installed ubuntu 10.1 and the first thing I did was "apt-get  install build-essential " and it fails with E: Broken packages
<sudoer> I get  build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or libc-dev
<sdk> Heyas all.  Trying to get build-dep wine1.2 to install in Maverick but there is a recursion error between libstdc++ and gcc-base 4.1.2-27 (dependency requirement) and 4.1.2-29 (already installed).  Being a relative n00b, is there a way to tell apt/dpkg to ignore the dependency and install anyway; or is that a "Very Bad Thing (TM)"?
<pasjr> Hello, I was wondering if any one else has a TOSHIBA A505D they are running 10.10 on?
<sdk> Ok, am reading about a package ia32-apt-get, but it does not seem to be in Maveric, or Lucid for that matter.. getting from Karmic.  This should be interestig...
<sdk> interesting, even...
<sdk> If this fsckig works..
<sdk> talk about a kludge..
<sdk> Ype, didn't work.  Damn.
<sdk> So, we're down to this.. anyone have an idea on how to get 32bit libfreetype on a amd64 system?
<MTecknology> Is there any 10.10 cd that will fit on a 700mb disk?
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: do you still burn media?
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: :(
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I do actually :)
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<kklimonda> I've burned 2 audio cds today
<BUGabundo> I use usb
<DanaG> Say, is it possible to set up a system so it uses an aufs overlay if the write-protect switch is set, but uses real file system when write-protect is not set?
<DanaG> ah, easier to implement: use user button plus switch-slide to switch from RO to RW.
<DanaG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/aufsRootFileSystemOnUsbFlash
<DanaG> Say, what's the status of aufs in Maverick?
<DanaG> argh, it's not in the l0 kernel.
<DanaG> That's the third-party one.
<DanaG> I don't remember what it was that was screwed up 35-15-omap.
<MTecknology> I want to try 10.10 to see if it fixing my issues.. but I can't really afford a test drive and I also need to edit the grub config to test it..
<MTecknology> If 10.10 doesn't already have the fixes I'll probably return this laptop while I still have time..
<MTecknology> I'm pretty sure there's no side scroll support so I may do that anyway..
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: I'm pretty sure that "side scroll" isn't something supported by the hardware as much as a sticker on the touchpad and software configuration :)
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: you know what touchpad I have?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: No.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: idk what it's called - it seems the manufacturer decided it was an un needed luxury..
<MTecknology> problem is that I gre accustomed to using it religiously
<MTecknology> I have no scroll bars anywhere..
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: You maybe know of a way to spoof it?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Xorg_method
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: where would that go if I have no xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> when did xorg.conf stop being there anyway? about 9.04 or something?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: You can create one, but I recommend actually making a /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: http://andreascarpino.it/2010/04/xorg-1-8-synaptics-touchpad-configuration/
<DanaG> No, watch out...
<MTecknology> oooh
<DanaG> if you make a conf.d in /etc/, it ignores absolutely everything in /usr/
<DanaG> Last time I tried that, it left me with no usable keyboard!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/617619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 617619 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xorg.conf.d system config directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MTecknology> DanaG: :(
<MTecknology> DanaG: can I just copy what's in /usr there?
<DanaG> Better to just put your own file in /usr.
<abhinav> hi .. is the alpha3 64 bit stable enough for an upgrade (in general) ?
<DanaG> It's not the right "style" of doing things, but it's least breakage-ey.
<MTecknology> DanaG: where specifically would that go?
<DanaG> Not sure if that's still true with Maverick.
<DanaG> /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<MTecknology> oh, there's only 2 files in there - 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf
<MTecknology> DanaG: thanks for the warning - may have saved me a massive headache :)
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: so, am I to create the serverlayout section?
<MTecknology> Or should I add the input class from the second link
<DanaG> One thing I always do: install SSH server.
<DanaG> And if I have a box with serial, I like to set up serial console.
<MTecknology> DanaG: I don't have a spare system :P
<MTecknology> one and only
<DanaG> ah, a netbook is good for use as spare -- about all I use it for is grabbing stuff from my main system.
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Smart phone?
<MTecknology> I have a usb drive with systemrescuecd on it somewhere
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: maybe if I can afford it someday
<MTecknology> Things like amazing breakage bother me too little...
<DanaG> When you factor in the data plan OR the fully-unlocked price, they can cost more than some netbooks.
 * Jordan_U has about the dumbest phone available, can't even download backgrounds / ringtones.
<DanaG> You ever try BitPim?
<DanaG> If it's LG something-or-other, or such.
<MTecknology> well - I'll be back (hoping)
<MTecknology> If it breaks I'll probably just go to sleep
<DanaG> oh, and remember:
<MTecknology> If I don't come back, Jordan_U: DanaG: thanks :D
<MTecknology> hm?
<DanaG> "text" stops gdm from loading without going all the way to "single".
<DanaG> argh, is ports.ubuntu.com down?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: You're welcome.
<DanaG> no, it's only the chroot.
<MTecknology> now to test this...
<MTecknology> vim
<MTecknology> nope
<Jordan_U> MTecknology: Have you logged out and in again to restart X?
<DanaG> weird.. ext3 ignores read-only flag of card!
<MTecknology> I get all the way to the edge of the touchpad and it's like I'm just moving around in the middle of it
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: reboot
<MTecknology> woah! new ubuntu pastebin
<Jordan_U> DanaG: If you're talking about the small switch on many flash cards, I think that's actually controlled by the firmware on the card itself.
<MTecknology> shiny
<MTecknology> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481290/ <- this is what I have now
<DanaG> No, I think it's like the old floppies -- it's up to the reader device.
<DanaG> And what's weird is that mmcblk0p1 (vfat) gets read-only, but mmcblk0p2 still can write!
<MTecknology> Did I do anything dumb with that?
<Jordan_U> DanaG: There is certainly enough logic in the card itself to do it, all of the wear leveling / block device emulation is done in that tiny card itself.
<DanaG> This one is a micro to fullsize adapter.
<MTecknology> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<MTecknology> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<DanaG> I had another such adapter break, and it's just a bit of plastic sliding around in another bit of plastic.
<DanaG> Yeah, they say you don't need shmconfig... bull!
<MTecknology> apparently it didn't read that config..
<DanaG> You still need it for synclient -m!
<MTecknology> DanaG: I have that in the config though
<DanaG> If it's a security risk, then fine, make it require sudo!
<DanaG> But claiming we "don't need SHMConfig" is a fallacy.
<MTecknology> oh.. I'm also in the wrong channel
<MTecknology> This is 10.04 - my work system is 10.10
<DanaG> oh yeah, and if you just edited the stock one, you should make a copy of it.
<MTecknology> DanaG: I copied what was in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<MTecknology> then I changed the file
<MTecknology> DanaG: I don't think xorg is using that config section though..
<MTecknology> maybe Identifier "touchpad catchall"
<MTecknology> nope..
<MTecknology> You guys have any other ideas?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U: Do I need to add the ServerLayout and Module sections?
<MTecknology> HOw do I know if my touchpad is even synaptics?
<ziroday> Hi, anyone seen any bugs regarding laptop wireless toggle switches no longer working?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<ddecator> anyone have skype working? i just did a fresh install of 10.10 and skype isn't in the partner repo and when i download the deb it won't install
<abhinav> ddecator: what does it complain about
<ddecator> abhinav: let me get the error again a sec
<ddecator> "dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor"
<ddecator> that's using the deb from skype's site
<ddecator> i'm also getting complaints when i run "sudo apt-get update" about my PPAs, but i don't think that's related
<ddecator> ...any ideas?
<abhinav> ddecator: I just started the upgrade, so can't test it out now.. but does the same happen for other packages also ?
<ddecator> abhinav: not yet, haven't run into any other issues (other than handbrake not being available)
<ddecator> and it gets a 404 every time it tries to connect to the PPA server for updates but i'm guessing that's a temporary server issue
<abhinav> ddecator: ok.. the most likely cause is unmet dependencies, but that clearly doesn't seem to be the case here. Could you try installing the package using gdebi ?
<abhinav> ddecator: 404 could be because the PPA has been changed to point to maverick, which is not yet created ?
<abhinav> ddecator: you might need to change it back to lucid/whatever your previous release was
<abhinav> ddecator: just checked.. you have a fresh install. So you didn't have anything earlier. So you can try changing the source entry to lucid
<ddecator> abhinav: it's using gdebi for the deb install, and yah i need to check the ppas to see if they have a maverick download available still since that could be the issue
<ddecator> and i checked that there isn't a missing dependency (based on what the skype site says is needed)
<ddecator> anyone familiar with "N: Ignoring file 'ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ppa-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension"
<ddecator> i'm getting that for every PPA entry i have, no matter what
<ddecator> i'm guessing the .save files aren't supposed to be in there because i removed them and it's fine now..
<ddecator> but they show up whenever i edit my sources, so wth
<ddecator> alright, so skype installed from the deb just fine when i opened it with the software center for w/e reason, so that problem is solved
<abhinav> ddecator: the save files are backup. shouldnt affect anything
<abhinav> ddecator: you shouldn
<abhinav> ddecator: you shouldn't remove them, in case you want to revert back :) any case, no major harm done
<ddecator> abhinav: it's bug 611925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611925 in apt (Ubuntu) "sources are not recognized " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611925
<abhinav> ddecator: ok.. is yours an upgrade, or a fresh install ?
<ddecator> abhinav: fresh
<sinurge> apt-get  is working extremly slow anyone else facing slow apt-get
<dupondje> sinurge: what is slow ? the downloading or ?
<sinurge> dupondje, yup the downloading of vlc
<dupondje> then you need a better mirror :)
<sinurge> lol i guesssed as much i was just thnking there might be another issue or something
<Volkodav> Xorg is eating up to 45 % CPU averaging around 30% on latest nvidia 256.44 ? Am I alone on this ?
<abhinav> I upgraded to Alpha3 from a 10.04 installation with nvidia, and the X server is now broken. Is this a known issue ?
<Volkodav> abhinav yes
<abhinav> Volkodav: looks like this is bug 616023 that I am hitting.. trying out the options there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<Volkodav> You need to add a line to Xorg to fix to Section "Server Layout"  Option	   "IgnoreABI"	 "true"
<Volkodav> and you will be ok
<lamalex> Hey, i'm running maverick but I'd like to mount my home drive from lucid. unfortunately it's encrypted. How do I get access to my files? Anyone know?
<abhinav> Volkodav: thanks.. trying the same
<abhinav> lamalex: You mean the home directory was encrypted earlier also ?
<abhinav> lamalex: what encryption are you talking about ? If you just upgraded on the same machine, that shouldn't affect your access to the home directory
<lamalex> abhinav, two partitions
<lamalex> want to access data on other partition which is lucid
<lamalex> i'm doing ecryptfs-mount-private but it keeps telling me ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<abhinav> lamalex: So you installed maverick on a new partition
<lamalex> yes
<abhinav> lamalex: ok .. and the home in this new partition is obviously different from the one in the lucid partition. So you probably need to set up the ecryptfs thing again
<abhinav> Volkodav: the steps worked fine. Thanks !
<Volkodav> cool
<lamalex> abhinav, huh? what would i need to set up ecryptfs again?
<lamalex> s/what/why
<lamalex> Let me paint the full picture of what's happening- I'm not sure there'a clear understanding of my problem
<lamalex> I just installed maverick to a new partition to test it out, make sure all my stuff works, etc. My old and main system is lucid, which is in the other partition. My lucid set up has an encrypted home. Now I'm in maverick and there are files I want to get from lucid. My partition is mounted, and I can get into home, but I can't get to the files because of encryption. I just need to unlock them
<lamalex> but I don't know how to unlock them
<abhinav> lamalex: and your maverick home is separate from your lucid home right ?
<lamalex> yes, the two have nothing in common
<lamalex> (well, swap)
<abhinav> lamalex: right .. so you need to "mount" this lucid home, which is encrypted, by providing keys etc. are you doing that from within maverick ?
<lamalex> abhinav, I'm here asking how to do that
<sinurge> lamalex, pls check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<abhinav> ok .. :) this page explains the details .. for your maverick OS, the home on lucid can be seen as a Private encrypted directory. Just follow the instructions here :  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/08/07/create-an-encrypted-private-directory-with-ecryptfs/
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> ill let you know how it works out
<sinurge> lamalex, also imo ths is not a maverick issue itself. if you do not get a solution here you might want to get into the #ubuntu channel for more general help on home directory encryption
<lamalex> yeah, didn't work
<lamalex> mouted at Private, but didn't unlock my files
<abhinav> lamalex: while mounting you had to provide passphrase, etc and that succeeded, right ?
<lamalex> appeared to
<lamalex> but all it shows me are two .desktop files telling me it's encrypted
<lamalex> Is there a problem with source packages at the moment?
<lamalex> aptitude build-dep isn't working for me, it can't find the source packages for anything
<bcurtiswx> anyone in here running an up to date maverick on a laptop?
<Dink> bcurtiswx, I am but it is on a netbook
<bcurtiswx> Dink: my gnome-power-manager keeps crashing, but i just want to verify you see a battery icon
<Dink> I do
<Dink> The only icon that comes and goes, mostly goes is work
<Dink> network*
<bcurtiswx> OK
<Dink> I had the power icon issue a while back it seems stable right now
<bcurtiswx> can i restart the power manager through /etc/init.d?
<Dink> don't think so
<Dink> you can probably send it a HUP signal
<Dink> and select it from the preference menu or what not
<shadeslayer> me
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> i have kubuntu :
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<mistrynitesh> testing kubuntu maverick livecd on virtualbox but it freezes after login splash screen, is there any way I can pin point the problem?
<abhinav> mistrynitesh: try recovery mode, remove "splash" from the boot options
<mistrynitesh> in a moment
<mistrynitesh> ok, now i get the messages
<mistrynitesh> last one says: bootchart post-stop process terminated with status 137
<mistrynitesh> a few prior to that say - Out of memory: kill process (blah blah)
<penguin42> mistrynitesh: How much RAM have you given it ?
<mistrynitesh> 384 mb, my total memory is 1gb
<penguin42> I suspect that is too little
<mistrynitesh> penguin42: how much is min requirement?
<mistrynitesh> vbox allows me to put just about 50% of total memory
<penguin42> mistrynitesh: I think 512MB should have a good chance; 384 is probably too close for the graphical installer
<penguin42> mistrynitesh: In the out of memory message does it talk about ureadahead?
<mistrynitesh> penguin42: no, it talks about rsyslogd, hald and bootchart
<penguin42> mistrynitesh: Try it at 512 it should work
<mistrynitesh> trying, just a moment
<mistrynitesh> still no show
<penguin42> still out-of-memorying ?
<mistrynitesh> no messages this time
<mistrynitesh> just a blank screen with pointer
<penguin42> odd
<penguin42> that should work
<mistrynitesh> guess i will write it on a cd and run on the system itself
<soee> hi iv downloaded MM a3 64bit version and tried to run it from USB, but i get this error: Unknown keyword in configuration file
<soee> any solutions?
<penguin42> yeh that's a common one
<penguin42> bug 608382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images build on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<penguin42> soee: Somewhere in there is a workaround; I think it's you have to eremove the keyword ui from a file
<soee> penguin42, and waht @ using USB installer under windows ?
<penguin42> I don't know about Windows
<soee> ok ill try with this ui
<Xase> The new live USB installer is looking great... running the live usb as we speak actually. I have a feeling this release will make it really easier for users to switch to ubuntu. Anyways... had a question. I've ran a couple of different installs of alpha 3 over the last few days, and I noticed something. Sometimes the bootsplash works flawlessly for some installs, and for other installs it blacks out and shows terminal output instead. 
<Xase> Known bug?
<wechat> Hello everybody! I usually have this annoying bug. While I'm updating at the moment Generating grub.cfg ... after finding all the images *grub-mkconfig* is <hanging on>! I've got to press Ctrl+Z (Ctrl+C doesn't work) and after sudo pkill grub-mkconfig. There is an example: http://paste.uuntu.com/481496/ .
<penguin42> wechat: I wonder if it's trying to access a storage device of sometype that isn't responding
<penguin42> wechat: You might like to run a dmesg as it's happening
<wechat> penguin42: I don't see something useful in dmesg. And I allways have /sda3 mounted which I allways open to listen to music and so on.
 * wechat /dev/sda3
<penguin42> hmm odd
<penguin42> well, it's certainly one for  abug report
<soee> got another problem with running MM a3, after installation from USB iv got this error: the symbol `grub_xputs` not found any idea how to fix this (ah and the grub rescue > cmd line appears)
<wechat> penguin42: You really ? The problem maybe that I was playing with  /etc/grub.d/40_custom to load another distros without CDs.
<wechat> penguin42: ok I really begin to making my mind to write a bug report.
<penguin42> wechat: Well, it shouldn't hand - however you're right if you have put something weird in /etc/grub.d then it could
<wechat> penguin42: Yeah, I even edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg. I have for now to solve the problem on my own.
<wechat> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<sinurge> wechat, can you remove the changes you made to grub.cfg in the 40 sectiona and then check
<wechat> sinurge: I did. I even installed grub2 again. Nothing changed. But the system is working and this bug is only annoying but not a problem for everyday life.
<sinurge> strange,
<sinurge> wechat, give it sometime and let it run, eventually it will throw an error and keep a track to dmesg should throw something
<wechat> sinurge: I executed sudo update-grub. And it is <hanging on> right now. There is output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/481530/ .  I pressed Ctrl+Z a minute ago. There is a new dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/481531/ .
<BUGabundo> soooo
<BUGabundo> I just ordered a new 2TB WD and a kingston SSD 64GB for this laptop
<BUGabundo> thinking of reformating and using btrfs
<BUGabundo> but I've seen a few bugs with it
<BUGabundo> can anyone put me in the loop ?
<nigelb> for(i=0;i!= -1; i++) { BUGabundo }
<nigelb> there, now you're in the loop :p
<wechat> lol
 * BUGabundo /kick nigelb smartpants
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> couldn't resist :D
<wechat> humanity
<BUGabundo> it would be much better if you could really reply to my question
<nigelb> If I did I would :)
<wechat> When will be Compiz effects repaired?
<BUGabundo> its not ?
<BUGabundo> its working fine for me
 * BUGabundo does a cube
<wechat> will try now but didn't work last weeks
 * wechat Yeah, I've got them: some flashes, apearings and disapearings, "couldn't turn the effects on". XD
<CryWolf> Is there a guide for compiling a new kernel based on the current Ubuntu one?  I want to try to get Toshiba hardware support working on my laptop.
<CryWolf> I tried searching the wiki for "kernel" but got a 500
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<magicianlord> hi
<wechat> Zdravstvuite!
<Umeaboy> I just installed Maverick vitually on my laptop & I see this problem when I have just recently updated the database: http://www.geting.se/viewimage/image/258778-Problem_i_update-manager.png
<Umeaboy> It's in Swedish since I'm from Sweden.
<Umeaboy> Any way to fix this?
<Umeaboy> Besides switching language.
<wechat> Umeaboy: You've better ask Linus too. He knows Swedesh.
<Umeaboy> Linux isn't here.
<Umeaboy> Linus
<Umeaboy> wechat: ^^
<wechat> Linus is everywhere http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0bjun7h5zA I'm Linux Commercial
<magicianlord> how old is linus
<magicianlord> what's gonna happen to linux when he's gone
<wechat> Umeaboy: you can switch your system to english repeat again and give us the photo
<wechat> Umeaboy: or you can always /join #ubuntu-se
<sinurge> wechat, i didnt see any issue, am not able to help sorry
<wechat> sinurge: ok it's working well anyway with this issue
<CryWolf> Well, I've found that I don't have hardware support because Toshiba is now using a new BIOS which I've never heard of before: Insyde.  Glad I tried before filing a bug.
<penguin42> CryWolf: Oh, never heard of them either
<penguin42> CryWolf: My Tosh uses a Phoenix bios
<penguin42> CryWolf: So, what does the BIOS do to it?
<CryWolf> penguin42: No one has developed an interface for it.  So the FN key doesn't work, can't turn wireless on and off, adjust brightness, etc.
<CryWolf> Fortunately, things like lock, suspend, hibernate, etc are easy to assign keys to.  And the volume wheel does work.
<penguin42> CryWolf: ah ok; I think most of the things that you see called 'toshiba tools'  are for pretty old ones
<penguin42> CryWolf: I've never managed to get anything out of the media keys on mine
<CryWolf> At least ACPI works with the current kernel.
<CryWolf> I have another system (a desktop) where media keys are just mapped to various amixer commands.
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> yeh, I don't think I've ever seen the kernel get told anything at all by this hardware
<CryWolf> The power management can dim the screen.  There has to be a command that lets me do it, but I haven't found it yet.
<CryWolf> Turning wireless on and off is probably a lost cause, though.
<penguin42> CryWolf: Have a look in /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0
<penguin42> there may be a brightness
<penguin42> CryWolf: As for wireless, try /sys/class/wlan0/phy80211/rfkill0 - mine has a hard/soft files
<CryWolf> Sweet.  Adjusting brightness works.  Next challenge on that will be assigning hotkeys and allowing a regular user to change it.
<CryWolf> I don't have /sys/class/wlan0 but I'll keep hunting around in there.
<penguin42> CryWolf: Oops, /sys/class/net/wlan0
<CryWolf> There it is.  No phy, but I'll see what I can find.
<Umeaboy> wechat: This is the first error: http://www.geting.se/viewimage/image/258824-First_error_in_Update-manager.png
<Umeaboy> This is the second problem, wechat: http://www.geting.se/viewimage/image/258825-Second_problem_in_Update-manager.png
<penguin42> it's not letting me update libgirepository1.0-0 either
<wechat> Umeaboy: i had the same :)
<wechat> Umeaboy: what was the command? update-manager?
<wechat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/481574/  -- this is my -- dpkg -s libgirepository1.0-0
<CryWolf> penguin42: Alas, no wireless controls available.  I can still set some power management with iwconfig, though.  And at least now I know how to change the monitor brightness.  :)
<penguin42> CryWolf: No /sys/class/rfkill either?
<CryWolf> penguin42: Directory is there, but empty
<penguin42> CryWolf: Hohum
<CryWolf> penguin42: At this point, it's a minor issue.  I do appreciate the help.
<penguin42> CryWolf: No problem
<CryWolf> I wonder what the difference between libgirepository1.0-0 and libgirepository1.0-1 is.  I have latter on my system, which I updated earlier today.
<CryWolf> I've been running maverick for only a couple of weeks, so that might have made a difference.
<penguin42> CryWolf: Just a version difference I guess
<Umeaboy> wechat: Huh? I went via System ->Administration ->Update manager
<penguin42> actually, I've just removed libgirepository1.0-0 from both my machines and it's not removed anything else
<CryWolf> Looking at the apt-cache info, looks like 1.0-1 was moved from devel to libs, is a little smaller, and is part of several tasks.  And I'm guessing the "Replaces" line means you should just be able to install the new one overtop the old.
<ikonia> 1/window 37
<ikonia> oops
 * BUGabundo covers ikonia
<BUGabundo> you have over 37 chats?
<BUGabundo> o:O
<BUGabundo> mew why does google put a cron in their debs?
<BUGabundo> phone home isn't enough ?
<duffydack> BUGabundo, they do???
<BUGabundo> look at /etc/cron.daily/google-talkplugin
<duffydack> I just installed that yesterday as well
<BUGabundo> I don't get how ppl get this to work
<BUGabundo> two pcs and none even start /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<BUGabundo> :(
<duffydack> isnt updating with that repo configured enough to update the plugin..
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<duffydack> slowly trying to turn ubuntu into gOS :)
<duffydack> you`ll run a terminal and get google ads
<duffydack> lol
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> when my SSD come, ill dual boot MM and chromiumOS
<BUGabundo> just need to know how to set up BTRFS
<wechat> Umeaboy: sorry I see . I always do in that way http://paste.ubuntu.com/481581/
<BUGabundo> bbl
<penguin42> damn, I could swear I reported that bug
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> anyone else seeing a pause during boot of about 30 seconds?
<wechat> penguin42: Sometimes i saw a black screen Before grub. I even thought it wouldn't load at all.
<moxypen> hi people. Just updated from 10.04 LTS to 10.10 via Update, and now I cant boot into the GUI (I CAN boot into the shell though...) - I've got a Radeon 5750 but I'm not sure how to fix the xorg
<wechat> penguin42: 10-15 seconds
<CarlFK> how do I install openoffice?
<wechat> CarlFK: aptitude search openoffice
<penguin42> moxypen: You might have bug 605614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605614 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ATI] GPU lockup with gfxpayload=keep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605614
<moxypen> wonderful :)
<CarlFK> lol The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing...
<penguin42> moxypen: Get into grub and edit the line that says   set gfxmode=keep      to    set gfxmode=text and see if it helps
<wechat> CarlFK: instal *on* what?
<wechat> CarlFK: soory i'm from 9.10
<CarlFK> whatever 10.10 + dist-upgrade I have
<moxypen> ok.. thanks penguin
<wechat> CarlFK: it was in 9.10 and it is now from the past with me in 10.10
<moxypen> grub would be in /etc/??
<bp0> is there a site like this for maverick? http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/
<CarlFK> guessing i want openoffice.org2
<penguin42> CarlFK: Should just be openoffice.org
<wechat> CarlFK: there is in the world also OxygenOffice Professional (free)
<moxypen> penguin, which file should I edit, /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<penguin42> moxypen: Well I would try it just using the grub menu (hold down left shift just as it's about to boot)
<moxypen> even better... will try that :)
<penguin42> moxypen: If it works I think it's /etc/default/grub   and I think it's comment 5 in that bug report
<moxypen> the left-shift didn't work.. will have to use VI or something
<penguin42> it's a matter of hitting shift immediately at the bios
<moxypen> oh, I hit "e" on the grub menu, that gave me a simple editor
<penguin42> yep that's it
<moxypen> ok, thanks.. will change "keep" to "text"
<moxypen> well that worked partially... it boots into text now. When running "X", it cant load fglrx
<moxypen> ...will read comment #5 now :)
<penguin42> moxypen: Ah I'm not sure about the fglrx story, I use the open driver
<moxypen> what was the X configuration script thing called again? perhaps if I set it up for vesa?
<penguin42> moxypen: If you just move any xorg.conf you have out of the way it should automatically sort itself out
<moxypen> just rename / delet xorg.conf?
<penguin42> yeh, just rename it so that when you get fglrx going you have it in case you need it
<moxypen> ok, that took me a step forward. Now the screen went black. I probably should try setting it to vesa
<penguin42> moxypen: You could also try adding a     nomodeset     to the end of the kernel boot line to turn off kernel-mode-setting
 * penguin42 disappears for 15mins
<moxypen> kk.. thanks
 * penguin42 reappears
<moxypen> I think I'll just give up and reinstall free when 10.10 comes out
<moxypen> free = fresh
<penguin42> ok, which card did you say you had?
<moxypen> radeon 5750
<penguin42> I think the 5xxx support in the open driver is pretty new, so I suspect you'll need the fglrx; I've got the 4350 and it's reasonably happy but still has some issues
<moxypen> so you think that's the problem?
<penguin42> dunno; I think you're the first 5xxx person I've seen on here
<moxypen> dont suppose there's a roll-back from the update?
<penguin42> from Maverick->Lucid, sorry no
<Daekdroom> HD5xxx doesn't have 3D support on Maverick, and I don't think it will
<Daekdroom> unless you use fglrx
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Do you know what the current story on fglrx is for Maverick?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, It doesn't work (TM)
<Daekdroom> We have to wait for a Catalyst beta release with Xserver 1.9 support
<penguin42> Daekdroom: OK, so the correct answer for hd5xxx guys at the moment is hard luck
<moxypen> ah well... another month?
<moxypen> ...and a half
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Do you know if edgers has 5xxx support? Maybe an option for some people
<Daekdroom> penguin42, xorg-edgers should have Mesa3D code soon, very soon.
<Daekdroom> It's just that code won't make it to stable before Maverick freezes.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: OK, so the general advice for hd5xxx guys is hard luck - although if it's black screening on them then it's a bug and it needs fixing; 2D should work
<Daekdroom> In fact, the Evergreen 3D accel code was merged to Mesa today.
<Daekdroom> penguin42, precisely, 2D should work
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I remember it needed nomodeset for lucid
<moxypen> definitely black-screening
<moxypen> ..for me
<penguin42> moxypen: I'd try removing fgrlx and seeing if that helps, but if not then certainly bug report it - 2D should work for almost everything
<moxypen> how would I remove fgrlx?
<penguin42> good question; I don't have it installed
<moxypen> I'll google it :)
<penguin42> moxypen: Try dpkg -l \*fglrx\* and see what you find to remove - except for fglrx-modaliases which you should keep I think
<moxypen> kk
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Don't suppose you've had much experience with the hd4xxx cards have you?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, 0 experience, why?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I had assaultcube working on Lucid with xorg-edgers, but on plain Maverick it's got severe rendering issues - I've not tried maverick+edgers yet
<moxypen> no joy, even after removing fglrx
<penguin42> moxypen: Bug report it - include everything you've tried
<moxypen> kk
<moxypen> thanks and bye
<MTecknology> How hard is it to convert an init script to an upstart script?
<MTecknology> or perhaps I'll ask in the appropriate channel - sorry
<Hellow|SSH> I'm having this odd issue with Xorg not starting and logging nothing at all.
<Hellow|SSH> From what I'm seeing in the output, it's segfaulting.
<penguin42> Hellow|SSH: What graphics card?
<Hellow|SSH> penguin42: ATI Radeon 4650, although I'm not using the config file for it.
<Hellow|SSH> Running Xorg fully dynamic, with no xorg.conf
<penguin42> Hellow|SSH: ok, you may have bug 605614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605614 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ATI] GPU lockup with gfxpayload=keep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605614
<penguin42> Hellow|SSH: Can you try something? Stop grub from booting (hit left shift just as the bios comes up and hold it down till you get the grub menu) , and go into the editor in grub (hit e) and change the line that says    set gfxmode=keep    and change the keep to text
<Hellow|SSH> Aye, just a second.
<Hellow|SSH> Odd.
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-22
<Hellow|SSH> Now it's displaying little after the grub menu.
<Hellow|SSH> It shows some for around a second with the intial startup screen, then nothing.
<penguin42> hmm ok, not sure why - were you running fglrx ?
<Hellow|SSH> Yes, but I removed the xorg.conf file that declared for fglrx to be used.
<penguin42> hmm ok, I would have expected that to work
<penguin42> I'm running a 4350
<Hellow|SSH> hmm
<penguin42> what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say now?
<wers> I want to test Maverick and am currently on Lucid. would installing the .iso be any "cleaner" than update-manager -d?
<funkyHat> Ooh alt works again in gnome-terminal ⡈)
<funkyHat> wers: possibly. Either way is helpful for testing though
<funkyHat> wers: one way you're testing the upgrade path, the other way you're testing the installer ⡈)
<funkyHat> I tend to always upgrade, personally
<shadeslayer> wers: short answer, yes
<penguin42> yeh, although upgrading does tend to throw up some weird stuff
<funkyHat> I tend to upgrade really really early, so I probably get even more weird stuff ;D
<wers> funkyHat and shadeslayer thanks
<penguin42> ditto
<wers> ok. maybe, I'll just install the alpha 3 iso :)
<wers> does anyone know the md5 of alpha 3 i386? Can't find it
<kklimonda> wers: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-3/
<wers> kklimonda, thanks!
<NinoScript> between desktop and netbook editions, which applications are different? (I'm asking "non interface" wise)
<NinoScript> ohh, and of course, I'm asking about maverick specific changes if there are any :)
<bcurtiswx> someone in a mood to confirm a graphics issue for me
<bcurtiswx> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=imghp&biw=1156&bih=667&q=sun&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<bcurtiswx> go there, and try using your laptop mousepad up and down scroll
<bcurtiswx> it cause the kernel to freak out
<bcurtiswx> thats the specifics
<bcurtiswx> NOTE: make sure you have your mouse on an image
<wrigglesworth> Hi guys. I just installed ubuntu 10.1 on my pc and basically every looked normal for a while but after a restart everything is huge. When I try to change the screen resolution it just expands the desktop to off the screen. Sound familiar to anyone? Can anyone help?
<kklimonda> interesting, I've learnt today that there were pentium 4 cpus with EM64T
<kklimonda> well, they are still here
<Sylphid> hey all, how can I open an app on the netbook remix when unity search results do not include the app and alt+f2 does not work ... will i need to launch from a tty?
<ZykoticK9> Sylphid, anything that would run from alt+f2 "should" run from terminal ;)
<Sylphid> ZykoticK9, right, i can launch it from there but i was wondering if there was a graphical way to launch it since alt+f2 is broken in the netbook remix
<ZykoticK9> Sylphid, sorry I haven't played with Unity at all.  Good luck.
<Sylphid> ZykoticK9, gnome-terminal is missing from unity so switching to a tty to launch is a pain
<DanaG> Say, the "progs" dir in xorg-edgers "apt-get source mesa" is missing!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/621006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621006 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power manager fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> Means I can't use "radeon".
<DanaG> hmm, unity is broken/
<DanaG> GetGroupProperties is not a valid method of interface org.ayatana.dbusmenu.
<DanaG> weird... my btrfs is showing full when I make a single huge file, even when it's only 70% full in reality.
<DanaG> weird... my btrfs is showing full when I make a single huge file, even when it's only 70% full in reality.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> sorry, thought my message got lost.
<DanaG> argh, appmenu-gtk makes firefox crash 100% of the time you try to start it.
<kklimonda> it also leaks memory like hell
<cm9> How would I configure maverick meerkat to triple boot? Say I had two os's installed already (win7 & ubuntu), then I resized and installed winxp afterwards and it overwrote the MBR. What's the best way to rewrite it and include winxp as an option too?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<penguin42> Hi
<sebsebseb> penguin42: hi
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<penguin42> hi
 * BUGabundo tries his luck again
<BUGabundo> anyone here with good knowlagde in SSDs and btrfs ?
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> Not me for those things...
<BUGabundo> hey hey big C
<vish> BIG C!
<vish> :D
<Dink> Is there a way to find what proc is using up all my memory and swapping ?
<Dink> actually better yet just swapping not using all memory
<BUGabundo> Dink: atop 2
<BUGabundo> them press m
<Dink> Which column shows swap usage per proc ?
<Dink> MEM | tot    2.0G | free  542.9M | cache 934.5M | buff   24.3M | slab   46.2M |
<Dink> SWP | tot    1.9G | free  730.2M |              | vmcom   2.9G | vmlim   2.8G |
<Dink> Trying to figure out why ~1.2G of swap used
<lfaraone_> On my computer, which I just upgraded yesterday, Plymouth stops during boot, it just seems stuck there. On recovery mode, I don't get to the recovery menu. http://img442.imageshack.us/i/imageab.jpg/ is a screenie of my console. How can I figure out the problem?
<penguin42> Dink: You could try grep Swap /proc/*/smaps and figure out where it's coming from
<lfaraone_> Dink: Linux may swap out processes if they aren't being used even if you have sufficient RAM.
<penguin42> Dink: Although of course the fact that something IS swapped doesn't mean its the hog, it could be something else pushing your perfectly helpful app out of the way
<penguin42> lfaraone: 1.2G is a bit extreme though!
<Dink> penguin42, yeah that was my concern as well and it seems to just grow
<lfaraone|mobile> penguin42: It depends on a number of factors. His RAM usage may have peaked at one point and the data has not been accessed yet.
<penguin42> Dink: Normal trick is just run top and sort by memory usage and see who is the biggest user
<penguin42> Dink: Do you actually currently have free memory or is all used up?
<Dink> Usually free memory
<Dink> about 500M free right now
<penguin42> ok, as lfaraone suggested it sounds like something peaked a while ago, pushed it out and went away
<Dink> hmm
<Dink> grep Swap /proc/*/smaps |awk '{print $2,$3,$1}' |sort -rn | head -2
<Dink> 10148 kB /proc/2127/smaps:Swap:
<Dink> 8604 kB /proc/2129/smaps:Swap:
<Dink> $ ps -ef |grep 2127
<Dink> user       2127     1  0 Aug19 ?        00:42:52 xchat
<lfaraone|mobile> !paste | Dink
<ubottu> Dink: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dink> sorry
<Dink> so looks like memory got used up and pushed xchat into swap ?
<Dink> and whatever app that did it ended hence the free memory now?
<penguin42> Dink: Probably, although if you are 1.2G into swap and have 512M free that still suggests soemthing big is hanging around
<penguin42> also if those are the largest entries in Swap that doesn't sound like 1.2G does it (although I've never used those Swap fields before)
<dutchie> am i seeing a bug, or is it very hard to get the "stay in launcher"/"remove" menu up in unity?
<lfaraone|mobile> crimsun_: Poke.
<wers> I installed gnome-shell from the official repo. unfortunately, it doesn't run
<wers> I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/481899/
<wers> what could be the workaround?
<BUGabundo> what's the difference between kingston SSD v and v+ series?
<penguin42> a + ?
<BUGabundo> stop being sarcastic :(
<BUGabundo> I need help!
<charlie-tca> hmm, looks like a "+" to me too. Maybe a "Thanks, penguin42 " is in order?
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<penguin42> me? Sarcastic? Noooooo
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What's your actual problem?
<BUGabundo> I order a SSD
<BUGabundo> a kingston 64GBs
<penguin42> ok
<BUGabundo> and now I find out about this '+' series
<BUGabundo> (the other question is how is current support of btrfs in sdd in MM)
<penguin42> Well the + is likely to be newer, faster or less buggy
<penguin42> Or just more expensive - but one assumes they added the + later
<lfaraone|mobile> penguin42: Newer and faster usually go hand in hand with more bugs.
<penguin42> lfaraone|mobile: Indeed, the other possibility is that the + is the one where they fixed the bugs
<penguin42> BUGabundo: + has larger cache, available in larger sizes, has a garbage collect, and looks faster from the spec sheet
<penguin42> BUGabundo: http://www.kingston.com/ssd/vplus-series.asp   vs http://www.kingston.com/ssd/v-series.asp
<BUGabundo> lfaraone you mean maverick has more bugs then lucid??
<BUGabundo> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<penguin42> oh and bizarrely it looks like you can shake it harder while its running
<lfaraone|mobile> BUGabundo: I thought that was obvious.
<BUGabundo> penguin42: LOL
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hey there's always a faster/newer/quicker thing out there - and I bet the + costs more
<BUGabundo> I know
<lfaraone|mobile> The week after I got my 1TB HD they dropped the price of the 1.5TB.
<lfaraone|mobile> C'est la vie.
<BUGabundo> gonna go with what ever I order then
<BUGabundo> most prob non v+
<BUGabundo> thanks penguin42
<charlie-tca> Anyone running Xubuntu Maverick got time to confirm a terminal bug?
<penguin42> I can probably get a vm into it
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Is this lxterminal ?
<charlie-tca> no, xfce4-terminal
<penguin42> ok, got it
<charlie-tca> It's easy, just click edit -> preferences, click each tab, then click close
 * penguin42 has a VM with lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu all in
<charlie-tca> The bug is bug 609500
<penguin42> *bang*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609500 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in exo_mutual_binding_unbind()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609500
<charlie-tca> The terminal window closes when close is hit after going through the preferences
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<penguin42> yep same bug
<charlie-tca> Kind of irritating, but not really serious
<penguin42> confirmed
<charlie-tca> Great! Thank you very much
<penguin42> np
<Dink> penguin42: and lfaraone: the issue seemed to be mutter. Once I killed the proc and it spawned again my memory looks normal now
<Dink> 1gb ram used and no swap
<lfaraone|mobile> Dink: Ah, mk.
<Dink> Also trying out irssi vs xchat to help use less memory
<lapion> anyone know how to activate an iwl2100 wifi card with a software power button ?
<penguin42> lapion: Do you have a /sys/class/rfkill ?
<lapion> rfkill list :
<lapion> Hard blocked: yes
<penguin42> do you have /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0 and is there a soft and hard file in there?
<lapion> yes
<penguin42> if you cat soft and cat hard what do they show ?
<lapion> hard=1 soft=0
<penguin42> hmm same as mine, and the hard on mine corresponds to an actual switch
<penguin42> you could always try echo 0 > hard    but I doubt it will work
<lapion> there is a hardware pushbutton..
<lapion> yeah echo 1 > hard , gives permission denied
<penguin42> even in a sudo -s shell? (sudo echo 1 > hard     won't work)
<lapion> however echo 1 > soft does work...
<lapion> yes
<penguin42> so if the soft is 0 and you have a hardware button for the hard one what's the problem?
<lapion> it's a pseudo hardware button
<lapion> one of the regular keyboard buttons
<penguin42> oh I see, I've got a nice actual switch on this one
<lapion> sorry regular keyboard multimedia buttons on laptops
<lapion> what values do you have for uevent ?
<penguin42> actually, I don't think I've found the equivalent on my eeepc
<penguin42> lapion: NAME=phy0, TYPE=wlan STATE=2
<lapion> the other files..
<lapion> or rfkill0/power/control mine is set to auto
<penguin42> ditto
<cmeiklejohn> hi there
<penguin42> hi
<cmeiklejohn> how goes it?
<penguin42> not too bad
<cmeiklejohn> I was just wondering if someone else could confirm a bug for me if they had a minute --
<cmeiklejohn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/621852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621852 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashing on every startup" [Undecided,New]
<cmeiklejohn> Wasn't sure if I had a misconfiguration that was the root of the problem.
 * penguin42 doesn't use empathy
<cmeiklejohn> ah, ok.
<AndrewMC> What is better install mavric via a fresh install or doing an upgrade via update manager. Or does it matter?
<penguin42> AndrewMC: Tend to get a few more issues on the upgrade
<AndrewMC> I figured
<AndrewMC> Thanks
 * penguin42 tends to upgrade and I generally need to fix a few things
<AndrewMC> I will do a fresh install
<lfaraone> On my computer, which I just upgraded yesterday, Plymouth stops during boot, it just seems stuck there. On recovery mode, I don't get to the  recovery menu. http://img442.imageshack.us/i/imageab.jpg/ is a screenie of my console. How can I figure out the problem?
<charlie-tca> removed quiet splash from the boot line?
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: I did, and plymouth still comes up. (the screenshot was in recovery mode)
<IdleOne> anybody unable to change volume by hovering mouse over the volume icon?
<charlie-tca> IdleOne: working in xubuntu
<IdleOne> I have to click on it then the mouse wheel will adjust the volume
<IdleOne> it's a little annoying, didn't this happen in Lucid also before release?
<charlie-tca> lfaraone: I don't see anything in that screenshot should be stopping the boot from working
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: right, but it just sat there....
<charlie-tca> but sometimes I don't know what to look for
<charlie-tca> hmm, wonder if "acpi=off" would change it?
<penguin42> IdleOne: Yeh same here
<penguin42> IdleOne: It'll be the new indicator thing
<IdleOne> I think they should rename the applets, make it just a little less intuitive. Indicator Applet is way to easy to figure out
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: screen of single user mode with acpi off, screen of GRUB as I'm entereing the boot parameters for normal mode, and screen of normal boot, respectively.
<lfaraone> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/1545/img1760b.jpg, http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8430/img1761t.jpg, http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5513/img1762c.jpg
<charlie-tca> did you have nvidia hardware drivers installed?
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to fix it now. Nvidia drivers are causing issues in maverick this week
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else will jump in?
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: I think I did.
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: am I relegated to a reinstall at this point?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know. There are people much more knowledgeable than I am, but they don't appear to be here today. Can you wait until tomorrow ?
<yofel> bug 616023 is the most common nvidia issue currently
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<duffydack> Does the fglrx driver work yet?  I`ll install for rilz if so.
<penguin42> duffydack: Don't think so
<duffydack> penguin42, :( ok.  I dont like my fan running max constantly :)
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: ah, ignoreABI workedforme.
<charlie-tca> great!
<yofel> :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, yofel
<lfaraone> yofel: thanks for the pointer. I'm glad I had a recovery disk around.
<yofel> np, actually, if plymouth gets stuck ever again try sysrq+k which should kill it (that gave me a working console at least) - forgot to mention that
<yofel> (sysrq+k would be alt+print+k usually)
<DanaG> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.Gwibber.Searches:/com/gwibber/Searches: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.Gwibber.Searches was not provided by any .service files
<WaY> hello
<WaY> what happends with amsn that opens two tasks in kde 4.5 taskbar? and one of them is like hanged up
<DasEi> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.35-17-generic      can't find the kernelsources, any trick about it ?
<WaY> apt-get update ; apt-get source linux-image-2.6.35-17-generic --fix-missing
<DanaG> stupid gwibber... doesn't show any messages at all!
<BUGabundo> +1
<BUGabundo> I just have it closed
<BUGabundo> it dies way too much
<yofel> oh nice, nvidia just crashed kwin, the restarted kwin works fine, but I have snow on my screen, as in pixels with wrong color
<yofel> #6  0x00007faa180c472e in ?? () from /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libnvidia-glcore.so.256.44
<yofel> feels like snow on nice old analog TVs...
<DasEi> WaY: tried, still not found, does it work on your system ?
<yofel> DasEi: works fine here http://paste.ubuntu.com/482025/
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/614742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614742 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "[meta] cannot add facebook account, facebook does not update and more" [Medium,Triaged]
<WaY> yes
<WaY> it works fine on mine
<DasEi> yofel, way. thanks for reply, my repos where borked, done now
<WaY> nice
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having problem with unresponsive nautilus?
<DanaG> Weird, espeak crashes when I tell it to speak this string I found in the ATI binary driver:
<DanaG>  ooboghieteipheilahpheengohnashoahveerohpithaewaxaepheepaiquevuhpahmaezosengoinoraeteichyaighaidxieghoghaichoocheecaesalphoothizhoonaethpohvahniouzaghiezoquahbaleikohpoaiyooyaueuroothoeefohsah
<DanaG> And there seems to be no espeak-dbg package.
<Daekdroom> DanaG, I wonder..
<DanaG> Buffer overflow.
<DanaG> Must not be expecting to get a string that long. =þ
<Daekdroom> Nautilus is deadly slow here. Apparently too much I/O
<yofel> you can check IO with iotop
<Daekdroom> I tried, and it magically started working
<Daekdroom> Weee
<Daekdroom> Or not
<Daekdroom> But definitely not I/O
<Daekdroom> I think it's the ubuntu one plugin
<Daekdroom> It makes rendering too slow. I'll try to switch GTK+ engine
<Viper550> hey
 * BUGabundo is trying to get xmacro to work
<BUGabundo> how does this thing read a file?
<wers> Can't install gnome-shell. I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/482064/
<wers> it may have something to do with conflicting packages with Unity or Firefox-4.0
<wers> I already did ppa-purge the corresponding ppa's (Canonical DX and Mozilla Daily). any idea why I can't meet the gnome-shell dependencies?
<wers> just found out that ppa-purge wasn't able to downgrade some (if not all) packages from the Mozilla Daily PPA. I hope, i don't have to reinstall Maverick to make sure all traces of the PPA are gone
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-15
<alex_mayorga> Anyone else experiencing "funkyness" when doing Alt+Tab?
<urlin2u> my computer plays Pfunk.
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, Alt+tab is very slow here, but Dash is even slower.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: what's "Dash"?
<alex_mayorga> I get overlapped UI on Alt+Tab
<Daekdroom> It's what shows up when you click the "Ubuntu" button in the launcher
<Daekdroom> try unity --reset to reset compiz settings to default and have only the new Alt+tab appear.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: let me try that, does it need sudo?
<Daekdroom> Nope
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: a bug I see in "dash" is that the arrow keys doesn't move the selection
<alex_mayorga> got a bunch of warnings there, worth reporting?
<alex_mayorga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666127/
<alex_mayorga> above is the output of  unity --reset so far
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: is my unity messed up?
<pr0d> all is not well in the ubuntu camp. http://pastebin.com/Rdv08yqr . Im trying to add a pci device for passthrough in xen 4.1 ubuntu 11.10. Any help would be hugely appreciated, google didnt help
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: the terminal where I ran unity --reset is yet to return a prompt, would it break anything if I Ctrl+C ?
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, yep
<alex_mayorga> pr0d: time to bug virt-manager it seems
<Daekdroom> alex_mayorga, you can use Alt+F2 'unity' so you can close the terminal.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: so I better leave it alone until it finishes?
<Daekdroom> Well, the terminal will be busy as long as that unity PID is running.
<Daekdroom> I forgot to mention you should have used &disown, my bad.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: no worries, did you get a chance to look at my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/666127/
<alex_mayorga> perhaps it does need sudo
<alex_mayorga> ?
<Daekdroom> Nope. Whatever causes those errors is not because you didn't run it with sudo.
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: mind giving me the complete command once more?
<Daekdroom> unity --reset &disown
<alex_mayorga> I see
<Daekdroom> --reset specifically sets everything to default
<alex_mayorga> Alt+Tab looks better now, though
<pr0d> can anyone tell me where the xm vm config file are stored. I cant seem to find the plain text files i am used to on previous distros
<pr0d> xen*
<alex_mayorga> Daekdroom: this is the latest http://paste.ubuntu.com/666141/
<alex_mayorga> is a compiz crash expected here?
<alex_mayorga> it also crashed chromium while at it
<Daekdroom> I can't tell.
<Daekdroom> Unity has crashed a lot in here, specially the window manager.
<bobweaver> hi there I was told to come here to talk about my boot splash
<bobweaver> Hi there I am playing with my boot splash right now and having some troubles . I have a nvidia-current installed but it don't show up in lsmod only nouveau I tried to blacklist this Nothing stays loaded I try sudo rmmod nothing says it is running I drop x and still nothing
<bobweaver> uname -a
<bobweaver> Linux bob-Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC 3.0.1-030001-generic #201108060905 SMP Sat Aug 6 10:43:25 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<bobweaver> seems to be a bug in the Kernel ?
<bobweaver> I know nothing about this
<bobweaver> I would like to say that it is natty also with kde frame
<bobweaver> sudo update-initramfs -u
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/666180/
<bobweaver> I removed ubuntu logo did not think that that would kill it
<bobweaver> it is the firmware that I am missing
<bobweaver> maybee
<bobweaver> but then I think that I have nivdia card in  computer makes me wonder if nivida-current and nouveau are fighting
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] [10de:0845] (rev a2)
<urlin2u> bobweaver, you saving this for posterity?
<bobweaver> what is posterity ?
<urlin2u> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/posterity
<urlin2u> you use later or future generations.
<bobweaver> anyone can
<bobweaver> right that is the way opensource works
<urlin2u> the channel is for help not your play by play action is the point. ;)
<bobweaver> I thought that that info is important sor any one trying to help
<bobweaver> I thought that that info is important for* any one trying to help
<bobweaver> I even use paste.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> it just helps to wait for the help with a question, posting as you have knocks out most who will help, as it is not channel use policy, do wht you want, it just cuts down your chances,;-)
<bobweaver> you know what bro I would not even begin to say how nevermind -|- ()() |_
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify whether or not bug 379382 also occurs in oneiric?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<questionsabout> hi
<PythonPup> Howdy.  After today's update, the GUI won't start.  I tried stopping and starting lightdm from another VT.  Any other suggestions?
<questionsabout> shpuld i use 11.10
<IdleOne> not if you don't like unity
<PythonPup> And not if you need a stable system.  It is only an alpha at the moment.
<PythonPup> But, if you like to experiment and have a spare system, then sure.
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify whether or not bug 379382 also occurs in oneiric?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<PythonPup> Does anyone know why oneiric keeps trying to install java?  It seems to be a dependancy for several media apps, for some odd reason.
<Laibsch> PythonPup: "aptitude why $java-package" for the package you want to know about
<PythonPup> interesting command.  I'll try it.  thanks.
<magn3ts> please do not remove synaptic
<PythonPup> They plan to just remove it from the CD, as far as I have read.  It will stay in the repo, so after you boot up, just go to a command line and   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mvo> or install it from software-center even
<PythonPup> Apparently, you are now supposed to launch all applications from the command line.  I can't get anything to launch from Unity any other way.
<karname> Hi, I upgraded to 11.10 alpha3 from 11.04 but when system wants to boot , I get this error from gurb : symbol not found : 'grub_divmod64_full' , can you help me?
<karname> I googled somethings  about it , someone said you should purge grub , but I can't access to my ubuntu to purge grub
<karname> how can I do it ?
<chris|> karname, boot from a livecd, mount your harddrive and chroot into it
<Lynoure> Is there really no sensors monitor GUI for kubuntu in the new release? No kima, no ksensors.
<Lynoure> I can do with cli myself, but it seems like a somewhat serious lack.
<karname> can I fix it with super grub disc ?
<Chipaca> karname: not sure what super grub disc does. Maybe?
<edgy> Hi, my .local/share/akonadi is about 7G so I moved .local to another disk and symlinked to it
<edgy> but now kmail gives an error
<edgy> the details of the error is here: http://pastebin.com/vcqxcSkx
<PythonPup> I want to make a new install of Oneiric.  The install image is too large for a CD, so I am trying to make a USB boot.  I am using a natty system to make the boot USB drive.  The Make Startup Disk button won't enable.  I have plenty of free space.  Any ideas?
<jbicha> PythonPup: are you sure that the ISO is selected? I believe startupdisk creator has an annoying tendency to not select the
<jbicha> ISO you just added
<PythonPup> You are right that it does not remember the new iso, even though I have used it several times.  I just selected it, and then selected the disk drive.
<Gummy> hello?
<Gummy> just asking, is the unity menu bar transparent in the latest update?
<Gummy> the start menu itself i mean
<Gummy> and the logo is now at the bar
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Chipaca> hellup! I have two alt-tab windows at the same time!
 * Chipaca is drowning in alt-tabs
<Rods_Tiger> is there a way of quickly disabling the screensaver / screen blanking altogether in ocelot?
<jtaylor> I'd also like to know that
<Ian_Corne> 22:20:41 < trism> Rods_Tiger: currently I have: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false; and then xset -dpms; and that seems to have killed it
<Ian_Corne> didn't that work last night Rods_Tiger ?
<jtaylor> when the saver kicks in I ahve to crash it to get back to the desktop
<jtaylor> (luckyly crashing it is very easy ^^)
<Ian_Corne> jtaylor: hmm
<Ian_Corne> maybe it's the screensaver that's slow after suspend..
<Rods_Tiger> really? I've used xset -dpms in various combinations but although it keeps the screen alive, there's still something that just draws a 'blank page' over the screen content
<Ian_Corne> if you wait long  jtaylor it comes back
<Rods_Tiger> and also another thing, setting it to 1 hour doesn't give one hour - more like a few mins
<jtaylor> well I can type into windows under the screensaver so its all still running
<jtaylor> (typed my user pw into irc because of that once ._.)
<Rods_Tiger> aha - what's that idle-activation-enabled false?
<Rods_Tiger> where does that go?
<Ian_Corne> oh jtaylor that hurts
<Ian_Corne> it's a command
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<Ian_Corne> "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false"
<Ian_Corne> in the command line
<Rods_Tiger> I'll try that
<Ian_Corne> it will set that key to false
<jtaylor> thx I'll try if that setting works
<Rods_Tiger> I've typed it in. Now I just need to wait until nothing happens, to see if it works
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Rods_Tiger> actually, I thought of an idea for ocelot for when it is released - implement 'airprint' functionality built in, so that iPads can print to ocelot connected printers. That'd be extremely popular. No idea how to do it myself though.
<Ian_Corne> bleh apple stuff :p
<Rods_Tiger> ?
<jtaylor> hurray it worked
<jtaylor> doesn't oneiric have airprint already? I read a mail about it in -dev a while ago
<funkyHat> Rods_Tiger: yeah, 11.10 should have airprint working already
<ali1234> bug 711779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711779 in cups (Ubuntu Natty) "AirPrint support in the Avahi patch for CUPS does not work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711779
<ali1234> fixed... so yeah
<Rods_Tiger> excellent - that's going to please a lot of people if that's publicised
<kancerman> new way unity/compiz is working is pretty cool, too :D
<brandon_>  
<Rods_Tiger> the gsettings idle-activation thing worked! Excellent, thanks
<Ian_Corne> well thank trism :p he told you that last night :)
<SpamapS> Curious.. has anyone run into this while trying to configure the latest kernel:
<SpamapS> E: /usr/share/syslinux/debian/extlinux: No such file or directory
<SpamapS> hmm.. seems extlinux causes issues when installed w/o recommends
<archman_> hello
<archman_> i am on the live session of oneiric and i am trying to run ccsm
<archman_> when i enter a command in the alt + f2 prompt, nothing happens
<archman_> any ideas?
<Ian_Corne> it's not intall by default
<archman_> Ian_Corne: i installed it now, but it does not appear i can use it..
<archman_> aaargh, i installed it with that software center, but it seems it is not installed...
<Ian_Corne> it's probably still busy?
<archman_> works now
<archman_> installed it with apt-get
<archman_> i cannot seem to change the left bar width in it
<archman_> any ideas?
<archman_> left vertical bar
<Ian_Corne> go to the Ubuntu unituy plugin
<Ian_Corne> click experimental
<Ian_Corne> and there you can change the icon size
<Ian_Corne> that's what changes the width
<Pici> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<rly> I would like adhoc networking to work in 11.04, but is appears that you need a fairly new kernel for that to work; one which is available in Ubuntu+1. Are there also backported kernels (with nvidia packages) available?
<Pici> rly: no.
<dsathe> Pici: still no luck on either a compile or a install of nvidia on a ck kernel
<rly> Pici: it is quite disappointing that these basic things don't work (they did work in 10.10, so I have read)
<dsathe> any ideas ?
<jarnos> It seems like Oneiric installation made swap unavailable to other installatons.
<rly> Pici: will installing Oneriric Ocelot release gremlins?
<Pici> New kernel versions aren't backported, and I don't believe that the 3.x release was stuck in the kernel ppa.
<Pici> rly: yes.
<rly> Oneiric Ocelot*
<Pici> Its rather often that people are asking in here about nvidia issues :/
<jarnos> Is it safe to reformat swap partition so that Natty can use it?
<dsathe> funny these issues seem very ubuntu specific too
<dsathe> oneric specific more like it
<trism> dsathe: may be something specific to the ck kernel, I build 3.0.1 with make-kpkg yesterday as a test and nvidia-current rebuilt for it without issues
<rly> I find it curious that every single time I just have built the last released kernel everything has worked while distro specific kernels always have more bugs.
<trism> dsathe: oh, actually as a test I just moved the source directories out of the way so the links to the source would be deleted and just the headers package used and I'm getting the same error you are
<trism> dsathe: so you may want to try rebuilding the kernel with make-kpkg so you have the built source available
<trism> dsathe: it seems the linux-headers package is missing some files the dkms scripts expect, but they are present in the source tree (vbox is dying on Makefile_32.cpu here according to make.log)
<kyubutsu> it took me about 10 seconds to realize there are no dropdown menus in dolphin
<kyubutsu> i like. i was inclined to do things without menus anyway.
<kyubutsu> works
<kyubutsu> o.0
<kyubutsu> rekonq seems much more stable than in 11.04 for me
<kyubutsu> and the new folder icons are cool too. but one of the best things is the font rendering . so much nicer to read nau
<kyubutsu> i lied. it took me a day to realize there were no menus in dolphin..  i didnt miss them
<kyubutsu> am expecting someone to say it's a big deal .. whos it gonna be?
<kyubutsu> >:(
<kyubutsu> good
<kyubutsu> in all. am very excited for these set of smart changes for kde
<kyubutsu> just so you know
<Ian_Corne> hehe kyubutsu
<kyubutsu> another small change, the default clock widget.. +1 !  o.0
<jarnos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity/+bug/709363/comments/10
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709363 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "swap partition disappeared during installation" [High,Incomplete]
<dsathe> trism:
<dsathe> thanks tht is interesting
<dsathe> i did notice broken symlinks
<dsathe> in src from the headers right now
<dsathe> lemme try that out ;)
<dsathe> so what is causing this kpkg or binutils
<dsathe> arch n gentoo forums seemd to be wailing about some diffs in binutils as culprit
<BluesKaj> I wonder when the digital clock in thew panel will report the time in AMPM 12 hr format  as it does in KDE Clock settings Kontrol module
<dsathe> trism: any way we can gen a log to see which step makefile fails at ?
<trism> dsathe: the logs are in /var/lib/dkms/some_module/some_kernel_version/log/make.log
<dsathe> nvidia-instll
<dsathe> nvidia-installer.log
<dsathe> from var
<dsathe> /var/log
<dsathe> also too cryptic
<dsathe> does not tell u what exact file he's lookin for when he fails
<dsathe> trism:  tht is too cryptic
<trism> dsathe: it was straightforward here, can you pastebin yours?
<trism> dsathe: oh you mean the path I gave?
<dsathe> one sec
<dsathe> no
<dsathe> the error log in itslef
<dsathe> it tells u failed
<dsathe> does not give specific line numbers
<dsathe> that one expects make to give
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: you mean three digit clock for 12hour format?
<dsathe> heer u go http://pastebin.com/zVP7nCNn
<dsathe> this one is from the nvidia binary
<dsathe> wait ill post dkms logs too
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, well it's 4 digits , but yes
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, been a problem since natty was a baby
<dsathe> the log gen by dkms is even more useless http://pastebin.com/k9DjN4e4
<BluesKaj> now it's in oneiric
<kyubutsu> its not so awkward to me. but i do agree it shouldnt show a zero upfront for am/pm time format
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu,the "0" isn't problenm for me , I'm used to the time in AMPM , not the 24hr format , which it displays now no matter what the setting
<trism> dsathe: right, I forgot about that, the log I was looking at was actually for the vbox modules (they killed the build before it could get to nvidia-current), they were more informative
<kyubutsu> precisely
<dsathe> could u pastebin those
<dsathe> maybee i could figure out
<dsathe> look asm symlinks
<dsathe> were broken in /usr/src
<dsathe> gen by kernel headers
<dsathe> also surprising
<dsathe> i think
<dsathe> version.h could be causing it
<trism> dsathe: sure one sec, I'll break it again and try to build both
<dsathe> "-ck" is appended to version by ck patcheset
<dsathe> could be casuing issues
<dsathe> in way its being handeled
<trism> dsathe: I don't think that is the issue, I appended -jco-05 to mine
<dsathe> i did too
<dsathe> i appended -ck-dsathe-rev5
<dsathe> indicating my .config revisions
<trism> dsathe: but it built correctly when I had the source available (failed with only the headers)
<dsathe> yep
<dsathe> thats why i said
<dsathe> issue could be with kpkg or binutils
<dsathe> while generating the kernel itself
<dsathe> i mean headers
<dsathe> dkms could be clean
<dsathe> yep i restored the symlinks to build source now seems to be compiling :D
<dsathe> nah
<dsathe> wait a sec
<dsathe> did u install the headers deb at all or not
<dsathe> coz it failed
<dsathe> i renamed the src to original
<dsathe> and reinstalled both packages
<dsathe> could that be a issue
<dsathe> ?
<trism> dsathe: yes I installed the headers deb, but with debs made with make-kpkg, the links will point to the source directory if available, but if missing, will be deleted and point to the headers path instead
<BUGabundo> oias
<BluesKaj> is there such a command as lshdmi ?...I have dci out on my graphics card with hdmi connector on the tv input end and phonon lists 9 hdmi outputs and they all output the "test sound" , so they must be bussed to thru soundcard , but there's no hdmi port on the graphics , or mobo . Anybody have a similsr setup .I find it rather odd.
<BluesKaj> dci=dvi
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> i have dvi on my graphics card too. but i also have hdmi
<BUGabundo> I have no sound .... for two days
<ali1234> i heard that dvi doesn't carry the audio, even though it is electrically identical to hdmi
<BUGabundo> any help?
<ali1234> but that might be BS
<BUGabundo> tried both trunk PPA and archive
<trism> dsathe: when it fails I get the same make.log for nvidia as you, vbox has this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/666738/
<kjeldahl`> So am I the only one with two different task/window switchers active now (alt-tab)?? Anybody know how to get rid of the old one?
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: Digital Clock Settings>Appereance>Date Format   <---next to it there is a settings button for it, have you tried changing anything in there
<BluesKaj> ali1234, no, dvi doesn't carry audio  , afaik ...maybe I should check the tv speakers , which I seldom use
<dsathe> funny
<dsathe> what patches u using ?
<dsathe> jco ???
<trism> dsathe: no patches, it is a stock 3.0.1 with a trimmed .config
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, yes the lttle wrench icon is the KDE Clock Settings Kontrol Module
<dsathe> kk
<dsathe> mine seems to be fine
<dsathe> lemme see ill brbr
 * dsathe rebooting
<BluesKaj> ali1234, nope no audio thru the dvi
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, wait, you have a dvi cable going from your graphics card to an hdmi at the tv?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: I have *no* audio.. none at all
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what does the sound indicator say about this?
<dsathe> back
<dsathe> noticably faster kernels :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I'm on lubuntu
<BUGabundo> can't login to any gnome
<BUGabundo> actually I can't even get to lightdm
<BUGabundo> using startX
<bjsnider> ...
<BUGabundo> its not my fault you guys break it
<bjsnider> i'd say you have worse problems than sound at this point
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> sound is the worse problem right now
<BUGabundo> broken CIFS on boot is 2nd
<BUGabundo> lightdm would be 3rd
<BUGabundo> if this keeps up, this might be my last dev cycle
<BUGabundo> finally getting tired of always having something broken
<BUGabundo> so far 11.10 was the worse dev cycled I've been in :\
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, yes . I bought an adapter cable dvi>hdmi . since there's ni hdmi out on the nvidia 8400gs
<BluesKaj> no hdmi
<dsathe> what is the command to increase lcd bbrightness
<rly> BUGabundo: I agree in general. I don't know specifics in this case.
<dsathe> ?
<bjsnider> so then what is your procedure to carry audio to the tv, rf cables?
<bjsnider> stereo plugs?
<rly> I would like to know whether it is incompetence (unforgivable) or just ignorance (w.r.t. what the hardware does, which is forgivable)
<bjsnider> best idea would be to buy a $50 nvidia gt 210 and just use hdmi
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, no, I use spdif /digtal coax out to an DAC input on an audio receiver
<BUGabundo> AH
<BUGabundo> fonts changed again
<BUGabundo> wth
<MrDave> hello
<MrDave> when i push on say, media apps icon in dash, it doesnt populate the applicatoins installed
<MrDave> dash just dissapears
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, my plasma tv is also my pc monitor ...it does double duty
<dsathe> how do i increase my screen brightness/lcd backlight using command line , my right arrw tht increases brightness is spoilt :(
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, an external dac. let me guess, the logitech z5500s, right?
<rly> dsathe: you need platform support for that.
<dsathe> such as ?
<dsathe> yep its my func key
<MrDave> im sorry is it to early to ask for support for Oncelot?
<BluesKaj> no bjsnider , it's not an external DAC , it's the one on the Harman Kardon receiver
<dsathe> plus a right arrow that does it
<rly> dsathe: you need documentation for the exact platform as a developer.
<bjsnider> ah, i c
<rly> dsathe: or you have to reverse-engineer Windows drivers.
<dsathe> the gnome 3 screen had a slider
<dsathe> that  i used
<rly> dsathe: so, e.g. Novell has supported certain devices.
<dsathe> it disapperaed suddenly one day via some random update
<dsathe> rly
<rly> dsathe: they work, because they were designed to work.
<dsathe> i was lookin at something simpler
<dsathe> the key is physically spoilt
<rly> dsathe: ok
<dsathe> i used xmodmap to remap it
<dsathe> to another
<dsathe> but that one does not do the brightness up func
<dsathe> with the Fn key combo
<dsathe> is there a comment to emulate a keypress
<dsathe> tht way i could simulatex86BrightnesUp
<dsathe> or soething like that
<rly> dsathe: which laptop is this btw?
<dsathe> XF86KbdBrightnessUp
<dsathe> acer
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, alsa does a great job of passing the DTS and DD signals thru VLC to the receiver ..I'm quite impressed.One has to get the settings right in the VLC tools/audio section tho.
<MrDave> when i push on say, media apps icon in dash, it doesn't populate the applications installed
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, pulse was supposed to have passthru by now
<BluesKaj> yes it does , but I don't bother with pulseaudio
<MrDave> should i not ask for help yet?
<MrDave> lol
<billybigrigger> hey all
<MrDave> dont bother
<MrDave> lol
<billybigrigger> i'm just doing an upgrade to 11.10, just wondering is lightdm now the default as setup is asking me to choose between gdm and lightdm...
<billybigrigger> and i would prefer to choose whatever 11.10 is going to use as default
<Pici> billybigrigger: lightdm
<bjsnider> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, go with gdm, from what I've seen there's bugs in lightdm
<bjsnider> MrDave, ^^^
<MrDave> billybigrigger,  heres a good article on that,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<Pici> :/
<Pici> billybigrigger: The plan as I understand it is to use lightdm.
<dsathe> XF86KbdBrightnessUp how can i emulate thi event ?
<billybigrigger> alright thanks for the input guys :) appreciate it
<MrDave> webupd8 tells you how to set lightDM up
<billybigrigger> 11.10 has now switched to gtk3 aswell correct?
<dsathe> yep
<billybigrigger> right arm
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: ping
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: just wanted to give you a high five! hah it's been awhile, catch ya on the flip side
<bjsnider> he can't hear pings anymore since his sound doesn't work
<billybigrigger> any major show stoppers with the 3.0.0 kernel yet?
<billybigrigger> or is that just a kernel version change for the bling factor?
<bjsnider> the latter
<billybigrigger> i've been away from my computers for waaaay too long :P
<billybigrigger> any new decent games out for nix lately?
<billybigrigger> native or ports?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: pong
<billybigrigger> hah thanks bud :P
<BUGabundo> thank you bug
<BUGabundo> *bud
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: correrct. but I can see the blue highlit
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: how the hell are ya?
<BUGabundo> tired
<BUGabundo> hot
<BUGabundo> too hot today
<BUGabundo> AC is off
<BUGabundo> maybe I should turn it on! are you one Google Plus or something ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, do you have g+ yourself?
<billybigrigger> wtf is google plus...ill look into it
<billybigrigger> google IM i'm guessing?
<billybigrigger> ahh google's take on facebook
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: prolific
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://l.BUGabundo.net/Plus
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: WOW you were *really* away :O
<billybigrigger> oh yeah buddy haha
<billybigrigger> what's the best way to install nvidia drivers....dl and run the .run or alternate drivers via ubuntu
<billybigrigger> errr...i should say less hassle not best way
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: not running blob at all :)
<BUGabundo> but if you really really want, jockey
<billybigrigger> well native ubuntu doesn't like my hdtv, i cant see any of the top or bottom, meaning i have to create launchers for everything on the desktop, ie, /home, terminal, etc etc
<billybigrigger> hoping the drivers in 11.10 will be better than .04
<billybigrigger> and maybe i can figure out this resolution problem
<ikonia> you do know they are not made by ubuntu right ?
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger: that wont help
<billybigrigger> xorg drivers
<Ian_Corne> tvs cut off part of the resolution
<ikonia> billybigrigger: yes, you know they are not made by ubuntu ?
<billybigrigger> yeah, by xorg
<Ian_Corne> an hdtv is not really 1920x1080 visible
<billybigrigger> i hate to say this but winblows 7 has no problem, i'd prefer to get it sorted in .10 so i can quit using it on this desktop
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<billybigrigger> so if 7 can do it, i'm sure i can get it figured on .10
<Ian_Corne> weird :)
<billybigrigger> mind you i got it configured correctly via nvidia system control, so i was thinking i'd need the 280.13 drivers in ubuntu aswell
<Ian_Corne> i've found something in amdcccle, it lets you select PAL as screen size
<ikonia> billybigrigger: it's called "windows"
 * billybigrigger hates the word
<ikonia> billybigrigger: the xorg drivers for nvidia are made by nvidia - not xorg,
<billybigrigger> since when?
 * billybigrigger didn't know that
<bjsnider> forever
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, yup, 280.13 is best so far , works well with my elcheapo 8400gs ..no res probs
<ikonia> billybigrigger: since always
<ikonia> billybigrigger: they are a closed source product made by nvidia
<ali1234> HDTV *better* be 1080 visible, otherwise it's only "HD ready"
<billybigrigger> hmmmm learn something new every day
<ikonia> billybigrigger: hence why problems can't really be resolved, as they are closed to all but nvidia
<bjsnider> nvidia also has its own closed-source opengl system. they don't use mesa at all
<ikonia> billybigrigger: they have to be compatible with 200+ distribution using many different versions of libc/xorg/kernel in different combination
<billybigrigger> well i guess it's 280.13 for me
<ikonia> hence why they don't always work
<BluesKaj> ali1234, plasma tv here , 1920x1080 res is just fine
<BluesKaj> tv info setting rads 1080p
<BluesKaj> reads
<Pretto> tsclient was removed from repository?
<coz_> !tsclient
<BluesKaj> Pretto, seems so
<Pretto> BluesKaj: ok, thank you
<billybigrigger> \?220
<billybigrigger> ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÈ+*UI?&
<billybigrigger_> hmm compiz crash already :(
<coz_> billybigrigger,  do you have the crash report plugin enabled?
<billybigrigger_> if not enabled by default then no, all i can see right now is my background, im running off my 52" hdtv via hdmi and resolution is messed up
<billybigrigger_> alt-f2 doesnt work so i have to create launchers for everything off the desktop
<billybigrigger_> anywho, i see that jockey STILL doesn't show you what version of a driver it's installing...ie i have 2 choices for nvidia drivers, NVIDIA accelerated grapchics driver (version currenct [Recommended] or Experimental 3D support for Nvidia cards, neither show a driver version number
<Ian_Corne> the current is 280.13
<billybigrigger_> yup i know it is
<Ian_Corne> ok
<billybigrigger_> jockey doesn't say anywhere what version im installing
<billybigrigger_> how do i know it's installing 280.13? :P
<Ian_Corne> apt-cache policy nvidia-current!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<billybigrigger_> i thought i filled a bug report on this lonnnnnggggg time ago :P
<billybigrigger_> that's not what i'm getting it
<billybigrigger_> at
<Ian_Corne> I know
<Ian_Corne> :)
<billybigrigger_> :P
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger_, stay away from the experimental , nvidia current should be the 280
<billybigrigger_> i will say this, ubuntu is alot easier to look at compared to winblows 7 on this tv
<billybigrigger_> BluesKaj, i see that experimental is free drivers, not licensed, so i'm assuming they are very new, i stayed away from them :P
<billybigrigger_> ok need a restart, brb
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger_, good cuz i tried the experimental...broke X
<billybigrigger> damn resolution, have to hard restart my computer because i canèt see anything
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, ok , one thing ..there's a chance you may need to do a nomodeset in grub
<Ian_Corne> apw: hey
<billybigrigger_> hmm this is messed right up
<MrDave> is the ATi driver safe to install on 11.10, anyone know?
<ikonia> which ati driver ?
<MrDave> radeon
<ikonia> which one
<Ian_Corne> if it's in jockey, it should be safe I think
<MrDave> oh
<MrDave> ATi, HD3700
<MrDave> ccc
<MrDave> fglxr
<MrDave> i the only duel booter here?
<BluesKaj> fglrx /
<MrDave> not good?
<Ian_Corne> MrDave: you're dual booting 11.04 and 11.10?
<BluesKaj> MrDave, dunno
<MrDave> nah ocelot/win7
<MrDave> n
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> I've got win7 on here too
<MrDave> i wish i could have 3 boot options, i would like to have fedora on the same drive
<Ian_Corne> but i can't last longer then an hour
<MrDave> lol
<ikonia> MrDave: that would be unwise
<MrDave> y?
<ikonia> ubuntu's grub2 configuration is not helpful for multi-distro booting
<MrDave> i see, what would i need to do that
<Ian_Corne> and also, running fedora and ubuntu on the same homedir
<ikonia> nothing. its a bad idea
<Ian_Corne> will get your sessions messed up
<MrDave> oh
<ikonia> don't share home
<Ian_Corne> you can do it, but it's a hassle :)
<MrDave> i dont want too, i want to install fedora on a seperate partition
<Ian_Corne> well, obviously on a seperate partition :)
<MrDave> i dont know how to make it so that partition is bootable though
<Ian_Corne> gparted
<MrDave> oh
<Ian_Corne> but see, if you don't know this, you're in for a world of pain :)
<MrDave> can i use gparted to make say, a HAIKU OS partition bootable?
<ikonia> MrDave: did you put a bootloader on that partition ?
<MrDave> i have not created it
<MrDave> i have 2 as of now
<MrDave> ubutnu/win partitions
<MrDave> hehe damn beer
<MrDave> anyone checked out HAIKU, its really cool
<MrDave> www.HAIKU-OS.org
<MrDave> anyhow, another OS welcome to the GNU family
<MrDave> >:)
<IdleOne> this is the Ubuntu dev release channel not the advertise other distro channel
<MrDave> HAIKU has nothing to do with any linux distro
<MrDave> im just chattin general
<IdleOne> this is also not a general chat channel, you may want to try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<MrDave> HAIKU is forked from BeOS
<MrDave> ok sheesh
<IdleOne> thank you.
<MrDave> where all GPL family. >:)
<IdleOne> but each member of the family has their own house
<MrDave> i would like to thank all the developers for Linux for providing such great free software.
<Ian_Corne> MrDave: this is an official channel, it is logged, just general chatter can be had in the channels IdleOne gave you :)
<MrDave> ok
<MrDave> i cant say thnx, sheesh
<MrDave> >:)
<MrDave> it got humid an hot again here
<BluesKaj> wow, methinks there could be a little lightening up in here folks
<Ian_Corne> hehe :)
<MrDave> so what chan can goto for 11.10 troubleshooting
<BUGabundo> here
<MrDave> like i click an Icon is dash, an then dash just closes
<MrDave> lol
<MrDave> anyone else have that prob?
<billybigrigger_> hey all
<MrDave> wb
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger_> figured out the Overscan option in nvidia settings helped out my resolution problem
<MrDave> i guess no one understands
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger_, cool
<billybigrigger_> that hdtv's overscan :P
<billybigrigger_> still can't see bugger all haha
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<billybigrigger_> have to change my xchat font to 16 to be able to see this window
<Ian_Corne> take a picture, so we know what you're talking about? :p
<MrDave> me?
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_:
<billybigrigger_> no i got the desktop viewable, just that fonts are too tiny to read
<Ian_Corne> I don't see hwat your problem is MrDave
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: change your DPI?
<MrDave> the icons in dash
<billybigrigger_> camt find font settings in 11.10 now
<Ian_Corne> except I don't know where i can find that
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> gnome-appearence-settings is gone :D
<MrDave> when you click on one it brings a list of installed apps up...
<billybigrigger_> yeah i know
<MrDave> when i do that, dash simply closes
<billybigrigger_> MrDave, report a bug, i'll confirm it
<MrDave> oh
<billybigrigger_> media apps, internet apps, more apps, anything i click kills the dash
<MrDave> yep
<billybigrigger_> the search bar still works for me
<MrDave> metoo
<Ian_Corne> Ahan I see what you mean MrDave
<billybigrigger_> so if i knew the name of the font settings app i could change my dpi :P
<billybigrigger_> ............................
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger_, I'm using 13 font size , but my tv is 42' , so you'llrobly need15 or more
<BluesKaj> err 42"
<Ian_Corne> billybigrigger_: i've searched for font in the system setings, but it's not found anything :p
<billybigrigger_> alt-f2 run dialog gone in 11.10 too?
<billybigrigger_> ahhh
<billybigrigger_> gconf still works :)
<Ian_Corne> no billybigrigger_
<Ian_Corne> it should still work
<Ian_Corne> it does for me
<billybigrigger_> in gconf /desktop/gnome/font_rendering
<Ian_Corne> updating now tho
<billybigrigger_> dpi is set to 96...i dont really know which way to go with this being a hdtv
<billybigrigger_> anyone here a font guru? that could lend a hand?
<Ian_Corne> bigger
<Ian_Corne> go bigger
<billybigrigger_> on what scale
<Ian_Corne> try 120? :p
<billybigrigger_> hehe love your random thoughts haha
<BluesKaj> yeah, always wondered where the font settings are in gnome ....kde is application appearance/..set the dpi to 120 ..it's smoother on an hdtv
<Ian_Corne> 120 rings a bell billybigrigger_
<Ian_Corne> 72 also
<billybigrigger_> any quick ways of restarting gnome these days? i remember ctrl alt backspace used to restart gdm, but not anymore since i'm using lightdm
<Ian_Corne> logout
<Ian_Corne> and login
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Ian_Corne> wonderful
<Ian_Corne> try to update
<Ian_Corne> "update manager has closed.."
<billybigrigger_> setting the dpi to 120 did sfa
<Ian_Corne> sfa?
<billybigrigger_> sweet eff all
<Ian_Corne> you shouldn't have to restart gnome btw :p
<Ian_Corne> altho i don't know if you use gconf
<Ian_Corne> maybe the gconf settings were for gnome2...
<Ian_Corne> i've seen some1 use gsettings
<billybigrigger_> cmon no devs around can tell me how to change the font dpi?
<MrDave> their crabby
<MrDave> heheh
<billybigrigger_> we are now running gnome3 in 11.10 correct?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<billybigrigger_> ok
<billybigrigger_> atleast i can start looking in #gnome or the web...this is kinda bs considering someone in here knows the answer to a simple question...
<Ian_Corne> ..
<MrDave> whats mindmapping
<Ian_Corne> maybe they're not around atm?
<billybigrigger_> #gnome is very helpful :P
<billybigrigger_> fyi, dconf is for gnome3 settings
<billybigrigger_> just to let everyone know
<billybigrigger_> and gnome-tweak-tool lets you freely scale the font dpi, apparently the dpi is all hardcoded to 96 in gnome3
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> eww
<Ian_Corne> :p
<billybigrigger_> gnome-tweak-tool seems the best way to change dpi
<billybigrigger_> you can change system fonts, text scaling factor, hinting, and AA in there
<billybigrigger_> i guess you can change gnome3 themes in there too
<jonne> apt is having issues with a broken package named libmono-webbrowser4.0-cil_2.10.3-1_all.deb . is there something i can do to fix this or do i have to wait for the maintainers to fix the issue?
<jonne> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libmono-webbrowser4.0-cil_2.10.3-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<jonne>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/mono/4.0/Mono.WebBrowser.dll', which is also in package libmono-webbrowser0.5-cil 2.10.1-4ubuntu1
<jbicha> jonne: you can manually force remove the 0.5 version and install the 4.0 one, or just wait
<jbicha> billybigrigger_: alt+f2 isn't gone, it just may not be working as well in new Unity, keyboard shortcuts especially have had issues
<billybigrigger_> ok thank jbicha
<billybigrigger_> anyone know how to disable audio via hdmi in with an nvidia card?
<billybigrigger_> i have dvi out from my 9800gtx+ going to hdmi in on my tv...
<billybigrigger_> and 3.5 jack out to L/R rca's for my audio in on my tv
<jbicha> billybigrigger_: no idea, but did you try Sound Setttings?
<billybigrigger_> music worked fine this way in winblows 7
<billybigrigger_> so i know it works
<IdleOne> unplug it
<billybigrigger_> unplug what?
<jonne> sudo apt-get -f remove libmono-webbrowser0.5-cil  ?
<jonne> doesn't seem to work
<billybigrigger_> IdleOne, unplug what?
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: sorry I misunderstood what you were asking.
<jbicha> jonne: yeah, it's not a simple one to workaround, I think I used Synaptic, it's probably safer to just wait for it to get fixed
 * micahg made a patch for the mono issue, but we're waiting on a sync from experimental to fix it
<jonne> well, x is broken too, so, yeah
<jonne> i'll just use cli for now on that box
<BUGabundo> nite folks
<Ian_Corne> gn
<gogeta1> heh unity 2d doesent make me wanna hulk smash my server
<kyubutsu> clock works, cannot reproduce your bug, BluesKaj
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-16
<Laibsch> I'd like to try out oneiric on a separate partition, but I have trouble since I use an encrypted LVM: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/165563 Help appreciated.
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.8.9 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<brsbner> Alpha 3 distribution upgrade is always crashing and failing. What can I do? I can't get it to update at all.
<jbicha> brsbner: it's difficult to know what exactly is going wrong with your setup...you could try a clean install
<Laibsch> brsbner: look for files in /var/crash and use ubuntu-bug or apport on those files to report the crashes
<brsbner> I just installed this...
<brsbner> It -is- a clean install.
<brsbner> Laibsch: no relevant crash files there :/
<Laibsch> brsbner: run "ls -l /var/crash | pastebinit" on the command line. You may need to install pastebinit first
<Laibsch> I see
<urlin2u> brsbner, have you tried the 2d session?
<brsbner> I am on it because 3D refuses to start anymore, crashes crashes and crashes at login.
<brsbner> (and I didn't even manage to install any drivers or such yet, just rebooted once)
<brsbner> Can't report the bug either, packages haven't been updated yet - and I can't do that, because distribution upgrade crashes after taking half an hour to compute
<urlin2u> brsbner, Laibsch' options may be a good start.
<brsbner> There are no relevant crash files relating to apt in there
<urlin2u> brsbner, did you get the daily to install with?
<brsbner> I installed alpha 3.
<brsbner> Not the daily unfortunatly. Got it off ubuntu.com/testing as the bug report told me to try.
<brsbner> *unfortunately
<urlin2u> brsbner,I always install from the daily release you can rsync it as well.
<Laibsch> brsbner: are there any crash files?  Does a live CD crash as well?  How did you install?
<brsbner> Yeah, there is a compiz, jockey crash report (from when 3D session was failing right at the start), empathy-auth-client crash (from when I was trying to add an account) and a unity 2d launcher crash (just did that out of the blue)
<brsbner> I just installed from the live cd, didn't test
<brsbner> Installed via USB which was made with the USB creator from 11.04
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> report the crashes against the files that are there
<Laibsch> do you absolutely need oneiric?
<brsbner> Nope, but an old bug report relating to an app got closed and the comment said to test if it's here as well. So I decided to give it a go
<Laibsch> hmpf
<Laibsch> bug number?
<Laibsch> that's nonsense, any supported version should be OK
<Laibsch> some bug triagers are all too eager
<Laibsch> let me know the bug number and I'll have a look.
<brsbner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/576638
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 576638 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "Default spanish setting no longer works" [Low,Incomplete]
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> it's not closed!
<Laibsch> it says incomplete up there
<brsbner> Well that's closed to me heh
<jbicha> well, the dictionary is no longer installed by default so that's partially "fixed"
<Laibsch> nope
<Laibsch> incomplete is asking for further information
<Laibsch> and he is not asking you to INSTALL oneiric, he is asking you to run the live CD
<brsbner> yes after 3 years :)
<Laibsch> so what?
<brsbner> -> nobody will ever bother to take a look at it
<Laibsch> we are all volunteers
<Laibsch> you can get a paid support contract with canonical or anybody else if you are not prepared to wait ;-)
<Laibsch> brsbner: you have to agree that this bug is not relevant to 99% of the people out there
<brsbner> I did a service by reporting a quality problem, I can not file it next time
<Laibsch> more important bugs linger just as long
<brsbner> Yeah like alpha3 crashing all over and being unpgradable :)
<Laibsch> I know you did a service, but you are also on the demanding side here, demanding your report be dealt in time-frame X
<brsbner> I've never said that.
<Laibsch> (12:52:41) brsbner: yes after 3 years :)
<brsbner> So point out the time frame I mentioned please :) I just said it's a dead end
<brsbner> No
<brsbner> I said nobody looked at it for 3 years
<Laibsch> brsbner: do you want to have a serious discussion and fix problems?
<brsbner> I didn't say get it fixed within 3 years!
<brsbner> Yes sure, how can I do updates?
<Laibsch> My suggestion, do as Pedro told you, run the live CD, reproduce the problem, report back and otherwise do not bother with oneiric (unless you want to help get those problems fixed)
<jbicha> brsbner: at any rate, I can confirm that it still doesn't work
<Laibsch> jbicha: OK, can you please make that comment in the tracker
<brsbner> OK thanks jbicha
<jbicha> however, it is no longer installed by default
<jbicha> Laibsch: yes, just a moment
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> if it's no longer installed by default, then I guess it's a lower priority, but it's already set to low which I think is OK.
<Laibsch> the problem itself is still valid even in a non-default package
<Laibsch> of course
<Laibsch> brsbner: do you want to run oneiric and fix the crashes or rather not bother with it?
<Laibsch> fix the crashes = report them ;-)
<brsbner> Ideally I'd like to continue the QA testing
<Laibsch> sure
<Laibsch> next step is then to run apport against the crasher files you already have
<Laibsch> BTW, I am not running oneiric, but I have a ticket that I'd like somebody to confirm or disconfirm as being present in oneiric: bug 379382. jbicha? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<brsbner> "The problem cannot be reported:  This is not a genuine Ubuntu package" What do I do now, I have not installed any extra packages yet.
<jbicha> Laibsch: I am only using 1 monitor these days...
<Laibsch> brsbner: are you running very new or very old or otherwise unusual hardware? necessity for proprietary drivers?
<brsbner> I'm on a system76 machine which is 2-3 years old
<Laibsch> brsbner: that's strange
<Laibsch> what is system76?
<jbicha> brsbner: that error message is a bit misleading
<brsbner> So no, nothing unusual, everthing is Ubuntu compatible.
<Laibsch> excuse my ignorance
<brsbner> A Ubuntu-only computer provider?
<jbicha> I think it also shows up if you have an old version of a package or if your local repository cache is out of date
<brsbner> jbicha: I see
<Laibsch> brsbner: how are you trying to update by the way?
 * Laibsch suggests aptitude
<brsbner> via the update manager
<Laibsch> cli rules
<brsbner> What is the syntax for that>
<Laibsch> "sudo aptitude"
<jbicha> sudo apt-get update
<Laibsch> ;-)
<jbicha> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jbicha> aptitude isn't installed by default & apt-get does ok too
<Laibsch> OK
 * Laibsch is an aptitude guy
<brsbner> Thanks for the tip. It seems to have skipped the troublesome calculating phase.
<Laibsch> somebody around whose main system is not oneiric and on an encrypted LVM? I want to add a partition for ubuntu+1, but fail to boot it: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/165563
<urlin2u> fail to boot it?
<urlin2u> Laibsch, have you run the bootscript to look at the whoje setup?
<Laibsch> nope. what bootscript?
<Laibsch> Have you visited the URL to see what I did?
<urlin2u> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<urlin2u> yes
<urlin2u> that is why i ask
<urlin2u> the lvm is grub-legacy?
<urlin2u> sorry lucid grub2
<Laibsch> yes, grub2 from lucid
<Laibsch> I'm starting to wonder if the natty/oneiric partition for boot would also need to be outside the encrypted LVM container
<jbicha> Laibsch: could be, Fedora still uses grub-legacy
<urlin2u> generally it is in the mbr unless you have built a partition, of course there are grub files in the OS as well.
<urlin2u> lucid
<IdleOne> can someone explain to me what the package colord is for?
<IdleOne> -!info colord doesn't clear it up
<urlin2u> IdleOne, http://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/
<Laibsch> IdleOne: I suppose your real question is "why is that package installed"?
<Laibsch> "aptitude why colord" will tell you
<IdleOne> Laibsch: really two questions. 1- What is it for and 2- why does it want to install
<IdleOne> urlin2u: thanks for the link, reading now
<urlin2u> Laibsch, oneiric was your last install is this correct?
<Laibsch> urlin2u: no. My main system is lucid.  IIRC I installed it from scratch with the installer CD. I want to add one partition to the LVM holding a playground for ubuntu+1.  Currently it contains a debootstrapped natty.
<urlin2u> ahh I see.
<IdleOne> hmm I don't imagine myself ever needing to use colord but may as well install it.
<Laibsch> urlin2u: http://paste.debian.net/126356/ is the result of the bootinfo script
<urlin2u> Laibsch, the debootstrap is booting the ISO, or a install sorry for tthe dumb question.
<jbicha> colord is basically mandatory with GNOME 3.2 anyway
<Laibsch> urlin2u: "mount /dev/mapper/1001P-natty64 /tmp/somewhere && cd /tmp/somewhere && debootstrap natty", something of that nature
<Laibsch> a couple of sudos and mounts randomly thrown in
<urlin2u> Laibsch, boy I'm not sure with this I have a link for ISO's in a partition is about it.
<jbicha> IdleOne: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/colord/
<IdleOne> jbicha: thanks, urlin2u already gave me that link :)
<Laibsch> urlin2u: what version of grub?  And how do you boot the ISO?  AFAIK that is something only recent grub can do, plus you need hybrid ISOs which I think Ubuntu only got recently.
<urlin2u> Laibsch, grub2 here it is it may be helpful you never know. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=189a8642fb8f02dcd9a9e4fea21ce534&t=1549847
<Laibsch> urlin2u: but what version of grub2?
<urlin2u> regualr iso
<Laibsch> you can boot a hardy ISO with that?
<Laibsch> let me have a look at that link
<urlin2u> Laibsch, I know what your referring to as far as Natty grub2  1.99 setup, the thread is kept up to date the first post by the thread starter will have the updated info.
<Laibsch> urlin2u: that ISO is on an unencrypted partition, though, isn't it?
<Laibsch> well, my grub is from lucid.
<urlin2u> I believe so but it is running of the grub in the OS and mbr.
<Laibsch> the complication in my case is that grub/initramfs need to unencrypt the partition
<urlin2u> that may be the problem, that mod the thread starter is about the best I have seen they maitain with others the grub2 wiki's the forum may help.
<Ubuntu1104User> hello
<Ubuntu1104User> i want to go to 1110 64 bit from 1104 32 bit how so
<Ubuntu1104User> also i need to make space on my disc but out of ideas
<Ian_Corne> not possible Ubuntu1104User
<rww> You can't change from 32-bit to 64-bit without reinstalling Ubuntu. If you're going from 11.04 to 11.10 anyway, easiest thing to do would be getting an 11.10 daily or milestone ISO.
<Ubuntu1104User> but i dont have cd or usb
<Ubuntu1104User> someone stole my usb
<Ubuntu1104User> it was really cool too
<rww> Too bad. We're not miracle workers :)
<Ubuntu1104User> yea right lier
<jbicha> Ubuntu1104User: if you had an extra partition, you could install boot from an ISO stored to your hard drive
<jbicha> but you're on your own for that endeavour
<rww> Ubuntu1104User: As two different channels have now told you, there is no supported method for doing 32-bit to 64-bit sidegrades. I'd appreciate it if you kept comments like "lier" to yourself.
<philipballew> will 11.10 have notafaction applets and indecator applets?
<jbicha> philipballew: yes, they are part of Unity
<philipballew> but they are not in 11.04 that i can find
 * philipballew wants banshee to be there and also have cpu monitor
<jbicha> what do you mean they're not in 11.04?
<Lynoure> philipballew: missed cpu monitor too.
<Lynoure> jbicha: have not found one for Kubuntu
 * jussi thinks philipballew should go to sleep :P
<Lynoure> jbicha: xsensors is not quite as nice as kima, for example.
<jussi> Lynoure: theres a cpu monitor plasmoid for kde last time I checked
<jbicha> oh, cpu monitoring is different, I believe someone built an indicator for it though
<philipballew> jbicha, well with unity all i have is my wifi sound and battery but in 10.10 i had cpu monitoe. caps lock indactor and a banshee notifaction
<Lynoure> jussi: does it do other sensors too? (I'm not on my 11.10 right now)
<diverse_izzue> is anyone using google contacts in evolution? are they working for you in oneiric?
<jussi> Lynoure: there are 2. Bubble mon, which does a whole load of stuff, temp, battery etc, and cpumon which does only cpu
<philipballew> guess no-body knows what i mean
<philipballew> oh well
<Lynoure> jussi: ok, good to know. Did not find them in apt-cache searches
<jussi> Lynoure: thought theuy came by default.
<Lynoure> jussi: maybe, I mostly searched for sensors, not monitors. :)
<dsathe> the screen brightness sliders are missing , any alternative ?
<IdleOne> Lynoure: in unity you are going to want to look for "indicators"
<IdleOne> iirc, since jussi turned me on to KDE I <3 Kubuntu
<Lynoure> IdleOne: I'm not sure what "unity" is. Was under impression that it would be something with/for Gnome
<IdleOne> Unity is what the default GUI is called now
<Lynoure> IdleOne: also the KDE GUI?
<IdleOne> Lynoure: no, just in Ubuntu
<dsathe> how do i increase lcd backlight
<oimon> anyone running oneiric try alt-tab for me please? i'm getting 2 switchers right now when i do it
<dsathe> form command line
<dsathe> omnion all ok here
<Lynoure> IdleOne: oh, then no wonder I was not clear on the term, I'm on Kubuntu myself. Trying not to spread myself over different desktop environments
<IdleOne> Lynoure: then you want plasma widgets I believe they are called
<IdleOne> right click on the panel or desktop and click widgets, you may need to unlock them first
<Lynoure> IdleOne: yes, I know where they are, and jussi gave me names
<IdleOne> ah, that will teach me not to read the full scroll back
<IdleOne> :)
<Lynoure> IdleOne: it happens. Thank you for your helpfulness (I kind of think I remember seeing you here and on other buntu channels way back when I was more active)
<IdleOne> yeah, I'm like old furniture you don't want but can't throw out
<Lynoure> IdleOne: maybe we can sell you to a good home eventually =)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> maybe
 * jussi puts IdleOne in the sheep pen for the sheep to sleep on :D
<IdleOne> I've become a blanket for animals made of blanket
<triunity> What does that even mean?
<IdleOne> sheep make wool, wool blanket
<triunity> But your not a sheep, so "I've become a blanket for animals" doesn't make sense... unless you are made out of wool...
<triunity> Not to change this amazing conversation or anything, but I have a question about 11.10... Namely, will it have a login as guest from GDM?
<khtaam> Hi! is there a way to disable utouch?
<jbicha> triunity: from lightdm you mean?
<triunity> jbicha:  I mean Oracle VM VirtualBox
<triunity> Ohh sorry wrong convo
<triunity> From the new login manager, yes
<jbicha> triunity: lightdm is default now instead of gdm, & I believe the guest button works but I haven't tried it
<triunity> The other question is this.  One of my clients is a school district, and through some tinkering, I created a "guest login" that's name is student.  So the students click the "Student" Account, and it creates a guest session.  Do you know if the "guest login" name can be changed to "Student Login"
<jbicha> triunity: it might be hard-coded which would require recompiling, alternately you might be able to use gdm instead
<triunity> Hmm...  Nothin' i hate more than recompilin'... Call me lazy but its not really my thing...
<triunity> I forsee that I will be using a test box for a while before i let the school district upgrade...
<triunity> Do you have an alpha release of 11.10?
<triunity> The question may end up being this, if i can disable the guest login button, and then create a student account that actually creates a guest session... that might work..
<triunity> In Users and Groups, is there a way to remove the guest login button?
<jbicha> triunity: sorry, I don't know details of how the guest login works
<triunity> Its ok!
<triunity> I have a funny feeling I am going to get very knowlable on the subject in 53 days...
<toasty95> where may i find the 11.04 roll to 11.10 Alpha commands ?
<toasty95> I have not rolled into unstable before.
<Ian_Corne> do-dist-upgrade -d
<janisozaur> hello, my oneiric installation only offers me "unity" and "unity 2d" sessions, how can I get regular gnome?
<IdleOne> you can't
<janisozaur> hmm... a friend showed me that he got gnome 3.0 on natty via ppa, but these were somewhat broken. do ppas with g3 exist for oneiric and are they usable?
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> you can IdleOne , no?
<Ian_Corne> there's gnome-shell
<triunity> Janisozaur, Ubuntu Classic should be on the list
<IdleOne> gnome-shell is not classic gnome
<janisozaur> triunity, well, it isn't
<IdleOne> and classic won't be in 11.10 afaik
<Ian_Corne> triunity: only when you're upgraded from 11.04
<triunity> Ian_Corne, does that mean, once 11.10 is up, we can't have a normal desktop???? only that crappy unity garbage??
<janisozaur> Ian_Corne, I did upgrade from 11.04 and I have no "classic"
<Ian_Corne> hmm, i still have it
<Ian_Corne> mind that because it's there doesn't mean it works
<Ian_Corne> I think alot of dependencies break
<triunity> Man, this sucks... I've used ubuntu for 4 years now... I think for the first time, i am going to have to switch, I hate unity sooo much.  But at least Classic allowed me to keep using it....
<IdleOne> triunity: there is always Kubuntu or Xubuntu or Lubuntu or.....
<triunity> Idle, i heart me some gnome...  kde xfce aren't my taste
<triunity> But actually, i can install ubuntu server, then install xserver + gnome3
<triunity> It should work, right?
<triunity> and install gdm
<janisozaur> triunity, gnome3 isn't quite as nice as gnome2
<janisozaur> If I have to choose, I might be more keen to use unity than g3, unless there is a way to restore the g2-default two panel layout
<triunity> Well, even if i install xserver + gnome2 + gmd, it would work, ehh?
<janisozaur> triunity, for some time, yes. but as Ian_Corne mentioned, dependencies will break, etc.
<toasty95> Ian_Corne.  Ok it worked great. thanks
<Ian_Corne> huh?
<Ian_Corne> ah :)
<Ian_Corne> good to hear
<triunity> Man, I see the end of my days with ubuntu comming...  The only problem is, I run the IT for a school district, and that means, i am going to have to change 200+ computers from ubuntu to another os, once 11.04 dies completely
<Ian_Corne> I've got 100 computers
<Ian_Corne> we're just on 10.04
<Ian_Corne> using ppa's where needed
<triunity> LTS does make sense, ehh?
<Ian_Corne> 12.04 will be fine to use
<triunity> but if they are dropping gnome now, you know that by 12.04 they will have completely removed any trace of it...
<Ian_Corne> yes
<IdleOne> triunity: why not save yourself the trouble and start getting used to Unity now.
<Ian_Corne> and why is change bad?
<IdleOne> by the time you need to upgrade you will be able to use and trouble shoot any problems.
<triunity> I used UNR (ubuntu netbook remix) and that was unity, and i HATED it.  Not to mention, when i sit clients down, they 100% prefer the look and feel of gnome over unity
<ali1234> i've been using unity for a few months now
<IdleOne> gnome2 is going EOL sooner or later
<ali1234> you never get used to it
<triunity> And i have asked them, 2 computers side by side, and they all said gnome2 felt more natural
<ali1234> it sucks
<triunity> Thanks for support ali1234
<Laibsch> Can somebody please verify whether or not bug 379382 also occurs in oneiric?
<yofel> well, what you're used to always feels more natural
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379382 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) black/blanks out top of windows in multi monitor xinerama" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379382
<IdleOne> well, I switched to kubuntu and love it
<ali1234> and also i can't troubleshoot or test for bugs because of the gtk3 dependencies in the latest version
<triunity> yofel, these are windows users, never used linux in there life, and gnome was more natural
<yofel> triunity: that I agree with, but we're not windows. Why not try Xfce?
<Ian_Corne> or lxde
<IdleOne> triunity: they should feel right at home with KDE
<yofel> KDE at least won't do any major UI rewrite in the near future
<triunity> Used xfce, didn't like it either... remember, i deal with windows users all day, and the less windows it feels the more i hear about it...
<triunity> I don't like the file manager and internet browser being joined in KDE... but other than that its not horrable
<IdleOne> you mean like it is in windows?
<yofel> triunity: then use KDE and change single click opening into double click, then they should be fine
<yofel> triunity: and nothing stops you from using firefox in KDE
<IdleOne> or chromium
<triunity> Yofel, i may look into that.  Or better, change there file manager out completely, replace it with Naudilus (or however you spell it), then install firefox.  Good as new ;)
<triunity> And of course the one click thing ;)
<yofel> triunity: what's so bad about dolphin? And if you're changing it try konqueror first
<triunity> Dolphin, if i recall its file manager + internet browser, correct?  And I know for a fact that would confuse they user base ( 4000 14 - 18 year olds)
<triunity> confuse the user base**
<yofel> no, konqueror was the old file manager + browser, dolphin is only a file manager
<triunity> Ohh, maybe i am confused.  Either way, i want file manager to be seperate from browser.  Question does kde have a guest session?
<yofel> not sure, although I think not (I don't know how that's implemented in ubuntu)
<triunity> guest session is in ubuntu, and required.  The students login to a highly modifed guest session in all the computer labs.  (as so they can't break anything(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ali1234> one of the big problems with KDE (besides the way it looks) is the way it handles file types. since all KDE apps use the same widget collections you never know where a file is going to end up.
<ali1234> it used to be really bad with konqueror where you could click on just about any file and conqueror would always open it in a tab, embedding a text editor or an image viewer (and therefore having different menus and keyboard shortcuts)
<Lynoure> widget collections?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> eg a default install of KDEhas about 3 different text editors
<ali1234> but they all use the same text edit widget
<ali1234> they all have an identical UI layout
<ali1234> they all use the same KDE widgets, and they all share the same bugs
<BluesKaj> I like the way kde looks ...it isn't cartooney like gnome ,,,and what text edit bugs ?
<ali1234> the way it handles temp files for one
<ali1234> example: you are editing some code, and you need to refer to some source file on the web
<ali1234> so you click on it in konq - and the plain text file was opened ina new tab in konq, as a temp file
<BluesKaj> I keep getting a keyring dialog asking for my pw once the desktop loads , I'm supposed have pw-less logins. guess I'll have to include it i sudoers
<ali1234> but you could still edit it
<ali1234> and it didn't warn you or anything
<BluesKaj> code ? what's that :)
<ali1234> and then you switch back to the code editor... and then you can't find the other text file again, because konq has a zillion tabs because it opens everything in a tab
<ali1234> and the same problem with images
<ali1234> and pretty much any file you might find online
<ali1234> since everything is a widget in KDE, konq can open anything
<ali1234> but it just ends up confusing and you can't find anything if you have a few different windows open since the task bar ends up as [konq] [konq] [konq] etc
<yofel> well, s/widget/kpart/ - as long as there's a kpart that can do something konq can embed it
<ali1234> i assume this is why they started over with dolphin
<yofel> in this case the kate kpart
<ali1234> yofel: yes, kparts... whatever you call them... they are just widgets
<yofel> so? Like that every KDE application that needs a text editor (kate, kdevelop, kile, ...) have the same editor settings
<ali1234> yes, to the point where you can't have different settings in different apps
<ali1234> because the config is done for the widget, and then everything uses it
<ali1234> so you can't have syntax highlighting and line numbers on in one editor and of in other
<ali1234> at least you couldn't in KDE 3.x
<ali1234> and if you don't like how the editor works in kedit... don't even bother looking at the others, because they are all the same
<yofel> hm, not sure if you can now, konsole has profiles for that, but I'm not sure about kate
<ali1234> i actually thought KDE 4 was a huge improvement
<ali1234> but i didn't use it for long enough to see if these things have been fixed
<ali1234> because they still haven't fixed the font rendering
<ali1234> and that is the first thing you notice
<ali1234> the ease of reusing kparts also means that every single program ends up looking like this, until you configure it: http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/kdefail2.png
<ali1234> but this is a place where there is no global config... you have to turn all the panels and toolbars off in every individual app
<triunity> Heyy just for an FYI, you can use ubuntu classic in 11.10, you just have to install it, its called somethin' like ubuntu-gnome-fallback
<ali1234> triunity: yes, and i doubt that will be removed from the archive any time soon
<ali1234> it just isn't on the CD any more
<dsathe> how do i emulate a keypress event on ubuntu
<dsathe> ???
<triunity> dsathe: xdotool
<triunity> then run a command like: xdotool key -clearmodifiers alt+F1
<triunity> or whatever...
<triunity> ali, i don't need it on the cd, i just need it somewhere.  As long as i can install it, as part of my setup script, its ok ;)
<triunity> dsathe, just as an fyi, that would be more of an #ubuntu question, not #ubuntu+1 question
<dsathe> thanks
<dsathe> triunity: need to emulate XF86KbdBrightnessUp
<triunity> lol wut?
<dsathe> is that allowed
<dsathe> brightness press
<triunity> Is that an fn key?
<triunity> Ohh ok
<dsathe> liquid damaged my key :D
<triunity> ekk sorry to hear
<triunity> Yes is is possable, but i'd have to find the key...
<triunity> mind sticking around for a minute, while i poke around my system
<dsathe> sure
<dsathe> i am ol most day :P
<triunity> Hey i accidently did a screen clear, what key did you need?
<triunity> YOu know, the other option would be just change the key set.  System --> Preferences --> Keyboard shortcuts, change screen brightness to ALT- (whatever)
<dsathe> XF86KbdBrightnessUp
<dsathe> problem is gnome 3
<dsathe> sliders disappeared
<triunity> For your problem you could try: http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-command-line-tricks-set-1/
<Lynoure> Jockey died at me upon offering some non-free drivers, what's the right way to restart it (clicking on the restart button did seemingly nothing)?
<triunity> echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Lynoure> (in kde, if it matters)
<dsathe> tried
<dsathe> cat: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: No such file or directory
<dsathe> if i dont have it
<dsathe> will it still do the tirck ?
<dsathe> what happend to gnome 3 brightness control sliders ???
<triunity> I can't say about the brightness sliders, as i use a desktop
<dsathe> kk
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, you could drop to a tty and do jockey-text -a
<triunity> Ok, i got one for you:
<triunity> gconf-editor
<triunity> and go to apps/gnome-power-manager/backlight
<triunity> brightness_ac and brightness_dim_battery
<dsathe> aha
<triunity> Works?
<dsathe> trying
<triunity> *crosses fingers*
<dsathe> gconf not have power
<dsathe> lemme try dconf
<triunity> are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dsathe> ubuntu 11.10
<triunity> Im running ubuntu 11.04 and gconf-editor has it, maybe 11.10 hasn't implemented it yet...
<dsathe> yeah
<dsathe> exactly
<dsathe> no gnome 3 migrated to dconf
<dsathe> i had it all well timm now
<dsathe> now is the trouble
<dsathe> like 3-4 days ago it came in
<triunity> Hrm... tricky stuff
<triunity> Obviously this is why alpha releases are not used for production...
<dsathe> haha yeah
<triunity> You may need to do some research on xdotool, i am quite sure what you need can be done, i just am to tired to find it
<zniavre> goood afternoon
 * Ian_Corne is trying ubuntu 11.10 on his dual screen setup
<Ian_Corne> it's not good...
<zniavre> i want to remove from application dash all removed applications (they are still displayed)
<triunity> zniavre, what do you want?
<zniavre> triunity,  in the unity dash application i can see removed application that is a bit useless no ?
<Ian_Corne> unity 2D works better
<Ian_Corne> for dual screen support
<triunity> Good to know Ian_Corne ;)
<BluesKaj> less demand on the gpu, gives more headroom for other apps
<dupondje> Empathy broken ?
<dupondje> can't connect anymore to msn
<triunity> BluesKaj, don't get me started on unity...
<triunity> Unity makes windows 3.11 look good
<zniavre> haha
<BluesKaj> triunity, that's why I run kde despite what others think about it
<triunity> Ohh kde, that's not exactly a good solution, thats a bandade to a gunshot...
<dsathe> gnome shell is good
<triunity> gnome shell, is ubuntu classic, correct?
<dsathe> nope
<BluesKaj> I've always run kde ..gnome has bever appealed to me ...old windows guy so kde has amore familiar look
<dsathe> gnome shell
<BluesKaj> my KB has a cold
<triunity> BluesKaj, thats weird, because im an old windows guy (i mean, i referenced windows 3.11...) and kde seems so odd... gnome feels more like windows
<triunity> and by gnome, i mean, ubuntu 10.04 gnome...
<BluesKaj> the only reason I'm here is  there's no kubuntu+1
<triunity> LoL
<ali1234> KDE *is* a lot closer to windows
<ali1234> you only have to open their control panel to see that
<ali1234> or the start menu
<BluesKaj> triunity, that's a differnt pov , for sure
<triunity> Interesting... wonder why i had such a distaste for it...
<ali1234> because windows sucks?
<triunity> LoL...
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: there is a #kubuntu+1 but it forwards here
<BluesKaj> triunity, referenced windows 3.11 ,? what does that mean
<triunity> Actually my primary complaint was/is konkorer... which i hear has been removed
<triunity> Blues, all i ment by that was, I am an old windows guy.  I've been using windows since Windows 3.11, all the way to xp
<BluesKaj> I just used 3.1.1, 95 and 98  on the job and some instrument unix based apps previous to that
<triunity> Very cool.
<BluesKaj> konkueror is still available , but not by default
<triunity> I may need to revisit KDE... expecially since ubuntu dev team is smokin' them some crazy drugs...
<BluesKaj> but i din't buy a pc for home til 1998 , shortly before I retired ...dialup was the only thing available in this little town at the time ..but we thought it was pretty cool at the time ...for about 1 month :)
<BluesKaj> triunity, KDE seems to have some direction and vector going for it ..gnome on the other habd seems lost in politics
<zniavre> im still wondering why with gnome3.1 (gtk+3) it is not possible to make rounded menus but rounded tooltips are available
<ali1234> rounded menus?
<yofel> hm, what do I have to install on kubuntu to get gnome-shell running besides gnome-shell?
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/WE9tV.png fake rounded menus in unity gnome3
<triunity> Well, after doing some reading, if classic isn't a real option, before i try kde, i may just use Linux Mint (which is really just ubuntu + gnome2)
<BluesKaj> yofel, check your package manager after typing in gnome-shell , mark it for installation , then scroll down the list ...about 7-8 other apps come with it
<yofel> well, let's see
<triunity> Anyway, its been a pleasure!  Talk at you all later
<yofel> bah, forgot to install a gtk3 theme
<yofel> and something's off with the font rendering in gnome o.O
<ali1234> lol no
<ali1234> you are just used to the brokenness of KDE
<yofel> well, it's like the antialiasing setting is turned to MAX, which looks totally ugly on my thinkpad
<yofel> and is hard to read
<ali1234> turn it off then
<yofel> where?
<ali1234> appearence settings
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: (delay) thanks, I'll try that when back home
<yofel> ali1234: can't find them
<yofel> hm, alt+f2 is totally useless somehow, I type 'gnome-tweak-tool' and get command not found @_@
<ali1234> what is gnome-tweakt-tool
<Ian_Corne> a tool to tweak gnome!
<Ian_Corne> :D
<yofel> gnome 3's config center
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> that is called gnome-control-center
<ali1234> unless they renamed it
<Ian_Corne> yofel: works for me in unity 2D
<yofel> Ian_Corne: I'm in gnome-shell
<coz_> ali1234,   http://live.gnome.org/GnomeTweakTool
<Ian_Corne> aha yofel
<yofel> ah yeah, well, gnome-control-center has no appearance settings
<ali1234> http://imagebin.org/168094
<ali1234> they must have deleted it
<yofel> ali1234: isn't there
<ali1234> well, what can i say? gnome3 sucks
<ali1234> linux no longer has a usable and maintained desktop environment
<yofel> KDE
<ali1234> hahaha
<coz_> ali1234,  other distributions are still using gnome2  ie   linuxmint
<yofel> well, I'll try to spend a while to get gnome-shell to look like what the gnome folks had at desktop summit
<yofel> currently I'm rather far off...
<ali1234> coz_: nobody is maintaining gnome2
<ali1234> not in a serious and workable way
<coz_> ali1234,  there are several forks ,, not sure how well they are doing   bluebubble for fedora as an example
<yofel> gnome2 will stay around for a while longer. I mean.. you can still get kde3 distros these days
<coz_> yofel,  is there a screenshot of what they had at desktop summit?
<yofel> coz_: not sure, on some blog sure, I don't have one
<coz_> yofel,  ok no biggie,, I would like to see it so I will search around :)
<jo-erlend> has there been any discussion about adding the possibility to enable "People nearby" for the first user on install? If that's a feature that Apples users think is awesome, then it would make sense to make it more visible in Ubuntu too, right?
<yofel> what the hell is that?
<jo-erlend> yofel, so that you can chat with or send files to people on the same network without any configuration.
<jo-erlend> Apple calls it AirDrop.
<yofel> ah, I'm not an apple user so never heard of it
<yofel> well, could be interesting I guess
<jo-erlend> in Ubuntu, it's called People Nearby. It's been available as an account type in Empathy for a long time, but people haven't been aware of it. But if Apple makes a large point of it, then we might as well add a checkbox in the installer just to show that we're just as cool, right? :)
<yofel> ok, with hinting setting fixed this is readable now
<jo-erlend> hehe, readable, but not comprehensible. :)
<ali1234> is there some way to make apport just automatically report bugs without any input from me?
<ali1234> because it is now just popping up alerts saying "system problem. do you want to report?"
<ali1234> there was no visible problem so there is nothing i can usefully add to the bug report
<yofel> ali1234: that's usually a kernel problem so the logs will have something useful, but no, there's no automated way to report bugs yet
<ali1234> it isn't
<ali1234> it was a crash in fontconfig-voodoo
<ali1234> already reported
<ali1234> but i had to click through several dialogs to find that out
<ali1234> why waste my time?
<ali1234> apport could have checked that without asking me
<yofel> well, not implemented yet I guess and I don't know if it would require changing something in launchpad
<ali1234> what do you call that new resizing handle in the bottom right corner?
<ali1234> what's a good app for when i just need to quickly edit a screenshot to eg, circle the bug in red?
<ali1234> gimp seems like overkill and doesn't work too well with unity on a netbook
<ali1234> seems like by default we don't get an image editor at all
<zniavre> activate blur in dash make translucide panel wrong no?
<drussell> apart from the release notes for alpha3, is there another good place to look for current "yes don't worry we know X, Y and Z are broken, we're working on it"
<bjsnider> drussell, launchpad, look up all of the oneiric bugs and their status
<bjsnider> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Pici> all of them!?
<drussell> bjsnider / ubottu : sure I'm very familiar, I just wondered if ubuntu had something similar to... http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Common_F15_bugs
<drussell> s/familiar/familiar with launchpad/
<BluesKaj> keyring pw popups out of nowhere ...any ideas , thinking it might be ubuntuone ?
<bjsnider> Pici, it sounded to me like he had one particular bug in mind, although you can order the list by severity and track the ones of greatest concern
<Pici> bjsnider: I know :)
<bjsnider> drussell, i think there should be a site like that for ubuntu, and i think you should add it to the brainstorm site for consideration
<drussell> bjsnider: submitted ;o) Idea #28415
<WelshDragon> Do you still need to leave 1mb free at the beginning of the disk to workaround the btrfs/grub bug when just have one / btrfs partition? Or did that bug get fixed a while ago?
<topyli> should we have include information in the /topic here about what is known to be broken? like #debian-next does on OFTC
<topyli> easier to know not to apply updates that day :
<Pici> topyli: We usually do.
<topyli> Pici: ah ok. i haven't run ubuntu+1 for a few years now so i'm out of touce
<topyli> and thouch
<Pici> and touch
<topyli> maybe even that!
<escott> does anyone know if there is any documentation for the accountsservice program
<trism> escott: I haven't been able to find much documentation, but there is a dbus api reference to the service if you build the source with: XMLTO_FLAGS='--skip-validation' ./autogen.sh --enable-docbook-docs; make; which is in doc/dbus/AccountsService.html (don't seem to be built with the packages since it fails validation and kills the build)
<bullgard4_> How can I delete all games in GNOME 3 permanently?
<urlin2u> bullgard4, in synaptic is where I go
<bullgard4_> urlin2u: That's what I have done in the past too. --  Done. --  Thank you.
<urlin2u> bullgard4, cool. ;-)
<bullgard4_> GNOME 3 offers a new program "Backup". There is no Help implemented. What program package is it from?
<trism> bullgard4_: I believe it is deja-dup : http://live.gnome.org/DejaDup
<bullgard4_> trism: Snoooping around, I just came to the same conclusion. --  Thank you.
<jbicha> bullgard4_: Deja Dup is not officially part of Gnome 3 but Fedora ships it too, but it is new for it to be included by default in Oneiric
<bullgard4_> jbicha: Thank you for your information. --  It seems to be targetting to newcomers.
<jbicha> bullgard4_: I believe it's supposed to have Ubuntu One integration too but that didn't seem to work for me yet
<dr_willis> Hmm. after all the updates i just installed.. unity seems a lot flakier. :()
<dr_willis> Ubuntu One needs to be leveraged more. :) its a really handy service
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: Do you mean 'flaky [coll.] - unreliable'?
<dr_willis> taking 4 min to startup, top left button thang not showing,    unity --reset  just crashed...  back to gnome-shell for now.
<bullgard4_> I see. (I am trying to dodge Unity.)
<dr_willis> yea. I just dont see it improveing much...
<dr_willis> it has potential.. but theres just other stuff out that will blow right past it.
<kyubutsu> that's kinda what i said months ago already!  :o
<dr_willis> months ago was premature.. :P
 * kyubutsu watches nervously as muon dutyfully finishes its first system update/upgrade
<dr_willis> at least give them the benifit of some time to get somt stuff going.. but.. well.. so far its not panned out. :()    not seeing the neat features leveraged (yet) and the annoynaces are not getting ironed out.. (yet)  but who knows.. there maybe some Major updates befor release..
<bullgard4_> kyubutsu: I trust it will survive. My Oneric is surprisingly stable.
<ali1234> unity won't take off until they ditch global menu
<ali1234> and gnome3 won't take off until they ditch the everything
<kyubutsu> systemwise, oneiric is rock solid on my kde. and now i just officially got my 3.0.0 kernel , need reboot
<dr_willis> I still see all this 'research' papers and so forth on gui design that havce some very good idea and make sence.. that totally get ignored.. :)
<kyubutsu> unity's problem isnt in the global menu
<dr_willis> Like in gnome-shell, top left corner shows all apps.. handy makes sence.. but then i have to move back down over the appliucations 'button' to show apps..  why cant the bottom left corner do that..  and save me more time..
<kyubutsu> i got used to it rather quickly.. works , as long as you keep track of apps properly
<dr_willis> global menu is neat in ways and annoying in ways. :) trend seems like in chrome to get away from a huge menu panel listing anyway.. so the gain from global menu may be minimal in the future.
<traskers> I'm wondering if someone could help me get my sound working again?
<bullgard4_> !sound | traskers
<ubottu> traskers: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kyubutsu> well.. first question is what system you using
<traskers> +1, running Openbox as my WM.
<traskers> Hm, somehow it got muted beyond my normal control.. Had to load gnome-sound-applet and un-mute it from within that. Normally muting/un-muting didn't work :\
<kyubutsu> now the differences between kde and unity [or gnome] as even more apparent. entirely different ways to tackle issues
<traskers> That's embarrassing..
<kyubutsu> i use kde. so cannot assist you really..   :(
<traskers> Gonna re-load my session quick to make sure it doesn't mute itself on login.. Be right back. And thaks for the help :)
<traskers> And it's fixed. That was weird.. Heh. Thanks though :)
<kyubutsu> to be honest, i expected unity to be more intuitive. and THAt, is a gui fail against it
<topyli> kyubutsu: sound is sound, kde or no kde :)
<traskers> Now if only I could figure out why PCManFM won't load..
<kyubutsu> topyli: am not as gnomish as you
<topyli> heh
<dr_willis> i spend so much time on my android phone.. i get where i expect the pc to work in a similer way.. :)
<kyubutsu> this whole 'one interface for all' deal is responsible for unity
<kyubutsu> i blame dr_willis
<kyubutsu> :-P
<dr_willis> I blame Society!
<dr_willis> Its a Social Disease.. :)
<dr_willis> I really dont see why unity is going to be so great on tablets, or other 'things'   but who can tell...
<kjeldahl> Anybody else running latest oneiric alpha having two task/windows selectors (alt-tab) active?
<kyubutsu> check this: qt vs python for mobile devices, i think qt is winning that battle for good reason
<Pici> kjeldahl: someone mentioned it the other day.
<kjeldahl> Possibly me. :-)
<kyubutsu> yknow what, i see it too
<kjeldahl> Very annyoing.
<kyubutsu> its a 'feature'
<kyubutsu> i find it odd more than annoying   /shrugs
<kjeldahl> It's annoying, because you newer quite know which one wins (the one beneath has a desktop window as well, so they do not sync up).
<kyubutsu> i could bet it'll be fixed before final , right topyli?  o.0    /stares
<topyli> i sure hope so! :)
<dr_willis> Im impressed at how well the modal-dialog box tweaks are working...    anyone seen any issues with it in any apps?
<kyubutsu> otherwise this bug does not cost me any productivity, the function still works as intended
<kyubutsu> kjeldahl: go with the 'front' one.. thats the one that matters
<kjeldahl> kyubutsu: I really do not care which one "wins", just select one! ;-)
<dr_willis> anyone else using gnome-shell right now? want to double check, if you  go to the top left, then applications,  type 'x' and see if xchat shows up? its not showing here...
<topyli> dr_willis: nor here, but that's might be because i don't have xchat :)
<dr_willis> i notices similer thing in unity. but cant check there right now..
<dr_willis> wondering if  its a xchat .desktop file issue. or somthing deeper.
<topyli> either that, or some more general menu problem
<trism> dr_willis: I was having the same issue with virtualbox and d-feet yesterday, the .desktop files seem to be fine though because they started showing up when I copied them to ~/.local/share/applications/ (just installed xchat it was the same thing, but I see it now after copying it)
<bullgard4_> dr_willis: "[22:36]	<dr_willis>	anyone else using gnome-shell right now? want to double check, if you go to the top left, then applications, type 'x' and see if xchat shows up? its not showing here..." <-- With me not, eiter.
<bullgard4_> +h
<dr_willis> yea. its getting where all these apps need special support files for the desktop launchers to see them. I can see a lot slipping through the cracks..
<dr_willis> bullgard4,  also notice its 'odd' if i lauch xchat from the ternmal and pin it to the gnomeshell left side panel/favortes.. it dosent seem to stick/launch properly
<bullgard4_> hm. Seems to be a xchat peculiarity. --  (But I am not using XChat.)
<dr_willis> I think i noticed it with some other app the other day.. but cant ermber what one.
<topyli> did anyone test epiphany yet? does flash work?
<kyubutsu_kde> converserly, rekonq is showing tons of improvement for me.
<kyubutsu_kde> i usually just go ahead and install chromium .. but this vanilla test has been exciting so far
<kyubutsu_kde> :D
<kyubutsu_kde> now, not all flash works equally under rekonq, but if one is to measure flash by how well youtube works, i think its pretty solid
<kyubutsu_kde> the 'install third party software and updates while installing' option worked each of the 3 times i did it
<kyubutsu_kde> and i mean, system install
<kyubutsu_kde> sometimes i wonder if folk know they can get a connection from livecd before installing
<ali1234> kyubutsu_kde: since it no longer boots directly to a desktop, that option is slightly harder to find
<kyubutsu_kde> just boot into a session [try before install option] , once in it, you can connect to a wifi network as usual
<kyubutsu_kde> then run the installer and it will keep the connection alive thru the install process
<kyubutsu_kde> thats how i roll, cause moving this behemoth around isnt quite practical
<topyli> rekonq seemed nice when i played with kde for a while, but i couldn't figure out how to use bookmarklets
<topyli> much like epiphany really, nice browser
<kyubutsu_kde> chromium shows you 'most visited' in new tab, rekonq uses the same format except 'most visited' turns into your actual bookmark manager. while you can leave less important bookmarks to the side in the bookmarks toolbar
 * kyubutsu_kde bookmarks xkcd in front page
<Hegomire> hi, I have a problem in ubuntu 11.10, is this the right place to ask for help?
<Pici> Yessir
<Hegomire> I can not connect to internet.
<dr_willis> basic info like.. how you are connecting, chipset, and so forth.. would be handy. :)
<Hegomire> oh... um
<Hegomire> wired connection,
<Hegomire> I dont know how to check hardware info in windows
<kyubutsu_kde> Hegomire: desktop environment?
<Hegomire> Gnome 3 - Unity
<Hegomire> it's a fresh install
<Hegomire> daily build
<Hegomire> downloaded 2 hours ago
<Hegomire> I'm currently in Win7 as I cannot conect with Oneiric
<kyubutsu_kde> you have access to it or this is dual boot?
<Hegomire> dual boot
<Hegomire> I'm trully sorry for not making things easier. :/
<Hegomire> Oh, im using a laptop. Toshiba L670.
<kyubutsu_kde> thats odd. could you connect via wifi ?
<Hegomire> I don't know, there are no wireless networks around.
<kyubutsu_kde> most routers are wifi enabled these days
<Hegomire> The card is Broadacom 802.11n
<kyubutsu_kde> you get a network applet at all?
<Hegomire> yes
<kyubutsu_kde> does it look 'disabled' or normal?
<Hegomire> when I plug in the ethernet cable ubuntu tries to connect, also the menu looks normal
<kyubutsu_kde> so , there is an error message. what does it say
<Hegomire> disconnected from wired 1 or somethink like that, looks just like if you would unplug the ethernet cable
<kyubutsu_kde> looks dead. i see
<kyubutsu_kde> you might need to reinstall your network manager
<kyubutsu_kde> have you attempted to reconfigure it ?
<Hegomire> no, but I tried installing alpha 3, but there was no change
<Hegomire> *tried to install = live cd boot
<kyubutsu_kde> you had this same issue on a different system version?
<Hegomire> do you have any terminal commands for me that would help you to better understand my problem. I can save the output in txt file and copy it to windows...
<Hegomire> 11.04 worked fine
<Hegomire> I would file a bug, but my connection is down. :)
<kyubutsu_kde> !network | Hegomire
<ubottu> Hegomire: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kyubutsu_kde> start with that
<Hegomire> ok
<Hegomire> brb
<kyubutsu_kde> that wasnt quite the link i wanted to put out
<kyubutsu_kde> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<kyubutsu_kde> this has better info pertaining the wired network troubleshoot
<kyubutsu_kde> :(
<kyubutsu_kde> grr
<kyubutsu_kde> i think his driver needs proper config
<kyubutsu_kde> but why
<Hegomire> back
<Hegomire> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hegomire> action not found
<Hegomire> problem is not with my wireless
<kyubutsu_kde> i spotted that.. try this:
<kyubutsu_kde> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<kyubutsu_kde> oops..
 * kyubutsu_kde facepalm
<dr_willis> heh...
<dr_willis> so its a basic wired network card connecting to what exactly?
<Hegomire> to my internet modem-router thingy
<dr_willis> just a wire from theback of the nic. to the cable-modem then? not a DSL/ADSL modem?
<Hegomire> plug it in -> instant connection, no password or thing
<Hegomire> not a modem
<dr_willis> did it work in the earlier ubuntu releases?
<Hegomire> yes
<Hegomire> flawlessly
<dr_willis> makes me wonder if its a module/issue for the nic. or a network config issue..
<dr_willis> you could boot a live cd, check what module the nic is using,   then boot the installed system. make sure the same module is loaded.
<Hegomire> I have a desktop PC with 11.10 and it has no problems
<kyubutsu_kde> but there is no real error message.. then sounds like a misconfigured driver
<dr_willis> its all about the chipset of the nic.. or config..  id think...  with the new kernel it could be  a driver/moduile issue for the nic.
<dr_willis> time to figure out what NIC is in that thang.
<Hegomire> ok, tell me how
<dr_willis> but if you havce 2 pc's are they both going into a ROUTER? then to the modem?
<kyubutsu_kde> lshw -C network will output some relevant info
<Hegomire> It's some combination of both, or whathave you. I use it to access internet directly, but I also can use it acces my home network of devices attached to it
<dr_willis> lsmod will show what modules are loaded also.
<Hegomire> so lsmod and lshw -C then?
<dr_willis> yea. you may want to pastebin both those..
<dr_willis> and jot down the url.
<kyubutsu_kde> lshw -C network
<Hegomire> so is that 'lshw -C network' or 'lshw -C'
<Hegomire> oh, ok
<Hegomire> what url?
<kyubutsu_kde> otherwise it will display way more than needed
<kyubutsu_kde> we only want network related stuf
<kyubutsu_kde> he means , pipe the output of those commands to pastebin
<kyubutsu_kde> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hegomire> oh, ok cool
<Hegomire> brb
<kyubutsu_kde> lshw means list hardware..
<kyubutsu_kde> ls hw
<utusan> any gnome-shell gurus here?  where is the data coming from for the applications window?  It'
<dr_willis> hmm.
<utusan> I created one in /usr/bin and it's not showing
<Hegomire> back
<utusan> I also have created an app.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<dr_willis> vrious .desktop files i think  utusan
<kyubutsu_kde> also, resetting the hardware [known as cold boot] is an acceptable troubleshoot action but, you already can connect on a different system .   :-/
<dr_willis> may need som,e way to rescan them. I notivced xchat is missing.. but its installed
<Hegomire> here is the output of lshw -c network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667718/
<utusan> funny thing is I renamed one to something else and the old one still showing but not the new one
<dr_willis> <trism> dr_willis: I was having the same issue with virtualbox and d-feet yesterday, the .desktop files seem to be fine though because they started showing up when I copied them to ~/.local/share/applications/ (just installed xchat it was the same thing, but I see it now after copying it)
<dr_willis> we had a chat about it earlier utusan
<Hegomire> and lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667720/
<utusan> I know and that's how I got the old one to show.  But since renaming it to something else it's broken
<utusan> dr_willis, how do I force GS to re-scan?
<dr_willis> utusan,  no idea.. logout/back in perhaps.. :)
<utusan> dr_willis, I used gnome-desktop-edit and it showed but it's not showing after reboot
<Hegomire> so, any idea what might be wrong?
<kyubutsu_kde> Hegomire: your hardware seems fine really . dr_willis, you spot anything wierd in that lsmod?
<dr_willis> kyubutsu_kde,  i cant even tell which one is his network card. :) but if its not working.. it may not be loaded...
<dr_willis> now as a test.. boot an older live cd., check the nic make sure its working.. check lsmod output to the nonworking list..
<Hegomire> what is nic?
<dr_willis> Network InterFace Card.
<kyubutsu_kde> actually , r8169 [your driver] shows an odd output at the end [in lsmod]
<utusan> Hegomire, on a terminal do sudo rmmod r8169 && sudo modprobe r8169
<dr_willis> so its a realtek 8169 - thats a good clue. :)
<kyubutsu_kde> like no module is using it
<kyubutsu_kde> its a kernel bug
<kyubutsu_kde> :o
<utusan> I have r8169 and this happens everytime.  just rmmod and then modprobe again
<kyubutsu_kde> do as utusan sais
<Hegomire> ok, ill try that, thanks utusan
<utusan> Hegomire, np..I think there is still problems on upstart? or whatever is loading the modules
<kyubutsu_kde> dr_willis: your test is good , but i think Hegomire is itching to get online more than running an investigation report
<kyubutsu_kde> heh
<dr_willis> sounds like a kernel bug to me. so not sure what else to day other then hope it gets fixed soon. :)
<Hegomire> ok, so that did not work
<Hegomire> first i got disconnected
<Hegomire> then it started connecting again, but without success
<Hegomire> so, it's a kernel bug
<dr_willis> sounds like it
<Hegomire> does that mean I'll have to wait for .9 ?
<dr_willis> no idea
<dr_willis> try older kernels - see if the issue is in them as well.. check the bug reports see if theres any info on that NIC issue
<Hegomire> ok, thanks guys, i'll check it out
<Hegomire> hsvr s nice one
<Hegomire> *have a nice one
<kyubutsu_kde> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kyubutsu_kde> :(
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> df -h --->
<dr_willis> df: `/var/lib/lightdm/.gvfs': Permission denied
<dr_willis> is it a little odd that the login manager is running gvfs?
<goto> hi, I think about to use Alpha3 on my Laptop. Is Alpha3 more or less stable like Debian testing? Or are Kernel-Panic common?
<dr_willis> ive not seen any kernel panics in any of the alphas ive tested.
<goto> ok
<dr_willis> occasional bug/issue - but never anythin gthat severe
<goto> dr_willis: do you use alpha3 on a productive machine?
<dr_willis> goto,  I have no machines at all that i would call productive.. :)
<dr_willis> Unless you count my 'boxee box' :)
<goto> k
<dr_willis> just a home user.  so it dose3nt matter a lot to me.
<goto> dr_willis: gnome3 is in the repo for alpha3?
<dr_willis> using gnome3 right now.
<goto> and if the rc1, rc2 and "stable" come, i can update just with dist-upgrade?
<dr_willis> gnome-shell is nifty. but lacking in ways.
<goto> what is lacking for example? :)
<dr_willis> of course you can upgrade/update.
<goto> k
<dr_willis> I cant even figure out how to change the basic theme in g-s. lots of settings are just not there.. theres also 'design' flaws.. :)
<goto> yeah, but thats lack of gnome3 not of the alpha3, or?
<goto> btw. do you know if Gnome3.2 will be in Ubuntu 11.10?
 * yofel runs +1 on his production notebook, but has backups and a fallback natty install
<goto> okay
<dr_willis> goto,  theres a feature freeze right now.. not sure if that means versions are frozen also.. check the release schedule.
<dr_willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<yofel> as long as you can live with the system suddenly being totally unusable you can use +1
<dr_willis> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/FAQ gotta love a faq that uses sooo many buzzword type terms..
<yofel> as that can pretty much happen at any time
<goto> yofel: how often do you got an unusable sys?
<dr_willis> we just hit 'featurefreeze' it seems --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<yofel> maybe twice during the devel cycle. At least for oneiric we had broken keyboard and mouse input in X quite a while ago, and the nvidia driver didn't work right for a while
<yofel> other than that it works resonably fine here
<yofel> after alpha3 things don't break that much usually, but with people getting very new stuff in with feature freeze exceptions there's still a risk for the system breaking until beta
<yofel> goto: let's say if you at least know how to use a terminal and know how to check log files from a TTY when X fails to start you should be fine. Then you know enough of the basics so we here can help you
<goto> okay
<goto> thank you yofel && dr_willis :)
<goto> I will install alpha3 tomorrow
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu+1 heroes!
<yofel> and another alpha tester aquired :P
<Ian_Corne> haha
<Ian_Corne> one of us, one of us!
<Ian_Corne> anyone here with a dual monitor setup (of different resolution) on 11.10?
<goto> Ian_Corne: at tomorrow yes. ;)
<Ian_Corne> ok, nvidia or ati?
<goto> 1680x1050 and 1024x768
<goto> Ian_Corne: intel or ati
<Ian_Corne> awesome
<goto> Ian_Corne: any problems?
<Ian_Corne> my last non 11.10 system is ATI
<Ian_Corne> can't get dual screen to work on 11.04
<Ian_Corne> so might as well try 11.10 :)
<goto> on debian testing i have no problems
<Ian_Corne> unity?
<Ian_Corne> ;-)
<goto> :/
<Ian_Corne> well, i doubt it has anything to do with unity tho
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-17
<dr_willis> Hmm.. alt-f2 dont seem to work for me in gnome-shell...
<yofel> worked for me before, well... as in "opened but didn't do anything useful"
<dr_willis> just reading at ...  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/LookingGlass     You currently run it by pressing Alt-F2, typing lg, then Return.
<Ian_Corne> lg? :p
<dr_willis> 'looking glass'
<Ian_Corne> ohright
<dr_willis> I can see where gnome-shell has a lot of potential.. if nothing else.. it should be easy to 'fix' all the silly design limitations the default gnome-devs stick in it..
<ali1234> the same can be said of unity
<ali1234> in fact i think unity is a better starting point
<ali1234> but who is going to do it?
<Ian_Corne> i propose dr_willis !
<Ian_Corne> :D
<dr_willis> given the mindset i see commng from caonical.. i think gs is going to be easier to tweak by a few 10000000% :)
<Ian_Corne> yeah, i think so too :)
<ali1234> sadly i agree
 * dr_willis recalls some official statement along the lines of   'the osd notififer will NOT be configurable'  .....
<dr_willis> 'we moved the buttons the the left for.... room for windicators ... that havent  even been implemented yet.....'
<ali1234> why can't windicators go on the left? that's what i want to know
<dr_willis> and im not sure if they even will get imnplemnted..
<ali1234> and why should i even care about them? what's the point?
<dr_willis>  the trend now is to have less menus/buttons at all...
<Ian_Corne> wow
<Ian_Corne> gnome-shell looks nice
<Ian_Corne> first time i install it
<ali1234> the justification for global menus is basically "menus suck and we want to kill them by making them hard to use"
<dr_willis> Ian_Corne,  it works decently well.. they seem to have an obsession with the   use of workspacces..
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> i wonder
<Ian_Corne> where are the window buttons in gnome-shell?
<dr_willis> Ian_Corne,  does your default gs-theme have a min/max/close buttons?
<Ian_Corne> no :D
<dr_willis> Mine does.. :) but i messed with gnome-tweak
<dr_willis> so im not sure how default mine is..
<dr_willis> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/06/howto-four-tweaks-to-bring-back-missing-functionality-in-gnome-30.ars
<dr_willis> Bringing back the minimize and maximize buttons
<Ian_Corne> and an ugly title bar for the non-maximized windows
<dr_willis> gnome shell and unity seem to share a lot of settings - so my whole desktop is a bit of a hodge-podge of  stuff. :)
<dr_willis> let me take a screen shot
<Ian_Corne> oho, mr shoe just found out his wife faked having a baby
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> you could also use imgur
<dr_willis> http://imagebin.org/168187
<Ian_Corne> the dropdown menus are really nice
<Ian_Corne> for the indicators
<dr_willis> you dont see in the shot that  chrome and  the xchat  min/max/close are similer.. but differnt. :)
<dr_willis> Im not sure what the obsession with Monocolor icons are these days either....
<dr_willis> network indicator WOULD be nice if it actally blinked as you got data... thats basically expected these days.. :)
<dr_willis> mine menus are all white/grey on black.. i can barely read the calander in the clock
<dr_willis> one 'thing' i would like to see in gnome shell. is put the 'applications' thang as a hot spot at the bottom left.. its just awkward going to the top left.. THEN back down/right a little bit...
<Ian_Corne> I want them on the left side now tho :p
<Ian_Corne> the controls
<dr_willis> I used ubuntu-tweak and gnome-tweak to twiddle with my settings.
<urlin2u> dr_willis, you ever tried gnome-do or synapse.
<dr_willis> used gnome-do for a long time.
<dr_willis> prob. used synapse. i dont recall the name
<dr_willis> !info synapse
<ubottu> synapse (source: synapse): semantic file launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 375 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<urlin2u> synapse is like gnome-do I like it better of the 2.
<dr_willis> i really dont use any of those these days.. i got the 5 apps i use on my panel at the left.. and thats about it.
<dr_willis> Prob i found with a lot of the gnome-do/synapse stuff - is theres so many plugins and extas.. and basically.. I cant figure out how to even use them....
<dr_willis> :)
<Ian_Corne> I must say, compared to gnome-shell, unity looks less fancy
<Ian_Corne> but unity is more clear as to what is where
<dr_willis> the whole hidden gui/menus/button mindset...
<dr_willis> but with that logic.. kde is even more clear. :)
<ali1234> kde is more clear
<ali1234> but it is also fugly and confusing in other ways
<dr_willis> I just constantly forget/overlook the copy dialogs in kde.. :)
<Ian_Corne> maybe, but i just don't feel good when using KDE
<Ian_Corne> it's too much fluff for me,
<Ian_Corne> and i know I don't have to
<dr_willis> One thing i do normally set up in compiz is where the file/copy dialogs are 'always on top' also try to make them stay at the top right...
<Ian_Corne> guess it's just something personal
<ali1234> kde desperately needs someone to make a theme that is actually good, and then go through all the apps and make them use consistent font sizes
<coz_> ^^^
<ali1234> and fix it so it can actually centre text properly
<ali1234> horizontally *and* vertically damnit
<coz_> ali1234,  that has always been my biggest issue with kde,, "fonts"  and "theme"  both rather bland and unapealling as well as irritating at times
<ali1234> i totally agree
<ali1234> one time i tried to make KDE look exactly like 9.04 gnome
<ali1234> i failed
<coz_> lol
<ali1234> although i got close
<dr_willis> with all the work in 'gui design' and so forth over the years.. you would think every desktop/wm would have learned to make a few 'basic standard' themes..   a light, dark,   blue, grey, and perhaps a larger/smaller'  standard theme sets...
<coz_> ali1234,  I believe kde requres a little more powerful a systen than  have at th e moment to run properly
<dr_willis> kde is supposed to be able to turn down the eyecandy  on the fly, or via settings to match lower end systems. :)
<ali1234> gnome isn't exactly light either
<dr_willis> icewm! :)
<coz_> dr_willis,  I agree completely,,
<dr_willis> which is slightly broken in 11.10... poor icewm...
<dr_willis> and has 1000+ themes.. 99.9% of them are totally hidious...
<coz_> :)
<dr_willis> I just want a nice light blue/grey/ theme.. with not tiny tiny fonts.... thats easy to read....
<dr_willis> this grey on black i got in gnome-shell is a bit annoying
<coz_> dr_willis,  not sure,, does gnome-tweak-tool allow for color changes? maybe gnome-color-chooser?
<dr_willis> coz_,  i messed with the theme/settings so much in gnome-tweak im not sure what all i did..
<dr_willis> i even copyed a few files to my home dir..
<coz_> dr_willis,  that I understand :)
<coz_> well.. I have decided not to test this version this time,, I think I will just wait until release
<dr_willis> i found some theme  from a url that basically went to...   .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions   but they dident seem to show up
<coz_> I did try gnome3 /gnome-shell/and  fallback mode,, I was slightly impressed :)
<coz_> on fedora that is  hope it is nearly as smooth on ubuntu
<dr_willis> I tested with the fedora live cd - it was sluggish. due to the nvidia drivers/noveau drivers...
<dr_willis> what if all these disrtos start falling back to using the 'default vanilla gnome shell' setup! oh the humanity! :)
<ali1234> coz_: http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/hmmkde.png
<ali1234> that's as close as i could get, and it took me several days
<coz_> ali1234,  not too bad actually,,
<dr_willis> You can definatly tell the kde 'font' look.....
<coz_> :)
<ali1234> yes and the misaligned text on the task bar
<coz_> why oh why did they choose that font /
<ali1234> that's actually the ubuntu font lol
<ali1234> kde just does a terrible job of rendering it
<dr_willis> RSS Reader   looks 'nasty' :)
<ali1234> at least i think it is, let me check
<ali1234> yes, it is
<dr_willis> Now.. do the fonts in the Firefox menu look the same as in the other fonts?
<dr_willis> Ive noticved  befor - FF looking a lot differnt for the same text/fonts...
<ali1234> it looks pretty much the same
<ali1234> maybe a little cleaner but it's hard to tell
<dr_willis> I had some screen shots once where it was defaintaly noticeable..
<dr_willis> time to get ready for work...
<dr_willis> bbl
<TechnoCat> I installed the 3.1rc2 kernel debs after doing a complete install of lubuntu 11.10. Now, when I try to install flgrx through the additional software dialogue it tells me I have broken packages. I don't seem to have any broken packages. Anyone know anything about this?
<coz_> TechnoCat,  not sure since my knowledge of ati cards is probably nonexistent,, however, did you try sudo apt-get install -f  or open synaptic packages manager under the "Edit" menu  "Fix broken packages"?
<TechnoCat> yes
<TechnoCat> they don't do much because synaptic says there are no broken packages
<escott> TechnoCat, i think you need to find an flgrx package to match your kernel
<TechnoCat> okay, i was wondering about taht, because that is the only thing i have changed
<yofel> then probably only the package failed to install. I know that at least the nvidia driver has a dkms setting to not build it against kernel >= 3.1
<TechnoCat> is fglrx official ati?
<escott> TechnoCat, yes
<TechnoCat> i'll try installing the drivers from the website, but i have never had luck with that in the past
<TechnoCat> it's unfortunate my wireless card (ralink 539f) only works with the 3.1 linux kernel
<Vanillalite> Okay Unity doesn't seem to work for me in 11.10 as I get these weird black bars overlaying my top panel and left side unity panel... and when I move around sometimes my screen goes black.... Unity 2d works fine though... have a 48XX series aticard with flx drivers installed... known bug or something I can fix?
<TechnoCat> nooo, uninstalling fglrx removed gcc too, lol
<yofel> well, installing build-essential and the kernel headers should be enough for the driver
<TechnoCat> how do i see what graphics driver i'm using?
<coz_> TechnoCat,  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<TechnoCat> wno't that just show my current gpu?
<escott> TechnoCat, glxinfo or scanning through xorg.0.log
<coz_> TechnoCat,  sorry yes,, I was thinking card  not driver
<coz_> TechnoCat,  is it nvidia?
<TechnoCat> ati
<coz_> TechnoCat,  darn,, sorry I gorgot
<coz_> not sure then
<coz_> forgot
<TechnoCat> glxinfo appears to tell me i am still in software mode
<yofel> TechnoCat: checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you whatever driver X is using currently
<TechnoCat> i don't have an xorg log
<coz_> o0
<TechnoCat> yes i do, i'm dumb
<coz_> phew
<coz_> :)
<TechnoCat> anything i should grep this for?
<TechnoCat> 12.670] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
<yofel> read it, it should tell the driver version somewhere. I don't use ati so I don't know what you need to look for
<TechnoCat> that looks good
<coz_> you can try sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TechnoCat> i'm going to restart
<TechnoCat> my laptop keyboard has no sys rq key. =[
<TechnoCat> oh wait yes it does, just waasn't labled under print screen
<TechnoCat> my glxinfo output: http://pastebin.com/uBfjvMGS
<miki> i keep getting can't read frame: Invalid argument (0) with tvtime i am currently on ubuntu 11.10 alpha i tried tvtime-configure --norm=ntsc --frequencies=us-cable100 with the hauppuage usb stick i know it's not a driver issue because me-tv works but all i get is a blue and yellow flashing screen anyone with any idea's
<miki> i was trying to switch to tvtime because me-tv i have to rescan channels everytime i want a particular channel and the picture pixels will scatter with some loss of sound
<miki> but me-tv does work in regards to getting cable into the linux OS
<miki> i have a full ubuntu OS no windows at all
<miki> is there a scan for channels anywhere in tvtime?
<miki> ill check back in a few let me look at docs again brb
<pollux_> hello everyone
<pollux_> what a warm welcome how do i do a blushing emot?
<pollux_> i'm gonna go jack off everyone have a nice night
<rww> ... what.
<poolie> is it a known bug that the drop down menus intermittently don't appear when i mouse over the top bar?
<kyubutsu_kde> kde font rendering is just fine in 11.10
<kyubutsu_kde> in fact, it awesum!
<kyubutsu_kde> >:(
<kyubutsu_kde> been waiting for them to get it right, and .. tis the season
<kyubutsu_kde> very exciting release for kubuntu
<rww> What exciting thing does 4.6 have that 4.5 doesn't? The only difference I've seen is an increased focus on Activities, which I can't get myself to use :P
<Vanillalite> Running Ubuntu 11.10 regular Unity gives me black bars over the top panel and unity panel and sometimes the screen goes black... Unity 2d works fine (using it now) any ideas?
<kyubutsu_kde> there have been quite a few small changes and then others like muon [which needs work
<kyubutsu_kde> and am content with what i see
<jbicha> Vanillalite: use Unity 2D then! ;-)
<rww> I use aptitude exclusively :S
<billybigrigger> anyone had problems with ati drivers and jockey?
<Vanillalite> Also if it matters I have a 4830 Ati Card with the FGLXR installed
<Vanillalite> I can post a screen shot if need be too :P
<kyubutsu_kde> also, rww, 11.10 runs on 4.7
<kyubutsu_kde> :-P
<Vanillalite> :-D
<rww> ah, yeah, I was misreading packages.ubuntu.com. You know what I meant :P
<rww> (4.6 to 4.7)
<kyubutsu_kde> you should give it your best unbiased look.  it might even make you nostalgic since your gnu gnomes look nothing like the good ol' stuff
<kyubutsu_kde> and kde pretty much still has the same feel from 4.x series
<billybigrigger> jockey is giving me problems trying to install ati propriatery drivers, complaining about held broked packages, i've ran apt-get -f autoremove and autoclean with the same error
<billybigrigger> is there an alternate method of installing ati drivers?
<kyubutsu_kde> another thing, i got a radeon hd 5450 on this cube and have not found any issues on the gallium 0.4...  whoa, am not using the proprietary driver!  just figured
<kyubutsu_kde> o.0
<kyubutsu_kde> flawless
<kyubutsu_kde> and i got acceleration and effects going.. whoa
<kyubutsu_kde> sure, its a 2.80ghz pentium, 3gigs of ram.. but still
<kyubutsu_kde> quite cool
<billybigrigger> no one has had the same jockey problem i'm having?
<kyubutsu_kde> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kyubutsu_kde> yah, this looks so good i totally forgot it was gallium i was using
<kyubutsu_kde> :D
<billybigrigger> any laptop users experience a mouse delay sometimes switching windows, or just randomly using their lappy?
<billybigrigger> kyubutsu_kde, where do you set your video driver nowadays? i see theres no xorg.conf
<kyubutsu_kde> kickoff>applications>system>additional drivers
<kyubutsu_kde> fglrx is sitting there , you run that and that's it
<kyubutsu_kde> but am betting you're on gnomunity
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> and jockey won't install that driver
<billybigrigger> complaining about broked held packages, but cleaning apt still won't solve the issue
<kyubutsu_kde> i say wait for the next update and see what happens
<kyubutsu_kde> jockey is known to do things like this in alpha testing
<billybigrigger> k how do i tell what driver im using then?
<billybigrigger> in the olden days i would check xorg.conf...now i have no clue what driver im using
<kyubutsu_kde> to be honest, i have no idea how unity handles stuff lately.. i only tried it for a week for testing
<kyubutsu_kde> billybigrigger: although, i think glxgears should throw you some info
<billybigrigger> well not having catalyst and ati config sucks
<billybigrigger> well it's as fast as glxgears can go 60fps, syncd to the refresh rate
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> sys info shows me Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880
<billybigrigger> how do i turn on effects now
<billybigrigger> how do i change my video driver?
<billybigrigger> im stuck with vesa drivers
<bullgard4_> Why does GNOME 3 provide Thunderbird and not Evolution by default?
<micahg> bullgard4: Ubuntu provides thunderbird as a default, not GNOME
<bullgard4_> micahg: My understanding is that Ubuntu GNOME 2provided by default Evolution but Ubuntu GNOME 3 provides Thunderbird by default. I would like to know what caused this change.
<popey> you understand incorrectly
<bullgard4_> popey: Please elaborate.
<micahg> bullgard4: Ubuntu oneiric's mail default is Thunderbird, previouionsly it was evolut
<popey> re-read what micahg said
<popey> Ubuntu 11.04 ships Evolution by default
<popey> Ubuntu 11.10 will ship Thunderbird by default
<popey> Ubuntu 11.04 is based on GNOME 2
<popey> Ubuntu 11.10 is based on GNOME 3
<popey> but GNOME itself ships evolution, not Thunderbird
<bullgard4_> popey: And I would like why Ubuntu ships in Oneiric GNOME 3 Thunderbird although Ubuntu ships in GNOME 2 Evolution by default.
<jbicha> GNOME also ships epiphany as the default web browser
<popey> bullgard4_: Since Ubuntu started it has tried to ship the best of breed in each category of app
<popey> sometimes that means changing applications
<bullgard4_> jbicha: You did not anser my question.
<popey> e.g we switched from Rhythmbox to Banshee
<popey> and now switched from Evolution to Thunderbird
<bullgard4_> popey: "The best of breed" is a vage answer.
<micahg> bullgard4: the mail default has nothing to do with GNOME versions
<popey> bullgard4_: a number of people over the years have requested thunderbird as the default
<popey> bullgard4_: many times it's been looked at
<popey> for a number of reasons the decision wasn't made to switch in the past
<micahg> bullgard4_: please see this blueprint for more information on the choice: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client
<jbicha> bullgard4_: you're welcome to continue using Evolution, many Ubuntu devs still use it
<bullgard4_> jbicha: Yes.
<jbicha> bullgard4_: Ubuntu does not ship everything GNOME does nor does GNOME ship everything Ubuntu does
<popey> bullgard4_: it was discussed at the last Ubuntu Developer Summit
<bullgard4_> micahg: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<Amaranth> hmm, is mono uninstallable for anyone else?
<bullgard4_> Amaranth: When speaking about "installation" one usually means a DEB program package. What package do you speak about?
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> bullgard4_: mono-runtime says it won't install due to mono-gac not being there but mono-gac says it's installed
<Amaranth> haven't checked versions yet, too lazy
<Amaranth> I'll probably go fix it if it's still broken when I was to use banshee
<bullgard4_> Amaranth: On my Oneiric computer mono-gac is installed.  My Banshee works all right. I do not see a necessity for me to de-install mono-gac version 2.10.3-1
<Amaranth> Right then, you don't know what I'm talking about. That's fine then
<bullgard4_> Amaranth: have fun.
<dsathe>  /msg NickServ help
<Meeko> Hello. Anybody here have tested 11.10 on the med-2011 refresh of the MacBook Air?
<dsathe> anyone having issues with data cards
<dsathe> on 11.10
<dsathe> suddenly mine is not recogonised
<dsathe> :(
<drussell> so I'm having some strange issues with wireless on a fully updated 11.10
<drussell> lenovo x201 with standard 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)
<drussell> I can select the connection in network manager fine...
<drussell> it connects
<drussell> but then it seems as if the connection won't actually pass any traffic
<Ian_Corne> have you tried this with another wireless network?
<Ian_Corne> or a different system on the same network?
<drussell> Ian_Corne: and this is where it all gets a bit odd..
<drussell> Ian_Corne: no other machine on my network has any problem with the wireless connection
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Ian_Corne> I've not seen this particular issue yet
<Ian_Corne> at elast not in this channel for this alpha
<drussell> Ian_Corne: thanks, I'm poking about in the logs but I can't see anything obvious
<drussell> Ian_Corne: but it's also difficult to describe, so awkward to raise a sensible bug on
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<dsathe> Ian_Corne: my wireless datacard (EDVO) is still not being recogonised , although lsusb lists it
<Ian_Corne> are you in all the correct groups?
<Ian_Corne> I'm sorry don't really have time for troubleshooting, and for wireless stuff, i usually just search the internet far and wide, try different drivers and stuff
<TechnoCat> anybody know anything about the ati radeon 6310 and linux kernel 3.1rc2?
<TechnoCat> as in, why can't i get them to work together
<TechnoCat> also, how do i remove the ati binary drivers?
<Pici> We don't have 3.1 in Oneiric.
<dr_willis> package manager tool, or the jockey-gtk app ibelive TechnoCat.
<TechnoCat> i downloaded a deb from kernel.ubuntu.com
<TechnoCat> jockey-gtk fails at startup. =\
<dr_willis> well thats not a good idea TechnoCat  to be using kernels like that..
<TechnoCat> i have to for my wifi card
<dr_willis> we basically cant trouble shoot it at all.
<TechnoCat> =[
<dr_willis> but is it a testing kernel? or some ppa? or what exactly?
<TechnoCat> testing
<dr_willis> guess it needs more testing. :()
<TechnoCat> heh
<dr_willis> $ uname -a
<dr_willis> Linux CowBuntu 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<TechnoCat> guess i'll be using windows until it is more stable
<TechnoCat> =\
<TechnoCat> damn you manufacturers! giving me windows drivers only!
<dr_willis> i think thats the latest for 10.11    Not sure when the kernel-freze takes effect.  Might allready have..
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<dr_willis> September 15th    KernelFreeze,
<TechnoCat> so you mean kernel 3.1 won't make it into 11.10?
<dr_willis> No idea.
<TechnoCat> is a kernel a feature?
<dr_willis> the kernel is the core of the os...   so they want to freeze it early in the testing phase.. but still  theres alwyas new features in the newer versions tha tpeople want.. so its a catch-22 situation..
<TechnoCat> well hmmm
<dr_willis> Kernel Freeze seems tobe right befor beta2 is scheduled..
<TechnoCat> i guess i can look at more cutting edge distros
<Pici> Its not unpresidented, we've changed kernel in the past in the middle of testing
<TechnoCat> oh, i didn't see "kernelfreeze' hiding there
<dr_willis> Ubuntu has never tried to be cutting edge..  :)  theres 100's of disrtos out therre..  depends on your needs.
<TechnoCat> can anyone recommend a cutting edge debian based distro?
<Pici> debian!
<TechnoCat> heh
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<BluesKaj> TechnoCat, yeah Kubuntu 11.10  :)
<TechnoCat> did debian switch to kfreebsd kernel?
<TechnoCat> BluesKaj, with a 3.1 linux kernel
<BluesKaj> well, it's close TechnoCat , 3.0.0-8 , but havent seen anything mentioned about 3.1 ...isn't it a bit early in the game for that.
<TechnoCat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11145357&postcount=46
<TechnoCat> ^^^ this is why i want 3.1
<BluesKaj> wantb and need a different things , be carefulwhat you wish for :)
<BluesKaj> are
<TechnoCat> i wish for wireless
<BluesKaj> TechnoCat, so you 3.0.1 right ?
<BluesKaj> mean
<Pici> No, 3.1
<Pici> Linus released the rc
<TechnoCat> rc2
<BluesKaj> I see nothing in the posted url about 3.1
 * Pici hasn't looked at the url
<TechnoCat> yeah, it says 3.0.1
<TechnoCat> which apparently i misread
<TechnoCat> but still, 3.0.1!
<TechnoCat> i guess i'll try that today
<TechnoCat> maybe fglrx plays nice with 3.0.1
<TechnoCat> oh hmm, 3.0.2
<BluesKaj> TechnoCat, . yesterday I was advised to tru wicd-kde for wifi ralink 2780 usb adapter , which hasn't worked since 10,04 ...and after reboot and giving wicd passhphrase wpa2 worked right from the get go. ..surprised me
<TechnoCat> BluesKaj, it works flawlessly on kernel 3.1 ;]
<TechnoCat> just now graphics is borked
<TechnoCat> but i'll try it
<TechnoCat> if i can remember to in 7 hours!
<BluesKaj> which graphics ?
<TechnoCat> fglrx
<TechnoCat> i can't get opengl to work
<TechnoCat> glxgears fails to even start
<BluesKaj> if wifi works flawlessly on kernel 3.01 , then why are you wishing for wireless ?
<TechnoCat> i'm not, now i'm wishing for opengl in 3.1
<TechnoCat> but everyone says why 3.1 and i say wireless
<TechnoCat> which takes me to there is no support for 3.1
<TechnoCat> and you're going to be driving me in circles asking that
<BluesKaj> ok , nm ... this discussion is over for me
<Ian_Corne> what does networkmanager have to do with this?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<TechnoCat> like he said, he was surprised it worked
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, not the networkmanager in kde , but wicd-kde
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: i was joking about "ok, _nm_ ..."
<Ian_Corne> but nvm :)
<BluesKaj> alright :)
<TechnoCat> if 3.0.1 makes it to oneiric, i'll be happy panda
<CarlFK> what's the command line image bin poster?
<CarlFK> which I think it tied into one of the bug reporting tools
<CarlFK> hmm, I should ask this in #bugs
<bullgard4_> 'man gsettings-data-convert': "gsettings-data-convert reads values out of the users GConf database and stores them in GSettings." What is GSettings?
<Pretto> hi, can anyone help about this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/668304/?
<Pretto> it starded after today updates
<Airon90> Hi you all, is there someone who have problems after last upgrade?
<Airon90> I have problem with package apport, because Aptitude says that there is a "continue" not in a loop
<Airon90> What should I do?
<jibel> Airon90, this is bug 828037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828037 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.21.3-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 101" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828037
<Airon90> Thank you, I hope that there will be a solution soon. Thank you :)
<bullgard4_> Pretto: Your question: "can anyone help about this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/668304/?" is not cleverly put. Please tell us what annoys you.
<Pretto> bullgard4: jibel answered Airon90, he is facing the same problem as I am
<bullgard4_> Pretto: Yes.
<idleone> I am getting an error when trying to log in. "Cannot call D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?
<idleone> not sure what to do now?
<escott> idleone, is dbus-daemon running
<idleone> escott: I have no clue
<idleone> I'm in tty now, how do I check?
<idleone> ps aux | grep dbus-daemon shows it running
<idleone> I get this error with GUI login after I enter my password
<escott> idleone, how about accounts-daemon
<idleone> escott: that is not running
<idleone> I do recall an update this morning with something about accounts
<kyubutsu> dbus crashed after updates today!
<BluesKaj> BBl, stuff to do
<kyubutsu> :o
<idleone> yay!
<idleone> kyubutsu: any work around?
<kyubutsu> not likely
<escott> idleone, reboot is probably the easiest
<kyubutsu> :(
<idleone> escott: I have tried rebooting 3 times and still get the error
<idleone> did I mention I am running Kubuntu+1
<escott> idleone, you won't be able to login through lightdm without the accounts-daemon, and i can't find any kind of lightdm documentation
<idleone> not using lightdm
<idleone> using kdm
<idleone> awesome apport and apport-kde are failing to configure now also
<idleone> Why Kubuntu!!! why are you failing me now :(
<kyubutsu_kde> i could login to terminal but qdbus [dbus] crashed to pieces.. critical error
<kyubutsu_kde> :o
<idleone> kyubutsu_kde: yeah logging in to terminal works
<idleone> it's the GUI that is failing
<idleone> oh well guess I'll be using irssi for a little bit
<kyubutsu_kde> am kinda freaked out but we still got time til release
<idleone> I'm sure it will be fixed soonish
 * Pici reminds himself not to reboot
<idleone> Pici: might want to change the topic and put something about d-bus
<idleone> ?
<Pici> Is there a bug logged or something concrete that we can put there?
<idleone> not that I know. kyubutsu_kde might know
<kyubutsu_kde> negative, i didnt retrieve the crash log
<kyubutsu_kde> :(
<idleone> I got a reason to go outside today
<idleone> heh
<kyubutsu_kde> i was running alpha3 as-is .. so my guess is someone else WILL experience dbus crash soon
<idleone> booting to live cd. I need a gui :/
<Pici> pff
<idleone> nee/want
<idleone> need*
<idleone> sudo reboot -now and please fic d-bus soon
<kyubutsu_kde> do not reboot ! danger! possible dbus crash on kubuntu+1 systems!
<kyubutsu_kde> heh
<kyubutsu_kde> something like that
<kyubutsu_kde> bug reports needed !   >:(
<kyubutsu_kde> akonadi has been crashing on log out too.. and now dbus .. i think they might be related
<IdleOne> kyubutsu_kde, Would there be a d-bus crash log in /var/crash ?
<IdleOne> I don't see any
<kyubutsu_kde> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<kyubutsu> IdleOne: no crash log   :(
<IdleOne> kyubutsu, here either
<IdleOne> it just broken :(
<IdleOne> not finding anything in launchpad either
<kyubutsu> this a fresh bug , i tell you
<kyubutsu> i updated daily .. it was something in yesterdays patches
<IdleOne> kyubutsu, I update several times a day.
<IdleOne> this is definitely new
<kyubutsu> :-P
<kyubutsu> you on livecd now?
<IdleOne> yes
<kyubutsu> and there is nothing at all about the crash on hdd?
<IdleOne> nope
<kyubutsu> i mean , not even old crash logs or..
<IdleOne> I have a few old crash logs but nothing about d-bus
<kyubutsu> i see
<IdleOne> I have akonadi_agent_launcher fontcofig_voodoo apport-kde
<kyubutsu> i was watching an akonadi agent bug that crashed on log out
<kyubutsu> filed on it two days ago
<kyubutsu> actually, i didnt file it. it was there already so i just marked it as 'being affected by it'
<kyubutsu> i hate duplicates
<kyubutsu> but now i cannot find it !
<kyubutsu> >:(
<topyli> does/will trunderbird talk to the evolution-data-server, or will it just be hacked into the unity calendar applet?
<bullgard4_> topyli: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client
<topyli> bullgard4_: thanks, but that says nothing about it (except that it won't work in this cycle by default)
<bullgard4_> topyli: I do not know any more about these proceeding. Sorry.
<bullgard4_> +s
<bullgard4_> 'man gsettings-data-convert': "gsettings-data-convert reads values out of the users GConf database and stores them in GSettings." What is GSettings?
<topyli> looks like the calendar applet will be as useful as it is in windows
<topyli> you can see whether the 19th is a friday, but not whether or not you have meetins on that day
<Ian_Corne> the new 'registery' bullgard4_
<Ian_Corne> for all the settings
<bullgard4_> Ian_Corne: And how can I access it?
<topyli> registry eh :)
<Ian_Corne> it's basicly that topyli :p
<Ian_Corne> a registery of all the settings
<topyli> if you insist
<bullgard4_> Ian_Corne: The command 'gsettings' accesses it. But I would like to know if a graphical tool helps me accessing it.
<Ian_Corne> i have no idea
<bullgard4_> Ian_Corne: Thank you very much for your help.
<t1m310rd> does anyone know how to install LightDM in Natty
<bullgard4_> t1m310rd: I don't think that your plan is a good idea.
<Ian_Corne> idd
<SpamapS> got this basically streaming in my .xession-errors:
<SpamapS> (nautilus:7383): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed
<SpamapS> Have not yet updated to the "borken" glib.. any advice?
<Meeko> Anybody here tried ubuntu 11.10 on the mid-2011 macbook air?
<SpamapS> Meeko: I have 11.04 on a MBA 4,1 ... been thinking about giving oneiric a shot
<SpamapS> Meeko: since 11.04 requires multiple hacks just to boot into 1024x768 w/ no 3D :-P
<Meeko> SpamapS: And it's fully functional?
<SpamapS> No. :(
<SpamapS> i915 misbehaves
<SpamapS> keyboard mapping is missing
<SpamapS> (so no fn+anything)
<SpamapS> Occasionally the sound works
<SpamapS> I was thinking I'd give oneiric a shot this week actually.
<Meeko> Hehe. Sounds like I'll wait.
<Meeko> How is gestures treating you?
<SpamapS> Its basically just a small machine to run terminals on.. I don't use it for much else.
<SpamapS> Watch a movie here and there when there's no in flight wifi ;)
<SpamapS> I think gestures is a generational thing.. I couldn't care less about them. :-P
<Meeko> Hehe. I got rid of my stationary and laptop and now using MBA as a primary machine. (with external screen). I miss ubuntu, though.
<SpamapS> I have the 11" .. its really just for planes and use downstairs on the couch ;)
<SpamapS> Meeko: it should work in 11.10 .. lots of i915 improvements in 3.0.0
<SpamapS> And I believe we have the version of mesa required
<bullgard6> What timer program isto be recommended in GNOME 3?
<BluesKaj> getting the message "cannot cal D-Bus , try qbus ? " or something like that , .choosing okay just brings me back to the login page with the message after I try to login
<Pici> BluesKaj: Someone mentioned that earlier.
<BluesKaj> any ideas on this ...seems rather serious
<Pici> If you can find me a bug # I'll throw it in the topic.
<BluesKaj> Pici:  I'm on irssi so I have no browser to search
<Pici> w3m :)
<xnox_> nigher lightdm nor gdm start
<xnox_> something about gio
<xnox_> =( *sigh*
<charlie-tca> Pici: what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/827753
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827753 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "libglib 2.29.16-0ubuntu1 breaks desktop session - downgrade fixes" [Critical,Fix released]
<charlie-tca> guess I should have looked first
<Pici> xnox_: please update/upgrade
<bullgard6> What timer program is to be recommended in GNOME 3? --  GNOME will not install teatime due to missing dependencies.
<Pici> bullgard6: I'd file a bug about that.
<xnox_> Pici: charlie-tca: thanks was looking for something like that
<bullgard6> Pici: Hm. --  Yes, I will.
<yofel> if BluesKaj comes back, the qdbus issue should be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/827815
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827815 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Can't log into KDE, with error: Could not start D-bus, can you call qdbus?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<goto> I installed ubuntu alpha3 and want to install gnome3. but i got an error by installing the gnome-packet:  gnome : Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+7ubuntu3) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<goto> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<goto> "soll aber nicht installiert werden" => "should not be installed"
<goto> don't know where the problem is, can anyone help?
<trism> goto: install gnome-shell and/or gnome-session-fallback if you would like a gnome 3 session
<goto> ok, i will try that
<billybigrigger> what's with the title bar font after today's update?
<tzoscott>  I upgraded to the alpha of oneiric and now I have no desktop. (Yes, I do know better and impulse got the best of me). I don't have any package errors. tty7 stops outputting after Starting Timidity++. lightdm is running. Just nothing graphical on any terminal...
<bullgard6> tzoscott: Analyze /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tzoscott> bullgard6: 'nvidia' module fails to load. It suggests reviewing kernel log for additional errors. /var/log/messages is empty (literally)...
<Ian_Corne> tzoscott: apt-get install nvidia --reinstall
<trism> tzoscott: /var/log/messages is disabled by default in recent ubuntu versions, check /var/log/kern.log for kernel messages and /var/log/syslog for just about everything else
<tzoscott> Ian_Corne: "Unable to locate package nvidia"
<tzoscott> trism: thx. Will check there..
<bullgard6> trism: Did Ubuntu follow other ditributions by abandoning /var/log/messages?
<tzoscott> OK. /var/log/syslog: gdm-simple-slave: gdm/custom.conf: No such file.    Rerun dpkg with a reconfigure?
<tzoscott> OK, if I run 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' I get warnings from dpkg-maintscript-helper, warning environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing, DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing.
<tzoscott> Is this why I am missing the conf file?
<tzoscott> At this point I am open to running any DM. If I get this to a desktop I will sit tight on my install until the official beta comes out. :-)
<yofel> bullgard6: yes, errors are in syslog now
<trism> bullgard6: this is the changelog message where it was added: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/4.6.4-2ubuntu4
<tertitten> anyone know if the look and feel that is talked about here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/717 is in 11.10 alpha3 ?
<tzoscott> Any suggestion for how to resolve the error gdm-simple-slave: gdm/custom.conf: No such file ?
<urlin2u> tertitten, was on mine yetserday after a update.
<urlin2u> the look anyway tertitten
<tzoscott> Actually that can't be the error anymore... I reconfigured to use lightdm. And it has configs. Hmm
<tertitten> urlin2u, ok, thanks
<dsathe> lsusb gives Bus 006 Device 003: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552 (HSPA modem)
<dsathe> but its not being detected by nm applet
<dsathe> :(
<dsathe> cannot connect
<dsathe> can i connect via command line
<trism> tzoscott: you could check the log files in /var/log/lightdm but it seems like you are using the nvidia, so you may want to check dkms status first to see if the modules are built
<tzoscott> trism: Thanks. Unfortunately 'lightdm' does not appear in dkms' search results. nvidia does, but a lot of it looks pre-11.10 info,
<tzoscott> Putting this another way, can anyone confirm they are running oneiric with nvidia?
<tzoscott> and amd64
<tzoscott> lightdm is running, and it says on terminal 7. Damn, I'm never jumping off a cliff with my eyes closed ever again.
<trism> tzoscott: lightdm can run without nvidia working, it spawns children for the x session, which will require nvidia
<tzoscott> trism: any way to fall back to nv or even a generic display driver?
<trism> tzoscott: lsmod | grep nvidia; to see if the module is running, dkms status should say something like: nvidia-current, 280.13, 3.0.0-8-generic, i686: installed
 * yofel runs nvidia with KDM but still uses nomodeset as well
<trism> tzoscott: you can try nouveau, someone else may be able to walk you through reverting to that (I think just removing nvidia-current and moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way). I never really use it because it spins my fan at 100% all the time
<tzoscott> lsmod|grep -i nvidia yields nothing. dkms status is interesting: nvidia-current is listed twice: 2.6.38-10 generic, and 3.0.0-8-generic. Both x86_64
<bullgard6> trism: Thank you very much for your help.
<yofel> tzoscott: does lsmod|grep -i nouveau give something?
<tzoscott> The current loaded kernel is 3.0.0-8-generic
<tzoscott> yofel: Yes. A table of system names and numbers. Nouveau itself is in red text.
<yofel> not good, nvidia can't work if nouveau is loaded
<yofel> tzoscott: a) file a bug b) edit /etc/default/grub, add nomodeset to the default command line, save and run update-grub
<yofel> after a reboot nvidia should work
<tzoscott> Sweet. hope it is that easy. OK brb
<tzoscott> yofel: OK, I get to lightdm now. After I log in, the screen flashes a line of console text and I am bounced back into lightdm. greeter log mentions some Gtk-critical errors, but I don't know if that's what bounces me back to lightdm
<tzoscott> yofel: In any case, you trism bullgard6 were a big help. At least I get DM. I think the remaining error might just be software and I should wait it out..
<tzoscott> ... and apologies for tying up folks with questions. Been doing software for 20 years, and I know better than to jump into an alpha without being prepared. (Tho I did it for the last 4 Ubuntu alpha releases, and was never burned by it).
<tzoscott> Have a good day, all. :-)
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] How can I delete all plays? Using Synaptic is not enough. The plays re-appered after the recent upgrade.
<trism> tzoscott: no need to apologize, we're here to help if we can
<tzoscott> trism: Kind of you to say that (and help), but I recognize I shot my foot here even if you don't say it. :-)
<tzoscott> BTW I've been using Linux since 1994. First Slackware, then RH, Debian, back to Fedora, and Ubuntu since Dapper
<Ian_Corne> is it safe to update atm?
<Ian_Corne> with the dbus stuff that's going round
<yofel> Ian_Corne: that's qt only, and for a workaround install qt4-dev-tools
<Ian_Corne> ah ok
<Ian_Corne> I'm on lightdm
<yofel> note: multiarch is freakin' confusing if you have no way to keep the packages apart in aptitude o.O
<Ian_Corne> so np normally?
<yofel> well, shouldn't affect anything that doesn't use qt (or qdbus rather)
<escott> anyone know what is going on with all the certificate errors in 11.04
<escott> empathy in particular keeps complaining
<ali1234> i'm getting that with pidgin
<janisozaur> where is "regular" tray in oneiric? I have some apps that have icons there but don't use appindicator
<ali1234> i think it's a problem of the servers
<escott> ali1234, i really dont care but i cant get empathy to shut-up no matter how often i say remember this
<ali1234> same
<ali1234> they keep changing the certs
<ali1234> i'm getting it from twitter and facebook
<escott> ali1234, the fact that im getting it from so many places suggests its a problem with the keychain
<Ian_Corne> same escott
<Ian_Corne> put yourself on 'offline'
<Ian_Corne> it not off but at least you won't get IM's on your laptop instead of your desktop :p
<escott> ok and dist-upgrade just asked to install libc6:i386... i think i will say no
<jbicha> escott: that's part of nspluginwrapper & Flash working with using x86 libraries directly
<jbicha> multiarch is the buzzword
<ali1234> multiarch is a good idea
<ali1234> i have a 64 bit server with a chrooted 32 bit install because of ia32libs
<ali1234> it sucks and every time i upgrade anything it breaks
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> any tips on getting my sound working ? :( please?
<escott> jbicha, but why is it showing as NEW? can i avoid it by enabling sevenmachine ppa?
<jbicha> escott: it shows as NEW because it wasn't installed on your computer before
<jbicha> it's an indirect dependency of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jbicha> it's better just to let it install, it won't break your Flash
<escott> jbicha, im just confused because i have flash already. im not clear on what i would need libc6 for
<ali1234> maybe something else. wine maybe?
<ali1234> or anything that is 32 bit only
<yofel> escott: flash uses the 32bit libraries, now it's installing the mulitarch package instead of using the ones from ia32-libs
<escott> yofel, ok thanks... found the wiki page
<BUGabundo> where's crisum when we need him :(
<ali1234> BUGabundo: did it work before?
<BUGabundo> ali1234: yep
<BUGabundo> till a few days ago
<ali1234> then do a git bisect
<ali1234> on the kernel
<BUGabundo> I'm already alternating between the archive repo and the audio team ppa
<BUGabundo> ill try an older kernel on the next boot :\
<ali1234> you need to go back to an older version
<ali1234> like 2.6 :)
<ali1234> then do a bisect to find exact commit
<ali1234> then email the person who wrote that commit
<BUGabundo> or use an hammer on them
<ali1234> chances are you'll end up at a commit that makes you say derp
<ali1234> then just email a patch
<BUGabundo> what are these pre-installed live images?
<BUGabundo> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/668628/
<BUGabundo> let me guess, you have purge-ppa installed?
<yofel> nope
<yofel> I can't really track down what's wrong there either
<Ian_Corne> that looks nasty BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'if [ -x /usr/bin/debsums ]; then /usr/bin/debsums --generate=nocheck -sp /var/cache/apt/archives; fi'
<BUGabundo> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<BUGabundo> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: this looks worse
<BUGabundo> some install script has a typo
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<Ian_Corne> that's not thaaat bad
<Ian_Corne> but it can be hard to pin down
<BUGabundo> it happened when installing ppa-purge
<BUGabundo> if anyone can reproduce
<yofel> I can reproduce that since a few days ago
 * yofel admits he forgot to file a bug >.>
<Ian_Corne> the horror!
<yofel> well, I'll file one as soon as apport failing to install doesn't cover that error ^^
<BUGabundo> ahaahahaha
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> I need to downgrade pulse
<BUGabundo> to test the audio :(
<urlin2u> BUGabundo, you can do it in synaptic and lock it if needed.
<BUGabundo> Read oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 58.4% complete.
<BUGabundo> thats' a lot of changes for just a week :S
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> I've had LOOOTS of updates
<Ian_Corne> :D
<BUGabundo> I'll leave for the weekend to upgrade all my isos
<BUGabundo> 20GBs is a lot
<BUGabundo> my PC is already burned with the DD of an USB drive :\
<BUGabundo> stupid USB IO
<Ian_Corne> burdened*
<Ian_Corne> :)
<BUGabundo> I can't even see what I'm typing
<BUGabundo> be glad I gave one typo that time
<Ian_Corne> haha :D
<BUGabundo> the lag is so big I typed this all before screen refreshed
<ali1234> i get that too
<ali1234> really annoying when using dd
<ali1234> although i haven't seen it happen since i upgraded my memory
<ali1234> to 16GB
<BUGabundo> AH
<BUGabundo> I have 4gbS
<BUGabundo> PLUS ONE 2gb SWAPFILE ON ssd AND ON 10gb SWAP FILE OVER ethernet
<BUGabundo> oops sorry caps
<BUGabundo> dding from usb (old laptop drive 5400) to NAS over ethernet is fun
<BUGabundo> I can't pin point where the load is, but nothing works... everyting is lagged
<BUGabundo> mem is free, SSD has no IO, usb has some, and netcard is at max
<ali1234> i used to have 4GB ram when i when i had the problem
<BUGabundo> but shouldn't slowdown the entire system
<ali1234> i always ran out
<ali1234> i think it is related to disk cache personally
<BUGabundo> so you think it's the disk buffers?
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> ill have to set them lower
<BUGabundo> let me do a $sync
<BUGabundo> and flashu it out
<BUGabundo> if I don't come back, you know what happened
<ali1234> yeah if you dd a big file, it's going to go disk -> ram -> cache -> ram -> device -> ram -> cache -> ram real write
<BUGabundo> its 300GBs
<ali1234> and of course it's going to also churn out all virtual memory to achieve this if swappiness is set to max
<ali1234> so try tweaking that maybe
<ali1234> i also believe this is what makes firefox so slow on linux
<ali1234> due to the way it insists on having it's own disk and ram caches
<ali1234> with the way linux disk cache works there's a good chance that firefox's disk cache ends up in ram and it's ram cache ends up on disk in virtual memory
<BUGabundo>  3840                 51584K                 51584K                     0K                  99%                 dd
<ali1234> causing massive amounts of thrashing
<ali1234> what does free -m say?
<BUGabundo> wanna laugh?
<BUGabundo> closing chromium make *everything* faster
<ali1234> chromium uses a lot of ram... more than firefox
<BUGabundo> $ free -m
<BUGabundo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<BUGabundo> Mem:          3963       3867         95          0        774       1985
<BUGabundo> -/+ buffers/cache:       1108       2855
<BUGabundo> Swap:        13047         11      13036
<BUGabundo> depends on the mem leaks LOL
<BUGabundo> I saw it use 5GBs of RAM once
<BUGabundo> on a quick refresh on atop I saw it using 12GB of virtual mem
<ali1234> yeah 2.8GB of disk cache and only 95MB free
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> 1.1GB used for cache
<BUGabundo> 2.8 free
<ali1234> 2.8GB free when you don't count disk cache
<ali1234> 95MB free if you do
<ali1234> 1.1GB of memory used by "not disk cache"
<BUGabundo> that would be FF
<BUGabundo> 22786       827         0       46K      1.2G    282.9M         0K       76K    bugabund    bugabund      7%    firefox-bin
<BUGabundo> 21419       227         0      968K      1.1G    118.3M         0K        0K    bugabund    bugabund      3%    pidgin
<BUGabundo> pidgin is not helping either
<ali1234> that's virtual memory though
<BUGabundo> Ik
<ali1234> they're only using 400MB between them really
<BUGabundo> 300MBs for firefox with just one tab
<BUGabundo> its not bad :P
<ali1234> firefox allocates more memory depending how much you have
<ali1234> also adblock+ doubles its ram usage
<yofel> doubles?
<ali1234> yes it literally doubles it
<BUGabundo> with the amount of ad lists I have
<BUGabundo> it must quadruple them
<BUGabundo> let me compare chromium
<BUGabundo> with and without
<BUGabundo> 27922       397         0    59049K      1.3G    134.7M     -7004K       32K    bugabund    bugabund      3%    chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> 28054      1754         1    59049K      1.3G    75404K     22652K     4628K    bugabund    bugabund      2%    chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> addons on chromium DOUBLE the ram usage
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 bugabundo users 159G 2011-08-17 23:54 /mnt/NAS/homes/bugabundo/disks/320.img
<BUGabundo> half way done
<bjsnider> my chromium doesn't get anywhere near that bad
<BUGabundo> do you have 200+ addons ? :P jkjk
<BUGabundo> or maybe not.....
<bjsnider> no, i can definitely say i don't have 200 addons
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@BluBUG:~/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions$ ls -1 | wc -l
<BUGabundo> 35
<BUGabundo> half of those aren't even enabled
<Ian_Corne> $ ls -l | wc -l
<Ian_Corne> 13
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> err
<Rods_Tiger> what was that complicated command I typed in a few days ago to make the screensaver stop working? It?s failed to perform so I need to re-issue it again.
<escott> Rods_Tiger, gnome-screensaver-command --deactivate?
<Daekdroom> Is compiz/Unity currently broken for anyone else?
<jbicha> Daekdroom: I recommend you use Ubuntu 2D or maybe even Gnome Shell
<jbicha> Unity is getting an updated build tomorrow so maybe it will improve some of the issues
<Daekdroom> I temporally moved to Gnome Shell
<jbicha> ooh, Gnome 3 has time travel now?! ;-)
<Daekdroom> Oh. What a misuse of an adverb :P
<BUGabundo> nite
<urlin2u> anybody lost the left panel, and applets on the top left?
<urlin2u> uhh top right
<billybigrigger> can anyone here tell me how i choose what video driver i'm using?
<billybigrigger> since there is no more xorg.conf
<Daekdroom> billybigrigger, create a xorg.conf file.
<Daekdroom> You can do it by shutting down X server and using X -configure in a terminal. It'll generate a .conf file you should edit and then move to the correct directory.
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-18
<jbicha> billybigrigger: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or try sudo lshw -C video
<billybigrigger> well i was just under the impression that xorg.conf wasn't needed anymore, so i was wondering where the video driver is set
<kyubutsu> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jbicha> it's set automatically
<billybigrigger> so now what's the most stable ati driver to use with 11.10? radeon?
<kyubutsu> ati is radeon
<billybigrigger> ok so what's the galium driver called?
<billybigrigger> cause that's what worked the best for me
<kyubutsu> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<rww> billybigrigger: I think that's radeon.
<kyubutsu> !gallium
<kyubutsu> gallium is the open source driver
<kyubutsu> for either nvidia or ati/radepm
<kyubutsu> radeon
<alex_mayorga> what color(s) is the dash supposed to be?
<Corey> Ooh, that worked!
<billybigrigger> anyone had any luck getting flash 11 working with firefox?
<jbicha> billybigrigger: are you using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> yes
<jbicha> I just use https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash and it works for me
<billybigrigger> hmm will look into it
<billybigrigger> i can't launch firefox right now for some reason? maybe because i'm updating?
<jbicha> billybigrigger: you could also try firefox -ProfileManager to start with a clean profile
<billybigrigger> just needed a few clicks i guess, it fired up now, i was wondering why it wouldn't launch, xorg and update-manager are using at most 40% cpu/mem
<billybigrigger> time
<billybigrigger> time
<billybigrigger> time
<billybigrigger> that's not too bad, under 2 mins from restart to back logged into irc :)
<billybigrigger> jbicha, nice! flash 11 is smooooooth :)
<billybigrigger> thanks for the link
<TheSimkin>  hey guys, getting error "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<TheSimkin> upon login
<TheSimkin> (it then kicks me out)
<TheSimkin> (it then kicks me out)i tried calling qdbus and I am told it is not installed and to install a package... but the package is already installed (and i did a --reinstall)
<yofel> install qt4-dev-tools
<TheSimkin> wicked
<yofel> or wait a few hours and update
<TheSimkin> thanks
<LostyJai> hi guys
<LostyJai> sorry for stupid question, is 11.10 in beta?
<bazhang>  try /topic
<LostyJai> alpha even
<LostyJai> guess it's still in production... koooool
<urlin2u> LostyJai, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<TheSimkin> in truth i accidentally went to oneiric (update-manager -d and not paying attention...)
<TheSimkin> but i am very happy i did!
<TheSimkin> yofel: thank you
<TheSimkin> that worked
<billybigrigger> no one alive tonight?
<escott> billybigrigger, a few zombies are around
<billybigrigger> right arm
<billybigrigger> this channel seems dead compared to the last time i hung around here...10.04 i believe
<dr-willis> still alpha stage
<dr-willis> it will pick up
<billybigrigger> dr-willis, howdy
<billybigrigger> long time no see :)
<dr-willis> moo!
<billybigrigger> ha
<billybigrigger> feeling ok? :P
<dr-willis> working like a dog. been reading up on gnome shell also.
<billybigrigger> dr-willis, what is the best performing ati driver for 11.10?
<billybigrigger> and what's all the fuss about gtk3 and lightdm? i don't see any difference between 11.04
<billybigrigger> lightdm looks the same as gdm, and gtk2 to 3 has no noticable differences for me...
<dr-willis> billybigrigger:  i font use ati. :)
<billybigrigger> ahh i see
<billybigrigger> dr-willis, any idea why i have nvidia-common installed on my ati based laptop?
<dr-willis> lightdm has some digferent features ive noticed. mot sll are obvious.
<rww> billybigrigger: because it's installed by default
<billybigrigger> rww, seems a bit odd to me, no?
<rww> billybigrigger: not really. Jockey uses it.
<billybigrigger> jockey can suck it, won't even install fglrx for me
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] What is the keyboard command to invoke the  Activities > Applications button?
<dr-willis> o saw a gnome3/shell keybotd shortcuts cheet sheet at the gnome3 homepage last week.
<dr-willis> i neef to print it out. when i find it again
<ethana2> how do I switch from nVidia proprietary drivers to Nouveau 3d through the terminal?
<ethana2> ...'cause the teminal is all that works right now; I'm running this machine off my flash drive now
<billybigrigger> ethana2, i've been trying to find out where i can switch my ati drivers aswell
<ethana2> I guess I'll try modifying xorg.conf
<jbicha> ethana2: you could remove nvidia
<ethana2> jbicha: may as well i guess
 * ethana2 tries that
<ethana2> ...wait, what command should I use for that?
<ethana2> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common ?
<chrome_> when for ubuntu 11.10?
<ethana2> chrome_: when will it be released?
<jbicha> ethana2: yes, I think you also need to remove nvidia-common and nvidia-settings
<ethana2> chrome_: October 13
<chrome_> thanks
<jbicha> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ethana2> jbicha: ok, i'll do that now
<billybigrigger> who is maintaining the gnome-tweak-tool?
<ethana3> ok, that still leaves me with no working graphics
<ethana3> I tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and it did nothing
<ethana3> When I try to start lightdm manually X complains that it's not set up right..
<ethana3> *sigh* I do this to myself _every_ release. Download and install alpha 3, screw over the drivers, get frustrated, wait around until the final release
<ethana3> is there a terminal alternative to jockey-gtk?
<billybigrigger> ethana3, hehe
<jbicha> ethana3: jockey-cli
<ethana3> jbicha: ooh!
<billybigrigger> jockey-text i think
<jbicha> oops, jockey-text is right
<ethana3> i'll try 'em both
<ethana3> jockey-text
<ethana3> k
<billybigrigger> metacity just crashed
<billybigrigger> lovely
<urlin2u> billybigrigger, you know how to restart it metacity?
<billybigrigger> urlin2u, nope
<ethana3_> ok, jockey-text doesn't show any drivers
<billybigrigger> gnome is effed in A3, i think i might try kde again :P
<urlin2u> billybigrigger, in a terminal metacity --replace
<billybigrigger> ethana3_, don't worry, it doesn't show me any ati drivers either
<ethana3_> I basically just need a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" that, like, works
<billybigrigger> oh now compiz crashed :) urlin2u
<jbicha> ethana3_: you don't still have an xorg.conf, do you?
<ethana3_> jbicha: it has almost nothing in it
<jbicha> you can also try booting with an older kernel
<ethana3_> hmm
<ethana3_> ok, i'm looking at my xorg.conf on my SSD
<jbicha> but I don't know, troubleshooting these things lost distance is a challenge
<urlin2u> billybigrigger, compiz --replce for that.
<ethana3_> it just has Section "Device" with some meaningless stuff in it
<urlin2u> compiz --replace that is billybigrigger
<jbicha> by the way, don't upgrade Synaptic if you're on amd64
<jbicha> wait for bug 828315 to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 828315 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com/ubuntu.pkexec.synaptic.policy not in package, synaptic fails to open" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828315
<urlin2u> jbicha, I could only get it open with the terminal today all updated 32bit
<jbicha> urlin2u: it should work on 32 bit now, 32 bit and 64 bit traded places
<urlin2u> jbicha, I will have to look I hardly use it as of now thanks.
<ethana3_> Should I like, reinstall Xorg?  I really want to get this taken care of before I go to bed
<jbicha> ethana3_: you could reinstall nouveau but reinstalling all of xorg wouldn't help
<jbicha> the command for that is apt-get install --reinstall
<ethana3_> jbicha: does the package name for nouveau go before or after the --reinstall ?
<ethana3_> and will that automatically configure X to actually use the driver?
<jbicha> you could try looking in your ~/.xsession-errors also
<jbicha> no, X does its thing automatically
<ethana3_> so, yes?
<ethana3_> well, I'll try reinstalling nouveau now, bbiab like as not
<jbicha> nvidia tries to force itself to be used instead of nouveau
<ethana3> I think I'll just reinstall the operating system
<ethana3> If I would have done that first, I'd be done by now
<ethana3> thanks for the help and advice though, have a good night
<Peddy> is anyone running gnome 3 + gnome shell on 11.10?
<kyubutsu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kyubutsu> sigh
<Peddy> was that directed at me?
<kyubutsu> no
<kyubutsu> you're exempt
<kyubutsu> sigh
<Peddy> giggle
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] How can I install Sticky_Notes_(applet)?
<jbicha> bullgard4_: install gnome-applets
<IdleOne> kyubutsu_kde, any good news on d-bus?
<jbicha> Peddy: yes, it works pretty well
<kyubutsu_kde> only that some folk are still having it
<kyubutsu_kde> i dun wanna reboot this time
<kyubutsu_kde> :(
<Peddy> jbicha, do you mind checking something quickly for me? I've filed a bug report but want to see if it's common
<jbicha> sure
<Peddy> does your alt-f2 work?
<Peddy> e.g., if you enter 'firefox', does it open firefox?
<kyubutsu_kde> i should.. maybe i'll catch a crash log this time
<jbicha> Peddy: known issue, it will get fixed when we get Gnome Shell 3.1.4 but we're waiting on a new version of clutter to get packaged first
<kyubutsu_kde> :-/
<Peddy> thanks jbicha, is there a bug report? I just filed mine. I'll delete it
<bullgard4_> jbicha: I did install gnome-applets. Where can I find Sticky_Notes_(applet) now?
<jbicha> Peddy: you can't delete bug reports but I already marked it as a duplicate of bug 816762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816762 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell Alt+F2 can’t run anything" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816762
<Peddy> thanks jbicha, I searched and I searched for that!
<jbicha> Peddy: what I do is go to the page like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/
<jbicha> and change the sort to "most recently changed"
<jbicha> so in answer to your previous question, gnome shell works well except for that bug
<jbicha> you figured out how to use the Adwaita theme, right?
<Peddy> jbicha, it does! I didn't mean to ask if it's working well
<jbicha> oh, the imaginary question I answered, lol
<Peddy> hmm, how do you  mean Adwaita? Is it not the default?
<Peddy> (by the way, does your volume level bar work when you change the volume with media keys?)
 * kyubutsu_kde eyeballs muon
<kyubutsu_kde> 0.o
<jbicha> no, Ambiance is probably default, install gnome-themes-standard and gnome-tweak-tool
<jbicha> then change Windows>Theme to Adwaita then reload gnome-shell
<Peddy> I have the tweak tool, but its adwaita looked really buggy (probably because gnome-themes-standard wasn't installed). Installing it now
<Peddy> It's pretty! :D
<Peddy> just like you.
<jbicha> haha
 * kyubutsu_kde facepalm
<Peddy> is the window border supposed to look like this?: http://i.imgur.com/RnHtw.png
<rww> no
<jbicha> Peddy: no, reload your gnome shell
<Peddy> I have :/
<kyubutsu_kde> bring forth the bugs!  o.0
<Peddy> what should "GTK+ Theme" be? Adwaita as well?
<Peddy> (it is)
<jbicha> it's supposed to look a bit more like https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Tour
<kyubutsu_kde> thats a few miles away from your target
<jbicha> maybe try logging out and back in
<Peddy> hmm, I will disable the buttons
<Peddy> minimize etc
<Peddy> nope, logging out now
<Peddy> No :/ shall I file a bug report? Are there more tests to be done?
<kyubutsu_kde> one of us, one of us
<kyubutsu_kde> o.o
<jbicha> well if you figure out why it doesn't work then we can fix it
<Peddy> where can I start?
<jbicha> I don't know because it works for me
<Peddy> can I run gnome shell in some kind of debugging mode? Is there a log file?
<jbicha> so let's see if we can get it not work for me
<jbicha> there's looking glass (Alt+F2 lg) but I don't think that will help here
<Peddy> I'll rename Adwaita to something else (something that's working) in /usr/share/themes
<jbicha> no, that's not a good idea either
<Peddy> even for just the sake of testing it?
<Peddy> hm it is a stupid idea, the folder name doesn't really matter
<Peddy> hm, other window themes seem to work, it's just adwaita. What package does it live in? (because I had it as an option, even before installing gnome-themes-standard)
<jbicha> it lives in gnome-themes-standard and I just confirmed it worked for me even on a relatively fresh virtual machine
<Peddy> I will probably reinstall when 11.10 is released then, my system has become rather cluttered sadly
<jbicha> you didn't exactly have it as an option, that's just the default choice which is confusing...
<jbicha> well, Gnome's default, not Ubuntu's default
<Peddy> hmm. Back in 11.04, I installed gnome 3 + shell from a PPA, if that means anything
<Peddy> Let me try on a new user account.
<bullgard4_> jbicha: I did install gnome-applets. Where can I find Sticky_Notes_(applet) now?
<Peddy> nope, still happens with a new user
<Peddy> ooh, if I use metacity, I can use the theme
<Peddy> metacity: http://i.imgur.com/Yynn6.png
<Peddy> Oho! Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Adwaita": Line 119 character 50: Did not understand color component "custom(wm_title_highlight,gtk:base" in color specification
<jbicha> oh, no that's useful
<jbicha> *now
<Peddy> I have to go now, hopefully we can get it fixed a little later :-)
<Peddy> thanks for your help!
<kyubutsu_kde> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kyubutsu_kde> there are only 9 qdbus bugs on launchpad, none about alpha3's crash though
<kyubutsu_kde> sigh
<kyubutsu_kde> oneiric indeed
<kyubutsu_kde> :o
<kyubutsu_kde> this bug does not exist. won't fix
<kyubutsu_kde> muon +1
<kyubutsu_kde> sure, the software center part is 90% like its unity counterpart, but with cooler colors
<kyubutsu_kde> :-p
<Trewas> having been a gnome2 user for a long time choosing which desktop to use now is a bit of a hassle :/
<kyubutsu_kde> well.. i'd say kde now has a more classic desktop and unity is more a new school approach. i still prefer kde apps though
<kyubutsu_kde> i think unity will greatly appeal most to mobile device users
<kyubutsu_kde> which was kinda the mission statement anyway
<Trewas> maybe unity can be made usable for me by removing most egregious design mistakes (global menu and window controls in the wrong side), too bad they are not easily configurable
<Trewas> I have tried kde, but it is just so different to gnome2, unity is a bit closer since it at least uses gnome in the background (nautilus etc)
<kyubutsu_kde> precisely, in the end you go with what you are most comfortable with
<kyubutsu_kde> -_-
<kyubutsu_kde> but, you sure will have more to complain about with unity than kde at this point
<kyubutsu_kde> :-p
<Trewas> hehe, probably :)
<kyubutsu_kde> some hate kde 4.x series.. i, conversely, dont like the 3.x style instead, which is fine by me since 4.7 is out!  lucky me
<Lynoure> I love there being choices :)
<Peddy> jbicha, do you still have scrollback to that error I posted? Do you know which file it refers to?
<Peddy> could someone please pastebin their /usr/share/themes/Adwaita/metacity-1 file for me?
<Peddy> aaand I found the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/828543
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828543 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Adwaita window decoration broken in gnome-shell" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<topyli> are the ubuntu light-themes supposed to work in gnome-shell too? window decoration for me is broken just like adwaita (re: bug referenced above)
<Trewas> hrm, pretty much all the configuration options (changing themes, fonts, most keyboard shortcuts, etc) seems to have gone out with change to gnome3's control-center, or is there some separate application for unity configs now?
<drussell> Trewas: afaik it's all missing for now :o/
<drussell> Trewas: it's the same for power saving (dim screen, laptop lid etc)
<Trewas> hopefully they'll add some GUI for those before release, though I guess they are still tweakable via gconf-editor (or is unity using dconf?)
<drussell> Trewas: yeah, things are still usually tweakable via whatever backend is present
<drussell> Trewas: although with us being passed feature freeze now, I'm not sure how much more change will be coming in... if you've not already I'd recommend filing a bug (after searching first)
<drussell> Trewas: I've filed for the laptop power settings
<topyli> Trewas: you can use gnome-tweak-tool for themes, fonts, etc. unity is another matter and never had an UI for many settings
<Trewas> topyli: g-t-t only changes fonts and the gtk-theme, compiz-decorator (window borders) doesn't seem to be configurable with any GUI now
<topyli> oh yes that's yet another pice in the puzzle
<topyli> you asked about "themes, fonts, most keyboard shortcuts, etc" though :)
<Trewas> well, I'd consider window borders quite important part of the theme :) also I didn't find anywhere how to change ctrl-alt-arrow desktop-change keys to my liking (only ctrl-arrow), they used to be in g-c-c
<topyli> ah, keyboard shortcuts are in "system settings", with the rest of the keyboard settings
<Trewas> some of them are, not those
<Trewas> meh, with the changes in the configuration backends it will be a real hassle to find how to configure anything
<topyli> that's where i changed them
<Trewas> to me it shows only shortcuts for launchers, sound and media, system, universal access and (empty) custom shortcuts
<topyli> interesting. mine has a "navigation" section as well
<topyli> maybe it's becasue i'm using gnome-shell, not unity
<Trewas> probably
<topyli> oh and it probably is actually
<topyli> so i suppose you now get to fire up gconf-editor and do your compiz stuff there
<Trewas> it surely will not cause any whining in forums etc if the final version will be just as unconfigurable :)
<topyli> the total amount of whining is a constant, even though the issues picked by whiners change each year
<Trewas> ok, the keys are under /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, also /a/m/general/focus_mode to "sloppy" for sloppy focus
<topyli> at least they now finally agree that gnome 2 is the greatest and most perfect desktop ever
<Rods_Tiger> is there anywhere in this new oneiric that a person can see all of the applications laid out together?
<Rods_Tiger> at the moment, if you click on 'dash', you get a panel with a handful of apps, but if you click on anything other than the bottom four, for example 'media apps', 'internet apps' and 'more apps' all you get is a search line, and nothing to see. How can a person search for what they don't know is there? I can't remember the names of things, but I recognise what the picture of an app looks like.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> I'm still at the TTY trying figure out what to do about the D-Bus failure ...any fixes in the mix since yestarday afternoon ?
<BluesKaj> guess  it's just too early ..nobody around
<Rods_Tiger> I still can't get my screen to stay on forever
<BluesKaj> Rods_Tiger: do you mean that you want a no sleep or no dim setting ?
<BluesKaj> Rods_Tiger: set up your screensaver to stay on indefinitely
<BluesKaj> 'mornin' dr-willis
<dr-willis> yep. got off work..time for bed. ;)
<BluesKaj> ahh , the night shift ...don't miss those
<yofel> BluesKaj: install qt4-dev-tools
<yofel> or wait a few hours more I guess
<Rods_Tiger> the screensaver can't stay on indefinitely
<BluesKaj> ok yofel  , will do , thx
<BluesKaj> yofel:  installing
<BluesKaj> anything else that might be relavent , yofel  ?
<yofel> not really, that should be all
<Rods_Tiger> there's no option for 'indefinitely' or similar
<BluesKaj> Rods_Tiger:  just try 24hrs
<Rods_Tiger> how?
<Rods_Tiger> by what means can I make it that?
<BluesKaj> in the screensaver timer
<Rods_Tiger> how?
<Rods_Tiger> there's no means to do that
<yofel> bbl
<Rods_Tiger> I want it on all the time, not turning off every time I'm not looking
<BluesKaj> someone who runs gnome must know ..KDE here so my memoey fails about gnome
<Rods_Tiger> when you say 24hrs, how do I do that?
<Rods_Tiger> this is using the current Oneiric just installed a few days ago
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL, gotta try to get X and D-Bus or qbus working
<Rods_Tiger> it keeps turning the monitor off every time I look around I see a blank screen instead of what I am expecting to be displayed
<Rods_Tiger> I can't see any way of setting 24hrs or similar. Even 24hrs isn't good enough - I want it on all the time
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Rods_Tiger> In fact, I don't require the screensaver to be functioning at all
<Rods_Tiger> is there a way of making it not active?
<BluesKaj> Rods_Tiger, it may be your only option
<Rods_Tiger> then it's not an option, if it's the only one
<Rods_Tiger> that's what's got to happen
<BluesKaj> hey yofel , fixed! ..thanks for your attention on this :)
<Rods_Tiger> there needs to be a way of switching the screensaver activity off altogether
<Rods_Tiger> But I can't see any way of setting 24hrs or similar.
<Rods_Tiger> although that would still require someone walking over and waking it up each day
<Rods_Tiger> the screensaver is highly counterproductive, and needs to be able to be defeated permanently, easily
<Rods_Tiger> The very few people still running a CRT monitor can set the screensaver to 'active' by themselves, I'm sure. Everyone else doesn't require a screensaver any more than they require a floppy disk formatter utility right up front where everyone can use it.
<Rods_Tiger> Gah, I just looked around and it's turned the display off again! Unbelievable. Back in a few minutes while I go over there and kick the bloody thing.
<kyubutsu> fatality! Rods_Tiger wins!
<Rods_Tiger> I'm back, that machine is going to go through the window if it keeps making me angry like this
 * kyubutsu looks for qt4 patch down the muon list
<kyubutsu> :D
<Rods_Tiger> on another topic, I've installed oneiric to another drive on another machine, but since it updated after install it no longer goes into gnome or x or anything like that. It stops on the black screen after it says "Checking battery state... [OK]" and goes no further
<Rods_Tiger> I wonder what might have happened. I can go into it from a tty with startx, so X itself is ok.
<kyubutsu> dbus
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<Rods_Tiger> anything I need to do?
<kyubutsu_kde> you're the first i have seen having a dbus issue on gnomunity
<Rods_Tiger> the system is running from a usb drive
<kyubutsu_kde> plot thickens
<Rods_Tiger> install, it works fine. Let it update the four million or so updates, reboot, then it stops being graphic.
<kyubutsu_kde> looks like you're going to have to wait for a fix like some of us have
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<kyubutsu_kde> sigh, i don't see any qt4-dev-tools in muon
 * kyubutsu_kde stares at libqt4-dbus
<BluesKaj> qt4-dev-tools
<kyubutsu_kde> you saw it in muon or you just apt-get that
<kyubutsu_kde> ?
<BluesKaj> yofel told me to install it , it fixed my D-Bus fail problem..no X noscreens were available just the TTY
<kyubutsu_kde> via terminal or package manager?
<kyubutsu_kde> 'cause, am looking at muon and there is no such qt4-dev-tools in there
<BluesKaj> so I was able to use one tty for irssi nad another to install , in case I needed more help
<BluesKaj> I had no X , installed from the tty prompt with apt, ky-get
<kyubutsu_kde> <.<
<BluesKaj> oops kyubutsu_kde
<kyubutsu_kde> i guess i understand you
<kyubutsu_kde> o.o
<BluesKaj> also i'm using nomodeset in grub , but that's due my use of the nvidia-current driver
<kyubutsu_kde> still dont see it in muon though
<kyubutsu_kde> -_-
<BluesKaj> just use the terminal
<kyubutsu_kde> i mean, its in the repos, right? it should be showing up in muon, i wanna do this by the book
<BluesKaj> muon doesn't do anytrhing special or different than apt in the terminal...apt is more by the book than usin muon
<BluesKaj> they both link to dpkg
<kyubutsu_kde> fine, maybe the point am making is muon is buggy?  maybe.  i'll update via terminal see what borkeness i get
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu_kde, you're misinformed if you think muon is "proper method or means" to install packages .Where did yo get such a notion ?
<kyubutsu_kde> the "package manager" tag it has
<BluesKaj> package manager is just gui front end for apt
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<kyubutsu_kde> sigh
<kyubutsu_kde> i know all that, am moving along with the new stuff , bro
<kyubutsu_kde> o.0
<kyubutsu_kde> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<Pici> muon is installed with Kubuntu BluesKaj
<kyubutsu_kde> he IS on kubuntu
<kyubutsu_kde> he does talk like he's on gnome or sumthing, doesnt he
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu_kde,my point is apt and the terminal aren't outdated or old stuff , they work like they always have and better ...because muon is the default package manager doesn't make better because it's new .
<Pici> kyubutsu_kde: Not every package is installable via the software center either, like -dev packages. Likely the same 'issue' occurs with muon.
<Pici> BluesKaj: That wasn't the point of the question.
<BluesKaj> Pici, what question ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: regarding installing qt4-dev-tools
<BluesKaj> I don't appreciate being referred to in the 3rd person kyubutsu_kde ...speak to me directly using my nick if you don't mind.
<kyubutsu_kde> Pici: i also know the difference between 'software center' and package manager, yknow
<BluesKaj> Pici, I answered it ., "use the terminal "
<Pici> Okay, nevermind me.
 * Pici wanders off
<kyubutsu_kde> it lives!  0.o  muahah
<kyubutsu_kde> workd
<kyubutsu_kde> policykit1-kde and jockey still crashed before reboot but system seems stable
<kyubutsu_kde> :D
<kyubutsu_kde> and i did use muon to complete the update anyway
<kyubutsu_kde> -_-
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu_kde, was qt4-dev-tools listed in muon?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<h00k> Is....uh...
<h00k> Empathy's theme by default broken on purpose?
<h00k> er, I mean, is this a new theme on purpose?
<h00k> In the works, I suppose.
<yofel> hm, anyone an idea how to tell nautilus to NOT start in my kde session?
<yofel> it doesn't actually do anything it seems, but then it shouldn't be running either
<Rods_Tiger> Yes, I can definitely confirm it is repeatable: take a usb drive, install oneiric to it, reboot, update it, over 700 packages later it finishes, reboot, and it will not make it to the GUI at all, it stops after the text "Checking battery state... [OK]" and goes no further. Just like my previous usb drive install, except this was repeated clean over the past few hours.
<Rods_Tiger> and using a different drive.
<jtaylor> someone using opera here?
<RRRRube> Rods_Tiger: I've had a similar problem (though not running on a USB drive) and it was with lightdm. If you press Ctrl + Alt + F1, then log in at the command prompt, then type sudo restart lightdm, this brings up the regular login screen, where you can log in again normally. This may not be the exact problem you're having, but this worked for me.
<Rods_Tiger> if I do control alt f1 and log in, I can just type startx and it will go straight into where I should be. I'll try your thing too.
<jtaylor> make sure lightdm-greeter-gtk is installed
<Rods_Tiger> As I say, it's a fresh install a couple of hours ago
<RRRRube> It may not be the same issue, but I had that stuck at battery stage too, and typing startx didn't work for me. I experienced this on my laptop with Oneiric, also on my desktop with Natty, where I had installed lightdm to test. The problem did resolve itself presumably after an update on the Oneiric rig.
<Rods_Tiger> Well, this is taking a usb drive, installing from the oneiric alpha image, rebooting into the install, letting it update for a few hours, rebooting, and this occurs.
<Rods_Tiger> Same as it did before on a different install on a different drive.
<BluesKaj> just noticed kded4 is uding 50% of cpu ...wonder what's causing this , any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> uding=using
<Rods_Tiger> sudo restart lightdm hasn't done it with me
<RRRRube> Ah, too bad :(
<Rods_Tiger> startx is the thing that works
<Rods_Tiger> I must say I'm really finding this updated oneiric very difficult to use. I need to see the apps. I need to see the pictures. I can't just type in the names, I forget what the names are. There needs to be somewhere that I can see all the apps all laid out so that I can pick the one I want. The search box is useless for that. I can't describe 'that blue round one with half a banana in the bottom corner' and have it f
<escott> Rods_Tiger, you might like gnome3 better
<Rods_Tiger> what's oneiric got right now?
<escott> Rods_Tiger, by default unity. gnome 3 is similar but has an "applications" tab in the overlay window that provides vertical iOS like scrolling through apps
<Rods_Tiger> sounds good
<Rods_Tiger> I don't even know the names of the apps I use on my iPad or my Mac, I just know what their picture looks like. I'm sure most people are like that.
<Rods_Tiger> I just can't use this. I have no idea what to search for. This 'dash' has just simply crippled ubuntu. The only apps I can find are the ones that were default installed along the left side - the office stuff and the web browser. Now I'm expected to know the exact name of everything else or it remains hidden forever - and I expect it'll be fussy over spelling too.
<Rods_Tiger> there were previously a lot of different utilities and configuration apps. They've all just simply gone.
<Rods_Tiger> It's not as if it's like OS X, where I've got an Applications folder I can trawl through, reminding myself of what's in there. The apps in linux don't have such a concept.
<Rods_Tiger> I'm effectively disconnected from the applications other than the ones in the sidebar.
<Rods_Tiger> If I wanted to type in the name of apps, I wouldn't need a gnome or unity or whatever the gui is, I would be using the command line.
<escott> Rods_Tiger, well you can search by keyword like "monitor" or "torrent" etc
<Rods_Tiger> no, I want to see the picture and click on it
<Rods_Tiger> if I wanted to type stuff, I'd use a linux that doesn't have Xorg at all
<Rods_Tiger> if I can't see the pictures, it's the same as not having the apps at all - they're effectively gone
<Rods_Tiger> I don't know what to type, and will probably get it wrong
<Rods_Tiger> this is a huge step backward in usability.
<Rods_Tiger> the latest Ubuntu linux takes computing back to before Doug Engelbart.
<Rods_Tiger> What's next in the pipeline for Ubuntu? Punch card storage?
<escott> Rods_Tiger, lets try and keep it a bit more ontopic and less I hate unity. it gets old after the 100th person. you could go back to 11.04 and use !classic or try gnome3 or use something else
<Rods_Tiger> it was fine just a few days ago, but now it's not.
<Rods_Tiger> I liked unity until just now
<Rods_Tiger> It had pictures of apps. Now it hasn't. I liked it when it had pictures of apps, that way I could tell that I had apps, even apps I didn't know I had.
<Pici> Maybe what you're seeing isn't supposed to be happening, can you take a screenshot of it?
<jtaylor> anyone here also haa problems with opera and flash?
<wh1zz0> Hi guuys... I tried upgrading to ubuntu 11.10 via the update manager, after downloading the packages I restarted my system. I went into synaptic manager to see it everything is fine there. So I reloaded the dependencied and packages but it gives me this error. It this harmful? How can I fix it to avoid this error? http://imagebin.org/168551
<wh1zz0> if* dependencies*
<jtaylor> wh1zz0: does that ppa provide packages for oneiric?
<jtaylor> if not thats normal
<mvo> wh1zz0: just disable the ppa in question
<jtaylor> you can ignore the message until the ppa updates or remove the ppa from your listing
<wh1zz0> jtaylor: I don't understand
<wh1zz0> I selected all from the menu and then clicked on reload
<wh1zz0> It started checking and some installed then I suddenly got that error
<wh1zz0> What does the error me
<jtaylor> it means that ppa has no packages for oneiric
<wh1zz0> mean*
<wh1zz0> Ohww.. I see
<jtaylor> it only has them for lucid maverick and natty: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<jtaylor> oneiric is a development version, you must expect some stuff to not work
<wh1zz0> Yea true
<dabukalam> I just installed oneiric minial. What do I need to apt-get to get a desktop?
<Pici> dabukalam: ubuntu-desktop ?
<dabukalam> that's it?
<dabukalam> no gdm
<dabukalam> no xfce
<dabukalam> no bullshit?
<Pici> dabukalam: Mind your language please. The ubuntu-desktop metapackage will give you everything that it is installed with the desktop CD.  If you don't want that, please clarify.
<syke> hi
<syke> I got a crash of colord on boot, and when trying to submit the crash detail I get this from launchpad:
<syke> "Unexpected form data
<syke> Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request."
<syke> known problem?
<dabukalam> Pici: I'm getting an error that says Unity not installed. E: Broken Packages. -f does nothing, and when I try and install Unity it gives me something else not installed
<wh1zz0> Please I want some clarifications about what this back up tool is all about? I'm referring to Deja-dup
<wh1zz0> After backup.. Where are the files stored?
<billybigrigger> whereever you define them
<wh1zz0> Online on a cloud like what ubuntu-one does? Or offline on the computer
<wh1zz0> ?
<wh1zz0> What's the difference between ubuntu one aqnd deja-dup?
<billybigrigger> you can choose whereever on your computer you want
<charlie-tca> deja-dup backs up your files automatically, UbuntuOne is a storage site you can use if desired
<wh1zz0> Owh.. so it's just a local (offline) backup tool
<billybigrigger> you can backup to a cloud too i think
<billybigrigger> Features:
<billybigrigger>  • Support for local, remote, or cloud backup locations, such as Amazon S3 or Rackspace Cloud Files
<billybigrigger>  • Securely encrypts and compresses your data
<billybigrigger>  • Incrementally backs up, letting you restore from any particular backup
<billybigrigger>  • Schedules regular backups
<billybigrigger> wh1zz0, do some googling man, it took me 2 seconds to dig up all your answers
<charlie-tca> wh1zz0: deja-dup can do either off-line or online backup
<charlie-tca> I used it to back up to dropbox
<wh1zz0> Yeah I did some googling but havent found anything other than adverts about oneric coming out soon and the new look and all
<billybigrigger> ?
<wh1zz0> So that's why I asked here
<billybigrigger> really, my first 2 results where the deja-dup.gnome.com homepage and it's homepage on launchpad
<wh1zz0> Thing is which is the most stable version of ubuntu
<wh1zz0> ?
<wh1zz0> Cuz Im really having serious issues here
<billybigrigger> 11.04
<wh1zz0> Is it possible for me to downgrade back to 11.04 without re-installing from scratch?
<billybigrigger> no
<wh1zz0> Hmm.... Whew
<billybigrigger> just re-install 11.04
<billybigrigger> ...if .10 is too unstable
<wh1zz0> Actually, my files are about 150gig
<wh1zz0> And that would take very long for it to be backed up on ubuntu one .. even if I decided to buy m0re space
<billybigrigger> why put your files in jeopardy over an unstable OS?
<wh1zz0> Well.. I felt most of the problems in 11.04 I was experiencing would be answered or solved in 11.10
<ali1234> good luck with that
<wh1zz0> But apparently not
<billybigrigger> wh1zz0, well .10 is still alpha...so you should have just been patient and waited for .10 to be released, after all the bugs were worked out :P
<charlie-tca> They might be, by the time it releases. But until we get further along, it is kind of unstable
<ali1234> yes, like they were for 11.04 (lol)
<ali1234> you would have been better off downgrading to 10.04
<billybigrigger> wh1zz0, tip for next time, devote a spare machine, or hard drive partition, to the development releases....so that you never have to worry about 150gb of data....
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<ali1234> btw, you can install an old release over a newer one without formatting
<wh1zz0> I hear 10.04 and 10.10 are more stable than 11.04 is this true?
<dsathe> ali1234:
<ali1234> yes
<dsathe> not recomended
<ali1234> not recommended, but it works
<ali1234> upgrading to an alpha release is also not recommended, go figure
<dsathe> use a dist upgrade
<dsathe> may cause conflicts
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<dsathe> wh1zz0:  not rally
<dsathe> reallyu
<dsathe> 10.04 is lts indeed
<wh1zz0> Isn't it logically more reasonably to go with something that's lts?
<wh1zz0> Or what do you think?
<wh1zz0> cuz Im now confused
<wh1zz0> When will 11.10 be fully out of development stage?
<Pici> October
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Pici> The version number is the Year.Month of release.
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<wh1zz0> Ah, I see
<wh1zz0> 11th of Nov
<Pici> wh1zz0: What? No.
<wh1zz0> 11th of Cot
<wh1zz0> 11th of Oct
<wh1zz0> Rather
<Pici> wh1zz0: 10th month of the year 2011
<wh1zz0> Owh
<Pici> (20)11.10
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<wh1zz0> Lol
<wh1zz0> Yeh I know
<wh1zz0> Thought it meant day and month
<wh1zz0> So which oen are you currently using Pici?
<wh1zz0> And why?
<Pici> wh1zz0: 11.10 on my laptop, 11.04 on my server, and 10.04 on my work machine.
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<Pici> Because I like to test on my laptop, which I don't care much about reformatting (I have a separate /home) and my server is for personal use, and I don't want to worry about big upgrades on my work machine so it is running LTS.
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<billybigrigger> anyone here testing the compiz pre-release?
<bullgard6> [GNOME 3] Can you recommend a Teatime substitute?
<kyubutsu_kde> welcome to ubuntu's proving ground. and whatever you do, DO NOT PANIC
<kyubutsu_kde> :o
<kyubutsu_kde> i think the topic needs a better tag line
<Ian_Corne> http://nos.nl/video/265456-tenten-omgewaaid-op-pukkelpop.html
<kyubutsu_kde> BluesKaj: after i ran apt i still had a bunch of packages showing up in Muon, including the new kernel.
<kyubutsu_kde> kinda odd if you ask me, since apt should have installed ALL packages. but no errors were found so all is good anyway.
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu_kde, there's probly a reasonable explanation why the qt4-dev-tools isn't listed in muon , perhaps it has to do with a dev OS in it's Alpha phase .
<BluesKaj> and qt4-dev obviously being dev package
<yofel> BluesKaj: muon shows qt4-dev-tools for me
<BluesKaj> yofel, it does if it's installed , kyubutsu_kde , claims it wasn't listed
<yofel> hm, maybe he mixed muon and the software center
<yofel> although his issue sounds odd indeed...
<Machtin> can't log into KDE since qdbus isn't there or something. (says the info message in kdm) - known issue?
<yofel> known issue, install qt4-dev-tools
<Machtin> thanks :) wil ltry
<Machtin> *will try
<BUGabundo> evening!! :D
<BUGabundo> ping me
<BUGabundo> ping me all nite
<BUGabundo> I HAVE SOUND BACK!!!!!
<ali1234> well how did you fix it?
<BUGabundo> todays pulse upgrade
<BUGabundo> now I need to fix my login session
<BUGabundo> and see if I can get back to gnome classic
<BUGabundo> tired of lubuntu
 * charlie-tca was thinking "BUGabundo knows the right people"
<BUGabundo> wanna help ali1234?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I tried to nag crisum, but he isn't coming here
<ali1234> i dunno about that
<ali1234> any time i installed to desktops i ended up with a mess
<charlie-tca> What's wrong with your login?
<BUGabundo> I can't reach lightdm
<BUGabundo> it fails, and fallsback to CLI
<charlie-tca> at all?
<BUGabundo> I have to use $ startx
<charlie-tca> or did you forget to install unity-greeter?
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> maybe it's a conflit with some old gdm
<BUGabundo>   Installed: (none)
<BUGabundo> DOH
<BUGabundo> font is soooooo small
<BUGabundo> I'm going blind like this :(
<charlie-tca> You have to have either unity-greeter or lightdm-gtk-greeter installed for it to work
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Machtin> yofel: thanks, worked :)
<Machtin> another issue though: nspluginviewer is a dependency but doesn't seem to be in the repos
<micahg> Machtin: it's a new package in oneiric
<Machtin> soo.. why is it not there?
<micahg> Machtin: are you on amd64?
<Machtin> yup
<micahg> Machtin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<Machtin> ah, sweet. Thanks
<BUGabundo> gdm purged
<BUGabundo> and  lightdm-gtk-greeter installed
<BluesKaj> kded4 using a lot of cpu here ...any others having the same issue ?
<yofel> not here. Can you try to attach gdb to the process and try to get a backtrace of what it's doing right now?
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , what command do i need to use ?
<Machtin> BluesKaj: kdeinit4 uses 100% of one core.
<BluesKaj> Machtin, yup ,.that's what I'm seeing ...it switches between cores every so often , sharing the 100% load
<BluesKaj> Machtin, any idea why so much ?
<BluesKaj> memory is also using 1.1G and all i have open is a browser with 2 tabs and konverstion
<BluesKaj> err konversation , the irc client
<Machtin> no clue.
<Machtin> though i do not feel the load.
<Machtin> watching a 1080p-mkv with dts sound at from an encrypted hard disk at least doesn't get me an trouble.
<BluesKaj> my PSU fan keeps powering up and down , which normally doesn't do
<Machtin> hm, right.. i noticed something like that half an hour ago, too
<BluesKaj> Machtin, ok let me try a DD coded mkv ..all I have is 720p ..I'll see what happens with the load
<yofel> BluesKaj: sry, telephone. Now...
<yofel> BluesKaj: sudo gdb attach $(pidof kded4)
<yofel> then run 'backtrace full' after it finished reading the symbols
<len> After updating last night, the kded4 process is consuming 40-50% cpu usage at idle.
<yofel> len: do the same thing I told BluesKaj
<len> I didn't see what you told him.  I just loggin in
<yofel> len: the 2 lines I said after you logged in
<kyubutsu_kde> system monitor: kded4 50% cpu   <---
<kyubutsu_kde> 100% of core two overall
<len> OK.  Did it.   What am I supposed to look for?
<yofel> good, 3 people with that issue and I can't reproduce it..
<yofel> len: can you pastebin the top? (from #0 ...)
<kyubutsu_kde> but things are running so smoothly i didnt notice
<kyubutsu_kde> :o
<len> I haven't been on in a while.  Can you give link to pastebin.  I don't remember
<kyubutsu_kde> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/669588/
<len> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669589/
<BluesKaj> that's all i could find with debugging symbols
<kyubutsu_kde> am guessing it's also independent of what driver is running. gallium/radeon <---
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's not the trace... see the paste from len
<yofel> which is from... nvidia? @_@
<len> Yeah, I'm using the Nvidia driver
<yofel> I guess I should reboot, maybe I can reproduce it then
<yofel> brb
<BluesKaj> yofel, my usage dropped near normal , sfter running the command
<yofel> BluesKaj: having gdb attached to kded freezes the process, it'll jump back to 100% once you detach gdb
<BluesKaj> yofel , yup 100% on one core again
 * yofel wonders why he has nautilus starting at kde login...
<yofel> yay, stuck kded here too
<yofel> s/yay//
<spacebug-> I downloaded the daily-live CD and when I open the dash and search for a program like Terminal, writing "ter" I get Terminal and two others. Now I can't use the arrows on the keaboard to select the search result or start the prorgam I have to use the mouse and click. Known issue? Or something local for me?
<simo_> hi all, i'm running a impress presentation on oneiric my desktop became black after a while, i already disabled screen save and other power management stuff,  how can i solve this issue
<kyubutsu_kde> spacebug-: try adding one more letter, see what happens
<spacebug-> kyubutsu_kde: nopp. Same
<spacebug-> seems like after hitting any of the arrow keys I have to hide the dash and bring it back up again to be able to even write in the search area again
<kyubutsu_kde> how many more letters till the only option is the terminal?
<spacebug-> well it dod not just show it even if I write "terminal"
<kyubutsu_kde> :o
<spacebug-> writing full name "gnome-terminal" will only show terminal but still I can't launch ut with enter key or select it with arrow keys
<kyubutsu_kde> i was going with 'design flaw' but now i think you might be witnessing a bug.
<kyubutsu_kde> 0.o
<spacebug-> quite a critical one if that is it hehe
<len> I have another problem with oneiric, I never had before upgrading.  Every once in a while my machine will just shutdown.  I think it is usually when playing video on a second monitor
<len> I wonder if that is an Nvida Twinview issue
<spacebug-> nothing in the logs?
<BluesKaj> stopped kded4 , all seems to be working and the cpu load is now normal, yofel
<len> I'm not sure what would be logged.  I just goes down instantly like someone pulled the plug
<BluesKaj> could it be a unrecognized zombie process?
<yofel> well, killing kded will help, but kdeinit won't work right for the current session
<len> Is final going to us 3.0, or 3.1 kernel?
<Trewas> len: 3.0 I think, 3.1 is only rc2 now so it won't be released until quite close to oneiric
<len> oneiric:  Of, relating to, or characterizing the clinical state of oneirophrenia
<len> oneirophrenia  o·nei·ro·phre·ni·a (ō-nī'rə-frē'nē-ə, -frěn'ē-ə)
<len> n.
<len>  A mental state that is characterized by hallucinations and other disturbances and is associated with prolonged deprivation of sleep, sensory isolation, or psychoactive drugs.
<len> Buckle your seatbelts, we're in for one hell of a ride :)
<len> Bet they'd never have picked that name for an LTS release.
<len> It's a good lead in to psychodelic porcupine, or maybe Psychotic Porpoise :)
<rww> sabdfl made up some etymology involving dreaming or something
<len> Dream'n or trip'n maybe.  Sure doesn't connote stability in any case.  :)
<len> It's a good tounge twister though.  Try saying Oneiric Ocelot 10 times as fast as you can.  :)
<Ian_Corne> Pimpin' Panda!
<BUGabundo> nite
<Ian_Corne> nite!
<len> That would be a rough job considering the Panda's notoriously low sex drive :)
<Ian_Corne> well, that'd mean he'd not fool around with his employees
<Ian_Corne> so all's good?
<len> I'd be hard finding customers though
<len> Unless, of course you was working with all kinds of animals, and not just Pandas
<Ian_Corne> who's to say what he's pimpin'?
<Ian_Corne> it's just a pimpin' panda
<len> Typos in my last line make me sound like a pimp :)  "you was working"
<len> Is it usually this sleepy in here?
<Ian_Corne> :)
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<len> I suppose it picks up when betas come out.
<Ian_Corne> well, my idea is that most people here are gmt+1 or earlier in the timebelt
<len> I usually don't do the alpha myself, because they're are almost always huge issues with proprietary video drivers until close to release.
<len> there are
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> nvidia is often pretty fast
<Ian_Corne> and fglrx is fast this time
<Ian_Corne> but often sloooow
<len> I wish someone would iron out the issue of not being able to watch flash full screen one monitor when working on the other monitor.  You can set flash to work full screen one monitor, and it works, but as soon as you click on the other screen it un-fullscreens
<len> nvidia seems to be running ok for me, but it didn't upgrade smoothly.  It wouldn't startx because it was trying to do something funky trying to use parts of nvidia and parts of the free drivers at the same time.
<ali1234> len: flash has almost no concept of multiple monitors at all
<ali1234> it's like it was coded in 1998
<ali1234> all it can do is "go fullscreen"
<len> Does it work right with multiple monitors in Windows?
<ali1234> no idea
<len> Why does it kick back to non-full screen when you click on the other monitor?
<ali1234> i don't know
<ali1234> i do know why it always letterboxes videos though
<ali1234> and it isn't pretty
<ali1234> you can never move the fullscreen window to a different monitor after the plugin has loaded, for example
<ali1234> and it doesn't understand the difference between a single monitor and the whole desktop area
<len> It's bad news being at the mercy of Adobe for something used so much
<ali1234> i'm not at their mercy
<ali1234> i fixed their bugs for them: http://al.robotfuzz.com/content/workaround-fullscreen-flash-linux-multiheaded-desktops
<ali1234> by patching library calls
<ali1234> i could probably fix the fullscreen/focus thing too
<ali1234> just by preventing focus switch messages from ever reaching the window
<len> Are you Al?
<len> your website?
<ali1234> yes
<BluesKaj>  is there away to look into the kded4 process to see what is using 100% on one core of a 2 core cpu ?
<ali1234> you could attach gdb to it and see what it is doing
<len> Cool.  I bookmarked the page, and will track your progress
<ali1234> would be tricky to see which thread is using the cpu though
<ali1234> you'd need some kind of profiler for that
<len> I assume it is stuck in some kind of loop
<ali1234> yes, i doubt it is doing anything useful
<BluesKaj> already did that but was what I posted wasn't the porblem , but it was the only proicess that showed any debugging symbols
<len> Is everyone who updated recently having this problem?
<BluesKaj> was told
<BluesKaj> just we kde users afaik
<BluesKaj> /usr/lib/kde4/kded_remotedirnotify.so 0x00007f5c1f314597 in _XSend () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<len> I mean all kubuntu users :)  Non-KDE users wouldn't have much call to be running kded4, I wouldn't think.  :)
 * yofel didn't get very far in debugging this
<BluesKaj> len, yofel, the above is the process where  gdbstopped
<yofel> if I kill kded4 it stays killed since the respawn fails with kded4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/ntrack/modules/ntrack-libnl3.so: undefined symbol: ntrack_list_insert_sorted
<ali1234> check dbus, see if something is spamming it
<ali1234> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178228
<ubottu> KDE bug 178228 in kded "kded4 makes high CPU load and hangs ths system on STOP signal" [Crash,Resolved: invalid]
<ali1234> it is resolved invalid because this can be caused by several different bugs
<BluesKaj> how to check dbus
<ali1234> dbus-monitor
<ali1234> http://kdepepo.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/troubleshooting-kded4-bugs/
<ali1234> seems kded4 has modules and you need to disable them one by one until you find the real cause
<IdleOne> kyubutsu_kde, how is dbus acting today?
<len> It's just this last build that is giving people problems.  I don't believe the KDE code changed since the last build, did it?
<BluesKaj> this is te repeating message in kded-monitor that looks lika loop to me ....'method call sender=:1.94 -> dest=org.kde.knotify serial=285 path=/Notify; interface=org.kde.KNotify; member=event
<BluesKaj> repeats every 5 secs or so
<len> I also got snagged two days about when qdbus was pulled from libqt4-dbus, and no dep was added to the dev package it was moved to.
<ali1234> BluesKaj: 5 seconds is not fast enough to cause 100% cpu
<ali1234> BluesKaj: when it scrolls so fast you can't even read it, that is your culprit
<BluesKaj> nope ali1234 , then dbus isn't the culprit
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-19
<jakemp> I am trying to run the wayland compositor, but I get this error: failed to load module: /lib/wayland/x11-backend.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jakemp> using libwayland from the repos
<i_is_broke>  thinking about updating to 11.10 is it close to being stable? and what should i look for as issues running an amd quad core with 4 gig of ram and nvidia gt 240 vid.
<urlin2u> i_is_broke, still in deve;opment don't as a main OS.
<urlin2u> here is the release schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<i_is_broke> urlin2u, thank you,  and i know that its still in development. thats why i asked. and yes this is my main os.
<i_is_broke> hows it do with vm?
<len> i_is_broke, As we've been discussing, if you use KDE, one of your processors with get pinned at 100% usage when system is otherwise idle.  So, yes, there are  some issues you probably don't want to deal with.
<urlin2u> not sure really, I use vbox, unity may or may not run in a virtual.
<IdleOne> i_is_broke: thing is that it can be rock solid right now and in an hour be broken beyond repair
<i_is_broke> haha, IdleOne i know i have had it happen before. so thanks. ill just hold off. i dont need one of my processors pegged like that.
<len> Of course, if you get it in a "rock solid" state, you can always hold off on updates until the beta release
<urlin2u> or clone it and let it update
<i_is_broke> i might split the hard drive and run a seperate install on it.
<i_is_broke> i can always include my home folder.
<len> I have a notebook that is running without issues right now, and prob won't update til beta because it would get screwed up by some of the recent changes
<i_is_broke> i dont even want to ask how it plays with ati. i know im not switching the laptop yet.
<len> I was wondering about that.  Have several ati machines, but didn't attempt because I didn't want to deal with the normal fglrx issues
<i_is_broke> i wished ati would get their crap together i do like there cards.
<len> Main reason I switched was because I was having some issues with kwin, and heard that their was a major code cleanup of kwin in kde 4.7.  It seems to be true, 'cause I'm not having any kwin issues now.
<i_is_broke> but ok, guys and galls. thanks for the 411.
<len> oops, I mean "there" :(  My fingers made an idiot of me in irc
<len> um, make :)
<len> So, do a ton of people usually jump into ubuntu+1 at beta?
<IdleOne> the combined weight must add up to a ton
<len> So either a lot of really skinny people, or just a couple mobidly obese users
<billybigrigger> hey all
<len> billybigrigger, You have ubuntu on a notebook in your cab with you?
<billybigrigger> my cab?
<len> You a truck driver?
<billybigrigger> na bud, i'm not a trucker, by bigrigger i'm referring to oil field rigs...
<len> Ah, OK.
<billybigrigger> but i have had my ubuntu laptop mounted in my pickup :P
<len> What kind of mount?
<IdleOne> shotgun mount
<len> Kind of like the cops have in their cars?
<billybigrigger> yeah exactly
<billybigrigger> but now we have  a bunch of stupid driving laws that ban them, along with cell phones, and eating etc etc etc
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a more HDTV friendly ubuntu flavor?
<billybigrigger> plane jane ubuntu doesn't gel well with an hdtv
<len> One the otherhand, I see all kind of people doing all kinds of shit in their car that would surely run you over without even noticing if you crossed their path, because from looking at them you can tell they damn sure aren't watching the road.
<IdleOne> mythbuntu  maybe
<billybigrigger> ill give it a go, i don't really need a media center, but if it is more user friendly than this it might be worth it
<billybigrigger> is there an A3 for myth yet?
<len> I have two mythbuntu boxes hooked to hdtvs
<billybigrigger> how is myth for everyday use? ie browsing, irc, email etc etc
<billybigrigger> i know it's a great media center, but i need something suited for everyday use
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: never tried it myself but I assume it does everything Ubuntu does + all the media stuff
<billybigrigger> IdleOne, i would assume so too
<len> Well, if you close the mythfrontend, its pretty much ubuntu with xfce desktop
<billybigrigger> yeah so it will be the same thing i'm staring at right now
<len> You're using xfce?
<billybigrigger> tiny ass icons, with a tiny ass titlebar and will have the same overscan problems associated with an hdtv
<billybigrigger> gnome
<len> You can always install another de on mythbuntu if you like
<billybigrigger> it's not the problem of any de
<len> are you using ati?
<billybigrigger> nvidia on this desktop, ati on my laptop
<len> you need to change the overscan setting if you are
<billybigrigger> my monitor shit the bed, so i'm stuck using my 52" hdtv as a monitor, and it's effin hell
<billybigrigger> i have played with overscan in nvidia settings
<len> both my myth boxes us integrated ati, and both needed to be adjusted to fit the hdtv
<billybigrigger> ubuntu needs to create some sort of configuration for hdtvs, that makes the left launcher, and title bars easier to read with hdtv
<len> There as a default 15% under or overscan  (don't remember) that needed to be set to zero.
<billybigrigger> updates are done, lets see if anything is borked today :) brb need a restart
<len> This was purely an ati fglrx driver issue
<len> I had a mtyh box hooked up once too and seem to remember having to mess around with the nvidia driver too, but that was with a standard tv
<billybigrigger> wow, .10 is a mess right now haha
<billybigrigger> now i remember why 10.10 was my last time playing with alpha's :)
<billybigrigger> or maybe it was 10.04
<billybigrigger> anyone here testing the compiz pre-release?
<billybigrigger> how do i add an http link to the left launcher?
<kyubutsu> IdleOne: qdbus is under control after install of qt4-dev-tools
<kyubutsu> the new thing of the hour is kded4
<kyubutsu> o.0
<kyubutsu> hm, muon is coming up with new dbus and akonadi updates...
 * kyubutsu braces for impact
<JontheEchidna> the akonadi one is a no-change rebuild, so no worries there
 * kyubutsu hits 'apply changes'
<kyubutsu> 0.o
<billybigrigger> where is mozilla's plugin directory?
<billybigrigger> ie for libflashplayer.so
<billybigrigger> it's in /usr/lib right? not the one in my home dir?
<JontheEchidna> I think it's at /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<kyubutsu> conversely, you could grep for it
<kyubutsu> you might be surprised to find more than one libflashplayer.so too
<JontheEchidna> running locate libflashplayer.so is also an option
<micahg> billybigrigger: either can be used actually, the one in the home dir will override the system one
<urlin2u> billybigrigger, in addons
 * micahg wonders why kubuntu has so much trouble with flashplugin-installer
<kyubutsu_kde> log out failed with blank screen
<kyubutsu_kde> kded4 still at 50%
<kyubutsu_kde> akonadi agent launcher did not crash this time, cool
<len> You don't need qt4-dev-tools anymore, btw. qdbus was split off into its own package and libqt4-dbus was given its a dep on it. Makes sense, since you shouldn't need to install dev packages for normal operation.
<kyubutsu_kde> no dbus crash after removing qt4-dev-tools. but akonadi agent did it again
<kyubutsu_kde> it's a minor bug, compared to what kded4 is doing
<kyubutsu_kde> also, lost desktop effects. apparently "opengl crashed kwin (...) most likely due to driver bug."
<kyubutsu_kde> am using gallium though
<kyubutsu_kde> :(
<Peddy> hello all, my qt apps don't match the gnome 3 theme, is this a known problem?
<jbicha> Peddy: yes, all the work done to make qt & gtk play nice together needs to be ported to gtk3
<Peddy> jbicha, thanks for the info. I'm loving it so far, I got the Adwaita theme from yesterday working (there is a bug report too)
<jbicha> Peddy: yes, and I finally figured out what caused that bug
<Peddy> jbicha, are you a wizard? I just downgraded for the time being
<Peddy> tell me the secret of the bug
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] How can Idelete permanently all games? After the recent automatic upgrade all games re-appered.
<urlin2u> bullgard4, in synaptic
<urlin2u> purge them
<bullgard4_> urlin2u: I did purge them in Synaptic.
<ebischoff> Message starting this morning on KDE login: xmessage -geometry 500x100 Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?
<ebischoff> and there is no qdbus executable
<urlin2u> bullgard4, probably being in development is just don't care. ;-)
<ebischoff> did it move to some other package? apt-cache search does not help
<bullgard4_> urlin2u: (*smile*)
<ebischoff> natty manpage says that qdbus is Provided by: libqt4-dbus_4.7.2-0ubuntu5_i386
<ebischoff> # dpkg -L libqt4-dbus | grep qdbus => no result on oneiric
<ebischoff> $ dpkg -L libqt4-dbus | grep qdbus
<ebischoff> /usr/share/man/man1/qdbus.1.gz
<ebischoff> /usr/bin/qdbus
<ebischoff> => on natty
<ebischoff> ok, who broke this ? ;-)
<drussell> anyone here use xchat?
<drussell> I could do with someone confirming https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/827657
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 827657 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Right clicking on a url in xchat and clicking "open link in browser" does not work" [Undecided,New]
<urlin2u> works on mine
<urlin2u> drussell, you have preferred applications set
<drussell> urlin2u: hmm I do indeed
<drussell> urlin2u: x-www-browser                  manual   /usr/bin/firefox
<urlin2u> I'm not in oneiric now but isn't it a drop down choice.
<drussell> urlin2u: system settings > system info > web browser is set to firefox
<drussell> urlin2u: the previous output is from the update-alternatives command
<urlin2u> strange
<drussell> urlin2u: if you could try it in oneiric when you next get a chance I'd much appreciate it
<drussell> urlin2u: it certainly worked in maverick/natty
<urlin2u> can you copy link and pastein browser?
<drussell> urlin2u: yup that works fine
<ebischoff> all : no one seen the problem with disappeared /usr/bin/qdbus ?
<urlin2u> \let me look haold on
<jtaylor> qdbus was moved to a different package I think
<drussell> ebischoff: ~$ ll /usr/bin/qdbus
<drussell> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 60K 2011-08-17 23:11 /usr/bin/qdbus*
<jtaylor> I recall something about it from a recent changelog
<ebischoff> drussel : on oneiric, and with all recent updates ?
<ebischoff> jtaylor : yes, that's probably the explanation. Any idea about which package ?
 * jtaylor updating his index
<drussell> $ apt-file search /usr/bin/qdbus
<drussell> libqt4-dbus: /usr/bin/qdbus
<ebischoff> [12:20] <ebischoff> # dpkg -L libqt4-dbus | grep qdbus => no result on oneiric
<ebischoff> [
<jtaylor> qt4-x11 (4:4.7.3-4ubuntu6) oneiric; urgency=low
<jtaylor>   * Break qdbus out into a separate 'qdbus' package and make it a dependency
<jtaylor>     of libqt4-dbus, because some things will use this at runtime.
<drussell> yeah sorry updated indexes and how it's qdbus: /usr/bin/qdbus
<jtaylor> dpkg -L qdbus | grep bin/qdbus
<drussell> as jtaylor said
<drussell> wb urlin2u
<jtaylor> anyone here using opera and ahs problems with flash?
<urlin2u> desktop has gone south on me in oneiric, must have been last update lol
<drussell> urlin2u: lol oh dear
<drussell> urlin2u: when did you last update?
<urlin2u> oh well no biggie
<jtaylor> as long as a shells working, who needs a desktop ;)
<urlin2u> today I think maybe yesterday for sure, I have compiz running the cube so I have tweaked it a bit
<drussell> urlin2u: my desktop is fully updated oneiric currently and it's all mostly working (apart from the bugs I've filed ;o)
<ebischoff> # dpkg -l qdbus
<ebischoff> Aucun paquet ne correspond à qdbus.
<ebischoff> root@mac:/home/eric# apt-get install qdbus
<ebischoff> Reading package lists... Done
<ebischoff> Building dependency tree
<ebischoff> Reading state information... Done
<ebischoff> E: Unable to locate package qdbus
<drussell> ebischoff: try an apt-get update first?
<ebischoff> yes i did
<drussell> ebischoff: hmm I can't explain that then :o/
<urlin2u> drussell, I just installed it a update,still a bit buggy on my computer, after years of messing with OS's I just use one that works most of the time.
<ebischoff> an explanation could be something wrong in the sources.list :-(
<jtaylor> ebischoff: which version is your libqt4-dbus?
<ebischoff> ii  libqt4-dbus               4:4.7.3-4ubuntu5          Qt 4 D-Bus module
<drussell> urlin2u: yeah I know what you mean, I don't usually update this early...
<urlin2u> ebischoff, look in synaptic to see if its even there.
<jtaylor> 4:4.7.3-4ubuntu6 is the newest
<jtaylor> with the qdbus split
<dabukalam> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop on a minimal oneiric, and I'm getting an error (ubuntu-desktop has unmet dependencies: Depends: gnome-session but it is not going to be installed Depends: unity but it is not going to be installed Depends: unity-2d but it is not going to be installed E:Broken Packages)
<ebischoff> oh oh, that looks like the German repositories (which i use) are out of date
<jtaylor> ebischoff: maybe your mirror is behind
<ebischoff> so i only have to wait for their resync
<jtaylor> ebischoff: de.archive is broken recently
<ebischoff> yup
<urlin2u> drussell, I install from the beginning usually, but since natty to many bugs while desktops are changing.
<ebischoff> okay, everything is explained. thank you everyone
<ebischoff> (any good archive to advice me ?)
<jtaylor> change mirror :)
<ebischoff> yes, to which one ?
<jtaylor> synaptic has a tool to find the best
<ebischoff> <coward>uh, i don't know synaptic</coward>
<drussell> ebischoff: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<drussell> ebischoff: slightly outdated but principles are the same
<jtaylor> synaptic -> repositories -> other -> select best mirror
<ebischoff> ouch, synaptic depends on one zillion GNOME dependancies... won't install them just for that test. But thanks everyone nevertheless. As said before, a simple solution is to wait. Another is to test repositories at random too ;-).
<ebischoff> Found a repository with qdbus in it
<drussell> strange, I kind of expected there to be an apt- which had that functionality
<drussell> yum has yum-fastestmirror
<drussell> but there doesn't appear to be a similar thing for apt
<ebischoff> <troll>"yum" and "fast" in the same sentence ?</troll>
<ebischoff> also, what i needed was the most up to date repository, not the fastest
<ebischoff> so it might be i would not have gotten the correct answer
<ebischoff> ok, it worked, i'm logged in, thanks everyone !
<ebischoff> (the only problem left i have with oneiric is that when i run mac os in virtualbox, the sound from itunes is a bit scratchy.... as you can see it's really no showstopper - lol)
<drussell> ebischoff: ;o)
<dabukalam> Pippi_Longstock: actually it's alpha
<dabukalam> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop on a minimal oneiric, and I'm getting an error (ubuntu-desktop has unmet dependencies: Depends: gnome-session but it is not going to be installed Depends: unity but it is not going to be installed Depends: unity-2d but it is not going to be installed E:Broken Packages)
<ebischoff> ok, thanks again everyone, and keep up with the good work. goodbye
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<drussell> hulo
<BluesKaj> this kded4 issue is slowing my pc down terribly ...it's not sota but this is becoming very annoying ...even webpages loading are affected now
<yofel> downgrade libntrack0 and ntrack-module-libnl-0
<yofel> bug 826969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 826969 in ntrack (Ubuntu) "Latest ntrack update in Oneiric causes kded4 to spin the CPU" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826969
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , how to downgrade , just remove , and is there a fallback version ?
<BluesKaj> or ?
<yofel> well, 011-1ubuntu2 was the last one, if you don't have that fetching 011-1ubuntu1.1 from natty-updates will work
<BluesKaj> yofel, I got busy with other stuff , any "how to's " downgrade ntrack ? Looks like trying to remove it will take most of the kubuntu desktop with it.
<yofel> I would fetch the natty debs from p.u.c and dpkg -i them
<drussell> BluesKaj: you could force a version by using sudo apt-get install ntrack=versionnumber
<drussell> BluesKaj: if it's still in the repos
<BluesKaj> yofel , p.u.c ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libntrack0 http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ntrack-module-libnl-0
<yofel> or wait a bit, fix was uploaded
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks , I'll wait
<coz_> hey guys
<charlie-tca> No mouse or keyboard today when booting Xubuntu Oneiric after running updates. Any ideas how to make it work again?
<BluesKaj> ok ntrack bug updated/ upgraded and fixed ...poor old pc was geting hot ... cpu load back to normal now
<mikebeecham> hey guys...is it worth upgrading to 11.10 yet?
<charlie-tca> Depends on what that means. It is always worth testing to report as many of the bugs as possible early enough to get them fixed before release.
<escott> mikebeecham, depends on if you have a good reason to upgrade. it seems reasonably stable, but there are plenty of bugs
<charlie-tca> It is not worth upgrading if you need a stable system
<charlie-tca> took me an hour today to get things to work again after the updates
<Pici> I didn't even bother to update today, too many packages that would have been left hanging.
<mikebeecham> well I dont NEED a stable system, but I guess it depends on the kind of things that are likely to go wrong
<charlie-tca> I managed to ssh in, run updates again, run clean, run some other crap, then reboot and get it to work again
<charlie-tca> Mine started all the way to lightdm, then I had no mouse or keyboard
<charlie-tca> several reports the last two days of X not starting
<Pici> I also have rebooted in... 2 weeks, and I'm afraid to.
<escott> mikebeecham, be prepared to check in here often i guess
<Pici> er, haven't.
<charlie-tca> I can go a day or two, sometimes a week before I reboot and fight with it again
<BluesKaj> for those who use kde, the kded4 the ntrack bug "fix is in the mix" /repositories
<BluesKaj> I update/upgrade/dist-upgrade everyday... I have a life but it's a bit slow lately :)
<Ian_Corne> i want my weather back in the time and date thingy
<dsathe> i want my wireless broadband recogonised again
<dsathe> or i will have no choice but to bid adeau to ubuntu
<dsathe> :(
<BluesKaj> dsathe,  which chip /module
<dsathe> tata photon plus
<dsathe> id 1446
<dsathe> hauwei
<BluesKaj> dsathe, sorry never heard of it ...new to me , but if NM doesn't work for you maybe wicd will
<dsathe> hmm
<dsathe> lemme try that
<dsathe> wvdial dint recogonise it though
<dsathe> :(
<BluesKaj> wvdial is new to me as well ...I don't get around much
<dsathe> KK
<dsathe>  arch is seeming tempting now
<dsathe> 2-3 packages i rely on may not work on arch so hesitant to switch
 * BluesKaj shrugs  , well, whatever
<dsathe> ill try a fresh install over the weekend, of oneric
<dsathe> then letsee
<dsathe> :)
<dsathe> love the universe repo too much
<dsathe> n ppa's ocourse :)
<BluesKaj> dsathe, this is alpha phase 3 afterall ..gotta expect bugs , even tho they're annoying
<dsathe> thats the fun
<dsathe> :P
<dsathe> oh arch has plenty more
<dsathe> rooling rel
<dsathe> need my datd card back n i am set ;)
<BluesKaj> arch , not my cuppa tea ... I don't like hair shirts
<dsathe> aha
<dsathe> :D
<tab1293> anyone know where i can find the realtek drivers for the RTL8188CE chipset for kernel 3.0?
<BluesKaj> tab1293, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE
<dupondje> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Adwaita": Line 119 character 50: Did not understand color component "custom(wm_title_highlight,gtk:base" in color specification
<dupondje> mmmm ...
<tab1293> BluesKaj: im pretty sure i tried to compile that driver and it didnt work on 3.0
<BluesKaj> tab1293, yeah , I was afraid that it wouldn't run ..pretty old kernel ...dunno if there anu upgrades
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes-standard/+bug/828543
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 828543 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Adwaita window decoration broken in gnome-shell" [Medium,Triaged]
<tab1293> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=46797 i compiled that driver in the comments that says it was patched but my wireless still seems to be very iffy
<rohdef> has libXss somehow been removed from ia32-libs version 20090808ubuntu15?
<rohdef> I can see it has, what do I do when Skype refuses to start with the message: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rohdef> and when I force it to look at the x86_64 path it says: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<escott> rohdef, ia32-libs is on its way out in favor of multiarch
<rohdef> ok, what do I need to install to fix this?
<rohdef> binutils-multiarch?
<rohdef> no says in the description that I won't need it
<escott> rohdef, the package you want is libxss1:i386
<escott> rohdef, nevermind sorry thats the 64bit one
<rohdef> ah ok
<escott> rohdef, multiarch should allow you to install the libxss1 386 version. check the multiarch wiki page
<rohdef> I'll try because downgrading ia32 is only a very temporary solution
<BluesKaj> well now , looks like there's a problem with flash on chromium , latest is enabled etc but the,  /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so , segfaults ...anyone else seeing this happen ?
<rohdef> the wikis I found so far doesn't tell anything about how I actually use it
<rohdef> a lot of rationale and explaining how it's (all sounds quite good, but not what I need)
<rohdef> ah found something
<rohdef> ok apart from I can't see how I see the difference between 32bit and 64bit packages in aptitude it looks really neat compared to the ia32 solution
<osrcrocks> hello everybody ... can one discuss issues with updates in this channel?
<rww> osrcrocks: updates to Ubuntu oneiric?
<osrcrocks> regarding Oneiric, yes
<rww> osrcrocks: yes
<osrcrocks> thanks .... after updates today,  lightdm and/or gnome-session has problems
<osrcrocks> it's not related to the glib2  issue ... I downgraded glib2 just in case .... still cannot get to the lightdm login
<osrcrocks> I can use recovery mode and do a "startx" ... but that is not ideal
<osrcrocks> could it be related to the recent libpam upgrades?
<osrcrocks> any suggestions?
<h00k> bah, when is art goong to drop for oneiric :(
<h00k> *going
<osrcrocks> specifically, boot stalls after "checking for battery ... OK"
<rww> h00k: right before UI freeze! :D
<rohdef> but damn it's messy when doing manual searches for everything. But ok all manual library work tends to become messy
<h00k> rww: I know, I know...bah!
<h00k> I'd just like to know what the wallpaper pack will be.
<h00k> You know, the important things.
<rww> pictures of ocelots that are asleep
<rww> 11.1 ocelots
 * h00k gives rww an additional zero
 * rww gives h00k an additional zero
<h00k> /nick h000k
<BluesKaj> tried a purge then reinstall flashplugin-installer due to segfault with , /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so", the reultant > nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so"
<IAmNotThatGuy> osrcrocks, ctrl + alt + F1 and typing sudo restart lightdm in the terminal?
<osrcrocks> IAmNotThatGuy: I will try it again, thanks
<BluesKaj> nspluginwrapper update is still bieng held back , but it's obviously needed
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: thanks for the lightdm tip yesterday, but I still don't have a working login system :(
<charlie-tca> sorry
<charlie-tca> Took me an hour to get logged in today
<charlie-tca> shouldn't have restarted after updating, I guess
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: : startx
<BUGabundo> protip
<BUGabundo> free of charge
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> its Friday
<charlie-tca> Have to get to a tty to use it
<BUGabundo> I better NOT do upgrades
<charlie-tca> System was hanging long before that point, when it did go to lightdm, it was no keyboard or mouse time
<BUGabundo> humm uogrades seem safe
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> aint restarting again today
<BUGabundo> LOL
<h00k> So, the Skype is failing for me: skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<h00k> I thought that was maybe part of ia32-libs, but that's installed
<h00k> I'm running 64bit.
<rww> h00k: scroll up to rohdef's conversation earlier about it
<BluesKaj> anyone else have flash segfaults ?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> but I have with CIFS
<BUGabundo> reported yesterdat
<GTRsdk> has a package replaced xulrunner-dev?
<h00k> rww: Yeah, I see that, but I didn't see a solution, but I can reread later when I get more of a chance to pay attention to it.
<jtaylor> h00k: you need to install a bunch of i386 libs
<jtaylor> libqtgui4:i386 libqt4-dbus:i386 libxss1:i386 on my system
<GTRsdk> h00k: amd64 and oneiric?
<len> Is anyone else having the KDE Printer applet crash on startup?
<h00k> GTRsdk: yep
<Machtin> BluesKaj: anything new on the kdeinit?
<gr8Q> I need to update my wine git tree How to update it?
<Ian_Corne> git update
<Ian_Corne> i think
<gr8Q> git: 'update' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
<Ian_Corne> git pull
<gr8Q> it said already up to date ?
<Ian_Corne> it's git pull :)
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> gah, i'm bad at git sec :p
<gr8Q> this is my version wine-1.3.14-3-g2da0a9c and want to go higher version
<BUGabundo> in the mist of the night, I leave no trail. only one waits me, my beloved feather pillow
<Ian_Corne> goodnight bullgard4
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-20
<escott> the newer version of ia32-libs no longer contains libssl3.so needed by nspluginwrapper. is the correct way to resolve this to install libnss3:i386 (which in turn pulls in libnspr and libsqlite?
<len> escott, Are you trying to use 32-bit flash on a 64-bit system?  If so, just use the finalized 64-bit version, and you won't need to worry about  nspluginwrapper
<escott> len, im just using what came with the system. i actually care less about what version of flash to use than not having firefox freeze up when a 32bit plugin cannot find a shared lib
<len> escott, Are you finding a lot of firefox plugins only available in 32-bit versions?  As far as flash goes, if you install the flashaid plugin, it will find the lastest 64-bit version of flash for you and clean up duplicate flash paths
<escott> len, is flashaid a ppa?
<len> No, just install from inside firefox and a regular plug-in
<len> as
<escott> !ppa > escott
<ubottu> escott, please see my private message
<muntiKubu> is there a chance ffmpeg gets updated to 0.8.2 from 0.7.1?
<Peddy> nautilus draws a menu bar at the top of the desktop, is this intended behaviour? can anyone else experience it with desktop icons enabled?
<escott> Peddy, i've seen that when unity crashes
<Peddy> escott, weird. I don't have it installed. There's a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/717358   but I'm not sure it's relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 717358 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Natty) "nautilus puts a menu bar at the top of the desktop" [Low,Fix released]
<escott> Peddy, i'm not sure, but when I was fighting to get gdm to remember my gnome3 preference it kept dumping me into unity and I always ended up with an unusable system and a nautilus menu at the top.
<jbicha> Peddy: are you seeing the nautilus menu bar in addition to the normal UI?
<Peddy> jbicha, yes. Usually, it would be obscured by the 'activities' bar, but I have two monitors and it extends across (the activities bar is only on the left monitor)
<Peddy> escott, unity is the poor man's gnome shell
<Peddy> jbicha, I guess one could test for it by doing metacity --replace and seeing if the menu bar was hiding underneath (with nautilus desktop handling enabled, of course)
<jbicha> Peddy: hmm, I don't have 2 monitors so I can't fully test the gnome shell part
<jbicha> but yes, if your window manager crashes, nautilus shows its menu bar and I'm not sure that that's a bug
<Peddy> jbicha, maybe this illustrates it better: http://i.imgur.com/T3yBy.jpg
<Peddy> and with without gnome shell covering it up: http://i.imgur.com/mKVbs.jpg
<jbicha> Peddy: look at these fun bugs: bug 814799 and bug 814803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 814799 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "It is possible to create a new tab on the desktop window" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 814803 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "It is possible to move the Nautilus desktop window" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814803
<jbicha> I don't think Nautilus 3 desktop mode has been very well tested since I don't think any other distro enables it by default
<Peddy> jbicha, if drawing the desktop is going to be disabled by default, I don't see it as _that_ big of an issue.
<Peddy> yeah
<Peddy> jbicha, GOOD GOD I CAN OPEN NEW DESKTOP TABS
<Peddy> madness
<rww> I want desktop tabs. Where do I sign up?
<jbicha> lol, it doesn't actually work
<rww> :(
<jbicha> KDE4 has a cool feature where multiple windows of normal apps can become tabs
<Peddy> so groovy, check it out: http://i.imgur.com/um8hY.png
<rww> yeah, it may be evident that I'm a KDE user
<Peddy> that's my desktop
<rww> well, in general. Playing with Unity today for some reason.
<Peddy> you poor soul
<Peddy> (I'm satirizing unity hate bandwagon)
<rww> I was wondering whether you meant KDE or Unity ;)
<Peddy> well, which do you prefer?
<rww> KDE, though Unity's making a strong argument on my netbook screen. Don't like it much on the desktop, though.
<rww> (and I haven't tried it on oneiric, so I really shouldn't be talking about it here, but whatevs)
<Peddy> a lawbreaker, I like it
<Peddy> well, wasn't unity "netbook edition" originally anyway?
<rww> yup, and it shows
<jbicha> but the name was a hint of what sabdfl intended
<Peddy> but then it was decided in the future people will only use netbooks and clouds &c!
<Peddy> I actually prefer unity 2D to the default one. You can disable global menu and the titlebar thing easily
<rww> !info unity-2d natty
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<rww> hrm, maybe I should throw that on my parent's laptop and see if she likes it
<Peddy> yeah, I didn't understand the purpose of having extreme 3D graphics and transparency(!) on a distro intended for (low-powered) netbooks
<rww> I noticed on sabdfl's blog that they're making a bunch of UI changes to Unity. Are those changes also going into Unity 2d so the interfaces are the same modulo less shiny stuff?
<rww> because it'd be nice for support if most users are all on one UI that has the same layout
<jbicha> I don't believe the alt-tab switcher is going into Unity 2D, at least not this cycle
<jbicha> but in general the UI is fairly similar between the two versions
<len> Hmm. This is a weird one.  I just did an update.  I was a bunch of KDE related packages.  Now after the updates, Whenever I press a widget on my toolbar, the little widget dialogs boxes which usuall pop up right above the widget are poping up way at the top- alighed with the top of the screen.  It looks really stupid.
<len> Did anyone else just update Kubuntu, and can verify this?
<len> My panel in on the bottom, btw.  Widgets normally open right above panel aligned just above the widget pressed, but now align with top of screen when opened.
<len> Now my stacked tasks don't work :)  ie.  My quassel comes to the fore when i press it's icon because I only have one of them open, but when I press on either Dolphin or Chrome, nothing happens because I have 2 open of each, and the normal popup that shows all instances when you press on it doesn't work.  :(
<len> This last round of KDE updates is full of regressions.
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] The package tilda is installed. Why does the folder »Applications« not list a button »Tilda«  to start Tilda?
<jbicha> bullgard4_: are you sure it doesn't?
<IdleOne> Flash is broken, installed from adobe PPA Flash is working again (64 bit)
<IdleOne> uh not adobe but sevenmachines ppa
<SevenMachines> IdleOne: flash64 is *always* broken too, it just installs ok :)
<IdleOne> I haven't had any issues with it until tonight
<IdleOne> so I asked ubottu what she thought about it :)\
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Don't what magic you did but thanks.
<IdleOne> Don't  know*
<SevenMachines> no problem, it was only supposed to be a quick temporary thing since 64bit flash was the only thing that worked a few years ago. Adobe have stretched out that first 64bit release date quite impressively
<Peddy> how do I change GTK2 theme for GTK2 programs in gnome 3?
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] The package »rsyslog« is installed. Why does System Monitor not list a process »rsyslogd«?
<edgy> Hi, I am new to unity. when I open any app i cannot see the minimize button, where is it gone? who said unity is great?
<lenios> edgy, try alt+f9
<edgy> lenios: nice and obscure, how on earth am I supposed to discover this?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> any word on the nspluginwrapper/flashplugin issues ...looking on launchpad for bug reports , but none yet.
<Ian_Corne> why are you guys using nspluginwrapper anyways, there's a 64 bit flash pluing now no?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, i'm not using it purposely..it seems to be a dependency
<jacobw> flashplayer 11 is still beta
<Ian_Corne> hines1 Candidate: 11.0.1.98-0ubuntu0~sevenmachines1
<Ian_Corne> oops
<Ian_Corne> http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/
<Ian_Corne> I use that ppa
<Ian_Corne> It might be beta, but probably has less issues and security issues
<BluesKaj> ok Ian_Corne  , I'll check it out
<SevenMachines> Looks like the flash problem is due to nspluginwrapper on amd64 depending on nspluginviewer, which is i386 only. Maybe its part of the ia32-libs multi-architecture changes?
<Ian_Corne> oh SevenMachines is even here:)
<SevenMachines> Waiting for the sun to come out :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, thanks for the hint , i ended up using this package https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> i don't know what one google chrome ships
<Ian_Corne> You have version 11,0,1,98 installed
<BluesKaj> well, it works on chromium
<Ian_Corne> same as firefox
<jtaylor> flash ahs been mmultiarched
<jtaylor> if you haven'T enabled it yet, you probably must do it
<BluesKaj> i wasn't aware of any differences apart from the need for nspluginwrapper on the previous version ...how that happened is still a mystery to me
<BluesKaj> I assume all packages in the repos are going to be 64 bit
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> you mean the main repos?
<BluesKaj> yes
<SevenMachines> BluesKaj: 64 bit flash has been in pre-release stages for at least 2 years to my knowledge. I doubt it'll be put in official repositories until its released, which may be tomorrow or may be never, hard to tell with adobe
<BluesKaj> SevenMachines, interesting, my assumption that running a 64bit kubuntu links me to 64 bit package repos isn't entirely correct ...there's nothing "pure 64" about them :0
<SevenMachines> BluesKaj: the repository flash is 32bit, version 10.something i think, and uses nspluginwrapper to allow 64bit systems to run it
<SevenMachines> this is also why it depends on ia32-libs
<jtaylor> not anymore
<jtaylor> all its dependencies have been multiarched
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, yes nspluginwrapper was up for removal after installing the sevenmachines flash version
<jtaylor> you still need the wrapper for 32 bit flash
<jtaylor> but you don't need ia32libs
<BluesKaj> I had already removed the non working version
<BluesKaj> the wrapper is removed
<BluesKaj> no flash probs yet
<jtaylor> anyone using opera?
<Dimmuxx> flash 64bit have been pre-alpha before and now it's beta so it will hopefully be properly released this time
<edgy> hi, when any one runs sudo iptables -L what does one get by default in ubuntu?
<edgy> me get Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<edgy> target     prot opt source               destination
<edgy> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.122.0/24    state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<edgy> is this normal?
<jtaylor> I have nothing
<edgy> jtaylor: then how can i find where are those rules coming from?
<jtaylor> no idea
<edgy> I have a guess. it could virt-manager
<edgy> I guessed so because that ip is on interface called virbr0
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gamix&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<CarlFK> why not in natty?
<bazhang> CarlFK, gamix ?
<CarlFK> yes
<bazhang> its there; /msg ubottu info gamix
<jtaylor> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=628384
<ubottu> Debian bug 628384 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gamix -- RoQA; orphaned, RC-buggy, better alternatives exist" [Normal,Open]
<CarlFK> er, sorry, not why natty, why not on onrick
<CarlFK> thus me asking here in +1
<bazhang> yep, you mentioned natty
<jtaylor> see the bug
<CarlFK> got it.  thanks
<CarlFK> what does "PCM" stand for?
<bazhang> PCM (digital audio) interface
<penguin42> Pulse Code Modulation
<jtaylor> Puls-Code-Modulation
<penguin42> CarlFK: Sending audio as a sequence of codes - as opposed to for example pulse width modulation where you just use the width of pulses to represent the amplitude
<CarlFK> so is that an input or output?
<penguin42> to what?
<bazhang> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm.html
<CarlFK> I have a usb audio device - I can capture audio from it.  but alsamixer says "no capture device"  (on both oneric and natty)
<CarlFK> so something is wonky.  trying to figure out what's going on
<penguin42> there's a page on debugging audio stuff
<penguin42> hmm - although they primarily seem to be based around output
<penguin42> CarlFK: Can you pastebin /proc/asound/cards ?
<CarlFK> penguin42: output of script from debugging page:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f42f65402eb315265baae14e76fa1f48a32af611
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/74GY/  /proc/asound/cards
 * penguin42 looks
<CarlFK> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/422094-REG/Behringer_UCA202_UCA202_USB_Audio_Interface.html
<CarlFK> that's the device
<penguin42> well, it does list the capture device for that card
<CarlFK> I've been told (tm) that the default setting is 50 or 80% of max.  I want it 100%.
<CarlFK> alsamixer says ""This sound device does not have any capture controls. "
<penguin42> yeh, that's what the debug shows - a usb mixer but only for playback
<BluesKaj> dunno if this will help or not CarlFK , sudo gstreamer-properties , if a gui pops up then you can configure your device , and a reboot might be inorder .
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: um.. gui popped, I can select "Default input, alsa, usb" - but don't see any way to adjust levels
<penguin42> CarlFK: I don't think the driver is finding the input mixer at all
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, alsamixer all configured ?
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That debug output shows it's not getting that far
<BluesKaj> CarlFK,F4 for capture devices , it might sho up there
<CarlFK> BluesKaj:   alsamixer says ""This sound device does not have any capture controls. "
<BluesKaj> yeah , it sounds weird but I've seen that in the past , CarlFK , just thought it was worth a try :(
<penguin42> CarlFK: If you're reasonably sure the device has an input mixer I'd submit a bug
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, have you considered "jack" ? Some outboard devices like USN and firewire work quite well with it
<CarlFK> penguin42: "input mixer" = ability to tell the hardware to adjust level?
<BluesKaj> err USB
<penguin42> CarlFK: Yeh
<CarlFK> penguin42: im not really sure what it can/can't do.  friend insists he used gamix to change it, resulting in better sounding audio.
<CarlFK> given it is standard usb audio, is there some way I can fore it to try and adjust it? (guessing there is a standard api for this)
<CarlFK> penguin42: you seem on top of sound stuff - if the vu meeter maxes out, that means the input 'mix' (if there is one) is maxed, right?
<CarlFK> if it wasn't, then it couldn't deliver 'max' (I think 0db is the tech thing I should really learn)
<CarlFK> cuz when I give it a strong input signal, it maxes my apps vu meeter.
<CarlFK> so I think my friend that thinks he adjusted it is on crack
<penguin42> CarlFK: Problem is there are so many different mixers (software and hardware) it's difficult to actually follow which slider does what unless you really dig - and I don't know them all
<kjeldahl> Not sure I like the new window switcher which merges apps with multiple windows, not allowing me to select a specific browser window without doing extra finger magic...
<BluesKaj> kjeldahl, got desktop effects turned on ? run your mouse to left top corner of the scrn
<BluesKaj> err cursor
<kjeldahl> BluesKaj: I think I have effect on, I'm on Oneiric Alpha3 "pure". Looks snappy, semi transparent windows etc. Moving cursor to top left corner makes nothing happen.
<kjeldahl> BluesKaj: Well, pulls out unity bar in certain apps..
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh thanks - I don't think I would have spotted that - I was wondering hth I managed to minimize a firefox window
<BluesKaj> kjeldahl, penguin42 , oddly I can't recall which effect that's called in destop effects, desktop grid ?
 * penguin42 doesn't know - it seems to have landed in a very recent update
<kjeldahl> BluesKaj: Dunno, but it also seems the whole compiz control setup is also missing from the system settings thingy, as it already seems to be installed. I know it from earlier ubuntu releases, but the whole system settings app is pretty sparsly populated on Oneiric (yet anyway).
<BluesKaj> well, the composting in kde is somewhat different than gnome , so i'm not sure what the diffs are.
<ari-tczew> does nvidia driver work on oneiric? (kernel 3.*)
<Ian_Corne> yes
<BluesKaj> ari-tczew, yes , depends which nvidia card ..5yrs old or newer should be fine
<ari-tczew> BluesKaj: nvidia 9600gso, doesn't work :/
<BluesKaj> hmm, no patience ...instant gratification failure, strikes again
<BluesKaj> ChogyDan, are you running oneiric?
<Ian_Corne> out f the blue question?
<BluesKaj> no he asked about dkms failure in #ubuntu and then he joined here
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: no actually, something weird.  I was trying to install the 3.0 kernel on natty.  It looks like it isn't compatible though
<BluesKaj> ok
<Ian_Corne> nvidia from natty doesn't work on 30
<Ian_Corne> 3.0
<jtaylor> thants dangerous, there is a bunch of stuff that breaks due to the version number alone
<Ian_Corne> uhu
<ChogyDan> Ian_Corne: my guess is that there is an issue with the build scripts and the version change
<Ian_Corne> ChogyDan: it's fixed in the newer versions
<Ian_Corne> and i only asumed you had a problem with nvidia because of your dkms question
<Ian_Corne> :p
<ChogyDan> yeah, I would imagine.  I'm used to being able to test out the kernels this way.  But it looks like I will have to do a full oneiric testing install
<BluesKaj> is there an lspci command that shows empty pci slots ?...don't feel like taking the pc apart just now
<ChogyDan> BluesKaj: maybe lshw
<penguin42> BluesKaj: dmidecode might
<ChogyDan> sudo lshw
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It relies on the BIOS actually being correct, which is rare
<Tetsuo55> i wish there where far more devs working on the kernel, and that bioses where open
 * Tetsuo55 keeps on dreaming
<spacebug-> Will it not be possible to not turn screen off? As it is now, one can only chose how much time it will be till it does. There is not option "do not turn of screen". Also, when it puts the screen off, there is still the clock and username showing, not good for monitors. So, I cannot disable screen from going blank (when watching movies and such) and when it does, it still does not really put it off.
<jbicha> spacebug-: there is an API that apps can use to inhibit the screensaver, so that is a bug in the app if it doesn't work automatically
<jbicha> that doesn't help Flash videos though...
<spacebug-> well I'm not thinking about a special app right now
<jbicha> and the screensaver only shows the time and username for a few minutes before the screen turns off
<jbicha> but I heard that that entire bar might be disabled for Oneiric anyway
<spacebug-> oh ok
<jbicha> I actually like it but it's a Gnome Shell look not the Unity look
<trism> spacebug-: I managed to kill the screen blanking with: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false; and adding: sh -c 'xset -dpms' to Startup Applications
<spacebug-> I dont really care about the look, just want the function of beaing able to chose when to turn screen off and not and how ;)
<spacebug-> trism: hum ok
 * penguin42 is always nervous of having features on the lock screen - got to be very very careful with security
<spacebug-> for a OS that should be more and more userfriendly I dont think that is going the right way hehe
<jbicha> those are GNOME design decisions, not Ubuntu
<jbicha> if you like lots of configuration options, try KDE :-)
<spacebug-> yes, well that is my second choice
<spacebug-> used it for many years. Though I liked gnome when I started with ubuntu about a year ago
<spacebug-> well ,we'll see
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, have you tried to test the alleged pulseaudio support in chromium?
<len> The new Muon package manager is really nice.  I just wish there was an option to "view details" as it is installing packages so you can all the messages given off as the packages are install.  Sometimes you see some important messages that are helpful to know.
<Daekdroom> !info Muon
<ubottu> Package Muon does not exist in oneiric
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: didn't even knew about it
<BUGabundo> I'm happy to be on gnome classic
<BUGabundo> lots of crashes everywhere
<BUGabundo> with no 3D
<BUGabundo> if I enable 3D I don't have the bottom applet bar :S
<bjsnider> google added pulseaudio support to chrome/chormium supposedly although i'm unable to test it
<len> It's a QT-based package manager included in Oneirirc Kubuntu
<njin> hello, can someone drag and drop window between workspaces in unity 2D ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, you'd need to try an html5 audio/video file probably and then look at the audio indicator's applications tab to check if it still says alsa-plugin or just chromium
<bjsnider> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=97408
<bjsnider> on the other hand, maybe fta hasn't enabled it
<njin> bug 830231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830231 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Impossible to move window from workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830231
<BUGabundo> can it be another day?
<BUGabundo> having a lousy day today
<BUGabundo> just happy I got Gnome working
<BUGabundo> oh and re-hammered my grub2 to boot from ISO
<BUGabundo> so I have daily kubuntu and ubuntu on grub2 now
<BUGabundo> trying to get ChromiumOS to boot too... but I can't :(
<len> Speaking of grub2, when will it finally be officallly out of beta.  It's been at 1.99 for years.
<BUGabundo> len LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<mauri> when kde starts , nautilus starts also.... why?
<bjsnider> well, for me it's still using the alsa plugin
<yofel> mauri: same here, haven't found out why yet
<penguin42> mauri: Oh wow - it's not just me!
<bullgard4_> What repository provides the DEB program package »libpanel-applet2-0« ?
<jbicha> gnome-panel
<jbicha> actually, libpanel-applet2 isn't supported any more
<bullgard4_> gnome-panel is no repository.
<jbicha> natty has it, but it's not supported in oneiric...
<Ian_Corne> !info libpanel-applet2-0
<ubottu> libpanel-applet2-0 (source: gnome-panel): library for GNOME Panel applets. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu6.5 (oneiric), package size 80 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Ian_Corne> it's there
<yofel> well, it _is_ in oneiric,  and in main, so it is supported
<jbicha> no, it just hasn't been removed yet, it's a package without a source
<bullgard4_> jbicha: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpanel-applet2-0&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all: "You have searched for packages that names contain libpanel-applet2-0 in suite(s) oneiric, all sections, and all architectures. Found 1 matching packages."
<yofel> ah, true
<bullgard4_> jbicha: "[23:12]	<jbicha>	no, it just hasn't been removed yet, it's a package without a source" <- Can you prove your statement.
<jbicha> yes, apt-cache depends gnome-panel
<yofel> bullgard4_: the source package is gnome-panel, but the oneiric source of gnome-panel doesn't build that lib anymore, so only the binaries that were copied from natty are left
<jbicha> gnome-panel used to provide libpanel-applet2 but it doesn't now and it won't let you install libpanel-applet2 and keep it installed
<jbicha> anything that uses libpanel-applet2 needs to be ported to panel-applet4 so that it can work in GNOME 3
<bjsnider> yofel, you're evidently being pressured to join the ranks of gnome users
<bjsnider> they're demonstrating how great nautilus is
<BUGabundo> ahahahahah
<Ian_Corne> :D
<bullgard4_> jbicha: '~$ apt-cache depends gnome-panel; Depends: libpanel-applet-4-0'. Synaptic tells me that libpanel-applet-4-0 version 1:3.1.5-ubuntu1 is installed on my Oneiric computer.
<yofel> bjsnider: funny thing, it's absolutely invisible until you log out - then you see the gnomeish desktop ^^
<yofel> well, for a second or so
 * penguin42 wonders where my volume control went on KDE
<BUGabundo> its not working in gnome either
<penguin42> the issue isn't working ness - the issue is it's gone
<yofel> kmix works fine here, didn't restart yet today though
<penguin42> yofel: It doesn't seem to be on the 'add widget' list
<penguin42> ah thank you - ran kmix and it's back
<penguin42> yofel: The odd thing that happened to me this morning was that it flipped default audio output (which wsa easy to fix) - not sure why KDE/pulse decided to do that
<yofel> it did that for me twice in the last week...
<yofel> I'm not sure why it prefers my HDMI port (well, displayport) over my internal card :/
<penguin42> yeh, same problem
<penguin42> especially since they're is nothing plugged in to the HDMI
<penguin42> there
<penguin42> bizarre; youtube just started playign videos at like 5x speed - restarting pa fixed it
<Ian_Corne> you have discovered the hyper PA function
<Ian_Corne> nah, that's something that would appear in an apple slideshow, sorry
<penguin42> I mean a fast-forward in youtube would be very nice - but still
<Ian_Corne> it's available
<Ian_Corne> if you enable html5 playback
<penguin42> oh - didn't know
<penguin42> hmph package upgrade of flashplugin-installer failing
<Ian_Corne> something with ndiswrapper
<Ian_Corne> and i32 libs
<penguin42> nod
<Ian_Corne> there's a 64 bit beta
<Ian_Corne> which isn't broken
<penguin42> yeh, par for the course
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<Ian_Corne> par for the course?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Normal, expected
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Common expression here; derived from golf
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<Ian_Corne> here being?
<Ian_Corne> I'm from belgium so english isn't my mother tongue
<penguin42> UK
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I believe (not being a golfer) that each golf hole has a 'par' which is the number of shots taken to play it on average; so that's what's expected
<Ian_Corne> yes i know
<Ian_Corne> but are you from the UK or the US?
<penguin42> UK
<Ian_Corne> or is it used in all english speaking countries
<Ian_Corne> I will add the expression to my vocabulary
<jbicha> it's American too
<Ian_Corne> yeah I learned most of my english from tv and talking on irc and mumble/ventrillo
<Ian_Corne> so not too high quality :D
<penguin42> youch; learning language via irc....I could tell you anything
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-21
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> first came tv ofcource
<Ian_Corne> with the simpsons and friends and all other shows
<Ian_Corne> everthing is subtitled here in Flanders (flemish part of belgium)
<sebsebseb> hi
<Ian_Corne> hey
<sebsebseb> Ian_Corne: hey
<DanaG> hmm, Oneiric upgrade is uninstallable, because it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop... but it won't tell me the actual dependency info.
<DanaG> Where is that info logged?
<jtaylor> probably just some archive inconsistency, wait a while
<penguin42> is that from a gui or command line?
<DanaG> Both update-manager and do-release-upgrade return the same failure.
<DanaG> I do have some amount of third-party repo stuff, but I moved sources.list.d away temporarily.
<DanaG> It should just fire up aptitude to try to resolve, or something. =þ
 * penguin42 would try from the command line, it normally says more - or as jtaylor says, give it a while and try again
<penguin42> DanaG: But if you've got 3rd party stuff in, I'd purge those first (using purge-ppa)
<DanaG> Is there a log somewhere?
<yofel> there is somewhere in /var/log/
<DanaG> Ah, now I remember what I had third-party.... mainly just va-api stuff, I think.
<DanaG> I tried building mplayer-vaapi myself, and it kept giving me "unknown parameter: -va"
<penguin42> va?
<DanaG> yeah, you have to do -vo vaapi -va vaapi
<DanaG> or at least you did last time I tried.
<penguin42> what is 'va'
<DanaG> Beats me, but it was always required.  vo alone didn't do it.
<penguin42> shrug
<DanaG> For mplayer-vaapi.
<DanaG> Anyway, I found /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<DanaG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/671381/
<DanaG> There's the apt.log.
<DanaG> at-spi and gnome-orca.  Removing them now.
<penguin42> anyway, bed
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/790240
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790240 in java-access-bridge (Ubuntu Oneiric) "at-spi needs demotion for oneiric (at-spi2-core in main)" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> ah, no need to file a bug.. it's already there.
<Ian_Corne> DanaG: I think all 3rd party repos get disabled automaticly when you do-release-upgrade, doesn't help with the purge tho
<DanaG> Actually, I think my issue was that one.
<DanaG> My gripe with the disabling third-party:
<DanaG> It not only disables PPAs; it also switches from blazing-fast mirrors.kernel.org to slow archive.ubuntu.com.
<Ian_Corne> :D
<DanaG> Really, I'd say it should disable third-party only if the third-party doesn't have Ubuntu's official signature.
<bjsnider> DanaG, the -va option means "video acceleration"
<bjsnider> haven't seen you in here in a log time
<DanaG> Yeah, I've been working at a company that's primarily Windows-based, and have been playing games when on the weekend.
<DanaG> But I decided that I might as well try +1 on my laptop... and leave my server on Natty.
<bjsnider> you escaped cal poly san luis obispo?
<DanaG> hmm, issues with libc-bin...
<DanaG> Woah, boatloads of dependency issues.
<DanaG> Things like libgl1-mesa-glx.
<DanaG> libc-bin conflicts with libc-bin
<DanaG> Hmm, only aptitude is showing all that, when I try to dist-upgrade.
<DanaG> It wants to remove darn near everything.
<DanaG> How can a package conflict with itself?
<DanaG> apt-get, on the other hand, is giving sane results.
<DanaG>  './usr/share/doc/libglib2.0-0/changelog.Debian.gz' is different from the same file on the system
<DanaG> ah, probably getlibs.
<DanaG> rm'ing the file fixed it.
<micahg> DanaG: aptitude doesn't seem to work with multiarch fully
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> hmm, would it be possible to, as a workaround, ignore non-native packages?
<micahg> idk
<DanaG> I'd imagine that'd be easier to do than making it fully support multiarch.
<DanaG> s/making/to make/
<DanaG> Argh, stupid X... makes my text tiny by ignoring my screen's real size.
<DanaG> It's a feature!  Now I have a 20-inch laptop!
<DanaG> Oh, and my panel is entirely missing.
<DanaG> Ouch, that tiny text is already giving me a headache.
<DanaG> Okay, so once I set it to 1.5 scaling (thanks to Xorg lying), the size 11 default is huge.
<DanaG> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver forces 96 DPI on randr-1.2-capable drivers, overriding correct autodetection" [Normal,Reopened]
<bullgard4_> [GNOME 3] Why is there a file /usr/share/applications/synaptic-kde.desktop although I never asked for KDE when I set up my Oneiric?
<rww> the synaptic package contains .desktop files for GNOME and KDE, I'd assume.
<rww> Probably because one uses gksudo and the other kdesudo
<bullgard4_> Ah! Thank you.
<jbicha> bullgard4_: it looks like the second to the last line in synaptic-kde.desktop is the answer also but I don't know what it means
<bullgard4_> jbicha: The last line of my file synaptic-kde.desktop reads: "OnlyShowIn=KDE;". Do you refer tho this line of text?
<bullgard4_> -h
<jbicha> the line above that
<bullgard4_> jbicha: The last but one line of my file synaptic-kde.desktop reads: "X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true". I do not know the function of the X-KDE-SubstituteUID flag.
<jbicha> neither do I, but you can Google for it if you like
<bullgard4_> I found an explanation here (although not explicitely for Ubuntu): https://features.opensuse.org/307769: "All YaST .destop files in /usr/share/applications/YaST2 use the "X-KDE-SubstituteUID" to make them running as root. X-KDE-SubstituteUID is a KDE only "workaround" for that only KDE is supposed to be able to understand. Really, also GNOME as very famous DE understand that."
<vyshay> how can i get flashplayer working? http://pastebin.com/HT7cQ4xj
<IdleOne> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<vyshay> that page is really old
<micahg> vyshay: how long have you been running oneiric?
<vyshay> 2 weeks.  kubuntu
<IdleOne> so what if it is old, it works (for me) running kubuntu
<micahg> hmm, can you take a look at this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<vyshay> trying it out...
<vyshay> i think that's working!  thanks
<micahg> vyshay: you're welcome
<nperry> anyone else getting all the udev warnings on boot?
<rww> yes
<nperry> I'll assume there is already a bug report for it then?
<nperry> As I can't remember the exact error to report it
<nperry> and can't seem to find logs
<rww> no idea, sorry :(
<nperry> bug 829561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 829561 in udev (Ubuntu) "udev fails to execute /lib/udev/input_id because of missing files/directories." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829561
<nperry> I think!
<raju> hello i am using xubuntu 11.10 i am not getting sound in my system .previously it was played good . to attempt a call i have muted that  and again disabled the mute . but from that instant i am not getting sound. i have tried by restarting my system also
<raju> please help on this
<raju>  ....
<Machtin> safe-upgrade wants to remove gstreamer0.10-camerabin{u}, is this replaced by something?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Machtin> good :)
<Peddy> jbicha, just dropping by to let you know I 'fixed' my oneric bug of the day - bug 744812. It made qt programs like clementine and smplayer ugly with the default font.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Oneiric) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> hey
<BluesKaj> I have a stack, double fault running after booting into my other pc ...can someone explain this to me ?
<BluesKaj> looks like it's checking or writing to the disk , but i've never seen this before so ....
<ikonia> whats happening ?
<BluesKaj> Double fault 0000 (#incremental numbers scrolling by) SMP
<ikonia> has something changed to cause this or did you always get it
<penguin42> that's the fall out of whatever was the first message which will have long gone off the top
<penguin42> hmph - this nspluginwrapper foul up is a pain
<BluesKaj> never seen this before
<BluesKaj> ikonia, my screen froze , lost use of KB and mouse , so I had to do a hard power down
<ikonia> BluesKaj: so just randomly popped up
<BluesKaj> upon reboot after grub
<BluesKaj> that's when this happened
<ari-tczew> if I have installed nvidia-current 280.13, how can I force it to got it enabled? Jockey shows - installed, not used
<penguin42> hmph, annoying - downgrading nspluginwrapper doesn't help
<BluesKaj> penguin42, check this out, it works on my pc, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh but why doesn't downgrading both nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-installer work?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, just remove nspluginwrapper
<penguin42> yeh but I don't understand what just changed
<BluesKaj> a more mature flashplugin , it runs without the plugin wrapper , maybe ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: no, that ppa is just the 64bit beta - not the same thing
<BluesKaj> well penguin42 ,sorry , guess i misunderstood
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> im using OO with gnome-panel session
<zniavre> but there  is bluetooth and network-applet icons missing
<zniavre> like everybody using gnome-panel session?
<auk> hello, is it just me or is flash currently broken in the repos?
<penguin42> auk: Yes it is
<BluesKaj> auk, there's afix on sevenmachines/launchpad
<Ian_Corne> not really a fix
<Ian_Corne> it's just the 64 bit version
<BluesKaj> well it works
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Ian_Corne> workaround
<Ian_Corne> but it's better then using 32bit flash on 64 bit systems
<BluesKaj> no nspluginwrapper needed
<penguin42> Be careful about recommending the 64bit version - it's not obvious when it's security maintained
<penguin42> and it's a beta that can disappear (it has done before)
<auk> ok many thanks i'm going to go ahead and install from sevenmachines
<auk> is this a recent development with the flash package or is it long-standing?
<penguin42> auk: Last week
<BluesKaj> well.I didn't realize that the wrapper ws being used at first but most system nowadays are 64bit
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's because Adobe won't release the 64bit officially rather than as a Beta
<BluesKaj> penguin42,  because it's a bit buggy or is it politics ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Poltiics I think - at one point they pulled it completely; and the problem is you really need to keep up to date with Flash versions for security
<bjsnider> this situation appears to have changed
<penguin42> bjsnider: Where?
<bjsnider> the alst 2 flash 11 releases have had both arches
<penguin42> Adobe still list it as Beta on their site
<bjsnider> flash 11 is at beta
<bjsnider> so that is a misleading statement
<bjsnider> i386 is also beta at the moment
<penguin42> bjsnider: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect shows 64bit as a 'preview release'
<penguin42> (for 10.x)
<bjsnider> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html
<bjsnider> they are offering both amd64 and i386 side by side
<penguin42> bjsnider: Right, so the interesting question is whether the 64bit will survive when it finally gets released
<bjsnider> it looks like it will
<penguin42> bjsnider: The flashplugin-installer packages only install release stuff not beta; and it'll be great if it does survive
<bjsnider> well, the official stuff does that, but there are custom ppa versions, like mine and sevenmachines
<bjsnider> and with oneiric multiarch should mean that everybody can use the i386 version if they want
<fasta> How can I see the difference between a crashed Ubuntu and one which just takes eons of time to load?
<fasta> Or: why is there no real progress bar or some escape hatch to show me what it is doing?
<fasta> Also, it doesn't boot.
<bjsnider> fasta, if you hit escape when the boot screen is appearing you can see what it's doing
<fasta> bjsnider: OK, I see that, but I see all kinds of udev problems.
<fasta> bjsnider: what happened to gnome-2.X in this version of Ubuntu?
<fasta> bjsnider: i.e. Ubuntu Classic.
<Ian_Corne> it is no longer supported
<bjsnider> it isn't needed anymore
<fasta> Why not?
<fasta> Your 'new' interface is pretty broken and lacks any kind of polish compared to 2.X.
<bjsnider> there's a 2d unity and a gnome-shell fallback
<fasta> bjsnider: how does gnome-shell compare to gnome 2.x?
<bjsnider> fasta, that's too general a question
<bjsnider> you can try it for yourself if you want
<fasta> bjsnider: is gnome-shell newer?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> it's gnome3's default shell
<bjsnider> gnome-shell is gnome-2's replacement
<Ian_Corne> well, gnome-shell is gnome-panel's replacement, no? :p
<Ian_Corne> gnome2 and 3 are just collections of packages, right?
<fasta> Ok, and what about the ton of issues I have with simply booting my machine?
<bjsnider> that's right
<fasta> It takes about 5 minutes and human intervention to get to a desktop.
<Ian_Corne> you're gonna have to be more cspecific fasta
<fasta> Ian_Corne: where is the boot process logged?
<bjsnider> i guess the easiest response is "it's alpha software, expect problems"
<fasta> bjsnider: 11.04 also has problems.
<fasta> bjsnider: 9.10 also had problems.
<bjsnider> maybe on your system
<fasta> bjsnider: on multiple systems.
<bjsnider> not all hardware is as friendly to linux as we'd like
<fasta> bjsnider: it has nothing to do with hardware.
<fasta> bjsnider: these all were Ubuntu specific problems.
<Ian_Corne> i've got a feeling you're just venting your rage
<bjsnider> did they fix all the bugs you submitted?
<Ian_Corne> use another distro then.
<fasta> bjsnider: no
<fasta> Ian_Corne: no, you should just say 'oh, do cat <blah/bootlog>
<fasta> Ian_Corne: then I could give a dump of all the issues and then I assume someone would actually fix it.
<fasta> Unless you want Ubuntu to keep sucking forever.
<bjsnider> what did they do about the bugs you submitted?
<fasta> bjsnider: they basically asked whether I could check it with a newer version...
<fasta> bjsnider: because they never read the bugs in the first place. Way to go.
<fasta> 1) Create a buggy system 2) Wait for users to get pissed 3) No users
<Ian_Corne> dmesg is a good start to look at boot stuff, xorg log
<fasta> Ian_Corne: what is wrong with that answer?
<bjsnider> ubuntu has a lot more users than any other distro
<Ian_Corne> well, if you would be a little friendlier, maybe i would have helped you with more joy
<fasta> Ian_Corne: the answer is wrong, because there should simply be one command which will dump everything relevant to a file suitable for debugging.
<fasta> Ian_Corne: this requires multiple user interactions, which is a sure sign of bad system design.
<Ian_Corne> ugh
<fasta> Every program should provide a reason for failing.
<Ian_Corne> i'm out
<fasta> A good reason.
<Ian_Corne> And people shouldn't make war
<fasta> Not some lame excuse because some lame programmer was too lazy writing the program right the first time.
<penguin42> fasta: Writing big programs is hard! Yes some of the bugs in Ubuntu are silly, but hey all the programmers are human
<fasta> penguin42: writing big programs is easy.
<fasta> penguin42: I know, because I did.
<bjsnider> what program?
<fasta> bjsnider: nothing which is open-source.
<fasta> bjsnider: well, I did write some patches.
<bjsnider> photoshop?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<fasta> bjsnider: no, not photoshop.
<bjsnider> microsoft turd?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bjsnider, :P
<fasta> bjsnider: ....
<bjsnider> windows internet exploder?
<fasta> I think it is just epic failure if in 2011 you are not able to boot an extremely standard Intel processor successfully.
<bjsnider> yeah but this is alpha software
<fasta> All the involved standards are years old.
<Ian_Corne> and it's not just the processor..
<fasta> All the hardware is fine.
<fasta> It is the higher level stuff which messes up things.
<penguin42> fasta: The problem is that the testing tends to be done on a relatively small set of hardware, especially not older stuff
<fasta> The drivers are pretty good too.
<fasta> (They still suck, but they are not the main problem).
<fasta> It are the programmers that do the 'glueing together of stuff' that are the problem.
<bjsnider> the drivers are pretty good but they suck
<fasta> bjsnider: I have high standards.
<Ian_Corne> and a bad attitude
<fasta> (which incidentally is the problem with Ubuntu(
<fasta> )
<bjsnider> i say get in the trenches and fix the problems yourself. you clearly have the ability
<Ian_Corne> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ go, implement your own high standards
<penguin42> fasta: Please don't come here and just moan about things!
<BluesKaj> fast doyou have any positive ideas to help the situation or....?
<penguin42> fasta: Feel free to fix things though so that they do meet your standards
<fasta> bjsnider: the reason likely is that there is no incentive for me to fix all the broken systems introduced by others.
<bjsnider> well, getting your system working to your own satisfaction is reason enough, no?
<kyubutsu> no
<BluesKaj> fasta, so you say others should have the incentive . but not you ?
<fasta> BluesKaj: there is a company behind it, no?
<kyubutsu> fastaOS will top the charts when it comes out in 2055
<penguin42> fasta: I agree it is depressing when lots of things are broken - I don't know a good way to stop it happening though; the problem is that there is a lot of requirement for drivers for new hardware and new features (that IMHO aren't great) but that doesn't necessarily let stuff stabilise
<bjsnider> i would use fastaos
<Tetsuo55> its fairly easy to prevent it
<fasta> Writing an OS takes about a month or so.
 * BluesKaj throws fasta a crying towel
<bjsnider> what would it cost me to run it?
<Tetsuo55> you just need a good and compelete toolcycle
<kyubutsu> there, i gave you plenty of time for perfection, fasta
<Tetsuo55> all patches need to go through a codereview, like gerrit, then a buildbot tries to compile it, and when that works it runs unit tests
<bjsnider> took microsoft 6 years to write vista
<fasta> kyubutsu: by that time you are already replaced by a machine anyway.
<bjsnider> 6 years and $4 billion
<fasta> bjsnider: because they do backwards compatibility.
<Tetsuo55> the only hard part is getting a builbot for all the more common hardware configurations
<fasta> bjsnider: and because they put all kinds of pointless stuff into their OS.
<Tetsuo55> but i guess you could talk to the bigger manufacturers about that
<Tetsuo55> and we need more people calling up the hardware manufacters to demand proper open source data and drivers
<Tetsuo55> (even on other os's like windows)
<fasta> I don't care about open source. We need protocols that are defined.
<kyubutsu> :(
<fasta> The protocols are about specifications. A pile of code means nothing by itself.
<Tetsuo55> when you make defined protocols for hardware and drivers, your already 90% open source
<Tetsuo55> the protocols and specs are mostly closed source right now
<bjsnider> so you don't care if the process of defining the protocols is open or if an organization like apple just comes out and says 'this is the way it is'
<Tetsuo55> and all the drivers already supposedly follow linux kernel specs perfectly
<fasta> bjsnider: you are just a troll.
<kyubutsu> :o
<bjsnider> i are?
<kyubutsu> whoa.. thought this was -offtopic for a second
<kyubutsu> :o
<fasta> bjsnider: yes, because I never said that.
<Tetsuo55> if you guys are serious about this stuff
<Tetsuo55> http://keithcu.com/wordpress/
<Tetsuo55> http://keithcu.com/wordpress/?page_id=407
<bjsnider> you said you didn't care about open source
<Tetsuo55> thats a book and blog by an ex-microsoft employee that focusss on the big problems like kernel instability
<kyubutsu> guys, ubuntu-offtopic is over there --->
<Tetsuo55> hes also contacted linus several times
<Tetsuo55> he also targets ubuntu directly, saying that more should be invested in bug-fixing devs
 * penguin42 has some sympathy with that - I wouldn't mind a primarily bug fix release
 * BluesKaj thinks there's , about trollstransference going on here
<bjsnider> canonical doesn't have unlimited resources
<penguin42> say one in every 5 releases; no new features (except keeping up with current hardware), just fixes
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, nope it's over here on my client <-----  :)
<fasta> AFAIK, hardware didn't change in the past 30 years in any significant way.
<kyubutsu> then go debian, and come to ubuntu+1 for giggles and fun, penguin42
<kyubutsu> :-P
<fasta> It is just a leadership problem.
<penguin42> fasta: That's not true - it's much more complex to get a PC to do everything these days unless you want to only run text mode
<penguin42> fasta: Just to interact with a USB keyboard is 10s of times harder than an old PS/2 one as a simple example
<fasta> penguin42: and why is it so hard?
<penguin42> kyubutsu: Well except Debian doesn't either!
<fasta> penguin42: not because it is inherently hard.
<penguin42> fasta: No, it's because there are more layers of protocol in the hardware/firmware - and the OS has to deal with them
<penguin42> fasta: But people expect more these days; they expect suspend/resume, they expect hot plug USB devices, error recovery on SATA, etc
<penguin42> fasta: They expect that when they plug in their printer that the right driver gets loaded - not that everything is just an FX-80 like it was 30 years ago!
<kyubutsu> 19 million lines of kernel code cant be wrong!
<kyubutsu> >:(
<penguin42> kyubutsu: Well....
<BluesKaj> one would think the ppl here are getting paid to fix things , from your attiude fasta , take it to canonical and be done with it
<fasta> kyubutsu: yes, they can.
<penguin42> fasta: They expect power saving features, they expect it to run well on multi core processors, on machines with 512MB RAM (e.g. a netbook/tablet) and machines with 128GB RAM, work off an SD card and a vast fibre channel storage array - doing all that is hard!
<penguin42> fasta: Now personally those things are more important to me than pretty GUI but hey
<fasta> penguin42: well, I disagree that doing that is hard.
<penguin42> fasta: Hah  - then we agree to disagree!
<fasta> penguin42: all of that might be 'work', but it is not a hard scientific problem.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I think you've just been trolled :)
<kyubutsu> penguin42: you forgot to mention wifi connectivity
<kyubutsu> :(
<penguin42> kyubutsu: Oh yeh that's about a billion lines of code...
 * penguin42 prefers ether - you know where your packets are going with ether
<fasta> The only hard part is artificial barriers like not telling what the hardware does in the first place.
<BluesKaj> this is going nowhere ...bbl
<fasta> Perhaps also broken hardware, which doesn't meet the spec, but those items should simply not work.
<fasta> They should be returned to the store.
<fasta> E.g. all realtek chips should never ever have existed in the first place.
<fasta> Linux uses tons of code to work around all kinds of problems, but then there are still cases in which it might not work.
<BluesKaj> where's the OT cops ? !
<fasta> I will stop.
<bjsnider> you don't work for realtek in the publicity dept. i guess
<fasta> So, I have failed to execute '/lib/udev/input_id' input_id /devices/<lots of stuff>'.
<fasta> Just tell me why that should possibly happen.
<BluesKaj> my realtek chip works ok, except there's nosimultaneous analog and digital audio output
<fasta> I also get mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000, 100000000 old: write-back new: write-combining.
<BluesKaj> but I can't expect mush from an entry level integrated soundard
<penguin42> fasta: I think the mtrr stuff is normally BIOS bugs that the kernel fixes
<BluesKaj> mush heh =much
<fasta> penguin42: ah, so you are saying that before it did work and with an Ubuntu change it doesn't work anymore that it really is the BIOS fault?
<fasta> penguin42: generally Linux doesn't work that way; it tries to work arounds things.
<penguin42> fasta: Possibly; that mtrr message is just a warning though; I don't think it should be a killer
<fasta> penguin42: it is not a killer, since if I wait a few minutes I can boot just fine.
<fasta> penguin42: however, gdm does not start automatically.
<fasta> penguin42: so, I have to do that manually and if I do that, I can get a KDE session.
<Ian_Corne> fasta: install lightdm
<penguin42> fasta: I doubt the mtrr stuff is causing that (bad MTRR settings can cause stuff to run **very** slowly - i.e. cache off - but I doubt thats the cause here)
<Ian_Corne> it's the new greeter for 11.10
<fasta> But the fact that I need to do all of this, is pretty insane.
<penguin42> fasta: Yeh you shouldn't have to - it's a bug if you're having to; but hey +1 is still in Alpha
<Ian_Corne> for an alpha release?
<Ian_Corne> No it's not insane.
<fasta> Ian_Corne: what would that help?
<Ian_Corne> isntalling lightdm?
<fasta> Ian_Corne: yes
<penguin42> fasta: I'd say the udev stuff sounds more of an issue - I've seen some stuff happen with broken udev config files (e.g. added for special devices like scanners or mobile phones) that were broken config files
<fasta> Ian_Corne: I already did, though.
<Ian_Corne> enable it as the default greeter
<Ian_Corne> and check if it works now
 * penguin42 gets dinner
<fasta> penguin42: ok, I did that now.
<fasta> Ian_Corne: ok, I did that now.
<Ian_Corne> what's in your /etc/udev/rules.d?
<Ian_Corne> there shouldn't be to much in there
<fasta> The udev stuff is also pretty impossible to debug.
<Ian_Corne> well check that direcotry
<Ian_Corne> directory
<fasta> It should say 'file /hadasdasdasd/dasdas/dadasdas/d.sh' had a non-zero exit status.
<Ian_Corne> as penguin42 stated you could be using broken config files
<Ian_Corne> but it doesn't so no sense in complaining here about it
<Ian_Corne> write a bugreport, send a msg to the udev maintainer mailing list
<Ian_Corne> ubuntu-bug udev
<Ian_Corne> is the command
<fasta> Ian_Corne: likely it is just a matter of deleting some files for my system.
<fasta> (all of these problems could have been stopped at compile time, btw)
<fasta> Er prevented*
<Ian_Corne> compiletime?
<Ian_Corne> installation time
<fasta> Ian_Corne: no, at compile time.
<fasta> Anyway, that's again another discussion.
<fasta> Can I force it to continue somewhat faster?
<Ian_Corne> so they should check, when they do the build of the package, if there are any wrong files on YOUR system?
<fasta> It seems there is some time out going on.
<bjsnider> fasta, do you know there are actual channels where you can talk to the devs about these concerns?
<bjsnider> such as #ubuntu-devel, and #ubuntu-motu
<Ian_Corne> fasta: i asked you to list the contents of /etc/udev/rules.d
<Ian_Corne> but you still didn't respond
<fasta> Ian_Corne: you also asked me to reboot my computer.
<Ian_Corne> when?
<fasta> Ian_Corne: and it so happens that it still didn't gave me the new window.
<fasta> Ian_Corne: saying whether I want to 'resume' booting.
<Ian_Corne> window?
<Ian_Corne> ah
<fasta> Ian_Corne: so, this is a boot with that other dm installed.
<fasta> Ian_Corne: now I have the resume dialog.
<Ian_Corne> ok
<fasta> Ian_Corne: there are just 70-perseistent-cd.rules and 70-persistent-net.rules and README
<fasta> Ian_Corne: modulo that typo.
<Ian_Corne> ok, so nothing fishy there
<Ian_Corne> well, my next step would be to do "ubuntu-bug udev"
<Ian_Corne> it will collect the logs files and create a bug report on launchpad
<Ian_Corne> more knowledgeable people will help you there
<fasta> I think I am just going to recompile my kernel myself.
<fasta> Likely someone has already fixed it (as always).
<Ian_Corne> you think it's a kernel problem?
<fasta> Ian_Corne: yes, I think so.
<fasta> lightdm is pretty useless, imho.
<Gamoder> Hi - I wonder whether 11.10 will be supporting significantly more (and/or better) hardware than the current 11.04 does (especially regarding Nvidia Optimus and some «Multitouch»-Touchpads)
<penguin42> Gamoder: I don't know, but if you knew which program/package deals with it then it might be possible to look at the changelog for that package
<Gamoder> Unfortunately I don't think I know that - and since I am currently not using mentioned new-hardware notebook I can't look it up now
<DanaG> Speaking of touchpads, I wish somebody would address this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/546697
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546697 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "enable multitouch support on older touchpads, as supported by driver v15.0.9.0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> There's precisely one Windows driver that unlocks multi-finger detection on ALL touchpads... so we need to figure out how it's doing that.
<Gamoder> strange - I had no problems using «multitouch» (well - two-finger-scroll/tap - which is all I need) with my old notebook
<DanaG> And speaking of scrolling, Gnome really needs an option to enable BOTH kinds of scrolling.
<Gamoder> you mean scrolling both on the edge and using two fingers? Well - i personally don't need it, but of course it would be nice. But hey, it's Gnome and not KDE, so ...
<DanaG> For me, I need it if I want to use a magic trackpad with my laptop.
<DanaG> Internal touchpad won't do two-finger (at least, in Linux, or in any other Windows driver).
<Gamoder> Magic trackpad = the thing you can do finger gestures on?
<DanaG> So either I get two-finger on magic trackpad and NO SCROLLING AT ALL on internal,
<DanaG> Or I get edge-scrolling on both.
<Gamoder> ah, ok
<Gamoder> So I'd prefer edge-scrolling on both :-)
<DanaG> I'd prefer to have both on both.
<DanaG> With that one magic Windows driver, I have two-finger and edge scrolling on the internal touchpad.
<Gamoder> ok - but actually, for my new notebook, I would like to have at least one of all these options :-)
<DanaG> The Windows driver for the magic trackpad suck too much, though.
<DanaG> lost an 's' there.
<Gamoder> yeah - Windows mouse acceleration is somewhat strange, I think
<DanaG> The internal touchpad, on the other hand, is great in Windows.
<DanaG> Magic Trackpad's driver is deliberately garbage.
<DanaG> Can't even right-click properly.
<DanaG> Anyway, what kind of touchpad do you have?
<DanaG> Recent Synaptics?
<Gamoder> Some kind of Alps Touchpad, I think
<mongy> ok I am trying out alpha3.  how can I change font sizes?
<Ian_Corne> i think via ubuntu-tweak
<Ian_Corne> or something along those lines
<penguin42> scary that doesn't seem doable by default
<rww> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-1 (oneiric), package size 51 kB, installed size 500 kB
<rww> ubuntu tweak is a different thing :)
<Ian_Corne> idd penguin42
<rww> psh, why would normal users /ever/ want to change the font size. /s
<mongy> because its just huge
<mongy> first thing I do since unity is reduce font and reduce the big wedge that is the launcher
<Dimmuxx> reducing font size is always one of the first things I do on a fresh ubuntu install
<htorque> gnome devs should consider renaming that tool. "tweak" is a synonym for "screw up your system". no windows user will ever try it. :P
<DanaG> Yeah, the default font size, assuming CORRECT DPI, is huge.
<Gamoder> Hmm ... not that bad for me
<DanaG> Unfortunately, Xorg pulls screen dimensions out of its butt to make up a hardcoded 96 DPI.
<DanaG> So I now have a 20-inch laptop!  It's a feature!
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<DanaG> I booted Ubuntu, and bam, instant headache from the tiny font size.
<ali1234> DanaG: it only does that when used with broken hardware and/or drivers
<ali1234> unless you use KDE, then anything can happen
<ali1234> if i didn't have a 24" monitor i would definitely want to decrease the font size
<htorque> so, only in the common case. :P i'm a bit sad you can only change a "text-scaling-factor" instead of the dpi setting...
<Gamoder> I never have wanted to decrease the font size
<penguin42> is fairly sure people often want to increase stuff if they have bad eyes or a high res display
<Gamoder> But a problem is that even for a given font size, GTK (at least the default sytle) needs much space - especially visible when comparing Windows-Eclipse VS Gnome-Eclipse
<diverse_izzue> my nautilus hangs upon opening a file properties dialog. anyone else?
<DanaG> ali1234: wrong.
<DanaG> It actively lies.
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver forces 96 DPI on randr-1.2-capable drivers, overriding correct autodetection" [Normal,Reopened]
<ali1234> works for me
<dupondje> Damn Empathy
<dupondje> its like the most crashing app :s
<BUGabundo> Power Night o/
<BUGabundo> does this work for anyone? http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
<etph987> anyone know a hack to get classic gnome on 11.10?
<rww> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.5-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 196 kB
<rww> assuming "something that looks moderately like GNOME 2" counts as "classic gnome"
<rww> since there is no GNOME 2 on oneiric
<etph987> unity drives me crazy, got classic running on 11.04
<Ian_Corne> etph987: have you looked at lxde?
<etph987> like kde
<etph987> is there a way of upgrading to gnome 3 in 11.04?
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<rww> oh, right, #ubuntu+1
 * rww sighs
<rww> etph987: /msg ubottu !gnome3
<Ian_Corne> etph987: there's a ppa
<Ian_Corne> BUT
<Ian_Corne> i wouldn't do it
<etph987> how come? lan_Come
<Ian_Corne> Ian Corne
<Ian_Corne> ;-)
<rww> as I said, /msg ubottu !gnome3
<Ian_Corne> because when I tried it, it didn't work well and broke unity and gnome-classic
<etph987> ohh k
<Ian_Corne> but rww has to tell you something
<Ian_Corne> :p
<etph987> ubottu !gnome3
<ubottu> Oneiric will use GNOME 3.x packages. The 3.x packages will be landing soon, if not yet updated, it'll happen soonish. You can also help the desktop team update packages, ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more info on helping the team.
<Ian_Corne> no, he said /msg ubottu !gnome3
<rww> doesn't work in here, there's a !gnome3-#ubuntu+1. hence me saying /msg.
<Ian_Corne> It basicly says what I said, didn't know :)
<BUGabundo> nite tech world
<Ian_Corne> gn
<alex-mayorga> I got caught in the multiarch changes, any easy fix?
<alex-mayorga> !multiarch
<jtaylor> whats your issue?
<Ian_Corne> i guess the ndiswrapper?
<alex-mayorga> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade fails with Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found.
<jtaylor> did you enable multiarch?
<alex-mayorga> yup, followed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<poolie> hi
<poolie> is it just me or is it really hard to resize windows on oneiric unity
<poolie> if they don't have a resize grab handle within the window
<jtaylor> yes some don't have it
<jtaylor> there were some complaints about them, apparently someone caved :(
<jtaylor> I liked them
<jtaylor> alex-mayorga: can you give more detail
<alex-mayorga> I got bitten by bug 357965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357965 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "MASTER package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: wrapper update crashes when gcu-plugin is installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357965
<alex-mayorga> that lead to bug 830526
<jtaylor> thats a old bug :O
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830526 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "Dependency missing for flashplugin-installer in Oneiric" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830526
<alex-mayorga> so I followed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<alex-mayorga> no my regular aptitude update aptitude safe-upgrade is not working
<alex-mayorga> just looking for a fix, if any
<jtaylor> what does apt-get dist-upgrade say`
<alex-mayorga> jtaylor: 35 upgraded, 9 newly installed, 11 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alex-mayorga> let me go that route, thanks
<jtaylor> check what it removes
<jtaylor> dist-upgrade is not safe
<alex-mayorga> brltty-x11 gir1.2-unity-3.0 gnome-mag gstreamer0.10-camerabin libatspi1.0-0
<alex-mayorga>   libgjs0b liblightdm-gobject-0-0 libntfs-3g75 libpulse-browse0
<alex-mayorga>   lightdm-greeter-example-gtk ntfsprogs
<alex-mayorga> shall I cancel?
<poolie> jtaylor, were you replying to me about resizing?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> but I know nothing about it
<alex-mayorga> poolie: I think there's a known issue about 1 pixel borders
<jtaylor> alex-mayorga: seems safe
<alex-mayorga> jtaylor: thanks! I'm upgrading right now
<Ian_Corne> alex-mayorga: show us what it's going to install too
<Ian_Corne> newly
<Ian_Corne> i think ntfsprogs doesn't have a replacement, which is normal and brltty either
<Ian_Corne> the rrest should have a replacement
<Ian_Corne> but as long as ubuntu-desktop isn't removed, you should keep a working system I think
<miki>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<alex-mayorga> Ian_Corne: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/672005/
<Ian_Corne> ah kernel updates! good :)
<alex-mayorga> should I go ahead?
<Ian_Corne> think so
<jtaylor> yes looks fine
<Ian_Corne> I did these updates before too
<alex-mayorga> thanks guys
<Ian_Corne> except the kernel
<Ian_Corne> don't know about that
<jtaylor> kernell upgrades are usually safe
<jtaylor> as they don't remove the old one
<jtaylor> if it breaks, boot the old one
<alex-mayorga> yup, would let you know
<alex-mayorga> for now my system is Flash free, due to google-talkplugin
<alex-mayorga> dunno if that's a bod or good thing :)
<Ian_Corne> jtaylor: but they can break your gfx blob
<Ian_Corne> because dkms doesn't install for the older kernels
<Ian_Corne> alex-mayorga: alot of websites still use flash, so i dunno
<poolie> how am i supposed to tab between windows within a single application?
<Ian_Corne> if you can live without, good for you
<rww> poolie: Alt-`
<alex-mayorga> Ian_Corne: only thing I miss id grooveshark.com
<rww> poolie: might be Alt-keyAboveTab, dunno, but it's ` on my keyboard
<Ian_Corne> aha :)
<Ian_Corne> yeah didn't even realise it used flash
<Ian_Corne> alex-mayorga: you're on 64bit?
<alex-mayorga> Ian_Corne: yup
<Ian_Corne> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash/+packages
<Ian_Corne> 64 bit beta flash plugin
<alex-mayorga> wait, the dist upgrade is pulling Flash now
<Ian_Corne> it's pretty stable
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> also good
<Ian_Corne> i like the 64 bit one better then the 32bit+ndis
<alex-mayorga> it crapped again with: nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Ian_Corne> yeah it's broken :p
<jtaylor> it didn't install any i386 libs
<Ian_Corne> idd
<alex-mayorga> Ian_Corne: let me try the 64 bit Flash
<poolie> rww that's what i guessed, since that's it on mac, but it doesn't work for me
<alex-mayorga> I do miss the music down here :(
<poolie> jtaylor, right, bug 160311, a very popular bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160311
<rww> poolie: open Alt-tab, tab to application you want, then start doing Alt-`. That worked for me yesterday.
<alex-mayorga> anyone else with now scroll arrows on Terminal windows?
<rww> I was wondering who originally had the bad idea for that behavior, btw. Utterly unsurprised to hear that it came from OS X
<poolie> rww
<Ian_Corne> ugh ` tabbing
<poolie> wow, that's kind of cool but not very discoverable
<alex-mayorga> Ian_Corne: mind walking me the PPA route, please?
<poolie> also, why not make it look at the top level?
<Ian_Corne> it's awful, i'm on azerty
<jtaylor> apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<Ian_Corne> alex-mayorga: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<Ian_Corne> done
<Ian_Corne> ok jtaylor !
<jtaylor> update, install flashplugin64-installer
<Ian_Corne> steal my thunder why don't you!
<jtaylor> ._.
<Ian_Corne> :)
<jtaylor> no one using opera here or?
<jtaylor> because my flash is broken with opera
<jtaylor> but works fine with other browsers
<alex-mayorga> jtaylor: not here
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-13
<ripps> this is kinda weird, but for the last week, every 5-10 minutes, everything stutters for a second when I'm watching video or playing minecraft. At first I thought it was my wallpaper changer, but I disabled it and it still seems to happen. It's not a critical error and things recover, but I find myself in trouble when playing minecraft. It's kind of a problem to lose control of your keyboard and scren when your character is in the middle 
<ripps> I have Nvidia gt 240 gddr5, so it means I have to use the proprietary blob, because OSS doesn't work at all.
<ripps> I want to file a bug report, but I'm unsure what package to file it against
<Tejas>  Tejas@tejas:~$ sudo su
<Tejas> Cannot execute csh: No such file or directory
<Tejas> Need Help!! In ubuntu 10.04
<Tejas> when trying to sudo su
<histo> join #ubuntu and ask there
<histo> this is support for 12.10
<DrManhattan> Makefile:107: *** Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h.  Stop. <---- can anyone help me with this? I have installed build-essentials, linux-headers-generic, and autoconf and I still get this error.
<ikonia> DrManhattan: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<DrManhattan> 12.04
<ikonia> then this is not the correct channel to ask
<ikonia> this is for 12.10
<ikonia> #ubuntu is the correct place
<DrManhattan> Gee thanks for your help.
<DrManhattan> Anyone else?
<ikonia> sorry, this is not the channel to ask, please don't ask again
<DrManhattan> you are now ignored
<will123> hey guys. apparently 12.10 is defaulting to backlight toggles in unity. in 12.04 it was defaulting to not toggle the backlight
<will123> what's the rationale for the change?
<will123> (i'm not disagreeing with it or anything - just curious!)
<X-tonic> will 12.10 have a gnome like lock screen since 3.5.5 has landed with that feature?
<X-tonic> or does lightdm segregate this, and the lock screen will not be updated?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<philinux> Is there any more news regarding the version of nautilus that 12.10 will ship with?
<dD0T> How usable are the current nightlies? I'm considering giving them a whirl on a new machine but I don't want to completely waste my time if it currently has real show stoppers ;-) (the machine would be a Thinkpad X230). Thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> dD0T; last time I ran 12.10 it was pretty smooth sailing already (and that was with the Alphas!). But please wait for someone who is running it currently.
<AlanBell> anyone else seeing quantal failing to suspend?
<AlanBell> or seeing it successfully suspend?
<trism> AlanBell: just tested my desktop now, seemed to work (I almost never suspend though, so not much of a data point)
<TJ-> AlanBell: Have you looked at /var/log/pm-suspend.log ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Unity just failed to load. :) had to use gnome shell to get here.  ;) gotta love testing +1
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-14
<DreadKnight> anyone interested in making a patch for my proposal (mock-up included) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/985675 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985675 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: Improved accordion effect behavior by prioritizing running applications." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DreadKnight> there's a lot of positive feedback and interest in it
<DreadKnight> and it should improve Unity and the panel a lot for most people
<DreadKnight> shouldn't be too hard to code imo
<ESphynx>  what's with no option to skip the disk encryption in Quantal installation??
<leoquant> diskencryption is something with comes with the alternate iso afaik...?
<ESphynx> alternate iso?
<ESphynx> I downloaded quantal-desktop-i386.iso
<Debolaz> ESphynx: It's a new feature afaik, you might just have gotten a build made at a bad time.
<ESphynx> so thee will be an option? :P
<leoquant> maybe ESphynx, but i haven't seen in my install
<leoquant> it
<ESphynx> k, thx
<philinux> ESphynx: discussion here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040410
<philinux> ESphynx: any help that link
<ESphynx> philinux: well it's saying it's a bug P
<ESphynx> :P
<philinux> indeed
<ESphynx> hehe , thx! was just making sure it's planned to be fixed, not forcing ppl :P
<philinux> Anyone noticed that update-notifier does not run? It hangs due to multiple fontconfig errors
<ESphynx> quantal just died in my VM after a reboot
<smartboyhw> quantal sucks in VMWare
<smartboyhw> Use Oracle VM Virtualbox
<ESphynx> using VBox already
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> That shouldn't happen
<ESphynx> can I move the dock to the right?
<philinux> no
<ESphynx> well , it's not up to date
<ESphynx> SERIOUSLY
<ESphynx> guys
<ESphynx> someone PLEASE fix unity
<Pici> Is there  abug filed for your issue?
<philinux> ESphynx: There was talk of an option on the right for right to left language users
<ESphynx> Pici I wish there is
<ESphynx> it's not about language
<ESphynx> iut's about the mouse
<ESphynx> the mouse is on the right for most people
<philinux> MS says left
<ESphynx> and you have more wrist flexibility to the right
<ESphynx> MS always had a moveable startbar
<philinux> Mark S
<ESphynx> your wrist flexible to the right, to get the mouse all the way to the edge
<ESphynx> well I completely hate Unity
<Pici> Then don't use it.  I don't.
<ESphynx> it's totally broken.
<philinux> ESphynx: use classic or xfce
<ESphynx> it messes up hotkeys
<ESphynx> in precise, alt-tab crashed the system
<ESphynx> well no I use Windows 7 until I'm done writing my own DE :P
<ESphynx> and now, i'm just trying to get a terminal...
<ESphynx> that should be easy to get a terminal on Linux.
<ESphynx> (also Unity does something funky with WM... my app gets a double menu and then the clicking area iscompletely off... not sure how much of that is my X11 code's fault...)
<philinux> ESphynx: I mapped the menu key to terminal
<ESphynx> but out of the box?
<ESphynx> a terminal should not be more than 3 clicks away
<smartboyhw> Ctrl+alt+t
<ESphynx> wth is recent apps?
<ESphynx> why not a list of apps?
<ESphynx> seriously guys.
<Pici> Because thats what the User Experience folks want.  You don't need to use it if you don't like it.
<ESphynx> Unity is a total flop. drop it.
<ESphynx> nobody wants to use it, everybody hates it
<Pici> ESphynx: We're users here, not the people who make those descisions.
<smartboyhw> ESphynx: That's difficult
<smartboyhw> What's the unity channel in IRC?
<ESphynx> I thought Ubuntu was a community thing :P
<smartboyhw> ESphynx: It's been maintained by a group of developers
<Pici> ESphynx: That doesn't mean that everyone has the power to make changes.
<smartboyhw> Pici is correct
<philinux> ESphynx: just hit the apps icon in dash and then filter results - simples
<ESphynx> right, but if the users show the developers they will listen :P
<smartboyhw> Hopefully
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntu-unity to complain
<Pici> The developers don't just pull these ideas out of thin air, they follow the design specifications.
<ESphynx> (I still havne't found my terminal)
<philinux> ESphynx: dash then type ter
<ESphynx> where do those come from?
<philinux> ESphynx: you might like this... http://www.iloveubuntu.net/learn-how-customize-ubuntu-1204s-unity-unity-customization-guide-10-free-72-pages-pdf-book
<ESphynx> philinux: If i wanted to use the keyboard, I would have Ctrl-Alt-F1'ed. (hope taht still works)
<philinux> ctrl alt t
<ESphynx> my concern is how Ubuntu was a decent Linux distro out of the box.
<ESphynx> and it's not anymore
<philinux> unless you've tweaked stuff
<ESphynx> typing term does give it to me :P
<philinux> ESphynx: I'll have to agree to disagree. it works just fine here and 12.10 unity 6.2 is awesome
<ESphynx> but I didn't want to type term :P
<ESphynx> philinux you think so?
<philinux> ESphynx: now lock it to launcher
<ESphynx> damn right I will :P
<Pici> I was an open source conference this past weekend, there were a surprising number of 'power users' using Unity there.
<philinux> ESphynx: however go to keyboard shortcuts and map it to the menu key. The unused key between Alt GR and Ctrl.
<philinux> Simples
<DreadKnight> unity could be way better with a small patch :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/985675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 985675 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher: Improved accordion effect behavior by prioritizing running applications." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ESphynx> Pici: they didn't have a choice :P
<hinjuzqiG> m
<hinjuzqiG> hi
<BluesKaj> HI all
<peterrus> anyone knows if bluetooth A2DP is broken in current Quantal
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: the test you posted is ONLY on intel
<ActionParsnip> so ow do they get 'faster on intel'?
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: or do they mean it has been made faster on the same intel hardware
<Maccer> that's the thing, phoronix is always kind of vague as always
<Maccer> let me dig around
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: its also a poor test as there are too many tngs different
<ActionParsnip> between the releases you can agree
<Maccer> well, they upgraded the kernel from 3.2 to 3.5, which could include some intel specific optimizations
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: also remember how well intel work with Linux and the kernel team ;)
<Maccer> un...fortunately, also a lot of these tests are graphical, so there's another thing
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: plus later Xorg and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Maccer: Xorg isquite important for graphical things...
<Maccer> phoronix is actually using the old mesa libraries though (8.0), you could see possibly even more improvements... maybe not significant though
<ActionParsnip> its a poor test, but you can prove anything with stats
<Maccer> This also might apply less to xubuntu since they mentioned some unity performance improvements, but eh, who knows
<Maccer> I didn't know my girlfr-, unity was that much of a hog
<Maccer> (letrolledhardxd)
<ActionParsnip> Could try LXDE if you want a snappy OS
<Maccer> The only reason I use xubuntu because it's closest to the traditional, pre-unity, windows-like, desktop
<Maccer> And it makes xfce components work together really well
<ActionParsnip> indeed, plus its gtk based, so will run your gnome apps with fewer deps
 * Debolaz hugs Unity.
<Maccer> Meh, I don't have a problem with unity, it's just not my style
<Maccer> I love taskbars
<Maccer> ... at the bottom.
<Debolaz> My other desktop is a Mac though, maybe that explains why I tolerate the launcher better. :-)
 * Debolaz wrote a blog post addressing some criticisms with Unity today.
<Maccer> People think unity is terrible... people think XFCE is butt-ugly... I mean... the eff, man?
<Maccer> Probably the second most modular DE/WM next to KDE
<Debolaz> I actually do think Unity is butt-ugly. :-)
<Maccer> u w0t.
<Debolaz> I tolerate the lack of style, because its so functional. :)
<wilee-nilee> Maccer, can you show proof of most.
<Maccer> hrm?
<Maccer> proof regarding what?  the phoronix article about intel performance improvements in 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> Maccer, that data is not available that most users do not like unity is what I mean it is a mater of the words used and what YOU mean.
<Maccer> Oh, my the general consensus I got was such from early complaints and from le reddit/slashdot.
<Maccer> I don't think most people would die from it, they just don't prefer the interface since most of pre-unity interfaces were... close to windows-style
<high-rez> I'm having troubles with X.org in +1...  It appears Xorg is crashing under specific conditions.  Any time I start kde, or anytime I start firefox udner xfce etc.  Is this known ?
<trism> high-rez: are you running -proposed?
<high-rez> Yeah, I have proposed in my sources.list
<trism> high-rez: yes the version in proposed is aborting for some people, bug 1033142 (I thought there was another one too, but I can't seem to find it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033142 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in dixGetPrivate()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033142
<trism> high-rez: ahh, bug 1033533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033533 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033533
<high-rez> Cool - at least I'm not alone ;-)
<bekks> hi
<bekks> can someone please assist me in installing 12.10 on a PPC?
<bekks> whatever I choose for the partitioning method, I always get a "Failed to remove conflicting files" error, just after creating the / filesystem.
<ActionParsnip> Debolaz: which part do you not like?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. still cant get html5 going.. cant get web apps going either..
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  I am testing right now I can not get a application to read it
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  do you have qt-creator installed ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  also noticed today that Unity3d is not working. :) using unity2d. but 3d drivers seem to be working.
<Dr_Willis> installing it now. :) sudo apt-get install qtcreator
<Dr_Willis> oops.
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis, once installed you can make html5 apps with it
<bobweaver> to test to see if the video works with out flash because the html5 thingy has no flash
<bobweaver> like for this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2UxTqbMHaY&webm=1   (dont work ) I will take screen shot
<Dr_Willis> installing it.. Checking webapps while im waiting. :) still not seemng to work. gmail.com gives me no dialog/requestor..
<Dr_Willis> Ok. qtcreator up and running..
<bobweaver> ok go to file -> create new project
<Dr_Willis> looks nifty. :)
<bobweaver> then select html5
<bobweaver> best IDE imho for linux (c++) & all the qml qt stuff
<bobweaver> here is that picture http://imagebin.org/224568
<bobweaver> that is with ?webm=1
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  after you name your program you can pick a url to copy from
<bobweaver> then just press next till you get to the IDE again then press the green play button in the bottom left
<Dr_Willis> allready ahead of you. :) got my own little browser.. how nifty
<Dr_Willis> Video is virrently Unavailable..
<bobweaver> then it will not work with html5
<Dr_Willis> and its trying html5 it seems when i right click on the video window.
<bobweaver> you added ?webm=1 correct ?
<Dr_Willis> yep
<bobweaver> at the end of the link well yeah you did if it says that it is un-avilble
<bobweaver> This is the tool that is used (preferable) to build unity 2d
<Dr_Willis> clicking on other video links same error for them all.
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. one worked! ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34IvWAefyjA&feature=player_detailpage
<Dr_Willis> Going have to play with Qtcreator some more  in the future.  Im out of touch with the latest cool apps
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  just rember that it can open 1) CMakeList.txt files and also qml.projects
<bobweaver> sorry about the 1) thingy
<Dr_Willis> if i only knew what those were.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I just dont have a need to code much in my daily life.
<bobweaver> CmakeList.txt are instuctions for building packages (c++) using cmake or qmake
<bobweaver> like how make has Makefile
<bobweaver> the power of qt-creator !    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o&feature=g-upl
<bobweaver> that is me building ubuntu tv with qt-creator :)
<Dr_Willis> last major programing i did was in college with my Amiga and its "CanDo!" tool :)
<bobweaver> ! yes
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis, try big buck bunny   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YE7VzlLtp-4&webm=1
<bobweaver> change the main.cpp
<bobweaver> then save (ctrl+s) then run (ctrl+r)
<bobweaver> Dr_Willis,  http://imagebin.org/224571
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> enjoy
<bobweaver> I guess the real power would be to make something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4kv-AoAJ-Q     that uses webm cool stuff
<Dr_Willis> Now i got a headache. ;P
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-15
<Varikonniemi> hello, is there any real reason why ubuntu stays with upstartd, besides from it being made by ubuntu devs?
<Varikonniemi> seems pretty clear to me that systemd is the way to go, even arch is moving in that way now
<Varikonniemi> so question is: could next major release (LTS) come with systemd?
<Debolaz> Varikonniemi: It is possible that systemd might be introduced at a later point. I suspect an issue with switching is that it's a very central part of the OS, and the systemd author does have a bit of reputation of being difficult to work with.
<Debolaz> Varikonniemi: After the issues they had with the GNOME dev team, it's hard to blame Canonical for being a bit vary.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jacruth> Ey guys, how could I add http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4.7-quantal/ to my repositories?
<bobweaver> anyone else here can NOT shut down there computer via pannel ?
<bobweaver> just logs me out for everything wanted to know if it is just m e before filling bug
<smartboyhw> Hi bobweaver, let's talk in #ubuntu-tv
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> hello smartboyhw  how are you be right there
<peterrus> hey
<peterrus> just dist-upgraded
<peterrus> now compiz/unity wont start\
<peterrus> and I have no 2D session option in lightdm either
<peterrus> known issue?
<peterrus> workarounds?
<peterrus> oh
<peterrus> they removed unity 2d altogether
<trism> peterrus: yes the unity-2d was removed today, there is supposed to be a fallback to llvmpipe software rendering but I don't know if that is working yet
<peterrus> so all your unity´s are still working?
<peterrus> as mine isn´t XD
<peterrus> didnt use 2d anyway
<trism> oh you didn't use 2d, thought the issue was you did
<peterrus> no I just get a desktop
<peterrus> with icons
<peterrus> no unity
<trism> interesting, me too
<trism> hadn't logged in yet
<peterrus> good, well bad, but good that I am not alone XD
<peterrus> lets check some logs
<peterrus> filing bugreport
<peterrus> xorg crashed with sigsegv in basicComputeAcceleration()
<trism> I managed to get a desktop with a: unity --reset
<peterrus> in a VT?
<trism> peterrus: actually I popped up a terminal from ssh, vt may work too
<peterrus> that did indeed work
<peterrus> trism: thanks, didnt know about that command
<trism> peterrus: however, not much of a fix it seems, log out/back in and no desktop yet again
<peterrus> true
<peterrus> hmm gtk themes are borked
<peterrus> in some applications that is
<peterrus> skype and teamspeak that is, but they arent properly coded so xD
<trism> probably still some work left for bug 1035261 , I notice the compiz task was moved from fix released to triaged 6 hours ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035261 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Port compiz to gsettings and consequently remove unity-2d" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035261
<bobweaver> losing out on so mukch droping qt
<ironhalik> It's a hardware/linux question but here goes - If I forgot to add 'discard' to my fstab on my SSD (system drive), will the OS recover the performance after adding the flag or do I need to /dev/zero the drive or something?
<peterrus> hmm A2DP bluetooth audio is still broken :(
<bobweaver> hows nux on handerling api via xml data how is nux multimedia
<peterrus> oh i take that back
<bobweaver> I sure would like to learn nux but there is no doc's I have read dudes blog and also developer.ubuntu but all that says is how to build. Go to QML site and see if there is instuctions
<bobweaver> IMHO ridiculous
<trism> peterrus: fixed in compiz 1:0.9.8+bzr3249-0ubuntu4 , it was loading the default compiz profile instead of the unity one (so only two plugins loaded, and we see a blank desktop)
<peterrus> trism, nice, when can I expect this?
<trism> peterrus: it should be out now if you apt-get update
<peterrus> alright
<peterrus> thats quick
<peterrus> not yet
<peterrus> but I will try tonight
<trism> might take a while depending on the mirror
<ironhalik> Hmm, why in 12.10 eclipse is at version 3.8
<ironhalik> when 4.2 is the latest stable, 4.3 latest development? :>
<trism> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=681726
<ubottu> Debian bug 681726 in eclipse "eclipse: Upgrade Eclipse to Juno 4.2" [Wishlist,Open]
<trism> interestingly, 4.2 was imported into the debian packaging git 6 days ago, so maybe not long off
<peterrus> wow
<peterrus> i suddenly have gestures
<peterrus> to move windows with 3 fingers and whatnot
<peterrus> lets look up a list of the possibilitys
<peterrus> wow this is awesome
<peterrus> no reason to envy osx anymore
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-16
<T|ASK> Hi, just a general question: is Gnome 3.6 coming to 12.10?
<T|ASK> Mmm
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How goes BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> just fine , and you , MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good
 * smartboyhw waves at everybody
<BluesKaj> having morning coffee here
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, what's the default video/media player in ubuntu ,..kubuntu here and the the dragon layer drops the audio after fast forwarding in all the players I use ..just wondering if the same effect happens in the ubuntu player
<BluesKaj> not only the dragon player that is
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; Last time I checked it used Banshee for music and Totem for videos. But I think they'll drop totem for coming releases. But I might be mistaken and they might be using Rhythmbox again for 12.04 and switch back again for 12.10 but now also drop totem.
<BluesKaj> had to switch back to the 12.04 drive to watch a video that synced the audio with the video properly
 * MrChrisDruif is currently running Fedora 17 because I had enough of the hassle with Ubuntu trying to remove gnome-shell and/or unity during development.
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, so KDE isn't an option (Kubuntu)
<MrChrisDruif> KDE was never an option. I don't "get" how it flows (it doesn't work for me)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not saying everyone should drop KDE, but it's just not for me. (Just like Unity btw)
<Debolaz> Unity ftw. :)
<BluesKaj> well, I agree about Unity , i tried it for a couple of weeks , then switched to gnome 3 , but neither one is my cuppa tea, so KDE it is . it's more familar to me coming from many yrs of using windows on the job
<Logan_> micahg, are you around?
<micahg> Logan_: yes
<Logan_> micahg: What should I do if a package needs a no-change rebuild in order to fix a bug?
<micahg> Logan_: ask in #ubuntu-motu :)
<smallfoot-> i just updated ubuntu some mins ago, and now i have theming problems
<smallfoot-> things look ugly, and i cant change theme
<smallfoot-> anyone have same issue?
<headBanger> hey guyz how is ubuntu 12.10 for production use
<headBanger> is ti so unstable??
<headBanger> is it so unstable
<headBanger> no bodyz is here
<BrokenThumb> headBanger: it's not ready for production use, as it's a development release. Any update can bork it up
<BrokenThumb> And..
<BrokenThumb> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<headBanger> ok thanks <BrokenThumb>
<smallfoot-> or answers.launchpad
<smallfoot-> or ubuntu-forums
<Daekdroom> Does anyone else have a broken gnome-settings-daemon?
<Daekdroom> GTK/GNOME settings aren't loading and running it in terminal returns "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)"
<Daekdroom> Now it started successfully.
<Daekdroom> And I shall remain puzzled.
<trism> Daekdroom: bug 1037646 it would seem, I am getting it here too, but it crashes my session in the process, so once it restarts g-s-d starts too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037646 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037646
<trism> Daekdroom: though the linked file-roller part is strange
<^Mike> When should we expect 12.04.01?
<ESphynx> Will we able to program in eC in Quantal Quetzal? :)
<FernandoMiguel> oh hay
<FernandoMiguel> you guys are quiet today
<smallfoot-> yes
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-17
<gnomefreak> anything broken from the last week
<gnomefreak> anyone having a problem getting back to desktop after "screensaver"
<psypher246> hello all, is there anyway to force apport to pup-up when an app fails. I am busy testing 12.10 and the first time the app failed I was able to log a bug but at that time launchpad had a DB error. Now, after rebooting, when I launch the app (remmina) is crashes silently and no apport is coming up so i can submit the crash report.
<psypher246> hello all, is there anyway to force apport to pup-up when an app fails. I am busy testing 12.10 and the first time the app failed I was able to log a bug but at that time launchpad had a DB error. Now, after rebooting, when I launch the app (remmina) is crashes silently and no apport is coming up so i can submit the crash report.	
<FernandoMiguel> psypher246: sure. /etc/defaults/apport set to 1
<psypher246> it's already set. I am trying to get it to pop-up again after it popped up before and luanchpad crashed, not allowing me to log the bug. now when I run the app nothing happens, no0 crash report and I did not click, ignore events in future
<psypher246> FernandoMiguel: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2' on object at path /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR
<psypher246> sorry ignore that
<ior3k> so, unity-2d is gone.... are there any plans to EOL gnome-panel, too?
<ior3k> or the indicator applets
<ior3k> nvidia driver is broken, and unity 2d gone... not a good update :)
<ior3k> funny, I always considered unity 2d the superior version of unity
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<FernandoMiguel> hey hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<lasher> Hi, I am trying to install unity-webapps-preview to test it out but having trouble
<BluesKaj> just upgraded Kubuntu 12.10 ..now I'm getting a segafault when xinit starts about 2 secs after the desktop loads , then it drops back to the login page
<lasher> http://pastebin.com/TxHfQrzx
<ironhalik> Hmm - anyone noticed issues with WiFi?
<ironhalik> lately
<FernandoMiguel> nop
<FernandoMiguel> only wired
<FernandoMiguel> my ethercard seems to die
<FernandoMiguel> stop working
<FernandoMiguel> must try an older kernel
<ironhalik> My intel 4965 wifi suddenly disconnected
<ironhalik> and since then, can't connect back
<FernandoMiguel> reboot
<FernandoMiguel> that's what I do to my eth
<FernandoMiguel> doesnt even show up in ip a
<ironhalik> dmesg says 'authentication with <router address> timed out'
<ironhalik> already tried
<FernandoMiguel> and booting an older kernel ?
<ironhalik> hmm, nope
<ironhalik> I should have GRUB entry for older kernel, right? :)
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<FernandoMiguel> if you upgraded, yes
<ironhalik> Hmm, interesting
<ironhalik> I'm running dd-wrt on my router
<ironhalik> rebooted it and it works now\
<ironhalik> first such issue in two years or so
<Malthus> I'm trying to get tarballs of a couple network-manager* packages.  Googleing failed me.  Is there a site where I can just directly pull the tarballs from?
<ironhalik> Malthus: you can do it from launchpad website
<ironhalik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/2.0.3-1 for example
<Malthus> ironhalik:  Now I can get the software I need.  Thanks Much!
<gotwig> jo, I just broke my (k)ubuntu 12.10
<bazhang> gotwig, give some details
<marcus_> hi how to upgrade from 12.04
<gotwig> bazhang: I shut my pc down, later I started it up, now I get at dmesg something like overheat of CPU temperature
<gotwig> wait, I reboot for a log..
<marcus_> so how to upgrade the ubuntu way i dont want jsut swap sources lsit and make dist upgrade
<gotwig> back
<gotwig> here is the dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152775/
<gotwig> bazhang: I first started Unity session, than KDE
<ironhalik> marcus_: update-manager -d
<ironhalik> IIRC
<marcus_> not on kubuntu xD
<marcus_>  anywya i jsut make dist upgrade
<marcus_> sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<marcus_> than update dist upgrade and its done
<gotwig> It also said something about to high temperature for CPU
<gotwig> but that is strange
<gotwig> and than the desktop session crashed, and I came back to lightdm
<gotwig> I compiled stuff on my own
<gotwig> Phonon Libraries
<gotwig> and upgraded to last packages
<gotwig> man, no help ;P
<gotwig> what can I do?
<gotwig> I cant no longer use my 12.10 install with unity or kde : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1152775/
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, with Unity2D being removed from Ubuntu, will the package be marked for uninstallation in standing installs of Quantal, or will it just not be included in the ISO from now on?
<trism> ActionParsnip: a dummy unity-2d package is now provided with unity, so it is probably already removed on your system
<ActionParsnip> trism: no here, but I'm removing it anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> 420Kb of extra space, woop
<trism> well by removed, I mean the packages are empty
<ActionParsnip> trism: ah so packages are there, just no files in the system
<ActionParsnip> down to 3.6Gb :)
<FrumiousTrue> Hi, has anyone tried running quantal 12.10 under virtualbox recently? It was running fine a few days ago and is broken today after I updated. The likely change is that Unity2d was dropped. The new unity isn't painting the windows correctly until you move the mouse over buttons, and compbiz keeps crashing. Has anyone seen anything like this? I did (after a struggle) manage to get the virtualbox guest additions re-installed, but that 
<Debolaz> Is llvmpipe Unity in 12.10 now? (Ie, its not just 2D thats removed, but llvmpipe is also in)
<FrumiousTrue> Debolaz, that's my understanding, yes.
<graingert>  nvidia-current-updates : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or
<graingert>                                    xorg-video-abi-12 but it is not installable
<graingert> ?
<jtaylor> nvidia driver doesn't work with the new X
<graingert> oh
<jtaylor> use noveau or wait
<graingert> okay
 * graingert is not that surprised
<jtaylor> there is no new binary from nvidia yet
<trism> well, actually nvidia-current (depends xorg-video-abi-13) but there is a bug
<trism> it will work with the gnome classic (no effects) session as long as you don't start an accelerated app
<trism> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1037896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately" [Critical,Confirmed]
<graingert> oh balls
<graingert> so I'm going to be vuln to this then?
<graingert> "vuln"
<graingert> I've just updated :(
<graingert> I'm on 1.12.99.904-0ubuntu1
<graingert> (xserver-xorg-core)
<trism> yes it will affect you too
<graingert> rage
<graingert> looks like it's chrome time
<trism> the nvidia guy found the bug though, and said it would be fixed in the release after 304.37
<Debolaz> Well, I can confirm that quantal is broken on vmware fusion as well. :)
<graingert> trism: did he give a time frame?
 * Debolaz pokes FrumiousTrue 
<trism> graingert: no
<graingert> trism: oh yeah it's nvidia
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-18
 * gnomefreak still hates libqt being installed for no reason in Gnome
<johnjohn101> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<johnjohn101> oh man 3 more weeks for beta 1.
<Daekdroom> 12 days til UI Freeze and Unity barely has any changes :(
<jussi> anyone running nvidia binary that can let me know if things are currently workign?
<trism> jussi: I am, they are not, it will crash if running an accelerated app https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1037896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately" [Critical,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> trism, yeah , I had to purge nvidia-current and use the nouveau driver
<trism> I'm really only logged in through ssh so I'll be fine with them until the version after 304.37 comes out
<trism> also 304.32-0ubuntu4 removed the abi 13 support, so it shouldn't be installable at the moment anyway
<jussi> trism: thanks, much appreciated
<Logan_> Does anyone else run 12.10 in VirtualBox? It's not running properly after the latest updates...
<johnjohn101> logan_: i am running it in Virtualbox
<Logan_> Is it completely screwed up after restarting with the latest updates, johnjohn101?
<Logan_> Like, my desktop is flashing colors
<Logan_> etc.
<johnjohn101> no, it's working fine.  I did have to reload my instance on vmware player as I lost most of unity.
<Logan_> hmmm
<Logan_> I'm running Unity
<Belial`> how's the new theme looking in alpha 3?
<Daekdroom> The GTK+2 version has yet to catch up to the changes in GTK3.
<Daekdroom> It's looking good except for a few flaws involving button shadows and progressbars.
<Belial`> i see
<Belial`> not so much a big change over 12.04?
<Daekdroom> It's noticeable.
<Logan_> johnjohn101: http://i.imgur.com/UYqrA.jpg that's what Unity looks like
<Logan_> and it won't let me do anything
<Logan_> Is anyone else experiencing this?
<Logan_> I guess I'll file a bug
<Debolaz> Logan_: Unity is broken here too, in vmware fusion.
<Logan_> Debolaz: Screenshots: http://i.imgur.com/UYqrA.jpg http://i.imgur.com/QGyHD.jpg
<Logan_> it's…going crazy
<Logan_> I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1038498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038498 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Extreme screen corruption with latest updates in VirtualBox under Quantal" [Undecided,New]
<Debolaz> I expect it has to do with updating some OpenGL components.
<Logan_> but it could be a compiz issue, for all I know
<Logan_> hmm
<Debolaz> *suspect
<Logan_> this must only be happening in VMs
<Logan_> oh well, back to gnome-panel for me :P
<Logan_> there's no way I'm going to deal with running Ubuntu natively on this Mac
<jfi> Logan_, the urls in your comments are not valid
<Logan_> Oh?
<jfi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1038499 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1038500
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1038499 not found
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 1038500 not found
<Logan_> jfi: they're private
<Logan_> because they're crash reports that have yet to be processed by the retracer
<jfi> ha ok
<BluesKaj> well , at least I have the proper resolution altho desktop effects seems to want to default to Xrender rather than open GL , and logging requires a drop to the TTY and to startx after the logon > Both kdm and lightdm login pages are terribly scrambled visually.
<BluesKaj> on kde that is
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver seems ok atm , I'll wait til the dependencies with the nvidia drivers is sorted out
<BluesKaj> astraljava, ^ , just to let you know what's been happening here
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. nvidia-current just got removed. :()
<IdleOne> maybe it will be replaced with something that works
<Dr_Willis> been working fine for me. ;)
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-current : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable or
<Dr_Willis> xorg-video-abi-12 but it is not installable
<Dr_Willis> !info xorg-video-abi-12
<ubottu> Package xorg-video-abi-12 does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !info xorg-video-abi-11
<ubottu> Package xorg-video-abi-11 does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> seems some weirdness going on..
<Dr_Willis>  apt-cache search xorg-video-abi
<Dr_Willis> xserver-xorg-core - Xorg X server - core server
<ChogyDan> if anyone knows about compiliing kernels, specifically configuring them, I could use some help
<trism> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1037896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately" [Critical,Confirmed]
<astraljava> Dr_Willis: It's not compatible with the new X server, so got removed. Will be added when a compatible one is provided.
<astraljava> Ahh... thanks, trism. :)
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, this is the ubuntu 12.10 channel, not really the place you might try ##linux
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: I want to know for ubuntu, using the ubuntu commands
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, still basically the wrong channel, by and large non stock kernels are not supported here or on #ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> just trying to help to be honest.
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: that's fine. Im just telling you what Im looking for
<wilee-nilee> cool, sometimes people will help on this stuff though, you never know. ;) This channel unlikely though
<Flumpy> Is anyone else getting dependency errors when trying to install nvidia-current? Seems to be a recent issue for me, since it was working a few days ago.
<penguin42> someone said they did earlier - I don't do Nvidia so don't know
<IdleOne> Flumpy: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1037896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately" [Critical,Confirmed]
<penguin42> that's quite a good bug; much better than it killing it randomly sometimes at the least inopportune moment
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-19
<opti> In Software Sources, everything dissapeared under the Additional Drivers tab
<opti> how do I install the amd proprietry drivers so my video card doesnt resemble a hair dryer?
<Daekdroom> Software Sources isn't even working for me :(
<opti> I've not been having much luck, but it is alpha after all.
<opti> It all came about from wondering which kernel quantal will end up running, apparantly 3.5
<opti> the first time, i tried insalling fresh and added the proprietry driver, which resulted in X not loading at all
<opti> now i've tried updating from alpha 3, now i have no option to choose it, figure its broken.
<opti> probably should just wait for the first beta, lol
<johnjohn101> wow, second vm of alpha 3 killed with an update.
<Debolaz> 12.10 is known to be broken on virtual machines at the moment.
<raymond_> I'm using ubuntu webapps on 12.04 and I have a webapp stuck to my media player area on my unity bar.  I was able to remove the app from the launcher using the menu editor, but alas it shows up still in the media player area.
<raymond_> Can I get rid of it without destroying all of my other webapps?
<micahg> raymond_: 12.04 support in #ubuntu
<crf> gnome-panel was using 4 GB of memory a few moments ago. But it is now normal again. Something is probably wrong with it.
<crf> Using gnome fallback
<Varikonniemi> wow, nice to see the mailing list post where ubuntu finally ditching ubuntu2d
<Varikonniemi> will this finally mean that 64bit will be the default from 12.10 onward?
<Fishscene> lol. One can only hope they will push 64bit over 32bit
<Fishscene> We need to get past this 32-bit phase and move forward.
<Varikonniemi> yeah, thats what i thought would happen way before 12.04 LTS
<Varikonniemi> now we are stuck with a 32bit default install for the next 3 years?
<Varikonniemi> or was it upped to 5 on desktop also
<Fishscene> Well, I'm wondering if that was because of Flash support, which is spotty on 64-bit. But now it's going to be even worse now that Adobe has discontinued Linux support.
<Varikonniemi> java moved over to the OS codebase
<Varikonniemi> maybe adobe said the same thing about google's flash project
<Varikonniemi> why i would think this finally changes 64 bit as default is that llvm pipe is so much faster on 64bit than on 32bit
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK?
<edgy> hi, I cannot install nvidia-current : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<penguin42> yeh people have been saying that for a few days
<edgy> ok
<BluesKaj> Firefox is acting up  on Kubuntu 12.10 , keeps reloading flash and java it seems , very jumpy .
 * BluesKaj goes back to chromium ...rekonq is totally hopeless
<penguin42> yeh rekonq is hopeless
<BluesKaj> lots of flash and javascript issues with rekong ..all kinds of trouble rendering ordinary sites , maybe the focus is on the future like html5 and IPv6 etc , but it sure isn't working very well presently
<Daekdroom> And what the hell is up with that name?
<Daekdroom> How do they expect people to pronounce rekonq?
 * Daekdroom 's never used rekonq
 * penguin42 says re-konq
<Daekdroom> That doesn't tell me much. I'm not an English native speaker.
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> Daekdroom: read the konq as the start of the word conquer and re as the start of return
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: the main KDE browser for a long time was Konqueror
<BluesKaj> I liked konqueror a lot , once one had it setup properly it was a great browser and file manager , but it hasn't been maintained very well for the last few yrs
<jakubo> hi, may i ask whether anyone knows about plans to customise behaviour of the OSD thing? like having multiple displays like in the good old 9.xx days? im kinda tired of waiting for my chat contacts to go away to actually see what song i have changed to minutes ago...
<Varikonniemi> in my experience none is provided out of box
<Varikonniemi> god forbid if i start qbittorrent without having mounted my raid array first, i will see "permission denied" messages for an hour with no way to accept them all at once or configure it in any way
<jakubo> so if it were 3 by default for instance... i mean we have HD screens with lots of space, yet still setting the numer per user would be better
<jakubo> is there a way to resync software raid components in the new disks utility? it has become quite a cripple of what it has once been...
<histo> !who | Varikonniemi
<ubottu> Varikonniemi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<penguin42> jakubo: Software RAID should automatically resync
<jakubo> penguin42: and if it doesnt? or how long does it take?
<penguin42> jakubo: Just checking, is this software raid with md ?
<penguin42> jakubo: Or is this a bios supported raid with dmraid
<penguin42> (note! dm != md)
<jakubo> it was created by mdadm or the alternative install cd from ubuntu10.10 i think ... quite some age i know. it got nothing to do with bios
<penguin42> jakubo: OK, so cat /proc/mdstat should tell you the current state of things
<jakubo> penguin42: well it kind of does.. but it lacks detail. and i doubt that everything is fine, as i have to choose the correct kernel on every boot
<jakubo> penguin42: maybe you can tell me if the setting with grub installed on sda and sdb is correct, because it has been on none of them at least there was no * in the brackets on dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<penguin42> how many drives do you have?
<penguin42> if you want to pastebin your mdstat file I'll have a look
<penguin42> jakubo: The thing I'd check for grub is whether the drive mapping agrees with the bioses view of the drives
<jakubo> penguin42: its on a different PC than im using now... i have 2 disks, with 2 partitions each. one for raid level  (i.e. /home) and one with the rest of /  with raid level 1
<penguin42> jakubo: OK, well mdstat should tell you if they're sync'd OK
<penguin42> anyway, time for some TV
<jakubo> penguin42:funny enough... it booted kernel 3.5.4.4 when 3.5.10.10 was installed long ago. which led me to the conclusion that they are not synced... then i made the changes with grub-pc reconfigure which f** up
<penguin42> jakubo: yeh I can't remember the magic for grub setup on RAID, it's been a while
<jakubo> penguin42: hopefully the problem will be gone after a few updates...
<jakubo> mdstat tells me that both partitions are active [2/2] [UU] and that there are 65.... blocks
<penguin42> 2/2 and UU is good - sync'd
<penguin42> anyway, TV!
<jakubo> penguin42: thx for your help
<dubby> hey anyone, I had a loss of hardware functionality when I switched from precise to quantal, I have a planar px2230mw touch screen
<dubby> that stopped working
<dubby> lsusb and I do not see it anymore
<danielkarlsson> Hi everyone! I need some help with troubleshooting. I run 12.10 fully upgraded and I'm having problem with memory leaks and 100% CPU usage with software-center and indicator-datetime-service. I've run them both with strace and the both get stuck in a loop with the message: unable to create file '/home/daniel/.cache/dconf/user': Input/output error.  dconf will not work properly. All help appreciated!
<danielkarlsson> I just tried reading the file with less, and i get Input/output error could my filesystem be corrupt?
<penguin42> what does dmesg say?
<penguin42> the IO errors aren't good
<danielkarlsson> cryptfs seems really broken :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1156177/
<dubby> well their is your problem
<danielkarlsson> I might mention that before all these problems started my computer ran out of battery and didn't shutdown correctly, might be part of the problem
<danielkarlsson> Seems like it's a user error, no need for a bug report :P
<trism> danielkarlsson: which kernel are you on?
<penguin42> ah - I don't like ecryptfs - it seems touchy to things like that; users do run out of battery - it shouldn't break your world
<danielkarlsson> 3.5.0-8-generic
<trism> danielkarlsson: just curious because the log message matches bug 911507 which is apparently fixed in 3.5.0-9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911507 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "eCryptfs should initialize existing empty files at open()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911507
<trism> danielkarlsson: interesting, might try to upgrade the kernel and see what happens (if you can)
<danielkarlsson> trism: Thank you, I'll try that
<danielkarlsson> I upgraded to the latest kernel and now ecryptfs works fine, thank you
<ironhalik> btw - is CCSM working ok in quantal?
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-12
<GiGaHuRtZ> hey guys, I got my auto kernel download and install script working awhile ago
<GiGaHuRtZ> But it got me thinking
<GiGaHuRtZ> we have "daily builds" of 3.11 here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<GiGaHuRtZ> and rcX  builds here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-rc5-saucy/
<GiGaHuRtZ> inbetween rcX releases, are the daily builds actually newer
<GiGaHuRtZ> like building changes from the branch before it goes into the latest rcX?
<GiGaHuRtZ> im just wondering, cause i woulod like the latest
<reisio> okay so not for nothing, trying to find the terminal from the top-left-logo-thing and all I see is topless Rihanna :p
<SuperLag> o.O
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Screenn shot please
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<reisio> alright technically her nipples are obscured
<reisio> but this is a fresh install, and I just wanted a terminal
<reisio> I'm just sayin' :p
<reisio> good luck marketing this to republicans
<SuperLag> reisio: what is this, exactly??
<reisio> (republicans in the daytime)
<reisio> 13.10
<wilee-nilee> sounds real fresh, (insert rim shot here)
<reisio> heh
<SuperLag> haha
<reisio> plus now I have to spend the next several minutes googling pictures of rihanna
<reisio> I mean try to have some consideration for my time :p
<wilee-nilee> now I have to too, your so inconsiderate. ;)
<reisio> shi... sorry dude
<wilee-nilee> lol
<reisio> if only I'd remembered CTRL+ALT+t
<GiGaHuRtZ> Sweet got this cron script running awesome, plus I upgraded it
<GiGaHuRtZ> hey reisio
<GiGaHuRtZ> '/join #xda
<GiGaHuRtZ> woops
<reisio> heyo
<SuperLag> Time to pedal my sorry ass to work. *sigh*
<streulma> hello should I install the 3.10 kernel in 13.04 ,
<streulma> why I have 5 menu bars in 13.10 ?
<xjunior> I'm using a intel graphics card, and getting this "intel(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version". Using the sleep trick doesn't work for me, neither switching to GDM does.
<xjunior> Is anyone having this same issue?
<fetoega> what version of Unity was the one scheduled to be completley free of gtk3? Was it 8.*?
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-13
<iceroot_> hi
<iceroot_> is the current 13.10 already using MIR? last time i tried 13.10 MIR was not there, i had to use some ppa
<ChogyDan> if I want an installable iso, should I just get the alpha2?
<ChogyDan> hmmm, there is no alpha 2
<brendand> ChogyDan, latest usable image should be at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ChogyDan> brendand: yeah, thanks, I found that page.  I hope it installs  :)
<[RoeyInABox]> hello
<[RoeyInABox]> got a question... ever since I upgraded to Ringtail, I've noticed that after a few hours, my graphics starts to really lag and chop up
<[RoeyInABox]> yet 'top' doesn't show anything too demanding
<[RoeyInABox]> and netstat -anp don't show any weird connections
<Pici> [RoeyInABox]: This channel is for Saucy support only.  If you're having issues with 13.04, then #ubuntu would be the right place to ask.
<[RoeyInABox]> xxwhich one is Ringtail
<Pici> [RoeyInABox]: 13.04
<[RoeyInABox]> ah, thank you
<[RoeyInABox]> and Quantal?
<Pici> 12.10
<[RoeyInABox]> ohhhh, ok then.
<[RoeyInABox]> thanks so much
<[RoeyInABox]> (I am running 12.10 on my desktop and 13.04 on my laptop)
<[RoeyInABox]> keep up the good work, all!
 * genii makes more coffee
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-14
<eduslack> Good night! I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) but the Personal Folder icon is with that old. Anyone know what to do to fix this?
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok noticing software center crashes every time I try to open it
<CountryfiedLinux> I realize this is alpha, just reporting my findings.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<paulo_gomes> still having trouble with the ati drivers :( (my backlight doesn't work)
<holstein> does it not work with a supported version of ubuntu?
<paulo_gomes> holstein, nop
<paulo_gomes> holstein, i've installed from repos and from amd site no backlight in both
<paulo_gomes> the only one that works is the radeon driver (open source)
<SuperLag> interesting
<SuperLag> It seems like today's saucy image doesn't come with Terminal
<SuperLag> either that, or it's not getting indexed
<holstein> paulo_gomes: i would go to a supported version of ubuntu and troubleshoot
<paulo_gomes> holstein, i have 12.10 in here, i'll try there
<Frank81> how could i change standart browser if : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser has no effect?
<Frank81> did anything changed related to setting standart browser?
<Frank81> i mean the dialog comes and i can change it but it has simply no effect
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-15
<aliendude5300> Hi, I'm running Unity + XMir on Ubuntu 13.10 with the latest updates, and the desktop environment is freezing up approximately 30 seconds after I log in. Is this a known issue?
<aliendude5300> Using noveau driver and EVGA Nvidia GTX 580 (Superclocked)
<aliendude5300> My system has an i7 3770k CPU on a Z77 motherboard (ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe) with 16 GB of RAM. Using 240 GiB SSD for storage.
<SuperLag> I'm no authority here, but I'd attribute stuff like that to overclocking before I'd say it was the software
<ikonia> to be honest all testing should be done on "stable" platforms, no overclocking type stuff
<ikonia> that way you can remove uncertain results
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Walther> Any news on mir getting pushed to release (candidate)?
<iceroot_> its still not in 13.10?
<iceroot_> and it should be the default in 13.10 final?
<Daekdroom> It is in the repos but not turned on by default, as far as I know.
<iceroot_> if 13.10 will really use mir as default i guess that will be a desaster
<iceroot_> 2 month max for testing...
<Daekdroom> It'll only use Mir as default for a few select hardware/driver combinations, apparently.
<Daekdroom> But indeed a very tight schedule. Personally I'll find a way to use X.org even if it defaults to Mir for me.
<claudiuvlad> #git
<ChogyDan> so is xmir going to be the default?  will that have a performance hit?  and lastly, anyone testing that out?
<johnjohn101> I type "terminal" into dash and it doesn't bring up the terminal program only xterm? is this "new" functionality?
<Daekdroom> johnjohn101, is the "gnome-terminal" package installed?
<Daekdroom> I remember someone mentioning here the daily ISO is not shipping it.
<johnjohn101> yes, i uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<Daekdroom> (I honestly hope that was not intentional)
<johnjohn101> it's there, if i go to xterm and type gnome-terminal and lock to bar
<Daekdroom> Could be a bug. The menu/dash entry for it could be missing.
<johnjohn101> bar = launcher
<johnjohn101> is there a way to fix by hand?
<Daekdroom> bug #1212431
<ubottu> bug 1212431 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal is installed but not shown in unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212431
<johnjohn101> thanks, i should add myself to that bug
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-16
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<NanduX> Hi guys, is somebody having any issues with the alpha release? Kubuntu, specifically. I want to upgrade to try it out
<genii> NanduX: I've been running Saucy for a while now, surprisingly with very few problems. Currently none worth mentioning.
<NanduX> ok, thanks genii, I will upgrade now
<jaredforthewin> Hello!
<jaredforthewin> ....
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-17
<sakang> can't boot 3.11.0-2-generic with segfault on nouveau_drm. any idea/workaround?
<wilee-nilee> sakang, Is that part of the standard updates?
<sakang> wilee-nilee: of course, that's the latest kernel for saucy
<wilee-nilee> sakang, Cool I have not booted to it for a couple of days.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<philinux> BluesKaj: o/
<BluesKaj> hey philinux
<philinux> wotcha, what u up too sat afternoon
<BluesKaj> it's still sat morning here , probly have a couple of beers and set up the drum kit
<BluesKaj> this aft
<BluesKaj> and you philinux ?
<philinux> watching english premier league footy and patrolling forum
<philinux> out for beer later
<cslcm> hi folks. Having a bit of an issue with saucy-server installer.  After I select "Engligh", and then "Install" - it brings up another language selection screen, but not before powering down the USB bus!  So my keyboard no longer functions. Anyone know a workaround? (The machine has no ps/2 ports)
<alankila> cslcm: sounds vaguely similar to what happened to my macbook air when I tried to update it to saucy. It booted just fine but because usb was turned off I couldn't do anything with it, the keyboard didn't respond
<penguin42> cslcm: On what hardware?
<cslcm> penguin42:  HP Proliant Microserver
<cslcm> (if you're asking about a specific piece of the hardware i can answer that too)
<penguin42> hmm ok, I'd just seen some reports on a particular set of sony laptops
<penguin42> cslcm: Is it all the USB ports or just some?
<cslcm> all (it only has four)
<penguin42> hmm ok, that's a bit nasty
<penguin42> cslcm: I'm not too sure what to suggest to fix it, but it's also a bit tricky to report, I think maybe I'd try to get a shell before that point, install openssh-server on the install ram disk, ssh in from another machine and see what it looks like once your USB ports have gone off - i.e. is it just the USB ports?
<penguin42> oh
<pepee> so, how bad would be to use ubuntu 13.10 alpha as the main desktop at the moment?
<pepee> this is almost 2 years old AMD hardware... but I want to use the latest features from the radeon driver
<penguin42> pepee: Well you should be able to run with the latest AMD drivers I think
<penguin42> although I'm not 100% sure whether that's available in the alpha yet so hmm
<penguin42> actually, hmm maybe not - jockey isn't finding any for my radeon
<pepee> should be integrated in the kernel or some other package
<penguin42> pepee: Well, there looks like there are fglrx packages so I'd hope it's ok
<pepee> not talking aboout fglrx
<pepee> *about
<penguin42> ok, so you mean with the open drivers?
<pepee> yeah, well, latest radeon release has video decoding + power management + some performance optimizations
<pepee> yeah
<penguin42> right ok
<penguin42> pepee: Well yeh I run KDE on +1 with an HD4325
<pepee> did you enable DPM?
<penguin42> hmm although hmm I do seem to be running it in XRender mode
<penguin42> pepee: I haven't explicitly enabled anything
<pepee> radeon.dpm=1 in the grub kernel command line
<penguin42> pepee: It's a little difficult for me to tell because mine doesn't have a fan
<penguin42> although it does have a temp sensor
<penguin42> ok, cat /sys/module/radeon/parameters/dpm says -1 rather than 1 so I guess it's off?
<pepee> well, it should run a bit colder than usual
<pepee> I guess so
<penguin42> nod, should give it a try sometime - not too big an issue - not a laptop, but I should try and save a few watts
<pepee> ask in #radeon
<penguin42> pepee: Anyway, give it a go! the Radeon driver in +1 works no worse than previous versions and as you say it might be able to do that
<pepee> ok, I'll upgrade then
<pepee> thanks penguin42
<pepee> btw, afaik KDE has improved a bit too
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> and also +1 seems a heck of a lot faster
<pepee> I use KDE and LXDE
<penguin42> I don't know, but I think it's something in the 3.11 kernel
<pepee> http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=18703
<pepee> http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=19022
<pepee> read those
<penguin42> thanks, but I meant more general system feel
<pepee> yeah, FOSS driver has improved a lot lately
<pepee> thanks penguin42 , I'll give it a try
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-18
<snadge> i accidentally typed sudu update-manager -d, then clicked upgrade
<snadge> sudo even
<SonikkuAmerica> snadge: Kill it!
<SonikkuAmerica> snadge: UNLESS YOU FINISHED GETTING NEW PACKAGES.
<snadge> its installing them
<SonikkuAmerica> snadge: >sigh< Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander Dev Branch. How can we help you?
<snadge> is fglrx working at the moment?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not sure...
<snadge> soon i will know
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, there isn't a saucy driver package yet, so it'll hold on to raring. But (if you're running Unity or XFCE) be ready for Mir.
<snadge> actually running gnome classic at the moment
<SonikkuAmerica> As in 3.8 Classic Mode?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or gnome-session-fallback?
<snadge> i think its the fallback
<SonikkuAmerica> snadge: You can kiss that goodbye.
<snadge> oh dear
<SonikkuAmerica> No biggie, we have GNOME 3.8 in the repos, just get the gnome-shell and gnome-shell-extensions packages, and enable GNOME Classic Mode at login.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Repos for 13.10)
<snadge> im actually okay with it.. i mostly used gnome fallback for performance reasons
<TheDrums> (Xubuntu is undecided on XMir.)
<snadge> better framerates with games
<snadge> using a non composited desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> TheDrums: Oh? I thought that was decided upon.
<SonikkuAmerica> Last I checked they were going to test it
<TheDrums> Test != confirmed.
<snadge> one of the main reasons i like unity, at least in the versions im familiar with.. is that it mostly works the same way as a classic gnome desktop anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> Eye != Face
<snadge> same/similar shortcuts etc
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> But GNOME is the real GNOME, and Unity is... well, Unity.
<TheDrums> SonikkuAmerica: http://open.knome.fi/2013/08/07/dont-panic-the-state-of-xubuntu-and-mir/
<SonikkuAmerica> TheDrums: Speaking of I should catch up with knome soon.
<snadge> i can switch between classic gnome and unity more easily than gnome 3
<SonikkuAmerica> Well at least now... have you tried MATE?
<snadge> no.. the simplest reason i can give for that is, i haven't found the need to
<snadge> between classic gnome and unity.. im pretty happy
<snadge> gnome 3 im not terribly fussed about.. i could use it if i was forced to, but all the gnome 3 shell seems to do for me is.. solidy justify the reason for unity's existence in the first place
<snadge> the desktop shell im talking about.. obviously the majority of the components are shared
<snadge> apparently it takes a while to install 1860 or so packages
<snadge> its odd when people on the internet have something nice to say about the unity interface isnt it? :p
<wilee-nilee> snadge, This is support not your opinion based of projected confirmation bias.
<wilee-nilee> on*
<snadge> ok maybe the subject will revert back to support, after i reboot
<snadge> happy days, updating to saucy fixed my video playback problem.. rather unconventional way to do it .. *shrug*
<snadge> actually no it didn't, it removed totem, which turns out to be the problem
<root____> hey
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> nested kvm doesn't seem to work for me in +1
<ikonia> penguin42: by nested I assume you mean a vm within a vm
<penguin42> ikonia: Nod
<penguin42> ikonia: I've had it work in the past (Quantal maybe?)
<penguin42> or was it precise
<ikonia> penguin42: to be honest, I've never seen KVM work well in that situation at all, the only one that seems to do nested virtualization properly is vmware's enterprise offering
<ikonia> penguin42: the kvm capability is hit and miss
<penguin42> and vmware say it's unsupported!
<ikonia> penguin42: I wouldn't be surprised if that was just the current upstream state
<ikonia> penguin42: it is on the enterprise platform, their own classes/labs/courses use if for teaching, properly not supported for production use, and rightly so
<penguin42> ikonia: Ah it was precise I had it working - just worked; https://plus.google.com/118251468822440261663/posts/iTUY7DrAuET
<ikonia> penguin42: it's just really hit and miss from my own experience,
<penguin42> nod
<ikonia> penguin42: I had it working in Fedora 17 - but 18/19 - problematic
<penguin42> yeh I guess similar release dates/times
<ikonia> looking at some of the changes made, at the time I suspect it's getting re-done proeprly as it was never %100
<ikonia> but I don't know that for a fact obviously
<penguin42> ikonia: I wanted to play around with migration but only have the one VT capable host
<ikonia> a problem I grant you
<BluesKaj> VB seemed ok at first on Kubuntu 13.10 , with W7 as guest OS with guest additions , but as the windows updates piled up W7 just got slower and clunkier on this 5yr old pc
<BluesKaj> so i decided to keep the W7 HDD instead of using a VM
<ikonia> BluesKaj: doing nested vm's ?
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I'm not familiar with that term
<penguin42> BluesKaj: VM inside a VM
<penguin42> there's probably a real machine somewhere underneat eventually.....
<BluesKaj> penguin42, that sounds somewhat complicated
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well in principal when it works it's actually not much more complicated
<penguin42> BluesKaj: after all the 1st level VM just looks like another computer and it's VM layer just looks like the top level VM layer, so as long as you remember which layer you're at and where your network is going it's not actually that much worse complexity wise
<BluesKaj> i have a separate HDD for W7 , rather than use a partition ..it's easier for testing kubuntu
<BluesKaj> my othe linux pc died last yr so I swapped in the old HDD on this one
<BluesKaj> inguess being a home user I havew no real need for VMs , altho it's fun to try
<BluesKaj> err I guess
<penguin42> well it's good to try stuff out and also I've run encrypted VMs before
<penguin42> also I tend to do banking stuff from a VM booted off an iso
<BluesKaj> suddenly browsers seem really slow to load. Not sure if it's new 2Wire router/modem , altho the internet speed seems the same ...could be dns servers ?
<BluesKaj> guess I should check 13.04 to compare
<ikonia> BluesKaj: good test, put an entry in the host file, browse to that site
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok , will do , thanks
<ikonia> BluesKaj: work backwards from there, try not to pick someone like google that has huge loadbalancd estates
<BluesKaj> it's actually Level 3 Communications DNS 209.244.0.3 ...think it's becoming slow as well ...checked the interfaces and resolv.conf files and all seems ok there
<BluesKaj> anyway BBIAB , checking 13.04
<penguin42> ikonia: I also find virtmanager a bit touchy
<ikonia> that part I can't comment on, I always find it rock solid apart from one minor/annoying bug
<penguin42> what's that?
<BluesKaj> yeaqh , 13.04 is much faster at loading pages . /etc/host contains 127.0.0.1	localhost ,and 127.0.1.Test-Drive < that's the name I gave to  13.10 OS partition . Why is that listed in /etc/hosts /
<ikonia> a good question,
<BluesKaj> 127.0.1.1 Test-Drive , actually
<BluesKaj> so i don't need it ? 13.04 has the same listing for localhost , but has no other IP listed
<ikonia> 127.0.X should really always be local host
<ikonia> is your hostname test-drive on both machines ?
<ikonia> (both instances)
<BluesKaj> no , one is called stable drive (13.040 and the other partition is test-drive (13.10)
<BluesKaj> err 13.04
<ikonia> not the partition - the host name
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ikonia> sorry, should have been clearer
<ikonia> !info libgsm1
<ubottu> libgsm1 (source: libgsm): Shared libraries for GSM speech compressor. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.13-4 (saucy), package size 26 kB, installed size 102 kB
<BluesKaj> had a small chore to do...cut some maple branches that were getting close to the roof .
<BluesKaj> I went with opendns , but i don't see any load speed changes in FF
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Use wireshark to see what's going on - is it really dns that's the problem?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, not absolutely sure , but it's the only setting that's changed since the the new router install
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Still, wireshark is your friend
<BluesKaj> not too enthusiastic about tackling the likes of wireshark penguin42 :)
<penguin42> wireshark is great!
<BluesKaj> really ? " it can't capture any interfaces with my present configuration"
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Oh yeh  your choice is either to add yourself to a group I always forget, or run it as root which it always compalins you shouldn't
<snadge> ok im back now.. i've done an update-manager -d / click Upgrade.. from raring to saucy
<snadge> first of all.. smashing job everyone.. that was probably the least eventful upgrade in history
<snadge> i was warned about this mir stuff though.. and it seems i've somehow avoided it
<Daekdroom> It's still not on by default, I think
<snadge> should i be installing this and playing with it? .. or should i just leave it well alone ;)
<Daekdroom> (and when it is, it won't be for every driver/hardware out there)
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-11
<shay_shay> hello, i'm getting deadlocks when writing large amounts of data to my HDD
<shay_shay> cpu load never is higher than 30%
<shay_shay> i cant seem to find a bug report for it. is there a way to filter the bug reports by version?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<shay_shay> morning
<smoser> anyone else have a recent upgrade causing compiz to eat cpu?
<smoser> its basically sitting at 50-60% cpu usage, and X at 10-20%
<danielhyuuga> hi is there anyway to submit feedback of ubuntu 14.10?
<smoser> danielhyuuga, generally i think bugs are the most common way.
<danielhyuuga> nah not reporting bugs, just some feedback
<danielhyuuga> oooh u mean use the bug report thing?
<Pici> What sort of feedback?
<danielhyuuga> the appearance
<danielhyuuga> liked the new appearance but it would be nice if the menu bar app window stays the same like how v13 & v14 appear, that ¨compact¨ menu bar thing
<danielhyuuga> looks great on bigger screen but netbooks screens disagreed with it
<smoser> fwiw, just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1355196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1355196 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity crashes on login, compiz cpu and memory intensive" [Undecided,New]
<shay_shay> hello. i noticed on kernel 3.16 i am having deadlocks when trying to copy large files. I switched to 3.15.9 and the problem went away. I couldn't find the bug on the bug tracker, but maybe i'm not searching for the right keywords?
<jtaylor> which filesystem are you using?
<shay_shay> btrfs. at first I thought it was due to my file system but they helped me in #btrfs determine it was not, and then by asking around I found someone who had the same problem with ext4 (a trusted source, not just a random person)
<shay_shay> it seems to be file system independent so far
<shay_shay> the test is, copy  a linux iso from one directory to another, and the cpu load will never go above 30%, but on 3.16 my mouse and keyboard will lock up for a few seconds at a time until the transfer is done
<shay_shay> on 3.15 its normal, i can continue to multi task
<jtaylor> hm I guess you could bisect the kernel to find the change that caused it
<shay_shay> this looks simple enough https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<shay_shay> i can do that
<shay_shay> i am assuming someone else has reported it as it took me less than ten minutes to find another who had the same problem... however i cant figure out how to search the bugs
<shay_shay> i dont see an "advanced" search anywhere
<jtaylor> you mean on launchpad?
<rww> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?advanced=1
<jtaylor> advanced search is below the search bar
<jtaylor> but maybe the bug has not been reported there yet
<jtaylor> I'd first try a mainline kernel if the issue is present there too, I think there are prebuilt binaries for them somewhere
<rww> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<rww> (it's not actually a PPA, the URL lies)
<jtaylor> yes that
<jtaylor> bisecting manually via the rcs should also help narrowing down the commits you have to bisect in the source
<shay_shay> yeah i tried upgrading the kernel, although i didnt try ALL of the 3.16 kernels
<shay_shay> so i should narrow it down to the first kernel with the problem and the bisect it
<shay_shay> then*
<jtaylor> well you can try 3.16rc1 and if it has the issue you will have to bisect from 3.15 to 3.16rc1. else from rc1 to what is in utopic now
<jtaylor> or just start on the source directly, I guess it depends on how fast your machine builds the kernel
<shay_shay> installing rc1 now
<TaZeR> hey guys im having an issue with buntu 14.10 and creating a persistance liveusb
<TaZeR> the usual methods before arnt working
<TaZeR> would someone be kind enough to enlighten me?
<Beldar> TaZeR, The usb loaders have a option to do this, what is the issue in detail, I have about  min to help you.
<Beldar> 5 min*
<shay_shay> 3.16rc1 wouldnt even boot
<shay_shay> i'll take a crack at the git bisect thing in a few days
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-12
<TJ-> shay_shay: There are quite a fw nasty regressions in 3.16
<shay_shay> s/fw/few ?
<shay_shay> ok i guess i will just stick with the stable kernel for now and i'll just try the newer 3.16 kernels when beta hits
<TJ-> There was some reworking of the PCI bridge reallocation which has broken a lot of systems with devices behind bridge windows
<shay_shay> and if its still like that then i'l start getting scarred :D
<TJ-> I'm sticking with 3.15.7 for now, too
<shay_shay> not 3.15.9?
<shay_shay> mine works on 3.15.9
<TJ-> I've not built it yet
<shay_shay> ah
<shay_shay> well thank you for the explination
<TJ-> I can reproduce those freezes you talked about in 3.15, with the -lowlatency kernels
<shay_shay> you can
<shay_shay> ?
<shay_shay> i am using a lowlatency 3.15.9 and i cant reproduce
<shay_shay> anything 3.16 and up I can
<shay_shay> ...so far
<TJ-> :) Ahhhh, consistency
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoPac> Howdy. I'm troubleshooting a touch issue, and I'm confused about something. When trying to set touchscreen gestures with Ginn, I get "error subscribing to gestures", and they never seem to work. But searches seem to lead me in different directions
<MoPac> E.g., maybe it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1317391 .  That suggests this workaround: http://askubuntu.com/questions/57586/how-can-i-disable-arbitrary-default-multitouch-gestures-in-unity/90383#90383 . But can I really manually edit Unity in this way without losing current functionality, and is that really a solutio for my touchscreen? My touchpad is basically f
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1317391 in unity (Ubuntu) "ginn error subscribing to gestures" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MoPac> *basically fine.
<pdo_fn14> Can you help me to force upgrading to utopic since I can't revert back to tahr anymore?
<pdo_fn14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pdo_fn14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8021301/
<pdo_fn14> Or maybe I must be in clean install right now?. For people who curiously why must in utopic now, it's only due to investigating the implied problem with Ubuntu for more than 3 years.
<genii> That's a delightfully obtuse explanation.
<pdo_fn14> genii: So totally what, do you recommending clean install or something?. I'm totally confuse
<genii> pdo_fn14: Since the errors in that pastebin are pretty convoluted, I would recommend a clean install, yes.
 * genii goes back to eating lunch
<shay_shay> wow
<shay_shay> :D
<shay_shay> I hope that's not how I look when I ask for help
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MichaelP> fresh iinstall kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5... power managerr is locked out ... Power management configuration modul could not be loaded. The power Management service appears not to be running. This can be solved by starting or scheduling it inside statup and shutdown... startup and shutdown.. poer management already running
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-14
<MichaelP> fresh iinstall kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5... power managerr is locked out ... Power management configuration modul could not be loaded. The power Management service appears not to be running. This can be solved by starting or scheduling it inside statup and shutdown... startup and shutdown.. poer management already running
<nosound> Is 14.10 frozen yet?
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> (the direct answer is no)
<nosound> i wish google foudn that link for me :( very useful
<nosound> Is there info somewhere on how much stuff will get backported to 14.10?
<nosound> 14.04*
<nosound> The newer kernel is kinda important to me
<MichaelP>  fresh iinstall kubuntu 14.10 plasma 5... power managerr is locked out ... Power management configuration modul could not be loaded. The power Management service appears not to be running. This can be solved by starting or scheduling it inside statup and shutdown... startup and shutdown.. poer management already running
<menace> ah
<menace> hi, i am just installing the netboot 14.10 image, and i had several lvs/vgs on the disk before. It seems i cannot stop the nulling of the disk. is that right? any experience with that? i don't want any help i only ask before i'm going to look for a bug or open one :)
<Raz1> Will unity7 be ported to MIR when unity8 is released - or will unity8 have some option to run a "flashback" mode so to speak
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<pdo_fn14_> Okay, first I'm sorry to you All when this channel and #ubuntu was dirtied by overrated my problem.
<pdo_fn14_> But I think can't say anymore why I can't understandable that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8047435/
<pdo_fn14_> My device won't worked when marked as ID 12d1:1520, it's just worked in ID 12d1:1465. Suspecting init job is actually wrong without PoC.
<pdo_fn14_> Trying to change the grub line to use systemd as startup init still same loss.
<pdo_fn14_> Once again more, I really apologize. Good bye, have nice dreams.
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-15
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mibofra> Guys a thing. Mir, I'm trying to start lightdm but stops to start at this: Failed to write utmpx: No such file or directory
<mibofra> *it stops
<mibofra> guys, is there anyone who can help me with MIR?
<mibofra> *on utouch
<mibofra> *on utopic
<brainwash> mibofra: maybe someone in #ubuntu-desktop can help you
<mibofra> brainwash, for ubuntu touch?
<mibofra> *ubuntu touch (utouch) utopic release (dev branch)
<brainwash> well, in this case try #ubuntu-touch :)
<brainwash> "ubuntu-phone and tablet Discussion and Support channel"
<mibofra> brainwash, in #ubuntu-touch people seem to talk about other things xD
<mibofra> let's retry
<brainwash> I still suggest that you also try #ubuntu-desktop, they should know about lightdm
<brainwash> oh wait
<brainwash> there is also #ubuntu-mir :D
<mibofra> uhm
<brainwash> if you want to talk with the devs, not sure if anyone here is familiar with touch and/or MIR
<ikonia> mibofra: mir as in the mir packages in 14.10 ?
<ikonia> or mir in generl ?
<ikonia> general ?
<mibofra> ikonia, mir as in the packages of utouch (arm) 14.10
<ikonia> Hmmm, you can ask here, but I can't think of a more appropriate channel
<mibofra> ikonia, I'm continuing on #ubuntu-mir xD
<ikonia> ahh cool
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<iihbgft> B
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-17
 * penguin42 hmphs at his confiused kde5 install; clash between qml-module-org-kde-runnermodel and libkf5runner-bin
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42, what's new ?
<penguin42> not much - remind me, you running KDE?
 * penguin42 has the kde5 framwork stuff in and seems to have a broken package
<penguin42> it kind of looks like an equivalent of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1331840 but in the 5 stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1331840 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "package kde-runtime-data 4:4.13.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/dirmodel/qmldir', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<penguin42> dpkg --purge libkf5runner-bin   fixed it apparently
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I tried the KF5 and plasma5 from the ppas and they broke my system so I reverted to 4
<penguin42> oh, it's been ok for me, a few annoying bits
<penguin42> but nothing too bad
<BluesKaj> not a fan of the new "look" anyway, the icons look too much like simple "symbols" to me
<penguin42> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next/ubuntu the one I'm using
<penguin42> yeh it's the current design fad, they're clear though and not too bad
<BluesKaj> yeah thats' it
<BluesKaj> Wel, I hope there are other options and choices available before 5 becomes default as kde5
<penguin42> I'm sure that's just a theme thing
<BluesKaj> I sure hope so
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-10
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-11
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sammyg> hi! just stopping by to ask what's new in buntu 15.10, what else is new beyond the mir display server?
<sammyg> can i get a list of new features and improvements?
<sammyg> mir seems to be the main one that everyone is talking about, they are talking my ears off... in fact it's the only thing ubuntu people are talking about
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-12
<drhalan> is gcc5 starting to land in main? :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alkisg> Hi, in wily, in vt-1, instead of utf-8 I'm seeing things like this: ls: αδυναμία Ď€ĎĎŚĎβαĎης του asdf: Δεν υπάĎχει τέτοιο αĎχείο ή κατάλογος
<alkisg> That's the equivelant of greek utf-8 messages if they're considered cp1250 instead
<alkisg> Is that a regression due to systemd? Known issue? Any workarounds?
<alkisg> The problem is in /etc/default/console-setup, it has CHARMAP="ISO-8859-15" instead of CHARMAP="UTF-8"...
 * alkisg wonders who changed that, 15 years after all distros had switched to utf-8....
<lordievader> Hmm, interesting.
<lordievader> alkisg: Here (Kubuntu) it is set to UTF-8...
<alkisg> lordievader: ah, thank you, let me see if it only affects unity+flashback...
<alkisg> wily mate => ISO-8859-15 in the live cd
<alkisg> console-setup 1.108ubuntu5
<alkisg> lordievader: which console-setup package version do you have, please?
<lordievader> alkisg: 1.108ubuntu5
<alkisg> Is Kubuntu using ubiquity as the installer?
<lordievader> Yes.
<alkisg> Hrm
<alkisg> lordievader, do you remember which installation media did you use, e.g. maybe 1 month ago?
<alkisg> Maybe it had an older console-setup version at that time...
<alkisg> wily unity => same issue, downloading kubuntu daily build...
<lordievader> I can't remember how I installed it, it might have been an upgrade.
<alkisg> Kubuntu daily build.iso also has the same issue
<lordievader> Hmm, guess it was an upgrade then.
<lordievader> File a bug ;)
<alkisg> In my experience, filing bug reports is a complete waste of time
<alkisg> They never get resolved in Ubuntu unless you already have a patch AND ping the package maintainer :)
<alkisg> So I'm trying to do that, before filing the bug report...
<fabrizziop> is it safe to dist-upgrade now with gcc5?
<lordievader> For testing, yes. For production, its a development release... No.
<alkisg> The problem was there in 15.04 as well, checking 14.04...
<lordievader> I upgraded that box all the way from Trusty ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> when will Firefox get update to latest verion ?
<k1l_> firefox 40 is in proposed
<soee> k1l_: ok, thank you
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<est31> <est31> hi, how can I see which packages changed on ubuntu wily 15.10?
<est31> <est31> I want to find out why the launchpad daily builds i maintain fail
<est31> <daftykins> est31: it's not released yet so chat in #ubuntu+1 please
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rrva> why is journald disabled in ubuntu core snappy?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Z3> Hi !  Will gnome classic desktop (gnome-panel package) run on mir on Ubuntu 16.04 ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-15
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<penguin42> hey BK
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-16
<kivi> hey doing a reinstall. Should I grab 16.10? I need to use the SDK, and last time I checked about a year back, unity8 wasn't able to run it.
 * valorie has been running Kubuntu 16.10 for months, and it's great
<valorie> dunno anything about unity though
<tete_> hi, i would like to update from 16.04 to 16.10 but do-release-upgrade -d tells me there is no upgrade - any idea?
<dax> !upgradeofflts | tete_
<ubottu> tete_: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<dax> not sure if do-release-upgrade is open for +1 yet, but if it is, you'll need to do that
<k1l_> yes, looking at the release prompt is a god hint
<tete_> thanks, thought -d is especially to skip the release-upgrades config file
<dax> -d makes do-release-upgrade check the list of available versions that includes not-recommended upgrades such as development releases
<dax> there's four files. two for lts, two for regular, based on the prompt= value. and then within those two, one is -devel and one is not based on -d being there or not
<dax> which is probably more info than you want, but yeah, you'd need both changed to go 16.04 to 16.10 right now
<tete_> worked, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-17
<DisableAdBlock> Did anyone test Ubuntu 16.10 yet?
<valorie> I've been running it for months, DisableAdBlock
<valorie> well, Kubuntu 16.10
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.3 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.4.0-34-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2843-3695/3800 MHz, RAM: 23747/24030 MB, Storage: 324/967 GB, 334 procs, 137.65h up
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-18
<Mikerhinos> Hi all, I installed a wifi driver with the dkms/modprobe thing, but performances are worst than the default one, how can I uninstall it and get back to the default ?
<uebera||> Hi. I just had a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux an saw that there's no 4.6 kernel to be found anymore (a couple of days ago, 4.6.0-10.12 was listed there). Has this been pulled or renamed?
<DJones> uebera||: Might because of this http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/176309-linux-kernel-4-6-reaches-end-of-life.html
<uebera||> DJones: I see, thanks for the pointer! (was kind of expecting that they switch to 4.7 instead--but there's no hurry)
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-19
<Mikerhinos> Hi all, how can I remove a wifi driver that I installed with dkms ? Performances are really poor and I would like to go back to the default one
<Dev_> Hi, it's going to be possible to use gnome flashback on MIR in Ubuntu 16.10 and over?
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-20
<lapion> anyone of the  oem alsa audio ppa team in here ?
<Floater> Hey guys Im wondering how I can make a .jar (java) file always executable on linux??
<uebera||> Floater: See https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29429976/how-to-convert-a-java-or-a-jar-file-into-a-linux-executable-file-without-a
<yyy> I have a problem with my nm-applet when I try to connect to hidden wif network the connection button is greyed. any help?
<yyy> i use xubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-15
<Chipaca> hi all
<Chipaca> I recently read we'll be having wayland as default for 17.10, and wondered about that as I see regressions with it
<Chipaca> but I don't know if those are things that're going away before release or not, nor whether they're known (and I suck at finding bugs on launchpad)
<Chipaca> so... windows controls in wayland do not work on a touchscreen, is probably the biggest regression for me
<Chipaca> (not knowing it was wayland and having ssh -X have xlib apps start alright but gtk apps start locally is interesting and fun, but not necessarily a regression)
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-16
<tuga3d> hi all, not all packages appear in the software store app (ex. gimp-gmic), and i've installed some snap packages (very cool) but they dont appear when i search to launch.
<tuga3d> how can i force gnome shell to rescan the system for packages?
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-18
<nocco> For what reason do my pc with ubuntu 17.10, now have the cinnamon menubar?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock artful
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (source: gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock): Ubuntu Dock for GNOME Shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (artful), package size 84 kB, installed size 649 kB
<nocco> lotuspsychje: Sorry I do not follow :/
<lotuspsychje> nocco: this the new dash to dock fork on ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> nocco: thet still working on it
<nocco> alright
<nocco> but does that have anything to do with that my gnome do not launch or something like that?
<nocco> it seems that I get the cinnamon menu or something similar.. :/
<lotuspsychje> nocco: no, it hasnt got to do with your issue
<nocco> ok, sorry
<lotuspsychje> nocco: repeat your issue here once in a while or consider a new !bug
<nocco> okey, thanks! :)
<nocco> I think that my ubuntu 17.10 is not loading gnome and rather loading cinnamon, looks very similar to that. That happend after I updated it yesterday. I do not user ubuntu or linux regularly so could you point in the right direction. In which logs should I lock for this problem? What could have happen? Why cinnamon? Thanks!
<nocco> damn typo. user=use lock=look
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-19
<lotuspsychje> its happening guys: http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-unveils-the-ubuntu-dock-here-s-what-it-looks-like-on-ubuntu-17-10-517435.shtml
<lotus|artfulbox> new dock, tweaked size and set to bottom with dconf: http://imgur.com/a/q7Yem
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-20
<lotuspsychje> anyone like new dock?
<ansh_> hi
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-15
<psusi> I just booted the daily and can't type a |... seems the keyboard layout is borked... anyone else seeing that or know what package to report the bug against?  also it says it is 18.04.1...
 * psusi facepalms... now how did I download that one by mistake?
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-17
<QwertyChouskie> Are there plans to get Linux 4.18 in 18.10?
<QwertyChouskie> Trying to use aarch64 Ubuntu on the Pi 3b+
<hcaley> hey, got a problem with Cosmic Cuttlefish.  Today when I did an update I got a conflict between gnome-session and ubuntu-session, and now gnome is hosed.
<hcaley> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-session_3.29.90-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<hcaley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session', which is also in package gnome-session 3.29.90-1ubuntu1
<hcaley> Anyone?
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<hcaley> I was hoping this was a fairly generic package manager issue.
<tsimonq2> hcaley: I don't think it is.
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-18
<QwertyChouskie> Are there plans to get Linux 4.18 in 18.10?
<hggdh> QwertyChouskie: it is still possible, but I am not sure what the kernel team has in mind
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-12
<lotus|i5> tarzeau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1839847 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1839847 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] Chromium snap duplication wonkiness" [Undecided,New]
<lotus|i5> just noticing in bugs announce
<tarzeau> i removed the snap and am using  my own build now
<tarzeau> because i encountered some other weird behaviour that sucked for me highly
<lotuspsychje> you've had it heh?
<tarzeau> biggest freaking shit! SNAP
<tarzeau> alias snap='firefox https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRv9wGf5pk'
<tarzeau> when it gets an update and you have still the old version in memory running, bah
<lotuspsychje> i dont like the part where the user dont havethe choice anymore
<tarzeau> yeah i got that. i just dislike snap
<tarzeau> (and appimage, docker, flatpak)\
<tarzeau> but his report is with 19.04, they also pushed it in there?
<tarzeau> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser nah only 19.10
<lotuspsychje> just saw snap chromium bug passby, thought it might interest you
<tarzeau> just dgetting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_76.0.3809.87-0ubuntu1~snap1.dsc to see what they do
<tarzeau> # TODO: handle KDE and other desktop environments
<tarzeau> haha and they still support Unity
<leftyfb> Do we know which kernel series 19.10 will be running? 5.2 maybe?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.0.10.11 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: is on current daily now^
<leftyfb> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-12
<luna_> No Daily Groovy image today?
<luna_> nope cf-python is broken
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-13
<guiverc> luna_, IF you need/want something to test, there is always 18.04.5 :)
<Bashing-om> luna_: ^ https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-improved-wifi-via-iwd/17795 too :)
<luna_> guiverc: Bashing-om was busy in a long Mozilla meeting so did not have time sorry
<donofrio> is 2020.04.1 out yet?
<donofrio> 20.04.01 I mean
<luna_> donofrio: yeah
<luna_> got released last week
<donofrio> yah I can upgrade now...
<donofrio> what is command from 18.04 to 20.04.01?
<donofrio> update-manager -d?
<hggdh> donofrio: you are at #ubuntu+1 -- 20.10. Please ask in #ubuntu
<Ussat> everyone so eager to jump on the latest
<donofrio> k
<nicolasbock> Just upgraded to systemd 246-2ubuntu1. Getting a ton of errors like failed to start process error reports
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-14
<zyga-mbp> o/
<zyga-mbp> upgrading to systemd 246 breaks systemd-networkd until the service is restarted by hand
<zyga-mbp> breaking DNS
<tomreyn> <nicolasbock> Just upgraded to systemd 246-2ubuntu1. Getting a ton of errors like failed to start process error reports
<zyga-mbp> reported to canonical IS eariler today as a possible bug in GCE but it turns out to be just systemd
<zyga-mbp> there's also a bug in systemd-logind upgrade that is more fringe and sadly requires a reboot on most systems
<zyga-mbp> tomreyn are you using lingering?
<zyga-mbp> linger is affected by systemd-logind bug
<zyga-mbp> (the bug is fixed in 246 but upgrade exposes you to it)
<tomreyn> zyga-mbp: i don't use pre-release versions of ubuntu.
<zyga-mbp> I use it on my thinkpad and we test snapd against it, in CI, since the day the archive opened
<tomreyn> i suggest looking for existing bug reports and subscribing to them, or filing nerw ones if there are none, yet
<tomreyn> *new (not nerw)
<zyga-mbp> I found a bug in debian about it
<zyga-mbp> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=966612
<ubottu> Debian bug 966612 in systemd "systemd-networkd failed to restart on upgrade to 246-1" [Minor,Fixed]
<nicolasbock> tomreyn: I ended up downgrading systemd to 245.7-1ubuntu1
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1891716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1891716 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Networking broken after systemd update" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-15
<HackerII> why are people so willfully ignorant ??
<HackerII> is it the public schooling system that people pay so much for that does not deliver ???
<tomreyn> !ot | HackerII 
<ubottu> HackerII: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<HackerII> doh
<HackerII> ok
<HackerII> i wabt to share something
<HackerII> want
<HackerII> it involves ALL communications
<HackerII> and
<HackerII> is not a joke any longer
<oerheks> HackerII, this is ubuntu support, especially next version.
<HackerII> i understand
<oerheks> try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<HackerII> ok
